# MAYHEM'Z 93 FLEETWOOD



## MAYHEM

before

































AFTER , MY GUTTED INTERIOR!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: GET RID OF ALL THAT STOCK SHEEEIT!!! TIME TO GET SILLY WID IT???? :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Nov 29 2006, 09:06 AM~6659269
> *:uh:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: GET RID OF ALL THAT STOCK SHEEEIT!!! TIME TO GET SILLY WID IT???? :0  :0
> *


x2 ..what style are you going with ?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3+Nov 29 2006, 12:06 PM~6659269-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: GET RID OF ALL THAT STOCK SHEEEIT!!! TIME TO GET SILLY WID IT???? :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DONT WORRY ITS AL GOIN
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheese_@Nov 29 2006, 12:08 PM~6659289
> *x2  ..what style are you going with ?
> *


BLUE INTERIOR AND GRAY WITH BLUE TWEED AND LEATHER ,NEW CARPET NEW STEERING WHEEL ITS GONNA LOKK HELLA SWEET!!


----------



## Infamous James

make sure to incorporate peacock feathers in your get up............hecka swell


----------



## DownLow350

....This Topic sucks........ :uh: 












































....Until we get more pics.  :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :0 :0 :0 x2


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Nov 29 2006, 12:53 PM~6659669
> *make sure to incorporate peacock feathers in your get up............hecka swell
> *


YA BRO IM DOIN THE SAME INTERIOR AS YOU EXCEPT IM NOT DOING THE PINK POLKA DOTS AND PURPLE STRIPES?? :uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2006, 12:32 PM~6659883
> *YA BRO IM DOIN THE SAME INTERIOR AS YOU EXCEPT IM NOT DOING THE PINK POLKA DOTS AND PURPLE STRIPES?? :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Looking good bro!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 29 2006, 02:39 PM~6660235
> *Looking good bro!
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2006, 01:53 PM~6660323
> *
> *



WELCOME TO THE BIG BODY CLUB HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2006, 02:57 PM~6660347
> *WELCOME TO THE BIG BODY CLUB HOMIE!  :biggrin:
> *


  
YA I GOT FROM A 64 IMP AND A 63 IMP SS TO A BIGBODY ,AND I LOVE IT BUT IM STILL GONNA GET A RAG IMP !!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking good Bela...Keep up the good work and keep the drive alive bro...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 29 2006, 03:13 PM~6660435
> *looking good Bela...Keep up the good work and keep the drive alive bro...
> *


HELL YA BRO GOTTA REP,AND KEEP UP WITH YOU YA BALLER!! :biggrin:


----------



## JSpot69

Nice job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2006, 12:57 PM~6660347
> *WELCOME TO THE BIG BODY CLUB HOMIE!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: he aint switchin over to the fat bitch club with you just yet homie...he has to ease into them heffers first???


----------



## underageimp

:thumbsup: looks bad ass mayne :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2006, 02:23 PM~6660491
> *HELL YA BRO GOTTA REP,AND KEEP UP WITH YOU YA BALLER!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3+Nov 29 2006, 03:40 PM~6660588-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: he aint switchin over to the fat bitch club with you just yet homie...he has to ease into them heffers first???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAHAHA NEVER A HEFFER 4 ME SKIM CAN KEEP EM ALLHAHAHAHA
> <!--QuoteBegin-underageimp_@Nov 29 2006, 03:43 PM~6660602
> *:thumbsup: looks bad ass mayne :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg

badass :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 29 2006, 03:49 PM~6660645
> *badass :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Nov 29 2006, 01:03 PM~6659717
> *....This Topic sucks........ :uh:
> ....Until we get more pics.    :biggrin:
> *


SOON FOKKER SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!


----------



## rag-4

Nice ride Bela....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Nov 30 2006, 10:21 AM~6665843
> *Nice ride Bela....
> 
> 
> *


THANX HOMIE!!


----------



## blueouija

cool.... I'll bookmark the thread big bro


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 30 2006, 10:45 AM~6665970
> *cool.... I'll bookmark the thread big bro
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: is it done yet slow poke???


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Nov 30 2006, 11:28 AM~6666241
> *:uh: is it done yet slow poke???
> *


YOU FUCKIN ASS CLOWN ,HOW ABOUT U START WITH YOURSE!!


----------



## DownLow350

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2006, 10:54 AM~6666414
> *YOU FUCKIN ASS CLOWN ,HOW ABOUT U START WITH YOURSE!!
> *


He cant.......


The fool dont even own a car! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Nov 30 2006, 11:59 AM~6666437
> *He cant.......
> The fool dont even own a car!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH SO HE SHOULD AD A 3 PUMP SET UP TO HIS MOUTH AHAHAHAHA AND MAYBE A SET TO HIS SHOES!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

MAN DONT PUT TWEED IN THERE. GO W/ SUEDE & LEATHER. GREY LEATHER W/ BLUE SUEDE INSERTS.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

JUS MY 2 PENNIES


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

BAD ASS RIDE THOW. GUD LUCK


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 30 2006, 12:28 PM~6666575
> *MAN DONT PUT TWEED IN THERE. GO W/ SUEDE & LEATHER. GREY LEATHER W/ BLUE SUEDE INSERTS.
> *


WELL BRO I WOULD GO SUEDE BUT SINCE IM GOING TO CRUISE THIS CAR 3 DAYS A WEEK I DONT WANNA FUCK THE SUEDE UP ,AND I LIKE THE BLUE TWEED I PICKED OUT AND THE LEATHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2006, 10:31 AM~6666594
> *WELL BRO I WOULD GO SUEDE BUT SINCE IM GOING TO CRUISE THIS CAR 3 DAYS A WEEK I DONT WANNA FUCK THE SUEDE UP ,AND I LIKE THE BLUE TWEED I PICKED OUT AND THE LEATHER!! :biggrin:
> *




GOT SUM SHIT THATLL HOLD UP. BUT DO UR THING HOMIE. JUST GIVIN MY OPINION.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 30 2006, 12:39 PM~6666648
> *GOT SUM SHIT THATLL HOLD UP. BUT DO UR THING HOMIE. JUST GIVIN MY OPINION.
> *


its kool homie i like advice from a fellow ryder


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 30 2006, 12:29 PM~6666586
> *BAD ASS RIDE THOW. GUD LUCK
> *


----------



## impala_631

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 30 2006, 05:09 PM~6668625
> *:cheesy:
> *


HAHAHA FUNNY AVI BRO!!


----------



## timdog57

:thumbsup: Can't wait to see it.


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Badass94Cad

That gets up nice. Where are the setup pics?


----------



## Mr. White

...I thought you were one of the non-riders from offtopic...but that looks like a really nice car...can you post some more pics of the outside of the car...that blue looks sick... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Dec 1 2006, 04:26 PM~6675306
> *...I thought you were one of the non-riders from offtopic...but that looks like a really nice car...can you post some more pics of the outside of the car...that blue looks sick... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WTF JUST CUZ I LIKE TO TALK SHIT DONT MEAN I AINT GOTTA RIDE,I HAD A 64 IMPALA AND A 63 IMPALA SS FOKKER!!


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 04:27 PM~6675325
> *WTF JUST CUZ I LIKE TO TALK SHIT DONT MEAN I AINT GOTTA RIDE,I HAD A 64 IMPALA AND A 63 IMPALA SS FOKKER!!
> *


easy big shot...I'm just bustin' your balls :cheesy: ..I knew you had those imps too  ...you had a build up topic for one of them that turned into a shit talking topic


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Dec 1 2006, 04:30 PM~6675339
> *easy big shot...I'm just bustin' your balls :cheesy: ..I knew you had those imps too  ...you had a build up topic for one of them that turned into a shit talking topic
> *


HAHA ,EVERYTHING IN HERE I DO TURNS INTO A SHIT TALKIN TOPIC BRO ,WATCH HOW THIS BITCH WILL GO ,EVEN MY LUXURIOUS BRANDING TREAD DID THE SAME SHIT HAHAHAHA WELL THATS WUT IM KNOWN FOR I GUESS AHAHA


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 04:35 PM~6675361
> *HAHA ,EVERYTHING IN HERE I DO TURNS INTO A SHIT TALKIN TOPIC BRO ,WATCH HOW THIS BITCH WILL GO ,EVEN MY LUXURIOUS BRANDING TREAD DID THE SAME SHIT HAHAHAHA WELL THATS WUT IM KNOWN FOR I GUESS AHAHA
> *


cool..but when you get to it...definitely upload the pics of the paint...that blue looks fucking nice


----------



## coco73chev

you got your hands on a sweet ride heres the couples pics i got of her 





















hope to see it at scrape next year with all the new updates


----------



## MAYHEM

YUP REDOIN THE WHOLE INTERIOR INCLUDING CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL NEW SHOES AND NEW TRUNK AND CHROMED OUT ENGINE!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

needs more pics jackass!


----------



## Mr. White

looks good


----------



## vengence

looks good so far mayhem,wheres the new pics at...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich+Dec 1 2006, 04:57 PM~6675494-->
> 
> 
> 
> needs more pics jackass!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOLD YOUR G SRTING UP ASS CLOWN I JUST STARTED TEARING IT OUT FOKKER
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Dec 1 2006, 05:09 PM~6675597
> *looks good so far mayhem,wheres the new pics at...
> *


THIS IS NEW TEARIN IT OUT NOW DOIN THE INTERIOR PROGRESS PICS WILL BE COMMIN FOKKERS HOLD THA FUCK ON!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Dec 1 2006, 03:30 PM~6675339
> *easy big shot...I'm just bustin' your balls :cheesy: ..I knew you had those imps too  ...you had a build up topic for one of them that turned into a shit talking topic
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 03:41 PM~6675406
> *YUP REDOIN THE WHOLE INTERIOR INCLUDING CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL NEW SHOES AND NEW TRUNK AND CHROMED OUT ENGINE!!
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 1 2006, 05:12 PM~6675626
> *:roflmao:
> *


YOU TO YOU WERE PART OF IT TOO!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 04:16 PM~6675642
> *YOU TO YOU WERE PART OF IT TOO!!!
> *


wahahahahahaaaaaaa cause that build up was getting no where fokker but this one is looking much more promising... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 1 2006, 06:06 PM~6675823
> *wahahahahahaaaaaaa cause that build up was getting no where fokker but this one is looking much more promising... :biggrin:
> *


STFU DID YOU SEE ALL THAT SHIT I DID TO MY ENGINE AND THE INTERIOR YOU BASTARD!!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## D-Cheeze

t
t
t
for 
mayhem


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 1 2006, 11:35 PM~6677467
> *t
> t
> t
> for
> mayhem
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 05:16 PM~6675872
> *STFU DID YOU SEE ALL THAT SHIT I DID TO MY ENGINE AND THE INTERIOR YOU BASTARD!!!
> *


the imp or the 93 fleet fokker? :0 Yeah I remember you doing some work on the 64 engine but not the interior though...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 1 2006, 11:47 PM~6677539
> *the imp or the 93 fleet fokker? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 03:12 PM~6675620
> *HOLD YOUR G SRTING UP ASS CLOWN I JUST STARTED TEARING IT OUT FOKKER
> 
> THIS IS NEW TEARIN IT OUT NOW DOIN THE INTERIOR PROGRESS PICS WILL BE COMMIN FOKKERS HOLD THA FUCK ON!!
> *


aight man chill,i thought it had been in progress longer than it had..


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

stop talkin an more pics fckerrrrrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO

nice car fokker


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 1 2006, 11:12 PM~6677708
> *aight man chill,i thought it had been in progress longer than it had..
> *


hahahaha...Easy there bro, that's how MAYHEM talks to everybody on here...  :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 2 2006, 09:37 PM~6682526
> *hahahaha...Easy there bro, that's how MAYHEM talks to everybody on here...   :biggrin:
> *


whahahahahahahhahahahahahha :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 2 2006, 08:37 PM~6682526
> *hahahaha...Easy there bro, that's how MAYHEM talks to everybody on here...   :biggrin:
> *


just makin sure....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 2 2006, 10:28 PM~6682821
> *just makin sure....
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 2 2006, 07:20 PM~6682464
> *stop talkin an more pics fckerrrrrrrrrr :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: take your own advice Joe


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 2 2006, 08:37 PM~6682526
> *hahahaha...Easy there bro, that's how MAYHEM talks to everybody on here...   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: haw haw!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Nov 30 2006, 09:59 AM~6666437-->
> 
> 
> 
> He cant.......
> The fool dont even own a car!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: im in the hunt shitbag :uh: i sold mine to build another..8 years is long enough for one car..maybe you should consider doing the same :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2006, 10:12 AM~6666490
> *WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH SO HE SHOULD AD A 3 PUMP SET UP TO HIS MOUTH AHAHAHAHA AND MAYBE A SET TO HIS SHOES!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: you dopey crackpot...I already have a four pump attached to my grill...i dont need a new setup :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Dec 3 2006, 07:30 PM~6686781
> *:uh: take your own advice Joe
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Nov 30 2006, 10:59 AM~6666437
> *He cant.......
> The fool dont even own a car!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 1 2006, 11:47 PM~6677539
> *the imp or the 93 fleet fokker? :0 Yeah I remember you doing some work on the 64 engine but not the interior though...
> *


the 63 interior ya douche bag


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Dec 3 2006, 08:30 PM~6686781
> *:uh: take your own advice Joe
> *


bahahaha owned!!


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

*<a href=\'http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=40kfq84\' target=\'_blank\'>MAYHEM GAS HOPPIN HIS BEEESHHH!!</a>*


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2006, 08:35 AM~6690477
> *<a href=\'http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=40kfq84\' target=\'_blank\'>MAYHEM GAS HOPPIN HIS BEEESHHH!!</a>
> *


CHIPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 4 2006, 11:37 AM~6690486
> *CHIPPIN  :biggrin:
> *


LIKE YOU DO!!!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2006, 09:35 AM~6690477
> *<a href=\'http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=40kfq84\' target=\'_blank\'>MAYHEM GAS HOPPIN HIS BEEESHHH!!</a>
> *


 :uh: :cheesy: now do that on the freeway @75MPH :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 4 2006, 12:36 PM~6690795
> *:uh:  :cheesy: now do that on the freeway @75MPH :0
> *


i will in the summer fool!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: you better :angry:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 4 2006, 11:37 AM~6691144
> *:uh: you better :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2006, 09:47 AM~6690271
> *the 63 interior ya douche bag
> *


You never got your 63 SS interior redone ya dumb bastard...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 4 2006, 03:06 PM~6691375
> *You never got your 63 SS interior redone ya dumb bastard...
> *


just cleaned hahahahah


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 4 2006, 02:06 PM~6691375
> *You never got your 63 SS interior redone ya dumb bastard...
> *


NOT THE WHOLE THING U FAT BASTARD ,DOOR PANELS AND THE ARM REST ON THE PANEL AND THE REAR DEC YOU FAT OUTTA SHAPE JABBA THE SLOB ,GO DO SUMTHING YA TURD!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2006, 02:31 PM~6692009
> *NOT THE WHOLE THING U FAT BASTARD ,DOOR PANELS AND THE ARM REST ON THE PANEL AND THE REAR DEC YOU FAT OUTTA SHAPE JABBA THE SLOB ,GO DO SUMTHING YA TURD!!
> *


wahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa ya dumb fuk, I never noticed anything ya dumb blond pea brain...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 4 2006, 04:45 PM~6692539
> *wahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa ya dumb fuk, I never noticed anything ya dumb blond pea brain...
> *


NO SHIT BIRD BRAIN U CANT FIT IN A CAR LET ALONE THAT BIG FAT WATER FILLED HEAD OF YOURSE TO SEE SHIT YOU BARREL ASS!!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## San Jo 64 SS

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2006, 02:24 PM~6692821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SIK  
THIS PIC MAKES ME WANNA KEEP MY FLEETWOOD


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by 93CADDI_@Dec 4 2006, 03:39 PM~6692948
> *SIK
> THIS PIC MAKES ME WANNA KEEP MY FLEETWOOD
> *


KEEP IT ..........SWING IT


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

it needs some good a-arms bitch


----------



## monsterpuff

nice


----------



## WhiteChocolate

Any updates on the interior getting redone?


----------



## PantyDropper

looking good mayhem :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2006, 04:24 PM~6692813
> *NO SHIT BIRD BRAIN U CANT FIT IN A CAR LET ALONE THAT BIG FAT WATER FILLED HEAD OF YOURSE TO SEE SHIT YOU BARREL ASS!!!
> *


good one you damn shit brain bastard... :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 4 2006, 05:49 PM~6693377
> *it needs some good a-arms bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It sure does...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 4 2006, 06:49 PM~6693377
> *it needs some good a-arms bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT DOES HAVE GREAT A-ARMS BOZO I JUAT WANT CHROME ONES AND AND KEEP MINE AS SPARES AND CHROME THEM!!!U GOT ANY ,I WILL TRADE YOU FOR KIT KAT BARS YA FOKKER!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2006, 10:35 AM~6690477
> *<a href=\'http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=40kfq84\' target=\'_blank\'>MAYHEM GAS HOPPIN HIS BEEESHHH!!</a>
> *


Timing sounds off on the gas but it could be a delay. 

I'm also astounded of all of the pecker tracks on the seats you removed, now I know why you removed them. Be sure to leave the plastic on the new ones shithead.


BTW - Nice ride


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 5 2006, 10:25 AM~6697210
> *Timing sounds off on the gas but it could be a delay.
> 
> I'm also astounded of all of the pecker tracks on the seats you removed, now I know why you removed them. Be sure to leave the plastic on the new ones shithead.
> BTW - Nice ride
> *


HAHA U COCK LOVING HALF BREED INBREAD NIKKAH I DONT GO FOR COCKS LIKE YOU DO YOU TUBESTEAK DEEEP THROATER NOW GO WASH YOUR LOOSE ASS HOLE DOUCHE BAG!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

WAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 5 2006, 09:58 AM~6697346
> *HAHA U COCK LOVING HALF BREED INBREAD NIKKAH I DONT GO FOR COCKS LIKE YOU DO YOU TUBESTEAK  DEEEP THROATER NOW GO WASH YOUR LOOSE ASS HOLE DOUCHE BAG!! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Infamous James

yay its all finished!!!! :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 6 2006, 08:28 AM~6705481
> *yay its all finished!!!!  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## JRO

Nice Lac. :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

hows it comin mayhem....


----------



## Freakeone

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence+Dec 6 2006, 03:12 PM~6707586-->
> 
> 
> 
> hows it comin mayhem....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SLOWLY BUT SURELY!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-freakeone_@Dec 6 2006, 03:14 PM~6707595
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 6 2006, 01:34 PM~6707737
> *SLOWLY BUT SURELY!!
> *



same here,just savin up some funds before i can really get to workin on my ride...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 6 2006, 03:39 PM~6707782
> *same here,just savin up some funds before i can really get to workin on my ride...
> *


  WE AINT BIGG ASS BALLERS LIKE LUXURIOUSMONTREAL THATS ONE RICH MOTHAFUKKAH!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 6 2006, 01:42 PM~6707794
> * WE AINT BIGG ASS BALLERS LIKE LUXURIOUSMONTREAL THATS ONE RICH MOTHAFUKKAH!!
> *


no shit.....


i say share some of the wealth homie,the rest of us buildin rides too.....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 6 2006, 03:43 PM~6707803
> *no shit.....
> i say share some of the wealth homie,the rest of us buildin rides too.....
> *


I ALWAYS ASK HIM TO HOOK UP A HOMIE BUT THAT MOFO IS A JEW BAG!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 6 2006, 01:48 PM~6707852
> *I ALWAYS ASK HIM TO HOOK UP A HOMIE BUT THAT MOFO IS A JEW BAG!!
> *


damn that blows......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 6 2006, 02:42 PM~6707794
> * WE AINT BIGG ASS BALLERS LIKE LUXURIOUSMONTREAL THATS ONE RICH MOTHAFUKKAH!!
> *


You're filthy rich ya pea brain...You're just keeping it low key fokker...wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa and I'm eating craft dinner and peanuts everyday and living in a one and a half to make my shit happen ya bird brain...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 6 2006, 02:48 PM~6707852
> *I ALWAYS ASK HIM TO HOOK UP A HOMIE BUT THAT MOFO IS A JEW BAG!!
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 6 2006, 04:04 PM~6707959
> *You're filthy rich ya pea brain...You're just keeping it low key fokker...wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa and I'm eating craft dinner and peanuts everyday and living in a one and a half to make my shit happen ya bird brain...
> *


HAHA LIER YOU OWN YOUR WHOLE BUILDING MAKIN MONEY OFF TENENTA AND YOURE PAWN SHOP YOU RICH ASS MOFO ,EVERYBODY HE EVEN WANTS TO MAKE HIS NEXT LOWLOW A FERRARI F40??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 6 2006, 03:55 PM~6707893
> *damn that blows......
> *


HE ACTUALLY IS THE ONLY ONE I KNOW THAT CAN SUCK AND BLOW AT THE SAME TIME!! :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 6 2006, 03:06 PM~6707971
> *HAHA LIER YOU OWN YOUR WHOLE BUILDING MAKIN MONEY OFF TENENTA AND YOURE PAWN SHOP YOU RICH ASS MOFO ,EVERYBODY HE EVEN WANTS TO MAKE HIS NEXT LOWLOW A FERRARI F40??
> *


wahahahahaaaaaaaa fokker, you own your own house in the rich district of MTL and you own your shop fokker and a country house ya rich bastard...I operate a pawn shop in the poorest and toughest ghetto of MTL...infested with crack and crystal meth fokker...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 6 2006, 03:07 PM~6707976
> *HE ACTUALLY IS THE ONLY ONE I KNOW THAT CAN SUCK AND BLOW AT THE SAME TIME!! :uh:
> *


wahahahahaaaaaaaaaa you shaved legs goof...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 6 2006, 04:09 PM~6707988-->
> 
> 
> 
> wahahahahaaaaaaaa fokker, you own your own house in the rich district of MTL and you own your shop fokker and a country house ya rich bastard...I operate a pawn shop in the poorest and toughest ghetto of MTL...infested with crack and crystal meth fokker...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA YOUR NEIBOURHOOD AINT SHIT AND YOU MAKE HELLA MONEY ON THE 1ST OF THE MONTH WITH THEM COUNTY CHECKS THEY ALL SIGN OVER TO YOU YOU KING PIN!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 6 2006, 04:10 PM~6707995
> *wahahahahaaaaaaaaaa you shaved legs goof...
> *


YOU SHAVED ANUS BASTARD!!


----------



## 98LOWLINC

cars comin along good bro keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Dec 6 2006, 04:31 PM~6708120
> *cars comin along good bro keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TRYIN AND IM WAITING ON SUM SWEET CUSTOM PARTS TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

YOU CORNHOLEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 6 2006, 04:35 PM~6708134
> *
> YOU CORNHOLEEEEEEEEE
> *


THEN GO TO THE 1ST PAGE YOU FUCKIN DUMB FUCK AND STOP LICKING YOURE LAMAS ANUS!! :uh:


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 6 2006, 02:41 PM~6708162
> *i would but  im too busy smoking the pole of my pooch :uh:
> *


 :uh: well hurry up and get on it!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 6 2006, 05:43 PM~6708535
> *:uh: well hurry up  i wanna suck on sum sanc-ho ass lips and get it on!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DownLow350

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 6 2006, 03:33 PM~6708127
> *TRYIN AND IM WAITING ON SUM SWEET CUSTOM PARTS TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *


*I THINK YOUR CAPS LOCK IS ON!? NOT SURE, BUT YOU MIGHT WANT TO CHECK. :cheesy:*


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 6 2006, 02:09 PM~6707988
> *wahahahahaaaaaaaa fokker, you own your own house in the rich district of MTL and you own your shop fokker and a country house ya rich bastard...I operate a pawn shop in the poorest and toughest ghetto of MTL...infested with crack and crystal meth fokker...
> *


speakin of the pawn shop,i need a price on an amp bigger than 1200 watts,ill need somethin to really pound the sub i have so i have an excuse to buy a better one,that or just order one from you.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Dec 6 2006, 06:30 PM~6708802-->
> 
> 
> 
> *I THINK YOUR CAPS LOCK IS ON!? NOT SURE, BUT YOU MIGHT WANT TO CHECK. :cheesy:*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I BOUGHT 7 EXTRA CAP LOCKS TO TYPE LIKE A CHAMP!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Dec 7 2006, 11:09 AM~6713705
> *speakin of the pawn shop,i need a price on an amp bigger than 1200 watts,ill need somethin to really pound the sub i have so i have an excuse to buy a better one,that or just order one from you.... :biggrin:
> *


ASK LUXURIOUSMONTREAL HES A BIG TIMMER IN THA PAWNSHOP WORLD HES THE KINGPIN


----------



## JSpot69

Yeah Mayhem! keep the good...... job?... nahhh!....








































































Whoring! hahahaa!


----------



## Infamous James

bwa!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

BOZOS FUCKIN UP A PERFECTLY GOOD TREAD ,YOU DESERVE ANAL WARTS!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 8 2006, 01:50 PM~6722919
> *BOZOS FUCKIN UP A PERFECTLY GOOD TREAD ,YOU DESERVE  ANAL WARTS!!
> *


ANAL WARTS! WAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## Infamous James

whore topic x9


----------



## T BONE

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 5 2006, 09:58 AM~6697346
> *HAHA U COCK LOVING HALF BREED INBREAD NIKKAH I DONT GO FOR COCKS LIKE YOU DO YOU TUBESTEAK  DEEEP THROATER NOW GO WASH YOUR LOOSE ASS HOLE DOUCHE BAG!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL_PASO

get of your lazy ass and get started


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Dec 8 2006, 07:53 PM~6725268
> *get of your lazy ass and get started
> *


EAT SHIT LIVER LIPS ,IM ON IT I GOT ALL WINTER TO DO IT UP BARREL ASS!!NOW GO WORK ON YOUR TRAILER!!


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 8 2006, 05:31 PM~6725560
> *EAT SHIT LIVER LIPS ,IM ON IT I GOT ALL WINTER TO DO IT UP BARREL ASS!!NOW GO WORK ON YOUR TRAILER!!
> *


Is this build like your impala build up candian man whore????? You cum guzzling cock eating man cunt licking shit eater :0


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Dec 8 2006, 09:22 PM~6725986
> *Is this build like your impala build up candian man whore????? You cum guzzling cock eating man cunt licking shit eater :0
> *


damn..that's some *** shit there..kill yourself Whitepac


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Dec 8 2006, 08:04 PM~6726696
> *damn..that's some *** shit there..kill yourself Whitepac
> *


wow your so smart get the fuck out of here you fucking hillybilly inbreed, tell the truth your mom and dad are sister and brother arent they???


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

pics fcker :biggrin: stop fckin up ur own threads :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 19PANCHO59

hey bella how you liked ill be your new carpet for your fleet........................................


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

that fleet is gonna be tight...


----------



## 19PANCHO59

hey bella this is part of your interior.....

liked???


----------



## 19PANCHO59

little bid more


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## TOE-KNEE

DAMN... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

damn homie now thats some badass shit right there...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Mr. White+Dec 8 2006, 11:04 PM~6726696-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn..that's some *** shit there..kill yourself Whitepac
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha hes comfortable now that hes out tha closetahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2006, 11:34 AM~6734367
> *hey bella how you liked ill be your new carpet for your fleet........................................
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2006, 01:48 PM~6734880
> *hey bella this is part of your interior.....
> 
> liked???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-19PANCHO59_@Dec 10 2006, 01:52 PM~6734891
> *little bid more
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Pecker tracks will be there before you know it


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Mr. White+Dec 8 2006, 11:04 PM~6726696-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn..that's some *** shit there..kill yourself Whitepac
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha hes comfortable now that hes out tha closetahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2006, 11:34 AM~6734367
> *hey bella how you liked ill be your new carpet for your fleet........................................
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2006, 01:48 PM~6734880
> *hey bella this is part of your interior.....
> 
> liked???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-19PANCHO59_@Dec 10 2006, 01:52 PM~6734891
> *little bid more
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 11 2006, 11:46 AM~6740462
> *Pecker tracks will be there before you know it
> *


no there wont??? im not letting u in my car mr needle dick!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0 :0   nicccccccccccce


----------



## DownLow350

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Dec 10 2006, 12:52 PM~6734891
> *little bid more
> *


Looks kinda wrinkley :biggrin: ......


Kinda like Mayham Boyfriends sack .... :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Dec 11 2006, 06:36 PM~6742797
> *Looks kinda wrinkley  :biggrin: ......
> Kinda like Mayham Boyfriends sack ....  :0
> *


you seem to know alot about sacs you pole smoking tube steak swallower!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Dec 11 2006, 03:36 PM~6742797
> *Looks kinda wrinkley  :biggrin: ......
> Kinda like Mayham Boyfriends sack ....  :0
> *


sounds like someones been peeking :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 11 2006, 08:46 AM~6740462
> *Pecker tracks will be there before you know it
> *


 :uh: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Dec 10 2006, 11:52 AM~6734891
> *little bid more
> *


 :uh: :uh: :0 oooooooooooohhh i thought you were going with the antique chair flower pattern....that would be ganggggggggsta


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 12 2006, 05:56 PM~6748859
> *:uh:  :uh:  :0 oooooooooooohhh  i thought you were going with the antique chair flower pattern....that would be ganggggggggsta
> *


I AM ITS IN THE BACK OF THE SEAT AND MY HEAD LINER !! U SMART ASS!!


----------



## PantyDropper

looking good


----------



## 19PANCHO59




----------



## 19PANCHO59




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Dec 12 2006, 04:49 PM~6749583
> *
> *


you look comfortable :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking good admiral bird brain...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 13 2006, 11:12 AM~6753914
> *looking good admiral bird brain...
> *


thanx colonel shit for brains :cheesy:


----------



## DownLow350

WTF!???


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Dec 13 2006, 09:53 AM~6754225
> *WTF!???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ya he needs that much daily just to poke it out far enough to pee :0 :0


----------



## DownLow350

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 13 2006, 11:03 AM~6754302
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ya he needs that much daily just to poke it out far enough to pee :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


WHATS YOUR EXCUSE!? :0


----------



## Infamous James

:ugh: well after following your advice of getting rid of a boner by hooking it up to 72 volts and hitting the switch...........it burned off remember asshole???? :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Dec 13 2006, 12:08 PM~6754323
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WHATS YOUR EXCUSE!?  :0
> *


HES YOURE FREIND!!EXCUSE ENUFF??


----------



## Infamous James

:angry:


----------



## TAIB

WOW DO YOU SELL ALL THIS OR USE THAT
ITS A BIT TOO MUCH NO
????


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 13 2006, 12:17 PM~6754397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW DO YOU SELL ALL THIS OR USE THAT
> ITS A BIT TOO MUCH NO
> ????
> *


I GOT A GAS OVEN FOR YOU SMART ASS!!!


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 13 2006, 05:18 PM~6754409
> *I GOT A GAS OVEN FOR YOU SMART ASS!!!
> *


HAHAHA 
I GOT A DICK FOR YOUR BITCH MOUTH
YOU MEYPEL DRINKIN MOFO


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 13 2006, 05:18 PM~6754409
> *I GOT A GAS OVEN FOR YOU SMART ASS!!!
> *


HAHAHA 
I GOT A DICK FOR YOUR BITCH MOUTH
YOU MEYPEL DRINKIN MOFO


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 13 2006, 05:18 PM~6754409
> *I GOT A GAS OVEN FOR YOU SMART ASS!!!
> *


HAHAHA 
I GOT A DICK FOR YOUR BITCH MOUTH
YOU MEYPEL DRINKIN MOFO


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 13 2006, 12:27 PM~6754453
> *HAHAHA
> I GOT A DICK FOR YOUR BITCH MOUTH
> YOU MEYPEL DRINKIN MOFO
> *


SO YOURE SAYING YOU ARE GAY??? :uh:


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 13 2006, 05:29 PM~6754462
> *SO YOURE SAYING YOU ARE GAY??? :uh:
> *


כוס אמאמשך יקנדי מנייק שלא עומד לו בלי כדורים יאוכל יבולע


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 13 2006, 12:35 PM~6754491
> *כוס אמאמשך יקנדי מנייק שלא עומד לו בלי כדורים יאוכל יבולע
> *


WUT EVER THE FUCK THAT MEANS JEW BAG!!!! :uh:


----------



## DownLow350

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 13 2006, 11:35 AM~6754491
> *
> כוס אמאמשך יקנדי מנייק שלא עומד לו בלי כדורים יאוכל יבולע
> *


>>>>TRANSLATION: Meet me at the Quicky Mart!
:cheesy:


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 13 2006, 05:37 PM~6754508
> *WUT EVER THE FUCK THAT MEANS JEW BAG!!!! :uh:
> *


FUCK YOU MUTHAFUCKIN MOMA YOU FUCKIN CANADIAN WHO CANT FUCK WITH NO PILS YOU DICK EATIN CUM SWALLOW ***


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Dec 13 2006, 12:39 PM~6754518-->
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>TRANSLATION: Meet me at the Quicky Mart!
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO THATS WERE YOURE BOY TOYS MEETING U ADMIRAL RUMP WRANGLER??
> <!--QuoteBegin-TAIB_@Dec 13 2006, 12:43 PM~6754539
> *FUCK YOU MUTHAFUCKIN MOMA YOU FUCKIN CANADIAN WHO CANT FUCK WITH NO PILS YOU DICK EATIN CUM SWALLOW ***
> *


YOU NEEDLE DICK JEW BAG GET BACK IN THE OVEN BEFORE I MAKE A LAMP SHADE OUTTA YOU!!!


----------



## DownLow350

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 13 2006, 11:43 AM~6754539
> *FUCK YOU MUTHAFUCKIN MOMA YOU FUCKIN CANADIAN WHO CANT FUCK WITH NO PILS YOU DICK EATIN CUM SWALLOW ***
> *


>>>>Translation: Im at the Quicky Mart, WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU!?

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Dec 13 2006, 01:08 PM~6754645
> *>>>>Translation: Im at the Quicky Mart, WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU!?
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


SO YOU KNOW GAY TALK?? :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

TAIB you dopey Screetch lookalike go play in a minefield


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 13 2006, 05:08 PM~6755922
> *TAIB you dopey Screetch lookalike go play in a minefield
> *


HAHA YES


----------



## T_MINUS

nice shit Bela..... keep up the good work and fuck all them monkeys that don't put their own hands on their own cars and dont even see 5 minutes of work go into their rides! :0 :biggrin: 

nice.... love the interior man!


----------



## alex_low

i love your interior homies
keep the nice work


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@Dec 13 2006, 04:43 PM~6756424
> *nice shit Bela..... keep up the good work and fuck all them monkeys that don't put their own hands on their own cars and dont even see 5 minutes of work go into their rides! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> nice.... love the interior man!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 14 2006, 12:36 PM~6760120
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DownLow350

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 15 2006, 04:10 PM~6766708
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 13 2006, 11:12 AM~6754354
> *:ugh:  well after following your advice of getting rid of a boner by hooking it up to 72 volts and hitting the switch...........it burned off remember asshole???? :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

TTT WHY?? FUCK IF I KNOW :dunno: :dunno: :twak:


----------



## D-Cheeze

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Looking good Bitch


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Dec 18 2006, 10:37 AM~6779362
> *Looking good Bitch
> *


THANX YOU FILTHY FLABBY CUNT RAG!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

wack ass topic!


----------



## T BONE

Had to redo the interior to get rid of all the nuts stains from jacking off????



:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Dec 18 2006, 10:58 AM~6779441
> *Had to redo the interior to get rid of all the nuts stains from jacking off????
> :biggrin:
> *


YES U KNOW I BEAT MY MEAT LIKE IF A RED HEADED STEP CHILD WAS OUTTA LINE?? :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

LOOKING GOOD SLAPP NUTZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 18 2006, 01:23 PM~6780102
> *LOOKING GOOD SLAPP NUTZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANX LIVER LIPS!!


----------



## T BONE

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 18 2006, 12:16 PM~6780078
> *YES U KNOW I BEAT MY MEAT LIKE  IF A RED HEADED STEP CHILD  WAS OUTTA LINE?? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Dec 18 2006, 07:55 AM~6779427
> *wack ass topic!
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Quit being a puss and get these accums


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

LOOKS GOOD MAN!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's some more pics I took of MAYHEM's interior today...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Looking good brother...Keep up the good work Bela...


----------



## TAIB

DAMN THE WORK IS NICE


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2006, 08:11 AM~6784688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUKIN BAD ASS BELA
:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

thanx alot brother!!


----------



## 408SHARK

NICE COMBO THERE,LOOKING GOOD!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Dec 19 2006, 01:55 PM~6785728
> *NICE COMBO THERE,LOOKING GOOD!!
> *


YA BRO THEY ACTUALLY EVEN LOOK 100 TIMES BETTER IN PERSON!!


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2006, 12:13 PM~6785798
> *YA BRO THEY ACTUALLY EVEN LOOK 100 TIMES BETTER IN PERSON!!
> *


I CAN IMAGINE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Dec 19 2006, 02:15 PM~6785811
> *I CAN IMAGINE
> *


I WAS LOOKIN AT ALL MY PIECES YESTERDAY FOR LIKE 30 MINS STAIRING AT THEM HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

looking good bela


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 19 2006, 03:15 PM~6786118
> *looking good bela
> *


thanx bro!!


----------



## MAYHEM

wut you fools thing of rims like this on my fleet!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2006, 02:53 PM~6786303
> *wut  you fools thing of rims like this on my fleet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that would really look nice man...


----------



## MAYHEM

ya bri i think it would set it off ,id get daytons but not for a caddy thats more when i get my vert impy


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

How long are you keeping this ride


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 19 2006, 05:33 PM~6786771
> *How long are you keeping this ride
> *


DEPENDS ON HOW I FEEL NIKKAH :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2006, 04:49 PM~6786898
> *DEPENDS ON HOW I FEEL NIKKAH :biggrin:
> *


:0

you told me this one was a keeper... :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

Looks like you got the whole family standing around admiring that beutiful craftsmanship :biggrin: 
looking good!
I hate seeing big bodies all done up with stock interior


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 19 2006, 05:51 PM~6786920-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> you told me this one was a keeper... :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL IM A KEEP IT AS LONG AS I CAN U KNOW ME BRO I CAN NEVER SAY NEVER!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-trudawg_@Dec 19 2006, 06:23 PM~6787084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you got the whole family standing around admiring that beutiful craftsmanship :biggrin:
> looking good!
> I hate seeing big bodies all done up with stock interior
> *


YA THATS THE GUY S FAM THAT MADE IT 4 ME!!


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 18 2006, 07:09 PM~6782714
> *Looking good brother...Keep up the good work Bela...
> 
> 
> *


Mayhem you balding from the back motherfucker better start poping pills candian man whore


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I like the interior. Its going to look really nice in the car.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Dec 19 2006, 11:02 PM~6788845
> *Mayhem you balding from the back motherfucker better start poping pills candian man whore
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2006, 12:53 PM~6786303
> *wut  you fools thing of rims like this on my fleet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would do the barrels and the hubs blue and leave the reast chrome


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Dec 20 2006, 12:02 AM~6788845
> *Mayhem you balding from the back motherfucker better start poping pills candian man whore
> *


bahah funny fokker i had stiches in the back there fokker years ago so it aint gonna get any better than that ass clown!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 20 2006, 09:51 AM~6790447
> *i would do the barrels and the hubs blue  and leave the reast chrome
> *


wtf are the barrels???


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 20 2006, 08:00 AM~6790669
> *wtf are the barrels???
> *


the outers or the dish .....sorry barrels are what the guys at og call them


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 20 2006, 11:06 AM~6790708
> *the outers or the dish .....sorry barrels are what the guys at og call them
> *


DO U MEAN THE LIP??


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 20 2006, 10:53 AM~6791427
> *DO U MEAN THE LIP??
> *


the dish.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 20 2006, 01:06 PM~6791512
> *the dish.
> *


WELL WHEN HE SAID THE OUTERS TO ME IT SOUNDS LIKE HES TALKINBOUT THE LIP??


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 20 2006, 10:07 AM~6791515
> *WELL WHEN HE SAID THE OUTERS TO ME IT SOUNDS LIKE HES TALKINBOUT THE LIP??
> *


THE LIP IS ONE THING THE BAC K DISH IS ANOTHER AND THE WHOLE THING IS SOMETHING ELSE TOO


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 20 2006, 03:15 PM~6792196
> *THE LIP IS ONE THING THE BAC K DISH IS ANOTHER AND THE WHOLE THING IS SOMETHING ELSE TOO
> *


WELL FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK A LOTTA DIFF SHIT ON A FUCKIN WHEEL


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 20 2006, 03:30 PM~6792295
> *WELL FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK A LOTTA DIFF SHIT ON A FUCKIN  WHEEL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Dec 20 2006, 05:38 PM~6793137-->
> 
> 
> 
> dave look at my switch plate ,the 1st luxurious switch plate ever made!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Dec 20 2006, 05:42 PM~6793166
> *HEY DAVE LOOKY LOOK NIGGLET??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## wired61

nice,,i love the wheels and the seats


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 20 2006, 01:30 PM~6792295
> *WELL FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK A LOTTA DIFF SHIT ON A FUCKIN  WHEEL
> *


NOT TO MENTION NIPPLES, SPOKES, COD PIECES, LOUVERS, NUTBAGS, AND SNAPPER BOLTS :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 20 2006, 06:09 PM~6793371
> *NOT TO MENTION NIPPLES, SPOKES, COD PIECES, LOUVERS, NUTBAGS, AND SNAPPER BOLTS :uh:
> *


something tells me you are making up some of this stuff??


----------



## DownLow350

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 20 2006, 05:22 PM~6793454
> *something tells me you are making up some of this stuff??
> *


Your probally being serious, arnt you. :uh: Learn your shit, you wanna be Lowrider..... :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Dec 20 2006, 06:28 PM~6793507
> *Your probally being serious, arnt you.  :uh:  Learn your shit, you wanna be Lowrider..... :angry:
> *


HOW ABOUT YOU GET THOSE DICKS OUTTA YO MOUFF WHEN YOU SPEAK TO ME U MEAT FLUTE LOVER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 18 2006, 09:09 PM~6782714
> *Looking good brother...Keep up the good work Bela...
> 
> 
> *



WHY IS THE SEAT AT THE GYM FUCKER :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2006, 06:59 AM~6796279
> *WHY IS THE SEAT AT THE GYM FUCKER :0
> *


 :0


----------



## DownLow350

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2006, 06:59 AM~6796279
> *WHY IS THE SEAT AT THE GYM FUCKER :0
> *


.....'Cause thats what he does at the gym; SITS ON HIS ASS! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 21 2006, 07:59 AM~6796279-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHY IS THE SEAT AT THE GYM FUCKER :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS AT MY SHOP NIKKAH!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DownLow350_@Dec 21 2006, 11:04 AM~6796967
> *.....'Cause thats what he does at the gym; SITS ON HIS ASS!  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


YA WITH A MILLION DOLLAR BODY LIKE MINE ALL I DO IS SIT ON MY ASS U OUTTA SHAPE JABRONI!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

just received my side mirror chrome moldings!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 21 2006, 10:06 AM~6796977
> *ITS AT MY SHOP NIKKAH!!!
> YA WITH A MILLION DOLLAR BODY LIKE MINE ALL I DO IS SIT ON MY ASS U OUTTA SHAPE JABRONI!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Freakeone

That fucking interior is looking nice real nice...


----------



## lolow

nice work bela cant wait to see you secrets that are coming up  :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 21 2006, 10:29 AM~6797400
> *nice work bela cant wait to see you secrets that are coming up    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: TOO BAD I ALREADY KNOW ALL THE SECRETS.............I WILL TELL YOU ONE NOW???

























































HE HAS HIRED A LLAMA TO HIT HIS SWITCHES FOR HIM AT COMPETITIONS :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow+Dec 21 2006, 12:29 PM~6797400-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice work bela cant wait to see you secrets that are coming up    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU WILL LIKE SUM OF THEM BRO!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-sickst3_@Dec 21 2006, 12:38 PM~6797450
> *:uh: TOO BAD I ALREADY KNOW ALL THE SECRETS.............I WILL TELL YOU ONE NOW???
> HE HAS HIRED A LLAMA TO HIT HIS SWITCHES FOR HIM AT COMPETITIONS :0
> *


WHY U TELLIN ALL MY SECRETS ,I HOPE U DONT TELL THEM WUT IM DOING WITH A WILD YAK IN MY TRUNK!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: BAHAHAH YOU JUST GAVE UP SECRET NUMBER 2!! FOOOOOL!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 21 2006, 01:58 PM~6797936
> *:uh: BAHAHAH YOU JUST GAVE UP SECRET NUMBER 2!! FOOOOOL!!!
> *


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNN


AH WELL MORE OF THIS 4 ME


----------



## MAYHEM

I JUST GOT IN A SET OF CHROME PILLAR TRIMS AND SUM SWITCH EXT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 21 2006, 02:41 PM~6798685
> *I JUST GOT IN A SET OF CHROME PILLAR TRIMS AND SUM SWITCH EXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good ya dumb blond bastard...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 21 2006, 05:32 PM~6799456
> *looking good ya dumb blond bastard...
> *


THANX YOU ********* TUB OF LAMA SHIT ,NOW GO SEE THE DOCTOR AND GET THAT GASTRIC BYPASS CHUBB ROCK LOOKIN MOOK


----------



## MAYHEM

TTT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

YOU FUCKIN DOUCHE BAG JAMES DONT SIOIL MY FUCKIN TREAD WITH DONK SCRAPS??PILE OF SHIT RIDES


----------



## OldDirty

The embroidery came out real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 22 2006, 11:36 AM~6804136
> *YOU FUCKIN DOUCHE BAG JAMES DONT SIOIL MY FUCKIN TREAD WITH DONK SCRAPS??PILE OF SHIT RIDES
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

Given you incentive, I know you like those gay colors....


----------



## Freakeone

:roflmao: :roflmao: LOL You people are fucking nut's.. It don't really get any funnier than reading this shit..


----------



## Freakeone

But on the real I need some interior like that very nice


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 22 2006, 12:41 PM~6804159
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Given you incentive, I know you like those gay colors....
> *


YOU FUCKIN INBREAD MULE FOKKER MY NAMES NOT SANC-HO!!!


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 18 2006, 08:07 PM~6782701
> *
> *


WHEN R U PLANNING TO PUT THE INTERIOR IN?..........CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT ALL TOGETHER


----------



## MAYHEM

AFTER THE HOLIDAYS SUM TIME??I ALSO GOTTA TAKE THE DIFF OFF AND BRING IT TO THE CHROMERS??


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 22 2006, 11:54 AM~6804646
> *AFTER THE HOLIDAYS SUM TIME??I ALSO GOTTA TAKE THE DIFF OFF AND BRING IT TO THE CHROMERS??
> *


COOL BELA, DON'T LET NOTHING STOP U GUYS FROM BUILDING THESE QUALITY RIDES


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: well you never know...........if he sees a tranny riding a emu, he just might get side-tracked and want to mount it too, thus taking him away from finishing the job???


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2+Dec 22 2006, 01:57 PM~6804676-->
> 
> 
> 
> COOL BELA, DON'T LET NOTHING STOP U GUYS FROM BUILDING THESE QUALITY RIDES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sickst3_@Dec 22 2006, 02:15 PM~6804759
> *:uh: well you never know...........if he sees a tranny riding a emu, he just might get side-tracked and want to mount it too, thus taking him away from finishing the job???
> *


YOU STUPID LAMA FUCKER STOP TRYING TO GET ME TO DO YOURE FANTASIES YOU ONE LEGGED NO DICK CRADLE ROBBER


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Dec 22 2006, 12:43 PM~6804169
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  LOL You people are fucking nut's.. It don't really get any funnier than reading this shit..
> *


HAHA YOU KNOW MY TREADS GO TO SHIT FAST AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 22 2006, 01:00 PM~6805018
> *HAHA YOU KNOW MY TREADS GO TO SHIT FAST AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


BAHAHHAAH OF COURSE THEY DO PACK MULE!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 22 2006, 03:04 PM~6805041
> *BAHAHHAAH OF COURSE THEY DO PACK MULE!!!!
> *


YA THEY GO TO ALL SHIT LIKE YO FACE NIKKAH!!


----------



## Infamous James

:angry: boooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## FORGIVEN

interior came out clean homie any pics of it inside?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 22 2006, 03:41 PM~6805231
> *interior came out clean homie any pics  of it inside?
> *


NOT YET PUT IN ITS AT MY SHOP SUMTIME AFTER THE HOLIDAYS WILL BE PUT TOGETHER!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 22 2006, 01:45 PM~6805258
> *NOT YET PUT IN ITS AT MY SHOP  SUMTIME AFTER THE HOLIDAYS WILL BE PUT TOGETHER!!
> *


orale


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 22 2006, 03:50 PM~6805287
> *orale
> *


KEEP CHECKIN IN AND U WILL SEE IT HOMIE ,IN TIME AND MY CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL ..COMIN SOON!!! AND MANY MORE SURPRISES!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: DID YOU TELL THE PEOPLE ABOUT THE PLASTIC BALLS&SACK HANGING FROM YOUR TRAILER HITCH YET??? ALL CUSTOM BLUE!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 22 2006, 04:53 PM~6805666
> *:uh:  DID YOU TELL THE PEOPLE ABOUT THE PLASTIC BALLS&SACK HANGING FROM YOUR TRAILER HITCH YET??? ALL CUSTOM BLUE!!
> *


THATS YOU NIKKAH ,STOP THE DRUGS??


----------



## Infamous James

BWHAA YOU DONT HAVE TO LIE TO KICK IT!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 22 2006, 05:07 PM~6805729
> *BWHAA YOU DONT HAVE TO LIE TO KICK IT!!!
> *


YOU LIE TO KICK IT NIGGIDY!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## HIELO408

nice ass shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by HIELO408_@Dec 23 2006, 08:54 AM~6809103
> *nice ass shit :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 23 2006, 06:20 PM~6811206
> *
> *


fckr u postin this pic everywhere jus to get ur post count up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by HIELO408_@Dec 23 2006, 08:54 AM~6809103
> *nice ass shit :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ill put 5 on it :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 23 2006, 06:29 PM~6811243
> *fckr u postin this pic everywhere jus to get ur post count up :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


naw bro...I just want to bring our topics up with a cool ass pic...


----------



## DownLow350

*Merry Christmas you Nut Slapper!*


----------



## westsidehydros

yeah, ah... ummmmm

I don't really know if I'm qualified to post in this thread, seeing that I'm not really that experienced in the whole "nut licker, llamma ass kissin, whatever the fuck you guys talk about"...

but the interior looks killer. What are you gunna use for carpet? the og grey? we looked ALL OVER for aftermarket carpet, and know one made any. You can find it for 92 and below, but I don't know if it'll fit.

I expect to see this car at scrape.





































































uncle fucker.
:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

MERRY XMAS YOU CANADIAN TRICEP, DELT LICKER :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2006, 06:12 PM~6816667
> *MERRY XMAS YOU CANADIAN TRICEP, DELT LICKER :0  :biggrin:
> *


WAHAHAHAAHAHA! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 24 2006, 04:47 PM~6816552
> *yeah,  ah... ummmmm
> 
> I don't really know if I'm qualified to post in this thread,  seeing that I'm not really that experienced in the whole "nut licker, llamma ass kissin, whatever the fuck you guys talk about"...
> 
> but the interior looks killer. What are you gunna use for carpet?  the og grey?  we looked ALL OVER for aftermarket carpet, and know one made any.  You can find it for 92 and below,  but I don't know if it'll fit.
> 
> I expect to see this car at scrape.
> uncle fucker.
> :biggrin:
> *


They don't make any aftermarket carpet for the 93-96 fleet...Well not that I know of but we buy car carpets and use the old one as a template to fit the new one perfectly...We are lucky enough to have 2 guys in our chapter that has been doing uphosltery for 30 years...They make everything fit perfect...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 24 2006, 04:47 PM~6816552
> *yeah,  ah... ummmmm
> 
> I don't really know if I'm qualified to post in this thread,  seeing that I'm not really that experienced in the whole "nut licker, llamma ass kissin, whatever the fuck you guys talk about"...
> 
> but the interior looks killer. What are you gunna use for carpet?  the og grey?  we looked ALL OVER for aftermarket carpet, and know one made any.  You can find it for 92 and below,  but I don't know if it'll fit.
> 
> I expect to see this car at scrape.
> uncle fucker.
> :biggrin:
> *



I hope he brings it down...I have been telling him he has to show at Scrape what he did to it so far...


----------



## drasticbean

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C 

slow down on the juice....hahahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 24 2006, 11:24 PM~6818153
> *I hope he brings it down...I have been telling him he has to show at Scrape what he did to it so far...
> *


oh we will see!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 26 2006, 09:46 AM~6826773
> *oh we will see!!!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Infamous James

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

MAYHEM's set up when he bought the fleet...I believe he is redoing it completely now...


----------



## vengence

whats the progress


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 26 2006, 01:45 PM~6828033
> *whats the progress
> *


GOT SUM CHROMIES ,GONNA REMOVE THE DIFF AND BRING IT TO THE CHROMERS!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 26 2006, 12:53 PM~6828111
> *GOT SUM CHROMIES ,GONNA REMOVE THE DIFF AND BRING IT TO THE CHROMERS!!
> *


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: BAHAHAHH YOU LET RATCHOWNED IN YOUR THREADHAHAHAHAH


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 26 2006, 02:50 PM~6829041
> *:uh: BAHAHAHH YOU LET RATCHOWNED IN YOUR THREADHAHAHAHAH
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 26 2006, 03:50 PM~6829041
> *:uh: BAHAHAHH YOU LET RATCHOWNED IN YOUR THREADHAHAHAHAH
> *


BAHAHA SO WUT HES RIDIN SOLO AND DANCIN SOLO BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

was that car running 6 batteries at scrape??


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 26 2006, 02:37 PM~6829459
> *BAHAHA SO WUT HES  RIDIN SOLO AND DANCIN SOLO BAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


LIKE ALWAYSHAHAHAH


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Dec 26 2006, 04:40 PM~6829476
> *was that car running 6 batteries at scrape??
> *


NO 12


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

cooooooooooooool


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: tru dat!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 27 2006, 11:33 PM~6840234
> *
> *


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Infamous James

x hell yess...............now chrome them??? :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 27 2006, 09:31 AM~6835005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I actually like the Blue/Grey


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 28 2006, 12:30 PM~6843494
> *I actually like the Blue/Grey
> *


ya bro its fuckin sweet!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I wouldn't go that far :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 29 2006, 03:43 PM~6855142
> *I wouldn't go that far :uh:
> *


GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE FATSO!!U CANT EVEN FIT IN THE CAR YA DOUCHE BAG!!


----------



## DownLow350

:uh: Here, Something finally worth looking at in this topic.......  






















































































:cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Dec 30 2006, 12:27 PM~6862588
> *:uh: Here, Something finally worth looking at in this topic.......
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I only see a red X... :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 30 2006, 11:46 AM~6862704
> *I only see a red X... :0
> *


X2


----------



## DownLow350

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 30 2006, 12:54 PM~6862755
> *X2
> *


 :angry: Well, Even thats more worth your time.  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Freakeone

Who's that ***** poppin that collar???








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Freakeone

OWNED :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Dec 30 2006, 02:58 PM~6862998
> *Who's that ***** poppin that collar???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 18 2006, 10:57 PM~6782664
> *Here's some more pics I took of MAYHEM's interior today...
> 
> 
> *



IS THAT FUCKIN TWEED?????? I THOUGHT YOU WHERE BUILDIN A CADDY!!!! NOT A GOD DAM MINI TRUCK...


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Dec 31 2006, 08:35 AM~6869275
> *IS THAT FUCKIN TWEED?????? I THOUGHT YOU WHERE BUILDIN A CADDY!!!! NOT A GOD DAM MINI TRUCK...
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DownLow350

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Dec 30 2006, 01:58 PM~6862998
> *Who's that ***** poppin that collar???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Dec 30 2006, 03:58 PM~6862998
> *Who's that ***** poppin that collar???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL yup that does look like a mini trucker to me....


----------



## 19PANCHO59

HAPPY NEW YEAR BRO


----------



## BIG DIRTY

DAMN THAT USED TO BE A ROLLERZ ONLY CAR. BUT IT IS COMING OUT REALLY NICE, AND MUST BE NICE TO HAVE YOUR CAR FEATURED IN A VIDEO


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Dec 31 2006, 06:53 PM~6871981
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR BRO
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Dec 31 2006, 09:35 AM~6869275
> *IS THAT FUCKIN TWEED?????? I THOUGHT YOU WHERE BUILDIN A CADDY!!!! NOT A GOD DAM MINI TRUCK...
> *


tweed looks good fokker and you know it... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Dec 30 2006, 01:58 PM~6862998
> *Who's that ***** poppin that collar???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

MAYHEM'S new wheels...


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 31 2006, 10:14 PM~6873643
> *MAYHEM'S new wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone

:biggrin: Happy new year MAYHEM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 1 2007, 08:21 AM~6874633
> *:biggrin: Happy new year MAYHEM!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 31 2006, 11:14 PM~6873643
> *MAYHEM'S new wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freakeone+Dec 30 2006, 02:58 PM~6862998-->
> 
> 
> 
> Who's that ***** poppin that collar???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha im a sexy bitch!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2006, 02:59 PM~6863004
> *OWNED  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes ur owned nigglet
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Dec 31 2006, 05:14 PM~6871167
> *LOL yup that does look like a mini trucker to me....
> *


and you look like a 18 wheeler drive and a buffet killing sumo wrestler??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 31 2006, 11:16 PM~6873159-->
> 
> 
> 
> tweed looks good fokker and you know it... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 hes jelous that sumo wrestler looking mook!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2007, 09:21 AM~6874633
> *:biggrin: Happy new year MAYHEM!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you too my tattood freak!! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 1 2007, 09:09 PM~6878415
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


you 2 bro!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 2 2007, 11:15 AM~6881459
> *:uh:
> *


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..!!


----------



## Freakeone

Check it out..lol
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=308255


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 2 2007, 11:22 AM~6881500
> *Check it out..lol
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=308255
> *


YA I SAW THIS PICK OF YOU FREAK HAHAHA U LOOK LIKE A YUPPY HAHA


----------



## Freakeone

Damn I'm hot as fuck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 2 2007, 09:16 AM~6881466
> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..!!
> *


HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 2 2007, 11:27 AM~6881524
> *Damn I'm hot as fuck :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BAHAHA YOU PENNY LOAFER WEARING LACOST LOVING YUPPY FOOL AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Freakeone

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 2 2007, 10:07 AM~6881731
> *BAHAHA YOU PENNY LOAFER WEARING LACOST LOVING YUPPY FOOL AHAHAHAHA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: You know I had to take you down with me lol


----------



## Freakeone

:0


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 2 2007, 11:53 AM~6881335
> *haha im a sexy bitch!!
> 
> yes ur owned nigglet
> and you look like a 18 wheeler drive and a buffet  killing  sumo wrestler??
> *


listen here you fuckin one eyed Chiwawa mother fucker... i will fuckin crush you the next time i see .. or better yet i will pay Dave to bitch slap you like the bitch that u are..


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jan 2 2007, 07:39 PM~6885234
> *listen here you fuckin one eyed Chiwawa mother fucker... i will fuckin crush you the next time i see .. or better yet i will pay Dave to bitch slap you like the bitch that u are..
> *


bahaha dave bahaha youd better come down homie i will slap you with a booklet of buffet all you can eat coupons and givem to you afterwards :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 2 2007, 01:18 PM~6882217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: You know I had to take you down with me lol
> *


wahaha yes ,we can be called the penny-low-fer crew bahahahaha


----------



## Freakeone

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 2 2007, 06:57 PM~6884825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


wtf whio sre those pukesahahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jan 2 2007, 06:39 PM~6885234
> *listen here you fuckin one eyed Chiwawa mother fucker... i will fuckin crush you the next time i see .. or better yet i will pay Dave to bitch slap you like the bitch that u are..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 2 2007, 09:20 PM~6886253
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you shouldnt laugh fatass i would beat tou like a red headed step child nikkah!! :cheesy:


----------



## DownLow350




----------



## Freakeone

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Jan 2 2007, 07:21 PM~6886273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Jan 2 2007, 09:21 PM~6886273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow !! youre still alive u dint get into a drunken wreck yet foolio??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 2 2007, 08:21 PM~6886271
> *you shouldnt laugh fatass i would beat tou like a red headed step child nikkah!! :cheesy:
> *


wahahaha keep on dreaming ya dumb blond pea brain... :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Jan 2 2007, 08:21 PM~6886273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DownLow350

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 2 2007, 08:22 PM~6886286
> *wow !! youre still alive u dint get into a drunken wreck yet foolio??
> *


 :angry: 
Happy New Years Bro!


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

i will have to pay that drunkin french man that calld me the other night to smackyo out...


----------



## Freakeone

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 2 2007, 07:18 PM~6886231
> *wtf whio sre those pukesahahahaha
> *


White link93 and chippin64


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 2 2007, 09:22 PM~6886288
> *wahahaha keep on dreaming ya dumb blond pea brain... :cheesy:
> *


haha you piss for brains u are slower than a turtle ya fat mook


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jan 2 2007, 06:39 PM~6885234
> *listen here you fuckin one eyed Chiwawa mother fucker... i will fuckin crush you the next time i see .. or better yet i will pay Dave to bitch slap you like the bitch that u are..
> *


hahaha Jimmy has a one eyed Chiwawa and MAYHEM has two chiwawas at home... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Jan 2 2007, 09:23 PM~6886303-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> Happy New Years Bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha u too homie!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jan 2 2007, 09:23 PM~6886305
> *i will have to pay that drunkin french man that calld me the other night to smackyo out...
> *


bahahahahaha wahahahahaha tommorow im posting your pic bro that pshop with that shit in youre nose bouncing up and down with elves ahahahaha you silly bastard!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 2 2007, 09:25 PM~6886326
> *hahaha Jimmy has a one eyed Chiwawa and MAYHEM  has two chiwawas at home... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


jimmyz dogs got 1 eye ...wtffffffffffffffffff


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jan 2 2007, 08:23 PM~6886305
> *i will have to pay that drunkin french man that calld me the other night to smackyo out...
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 2 2007, 08:26 PM~6886338
> *jimmyz dogs got 1 eye ...wtffffffffffffffffff
> *


I was told he has a one eyed Chiwawa at home living with him... :0 :roflmao:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 2 2007, 10:25 PM~6886326
> *hahaha Jimmy has a one eyed Chiwawa and MAYHEM  has two chiwawas at home... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



he has 3 inluding himself!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jan 2 2007, 09:27 PM~6886353
> *he has 3 inluding himself!!!!!
> *


WAHAHA FUNNY THERE JABBA THE SLOB!! :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jan 2 2007, 08:27 PM~6886353
> *he has 3 inluding himself!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 2 2007, 09:28 PM~6886362
> *:0
> *


YOU POST WHORE!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 2 2007, 08:30 PM~6886379
> *YOU POST WHORE!!
> *


aree you at home or still at the proshop?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 2 2007, 09:33 PM~6886431
> *aree you at home or still at the proshop?
> *


at home i didnt open the shop today!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 2 2007, 08:34 PM~6886434
> *at home i didnt open the shop today!!
> *


damn the pawn shop was opened from 10 a.m to 9 p.m tonight...I wish I could afford to do like you ya rich shit for brains...wahahahaaaaa


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 2 2007, 09:40 PM~6886507
> *damn the pawn shop was opened from 10 to 9 p.m tonight...I wish I could afford to do like you ya rich shit for brains...wahahahaaaaa
> *


YOURE JUST A JEW BAG PENNY PINCHER ,I NEED REST U DONT EVEN DO WORK PISS FACE YOURE A FAT LAZY OUTTA SHAPE JABRONI!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 2 2007, 08:41 PM~6886517
> *YOURE JUST A JEW BAG PENNY PINCHER ,I NEED REST U DONT EVEN DO WORK PISS FACE YOURE A FAT LAZY OUTTA SHAPE JABRONI!!
> *


wahahahahaaaaa ya stupid bird brain, you're not even working in your pro shop taking naps in the back...Money comes to you like Donald Trump ya bastard...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 2 2007, 09:43 PM~6886533
> *wahahahahaaaaa ya stupid bird brain, you're not even working in your pro shop taking naps in the back...Money comes to you like Donald Trump ya bastard...
> *


BAHAHAHA YOURE MORE LIKE DONALD TRUMP AND IM DONALDS ILLIGITAMATE BASTARD SON THATS GETS SUM CASH AHAHAHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 3 2007, 08:01 AM~6889571
> *BAHAHAHA YOURE MORE LIKE DONALD TRUMP AND IM DONALDS ILLIGITAMATE BASTARD SON THATS GETS SUM CASH AHAHAHA
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> WAHAHA FUNNY THERE JABBA THE SLOB!! :0
> BAHAHA YOU GOOF!!


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> WAHAHA FUNNY THERE JABBA THE SLOB!! :0
> BAHAHA YOU GOOF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be a lil more funny if it was you who originaly did that like over a year ago.... but it wasnt so your just repostin some one elses shit... keep up the good work BELLA... cant you do anything ur self...
Click to expand...


----------



## MAYHEM

BAHAHA I STILL FIND IT FUNNY WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

HEY FREAKEONE ARE YOU POPPIN YO COLLAR??


----------



## Freakeone

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 3 2007, 01:03 PM~6892082
> *HEY FREAKEONE ARE YOU POPPIN YO COLLAR??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes sir Mr. president :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 3 2007, 03:05 PM~6892097
> *Yes sir Mr. president :biggrin:
> *


U BETTA RECONIZE NIKKAH!! :biggrin:








AND YOU ARE THE VICE PREZ AND INCHARGE OF RECRUITING HAHA!!


----------



## Freakeone

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 3 2007, 01:07 PM~6892115
> *U BETTA RECONIZE NIKKAH!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND YOU ARE THE  VICE PREZ AND INCHARGE OF RECRUITING HAHA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah that has a nice ring to it lol :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

LOL CRAZY FOKKER HAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Updates :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 3 2007, 04:49 PM~6893108
> *Updates :dunno:
> *


NO NOT YET FOKKER WAIT WITH YOURE LEOPARD G STRING IN A BUNCH AND SOON ENUFF!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:   ewwww


----------



## abel

bwahahahahahahahaha :0


----------



## MAYHEM

damn abel you are realy gay to do chops like that you ugly monkey ***!!


----------



## Infamous James

wtf is with all this gay shit lately?? :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 4 2007, 10:54 AM~6900093
> *wtf is with all this gay shit lately??  :angry:
> *


well u know french canadians there fruity bastards and hes in love with me he beats his baby meat to my picks!! :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 4 2007, 08:57 AM~6900111
> *well u know french canadians there fruity bastards and hes in love with me he beats his baby meat to my picks!! :uh:
> *



bwahahahahaha you are french canadian now fucker :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0 :0 EWWWWW


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 4 2007, 11:04 AM~6900176
> *bwahahahahaha you are french canadian now fucker :cheesy:
> *


NEVER FOKKER!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

I JUST GOT IN MY NEW DOOR SILLS AND SHIT AHAHAH


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: ONE STEP CLOSER TO GETTING R DONE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3+Jan 4 2007, 12:49 PM~6900892-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: ONE STEP CLOSER TO GETTING R DONE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2007, 12:56 PM~6900933
> *:barf:  :barf:
> *


GOOD OF YOU TO QUOTE THAT *** SHIT PISS BRAIN ??


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

*GOOD OF YOU TO QUOTE THAT *** SHIT PISS BRAIN ?? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHSHSHAAHahahahahAHAIHSHQHAhaIHA*


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 4 2007, 11:59 AM~6900951
> *:biggrin:
> 
> GOOD OF YOU TO QUOTE THAT *** SHIT PISS BRAIN ??
> *


ya dumb mook shit for brain bastard...wahahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2007, 08:53 PM~6906275
> *ya dumb mook shit for brain bastard...wahahahaaaaaaaaaa
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2007, 10:53 PM~6906275
> *ya dumb mook shit for brain bastard...wahahahaaaaaaaaaa
> *


I SEE YOU BEEN STUDYING MY VOCAB YA FAT OUTTA SHAPED HEART ATTACK WAITING TO HAPPEN???


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: rubberneck slack jaw piss bucket ass trollop???


----------



## MAYHEM

you dirty douche bag using anal streached camel fisting seamen swallower


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Freakeone

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 5 2007, 08:26 AM~6909277
> *:uh: rubberneck slack jaw piss bucket ass trollop???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 5 2007, 11:47 AM~6911443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  TIGHT, GOT ANY SETUP PICS


----------



## MAYHEM

YA THE3 SET UP PICS SHOULD BE SUMWERE IN THIS TREAD [email protected]!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 5 2007, 09:21 AM~6909259
> *I SEE YOU BEEN STUDYING MY VOCAB YA FAT OUTTA SHAPED HEART ATTACK WAITING TO HAPPEN???
> *


wahahahaha ya pea brain meat flute lover...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 5 2007, 05:36 PM~6912787
> *wahahahaha ya pea brain meat flute lover...
> *


THERE U GO AGAIN


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 5 2007, 05:16 PM~6913117
> *THERE U GO AGAIN
> *


WAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## MAYHEM

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 7 2007, 04:45 PM~6926762
> *boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


----------



## Freakeone

What's good Mr. President?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## foey

anxious to see your new kix on da caddy man!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freakeone+Jan 7 2007, 11:19 PM~6929381-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's good Mr. President?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just poppin my collar like a mother fukker
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-foey_@Jan 7 2007, 11:54 PM~6929747
> *anxious to see your new kix on da caddy man!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## JSpot69

:thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jan 7 2007, 09:54 PM~6929747
> *anxious to see your new kix on da caddy man!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats a big middle finger in your avi hno: hno:


----------



## JSpot69

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 8 2007, 02:48 PM~6933693
> *thats a big middle finger in your avi hno:  hno:
> *


don't be scared lil one.. its just a avatar.. do you want me to read lil story for ya?  :biggrin: 






j/k :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :0 hno: hno:


----------



## JSpot69

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 8 2007, 02:57 PM~6933793
> *:uh:  :0  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 8 2007, 02:48 PM~6933693
> *thats a big middle finger in your avi hno:  hno:
> *


better to scratch youre tonsils from youre ass hole with!!!


----------



## JSpot69

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 8 2007, 03:22 PM~6934078
> *better to scratch youre tonsils from youre ass hole with!!!
> *


wahahahaha! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JSpot69

i just want to let you know Mayhem.. there's a new page for you!  :biggrin:



















































































and i just made my 500 post in your thread! :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 04:42 PM~6675075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@Jan 8 2007, 03:26 PM~6934112
> *i just want to let you know Mayhem.. there's a new page for you!    :biggrin:
> and i just made my 500 post in your thread!  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA SWEEEEEEEEEEET U WHORE BAG!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 8 2007, 01:22 PM~6934078
> *better to scratch youre tonsils from youre ass hole with!!!
> *


yessssssssss :


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@Jan 8 2007, 01:26 PM~6934112
> *i just want to let you know Mayhem.. there's a new page for you!    :biggrin:
> and i just made my 500 post in your thread!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: i just made a small boa in his thread and forgot to wipe...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 8 2007, 02:53 PM~6934330
> *:uh: i just made a small boa in his thread and forgot to wipe...
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 8 2007, 03:53 PM~6934330
> *:uh: i just made a small boa in his thread and forgot to wipe...
> *


WITH YOURE TONGUE!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: nope.....wiff my ass pipe


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 8 2007, 05:23 PM~6935194
> *:uh: nope.....wiff my ass pipe
> *


THATS A WIDE ASS PIPE!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: i eat alot k??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 9 2007, 10:56 AM~6941626
> *:uh: i eat alot k??
> *


KRACK????


----------



## EL_PASO

great no work???? get of your ass mayhem :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Jan 10 2007, 01:12 AM~6949162
> *great no work???? get of your ass mayhem :biggrin:
> *


haha funny fokker im waiting on parts gonna take my differential to the chromers nikkah!!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by mullet_@Jan 10 2007, 10:54 AM~6952238
> *i didnt even know u had a car  :0
> nice all it needs now is a mural of some steroids  and youd be set
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by mullet_@Jan 10 2007, 01:54 PM~6952238
> *i didnt even know u had a car  :0
> nice all it needs now is a mural of some steroids  and youd be set
> *


HAHA FOKKER I HAD MEANY VCARS 64 IMPALA, 63 IMPALS SS MY FLEET YOU FOKKER ,I AM GONNA PUT MURALS OF STEROIDS AND SYRINGES ,FUCK NOW THE SECRETS OUT !!HAHA

BRO OFF TOPICS FOR OFF TOPIC ,I ONLY TALK ABOUT MY RIDES IN OTHER TOPICS FOOL HAHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

One word for that car and it's owner: Bela Trump...wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ya rich bastard... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 10 2007, 05:22 PM~6953848
> *One word for that car and it's owner: Bela Trump...wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ya rich bastard... :biggrin:
> *


IM NOT AS RICH AS YOU ,U SIT THERE AND MONEY FLOWS TO U I GOTTA HUSTLE THE STREETS NIKKAH!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 10 2007, 04:40 PM~6953982
> *IM NOT AS RICH AS YOU ,U SIT THERE AND MONEY FLOWS TO U I GOTTA HUSTLE THE STREETS NIKKAH!! :biggrin:
> *


fokker you sit in your shop and post all day while thousands of dollars are coming in...Ya lucky bastard...wahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## DirtyBird2

:biggrin: WHERE IS THE INTERIOR PICS?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jan 10 2007, 03:54 PM~6954550
> *:biggrin: WHERE IS THE INTERIOR PICS?
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID


----------



## 509Rider

Get the wheels yet?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 10 2007, 11:28 PM~6957523
> *Get the wheels yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 66LOU

WHAT WHEELS?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 10 2007, 05:42 PM~6953990
> *fokker you sit in your shop and post all day while thousands of dollars are coming in...Ya lucky bastard...wahahaaaaaaaa
> *


thats youre life nikkah part of my days at my shop them after work i go and hustle nigglet!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: haha you hustle your love muscle to Russel


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 11 2007, 02:35 PM~6961357
> *:uh: haha you hustle your love muscle to Russel
> *


HEY RUSSEL ARE U GAY 4 ME IS THAT IT??


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 11 2007, 12:09 PM~6961550
> *HEY RUSSEL ARE U GAY 4 ME IS THAT IT??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mayhem forreal stop that gay jaw drop shit :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

hahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Jan 11 2007, 03:25 PM~6961665
> *mayhem forreal stop that gay jaw drop shit :angry:
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Put 24's on it and 16 TV's in it.....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 11 2007, 03:46 PM~6961791
> *Put 24's on it and 16 TV's in it.....
> *


OK :uh:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 10 2007, 11:28 PM~6957523
> *Get the wheels yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf:


----------



## EL_PASO

How you ike that mayhem


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Jan 11 2007, 10:40 PM~6965298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you ike that mayhem
> *


 wtf


----------



## Infamous James

WOW WTFFFFFFFF HAPPENED TO THIS 'PROJECT RIDE' TOPIC??? YALL WRECKEDTED ITAHAHAHHA


----------



## MAYHEM

HAHA MY TOPICS ALWAYS GO TO SHITS HAHAHA BUT ITS FUCKIN FUN !!!!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

:biggrin:


----------



## 19PANCHO59

FUCKING SWEET RIDE


----------



## Infamous James

HAHAH TOPIC BURNOWNED


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## impala_631

weeee :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 12 2007, 08:41 PM~6973362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 12 2007, 07:41 PM~6973362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol :roflmao: oh shit is that Truucha in the back?...


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 12 2007, 05:41 PM~6973362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I didnt see that midget in the back at first


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 12 2007, 04:54 PM~6971912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking Bela... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 12 2007, 06:41 PM~6973362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO MATTER HOW MANY TIME I SEE THIS.. I LAUGH MY ASS OFF..
THE MIDGIT IN THE BACK SETS IT OFF


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Jan 12 2007, 08:35 PM~6973730
> *lol  :roflmao: oh shit is that Truucha in the back?...
> *


that's Sancho the gang member all by his lonesome in the back... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2007, 12:45 AM~6975830
> *NO MATTER HOW MANY TIME I SEE THIS.. I LAUGH MY ASS OFF..
> THE MIDGIT IN THE BACK SETS IT OFF
> *


You ain't lying... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

It's the big LuX all day everyday...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2007, 01:45 AM~6975830
> *NO MATTER HOW MANY TIME I SEE THIS.. I LAUGH MY ASS OFF..
> THE MIDGIT IN THE BACK SETS IT OFF
> *


OH HELL YA THATS GOOS SHIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 13 2007, 08:33 PM~6980142
> *OH HELL YA THATS GOOS SHIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 13 2007, 01:48 AM~6975849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the big LuX all day everyday...
> *


hardcore!!! :0


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## lolow

wow nice build up topic with full of bull shit .damn thats nice :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 14 2007, 01:18 PM~6985002
> *wow nice build up topic with full of bull shit .damn thats nice  :uh:
> *


it's bela's topic ....what did you exspect ?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 14 2007, 02:25 PM~6985052
> *it's bela's topic ....what did you exspect ?
> *


x2 bela = bullshit!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese+Jan 14 2007, 01:22 AM~6981990-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it looks sweet with the blue wires kool bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 04:25 PM~6985052
> *it's bela's topic ....what did you exspect ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Jan 14 2007, 04:26 PM~6985060
> *x2 bela = bullshit!
> *


abel = ugly baboon douche bag!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 14 2007, 05:39 PM~6986273
> *it looks sweet with the blue CHINA WHEEL kool bro!!
> :biggrin:
> abel = the guy with zenith
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 14 2007, 07:52 PM~6986374
> *:thumbsup:im a big dick licka!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 14 2007, 05:53 PM~6986379
> *:uh:
> *


bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## DirtyBird2

HERE SOMEMORE FOR U BELLA







:biggrin:


----------



## abel

ok go to the bed kid!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jan 14 2007, 07:57 PM~6986397
> *HERE SOMEMORE FOR U BELLA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


weres the carz


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 14 2007, 07:58 PM~6986400
> *
> 
> ok go to the bed kid!
> *


wahahahhahahhahahahha did u show youre wife that pic yet??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 14 2007, 05:58 PM~6986406
> *wahahahhahahhahahahha did u show youre wife that pic yet??????????? :biggrin:
> *


yup


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 14 2007, 07:59 PM~6986416
> *yup
> *


she musta laught alot hahha


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 14 2007, 06:15 PM~6986513
> *she musta laught alot hahha
> *


yup


----------



## 19PANCHO59

sup


----------



## 19PANCHO59




----------



## 19PANCHO59




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Jan 14 2007, 06:35 PM~6986722
> *
> *



omg :0


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Jan 14 2007, 08:35 PM~6986722
> *
> *


hhahahahhahaha


----------



## abel

raahahaharararahahahahaha


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

blah blah blah!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jan 14 2007, 05:57 PM~6986397
> *HERE SOMEMORE FOR U BELLA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


damn whatta a great whore bag


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 14 2007, 05:58 PM~6986400
> *
> 
> ok go to the bed kid!
> *


bahahhahah babyhem ahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 15 2007, 06:14 PM~6995061
> *bahahhahah babyhem ahahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 15 2007, 05:14 PM~6995061
> *bahahhahah babyhem ahahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 15 2007, 07:14 PM~6995061
> *bahahhahah babyhem ahahaha
> *


HAHA THATS WHAT YOURE KIDS GONNA LOOK LIKE FOOLIO!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 15 2007, 09:40 PM~6997008
> *HAHA THATS WHAT YOURE KIDS GONNA LOOK LIKE FOOLIO!!
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

hahahah


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 15 2007, 08:40 PM~6997008
> *HAHA THATS WHAT YOURE KIDS GONNA LOOK LIKE FOOLIO!!
> *


 :uh: i told you to stay away from my wife mookey!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 16 2007, 10:29 AM~7000046
> *:uh: i told you to stay away from my wife mookey!!
> *


SORRY I TRIPED AND MY DICK FELL IN HER AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Jan 14 2007, 08:35 PM~6986722
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN

cockahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!! who is that?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 02:16 PM~7002123
> *cockahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!  who is that?
> *


THATS LUXURIOUSMONTREAL HES OUR CHAPTER PREZ


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2007, 01:56 PM~7003217
> *THATS LUXURIOUSMONTREAL HES OUR CHAPTER PREZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! :roflmao:


----------



## 19PANCHO59

> _Originally posted by T_MINUS_@Jan 16 2007, 04:09 PM~7004706
> *BAWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 19PANCHO59




----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHA DAVE GOT COCKOWNED


----------



## 19PANCHO59




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Jan 16 2007, 06:29 PM~7004899
> *
> *


WOW THATS MY SWEET ARM REST IT LOOKS SICK BRO!!!


----------



## 19PANCHO59




----------



## 19PANCHO59

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2007, 04:30 PM~7004906
> *WOW THATS MY SWEET ARM REST IT LOOKS SICK BRO!!!
> *


tnx homie


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Jan 16 2007, 06:31 PM~7004913
> *tnx homie
> *


THATS AWSOME BRO GREAT WORK!! :biggrin:


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2007, 04:36 PM~7004968
> *THATS AWSOME BRO GREAT WORK!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 nice shit Pancho!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by T_MINUS_@Jan 17 2007, 01:16 AM~7008974
> *X2 nice shit Pancho!
> *


 :biggrin: x3


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 17 2007, 09:44 AM~7009943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we know youre a *** james you broken ankle *** bag!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: hahahha ick


----------



## MAYHEM

boo


----------



## Infamous James

hahah you hocky stain.......where dem wheels???


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 17 2007, 09:12 AM~7010055
> *we know youre a *** james you broken ankle *** bag!!!
> *


ahahahahha

nobody says *** Bag anymore gilf muncher


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 17 2007, 12:20 PM~7011100
> *ahahahahha
> 
> nobody says *** Bag anymore gilf muncher
> *


I DO JEW HARP!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 17 2007, 11:20 AM~7011100
> *ahahahahha
> 
> nobody says *** Bag anymore gilf muncher
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 14 2007, 01:22 AM~6981990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 17 2007, 02:38 PM~7012480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

weeee


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 17 2007, 01:38 PM~7012480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's pretty cool actually.....You going deeper with the engraving?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 17 2007, 03:08 PM~7012763
> *That's pretty cool actually.....You going deeper with the engraving?
> *


YES SIR!!


----------



## abel

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 19PANCHO59




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Jan 17 2007, 07:49 PM~7015554
> *
> *


thats a good ass eating day!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking good Bela...


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 17 2007, 07:32 PM~7016589
> *thats a good ass eating day!!!!
> *


looks to me you just finished eatin' someones ass :0


----------



## abel

this is not a photoshop












 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



damn you are so ugly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by T_MINUS_@Jan 17 2007, 11:42 PM~7017789
> *looks to me you just finished eatin' someones ass :0
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Jan 17 2007, 06:49 PM~7015554
> *
> *


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 18 2007, 11:21 AM~7020333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

haha fokker


----------



## JSpot69

YOUR ARE FUCKING CRAZY BOY... :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 18 2007, 10:21 AM~7020333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

*HAHA IM ALL OVER THE PLACE..........IF ANYBODY NEED MAYHEM FOR MORE ADVERTISEMENTS JUST PM ME AND I WILL BE GLAD TO POSE FOR WHAT EVER IT IS !!*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 19 2007, 11:20 AM~7030245
> *HAHA IM ALL OVER THE PLACE..........IF ANYBODY NEED MAYHEM FOR MORE ADVERTISEMENTS JUST PM ME AND I WILL BE GLAD TO POSE FOR WHAT EVER IT IS !!
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 19 2007, 12:31 PM~7030353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ATLEAST I HAVE A TRACE YOURSE IS NONE EXCISTENT YA BROKEN ANKLES POLE SMOKER


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 19 2007, 09:33 AM~7029784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fokkkkkk mayhem i thought you were strong enough to bench press a mule...but the donks/ hi riders got you anyway :angry: :angry: :angry: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MAYHEM

MY BATTERIE HOLD DOWNS ,I COULDNT DECIDE SO I BOUGHT 2 SETS ,NOW JUST GOTTA CHROME THEM!!


----------



## Infamous James

phaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat asses :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 19 2007, 10:29 AM~7030967
> *phaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat asses :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


..................................................


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 19 2007, 10:27 AM~7030946
> *MY BATTERIE HOLD DOWNS ,I COULDNT DECIDE SO I BOUGHT 2 SETS ,NOW JUST GOTTA CHROME THEM!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the top set  what you going as far as setup?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Jan 19 2007, 05:25 PM~7033434
> *the top set  what you going as far as setup?
> *


3 PUMP SET UP 4 SWITCHES,2 PUMP TO THE FRONT 2 TO THE BACK


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 19 2007, 03:28 PM~7033460
> *3 PUMP SET UP 4 SWITCHES,12 PUMP TO THE FRONT 2 TO THE BACK
> *


 :uh: ya that will be a real nice 14 pump set up mookey :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 19 2007, 05:31 PM~7033491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


james always nice of you to post your wife you moron ,i wish i was blind now!!


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 19 2007, 08:11 PM~7035572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 19 2007, 11:20 AM~7030245
> *HAHA IM ALL OVER THE PLACE..........IF ANYBODY NEED MAYHEM FOR MORE ADVERTISEMENTS JUST PM ME AND I WILL BE GLAD TO POSE FOR WHAT EVER IT IS !!
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

:uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 19 2007, 09:06 PM~7036016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey mayhem wasnt your caddy in the go to church video,i think that was it seen hoppin in the end area there.....as soon as i have net at home again ill post the pic i got...


----------



## vengence

i think those seats look badass....i had to go back in the thread to find em but i like em.....

im still goin with white leather in mine.....but blue piping....hell im gettin my whole interior done for under 700 anyways.......and the way i want it...


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## vengence

nice rims that mean i get the ones that came off the caddy?


:biggrin: ya know im fuckin with ya homie..


----------



## 19PANCHO59

HEY BELLA INTERESTED SHES LOOKING FOR GET SOME RIDES IN CADYS


----------



## 19PANCHO59

OK WHAT ABOUT NOW


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59+Jan 21 2007, 08:52 PM~7050150-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY BELLA INTERESTED SHES LOOKING FOR GET SOME RIDES IN CADYS
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-19PANCHO59_@Jan 21 2007, 08:53 PM~7050164
> *OK WHAT ABOUT NOW
> 
> *


she look like a cocked eye tranx


----------



## D-Cheeze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeaeU4CtiRU


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 21 2007, 10:59 PM~7049416
> *nice rims that mean i get the ones that came off the caddy?
> :biggrin: ya know im fuckin with ya homie..
> *


haha


----------



## Infamous James

TTB......DIAB


----------



## MAYHEM

x7


----------



## Infamous James

DIAB!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 22 2007, 02:37 PM~7054380
> *
> DIAB!!!
> *


HAHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 22 2007, 01:37 PM~7054380
> *
> DIAB!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 22 2007, 06:54 AM~7052258
> *haha
> *


i knew you would laugh at that.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

yes


----------



## Infamous James

how much shipped to china with a diab??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 23 2007, 10:23 AM~7061793
> *how much shipped to china with a diab??
> *


$1850


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## abel

wah!


----------



## MAYHEM

mah


----------



## abel

yah!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2006, 03:53 PM~6786303
> *wut  you fools thing of rims like this on my fleet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2007, 08:59 AM~7061963
> *:biggrin:
> *


 hno: :barf:


----------



## abel

doh!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 4 2007, 04:43 PM~6902932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2007, 09:16 AM~7062047
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Pics or I'm deleting the topic


----------



## MAYHEM

bah!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 23 2007, 09:23 AM~7062090
> *Pics or I'm deleting the topic
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## abel

nah!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

MOOK!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2007, 08:59 AM~7061963
> *:biggrin:
> *


ya usin chrome knockoffs with em right?

should look killer homie.


----------



## MAYHEM

YUP


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## abel




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 23 2007, 02:44 PM~7063651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DAMN! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 23 2007, 01:44 PM~7063651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 23 2007, 02:45 PM~7063655
> *GOD DAMN! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2007, 12:34 PM~7063583
> *YUP
> *


sweet....

make sure you post a pic with em on too will ya?


----------



## MAYHEM

YES HOMIE111


----------



## vengence

sweet!!



so whats the plans for the old wheels that came off the car?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 23 2007, 08:46 PM~7066173
> *sweet!!
> so whats the plans for the old wheels that came off the car?
> *


A HOMIE WANTS IT???WHY??U NEED SUM?


----------



## vengence

always lookin for an extra set or 2


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 23 2007, 08:54 PM~7066225
> *always lookin for an extra set or 2
> *


haha good man ,im also getting sum zeniths haha


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 23 2007, 02:45 PM~7063655
> *GOD DAMN! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That pinky toe on the right reminds me of a Raptor claw :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JSpot69

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

YUP YUP


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 24 2007, 06:55 AM~7069962
> *haha good man ,im  also getting sum zeniths haha
> *


for realla doe???


----------



## MAYHEM

http://3455033600.slide.com/p/3/im+a+zenith+distributor


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

nice,


i gotta pic for this thread,somethin you would like,


----------



## vengence




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 24 2007, 04:02 PM~7073051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 24 2007, 02:34 PM~7073356
> *
> *


i thought you would like it,its my wallpaper on my profile on the computer also...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 24 2007, 11:15 PM~7078025
> *i thought you would like it,its my wallpaper on my profile on the computer also...
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 24 2007, 10:22 PM~7078127
> *:0
> *


what?


i happen to like the pic i got....


----------



## abel

:thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 25 2007, 01:09 AM~7078619
> *what?
> i happen to like the pic i got....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate

I knew I had seen that Fleetwood before. Did you own it when it was put on the Xzibt Music Video?


----------



## San Jo 64 SS

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 25 2007, 07:24 AM~7080466
> *I knew I had seen that Fleetwood before. Did you own it when it was put on the Xzibt Music Video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that vidoes hard!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 02:13 PM~6674460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 03:42 PM~6675075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Dec 1 2006, 04:40 PM~6675393
> *you got your hands on a sweet ride heres the couples pics i got of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope to  see it at scrape next year with all the new updates
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59+Dec 12 2006, 07:48 PM~6749565-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2006, 07:49 PM~6749583
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2006, 11:02 AM~6753876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2006, 11:03 AM~6753883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Dec 13 2006, 11:10 AM~6753901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Dec 21 2006, 03:41 PM~6798685-->
> 
> 
> 
> I JUST GOT IN A SET OF CHROME PILLAR TRIMS AND SUM SWITCH EXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2006, 11:27 AM~6826974
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 26 2006, 11:36 AM~6827033
> *
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 26 2006, 01:14 PM~6827756-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2006, 02:00 PM~6828183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2006, 03:24 PM~6828854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2006, 09:20 PM~6831512
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2006, 09:21 PM~6831519
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2006, 10:31 AM~6835005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2006, 04:57 PM~6837430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Dec 27 2006, 05:48 PM~6837896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 27 2006, 11:33 PM~6840234-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 1 2007, 01:14 AM~6873643
> *MAYHEM'S new wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jan 5 2007, 02:47 PM~6911443-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Jan 10 2007, 01:52 PM~6952208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jan 12 2007, 05:09 PM~6971559-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2007, 05:20 PM~6971643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2007, 05:54 PM~6971912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Jan 12 2007, 08:41 PM~6973362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese+Jan 14 2007, 01:22 AM~6981990-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 06:29 PM~7004899
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-19PANCHO59_@Jan 16 2007, 06:30 PM~7004903
> *
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Dec 1 2006, 02:13 PM~6674460-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 03:42 PM~6675075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2006, 05:24 PM~6692821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 11 2007, 03:42 PM~6961761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jan 17 2007, 02:35 PM~7012453-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 02:38 PM~7012480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 02:39 PM~7012484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 02:47 PM~7012573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Jan 17 2007, 09:32 PM~7016595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jan 17 2007, 02:35 PM~7012453-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 02:38 PM~7012480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 02:39 PM~7012484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 02:47 PM~7012573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Jan 17 2007, 09:32 PM~7016595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## JSpot69

SOUUUU-WEET!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## brett

:0 wow ,this car just gets better+and


----------



## brett

...better :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 25 2007, 02:20 PM~7083617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


concentrate......concentrate........


----------



## MAYHEM

IM TRYING BUT MY BRAIN HURTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## vengence

that with the pic i got makes it well known and famous...


----------



## MAYHEM

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 22 2007, 12:45 AM~7051354
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeaeU4CtiRU
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Update this topic


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 26 2007, 03:26 PM~7094670
> *Update this topic
> *


UPDATE YOURE LOOK AND LOOSE 3 TONS FLABBY MOOK AND HERE A DONKEY PUNCH 4 U FOR GOOD MESURE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 26 2007, 02:31 PM~7094718
> *UPDATE YOURE LOOK AND LOOSE 3 TONS FLABBY MOOK AND HERE A DONKEY PUNCH 4 U FOR GOOD MESURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 26 2007, 03:38 PM~7094787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UM U LIKE TO GET IT LIKE THAT :uh:


----------



## vengence

lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 26 2007, 02:46 PM~7094855
> *UM U LIKE TO GET IT LIKE THAT :uh:
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 26 2007, 02:03 PM~7095001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## vengence

i said the same and had my room mate lookin at me like im nuts..


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 26 2007, 04:11 PM~7095069
> *i said the same and had my room mate lookin at me like im nuts..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

:roflmao:


----------



## WhiteChocolate

BETTER FLEETWOOD VIDEO ON YOUTUBE !!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 26 2007, 04:28 PM~7095211
> *BETTER FLEETWOOD VIDEO ON YOUTUBE !!
> *


 :0 HOW THE FUCK DO YOU DO THAT ,CAN U POSTED HERE LIKE U DID THIS SMALL ONE BUT LIKE 5 TO 10 TIMES THE SIZE???


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 26 2007, 04:28 PM~7095211
> * MY FLEETWOOD VIDEO ON YOUTUBE !!
> *


 MY FLEETWOOD VIDEO ON YOUTUBE !!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

Mayhem - Car is lookin Tighter everytime i c it! Interior is sooo sweet! I got the design for the pinstrippin'.......let's do the tie downs!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 26 2007, 11:10 PM~7099281
> *Mayhem - Car is lookin Tighter everytime i c it!  Interior is sooo sweet!  I got the design for the pinstrippin'.......let's do the tie downs!
> *


what do you mean Jas? You do pinstripping as well fokker??? :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 26 2007, 11:14 PM~7099330
> *bah!
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence

im still thinkin of what i want for pinstripin on my car once its painted....


then again im still designing my paint job :biggrin:

ill be sure to run some ideas by yall to see what ya think,,


----------



## PurpleLicious

your ride gonna be really nice Mayhem cant wait to see it all done!


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 26 2007, 04:03 PM~7095001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2007, 12:12 AM~7099309
> *what do you mean Jas? You do pinstripping as well fokker??? :0  :biggrin:  :0
> *


I wish Bro, We can do the Pinstripping design on the Battery Tiedowns! To Match....do it right the first time!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## vengence

lol fuckin abel....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 27 2007, 08:23 AM~7100635
> *I wish Bro, We can do the Pinstripping design on the Battery Tiedowns!  To Match....do it right the first time!
> *


ah ok that's cool bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 27 2007, 02:43 AM~7100272
> *your ride gonna be really nice Mayhem cant wait to see it all done!
> *


x2


----------



## superdodge2196

:cheesy:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jan 28 2007, 08:41 AM~7107485
> *:cheesy:
> *


sup man hows the 64?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

it do wut it do... :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc+Jan 27 2007, 12:10 AM~7099281-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mayhem - Car is lookin Tighter everytime i c it!  Interior is sooo sweet!  I got the design for the pinstrippin'.......let's do the tie downs!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 10:54 AM~7100849
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 11:06 AM~7100904
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 11:09 AM~7100920
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Jan 27 2007, 12:27 PM~7101268
> *:0
> *


 I VE NEVER SEEN A BIGGER WHORE IN MY LIFE :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 29 2007, 07:08 AM~7115808
> *
> I VE NEVER SEEN A BIGGER WHORE IN MY LIFE :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

:twak: Abel you ****!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 29 2007, 07:51 AM~7115914
> *:0
> *


he shoulda seen how bad we was at it this weekend..... :biggrin: 

me dave and locs was on the top 3 with abel shortly behind...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 29 2007, 11:56 AM~7116571
> *he shoulda seen how bad we was at it this weekend..... :biggrin:
> 
> me dave and locs was on the top 3 with abel shortly behind...
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence

lol i told ya i would pass you mayhem....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 29 2007, 11:57 AM~7116582
> *lol i told ya i would pass you mayhem....
> *


BAH!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wah


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 29 2007, 01:05 PM~7117113
> *wah
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 26 2007, 05:11 PM~7095602
> *
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: NICE!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 29 2007, 12:52 PM~7117552
> *:uh:
> *


rah


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## MAYHEM

FUCKIN WHORE BAGS ALWAYS INVADING MY TOPICS AHAHAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 29 2007, 09:57 AM~7116582
> *lol i told ya i would pass you mayhem....
> *


on your 10 speed :uh: bahah


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 29 2007, 04:55 PM~7119179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GO FUCK YOURSELF YOU FUCKIN VW RESTORING ASS CLOWN AND GET TO WORK BEFORE YOUR PIMP SHOWS YOU HIS PIMP HAND CUZ U AINT GIVIN HIM ENUFF$$$$ AT THE END OF EVERY NITE U LOOSE ASS BASTARD!!


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 29 2007, 03:29 PM~7119576
> *GO FUCK YOURSELF YOU FUCKIN VW RESTORING ASS CLOWN AND GET TO WORK BEFORE YOUR PIMP SHOWS YOU HIS PIMP HAND CUZ U AINT GIVIN HIM ENUFF$$$$ AT THE END OF EVERY NITE U LOOSE ASS BASTARD!!
> *










BAWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 29 2007, 04:29 PM~7119576
> *GO FUCK YOURSELF YOU FUCKIN VW RESTORING ASS CLOWN AND GET TO WORK BEFORE YOUR PIMP SHOWS YOU HIS PIMP HAND CUZ U AINT GIVIN HIM ENUFF$$$$ AT THE END OF EVERY NITE U LOOSE ASS BASTARD!!
> *


Mas Pics or I'm locking the topic


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 29 2007, 05:36 PM~7119668
> *Mas Pics or I'm locking the topic
> *


you bastard!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 29 2007, 04:29 PM~7119576
> *GO FUCK YOURSELF YOU FUCKIN VW RESTORING ASS CLOWN AND GET TO WORK BEFORE YOUR PIMP SHOWS YOU HIS PIMP HAND CUZ U AINT GIVIN HIM ENUFF$$$$ AT THE END OF EVERY NITE U LOOSE ASS BASTARD!!
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence

lol lol lol


----------



## MAYHEM

fahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhk


----------



## D-Cheeze

WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE NEW PICS .....OF ANYTHING?


----------



## WhiteChocolate

Here you go Mr. Mayhem. . . . .


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 30 2007, 08:16 AM~7126269
> *Here you go Mr. Mayhem. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanx alot bro ,


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 30 2007, 12:55 AM~7124594
> *WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE NEW PICS .....OF ANYTHING?
> *



i should be getting a few things this week so hold on to youre leopard g-string and make sure they dont bunch up and u will see pics a.s.a.p.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2007, 09:15 AM~7126871
> *i should be getting a few things this week so hold on to youre leopard g-string and make sure they dont bunch up and u will see pics a.s.a.p.[/size]
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 29 2007, 11:55 PM~7124594
> *WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE NEW PICS .....OF ANYTHING?
> *


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 66LOU

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 29 2007, 02:29 PM~7119576
> *GO FUCK YOURSELF YOU FUCKIN VW RESTORING ASS CLOWN AND GET TO WORK BEFORE YOUR PIMP SHOWS YOU HIS PIMP HAND CUZ U AINT GIVIN HIM ENUFF$$$$ AT THE END OF EVERY NITE U LOOSE ASS BASTARD!!
> *


GAY


----------



## Infamous James

I WILL POST A PIC OF MY RAT BELLY :0


----------



## MAYHEM

OK


----------



## vengence

what all you get chromed bela,

the whole underside of the car?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 30 2007, 09:44 AM~7127483
> *what all you get chromed bela,
> 
> the whole underside of the car?
> *




nah he chrome nothing man!!! :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 30 2007, 09:46 AM~7127496
> *nah he chrome nothing man!!! :uh:
> *


damn that blows....


oh well


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 30 2007, 11:46 AM~7127496
> *nah he chrome nothing man!!! :uh:
> *


X2 NUTTIN YET


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 30 2007, 09:47 AM~7127506
> *damn that blows....
> oh well
> *


----------



## vengence

what you up to abel....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 30 2007, 11:48 AM~7127520
> *
> *


X2


----------



## Infamous James

I JUST TOOK A DUMP....


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 30 2007, 09:51 AM~7127543
> *I JUST TOOK A DUMP....
> *



you shut up all what you have chrome is your avi :uh:


----------



## vengence

lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 30 2007, 09:50 AM~7127533
> *what you up to abel....
> *



maybe my second fully chrome undies!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 30 2007, 09:54 AM~7127561
> *maybe my second fully chrome undies!
> *


this is gonna be my first,,,


my first low was a cutlass but i painted the undies instead on it,,,




blue is gettin shitloads of chrome for her....


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 29 2007, 10:55 PM~7124594
> *WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE NEW PICS .....OF ANYTHING?
> *


YEA WHAT HE SAID :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 30 2007, 09:56 AM~7127575
> *this is gonna be my first,,,
> my first low was a cutlass but i painted the undies instead on it,,,
> blue is gettin shitloads of chrome for her....
> *



nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## vengence

thank you....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 30 2007, 11:54 AM~7127561
> *maybe my second fully chrome undies!
> *


HOLLY FUCK YOU ARE A TRUE FUCKIN RICH BALLER!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mayhem's knees


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 30 2007, 12:31 PM~7127829
> *Mayhem's knees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WHY U GOTTA LIE TO TRY AND KICK IT ,THATS YOURE KNEES WHEN U WHENT TO THE LONG SHORMANS CONVENTION AND POLE SMOKED THEM ALL BEFORE THEY LEFT THE PORT!!!*


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 30 2007, 09:53 AM~7127556
> *you shut up all what you have chrome is your avi :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 the only thing chrome in your posession is the 2 foot long dildo you gape your french ass with :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 30 2007, 12:38 PM~7127878
> *:0  :0 the only thing chrome in your posession is the 2 foot long dildo you gape your french ass with :uh:
> *


HAHAH HES GOT 93 DIFRENT CHROME DILDOS SUM HAVE SPIKES 4 FEET LONG FOR HIS LOOSE ASS PIPE!!!HHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2007, 10:40 AM~7127892
> *HAHAH HES GOT 93 DIFRENT CHROME DILDOS SUM HAVE SPIKES 4 FEET LONG FOR HIS LOOSE ASS PIPE!!!HHAHAHAHHA
> *


ahbhhahbh figures that rich french anal toy hider


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 30 2007, 11:38 AM~7127878
> *:0  :0 the only thing chrome in your posession is the 2 foot long dildo you gape your french ass with :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 30 2007, 01:01 PM~7128099
> *ahbhhahbh figures that rich frech anal toy hider
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

TTB


----------



## MAYHEM

CIAB,DIAB


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

Sup bro any updates on the car?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 30 2007, 04:14 PM~7130453
> *Sup bro any updates on the car?
> *


None, he's about as lazy as they come


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 30 2007, 05:22 PM~7130528
> *None, he's about as lazy as they come
> *


YOURE A REAL DIRTY S.O.B. YOU FOKKER ,MY CARS AT A FREINDS HOUSE AND I STILL DONT HAVE THE FULL INTERIOR DONE UP SO SLOW YA ROLL NIKKAS!!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 30 2007, 10:31 AM~7127829
> *Mayhem's knees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2007, 04:29 PM~7130591
> *YOURE A REAL DIRTY S.O.B. YOU FOKKER ,MY CARS AT A FREINDS HOUSE AND I STILL DONT HAVE THE FULL INTERIOR DONE UP SO SLOW YA ROLL NIKKAS!!
> *


They salt your roads out there?


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

wah!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

jah!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

dah!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

bwahahahahahahahahaha :0


----------



## vengence

yo mayhem what happened to ya knees homie...


damn that looks kinda sick.....and thats hella cool...

i just know its gotta be painful...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 30 2007, 11:02 PM~7135146
> *yo mayhem what happened to ya knees homie...
> damn that looks kinda sick.....and thats hella cool...
> 
> i just know its gotta be painful...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: what a fucking slut whore you are :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 31 2007, 08:17 AM~7136798
> *:uh:  :uh: what a fucking slut whore you are :uh:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



vas chier criss de fif


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 31 2007, 10:18 AM~7136812
> *vas chier criss de fif
> *


tes tune charue


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2007, 08:19 AM~7136819
> *tes tune charue
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## MAYHEM

ABELS THE SLUTTIES WHORE I KNOW


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2007, 08:32 AM~7136892
> *ABELS THE SLUTTIES WHORE I KNOW
> *



jahahaharararafafafalalalalalala :cheesy:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 31 2007, 08:18 AM~7136812
> *vas chier criss de fif
> *


hahahahah you said feef :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 31 2007, 10:42 AM~7136949
> *hahahahah you said feef :thumbsdown:
> *


HAHA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 31 2007, 08:18 AM~7136812
> *vas chier criss de fif
> *


hahah you like Cher and Criss-Cross ahahaha boo :angry:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 31 2007, 08:46 AM~7136974
> *hahah you like Cher and Criss-Cross ahahaha boo :angry:
> *


 :uh: 

retard


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 31 2007, 08:49 AM~7136994
> *:uh:
> 
> retard
> *


 :uh: frenchie


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 31 2007, 08:50 AM~7137003
> *:uh: frenchie
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 31 2007, 08:52 AM~7137016
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 PISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 31 2007, 07:56 AM~7137042
> *:0 PISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


IS MAYHEM INTO THAT NOW TOO :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 31 2007, 11:11 AM~7137161
> *IS MAYHEM INTO THAT NOW TOO  :uh:
> *


NO ABEL IS :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 31 2007, 09:11 AM~7137161
> *IS MAYHEM INTO THAT NOW TOO  :uh:
> *


ya he pees all over the butts of his enemies :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2007, 09:32 AM~7136892
> *ABELS THE SLUTTIES WHORE I KNOW
> *


You meant sluttiest ya damn dumb ebonic blond mook goof...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2007, 11:35 AM~7137397
> *You meant sluttiest ya damn dumb ebonic blond mook goof...
> *


NO MORON JUST THE WAY I TYPED IT YA RED HEADED FAT FUCK


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

ooooooooooh!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by vengence+Jan 31 2007, 12:02 AM~7135146-->
> 
> 
> 
> yo mayhem what happened to ya knees homie...
> damn that looks kinda sick.....and thats hella cool...
> 
> i just know its gotta be painful...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit, must be doing overtime on them or something.....OUCH
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Jan 31 2007, 07:21 AM~7136385
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 31 2007, 12:58 PM~7138091
> *No shit, must be doing overtime on them or something.....OUCH
> :dunno: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :tears: :guns:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2007, 11:35 AM~7137917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro, that pleather is off of the chiizzzaiinnnn.....interior gonna be rockin


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 31 2007, 04:02 PM~7139775
> *Damn bro, that pleather is off of the chiizzzaiinnnn.....interior gonna be rockin
> *


YA AND WHEN ITS ALL PUT IN THE CADDY IM GONNA ROCK OUT WITH MY COCK OUT AND STROLL OUT WITH MY POLL OUT!! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

gross


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 31 2007, 04:42 PM~7140140
> *gross
> *


AHHH COMMON I SEE U LOOKIN AT MY JUNK WITH THEM GOOGLY EYES OF YOURSE!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2007, 10:34 AM~7137911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: 

hellllllllllllllllllll no!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 31 2007, 05:22 PM~7140475
> *:uh:
> 
> hellllllllllllllllllll no!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2007, 10:34 AM~7137911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




did you just go over the mirrors with the material


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Jan 31 2007, 05:25 PM~7140506
> *did you just go over the mirrors with the material
> *


YES HAHA BUT IM GONNA REDO IT


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2007, 03:27 PM~7140512
> *YES HAHA BUT IM GONNA REDO IT
> *


  because right now its realy ugly!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 31 2007, 05:29 PM~7140542
> *  because right now its realy ugly!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


LIKE YOURE FACE BABOON BOY!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2007, 03:32 PM~7140563
> *LIKE YOURE FACE BABOON BOY!!
> *



go chrome your undies fokker! :uh: me its done!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 31 2007, 05:41 PM~7140638
> *go chrome your undies fokker! :uh:  me its done!!!! :cheesy:
> *


SORRY WE CANT ALL BE RICH LIKE YOU FOKKER!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2007, 03:42 PM~7140654
> *SORRY WE CANT ALL BE RICH LIKE YOU FOKKER!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 31 2007, 04:42 PM~7140140
> * IM gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES U ARE :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2007, 03:47 PM~7140693
> *YES U ARE :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2007, 03:08 PM~7139830
> *YA AND WHEN ITS ALL PUT IN THE CADDY IM GONNA ROCK OUT WITH MY COCK OUT AND STROLL OUT WITH MY POLL OUT!! :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :barf:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2007, 03:44 PM~7140152
> *AHHH COMMON I SEE U LOOKIN AT MY JUNK WITH THEM GOOGLY EYES OF YOURSE!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 31 2007, 04:29 PM~7140542
> *  because right now its realy ugly!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 31 2007, 04:41 PM~7140638
> *go chrome your undies fokker! :uh:  me its done!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2007, 04:16 PM~7140878
> *:ugh:  :barf:
> *



x2 :uh:


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## abel

jah!


----------



## abel

nah!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 31 2007, 04:29 PM~7140542
> *  because right now its realy ugly!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Where's the Sofa King


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 31 2007, 06:52 PM~7142507
> *Where's the Sofa King
> *



WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA IN THE GARAGE!


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2007, 04:42 PM~7140654
> *SORRY WE CANT ALL BE RICH LIKE YOU FOKKER!!!
> *


YOU ARE RICH YOU FUCK-TARD... I SEE YOU ON YOUR KNEES ON THE CORNER OF THE STREETS, PEOPLE LINED UP TO GET SUCKED-OFF BY YOU, YOU BRUTUS ****


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Jan 31 2007, 07:56 PM~7142567
> *YOU ARE RICH YOU FUCK-TARD... I SEE YOU ON YOUR KNEES ON THE CORNER OF THE STREETS, PEOPLE LINED UP TO GET SUCKED-OFF BY YOU, YOU BRUTUS ****
> *


shhahdhhahahah :roflmao: :roflmao:

His knees have the scars to prove it


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Jan 31 2007, 06:56 PM~7142567
> *YOU ARE RICH YOU FUCK-TARD... I SEE YOU ON YOUR KNEES ON THE CORNER OF THE STREETS, PEOPLE LINED UP TO GET SUCKED-OFF BY YOU, YOU BRUTUS ****
> *



DAMN MAN YOU DONT UNDERSTAND??????????? :uh: HE DO IT FOR NOTHING!!!!!!!


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 31 2007, 07:57 PM~7142575
> *shhahdhhahahah :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> His knees have the scars to prove it
> *


AND HIS LIPS HAVE THE STRETCH MARKS TO PROVE IT TOO!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 31 2007, 06:57 PM~7142575
> *shhahdhhahahah :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> His knees have the scars to prove it
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

RAGAGALAHAHALHALHA


----------



## vengence

lol


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Eklips

WHAT UP FUCK-PANTS?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Eklips+Jan 31 2007, 08:56 PM~7142567-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE RICH YOU FUCK-TARD... I SEE YOU ON YOUR KNEES ON THE CORNER OF THE STREETS, PEOPLE LINED UP TO GET SUCKED-OFF BY YOU, YOU BRUTUS ****
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha and u make money by lickin daves ass hole clean your tongues his toilet paper!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 31 2007, 08:57 PM~7142575
> *shhahdhhahahah :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> His knees have the scars to prove it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets no talk about scared up knees timmay u got them so scared up from when u were in jail takin it in the poop chute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2007, 08:58 PM~7142578
> *DAMN MAN YOU DONT UNDERSTAND??????????? :uh:  HE DO IT FOR NOTHING!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha funny baboon boy you work at the zoo blowin baboons to get them exsited jew harp
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eklips_@Jan 31 2007, 08:58 PM~7142584
> *AND HIS LIPS HAVE THE STRETCH MARKS TO PROVE IT TOO!
> *


and you have streach marks on youre ass lips and youreputy lips


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Eklips+Jan 31 2007, 07:58 PM~7142584-->
> 
> 
> 
> AND HIS LIPS HAVE THE STRETCH MARKS TO PROVE IT TOO!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Jan 31 2007, 07:59 PM~7142589
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> RAGAGALAHAHALHALHA
> *


The clowing don't stop and it won't stop

ahahadkfands;lkahhahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

IT BETTER NOT STOP HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Go Vote.......it's the right thing to do

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=315833


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 1 2007, 11:11 AM~7146934
> *Go Vote.......it's the right thing to do
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=315833
> *


BAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

bhaha artrhoscopic knee surgerowned.blueSeats.org


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 1 2007, 11:27 AM~7147044
> *bhaha artrhoscopic knee surgerowned.blueSeats.org
> *


NORIDEOWNED.CUMINABAG


----------



## MAYHEM

JUST GOT MY BATTERIE TIE DOWNS,NEXT STEP OFF TO THE CHROMERS


----------



## MAYHEM

JUST GOT IN MY NEW CADDY STEERING WHEEL!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Feb 1 2007, 09:53 AM~7147210-->
> 
> 
> 
> NORIDEOWNED.CUMINABAG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2007, 10:21 AM~7147374
> *JUST GOT MY BATTERIE TIE DOWNS,NEXT STEP OFF TO THE CHROMERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 10:23 AM~7147387
> *JUST GOT IN MY NEW CADDY STEERING WHEEL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: NOW THATS SASSY!!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 09:34 AM~7147488
> *
> *


damn i want one of them steering wheels, i'd hang that shit from neck, lol


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 1 2007, 12:38 PM~7147521
> *damn i want one of them steering wheels, i'd hang that shit from neck, lol
> *


BRO THAT SHIT WEIGHT LIKE 40 LBS U WOULD END UP BEING A HUNCH BACK IN 24 HRS FOKKER HAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Feb 1 2007, 12:21 PM~7147374-->
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GOT MY BATTERIE TIE DOWNS,NEXT STEP OFF TO THE CHROMERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 12:23 PM~7147387
> *JUST GOT IN MY NEW CADDY STEERING WHEEL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 11:34 AM~7147488
> *
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

cant say i like the wheel ....but those hold downs are nice


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 11:39 AM~7147527
> *BRO THAT SHIT WEIGHT LIKE 40 LBS U WOULD END UP BEING A HUNCH BACK IN 24 HRS FOKKER HAHAHA
> *


I swang one from the cawck right now hoe......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese+Feb 1 2007, 12:44 PM~7147559-->
> 
> 
> 
> cant say i like the wheel ....but those hold downs are nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: FOKKER
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Feb 1 2007, 12:44 PM~7147563
> *I swang one from the cawck right now hoe......
> *


U HAVE CLIT BEEESH


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 1 2007, 10:44 AM~7147559
> *cant say i like the wheel ....but those hold downs are nice
> *


TOO BUSY FOR YOU D?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 1 2007, 12:50 PM~7147599
> *TOO BUSY FOR YOU D?
> *


NO ITS TO MUCH BLING AND SHINE IF HE SEES HIS REFLECTION HE PUKES HAHAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

52K and you're gay


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 1 2007, 01:03 PM~7147684
> *52K and you're gay
> *


42 K AND YOU TAKE IT IN YOURE SHITTER ASS MOUFF


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 10:56 AM~7147635
> *NO ITS TO MUCH BLING AND SHINE IF HE SEES HIS REFLECTION HE PUKES HAHAHAHA
> *


bahahbha damn like that?? well drive with a sleeping mask on then!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 09:47 AM~7147579
> *:angry: FOKKER
> U HAVE  CLIT BEEESH
> *


i call it as i see it .......to gaudy for me


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 1 2007, 09:50 AM~7147599
> *TOO BUSY FOR YOU D?
> *


busy is an understatement :uh: .......but hey if bela likes it ....fuck it ... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: he can flex his muscles and see him self better when busting a three wheel?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 1 2007, 01:13 PM~7147752
> *:uh: he can flex his muscles and see him self better when busting a three wheel?
> *


X 2 THATS WHY I GOT IT!!I SHOULDA JUST CUT A MIRRO INTO A STEERING WHEEL ...MAYBE I WILL?? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 1 2007, 10:13 AM~7147752
> *:uh: he can flex his muscles and see him self better when busting a three wheel?
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 1 2007, 01:17 PM~7147789
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 11:17 AM~7147785
> *X 2 THATS WHY I GOT IT!!I SHOULDA JUST CUT A MIRRO INTO A STEERING WHEEL ...MAYBE I WILL?? :biggrin:
> *


just polish to mirror shine....you might go blind tho that bish is blinggggggggg :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 1 2007, 02:10 PM~7148176
> *just polish to mirror shine....you might go blind tho that bish is blinggggggggg :0
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEEB_@Feb 1 2007, 12:11 PM~7148181
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous sancho_@Feb 1 2007, 02:23 PM~7148282
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## Lavish

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 11:21 AM~7147374
> *JUST GOT MY BATTERIE TIE DOWNS,NEXT STEP OFF TO THE CHROMERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm glad the hold downs made it :biggrin: They are gonna look nice chrome :0 
Your caddy is looking great


----------



## abel

nah!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@Feb 1 2007, 02:39 PM~7148407
> *I'm glad the hold downs made it :biggrin: They are gonna look nice chrome :0
> Your caddy is looking great
> *


thanx alot bro there sweet !!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYTAG_@Feb 1 2007, 12:46 PM~7148466
> *thanx alot bro there sweet !!
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous PISSFACE_@Feb 1 2007, 02:53 PM~7148533
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM THE BROWN-EYE_@Feb 1 2007, 12:54 PM~7148548
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Insertin James ass_@Feb 1 2007, 02:55 PM~7148560
> *:uh:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEMOPHELIAC THE AIDS PATIENT _@Feb 1 2007, 12:59 PM~7148585
> *:uh:  :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous Anal warts_@Feb 1 2007, 03:08 PM~7148663
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM THE SQUIRRELL BURGLER_@Feb 1 2007, 01:10 PM~7148677
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 10:34 AM~7147488
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


i want that steerin wheel!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous Turd burglar James_@Feb 1 2007, 03:12 PM~7148694
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM THE JAP_@Feb 1 2007, 01:15 PM~7148710
> *:uh:  :0
> *


 :


----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by vengence the three-toed vietnamese hooker_@Feb 1 2007, 01:17 PM~7148724
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Infamous James the bloody cumstain_@Feb 1 2007, 01:18 PM~7148739
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: i can play that game too homie....


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by vengence the arab_@Feb 1 2007, 01:20 PM~7148758
> *:biggrin: i can play with my chode like a baseball mitt too homie....
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Infamous afterbirth of a lesbian clusterfuck_@Feb 1 2007, 01:22 PM~7148771
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: wow i didnt know you have those issues homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence the pig squeeler_@Feb 1 2007, 03:17 PM~7148724
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYFLEM THE 1 TOED 6 NIPPLE HOOKER_@Feb 1 2007, 01:27 PM~7148817
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence the vengfull anal eater_@Feb 1 2007, 03:28 PM~7148829
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by vengence the hedgehog ass pimple_@Feb 1 2007, 01:28 PM~7148829
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence the gay porn fluffer_@Feb 1 2007, 03:28 PM~7148829
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM SCHWARZENEGGER_@Feb 1 2007, 01:31 PM~7148857
> *:uh: :barf:
> *


 hno:


----------



## vengence

lol yo cam i see you in here too homie....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 01:46 PM~7148466
> *thanx alot bro there sweet !!
> *


ahhh.........ain't that cute :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 1 2007, 03:40 PM~7148934
> *ahhh.........ain't that cute :uh:
> *


yes and !!!!theres nothing wrong with me being all cute fokker u didnt mind that last nite when u rode me like u were in a rodeo!! :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 02:42 PM~7148947
> *yes and !!!!theres nothing wrong with me being all cute fokker u didnt mind that last nite when u rode me like u were in a rodeo!! :uh:
> *


Ummmmm no


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 01:42 PM~7148947
> *yes and !!!!theres nothing wrong with me being all cute fokker u didnt mind that last nite when u rode me like u were in a rodeo!! :uh:
> *


 :uh: BWARRRRRRFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you rat fink thats :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous rat fink chode muncher James_@Feb 1 2007, 03:46 PM~7148986
> *:uh: BWARRRRRRFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you rat fink thats  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM the two toned testicle tickler of men over the age of 50_@Feb 1 2007, 01:48 PM~7149000
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous geriatric dick licker James with his loose streached out poon_@Feb 1 2007, 03:52 PM~7149031
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM THE FLATULENT GOAT HEADED CROSS BRED POST OP TRANNY_@Feb 1 2007, 01:54 PM~7149053
> *x2
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous tonsil dick tickler James_@Feb 1 2007, 03:58 PM~7149087
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Here's a stencil for the mural of your hood


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64 dicks sucked today so far_@Feb 1 2007, 03:59 PM~7149097
> *Here's a stencil for the tattoo i want on my ass hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 02:02 PM~7149118
> *:uh:
> *


bahahha ass tat


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 03:02 PM~7149118
> *Oh fuck yes, that will look cool next to the slapping balls on my taint
> *


Whoa.....too much info there bro


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64 takes cocks in the ass_@Feb 1 2007, 04:18 PM~7149242
> *Whoa.....too much info there bro,i just wanted to know if you can fuck my ass
> *


I SAID 983 TIMES NO U FUCK BAG :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Feb 1 2007, 12:21 PM~7147374-->
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GOT MY BATTERIE TIE DOWNS,NEXT STEP OFF TO THE CHROMERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2007, 12:23 PM~7147387
> *JUST GOT IN MY NEW CADDY STEERING WHEEL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 12:34 PM~7147488
> *
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

What's the deal with the rainbow flag in the reflection of the steering wheel?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAXFEM THE CHEAP HOOKER FOUND IN CLINTONS CLOSET_@Feb 1 2007, 02:24 PM~7149294
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

DAMN HOMIE I DIDNT KNOW YOU WERE SO BROKE YOU HAD TO GO TO THE WHITE HOUSE TO GET PAID.....


WHAT A NICKEL PER JOB.....


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1

thats a very nice wheel homie!!!!!! if you dot mind asking where you get at?


----------



## Infamous James

HAHAH THIS TOPIC GOT JACKED BY A BUNCH OF A-RAB MILITANT DUMB SHITS


----------



## locotoys

nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1

any pics of the car?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Feb 1 2007, 04:43 PM~7149434
> *any pics of the car?
> *


CHECK FROM PAGE 4 OR SO


----------



## vengence

AINT NO PICS OF THE CAR,



HIS OL LADY MADE HIM SELL IT,ONLY HE WAS ALLOWED TO KEEP THE SEATS SO HE HAD SOMETHIN TO SIT ON IN HIS CAGE...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 1 2007, 04:50 PM~7149474
> *AINT NO PICS OF THE CAR,
> HIS OL LADY MADE HIM SELL IT,ONLY HE WAS ALLOWED TO KEEP THE SEATS SO HE HAD SOMETHIN TO SIT ON IN HIS CAGE...
> *


ISNT THAT WHAT YOURE BOYFREIND DID TO YOU AND MADE U BUY A CARAVAN U YUPPY DICK LICKA!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 02:53 PM~7149492
> *YUP I GOT PUSSY WHIPPED AND SHE MADE ME SELL IT,THEN PUT ME IN A CAGE..
> 
> BUT I STILL LIKE IT WHEN GUYS FUCK ME IN THE ASS
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence THE CUM CHUGGER MEAT HOOK MUNCHER_@Feb 1 2007, 04:58 PM~7149525
> *I LOVE GUYS AND HAIRYER THE BETTER THATS WHY I GO TO THE ZOO AND LET THE GORRILLAS AND BABOONS RAPE MY WET ASS HOLE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 03:01 PM~7149547
> *:uh:I NEED TO STOP HIDING THE CADDY IN MY ASS AND WORK ON IT...
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 1 2007, 05:05 PM~7149575
> *LOOK AT MY NEW DILDO I JUST GOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAHAHAHA....***


----------



## vengence

someone shit im my mouth again please!!!!!

its soooo yummy..


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 1 2007, 05:10 PM~7149620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone shit im my mouth again please!!!!!
> 
> its soooo yummy..
> *


YES AND!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by vengence all up in your dogs anus_@Feb 1 2007, 03:10 PM~7149620
> *
> 
> someone shit im my mouth again please!!!!!
> 
> its soooo yummy..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## vengence

YOU MUST BE ENJOYIN IT,YA SMILIN LIKE YA WANT MORE YA TURD MUNCHER....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 1 2007, 05:14 PM~7149657
> *YOU MUST BE ENJOYIN IT,YA SMILIN LIKE YA WANT MORE YA TURD MUNCHER....
> *


YES AND HERES A MULTI MILLOIN DOLLAR ENDORSMENT I DO


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 1 2007, 03:14 PM~7149657
> *YOU MUST BE ENJOYIN IT,YA SMILIN LIKE YA WANT MORE YA TURD MUNCHER...GOD KNOWS SOON AS I PULL MY PIN DICK OUT MY CATS ASS IMA GIVE YOU A CALL NIKKA!!.
> *


 :uh: Dont be calling nobody ya byotch!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 03:16 PM~7149679
> *YES AND HERES A MULTI MILLOIN DOLLAR ENDORSMENT I DO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I STILL CANT STOP LAUGHIN AT THAT ONE...


LATER HOMIE IM OFF TO WORK...


SO TRUCE...


----------



## MAYHEM

I NEVER KNEW VENGENCE WAS A CHICK WICH CHICK ARE YOU???YOU LOOK LIKE A ****


----------



## vengence

I AINT BOUT TO EXPLAIN IT,,,


ILL JUST SAY THIS,,,I WAS BORN WITH A GENETIC DISORDER...

AND IM A GUY.....


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 1 2007, 03:19 PM~7149747
> *I AINT BOUT TO EXPLAIN IT,,,
> ILL JUST SAY THIS,,,I WAS BORN WITH A GENETIC DISORDER...
> 
> AND IM A GUY.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :uh: alright fool get out of here with that shit


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 11:21 AM~7147374
> *JUST GOT MY BATTERIE TIE DOWNS,NEXT STEP OFF TO THE CHROMERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good fokker...Now Imma pick those up and bring them to the plater... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 11:23 AM~7147387
> *JUST GOT IN MY NEW CADDY STEERING WHEEL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You fucking rich bastard... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2007, 03:23 PM~7149787
> *You fucking rich bastard... :0  :biggrin:
> *


ya that fokker just bought a 140 foot yacht to pull his caddi with


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence+Feb 1 2007, 05:19 PM~7149747-->
> 
> 
> 
> I AINT BOUT TO EXPLAIN IT,,,
> ILL JUST SAY THIS,,,I WAS BORN WITH A GENETIC DISORDER...
> 
> AND IM A GUY.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRANNY OWNED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2007, 05:22 PM~7149777
> *looking good fokker...Now Imma pick those up and bring them to the plater... :0  :biggrin:
> *


U BRINGIN MINE 2 4 SURE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 1 2007, 05:26 PM~7149808
> *ya that fokker just bought a 140 foot yacht to pull his caddi with
> *


LIER U JUST BOUGHT IT 4 ME AND TELL EM THE CIGARETTE BOAT YA GOT ME 2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 04:27 PM~7149814
> *TRANNY OWNED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U BRINGIN MINE 2 4 SURE
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 03:29 PM~7149837
> *LIER U JUST BOUGHT IT 4 ME AND TELL EM THE CIGARETTE BOAT YA GOT ME 2
> *


the only thing i can afford is a half pack of used cigarette butts :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 1 2007, 05:34 PM~7149874
> *the only thing i can afford is a half pack of used cigarette butts :uh:
> *


YA U CAN BUY OUT PHILIP MORIS FOKKER


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 1 2007, 04:22 PM~7149776
> *:0  :0  :0  :uh: alright fool get out of here with that shit
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 03:36 PM~7149884
> *YA U CAN BUY OUT PHILIP MORIS FOKKER
> *


i might be able to buy some food for Morris the cat but thats pushing it :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 1 2007, 05:39 PM~7149904
> *i might be able to buy some food for Morris the cat but thats pushing it :uh:
> *


YA BY THE PLANET FULL


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 03:43 PM~7149935
> *YA BY THE PLANET FULL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Feb 1 2007, 12:21 PM~7147374-->
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GOT MY BATTERIE TIE DOWNS,NEXT STEP OFF TO THE CHROMERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2007, 12:23 PM~7147387
> *JUST GOT IN MY NEW CADDY STEERING WHEEL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 12:34 PM~7147488
> *
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 05:05 PM~7150127
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence

i still like that steerin wheel....


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 1 2007, 10:28 PM~7153553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 09:39 AM~7147527
> *BRO THAT SHIT WEIGHT LIKE 40 LBS U WOULD END UP BEING A HUNCH BACK IN 24 HRS FOKKER HAHAHA
> *


not if i hate all that whey protein u got there :biggrin: I'd be muscleman!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 1 2007, 09:28 PM~7153553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bahhahahahahhaah yesssssssssss


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 1 2007, 11:35 PM~7153648
> *not if i hate all that whey protein u got there :biggrin:  I'd be muscleman!!!!!!!!!
> *


TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

TTB


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 1 2007, 10:35 PM~7153648
> *not if i hate all that whey protein u got there :biggrin:  I'd be muscleman!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## alex_low

very very nice steering wheels boys I hope to see it next summers


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2007, 05:23 PM~7149787
> *You fucking rich bastard... :0  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 12:23 PM~7147387
> *JUST GOT IN MY NEW CADDY STEERING WHEEL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you also get the adapter from lazer works or did you get it on your own?

Also have you seen the grant product that lets you remove the steering wheel as a security measure? And also to display it when it's not in the car.

Fun to play jokes on your friend too. Dive next to friend and remove steering wheel . . . . . lol

Grant Quick Disconect Hub


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 09:30 AM~7146686
> *haha and u make money by lickin daves ass hole clean your tongues his toilet paper!
> lets no talk about scared up knees timmay u got them so scared up from when u were in jail takin it in the poop chute!!
> and you have streach marks on youre ass lips and youreputy lips
> *


YOU WORK IN A PLACE SUROUNDED BY BUFF HALF NAKED GREEK **** WHO TAKE TURNS SHOVIN' EACH OTHERS 1" PISS RODS INTO EACH OTHERS CUM-FILLED ASSES :uh:


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 2 2007, 09:27 AM~7156053
> *TTB
> *


X2


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 11:34 AM~7156427
> *YOU WORK IN A PLACE SUROUNDED BY BUFF HALF NAKED GREEK **** WHO TAKE TURNS SHOVIN' EACH OTHERS 1" PISS RODS INTO EACH OTHERS CUM-FILLED ASSES :uh:
> *


STFU U OWNED ASS HOLE AND GET BACK TO LICKIN YOUR BOSS ABELS BALLS SO U CAN HAVE A JOB U JEW HARP NOW WIPE OFF HIS CUM STAINS FROM YOURE STREACHED OUT MOUFF!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 2 2007, 11:25 AM~7156387
> *Did you also get the adapter from lazer works or did you get it on your own?
> 
> Also have you seen the grant product that lets you remove the steering wheel as a security measure? And also to display it when it's not in the car.
> 
> Fun to play jokes on your friend too. Dive next to friend and remove steering wheel  . . . . . lol
> 
> Grant Quick Disconect Hub
> *


LAZERWORKZ HOOKED IT UP FOR ME NO EXTRA CHARGE


----------



## Infamous James

HAHA LAZOWNED


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 10:36 AM~7156444
> *STFU U OWNED ASS HOLE AND GET BACK TO LICKIN YOUR BOSS ABELS BALLS SO U CAN HAVE A JOB U JEW HARP NOW WIPE OFF HIS CUM STAINS FROM YOURE STREACHED OUT MOUFF!!
> *


YOU ROLL-PLAY WITH YOUR CO-WORKERS AND DRESS UP LIKE GREEK GODS THAT FUCK EACH OTHERS ASSES WERIN' NOTHIN' BUT A BED SHEET..... FUCKIN' GREEK BUTT FUCKIN' ***.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 11:46 AM~7156487
> *YOU ROLL-PLAY WITH YOUR CO-WORKERS AND DRESS UP LIKE GREEK GODS THAT FUCK EACH OTHERS ASSES WERIN' NOTHIN' BUT A BED SHEET..... FUCKIN' GREEK BUTT FUCKIN' ***.
> *


WOW THATS WHAT U CAME UP WITH???DAMN THATS LAME U POLE SMOKER :uh:


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 10:48 AM~7156497
> *WOW THATS WHAT U CAME UP WITH???DAMN THATS LAME U POLE SMOKER :uh:
> *


KEEP SQUEEZIN' CHEESE FROM YOUR ASS, COCK FUNGUS.

YOU UGLY CROCKED NOSE JEW HARP.... NOW I SEE WHY YOUR OWN RIGHT HAND DUMPED YOU :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 11:55 AM~7156547
> *KEEP SQUEEZIN' CHEESE FROM YOUR ASS, COCK FUNGUS.
> 
> YOU UGLY CROCKED NOSE JEW HARP.... NOW I SEE WHY YOUR OWN RIGHT HAND DUMPED YOU :uh:
> *


WOW DO U HAVE YOURE OWN MIND AND WORDS OR DO U JUST TAKEM FROM ME U FAT TUB OF SHIT WITH A NEEDLE DICK


----------



## MAYHEM

JUST GOT MY PUMP BACK PLATES


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 11:03 AM~7156613
> *WOW DO U HAVE YOURE OWN MIND AND WORDS OR DO U JUST TAKEM FROM ME U FAT TUB OF SHIT WITH A NEEDLE DICK
> *


DON'T GET MAD CUZ YOU CAN'T REPLY TO MY SHIT... NOW GO BE A GOOD LITTLE BITCH AND LICK CLEAN RICHARD SIMMONS' ASS SECREATION YOU ANAL INDULGER


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 12:14 PM~7156702
> *DON'T GET MAD CUZ YOU CAN'T REPLY TO MY SHIT... NOW GO BE A GOOD LITTLE BITCH AND LICK CLEAN RICHARD SIMMONS' ASS SECREATION YOU ANAL INDULGER
> *


BAHAHA GOIN UP AGAINST YOU IS LIKE GOIN UP AGAINST A 2 YEAR OLD SANCHO WAS WAY BETTER THAN YOU AND DAVE IS BETTER THAN YOU AND HE EVEN TELLS EVERYBODY HES BETTER THAN YOU AND WE DO AGREE YOU FUCKIN DUMMY U AINT A SHIT TALKER YOURE A DOWNSYNDROME TALKER NOW STRAP YOUR KNEES UP AND GET READY TO PLAY THE MEAT FLUTE YOU PEKER FACE DOUCHE BAG


----------



## lolow




----------



## degre576

nice lac


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 11:17 AM~7156724
> *BAHAHA GOIN UP AGAINST YOU IS LIKE GOIN UP AGAINST A 2 YEAR OLD SANCHO WAS WAY BETTER THAN YOU AND DAVE  IS BETTER THAN YOU AND HE EVEN TELLS EVERYBODY HES BETTER THAN YOU AND WE DO AGREE YOU FUCKIN DUMMY U AINT A SHIT TALKER YOURE A DOWNSYNDROME TALKER NOW STRAP YOUR KNEES UP AND GET READY TO PLAY THE MEAT FLUTE YOU PEKER FACE DOUCHE BAG
> *


BAWAHAHAHAHAHA YOU'RE LAME :uh: 

NICE BACK PLATES, BALLS RESTIN' ON YOUR CHIN SIMMONS IDOLIZIN' ANAL WART.


----------



## Infamous James

nice plates moogab


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 12:30 PM~7156802
> *BAWAHAHAHAHAHA YOU'RE LAME :uh:
> 
> NICE BACK PLATES, BALLS RESTIN' ON YOUR CHIN SIMMONS IDOLIZIN' ANAL WART.
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahaha its funny how u have your idol in your comp :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

hey timmay get youre nose outta abels ass


----------



## MAYHEM

bahaha timmay u dracula wanna be cock bitter


----------



## MAYHEM

jizz face timmay the dick lickin clown of mtl


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 11:33 AM~7156825
> *wahahahahaha its funny how u have your idol in your comp :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU HAVE ME ON YOUR COMP...... :scrutinize: I KNOW YOU WANT ME YOU ANAL INTRUDIN' ***-MAGNET, BUT GIVE IT A REST SIMMONS WANNABE DONKEY-DICK SUCKIN' CROSS DRESSIN' GREEK BITCH BOY WHO SUCK-4-A-BUCK SCARRED KNEES RECTAL BANDIT.


----------



## Eklips

BELAS NEW WORKOUT VIDEO WITH SIMMONS :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

bahaha youre disses make me wanna fall asleep bahahahahaha,keep it up mr nyquil


----------



## Infamous James

haha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 12:39 PM~7156872
> *
> 
> BELAS NEW WORKOUT VIDEO WITH SIMMONS :uh:
> *


now i know youre a fuckin cock smoker havin made that and havin that on yo comp u turd burglar :uh:


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 11:39 AM~7156873
> *bahaha youre disses make me wanna fall asleep bahahahahaha,keep it up mr nyquil
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 11:40 AM~7156879
> *now i know youre a fuckin cock  smoker havin made that and havin that on yo comp u turd burglar :uh:
> *


WHO'S THE BROWN BAGGIN' ****? I SEE YOUR FACE ON THEM PICS BIZNIDITCH!


----------



## MAYHEM

I SEE U LOVE ME U GOT A HOST OF GAYNESS ON YOURE COMP YOURE SO SWEET DINGLEBERRY BOY HAHAHAHA


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 11:43 AM~7156895
> *I SEE U LOVE ME  U GOT A HOST OF GAYNESS ON YOURE COMP YOURE SO SWEET DINGLEBERRY BOY HAHAHAHA
> *


LOOK I KNOW YOU FART IN GAY STREAMS OF ****-GAYNESS RECTAL-TUNES, BUT YOUR GAY-PARADIN' SIMMONS LOOK-A-LIKE PRANCING HAS TO COME TO AN END, CUZ YOU'LL HAVE MY NUTS ON YOUR CHIN, YOU GREEK ASS BANDIT.


----------



## MAYHEM

REPOST


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 11:50 AM~7156942
> *REPOST
> *


****


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 12:56 PM~7156974
> *****
> *


DICK CHOKER


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 11:58 AM~7156983
> *DICK CHOKER
> *



KISS REJECT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 11:39 AM~7156872
> *
> 
> BELAS NEW WORKOUT VIDEO WITH SIMMONS :uh:
> *


I knew he was broke-back


----------



## vengence

whassup lux :wave:


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 2 2007, 12:03 PM~7157015
> *I knew he was broke-back
> *


ON WEDNESDAYS NIGHTS, HE DRESSES LIKE DAVID HASSELHOFF AND GOES TO GERMAN DRAG MEETINGS


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: STILL??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 2 2007, 01:16 PM~7157101
> *:uh: STILL??
> *


AGAIN?


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 12:21 PM~7157129
> *AGAIN?
> *


AGAIN, **** STAR!


----------



## Eklips

FUCKIN' BIG BIRD TUCAN SAM LOOKIN' GREEK ASS RAPIN' SHNOZE FREAK


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 01:41 PM~7157264
> *FUCKIN' BIG BIRD TUCAN SAM LOOKIN' GREEK ASS RAPIN' SHNOZE FREAK
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS YOURE BEST ,I CANT STOP LAUGHING AHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 01:41 PM~7157264
> *FUCKIN' BIG BIRD TUCAN SAM LOOKIN' GREEK ASS RAPIN' SHNOZE FREAK
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn these suck ratsballs


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2007, 12:53 PM~7157358
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> damn these suck ratsballs
> *


HEY MAN... I'M WORKIN' WITH PAINT.... IF I HAD PHOTOSHOP..... I THINK I CAN DO WONDERS! :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

NICE BEAK


----------



## MAYHEM

BAHAHA I EAT A PUSSY MY BEACK IN THE SHITTER AND I CAN SMELL WHAT THEY HAD 4 BREAKFAST BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 01:03 PM~7157460
> *BAHAHA I EAT A PUSSY MY BEACK IN THE SHITTER AND I CAN SMELL WHAT THEY HAD 4 BREAKFAST BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


YOU FUCKIN' BLEACHED BILL COSBY LOOKIN' TUCAN SOWNED MOTHA PLUKA! :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Feb 1 2007, 12:23 PM~7147387-->
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GOT IN MY NEW CADDY STEERING WHEEL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 12:34 PM~7147488
> *
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 12:12 PM~7156683
> *JUST GOT MY PUMP BACK PLATES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

We saw them cawck face :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 12:34 PM~7157204
> *AGAIN, **** STAR!
> 
> 
> *


Somebody needs to P-shop this


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 2 2007, 03:32 PM~7158135
> *We saw them cawck face :uh:
> *


then look at them again u broken ankled dick slober


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 03:12 PM~7158445
> *then look at them again u broken ankled dick slober
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

yesahahahahahahaha


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 2 2007, 02:46 PM~7158266
> *Somebody needs to P-shop this
> *


X10000 :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 12:41 PM~7157264
> *FUCKIN' BIG BIRD TUCAN SAM LOOKIN' GREEK ASS RAPIN' SHNOZE FREAK
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 2 2007, 06:26 PM~718869
> *:0  LOOK GUYS MY NEW GIRLFREID FINNALY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 06:26 PM~7160011
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaa you dumb fuck,that would be your new butt body ya dumb blond bastard...


----------



## DirtyBird2

TTT FOR LUX '07


----------



## TYLER_BANKS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 2 2007, 07:17 PM~7160585
> *wahahahaaaaaaaaa you dumb fuck,that would be your new butt body ya dumb blond bastard...
> *


"butt budy" "blond bastard"? :scrutinize: wow.... don't be so harsh on him with those super duper funny jokes :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown: 

just do yourself a favour and keep postin' smileys.... its for your own good :uh:


----------



## TYLER_BANKS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 2 2007, 04:36 PM~7159695
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 31 2007, 08:52 PM~7142507
> *Where's the Sofa King
> *


READ THIS OUT LOUD REALLY LOUD OK READY

I AM SOFA KING 
WE TODD IT !!!!!


----------



## TYLER_BANKS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 3 2007, 09:17 AM~7164185
> *READ THIS OUT LOUD REALLY LOUD OK READY
> 
> I AM SOFA KING
> WE TODD IT !!!!!
> *


----------



## TYLER_BANKS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 3 2007, 09:17 AM~7164185
> *READ THIS OUT LOUD REALLY LOUD OK READY
> 
> I AM SOFA KING
> WE TODD IT !!!!!
> *


oh it's "EYE AIM SOFA KING WE TODD IT" by the way


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 30 2007, 12:31 PM~7127829
> *Mayhem's knees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 GOD DAMN!


----------



## TYLER_BANKS

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 3 2007, 09:25 AM~7164234
> *:0 GOD DAMN!
> *


X100000000000 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :barf:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 3 2007, 10:25 AM~7164234
> *:0 GOD DAMN!
> *


He had to pay for that steering wheel somehow


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 3 2007, 10:27 AM~7164599
> *He had to pay for that steering wheel somehow
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TYLER_BANKS_@Feb 3 2007, 09:55 AM~7164102
> *"butt budy" "blond bastard"? :scrutinize: wow.... don't be so harsh on him with those super duper funny jokes :uh:  :uh: :thumbsdown:
> 
> just do yourself a favour and keep postin' smileys.... its for your own good :uh:
> *


go get yourself own on off topics you clown...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 3 2007, 09:38 PM~7168274
> *go get yourself own on off topics you clown...
> *


what he said,,,,


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 3 2007, 09:38 PM~7168274
> *go get yourself own on off topics you clown...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 3 2007, 11:02 PM~7168851
> *what he said,,,,
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Feb 3 2007, 11:38 PM~7168274-->
> 
> 
> 
> go get yourself own on off topics you clown...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahhahahahahahahahahah
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Feb 4 2007, 01:02 AM~7168851
> *what he said,,,,
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 514LUX_LINCOLN_@Feb 4 2007, 12:04 AM~7168866
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 4 2007, 07:59 AM~7170508
> *wahahhahahahahahahahahah
> x2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

TTB with a DIAB


----------



## bigbody93

like the backing plates.


----------



## vengence

:wave:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 10:49 AM~7156930
> *LOOK I KNOW YOU FART IN GAY STREAMS OF ****-GAYNESS RECTAL-TUNES, BUT YOUR GAY-PARADIN' SIMMONS LOOK-A-LIKE PRANCING HAS TO COME TO AN END, CUZ YOU'LL HAVE MY NUTS ON YOUR CHIN, YOU GREEK ASS BANDIT.
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 10:39 AM~7156872
> *
> 
> BELAS NEW WORKOUT VIDEO WITH SIMMONS :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 66LOU

NEW PICS ***!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 4 2007, 08:24 PM~7174177
> *TTB with a DIAB
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 5 2007, 08:13 AM~7178032
> *NEW PICS ***!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 5 2007, 08:13 AM~7178032
> *NEW PICS ***!
> *


x39 wiff a DIAB


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 5 2007, 10:13 AM~7178032
> *NEW PICS ***!
> *


stfu u walking half dead noodle arm corps


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 5 2007, 10:58 AM~7179033
> *stfu u walking half dead noodle arm corps
> *


ahahah that was racist


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 5 2007, 10:23 AM~7179258
> *ahahah that was racist
> *


AEINT IT ALL ?


----------



## MAYHEM

R U NUTS


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 5 2007, 11:23 AM~7179258
> *ahahah that was racist
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## abel

ralralaralaralaralaralaralarala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

who?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 5 2007, 04:42 PM~7182047
> *who?
> *



MIKE JONES!!!!!!!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

ARGH!


----------



## abel




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 5 2007, 06:48 PM~7182110
> *MIKE JONES!!!!!!!
> *


bahaha u quoting yo self ya tard!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 5 2007, 06:34 PM~7183166
> *bahaha u quoting yo self ya tard!!
> *


 :uh: CANADIAN


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## vengence

:wave:


----------



## El raton

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2007, 04:23 PM~7149787
> *You fucking rich bastard... :0  :biggrin:
> *


nice where can I get one for my ride thats sweet


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Drivers seat will have skid marks before you know it


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 5 2007, 09:13 AM~7178032
> *NEW PICS ***!
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Where is the grande mangina


----------



## Infamous James

smoking butt hairs laced with ex lax :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

He should be up by now, this is bs


----------



## Infamous James

hes still pressing sheets...that fool must be tired from beating his meat till the skin turns to a scab


----------



## vengence

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 6 2007, 10:01 AM~7187885
> *Drivers seat will have skid marks before you know it
> *


like the ones on yo mouff!!


----------



## fiftythree

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 6 2007, 05:11 PM~7192227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 6 2007, 07:11 PM~7192227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wut up mayhem,it's dan from t.o.,ya saw those in person yesterday,lookin real good ,jas and i go way back.


----------



## Infamous James

shweeeeeeet shet fool......now hurry up and install them on your ass pipe


----------



## vengence

lol


----------



## 408SHARK

LOOKING GOOD MAYHEM


----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT FOR YA FOCKER


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 18 2006, 09:22 AM~6779295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



copy cat.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 7 2007, 01:24 AM~7196318
> * :0 LOOK WHOS TALKIN! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLORED RIM FEST DATES DONT LIE! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking good bela


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 7 2007, 12:37 AM~7196397
> * :0 LOOK WHOS TALKIN!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLORED RIM FEST DATES DONT LIE!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


   











lol :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 7 2007, 10:15 AM~7197653
> *
> lol :roflmao:
> *


clean monte


----------



## Infamous James

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 7 2007, 10:15 AM~7197653
> *
> lol :roflmao:
> *


its not copying if you make it better! Yours is tight as fuck!  :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 7 2007, 10:31 AM~7198049
> *its not copying if you make it better! Yours is tight as fuck!   :biggrin:
> *



hahaah. tru dat!


----------



## Infamous James

TTB


----------



## MAYHEM

TTMFT


----------



## vengence

any new pics bela?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 7 2007, 05:00 PM~7200636
> *any new pics bela?
> *


NO


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 7 2007, 03:00 PM~7200642
> *NO
> *


ok


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 7 2007, 03:02 PM~7200671
> *ok
> *


you rat fink :uh: :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 7 2007, 05:05 PM~7200699
> *you rat fink  :uh:  :0
> *


WAJAHAHAHHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wah


----------



## abel

BAH!


----------



## abel

jah!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

What's left to finish up the interior?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 7 2007, 05:05 PM~7201837
> *What's left to finish up the interior?
> *



money :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 7 2007, 06:42 PM~7202561
> *bah!
> *


bah!!!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 7 2007, 06:23 PM~7201992
> *money :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 7 2007, 10:09 PM~7203330
> *:0
> *


LOOK EVERYONE....... ITs MR. MONEYBAGZAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
LET ME HOLD A DOLLA! :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 7 2007, 07:05 PM~7201837
> *What's left to finish up the interior?
> *


its all finished,gotta put it in ,gonna have to do that next month my cars in storage!!


----------



## abel

BAHAHARALAHLAHALAHALAHA :cheesy:


----------



## abel

WAH!


----------



## abel

KAH!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

LAH!


----------



## Infamous James

dumb whore


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 8 2007, 09:11 AM~7207698
> *dumb whore
> *



CANADIAN :uh:


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## abel

************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## abel

************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## abel

************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 7 2007, 03:05 PM~7200699
> *you rat fink  :uh:  :0
> *


:twak: ya pussy.....


----------



## vengence

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 8 2007, 11:01 AM~7208697
> *:twak: ya pussy.....
> *


 :uh: at least I dont have one :0 oooooooooh snap!


----------



## big pimpin

I thought this was a project topic? Where is the progress??? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Feb 8 2007, 02:08 PM~7209253-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: at least I dont have one :0 oooooooooh snap!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big pimpin_@Feb 8 2007, 02:14 PM~7209297
> *I thought this was a project topic?  Where is the progress???  :biggrin:
> *


STFU ASS CLOWN


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 8 2007, 12:08 PM~7209253
> *:uh: at least I dont have one :0 oooooooooh snap!
> *


i aint got one either...



so you must be talkin bout mayhem for that...


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 8 2007, 01:01 PM~7208697
> *:twak: ya pussy.....
> *



You are what you eat!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 8 2007, 03:10 PM~7209778
> *i aint got one either...
> so you must be talkin bout mayhem for that...
> *


STFU U FAT FUCKIN WOMAN LOOKIN TURD BURGALR U KNOW HES TALKIN ABOUT YOURE PUSSY FAT LOOSE ASS :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 8 2007, 03:06 PM~7211081
> *STFU U FAT FUCKIN WOMAN LOOKIN TURD BURGALR U KNOW HES TALKIN ABOUT YOURE PUSSY FAT  LOOSE ASS :0
> *


eat turds ya turd burgalar...


im a guy plain n simple and you n james might be gay,but im straight..


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 8 2007, 05:11 PM~7211115
> *eat turds ya turd burgalar...
> im a guy plain n simple and you n james might be gay,but im straight..
> *


YOU FUCKIN WOMAN YOU LOOK LIKE A **** ROSIE ODONELL HAHA U MAN BOOB BITCH


----------



## MAYHEM

BAHAHAH U LOOK LIKE A ****


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 8 2007, 03:11 PM~7211115
> *eat turds ya turd burgalar...
> im a guy plain n simple and you n james might be gay,but im straight..
> *


YEA, STRAIGHT JAMMIN HOT WHEELS IN YOUR ASS SIDEWAYS FOR PLEASURE :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

LOOK AT THE 2 DOWNSYNDROME UGLY CHIX BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

VENGANCE IS WHAT HE USES WITH A DOUBLE DONG AND A TRANNY....



BWAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

PISS PAL VENGENCE BAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

nice piss pile there vengence :uh: real riders dont piss themselves


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 8 2007, 05:46 PM~7211429
> *nice piss pile there vengence :uh:  real riders dont piss themselves
> *


X2


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Infamous James

THIS IS A WHORE TOPIC AND NOT A CAR TOPIC


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 8 2007, 06:32 PM~7211915
> *THIS IS A WHORE TOPIC AND NOT A CAR TOPIC
> *


ITS BOTH NIGGLET!!


----------



## DownLow350

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 1 2007, 10:28 PM~7153553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Feb 8 2007, 05:19 PM~7212289
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

BAH!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## abel

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by RON JERMEY_@Feb 9 2007, 12:52 AM~7216352
> *This topic needs more porn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK YOUR LAST NAME IS JEREMY


----------



## MAYHEM

NO


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Infamous James

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by TYLER_BANKS_@Feb 3 2007, 10:25 AM~7164230
> *oh it's "EYE AIM SOFA KING WE TODD IT" by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


owned


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 8 2007, 05:15 PM~7212257
> *ITS BOTH NIGGLET!!
> *


prove it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! post some new pics of progress...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 9 2007, 04:06 PM~7219490
> *prove it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! post some new pics of progress...
> *


JUST PUT YOURE BIFOCLES ON CHUBBY TITS AND LOOK??


----------



## vengence

i aint seen no progress pics in weeks,

just some new parts and thats it,lets see some new WORK DONE TO THE CAR..


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 9 2007, 04:29 PM~7219685
> *i aint seen no progress pics in weeks,
> 
> just some new parts and thats it,lets see some new WORK DONE TO THE CAR..
> *


I CANT BOZO THE CARS IN STORAGE JUST WAITING TILL SHES OUT THEN ALL WORK DONE AT ONCE FOOLIO


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 9 2007, 02:29 PM~7219685
> *i aint seen no progress pics in weeks,
> 
> just some new parts and thats it,lets see some new WORK DONE TO THE CAR..
> *


LETS SEE YOU STICK THAT POLE BACK IN YOUR MOUFF :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Feb 9 2007, 11:34 AM~7218252
> *owned
> *



sup bela :cheesy:


----------



## abel

BYARAKAKAKA


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

LOOK BELA A LOT OF PART FOR FLEETWOOD ON THAT SITE http://www.heavensfantasy.com/cool/


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

10000 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND FUCK YOU HATER :cheesy:


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## abel




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 11 2007, 06:24 AM~7231048
> *10000 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>AND FUCK YOU HATER  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 11 2007, 08:24 AM~7231048
> *10000 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AND FUCK YOU HATER  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: FRENCH TOAST


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 11 2007, 06:08 PM~7234070
> *:uh: FRENCH TOAST
> *


 :uh: hot dog


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 10 2007, 03:15 PM~7226916
> *LOOK BELA A LOT OF PART FOR FLEETWOOD ON THAT SITE http://www.heavensfantasy.com/cool/
> *


damn i found that same part homie.... :biggrin: 

http://www.heavensfantasy.com/cool/


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 11 2007, 06:34 PM~7234219
> *damn i found that same part homie.... :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.heavensfantasy.com/cool/
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 11 2007, 06:31 PM~7234195
> *:uh:  hot dog
> *


 :uh: FRENCH FRY


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 11 2007, 07:03 PM~7234462
> *:uh: FRENCH FRY
> *



how much shipped?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 11 2007, 07:14 PM~7234548
> *how much shipped?
> *


AN AIDS INFESTED MONKEY :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 11 2007, 07:19 PM~7234582
> *AN AIDS INFESTED MONKEY  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 11 2007, 07:20 PM~7234589
> *:cheesy:
> *


 : : : : : :


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 11 2007, 07:20 PM~7234595
> *:  :  :  :  :  :
> *


 hno:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 11 2007, 07:22 PM~7234598
> *hno:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 11 2007, 07:19 PM~7234582
> *AN AIDS INFESTED MONKEY  :uh:
> *


lol they still sell those? :cheesy:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 11 2007, 07:22 PM~7234605
> *:thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## abel

bah


----------



## abel




----------



## abel




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 11 2007, 07:23 PM~7234615
> *lol they still sell those?  :cheesy:
> *


YA YER MA WAS TRYNA SLANG ME A FEW BUT I TOLD HER I HAD ENOUGH :uh:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 11 2007, 07:37 PM~7234698
> *YA YER MA WAS TRYNA SLANG ME A FEW BUT I TOLD HER I HAD ENOUGH :uh:
> *


thats funny,you musta been mistaken my ma is dead my mother isnt though....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel+Feb 11 2007, 09:33 PM~7234679-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Feb 11 2007, 09:34 PM~7234685
> *
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by RON JERMEY_@Feb 12 2007, 12:37 AM~7237207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have my penis pump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: not you again fokker!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by RON JERMEY+Feb 12 2007, 02:37 AM~7237207-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have my penis pump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Feb 12 2007, 07:48 AM~7237783
> *:uh:  not you again fokker!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

hahhaa


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 12 2007, 08:15 AM~7238208
> *hahhaa
> *



sup mang!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 12 2007, 11:17 AM~7238529
> *sup mang!
> *


nuttin much bro and you!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: JUST BEING GAY AND FRENCH PROLLY :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 12 2007, 01:43 PM~7239605
> *:uh: JUST BEING GAY AND FRENCH PROLLY :uh:
> *


U BET!1


----------



## Infamous James

TTMFB


----------



## Infamous James

TTB


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 12 2007, 05:13 PM~7241752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 12 2007, 04:13 PM~7241752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 12 2007, 10:16 PM~7243764
> *:uh:
> *


STFU ITS A BAD ASS RIDE


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 12 2007, 08:18 PM~7243787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS BADASS....


sorry bela i aint the biggest fan of the color red...

family history thing i aint bout to explain...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 12 2007, 10:44 PM~7244040
> *NOW THATS BADASS....
> sorry bela i aint the biggest fan of the color red...
> 
> family history thing i aint bout to explain...
> *


i actually hate red but the rims on the red ones are super bad ass u put that on the black one and it sets that bitch way offffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 12 2007, 10:45 PM~7244060
> *i actually hate red but the rims on the red ones are super bad ass u put that on the black one and it sets that bitch way offffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> *


Id rock any of those, those are bad ass dailys!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 13 2007, 03:22 AM~7246033
> *Id rock any of those, those are bad ass dailys!
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 13 2007, 02:22 AM~7246033
> *Id rock any of those, those are bad ass dailys!
> *


X2 YA THERE SWEET RIDES I THINK IMA LOOK INTO GETTING ONE AS A DAILY :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 12 2007, 08:44 PM~7244040
> *NOW THATS BADASS....
> sorry bela i aint the biggest fan of the color red...
> 
> family history thing i aint bout to explain...
> *


 :uh: YOU HAD YOUR PERIOD IN A CAR AND IT GOT ALL OVER THE PLACE SO YOU DONT LIKE RED ANYMORE???? :thumbsdown: BOOOOO


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2007, 11:20 AM~7247620
> *:uh: YOU HAD YOUR PERIOD IN A CAR AND IT GOT ALL OVER THE PLACE SO YOU DONT LIKE RED ANYMORE???? :thumbsdown: BOOOOO
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHA BLOODCLOTOWNED


----------



## Infamous James

TTB


----------



## MAYHEM

DIAB


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

IDIOT


----------



## MAYHEM

>





> Now this is NASTY.... and CLASSY!!!!





> Some NICE rims here.....





>





> :biggrin:





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 12 2007, 08:45 PM~7244060
> *i actually hate red but the rims on the red ones are super bad ass u put that on the black one and it sets that bitch way offffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> *


no shit...... :biggrin: 

damn thats a combo that should come factory off the dealer floor like that at the price for a base model,everyone would be rollin head turners.......


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 13 2007, 11:16 AM~7247290
> *X2 YA THERE SWEET RIDES I THINK IMA LOOK INTO GETTING ONE AS A DAILY :biggrin:
> *


you should have bought mine fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Feb 13 2007, 09:10 PM~7252272
> *you should have bought mine fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


it was too old nikka


----------



## vengence

i seen one here i wouldnt mind then even with it used they were askin like 35k and it had like 96,000 miles on it,i was like fuuuuck that...


----------



## abel

bah


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 13 2007, 10:45 PM~7252802
> *it was too old nikka
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 

its all good homie i was just bustin ya balls....

shit was clean though, u gotta gimme that!


----------



## abel

sup mang!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Feb 14 2007, 07:32 AM~7257488
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> its all good homie i was just bustin ya balls....
> 
> shit was clean though, u gotta gimme that!
> *


hell ya it was clean thats why i almost got her if she was a 2000 and up id a takin the beeeesh!!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Should have them spokes repainted to match the rainbow......


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2007, 11:09 AM~7258189
> *hell ya it was clean thats why i almost got her if she was a 2000 and up id a takin the beeeesh!!!
> *


its all good tho it sold like a week later so...... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Feb 14 2007, 10:33 AM~7258319
> *its all good tho it sold like a week later so...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## abel

sup mang!


----------



## MAYHEM

NUTTIM MUCH ABEL ,HOE WAS YOUR DAUGHTERS DENTAL APPOINTMENT BRO??


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2007, 10:19 AM~7259146
> *NUTTIM MUCH ABEL ,HOE WAS YOUR DAUGHTERS DENTAL APPOINTMENT BRO??
> *



bah 400$ and i need to come back monday :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 14 2007, 01:36 PM~7259743
> *bah 400$ and i need to come back monday :0
> *


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN BRO!!WTF SHES GOT LOTSA CAVITIES??


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2007, 11:39 AM~7259767
> *DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN BRO!!WTF SHES GOT LOTSA CAVITIES??
> *



nah man only 2 but....i dont know how to say this in english ''il faut l'endormir c'est sa qui coute cher''


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 14 2007, 11:41 AM~7259780
> *nah man only 2 but....i dont know how to say this in english ''il faut l'endormir c'est sa qui coute cher''
> *


you want to electrocute Cher? ya i dont like that old bish either but electrocuting her is out of the question :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 14 2007, 11:45 AM~7259807
> *you want to electrocute Cher?  ya i dont like that old bish either but electrocuting her is out of the question :uh:
> *



yeah you got it mang!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 14 2007, 11:46 AM~7259815
> *yeah you got it mang!
> *


  wee wee


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 14 2007, 01:41 PM~7259780
> *nah man only 2 but....i dont know how to say this in english ''il faut l'endormir c'est sa qui coute cher''
> *


SEDATE HER"PUT HER TO SLEEP


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2007, 11:50 AM~7259842
> *SEDATE HER"PUT HER  TO SLEEP
> *


GOAT PUNCH HER STRAIT IN THE MOUFF...AND FIX HER TEEF THEN???


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 14 2007, 11:57 AM~7259902
> *GOAT PUNCH HER STRAIT IN THE MOUFF...AND FIX HER TEEF THEN???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 14 2007, 11:57 AM~7259904
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

HAHA


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2007, 11:41 AM~7258368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great wheels, now can we see them on the car? or are these just for display :uh: 

jk  but for real, PUT THEM ON THE CAR!!!


----------



## baghdady

Nice Ride :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 14 2007, 03:10 PM~7260487
> *great wheels, now can we see them on the car? or are these just for display :uh:
> 
> jk   but for real, PUT THEM ON THE CAR!!!
> *


HAHA THE CARS IN STORAGE FOKKER,IN MARCH THEY GO ON NIKKA


----------



## vengence

cars in storage,he keeps it up hes gonna need another garage from all the parts hes stackin up..


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 14 2007, 05:16 PM~7261492
> *cars in storage,he keeps it up hes gonna need another garage from all the parts hes stackin up..
> *


ACTUALLY YES I GOT THE BACK OF MY SHOP FULL OF MY STUFF ALMOST OUTTA ROOM HAHAHAHAHA U SMART ASS


----------



## BANKS

THAT THREAD IS FULL OF SHIT NUGGA. PUT SOME FUCKIN FLICKS ONCE IN A WHILE :uh:


----------



## BANKS

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 12 2007, 09:24 PM~7244611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** PLEASE :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: HAHA ANT BANKS HATES YOUR FUTURE WHIP


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2007, 03:17 PM~7261497
> *ACTUALLY YES I GOT THE BACK OF MY SHOP FULL OF MY STUFF ALMOST OUTTA ROOM HAHAHAHAHA U SMART ASS
> *



never fails....... :biggrin: 
time to start puttin some parts on the caddy it sounds like....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by BANKS+Feb 14 2007, 07:01 PM~7262240-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT THREAD IS FULL OF SHIT NUGGA. PUT SOME FUCKIN FLICKS ONCE IN A WHILE :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look fokker dont make me get an ip check on youre fat ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 07:03 PM~7262257
> ****** PLEASE :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you ****** sack orf dog shit slap yoself
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Feb 14 2007, 09:04 PM~7263303
> *:uh: HAHA ANT BANKS HATES YOUR FUTURE WHIP
> *


he can choke on a cock


----------



## MAYHEM

BANKS Today, 07:01 PM | | Post #1317 

lOWRIDER BOMB/bahahah u aint got no bomb fat fuck

Posts: 110
Joined: Nov 2005
From: Detroit/haha sure sure u douchebag
Car Club: NONE BUT LOOKING/and u aint gonna be in none u cock tokker







--------------------

detroit gamer


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Checkthis out bro...I got our back plates back from the plater today...They look sweet... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## BANKS

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2007, 07:31 PM~7263567
> *BANKS  Today, 07:01 PM    |   | Post #1317
> 
> lOWRIDER BOMB/bahahah u aint got no bomb fat fuck
> 
> Posts: 110
> Joined: Nov 2005
> From: Detroit/haha sure sure u douchebag
> Car Club: NONE BUT LOOKING/and u aint gonna be in none  u cock tokker
> --------------------
> 
> detroit gamer
> *


HAHA YOU DUMBASS I HAVE A 53 RAG CADDY WORTH 20 TIMES AS MUCH AS YOUR DIME A DOZEN FLEET.


----------



## DetroitFLEETLINE49

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2007, 01:20 PM~7260571
> *HAHA THE CARS IN STORAGE FOKKER,IN MARCH THEY GO ON NIKKA
> *


THE FLEETWOOD SHOULD BE RECYCLED INTO A TOASTER OVERN.
THAT WAY IT WOULD LOOK BETTER.


----------



## BANKS

WHATS THAT YOU ASSHOLE?


----------



## BANKS

MOTOWN IS WHERE ITS AT LITTLE NUGGA. KNOW YOUR ROLE


----------



## DetroitFLEETLINE49

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2007, 07:27 PM~7263530
> *look fokker dont make me get an ip check on youre fat ass
> you ****** sack orf dog shit  slap yoself
> 
> he can choke on a cock
> *


WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU?
YOUR WHINNING IS ATROCIOUS!

I WOULD RATHER HAVE A MULE REGURGITATE IT'S EXCREMENT INTO MY EYES AND PISS OUT A CACTUS OUT OF MY DICK.

MAYHEM. 
MORE LIKE SHIT-PICKLE.


----------



## DetroitFLEETLINE49

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2007, 07:31 PM~7263567
> *BANKS  Today, 07:01 PM    |  | Post #1317
> 
> lOWRIDER BOMB/bahahah u aint got no bomb fat fuck
> 
> Posts: 110
> Joined: Nov 2005
> From: Detroit/haha sure sure u douchebag
> Car Club: NONE BUT LOOKING/and u aint gonna be in none  u cock tokker
> --------------------
> 
> detroit gamer
> *


THE COST OF MAYHEM'S FLEETWOOD: $5 000
THE COST OF HIS TANK PLATES: $ 40
THE COST OF HIS STEERING WHEEL BY TYCO TOYS: $1.50
THE COST OF HIS CHINA SMURF COLOURED RIMS: 7¢
TO LIVE IN A MAKE-BELIEF FAIRYTALE WORLD WHERE HE THINKS HIS 93 BASE MODEL FLEETWOOD CAN UPSTAGE A 50'S DROP-TOP CADDY WORTH WELL OVER $100 000: PRICELESS

YOU'RE JUST ANOTHER BAFOON, MAYHEM.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Feb 14 2007, 10:06 PM~7263841-->
> 
> 
> 
> Checkthis out bro...I got our back plates back from the plater today...They look sweet... :0
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KOOL
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 12:05 AM~7265055
> *WHATS THAT YOU ASSHOLE?
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BAHAHA I LIKE HOW U STEEL PICS FROM OTHERS bahaha u montreal ***
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 12:09 AM~7265085
> *WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU?
> YOUR WHINNING IS ATROCIOUS!
> 
> I WOULD RATHER HAVE A MULE REGURGITATE IT'S EXCREMENT INTO MY EYES AND PISS OUT A CACTUS OUT OF MY DICK.
> 
> MAYHEM.
> MORE LIKE SHIT-PICKLE.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HMMMMM ANOTHER UNDERCOVER NIKKA THE WAY U TALK MAKES ME WONDER WHO U ARE FOOL HAHAHA and only one 4 eyed *** always says that???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DetroitFLEETLINE49_@Feb 15 2007, 12:23 AM~7265198
> *THE COST OF MAYHEM'S FLEETWOOD: $5 000
> THE COST OF HIS TANK PLATES: $ 40
> THE COST OF HIS STEERING WHEEL BY TYCO TOYS: $1.50
> THE COST OF HIS CHINA SMURF COLOURED RIMS: 7¢
> TO LIVE IN A MAKE-BELIEF FAIRYTALE WORLD WHERE HE THINKS HIS 93 BASE MODEL FLEETWOOD CAN UPSTAGE A 50'S DROP-TOP CADDY WORTH WELL OVER $100 000: PRICELESS
> 
> YOU'RE JUST ANOTHER BAFOON, MAYHEM.
> *


AND U SUCK ON LAMA DICKS YA SHIT RYDIN MEAT FLUTE MUNCHER


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by BANKS_@Feb 14 2007, 10:08 PM~7265078
> *MOTOWN IS WHERE ITS AT LITTLE NUGGA. KNOW YOUR ROLE
> *


motown is where broke back porch monkeys with AIDS kick it :uh: your role is to take it in the ass with a toilet plunger and take pictures of car show rides and pretend like theyre yours while on a stolen computer waiting for your food stamps and GA checks to show up :uh: get the fuck out with your out of work welfare ass


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 15 2007, 11:41 AM~7267555
> *motown is where broke back porch monkeys with AIDS kick it :uh:  your role is to take  it in the ass with a toilet plunger and take pictures of car show rides and pretend like theyre yours while on a  stolen computer waiting for your food stamps and GA checks to show up :uh: get the fuck out with your out of work welfare ass
> *


he just got ANALPLUNGEROWNED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

oh look, another gay ride from another gay country. what the fuck is wrong with you morons? you will never be as good as la raza so go kill yourself you wankstas


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Feb 15 2007, 11:56 AM~7267662
> *oh look, another gay ride from another gay country. what the fuck is wrong with you morons? you will never be as good as la raza so go kill yourself you wankstas
> *


I WILL PULL MY PRICK OUT AND FILL YO MOUFF FULL OF MY BRIGHT YELLOW PISS U MOLDY LIMP DICK FUCK BAG


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 15 2007, 12:54 PM~7268717
> *I WILL PULL MY PRICK OUT AND FILL YO MOUFF FULL OF MY BRIGHT YELLOW PISS U MOLDY LIMP DICK FUCK BAG
> *


 :uh: ya im real skurred of a mounty...cum bring your ass to the streets of miami and say that shit you weak bastard...fix your car or stfu!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Feb 15 2007, 02:34 PM~7269137
> *:uh: ya im real skurred of a mounty...cum bring your ass to the streets of miami and say that shit you weak bastard...fix your car or stfu!!
> *


i willl break u in half and feet you to luxuriousmontreal


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Feb 15 2007, 12:34 PM~7269137
> *:uh: ya im real skurred of a mounty...cum bring your ass to the streets of miami and say that shit you weak bastard...fix your car or stfu!!
> *


WHO THE FUCK IS THIS THREE TOED BITCH MADE MONKEY MOUFF REJECT???


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 15 2007, 02:51 PM~7269326
> *WHO THE FUCK IS THIS THREE TOED BITCH MADE MONKEY MOUFF REJECT???
> *


HES A POLE SMOKING MEAT RYDER


----------



## Infamous James

SOUNDS LIKE ABEL OR MAYBE MINE IS GAYER :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 15 2007, 02:57 PM~7269386
> *SOUNDS LIKE  ABEL OR MAYBE MINE IS GAYER :uh:
> *


HAHA WOULDNT SURPRISE ME


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 15 2007, 12:57 PM~7269386
> *SOUNDS LIKE  ABEL OR MAYBE MINE IS GAYER :uh:
> *



WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT MANG :uh: IM NOT A RETARD LIKE YOU I DONT NEED 254 ACOUNT TO SAY FUCK YOU

 

BY THE WAY EVERYBODY KNOW GOLD MEMBER IS MAYHEM OR Infamous James!!!! :0


----------



## vengence

hmmmmmm


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 15 2007, 08:05 PM~7272083
> *WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT MANG :uh:  IM NOT A RETARD LIKE YOU I DONT NEED 254 ACOUNT TO SAY FUCK YOU
> 
> 
> 
> BY THE WAY EVERYBODY KNOW GOLD MEMBER IS MAYHEM OR Infamous James!!!! :0
> *


HAHA I BET ITS U HAVENT SEEN YOURE ASS AS ABEL UP HERE AND YOU ARE ALWAYS ON THIS SITE FOKKER?? :angry:


----------



## vengence

i have to admit yall in here more than me and i only have the one name..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 15 2007, 01:36 PM~7269166
> *i willl break u in half and feet you to luxuriousmontreal
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 15 2007, 07:50 PM~7273209
> *:roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM

HAHA


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel




----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 15 2007, 07:05 PM~7272083
> *WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT MANG :uh:  IM NOT A RETARD LIKE YOU I DONT NEED 254 ACOUNT TO SAY FUCK YOU
> 
> 
> 
> BY THE WAY EVERYBODY KNOW GOLD MEMBER IS MAYHEM OR Infamous James!!!! :0
> *


hahah you fruity bastard abel...the aspercreme is in the baffroom for your hurt butt :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Feb 16 2007, 08:34 AM~7276237
> *hahah you fruity bastard abel...the aspercreme is in the baffroom for your hurt butt :uh:
> *


I know a guy that talks like this often...He says mouff-queef and so on... :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 16 2007, 10:26 AM~7276575
> *I know a guy that talks like this often...He says mouff-queef and so on... :0
> *


WHO????


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 16 2007, 08:26 AM~7276575
> *I know a guy that talks like this often...He says mouff-queef and so on... :0
> *


ya me too


----------



## MAYHEM

HEY JAMES WTF U DOIN A GAY PARADE????


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 16 2007, 01:33 PM~7278686
> *HERE'S MY NEW TAT EVERYBODY
> *


Uh.......not sure about that one bro


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 16 2007, 04:19 PM~7279716
> *Uh.......not sure about that one bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BRO ,I WISH AND IM FUCKIN SERIOUS ABOUT THIS ,I WISH YOU WERE FUCKIN FUNNY MAN ,U SURE KNOW HOW TO DULL A TREAD UP WITH YOUR LAME ASS SHIT,YOUR MOUSTACH BTW LOOKS LIKE A SHIT STAIN FIX IT??


----------



## Infamous James

"I WILL RIDE THAT PONEY" :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

BARFAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 16 2007, 09:44 AM~7276707
> *WHO????
> *


 :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 16 2007, 07:08 PM~7280776
> *:0  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 16 2007, 04:10 PM~7280424
> *
> "I WILL RIDE THAT PONEY" :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM

haha


----------



## vengence

so is it almost time to start workin on in it homie?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 16 2007, 04:54 PM~7280319
> *BRO ,I WISH AND IM FUCKIN SERIOUS ABOUT THIS ,I WISH YOU WERE FUCKIN FUNNY MAN ,U SURE KNOW HOW TO DULL A TREAD UP WITH YOUR LAME ASS SHIT,YOUR MOUSTACH BTW LOOKS LIKE A SHIT STAIN  FIX IT??
> *


and that's funny :uh:

and also, you're not serious about anything except gay pride


----------



## abel

BAH!


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 18 2007, 09:53 AM~7289958
> *and that's funny :uh:
> 
> and also, you're not serious about anything except gay pride
> *


HAHA NOT TRUE...HES DEAD SERIOUS ABOUT BEASTIALITY AND FELCHING TOO


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Feb 18 2007, 06:27 PM~7292878
> *HAHA NOT TRUE...HES DEAD SERIOUS ABOUT BEASTIALITY AND FELCHING TOO
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Feb 18 2007, 10:53 AM~7289958-->
> 
> 
> 
> and that's funny :uh:
> 
> and also, you're not serious about anything except gay pride
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stfu cum stain..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GOLDMEMBER_@Feb 18 2007, 08:27 PM~7292878
> *HAHA NOT TRUE...HES DEAD SERIOUS ABOUT BEASTIALITY AND FELCHING TOO
> *


only that *** bag sancho says feltching you doucheeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 19 2007, 09:08 AM~7296655
> *stfu cum stain..
> only that *** bag sancho  says feltching you doucheeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:nono:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## Infamous James

ttb


----------



## abel

wah!


----------



## vengence

lol lol


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: HAHA VENGY


----------



## MAYHEM

VENGYVAGINA???


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

MOOK...................


----------



## DirtyBird2

BELLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAA WHERE'S THE PICS OF INTERIOR INSIDE THE CAR?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 20 2007, 11:33 AM~7306356
> *BELLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAA    WHERE'S THE PICS OF INTERIOR INSIDE THE CAR?
> *


I WILL GET SUM WHEN I GET MY LUX JACKETAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 20 2007, 09:40 AM~7306415
> *I WILL GET SUM WHEN I GET MY LUX JACKETAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 20 2007, 12:21 PM~7306774
> *:0
> *


SO MAKE WIFF MY JACKET AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

BARFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 20 2007, 10:30 AM~7306859
> *SO MAKE WIFF MY JACKET AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *



x2 how much???


----------



## vengence

anything new homie?


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 20 2007, 05:03 PM~7309956
> *x2 how much???
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence




----------



## abel




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

GET TO WORK SIR POOPALOTAHAHAHAHA 
WHAT UP
:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 21 2007, 08:51 AM~7315005
> *GET TO WORK SIR POOPALOTAHAHAHAHA
> WHAT UP
> :biggrin:
> *


weres my chromeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2007, 09:04 AM~7315042
> *weres my chromeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


 :0 WAHAHAHS


----------



## Infamous James

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
Infamous James Nov 2005 14,121 169 1.78%
MAYHEM Mar 2004 54,192 168 1.77%
DJLATIN Jul 2003 71,599 152 1.60%
xSSive Apr 2004 1,501 144 1.51%
SANCHO Aug 2005  5,395 116 1.22%
mullet Oct 2003 21,621 106 1.11%
blueouija Apr 2003 21,204 94 0.99%
didimakeyascream Feb 2005 9,691 92 0.97%
86LUXURIOUSSPORT Oct 2005 4,416 89 0.94%
biggeazy-e Feb 2003 20,048 82 0.86%



WHORES


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Feb 21 2007, 09:06 AM~7315047-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 WAHAHAHS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL??????
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Feb 21 2007, 10:14 AM~7315344
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member  Joined  Total Member Posts  Posts Today  % of todays posts
> Infamous James  Nov 2005  14,121  169  1.78%
> MAYHEM  Mar 2004  54,192  168  1.77%
> DJLATIN  Jul 2003  71,599  152  1.60%
> xSSive  Apr 2004  1,501  144  1.51%
> SANCHO  Aug 2005  5,395  116  1.22%
> mullet  Oct 2003  21,621  106  1.11%
> blueouija  Apr 2003  21,204  94  0.99%
> didimakeyascream  Feb 2005  9,691  92  0.97%
> 86LUXURIOUSSPORT  Oct 2005  4,416  89  0.94%
> biggeazy-e  Feb 2003  20,048  82  0.86%
> WHORES
> *


THATS THE FILTHIEST WHORE


----------



## abel

belahahahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

YES ABEL THATS A GIRL AND HER SNATCH!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2007, 09:23 AM~7315722
> *YES ABEL THATS A GIRL AND HER SNATCH!!
> *



oh finaly i see one :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 21 2007, 11:36 AM~7315765
> *oh finaly i see one :cheesy:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 21 2007, 09:36 AM~7315765
> *oh finaly i see one :cheesy:
> *


SHIT HOMIE...ALL YOU HAD TO DO WAS PULL DOWN YOUR PANTS !!


----------



## TRUDAWG

your topic has turned to all talk, and no pics.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 21 2007, 12:25 PM~7316191
> *SHIT HOMIE...ALL YOU HAD TO DO WAS PULL DOWN YOUR PANTS !!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 727Lowrider




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 21 2007, 10:25 AM~7316191
> *SHIT HOMIE...ALL YOU HAD TO DO WAS PULL DOWN YOUR PANTS !!
> *



nah i only see a little stinky thing


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 21 2007, 10:31 AM~7316232
> *your topic has turned to all talk, and no pics.
> *



sorry man we dont have camera here its only canada.........  maybe in 10 year! :cheesy:


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 727Lowrider+Feb 21 2007, 01:32 PM~7316711-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> START AT THE BEGINING THERES PICS NIKKA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2007, 01:32 PM~7316712
> *nah i only see a little stinky thing
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: BARFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Feb 21 2007, 01:34 PM~7316722
> *sorry man we dont have camera here its only canada.........  maybe in 10 year! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 727Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2007, 01:44 PM~7316802
> *START AT THE BEGINING THERES PICS NIKKA
> *


i know just givin you shit, wanna see more pics of that bad ass fleetwood


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 727Lowrider_@Feb 21 2007, 02:03 PM~7317015
> *i know just givin you shit, wanna see more pics of that bad ass fleetwood
> *


HAHA THANX BRO ,BUT ITS IN STORAGE GOTTA WAIT A BIT TO PUT MY SHIT IN AND MY NEW CHROME STUFF ON THE RIDE!!!SOOOOOOOOOOOON...


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 21 2007, 11:32 AM~7316712
> *nah i only see a little stinky thing
> *


WELL PUT IT ON A HOOK AND GO FISH WITH IT...YOU MIGHT CATCH A MINOW?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2007, 12:04 PM~7317021
> *HAHA THANX BRO ,BUT ITS IN STORAGE GOTTA WAIT A BIT TO PUT MY SHIT IN AND MY NEW CHROME STUFF ON THE RIDE!!!SOOOOOOOOOOOON...
> *


YOU KNOW IF I COULD I WOULD BE UP THERE HELPIN YA HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 21 2007, 02:08 PM~7317054
> *YOU KNOW IF I COULD I WOULD BE UP THERE HELPIN YA HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


I DONT DOUBT YOU HOMIE!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2007, 01:17 PM~7317637
> *I DONT DOUBT YOU HOMIE!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## MAYHEM

http://pr0n.encyclopediadramatica.com/imag...04/Tubgirl2.jpg


----------



## MAYHEM

haha


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2007, 06:27 PM~7319398
> *http://pr0n.encyclopediadramatica.com/imag...04/Tubgirl2.jpg
> *



Now that's just SICK !!!!


----------



## area651rider

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2007, 05:27 PM~7319398
> *http://pr0n.encyclopediadramatica.com/imag...04/Tubgirl2.jpg
> *


i wonder what she was eating


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Feb 22 2007, 12:20 PM~7325856-->
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's just SICK !!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-area651rider_@Feb 22 2007, 12:22 PM~7325870
> *i wonder what she was eating
> *


X2 MUSTA BEEN AN ALL LIQUID DIET HAHAHA


----------



## vengence

homie youre one sick fucker.....



i aint even tryin to think what she was eating..


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 22 2007, 03:03 PM~7327381
> *homie youre one sick fucker.....
> i aint even tryin to think what she was eating..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

HAHAHA


----------



## area651rider

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 22 2007, 02:03 PM~7327381
> *homie youre one sick fucker.....
> i aint even tryin to think what she was eating..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 22 2007, 01:38 PM~7327750
> *:biggrin:
> *


:twak: that was a fucked up pm homie....

ima really get you back for that one....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 22 2007, 09:05 PM~7330269
> *:twak: that was a fucked up pm homie....
> 
> ima really get you back for that one....
> *


BRO IM MAYHEM ,THERES NIO WAY TO GET ME BACK BRO :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 22 2007, 07:08 PM~7330291
> *BRO IM MAYHEM ,THERES NIO WAY TO GET ME BACK BRO  :biggrin:
> *


ill find a way....


i do have a question though,

did you get your fleet from someone in rollerz only or did you used to belong to that club?

i seen some pics the the show where you hopped it and it had a ro plate on the front....


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## vengence

time to see that car gettin back on the road.....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Feb 22 2007, 08:47 PM~7330134
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 23 2007, 01:57 AM~7333028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 23 2007, 01:57 AM~7333028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


bad as pic u made rich :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

That ride is nice, no denying it........


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 23 2007, 10:28 AM~7334348
> *That ride is nice, no denying it........
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 23 2007, 08:30 AM~7334364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

lol


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## abel

wahragahahahana


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## abel

gahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

RAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## abel

buhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh


----------



## MAYHEM

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## abel

HIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHI


----------



## MAYHEM

KAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHA


----------



## abel

YAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :0


----------



## MAYHEM

TIT BAR NO "S" IN IT FOOLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 23 2007, 12:21 PM~7336098
> *TIT BAR NO "S" IN IT FOOLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *



WHO GIVE A DAMNAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


YOU ARE ONE YEAR TOO LATEHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 23 2007, 02:23 PM~7336110
> *WHO GIVE A DAMNAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> YOU ARE ONE YEAR TOO LATEHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


FROM WHAT>???


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 23 2007, 12:31 PM~7336176
> *FROM WHAT>???
> *



SA FAIS UN AN QUE C'EST ÉCRIS ''TITS BAR''!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 23 2007, 12:31 PM~7336176
> *FROM WHAT>???
> *



FOR YOUR SPELL CHEK! :0


----------



## abel

SUP MANG!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 23 2007, 02:32 PM~7336186
> *SA FAIS UN AN QUE C'EST ÉCRIS ''TITS BAR''!!!!!
> *


TES PAS SERIEUX ,JAI JUSTE VUE CA AUJOURD HUI??


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 23 2007, 12:37 PM~7336231
> *TES PAS SERIEUX ,JAI JUSTE VUE CA  AUJOURD HUI??
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 23 2007, 02:55 PM~7336388
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHA IM FUCKED IN THE HEAD????


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 23 2007, 12:57 PM~7336405
> *BAHAHAHAHAHA IM FUCKED IN THE HEAD????
> *



yesahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 23 2007, 05:15 PM~7337352
> *yesahahahahahahahahahahahah
> *


THANKSAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 23 2007, 12:55 PM~7336388
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :around: :around: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM

bahaha


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 24 2007, 08:43 AM~7341418
> *bahaha
> *


fuck mayhem.........do you ever go to sleep?....washroom?.....eat?.....maybe even see the light of day?.........look's like you got some nice parts 4 da lac mayne,lookin good  ............got to say the shit you post crack's me up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.trader.ca/search/Results.asp?BF...category=&CAT=1




> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 24 2007, 09:41 AM~7341515
> *fuck mayhem.........do you ever go to sleep?....washroom?.....eat?.....maybe even see the light of day?.........look's like you got some nice parts 4 da lac mayne,lookin good  ............got to say the shit you post crack's me up  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahhaa thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

my battery hold downs just gone thru the copper stage ............


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## abel

NICE MEETING YESTERDAY............ :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 25 2007, 12:28 PM~7346984
> *NICE MEETING YESTERDAY............ :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


oh ya thanx


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 24 2007, 07:41 AM~7341515
> *fuck mayhem.........do you ever go to sleep?....washroom?.....eat?.....maybe even see the light of day?.........look's like you got some nice parts 4 da lac mayne,lookin good  ............got to say the shit you post crack's me up  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i woulda thought his computer was in the bathroom and he had bay windows in the bathroom so he aint gotta get away from the computer to do anything...

prolly has a fridge in there too...... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 25 2007, 02:54 PM~7347658
> *i woulda thought his computer was in the bathroom and he had bay windows in the bathroom so he aint gotta get away from the computer to do anything...
> 
> prolly has a fridge in there too...... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 25 2007, 12:49 PM~7347640
> *oh ya thanx
> *


 :uh: AGAIN AND AGAIN!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 25 2007, 03:56 PM~7347949
> *:uh:  AGAIN AND AGAIN!
> *


stfu and dont cry ,why do you care dave said you hate me anyways??? :tears: :tears:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 25 2007, 04:40 PM~7348929
> *stfu and dont cry ,why do you care dave said you hate me anyways??? :tears:  :tears:
> *





bwahahahahaha i dont hate you but i think its not équal for all the member wen you see lolow(came from gatino) at every meeting and you at 30% of all the meeting and show :uh:


----------



## vengence

lol


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 25 2007, 08:26 PM~7349545
> *bwahahahahaha i dont hate you but i think its not équal for all the member wen you see lolow(came from gatino) at every meeting and you at 30% of all the meeting and show :uh:
> *


bahaha ok meetings i could understand,shows i only missed 1 last year and 1 i never mgo to the 1st show of the year and dave didnt even go to that show!!! :uh:


----------



## area651rider

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 25 2007, 09:27 AM~7346562
> *
> 
> my battery hold downs  just gone thru the copper stage ............
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## EL_PASO

ey doch where you get those battery hold downs?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 25 2007, 09:26 PM~7349545
> *bwahahahahaha i dont hate you but i think its not équal for all the member wen you see lolow(came from gatino) at every meeting and you at 30% of all the meeting and show :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2007, 07:04 AM~7353328
> *bahaha ok meetings i could understand,shows i only missed 1 last year and 1 i never mgo to the 1st show of the year and dave didnt even go to that show!!! :uh:
> *



bawawawa

1.scrape by the lake

2.scn

3.grand national

4.carfever

:uh: 


and a lot of other mini show and ride :biggrin: but......who care :0 its cool to be a lux member on lil :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 26 2007, 12:58 PM~7354217
> *bawawawa
> 
> 1.scrape by the lake
> 
> 2.scn
> 
> 3.grand national
> 
> 4.carfever
> 
> :uh:
> and a lot of other mini show and ride :biggrin:  but......who care :0  its cool to be a lux member on lil :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 26 2007, 11:58 AM~7354217
> *bawawawa
> 
> 1.scrape by the lake/ THATS  2 FAR AND IM AT THE LAKE SO ??
> 
> 2.scn?WTF IS THAT???
> 
> 3.grand national??????????????
> 
> 4.carfever?????????????????
> 
> :uh:
> and a lot of other mini show and ride :biggrin:  but......who care :0  its cool to be a lux member on lil :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO ITS NOT I ALWAYS GET IN TROUBLE


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2007, 10:04 AM~7354245
> *NO ITS NOT I ALWAYS GET IN TROUBLE
> *



me too :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 26 2007, 12:12 PM~7354292
> *me too :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHA I KNOW YOU ,TIMMAY AND ME GET THE SHIT ALWAYS HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2007, 11:04 AM~7354245
> *NO ITS NOT I ALWAYS GET IN TROUBLE
> *


fucking Bela... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 26 2007, 08:52 PM~7357914
> *fucking Bela... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well its true ,since the 1st month i was in lux i got in trouble hahahahaha


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 25 2007, 10:27 AM~7346562
> *
> 
> my battery hold downs  just gone thru the copper stage ............
> *


weeee


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 25 2007, 10:27 AM~7346562
> *
> 
> my battery hold downs  just gone thru the copper stage ............
> *


ive never seen batt. hold downs done like that. 
that trunk is going to look real original and sick


----------



## fiftythree

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 25 2007, 08:27 AM~7346562
> *
> 
> my battery hold downs  just gone thru the copper stage ............
> *


looking good bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2007, 09:34 PM~7359131
> *well its true ,since the 1st month i was in lux i got in trouble hahahahaha
> *


indeed bro but that wouldn't be normal out of you if you didn't get in trouble once in a while...  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 26 2007, 10:46 PM~7359269
> *indeed bro but that wouldn't be normal out of you if you didn't get in trouble once in a while...  :biggrin:
> *


VERY TRUE AND YOUR MONKEY ASS STUCK BY AND BAILED MY ASS OUT ALOT BROHAM!!!!!  THANX :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2007, 09:52 PM~7359321
> *VERY TRUE AND YOUR MONKEY ASS STUCK BY AND BAILED MY ASS OUT ALOT BROHAM!!!!!  THANX :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 26 2007, 11:20 PM~7359607
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You got two of those straps? One for each quarter?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 27 2007, 10:51 AM~7362512
> *:uh: :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Lavish

Hold downs are looking good :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@Feb 27 2007, 12:02 PM~7362985
> *Hold downs are looking good :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 25 2007, 10:27 AM~7346562
> *
> 
> my battery hold downs  just gone thru the copper stage ............
> *


me likey!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.trader.ca/powerpage/details.asp...17&adid=5855758




> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Feb 27 2007, 12:43 PM~7363368
> *me likey!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

the tie downs are chromed bro...I saw them today and they look fucking nice...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2007, 03:54 PM~7364694
> *the tie downs are chromed bro...I saw them today and they look fucking nice...
> *


WHEN U PICKIN EM UP AND HOWS MY CADDY SWITCH PLATE?? ANY PICS???


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2007, 02:58 PM~7364727
> *WHEN U PICKIN EM UP AND HOWS MY CADDY SWITCH PLATE?? ANY PICS???
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2007, 01:58 PM~7364727
> *WHEN U PICKIN EM UP AND HOWS MY CADDY SWITCH PLATE?? ANY PICS???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2007, 02:29 PM~7364980
> *BAH
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 27 2007, 04:31 PM~7365001
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2007, 02:58 PM~7364727
> *WHEN U PICKIN EM UP AND HOWS MY CADDY SWITCH PLATE?? ANY PICS???
> *


most probably on friday...But I didn't have my camera with me today though...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2007, 04:56 PM~7365199
> *most probably on friday...But I didn't have my camera with me today though...
> *


WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU?????DID U SEE MY CADDU SWITCH PLATE??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2007, 03:58 PM~7365221
> *WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU?????DID U SEE MY CADDU SWITCH PLATE??
> *


No I didn't see it cause it was in the copper tank fokker...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2007, 05:00 PM~7365237
> *No I didn't see it cause it was in the copper tank fokker...
> *


YOU GOOD FOR NOTHING PILE OF GOOP TAKE THE CAM WITH U NEXT TIME U LAZY BEEEEEESH!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 27 2007, 04:01 PM~7364755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES :uh:


----------



## abel

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2007, 03:05 PM~7365287
> *YOU GOOD FOR NOTHING PILE OF GOOP  TAKE THE CAM WITH U NEXT TIME U LAZY BEEEEEESH!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

bah.!


----------



## vengence

ttt


----------



## seriouscc

NICE SHIT!!!!!
MORE PIC's PLEASE!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Feb 27 2007, 08:16 PM~7368311
> *NICE SHIT!!!!!
> MORE PIC's PLEASE!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hes still gettin parts together,


it should be gettin some parts put on it soon..... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 27 2007, 10:22 PM~7368359
> *hes still gettin parts together,
> it should be gettin some parts put on it soon..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2007, 08:06 AM~7371214
> *YEA JUST GOT IN MY LAMBO DOOR KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What.....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 28 2007, 10:18 AM~7371535
> *What.....
> *


DONT WORRY ITS NOT FOR THE CADDY ITS FOR MY BALLS TO LAMBO :biggrin: ONE FOR EACH NUT??


----------



## MAYHEM

got my new diff cover ,sending it off to the engravers hahahahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2007, 09:27 AM~7371599
> *DONT WORRY ITS NOT FOR THE CADDY ITS FOR MY BALLS TO LAMBO :biggrin: ONE FOR EACH NUT??
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2007, 04:05 PM~7365287
> *YOU GOOD FOR NOTHING PILE OF GOOP  TAKE THE CAM WITH U NEXT TIME U LAZY BEEEEEESH!!!
> *


bah


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## stonedraiders1213

caddy is looking tight bro. i hope i can get my caddy to as nice as your homie.


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 28 2007, 08:18 AM~7371535
> *What.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Feb 28 2007, 11:10 AM~7371884
> *caddy is looking tight bro. i hope i can get my caddy to as nice as your homie.
> *


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2007, 08:27 AM~7371599
> *DONT WORRY ITS NOT FOR THE CADDY ITS FOR MY BALLS TO LAMBO :biggrin: ONE FOR EACH NUT??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

bah


----------



## MAYHEM

DAH!


----------



## vengence

please tell me you aint puttin lambo doors on the fleet homie...

we already know the cars gonna be off the hook,

now we just have to really step the game up and get it back together homie..


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2007, 08:37 AM~7371656
> *got my new diff cover ,sending it off to the engravers hahahahahaha
> 
> *


ya gonna get the lux emblem across it homie?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 28 2007, 01:21 PM~7372949
> *please tell me you aint puttin lambo doors on the fleet homie...
> 
> we already know the cars gonna be off the hook,
> 
> now we just have to really step the game up and get it back together homie..
> *


NO LAMBOS HES A FOOL BRO.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2007, 11:25 AM~7372992
> *NO LAMBOS HES A FOOL BRO.
> *


cool... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 28 2007, 01:40 PM~7373103
> *cool... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vengence

so when ya gonna start actually puttin parts on the fleet homie..?


----------



## abel

wah!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 28 2007, 01:46 PM~7373155
> *so when ya gonna start actually puttin parts on the fleet homie..?
> *


WITHIN 3 WEEKS IT SHOULD START TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER AND MY NEW ENGRAVED KNOCK OFFS ARE ON THE WAY HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2007, 11:47 AM~7373171
> *WITHIN 3 WEEKS IT SHOULD START TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER AND MY NEW ENGRAVED KNOCK OFFS ARE ON THE WAY HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


super kickass.....

that car is gonna be killin em when its done..


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2007, 11:47 AM~7373171
> *WITHIN 3 WEEKS IT SHOULD START TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER AND MY NEW ENGRAVED KNOCK OFFS ARE ON THE WAY HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *



zenith ko??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 28 2007, 01:53 PM~7373227
> *zenith ko??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2007, 11:54 AM~7373235
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: =yes? :uh:


----------



## exotic_civic_25

WAZZ UP HOMIES


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by exotic_civic_25_@Feb 28 2007, 11:54 AM~7373242
> *WAZZ UP HOMIES
> *



sup mang!


----------



## PurpleLicious

the car will be awsome bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 28 2007, 01:54 PM~7373240
> *:biggrin: =yes?    :uh:
> *


WAIT AND SEE THE K-OS ARE CRAZY ALL ENGRAVED WITH A CADDY SYMBOL AND A CRAZY DESIGN ALL OVER IT AND CHROMED OUT :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2007, 12:58 PM~7373269
> *WAIT AND SEE THE K-OS ARE CRAZY ALL ENGRAVED WITH A CADDY SYMBOL AND A CRAZY DESIGN ALL OVER IT AND CHROMED OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2007, 11:58 AM~7373269
> *WAIT AND SEE THE K-OS ARE CRAZY ALL ENGRAVED WITH A CADDY SYMBOL AND A CRAZY DESIGN ALL OVER IT AND CHROMED OUT :biggrin:
> *


yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaahhh!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2007, 11:58 AM~7373269
> *WAIT AND SEE THE K-OS ARE CRAZY ALL ENGRAVED WITH A CADDY SYMBOL AND A CRAZY DESIGN ALL OVER IT AND CHROMED OUT :biggrin:
> *



i know wath is engraved ko :uh: :uh: :uh: 

i just want to know if its zenith ok your china shit :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 28 2007, 12:05 PM~7373339
> *i know wath is  engraved ko :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> i just want to know if its zenith ok your china shit :uh:
> *


 even some chinas that are engraved all badass would work killer while on display at the shows,one set for on the car still and one set to hook to the wheels off the car.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

HAHA YES


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 28 2007, 02:05 PM~7373339
> *i know wath is  engraved ko :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> i just want to know if its zenith ok your china shit :uh:
> *


WELL I DIDNT KNOW..... FRENCHMEN ARE RETARDS??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by vengence+Feb 28 2007, 12:21 PM~7372949-->
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me you aint puttin lambo doors on the fleet homie...
> 
> we already know the cars gonna be off the hook,
> 
> now we just have to really step the game up and get it back together homie..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2007, 12:25 PM~7372992
> *OF COURSE MANG I WANT SOME BUTTA-FLY DOOS ON MY SHIT
> *



ahahahah he said butta-fly :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 28 2007, 02:56 PM~7373
> *MAYHEMS MY IDOL I WANT HIS BODY AND I WANT HIM TO FILL MY LOOSE ASS HOLE WITH HIS MANHOOD
> *


ARE U FUCKIN MENTAL FOOL :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2007, 02:09 PM~7373746
> *ARE U FUCKIN MENTAL FOOL :uh:
> *


I'm part metal.....2 screws in the kankle


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 28 2007, 03:40 PM~7373914
> *I'm part metal.....2 screws in the kankle
> *


sweeeeeeeeeeeeet you ankle bitter ,tell your boyfreind not to bend u to much when he puts your ankles to your ears?


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

LATER FOKKERZ


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2007, 12:44 PM~7373563
> *HAHA YES
> *


was i right? :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2007, 12:51 PM~7373608
> *WELL I DIDNT KNOW..... FRENCHMEN ARE RETARDS??
> *



i dunno mang but i know YOU are retard!!!! :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 1 2007, 08:28 AM~7380214
> *i dunno mang but i know YOU are retard!!!! :uh:
> *


that may be true but you are retarded and retarded lookin hahahahahhaa


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 1 2007, 06:50 AM~7380296
> *that may be true but you are retarded and retarded lookin hahahahahhaa
> *


 :uh:


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## MAYHEM

D"OH


----------



## abel

ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel

okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## MAYHEM

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## abel

BAMBOKLAKAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

PUSSYCLOTAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHT


----------



## abel

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## MAYHEM

AGAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN !


----------



## abel

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

post more pics fokker :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 1 2007, 01:08 PM~7381775
> *post more pics fokker :0  :biggrin:
> *


weres my chrome fokker


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 1 2007, 11:54 AM~7382184
> *weres my chrome fokker
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## MAYHEM

NO


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 1 2007, 01:54 PM~7382184
> *weres my chrome fokker
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 1 2007, 02:56 PM~7382597
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

...


----------



## vengence

....


----------



## MAYHEM

b9ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## vengence

lol whats new homie...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 1 2007, 07:31 PM~7384525
> *lol whats new homie...
> *


NUTTIN BRO ,JUST THAT DAVE SOLD ME A SHITTY MP3 NO PLAYING CRAP THAT BASTARD HAHA


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 1 2007, 05:42 PM~7384621
> *NUTTIN BRO ,JUST THAT DAVE SOLD ME A SHITTY MP3  NO PLAYING CRAP THAT BASTARD HAHA
> *


shit happens..

you get the caddy outta storage yet?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 1 2007, 07:45 PM~7384648
> *shit happens..
> 
> you get the caddy outta storage yet?
> *


ARE U NUTS WITH A STORM COMMIN HERE TOMMOROW BAHAHAHA IN ABOUT 3 WEEKS SHES COMMIN OUT YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## abel

BWAH AHAH


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 1 2007, 05:47 PM~7384666
> *ARE U NUTS WITH A STORM COMMIN HERE TOMMOROW BAHAHAHA IN ABOUT 3 WEEKS SHES COMMIN OUT YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


sounds good best to be safe and not sorry.. :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 1 2007, 06:42 PM~7384621
> *NUTTIN BRO ,JUST THAT DAVE SOLD ME A SHITTY MP3  NO PLAYING CRAP THAT BASTARD HAHA
> *



hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 1 2007, 11:24 PM~7387000
> *hahaha :roflmao:
> *


haha stfu u poor prick !!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 1 2007, 07:42 PM~7384621
> *NUTTIN BRO ,JUST THAT DAVE SOLD ME A SHITTY MP3  NO PLAYING CRAP THAT BASTARD HAHA
> *


 :0 WAHAHAHAHA YOU GOT DAVEOWNED! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 2 2007, 10:25 AM~7389721
> *:0  WAHAHAHAHA YOU GOT DAVEOWNED! :biggrin:
> *


X2 JEWBAGOWNED BY DAVE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 1 2007, 10:14 PM~7386161
> *sounds good best to be safe and not sorry.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 1 2007, 06:42 PM~7384621
> *NUTTIN BRO ,JUST THAT DAVE SOLD ME A SHITTY MP3  NO PLAYING CRAP THAT BASTARD HAHA
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 2 2007, 01:40 PM~7390903
> *:0
> *


U JEW HARP SMILLEY WHORE BAG CUM SOCKET?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 2 2007, 12:41 PM~7390909
> *U JEW HARP SMILLEY WHORE BAG CUM SOCKET?
> *


wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa fokker I'll replace it for you ya cheap mp3 breaking bastard...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 2 2007, 01:48 PM~7390960
> *wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa fokker I'll replace it for you ya cheap mp3 breaking bastard...*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66LOU

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 2 2007, 10:48 AM~7390960
> *wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa fokker I'll replace it for you ya cheap mp3 breaking bastard...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 2 2007, 12:51 PM~7390979
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MR LOUVILLE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 2 2007, 01:57 PM~7391021
> *MR LOUVILLE  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Mar 2 2007, 01:48 PM~7390960-->
> 
> 
> 
> wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa fokker I'll replace it for you ya cheap mp3 breaking bastard...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha learn to get working mp3 nikka
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 2 2007, 02:01 PM~7391047
> *:0
> *


weres my chrome already u inbred!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 2 2007, 02:17 PM~7391139
> *haha learn to get working mp3 nikka
> weres my chrome already u inbred!!!
> *


Its covered in horse shit! You still want it?????? :cheesy:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
the lowers make a great bird bath! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 2 2007, 02:18 PM~7391146
> *Its covered in horse shit! You still want it?????? :cheesy:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> the lowers make a great bird bath!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yes i want it ,the shit just adds character!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

ha


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 2 2007, 01:03 PM~7391419
> *yes i want it ,the shit just adds character!! :biggrin:
> *


homie you left yourself open on that one for a clown but im buzzin to good right now to care...


----------



## abel




----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 2 2007, 09:43 PM~7393610
> *homie you left yourself open on that one for a clown but im buzzin to good right now to care...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

Nice ride man, keep up the great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 3 2007, 07:11 AM~7395964
> *:uh:
> *


lol nevermind homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## abel

WHY MAKE A BUILD UP OF A CAR YOU DONT HAVE BUILD


:uh:  :uh: :uh: :uh:  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 3 2007, 05:01 PM~7398508
> *WHY MAKE A BUILD UP OF A CAR YOU DONT HAVE BUILD
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:    :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


i know you aint talkin bout me homie...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO

my desktop:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Mar 3 2007, 10:19 PM~7400730
> *my desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: i have take that pic at the scp


----------



## vengence

nice desktop...

i have a different one for mine but still bela's car/


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 4 2007, 01:33 PM~7404003
> *nice desktop...
> 
> i have a different one for mine but still bela's car/
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 4 2007, 10:00 AM~7402422
> *:cheesy:  i have take that pic at the scp
> *


ya thats a bad ass pic you took at scp bro!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 5 2007, 09:10 AM~7409805
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 5 2007, 11:25 AM~7409871
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 5 2007, 11:03 AM~7410051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2007, 12:35 PM~7410269
> *:0
> *


BAHAHA WAIT TILL WE GET OUR ZENITHS NIGGIDY?? :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:uh:


> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 5 2007, 10:03 AM~7410051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: china :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 5 2007, 01:47 PM~7410724
> *:uh:
> :uh:  china :uh:
> *


ya so ,and i gots zenith wut of it fool? :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 5 2007, 12:06 PM~7410851
> *ya so ,and i gots zenith wut of it fool?  :uh:
> *



yeah i know you copy me ................first china powdercoated and now zenith :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 5 2007, 12:20 PM~7410928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn were the fuck you take pic like this :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 5 2007, 02:21 PM~7410938
> *yeah i know you copy me ................first china powdercoated and now zenith :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 5 2007, 01:22 PM~7410947
> *damn were the fuck you take pic like this :uh:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 5 2007, 02:24 PM~7410957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 5 2007, 12:24 PM~7410957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yummy :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 5 2007, 03:43 PM~7411566
> *yummy :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 28 2007, 11:54 AM~7373240
> *:biggrin: =yes?    :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: =WEE WEE FRENCH FRY :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

BAHAHAHA


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 5 2007, 03:47 PM~7412397
> *:biggrin: =WEE WEE FRENCH FRY :uh:
> *


hey paki lover you suck with your last week joke


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 5 2007, 03:53 PM~7412764
> *hey paki lover you suck with your last week joke
> *


Ive been meaning to ask why do yall call him paki lover?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Mar 5 2007, 07:47 PM~7413180
> *Ive been meaning to ask why do yall call him paki lover?
> *


i guess u havent seen the pics with him a a gang of pakis playing hide the saussage hahahah


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 5 2007, 05:36 PM~7413507
> *i guess u havent seen the pics with him a a gang of pakis playing hide the saussage hahahah
> *


na


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 5 2007, 10:02 AM~7410042
> *
> *


NICE RIMS HOMIE....


THEY GONNA LOOK BADASS ON THE CADDY..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 5 2007, 11:49 AM~7410372
> *BAHAHA WAIT TILL WE GET OUR ZENITHS NIGGIDY?? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that's gonna be sweet... :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2

HERE'S MINE WITH A CHROME LIP


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Mar 5 2007, 10:18 PM~7414342-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's gonna be sweet... :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get your money ready there being shipped out this week ,mine might go to the engravers haha fokker?[/b]
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DirtyBird2_@Mar 5 2007, 10:54 PM~7414774
> *HERE'S MINE WITH A CHROME LIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats to sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Lavish

Where those chrome pics at??????? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Whats up Mayham  Man those chips set those rims off.....shits tight


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2007, 07:55 AM~7417812
> *get your money ready there being shipped out this week ,mine might go to the engravers haha fokker?*
> thats to sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
> [/b]


fucking rich bastard... :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2007, 12:13 PM~7419043
> *fucking rich bastard... :0
> *


 :biggrin: but nowere as rich as you!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jan 26 2007, 05:11 PM~7095602-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 08:16 AM~7126269
> *Here you go Mr. Mayhem. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 04:56 PM~7149509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 5 2007, 04:53 PM~7412764
> *hey paki lover you suck with your last week joke
> *


thats "weak" you illiterate bastard..now go ram the eiffel tower in your railroaded ass pipe :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 6 2007, 01:10 PM~7419498
> *thats "weak" you illiterate bastard..now go ram the eiffel tower in your railroaded ass pipe :angry:
> *


*PARISOWNED*


----------



## vengence

lol


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 5 2007, 09:23 PM~7413844
> *NICE RIMS HOMIE....
> THEY GONNA LOOK BADASS ON THE CADDY..
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Mar 5 2007, 09:08 PM~7413738
> *na
> *


 :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2007, 12:26 PM~7420011
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 6 2007, 11:49 PM~7424271
> *:biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## razor

:wave: uffin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 7 2007, 10:47 AM~7426800
> *:0
> *


I SEE YOUR STILL A SMILEY WHORE!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 7 2007, 09:10 AM~7426952
> *I SEE YOUR STILL A SMILEY WHORE!!
> *



I TOLD YOU 2-3 PER DAY


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 7 2007, 11:17 AM~7427007
> *I TOLD YOU 2-3 PER DAY
> *


you are already at 12 fokker :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 7 2007, 09:15 AM~7426383
> *:wave:  uffin:
> *


  SUP


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 7 2007, 09:38 AM~7427177
> *you are already at 12 fokker :uh:
> *



hey stop snitching my account fokker :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 7 2007, 12:55 PM~7427888
> *hey stop snitching my account fokker :angry:
> *


stfu douche bag


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## razor

> ??? what am i lookin at other than a blue rimm???


----------



## MAYHEM

> ??? what am i lookin at other than a blue rimm???
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT YOU SHOULD BE LOOKIN AT IS YOUR SIGNATURE YOU DIDNT SPELL "AVAILABLE" CORRECT NIKKA
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. White

:0


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 7 2007, 05:24 PM~7429889
> *WHAT YOU SHOULD BE LOOKIN AT IS YOUR SIGNATURE YOU DIDNT SPELL "AVAILABLE" CORRECT NIKKA
> *


THERE YOU GO FOKKER.AVALABLE


----------



## razor

NICE RIM'S :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 5 2007, 11:02 AM~7410042
> *
> *



nice rims man :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here's Bela's battery tie downs chromed for his 93 fleet...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's Bela's switch plate all chromed out...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel




----------



## impala_631




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Mar 7 2007, 10:16 PM~7432400-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Bela's switch plate all chromed out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2007, 10:21 PM~7432448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHEN U BRINGIN IT 2 ME WITH MY PUMP PLATES HAHAHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 8 2007, 08:10 AM~7435166
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WHEN U BRINGIN IT 2 ME WITH MY PUMP PLATES HAHAHA
> *


pump backplates are at Timmay's bro...


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Lavish

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2007, 09:11 PM~7432336
> *here's Bela's battery tie downs chromed for his 93 fleet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!!!!

Those turned out real good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JSpot69

FOOOKERR!  Nice chrome!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@Mar 8 2007, 10:40 AM~7435653
> *NICE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Those turned out real good :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YA BRO THERE GREAT, THANX


----------



## Lavish

SO when do we get to see all this stuff put together????? :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@Mar 8 2007, 10:50 AM~7435736
> *SO when do we get to see all this stuff put together?????  :0  :0
> *


WITH IN ABOUT 3 WEEKS AND THEN I WILL HAVE LOTSA PICS BRO


----------



## Lavish

Sweet :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@Mar 8 2007, 10:55 AM~7435766
> *Sweet :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 8 2007, 02:58 AM~7434347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## 66LOU

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2007, 07:16 PM~7432400
> *Here's Bela's switch plate all chromed out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THATS TOO NICE FOR THAT PUDD :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 8 2007, 01:46 PM~7436623
> *DAM THATS TOO NICE FOR THAT PUDD  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 8 2007, 11:46 AM~7436623
> *DAM THATS TOO NICE FOR THAT PUDD  :biggrin:
> *


bAhahaha hbaHAHA YEP THAT PUDD WILL BE FLOSSIN' SOON


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 8 2007, 12:46 PM~7436623
> *DAM THATS TOO NICE FOR THAT PUDD  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 66LOU

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 8 2007, 10:54 AM~7436664
> *:uh:
> *


J/K BRO CAR IS COMMING ALONG NICE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 8 2007, 04:33 PM~7437642
> *J/K BRO CAR IS COMMING ALONG NICE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

thats a nice switchplate man, i aint seen nothing like that before. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 8 2007, 08:27 PM~7439098
> *thats a nice switchplate man, i aint seen nothing like that before. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM

*HEY DAVE WHEN WE GETTING OUR ENGRAVED PLAQUES BRO?????*


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 9 2007, 06:58 AM~7443286
> *HEY DAVE WHEN WE GETTING OUR ENGRAVED PLAQUES BRO?????
> *




in 2029 i think :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 9 2007, 11:54 AM~7444234
> *in 2029 i think :0
> *


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 9 2007, 10:09 AM~7444298
> *DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> *



bah!


----------



## MAYHEM

X2


----------



## MAYHEM

TRUE


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## vengence

if you want a engraved plaque why not send yours to get engraved,theres some killer engraves on layitlow


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 28 2007, 09:18 AM~7371535
> *What.....
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 10 2007, 08:50 AM~7449596
> *you on strike too meat head?
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 9 2007, 07:58 AM~7443286
> *HEY DAVE WHEN WE GETTING OUR ENGRAVED PLAQUES BRO?????
> *


hopefully soon bro...


----------



## abel

wah! :0


----------



## MAYHEM

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## abel

wahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

yes


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 9 2007, 09:24 PM~7447274
> *if you want a engraved plaque why not send yours to get engraved,theres some killer engraves on layitlow
> *


hey dummy it is mine at the engravers dave just has the info on when we gettin it back fool


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 11 2007, 08:52 PM~7457062
> *hey dummy it is mine at the engravers dave just has the info on when we gettin it back fool
> *


SO YOU WANNA FIGHT ABOUT IT????????








WELL PUT YOUR HEAD BETWEEN YOUR LEGS AND FIGHT FOR AIR, STANCH ASS MOFOWAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH!
:cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 9 2007, 08:24 PM~7447274
> *if you want a engraved plaque why not send yours to get engraved,theres some killer engraves on layitlow
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 11 2007, 08:57 PM~7457087
> *SO YOU WANNA FIGHT ABOUT IT????????
> WELL PUT YOUR HEAD BETWEEN YOUR LEGS AND FIGHT FOR AIR, STANCH ASS MOFOWAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH!
> :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you inbreded retards make no sence like why u guys fuck and get fucked by your live stock ya pickle smuggler :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

*JUST PUT ON MY NEW ENGRAVED KOS*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 12 2007, 11:29 AM~7461227
> *JUST PUT ON MY NEW ENGRAVED KOS
> 
> *


looking real nice Bela...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 12 2007, 12:29 PM~7461227
> *JUST PUT ON MY NEW ENGRAVED KOS
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD BRO!


----------



## MAYHEM

SO WHERES MY CHROME DIFF BRO???


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 12 2007, 12:39 PM~7461316
> *SO WHERES MY CHROME DIFF BRO???
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: I THINK YOU NEED A PINK ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 12 2007, 12:51 PM~7461408
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  I THINK YOU NEED A PINK ONE! :biggrin:
> *


OK PINK CHROME GET IT 4 ME U PLAD COLORED LOOSE ASS ****


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 12 2007, 12:59 PM~7461458
> *OK PINK CHROME GET IT 4 ME U PLAD COLORED LOOSE ASS ****
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

Wheels on the car yet??


----------



## MAYHEM

HURRY


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 12 2007, 12:15 PM~7461581
> *HURRY
> *


UP

:biggrin:


----------



## KandyCaddy

TTT


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 9 2007, 05:18 PM~7446722
> *
> *


BARHARHARHARHR FOOT BANGER


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 12 2007, 10:32 AM~7461258
> *looking real nice Bela...
> *


THOSE LOOK NICE BISH.......CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM IN ANOTHER RAP VIDEO :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 12 2007, 02:43 PM~7462138
> *THOSE LOOK NICE BISH.......CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM IN ANOTHER RAP VIDEO :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 12 2007, 01:43 PM~7462138
> *THOSE LOOK NICE BISH.......CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM IN ANOTHER RAP VIDEO :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

real nice engraving bela


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 12 2007, 06:08 PM~7463513
> *real nice engraving bela
> *


thanx alot bro


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

damn i read 23 pages of this shit and damn fukker u ad me crackin up laughin but on the real the car is lookin mighty nice and i also have a question im not to sure if u hop ur car very frequent but i was wondering if its a good idea to fiberglass the quarter panels cause im makin my lac a hopper and need to know if it would be a good i dea or not much props on the lac lookin mighty nice


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Mar 12 2007, 08:26 PM~7464554
> *damn i read 23 pages of this shit and damn fukker u ad me crackin up laughin but on the real the car is lookin mighty nice and i also have a question im not to sure if u hop ur car very frequent but i was wondering if its a good idea to fiberglass the quarter panels cause im makin my lac a hopper and need to know if it would be a good i dea or not much props on the lac lookin mighty nice
> *


its always a good idea to fiberglass the bitch just incase bro!!


----------



## MAYHEM

WELL I JUST GOT MY NEW BILLET SHIFTER FOR MY CADDY


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2007, 07:55 AM~7468317
> *WELL I JUST GOT MY NEW BILLET SHIFTER FOR MY CADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET ANUS CLEANER BISH :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 13 2007, 01:26 PM~7469371
> *SWEET ANUS CLEANER BISH :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ya so when u commin over so i can take out all the cum stains out yo loose ass beeeeeeeeeesh!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 13 2007, 01:33 PM~7469415
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


DONT GIMMI THEM FACES BEFORE I SLAP U WIFF MY COD PIECE!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

MY SET OF ZENITHS


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Mar 13 2007, 11:34 AM~7469419-->
> 
> 
> 
> DONT GIMMI THEM FACES BEFORE I SLAP U WIFF MY COD PIECE!!!! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 BISH I WILL STRAP A MERKIN ON YOUR MOUFF SO YOU SMELL BALLS
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2007, 12:19 PM~7469629
> *MY SET OF ZENITHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: PHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATY


----------



## MAYHEM

X2


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

show the trunk you cannuck fuck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 13 2007, 03:00 PM~7469821
> *show the trunk you cannuck fuck!!!!!!!!!
> *


SHOW US YOUR MOP AND BUCKET YA YELLOW TEEF JACKOFF ARTIST


----------



## abel

nice rims bro :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 13 2007, 03:31 PM~7469981
> *nice rims bro :cheesy:
> *


HAHA NOW WE WILL ALL HAVE GREAT RIMS


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 13 2007, 01:00 PM~7469821
> *show the trunk you cannuck fuck!!!!!!!!!
> *


HAHAAHA...........





SAYS THE TOILET SCRUBBER


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2007, 01:38 PM~7470023
> *HAHA NOW WE WILL ALL HAVE GREAT RIMS
> *


yup we all rolling on zenith


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: RICH BASTARDS


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 13 2007, 03:40 PM~7470034
> *HAHAAHA...........
> SAYS THE TOILET SCRUBBER
> *


BAHAHAHA OWNED


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2007, 01:59 PM~7470115
> *BAHAHAHA OWNED
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2007, 07:55 AM~7468317
> *WELL I JUST GOT MY NEW BILLET SHIFTER FOR MY CADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey do you think it fit on my towncar?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 13 2007, 04:15 PM~7470198
> *hey do you think it fit on my towncar?
> *


NO BUT I COULD FIND OUT IF THERES ONE FOR YOUR BRO?? :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2007, 02:17 PM~7470208
> *NO BUT I COULD FIND OUT IF THERES ONE FOR YOUR BRO?? :biggrin:
> *



realy if you can chek for me bro its awesome....thanks :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 13 2007, 04:18 PM~7470211
> *realy if you can chek for me bro its awesome....thanks :cheesy:
> *


IM LOOKIN BRO!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2007, 02:27 PM~7470255
> *IM LOOKIN BRO!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 12 2007, 10:29 AM~7461227
> *JUST PUT ON MY NEW ENGRAVED KOS
> 
> *


looks tight bela, :biggrin: 

and i didnt know that about your plaques being at the engravers i thought you was askin about gettin em engraved........

so i was just tryin to help a lil bit..damn... :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 13 2007, 04:44 PM~7470346
> *looks tight bela, :biggrin:
> 
> and i didnt know that about your plaques being at the engravers i thought you was askin about gettin em engraved........
> 
> so i was just tryin to help a lil bit..damn... :angry:
> *


HAHA I KNOW BRO JUST BUSTIN YO BALLS LITTLE MAN :cheesy:


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2007, 09:55 AM~7468317
> *WELL I JUST GOT MY NEW BILLET SHIFTER FOR MY CADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where can u buy a shifter like that for a cadi


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 13 2007, 04:50 PM~7470377
> *where can u buy a shifter like that for a cadi
> *


 :uh: DAMNNNNNNN EVERY FOKKER NOW WANTS THIS BIZNITCH


----------



## impala_631




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2007, 02:46 PM~7470359
> *HAHA I KNOW BRO JUST BUSTIN YO BALLS LITTLE MAN :cheesy:
> *


i know i was just fuckin with ya a bit also.... :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Mar 14 2007, 01:18 AM~7474133-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bad asssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Mar 14 2007, 01:25 AM~7474163
> *i know i was just fuckin with ya a bit also.... :cheesy:
> *


bahahaha fokker


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 13 2007, 12:40 PM~7470034
> *HAHAAHA...........
> SAYS THE TOILET SCRUBBER
> *


HAHAHA SAYS THE GAY PORN FLUFFER!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 14 2007, 10:46 AM~7475646
> *HAHAHA SAYS THE GAY PORN FLUFFER!!!!!!
> *


oh shiiiitahahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2007, 02:53 PM~7470394
> *:uh:  DAMNNNNNNN  EVERY FOKKER NOW WANTS THIS BIZNITCH
> *


baha shiftowned


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 14 2007, 08:46 AM~7475646
> *HAHAHA SAYS THE GAY PORN FLUFFER!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: hahaha says the unicycle rider !!!! whaahah


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 14 2007, 11:39 AM~7475990
> *:uh: hahaha says the unicycle rider !!!! whaahah
> *


BOOYAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

YOU KNOW MY STEEZ :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 14 2007, 12:29 PM~7476277
> *YOU KNOW MY STEEZ :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

SKILLZ SKILLZ SKILLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: PEEP THE RECITLE


----------



## MAYHEM

WERE?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: IN YO MUTHAPHUKIN ASS...ITS 187.4 ON YOUR DIAL THATS WBALLZ IF YOUR SNIFFIN


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2007, 08:55 AM~7468317
> *WELL I JUST GOT MY NEW BILLET SHIFTER FOR MY CADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 14 2007, 12:43 PM~7476377
> *:0
> *


WAHAHAHA I KNOW U BEGGIN ME FOR ONE BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2007, 01:19 PM~7469629
> *MY SET OF ZENITHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :biggrin: WIFF SOME MUSTARD AND MAYO :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

NO MUSTARD NIGGLIT!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: THATS HOW WE DOES IT IN THE BAY AREA KNUCKLE HEAD


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 14 2007, 12:49 PM~7476427
> *:uh: THATS HOW WE DOES IT IN THE BAY AREA KNUCKLE HEAD
> *


YOUR FROM MN DUMB ASS


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2007, 10:55 AM~7476466
> *YOUR FROM MN DUMB ASS
> *


 :uh: BUT MY BALLZACK STAYS IN THE BAY


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 14 2007, 01:12 PM~7476579
> *:uh: BUT MY BALLZACK STAYS IN THE BAY
> *


AND ITS IN E40s MOUFF


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2007, 11:37 AM~7476742
> *AND ITS IN E40s MOUFF
> *


 :uh: WHAHAHA E40 IS MY BRO-HAM


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 14 2007, 01:52 PM~7476851
> *:uh: WHAHAHA E40 IS MY BRO-HAM
> *


HES IN YO ASS


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YOU SMELL LIKE RAT PISS


----------



## MAYHEM

AND YOU LOOK LIKE RINO SHIT


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: AND YOU LOOK LIKE A LAMMAS BALLS THAT GOT RUN OVER BY A F-16


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 14 2007, 02:24 PM~7477038
> *:uh: AND YOU LOOK LIKE A LAMMAS BALLS THAT GOT RUN OVER BY A F-16
> *


AND DONT EVEN TRY AND TELL ME THERES SOMETHING WRONG WITH NTHAT FOKKER CUS I CALL BULLSHIT ON THAT? :biggrin:







http://cgi.ebay.ca/AUDIOBAHN-ABASS10-10-CA...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

POOOOOOHAHAHAH


----------



## MAYHEM

JEWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: BOTH HORRIBLE PHOTOSHOPS AHAHAHWHWHAHAWHAW


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 14 2007, 03:18 PM~7477369
> *:uh: BOTH HORRIBLE PHOTOSHOPS AHAHAHWHWHAHAWHAW
> *


LIER THERE REAL PICS AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: TRUE


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHA PICOWNED


----------



## Infamous James

BHAHAH JANITOWNED WITH A MOPOWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

barfonthefloorowned


----------



## abel

wah!


----------



## MAYHEM

KAHAHAH


----------



## abel

rak!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2007, 11:44 AM~7476387
> *WAHAHAHA I KNOW U BEGGIN ME FOR ONE BAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 14 2007, 09:34 PM~7479546
> *:0
> *


haha beg harder *****


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2007, 07:53 PM~7479681
> *haha beg harder *****
> *


 :uh:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 14 2007, 10:02 PM~7479763
> *:uh:
> *


then eat a dickahahahahahha


----------



## abel

wah!


----------



## MAYHEM

ARE U SERIOUS??


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 15 2007, 07:00 AM~7482641
> *ARE U SERIOUS??
> *



100$ plus shipping :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 15 2007, 10:13 AM~7482699
> *100$ plus shipping :0
> *


AND A TORN SOCK?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 15 2007, 05:07 AM~7482492
> *then eat a dickahahahahahha
> *


THATS MORE YOUR STYLE :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 15 2007, 10:22 AM~7482721
> *AND A TORN SOCK?
> *


i gotta sock but its kinda crusty...and it is my bestest friend....shes my cum dumpster


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 15 2007, 11:05 AM~7482882
> *THATS MORE YOUR STYLE  :uh:
> *


HAHA THE FAT MAN HAS JOKES U ANAL DWELLER, HOW ABOUT U GO CHOKE ON ANOTHER COCK, U FLABBY FAT CHODE MUNCHER :angry:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 15 2007, 07:22 AM~7482721
> *AND A TORN SOCK?
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 15 2007, 01:50 PM~7483926
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

wah!


----------



## MAYHEM

RAH!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 15 2007, 01:31 PM~7484203
> *RAH!
> *


bah aha :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:loco::loco::loco::loco::loco:::loco::loco::loco:


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/index.ph...9f9c00bd70a8ce8


----------



## MAYHEM

X2


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 15 2007, 07:05 PM~7486489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 15 2007, 06:05 PM~7486489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/index.ph...9f9c00bd70a8ce8


----------



## Infamous James

WAH INDIOWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 16 2007, 10:27 AM~7489601
> *WAH INDIOWNED
> *


u r idiotowned


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: PISSMOP OWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 16 2007, 10:30 AM~7489618
> *:uh: PISSMOP OWNED
> *


SCOTTY???????


----------



## Infamous James

SLAPYOSELFWIFFABOLTONOWNED


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

WAHAHAHAHA!
http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/index.ph...06f3d4de4568e16


----------



## MAYHEM

x2


----------



## MAYHEM

WTF


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 15 2007, 09:05 PM~7486489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi-Lac'n

very nice project!


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 15 2007, 06:05 PM~7486489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

bah! :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 16 2007, 09:39 PM~7493466
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

wah!


----------



## MAYHEM

booooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 15 2007, 06:05 PM~7486489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:

lookin good,and its gonna set em apart at the shows..


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 18 2007, 06:06 PM~7501804
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:    :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> lookin good,and its gonna set em apart at the shows..
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: those rims are too nice for a canadian to floss


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 19 2007, 02:19 PM~7506910
> *:uh: those rims are too  nice for a canadian to floss
> *


stfu numb nuts


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 19 2007, 11:45 AM~7507068
> *stfu numb nuts its nicer than your tricycle you drive
> *


 :uh: :angry: stfu asshole


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 19 2007, 02:49 PM~7507092
> *:uh:  :angry: stfu asshole
> *


wahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 19 2007, 11:50 AM~7507097
> *wahahahaha
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

BOOYAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

crap farmer :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

AND SHART BATHERS!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

up up and awayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## MAYHEM

TRUE


----------



## vengence

any progress homie.


----------



## MAYHEM

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 20 2007, 12:46 PM~7515008
> *SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON
> *


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDD


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2007, 03:51 PM~7515041
> *GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDD
> *


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Is this thing out of the closet yet?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 20 2007, 05:18 PM~7515696
> *Is this thing out of the closet yet?
> *


NO MR BIG BIRD SESAMEET STREET IMPALA BOY!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 20 2007, 03:24 PM~7515735
> *NO MR BIG BIRD SESAMEET STREET IMPALA BOY!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

low *BLOW*


So are you saying your both still in the closet waiting to bust out and hit them hard Canadian streets


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 20 2007, 05:32 PM~7515785
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> low BLOW
> So are you saying your both still in the closet waiting to bust out and hit them hard Canadian streets
> *


YES IM IN THE CLOSeT WIFF U AND BUSTIN A NUT ON YO CHIN NIKKA


----------



## MAYHEM

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

MY ZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Gimme those for two loonies and a tooney


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 21 2007, 03:10 PM~7522383
> *Gimme those for two loonies and a tooney
> *


ISNT THAT WHAT U CHARGE FOR A BARE BACK BLOW JOB!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH!!


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 21 2007, 01:29 PM~7521822
> *MY ZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ
> 
> *


what car are those going on? And how much would those usually cost?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 21 2007, 08:56 PM~7524677
> *what car are those going on? And how much would those usually cost?
> *


those will go on the caddy for shows and they actually cost a fuckin arm and a leg


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 15 2007, 06:21 PM~7485514
> *X2
> 
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

YOU GOTS GIRL FEETS YO


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 22 2007, 02:36 PM~7529888
> *YOU GOTS GIRL FEETS YO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE CHI BRO


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

She's getting into and chewing on errythang.....WTF


----------



## CYCLON3

kool


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 22 2007, 02:44 PM~7529930
> *She's getting into and chewing on errythang.....WTF
> *


GET LOTTA CHEW TOYS ,AND WHEN U SEE HER TRYING TO CHEW ON STUFF MAKE SURE SHE CHEWS ON THE TOYS.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 22 2007, 11:47 AM~7529943
> *GET LOTTA CHEW TOYS ,AND WHEN U SEE HER TRYING TO CHEW ON STUFF MAKE SURE SHE CHEWS  ON THE TOYS.
> *


 :uh: i got sumn for that lil bum to chew on :angry: 

but i forget now


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 22 2007, 04:50 PM~7530632
> *:uh: i got sumn for that lil bum to chew on  :angry:
> 
> but i forget now
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 22 2007, 01:57 PM~7530663
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 22 2007, 05:57 PM~7531003
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 22 2007, 03:02 PM~7531033
> *:uh:
> *


   :


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 22 2007, 06:28 PM~7531226
> *    :
> *


:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Infamous James

:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MAYHEM

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Infamous James

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nicoderm:


----------



## MAYHEM

STFU


----------



## Infamous James

FU rathead :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

EAT MY SHIT SANC-HO LOVING MOOK


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: quit talking about your inbred rat tailed chinese vata sanch rat!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 22 2007, 07:17 PM~7531578
> *:uh: quit talking about your inbred rat tailed chinese vata sanch rat!!!!
> *


YOU MEAT FLUTE PLAYING DIRTY CHORRO MUNCHER


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## abel

wah!


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel+Mar 23 2007, 05:24 AM~7535343-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :uh: :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Mar 23 2007, 05:30 AM~7535355
> *wah!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

you dirty french wee wee beret wearing mook


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 23 2007, 12:06 PM~7536256
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> you dirty french wee wee beret wearing mook
> *


TRUE


----------



## Infamous James

wahhahahhahahahahahha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 23 2007, 12:38 PM~7536473
> *wahhahahhahahahahahha
> *


x2


----------



## Infamous James

wahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahawahahahaahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

WTF ARE YOU TALKIN BOUT BOZO THE ASS FUCK!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 23 2007, 10:00 AM~7536664
> *WTF ARE YOU TALKIN BOUT BOZO THE ASS FUCK!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'm locking this topic


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YOU SHOULD LOCK YOUR KEYBOARD :yessad:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 23 2007, 12:52 PM~7537358
> *:uh: YOU SHOULD LOCK YOUR KEYBOARD :yessad:
> *


CAPS LOCKED FEWWWWLLLLLLLL


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 23 2007, 02:51 PM~7537349
> *I'm locking this topic
> *


LOCK YOUR ANUS ,TO MANY COCKS IN AND OUT FOOLIO??


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 23 2007, 11:56 AM~7537372
> *CAPS LOCKED FEWWWWLLLLLLLL
> *


CAPLAUCHOWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

OMG


----------



## impala_631




----------



## Infamous James

:angry: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 23 2007, 05:31 PM~7538236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 23 2007, 03:31 PM~7538236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

haha


----------



## DirtyBird2

:0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 24 2007, 08:07 AM~7541853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## abel

ok.....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 24 2007, 07:07 AM~7541853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahaha joe u fokkerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## vengence

nice hoodie joe.....


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

that caddy is banging bro.. keep it up


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## abel




----------



## abel

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 6 2006, 02:42 PM~6707794
> * WE AINT BIGG ASS BALLERS LIKE LUXURIOUSMONTREAL THATS ONE RICH MOTHAFUKKAH!!
> *


I'm the poorest fokker in the club MAYHEM TRUMP...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 25 2007, 07:49 PM~7549035
> *I'm the poorest fokker in the club MAYHEM TRUMP...
> *


stfu david gates


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 25 2007, 07:44 PM~7549222
> *stfu david gates
> *


HEY WHAT THE FUCK IS UP YOU ROGAIN TAKING, SHREW FACE LOOKING MUSKRATT BASTARD THAT WAS BORN FROM AN ELAPHANTS ANUS STRAIGHT OUT OF THE BURROWS OF WHOVILLE!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 25 2007, 06:44 PM~7549222
> *stfu david gates
> *


you're the richest fokker in the club MAYHEM TRUMP...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 25 2007, 06:48 PM~7549235
> *HEY WHAT THE FUCK IS UP YOU ROGAIN TAKING, SHREW FACE LOOKING MUSKRATT BASTARD THAT WAS BORN FROM AN ELAPHANTS ANUS STRAIGHT OUT OF THE BURROWS OF WHOVILLE!
> *


wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 25 2007, 07:52 PM~7549253
> *wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


aha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 25 2007, 06:52 PM~7549257
> *aha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 25 2007, 08:48 PM~7549235
> *HEY WHAT THE FUCK IS UP YOU ROGAIN TAKING, SHREW FACE LOOKING MUSKRATT BASTARD THAT WAS BORN FROM AN ELAPHANTS ANUS STRAIGHT OUT OF THE BURROWS OF WHOVILLE!
> *


look at this backwoods frankeinsteins twin looking needle dick that has an ass as loose as pornstars go fix that big fuckin football head you bull riding dick lickerrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 25 2007, 06:54 PM~7549260
> *look at this backwoods frankeinsteins twin looking needle dick that has an ass as loose as pornstars go fix that big fuckin football head you bull riding dick lickerrrrrrrrrrrr
> *


fucking Bela... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 25 2007, 05:48 PM~7549235
> *HEY WHAT THE FUCK IS UP YOU ROGAIN TAKING, SHREW FACE LOOKING MUSKRATT BASTARD THAT WAS BORN FROM AN ELAPHANTS ANUS STRAIGHT OUT OF THE BURROWS OF WHOVILLE!
> *


bwahahhaa muskratbastardowned


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 25 2007, 07:54 PM~7549260
> *look at this backwoods frankeinsteins twin looking needle dick that has an ass as loose as pornstars go fix that big fuckin football head you bull riding dick lickerrrrrrrrrrrr
> *


You could land a couple of rogain helicopters on them 2 receeding runways on top of your forehead you bricklayer thats looks like he chews on bricks covered in rat piss mofo!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 25 2007, 06:58 PM~7549274
> *You could land a couple of rogain helicopters on them 2 receeding runways on top of your forhead you bricklayer thats looks like he chews on bricks covered in rat piss  mofo!
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 25 2007, 05:54 PM~7549260
> *look at this backwoods frankeinsteins twin looking needle dick that has an ass as loose as pornstars go fix that big fuckin football head you bull riding dick lickerrrrrrrrrrrr
> *


footballheadowned


----------



## vengence

damn yall never fail to make me laugh when my day is shitty..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 25 2007, 07:59 PM~7549285
> *damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ahahaha!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 25 2007, 06:00 PM~7549289
> *damn yall never fail to make me laugh when my day is shitty..
> *


wahawh you forget to wipe????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 25 2007, 07:00 PM~7549289
> *damn yall never fail to make me laugh when my day is shitty..
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

no you bafoon,,,,

work sux and aint nothin gonna be better till im home drinkin a beer and relaxin..


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YOU SILLY LITTLE BASTARD


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 25 2007, 08:12 PM~7549369
> *:uh: YOU SILLY LITTLE BASTARD
> *


 :0


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 25 2007, 07:10 PM~7548858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 25 2007, 08:58 PM~7549274
> *You could land a couple of rogain helicopters on them 2 receeding runways on top of your forehead you bricklayer thats looks like he chews on bricks covered in rat piss  mofo!
> *


bahaha look at your receiding hairline you look like u went for the frier tuck look ya mid evil monk looking douche bag now slap yourself!!


----------



## abel

:0


> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2007, 07:18 AM~7551764
> *bahaha look at your receiding hairline you look like u went for the frier tuck look ya mid evil monk looking douche bag now slap yourself!!
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: your car just shit out a rag


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 26 2007, 12:30 PM~7552958
> *:uh: your car just shit out a rag
> *


YES


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:  :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

:wow: : :wow: : :wow:  :nicoderm: :no:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 26 2007, 12:42 PM~7553050
> *:wow:  :  :wow:  :  :wow:    :nicoderm:  :no:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2007, 09:43 AM~7553059
> *:loco:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:nicoderm:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2007, 07:18 AM~7551764
> *bahaha look at your receiding hairline you look like u went for the frier tuck look ya mid evil monk looking douche bag now slap yourself!!
> *


WHAHAHAHA YOU MUST HAVE HAD YOUR WATERMELLON SHAPE HEAD STICKING OUT OF A FIGHTER JET WINDOW DOING 5000 MPH RIPPING YOUR HAIRSTEMS OUT OF YOUR SCALP FOKKER! AHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 26 2007, 01:25 PM~7553379
> *WHAHAHAHA YOU MUST HAVE HAD YOUR WATERMELLON  SHAPE HEAD STICKING OUT OF A FIGHTER JET WINDOW DOING 5000 MPH RIPPING YOUR HAIRSTEMS OUT OF YOUR SCALP FOKKER! AHAHAHAHA
> *


HAHA MR FRYER TUCK LOOKING INBRED NERD HERD ,ITS NO WONDER YOUR A BACKWOODS HICK YOU NEVER HEARD OF USING A COMB MUCH LESS WATER AND SOAP YOU FUCKIN UGLY RAT FACED PILE OF BABOON SHIT!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2007, 12:31 PM~7553423
> *HAHA MR FRYER TUCK LOOKING INBRED NERD HERD ,ITS NO WONDER YOUR A BACKWOODS HICK YOU NEVER HEARD OF USING A COMB MUCH LESS WATER AND SOAP YOU FUCKIN UGLY RAT FACED PILE OF BABOON SHIT!!!
> *


WHAHAAH YOUR HAIRLINE LOOKS LIKE IT GOT CAUGHT IN A BLENDER, OR A TMAXX R/c TRUCK DID SOME BURNOUTS ON YOUR BIG ASS WATERMELON FOREHEAD! WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Infamous James

WHAHAH T-MAXEDTOTHEDOMEOWNED


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 26 2007, 12:39 PM~7553489
> *WHAHAH T-MAXEDTOTHEDOMEOWNED
> *


wahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 26 2007, 01:35 PM~7553457
> *WHAHAAH YOUR HAIRLINE LOOKS LIKE IT GOT  CAUGHT  IN A BLENDER, OR A TMAXX  R/c TRUCK DID SOME BURNOUTS ON YOUR BIG ASS WATERMELON FOREHEAD! WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> *


AND YOU GOT THE SAME HAIR LINE AS BURT RENOLDS YOU HAD A FIGHT WITH YOUR SHAVER YOU FUCKIN DOWNSYNDROME CORKY LOOKING RICER GO BACK TO PUTTING $20 000 IN YOUR HONDAS YOU STUPID FUCK AHAHAHAHAHA NOW KILL YOURSELF!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2007, 12:43 PM~7553506
> *AND YOU GOT THE SAME HAIR LINE AS BURT RENOLDS YOU HAD A FIGHT WITH YOUR SHAVER YOU FUCKIN DOWNSYNDROME CORKY LOOKING  RICER GO BACK TO PUTTING $20 000 IN YOUR HONDAS YOU STUPID FUCK AHAHAHAHAHA NOW KILL YOURSELF!!
> *


wahahahah DID YOUR BARBER GIVE YOU A TRIM WITH HORSESHOE SHAPED CLIPPERS? wahahahaha


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2007, 12:43 PM~7553506
> *AND YOU GOT THE SAME HAIR LINE AS BURT RENOLDS YOU HAD A FIGHT WITH YOUR SHAVER YOU FUCKIN DOWNSYNDROME CORKY LOOKING  RICER GO BACK TO PUTTING $20 000 IN YOUR HONDAS YOU STUPID FUCK AHAHAHAHAHA NOW KILL YOURSELF!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 26 2007, 01:44 PM~7553520
> *wahahahah DID YOUR BARBER GIVE YOU A TRIM WITH HORSESHOE SHAPED CLIPPERS? wahahahaha
> *


NO UN LIKE YOUR BARBER TROWING ACID ON YOU CUZ YOUR ONE UGLY FUCK TO LOOK AT BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


HEY HOW CAN I GET YOUR MIDEVIL MONK LOOK THERE FRIER TUCK BILLY :uh: U FUCKIN BOWL CUT RETARD


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2007, 12:46 PM~7553534
> *NO UN LIKE YOUR BARBER TROWING ACID ON YOU CUZ YOUR ONE UGLY FUCK TO LOOK AT BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HEY HOW CAN I GET YOUR MIDEVIL MONK LOOK THERE FRIER TUCK BILLY :uh: U FUCKIN BOWL CUT RETARD
> *


Its easy, BUt YOURS IS NATURAL AND I ENVY YOU FOR IT! wahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 26 2007, 01:47 PM~7553539
> *Its easy, BUt YOURS IS NATURAL AND I ENVY YOU FOR IT! wahahaha
> *


AS NATURAL AS THE YELLOW ON YOUR TEEF :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2007, 12:50 PM~7553560
> *AS NATURAL AS THE YELLOW ON YOUR TEEF  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Mar 26 2007, 10:45 AM~7553528-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmaowned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 10:46 AM~7553534
> *NO UN LIKE YOUR BARBER TROWING ACID ON YOU CUZ YOUR ONE UGLY FUCK TO LOOK AT BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HEY HOW CAN I GET YOUR MIDEVIL MONK LOOK THERE FRIER TUCK BILLY :uh: U FUCKIN BOWL CUT RETARD
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BOWLCUTRETARDOWNED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 10:47 AM~7553539
> *Its easy, BUt YOURS IS NATURAL AND I ENVY YOU FOR IT! wahahaha
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NATURALOWNED
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2007, 10:50 AM~7553560
> *AS NATURAL AS THE YELLOW ON YOUR TEEF  :0
> *


WHAHAH YELLOWTEEFOWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 26 2007, 01:57 PM~7553616
> *:roflmaowned
> BOWLCUTRETARDOWNED
> NATURALOWNED
> WHAHAH YELLOWTEEFOWNED
> *


YOUR ANALPENETRATEDOWNED


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2007, 10:59 AM~7553626
> *YOUR ANALPENETRATEDOWNED
> *


YOUR SEXPREDATORSANCHOWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 26 2007, 02:07 PM~7553683
> *YOUR SEXPREDATORSANCHOWNED
> *


WAHAHA....NO


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ahaa


----------



## MAYHEM

BOOYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

bahaha boooooooooo


----------



## MAYHEM

WHY?


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate

Looks like your not the only Donkey Kong Champ . . . lol


----------



## WhiteChocolate




----------



## MAYHEM

BOOOOOOOOOOOO YOU JUST RUINED MY TREAD WHITY BAHAHA HES A LOOSERRRRRRRR THAT DONKEY SUCKER


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 26 2007, 12:28 PM~7554233
> *Looks like your not the only Donkey Kong Champ . . . lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN, WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 26 2007, 04:20 PM~7554603
> *MAN, WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> *


 :uh: X2


----------



## Infamous James

X3859208456239857082394520438573984557 DONKEY SHIT


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 26 2007, 04:23 PM~7554623
> *X3859208456239857082394520438573984557 DONKEY SHIT
> *


BAHAHA YES WET DONKEY SHIIIIIIIT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 26 2007, 01:30 PM~7554247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


barffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff...wtffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

FAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHK


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=328139&st=40


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 26 2007, 12:28 PM~7554233
> *Looks like your not the only Donkey Kong Champ . . . lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY NEEED TO BE BIGGER..STILL LOOKS LIKE A LOWRIDER


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 26 2007, 05:34 PM~7555238
> *THEY NEEED TO BE BIGGER..STILL LOOKS LIKE A LOWRIDER
> *


 :uh:


----------



## WhiteChocolate

They can make your's like like this too....

Same Company.


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I call this one "Going South for the winter"


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 26 2007, 01:28 PM~7554233
> *Looks like your not the only Donkey Kong Champ . . . lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no air in dem tires ! :0


----------



## WhiteChocolate

Soon it will go to something like this.. . . . . 












When Will It Stop?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 27 2007, 05:53 AM~7559640
> *I call this one "Going South for the winter"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 26 2007, 06:28 PM~7555660
> *They can make your's like like this too....
> 
> Same Company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahahaha fuckin waste of a fleet :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 27 2007, 06:53 AM~7559799
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CYCLON3

lol damn yall crack me up..i was just reading the past few pages babaaaahahaahahmauaaaha


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 26 2007, 03:28 PM~7555660
> *They can make your's like like this too....
> 
> Same Company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: NICE BIRD CAR :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

barffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff mobile


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: THAT WAS YOUR FIRST RIDE FOOL DONT LIE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 27 2007, 10:38 AM~7560147
> *:uh: THAT WAS YOUR FIRST RIDE FOOL DONT LIE
> *


TRUE BUT YOU BUILT IT AND I BOUGHT IT OFF YOU FOKKER


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: SO...YOU STILL BOUGHT IT MOOK


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 27 2007, 10:40 AM~7560157
> *:uh: SO...YOU STILL BOUGHT IT  MOOK
> *


NOT REALLY ,I TRADED YOU A SNICKERS BAR WITH 1 BITE IN IT AND A 3 DAY OLD CHEESE BURGER AND YOU SAID SOLD!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

I NEED THIS DONE TO MY CADDY


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

With rainbow patterns though


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: and a tranny festival!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 27 2007, 11:54 AM~7560643-->
> 
> 
> 
> With rainbow patterns though
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA MR BIGBIRD GAY PRIDE 64 IMP GOTS NO ROOM TO TALK YOU FUCKIN FAT ASS,GO LEARN NUTRITION AND TRAINING DUMMY?
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Mar 27 2007, 12:14 PM~7560745
> *:uh: and a tranny festival!!
> *


FUCK YOU MR MEATSPIN??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 27 2007, 09:20 AM~7560797
> *HAHA MR BIGBIRD GAY PRIDE 64 IMP GOTS NO ROOM TO TALK YOU FUCKIN FAT ASS,GO LEARN NUTRITION AND TRAINING DUMMY?
> 
> FUCK YOU MR M_deleted_EATSPIN?? GO TO MY FAVORITE SITE HTTP://WWW.google.COM :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: AGAIN??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 27 2007, 12:35 PM~7560938
> *:uh: AGAIN?? I SPIN ON DICKS ALL DAY LONG ,I GOT  A 3 PUMP SET UP TO MY ANUS TO OPEN IT UP WIDE???
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 27 2007, 11:46 AM~7561047
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


3pump anusowned wahahahahahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 26 2007, 03:34 PM~7555238
> *THEY NEEED TO BE BIGGER..STILL LOOKS LIKE A LOWRIDER
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 27 2007, 04:53 AM~7559640
> *I call this one "Going South for the winter"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnn... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 27 2007, 09:46 AM~7561047
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: YOU THINK YOUR COOL WITH YOUR 3 PUMP SET UP BUT I GOT A 6 PISTON PUMP WIRED TO 96 VOLTS THAT CAN STRETCH MY SANCH-HOLE TO MY EYLIDS IN A SPLIT SECOND!!
> *


 :uh: BFD


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 27 2007, 09:38 AM~7560531
> *I NEED THIS DONE TO MY CADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this a mural? :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 27 2007, 12:49 PM~7561080
> *:uh: BFD =BIGCOCKS FEED DEEPINMYASS,I GOT A REINFORCED ANUS AND CHROMES FOR EXTRA ANUS SHINE AND EASY BLING BLING ENTRY TO MY COLON?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 27 2007, 12:50 PM~7561100
> *Is this a mural? :0
> *


yes painted on the rockers :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya

mayhem if you got a 350 tbi (being a 93 i'm sure u do) i got some motor parts i'm selling that will work in your car. Check my sig


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 27 2007, 09:57 AM~7561163
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


YOU ARE ONE DISTURBED BAG OF FRUITTY DOG MESS :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 27 2007, 01:40 PM~7561517
> *YOU ARE ONE DISTURBED BAG OF FRUITTY DOG MESS :biggrin:
> *


AND YOUR A CUM RECEPTICLE :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 27 2007, 01:38 PM~7561508
> *mayhem if you got a 350 tbi (being a 93 i'm sure u do) i got some motor parts i'm selling that will work in your car. Check my sig
> *


CHECK YO PM HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 27 2007, 10:58 AM~7561623
> *CHECK YO PANTS HOMIE!!!!! I LEFT MY DICK IN THEM!!
> *


 :uh:  YUCKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 27 2007, 02:06 PM~7561672
> *:uh:   YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM I DIDNT EVEN GET MY FILL OF YOUR CUM
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 27 2007, 11:02 AM~7561210
> *yes painted on the rockers  :biggrin:
> *


don't like that... :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 27 2007, 05:33 PM~7563333
> *don't like that... :thumbsdown:
> *


I LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 27 2007, 09:38 AM~7560531
> *I NEED THIS DONE TO MY CADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah it would be fuckin nice!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 27 2007, 10:45 PM~7565567
> *yeah it would be fuckin nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 27 2007, 07:45 PM~7565567
> *yeah it would be fuckin nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haah cool dog.com


----------



## MAYHEM

yup


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 26 2007, 02:34 PM~7555238
> *THEY NEEED TO BE BIGGER..STILL LOOKS LIKE A LOWRIDER
> *



WTF IS THAT SHIT :0 THAT IS UGLY :barf:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Viejitos 36 Chylr_@Mar 28 2007, 11:26 AM~7568207
> *WTF IS THAT SHIT  :0  THAT IS UGLY  :barf:
> *


X1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr

HI MAYHEM WHO IS IT GOING????


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Viejitos 36 Chylr_@Mar 28 2007, 08:29 AM~7568226
> *HI MAYHEM WHO IS IT GOING????
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Viejitos 36 Chylr+Mar 28 2007, 11:29 AM~7568226-->
> 
> 
> 
> HI MAYHEM <s>WHO</s> IS IT GOING????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its 'HOW ARE YOU'... darling
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Mar 28 2007, 12:38 PM~7568741
> *
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: CHOCOLATE DOUBLE FUDGE WIFF CORN


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

That Scotty


----------



## Infamous James

HIS GIRL


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 28 2007, 02:58 PM~7569595
> *That Scotty
> *


YES AND INFAMOUS JAMESES MEAL IS FLOWING OUT HER ASS PIPE ,HES DROOLING IN HUNGER FOR HER TERDS :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 28 2007, 12:13 PM~7569663
> *I LOVE FEET BUT I GOTTA TELL YOU GUYS..I LOVE SMEARING SHIT ALL OVER MY FACE LIKE WAR PAINT AND SNORTING IT LIKE A BAD COKE HABIT :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: WWJD??"


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

great scott! 1.21 jigga watts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 28 2007, 03:37 PM~7569834
> *:uh: WWJD??"WHAT WOULD JEW TASTE SHIT LIKE I DO ,I EAT SHITS AND SHART SAMMICHES ALL DAY AND SNIFF TURBIN WEARING BOYS UNDERWEARS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/de9ed07...82e00ca6901.htm


----------



## Infamous James

WAHAHAH REPOST


----------



## MAYHEM

SO!!


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Mar 28 2007, 02:43 PM~7569893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great scott! 1.21 jigga watts  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i think i'm gona be sick,fucking door panles are falling off...and it looks like it has mud flaps! :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHA BARF


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YOU LOVE THAT SHIT MOOK


----------



## EL_PASO

update homeboy?


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 28 2007, 06:05 PM~7571111
> *:uh: YOU LOVE THAT SHIT MOOK
> *


*
not relly you over did youre ride bro now your rollin in a birdylac flockwood :uh: *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Mar 28 2007, 01:43 PM~7569893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great scott! 1.21 jigga watts  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ABOUT TO GET MARTY MCFLY ON ****** B.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 29 2007, 05:56 AM~7575353
> *not relly you over did youre ride bro now your rollin in a birdylac flockwood[/size] :uh: *
> [/b]


wahah condorlack beakwood ahahahbhab


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 29 2007, 11:45 AM~7576127
> *wahah condorlack beakwood ahahahbhab
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 28 2007, 01:46 PM~7569509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats foul! lol

What up CHRIST PUNCHER! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 29 2007, 11:54 AM~7576206
> *Damn thats foul! lol
> 
> What up CHRIST PUNCHER! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WAHAHA NUTTIN FOOLIO AND YOU?


----------



## MAYHEM

FOKKER


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Put Ferrari dooos on it


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 29 2007, 05:12 PM~7578645
> *Put Ferrari dooos on it
> *


AFTER YOU PUT GULLWINGS ON YOUR 64 IMP OK?? :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 27 2007, 11:38 AM~7560531
> *I NEED THIS DONE TO MY CADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 29 2007, 07:07 PM~7579641
> *
> *



u smilley whore :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 29 2007, 08:44 PM~7579841
> *u smilley whore :uh:
> *


U BASTARD WHORE


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 29 2007, 07:50 PM~7579875
> *U BASTARD WHORE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 29 2007, 09:14 PM~7580009
> *:cheesy:
> *


wahaha u crazy fuck??? :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: FRENCH CHILD MOLESTER


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 30 2007, 11:05 AM~7583468
> *:uh: FRENCH CHILD MOLESTER
> *


BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Put somethin' on it


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 27 2007, 09:38 AM~7560531
> *I NEED THIS DONE TO MY CADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


then youed be copying !


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

He's a biter.........











































PILLOW BITER ahhdfahdhfhasd;lkhsad;fasfhad;sasloololololo


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Devin the dude+Mar 30 2007, 12:15 PM~7584022-->
> 
> 
> 
> then youed be copying !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STFU YOU TURD BURGLER
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Mar 30 2007, 12:34 PM~7584194
> *He's a biter.........
> PILLOW BITER ahhdfahdhfhasd;lkhsad;fasfhad;sasloololololo
> *


BAHAHAHA U ANKLE BITTER


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: BOFE OF YOU ARE NUT SACK STRETCHING OBESE CHICK RAM RODDERS ON DOPE :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 30 2007, 12:40 PM~7584252
> *:uh: BOFE OF YOU ARE NUT SACK STRETCHING OBESE CHICK RAM RODDERS ON DOPE :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 30 2007, 09:44 AM~7584288
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :uhowned:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 29 2007, 01:47 PM~7577058-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2007, 02:52 PM~7577587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit this bitch up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FloRida_@Mar 29 2007, 03:22 PM~7577821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

hahahahha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mayhem's MOUF


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mayhem's ridin' durty undies


----------



## MAYHEM

YOUR A FUCKIN *** JAMES U SHOWIN ME YOUR HAIRY ASS :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 30 2007, 06:00 PM~7586470
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## OldDirty

Lets see some updated pictures already :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 31 2007, 12:25 AM~7589163
> *Lets see some updated pictures already  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 30 2007, 10:29 PM~7589185
> *:roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## abel




----------



## abel

12.000 POSTS BIATCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 31 2007, 02:25 AM~7589163
> *Lets see some updated pictures already  :angry:
> *


lets see sum uptades of your rolling garbage??? u douche


----------



## vengence

so you gonna start on it this weekend homie?


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 31 2007, 09:48 AM~7589746
> *lets see sum uptades of your rolling garbage??? u douche
> *


haha :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 31 2007, 02:56 PM~7590821
> *haha  :biggrin:
> *


haha fokker :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uhg:


----------



## MAYHEM

:bahaha:


----------



## texasdelta88

Sup fucka?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by texasdelta88_@Apr 1 2007, 09:46 AM~7594482
> *Sup fucka?
> *


nuttin booga??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM

KOO


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 1 2007, 07:40 PM~7596755
> *WATCH OUT FOR THESE 2, THEY ARE INSANELY RICH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Infamous James

mahahahah you mookies


----------



## MAYHEM

YES


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: get to work you lackie whaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 1 2007, 08:00 PM~7596895
> *:uh: get to  work you lackie whaha
> *


WHO MOOGAB?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: you mool...i know your wife wont let you online if your at home fool  therefore youre either on someone elses comp, or in the closet wiff a stolen sidekick you beat out of a school childs hand to get on lil :cheesy: :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 1 2007, 08:04 PM~7596926
> *:uh: you mool...i know your wife wont let you online if your at home fool  therefore youre either on someone elses comp, or in the closet wiff a stolen sidekick you beat out of a school childs hand to get on lil :cheesy:  :angry:
> *


HAHA I DONT HAVE A WIFE LIKE YOUR THAT BEATS U AND MAKES U DO THE LAUNDRY AND COOK AND CLEAN U BEESH ...SERIOUS;LY IM AT HOME FOOL WATCHING WRESTLEMANIA23 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 1 2007, 05:05 PM~7596933
> *HAHA I DONT HAVE A WIFE LIKE YOUR THAT BEATS U AND MAKES U DO THE LAUNDRY AND COOK AND CLEAN U BEESH ...SERIOUS;LY IM AT HOME FOOL WATCHING WRESTLEMANIA23 :biggrin:
> *


haha sounds like fun you crazy mick :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 1 2007, 08:07 PM~7596942
> *haha sounds like fun you crazy mick :cheesy:
> *


YA GOOD SHIT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

wowzer


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

x2


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:machinegun: :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 1 2007, 09:23 PM~7597418
> *:machinegun:  :yes:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 1 2007, 06:25 PM~7597430
> *    :guns:            :uh:
> *


 :uh: :nicoderm:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 1 2007, 09:26 PM~7597438
> *:uh:    :im gay:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 1 2007, 06:46 PM~7597577
> * : i stroke sanch-hoes meat flute for church benefits
> *


 :uh: :nosad:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 1 2007, 09:58 PM~7597650
> *:uh:  sancho uses my ass hole as his amusement park and wips my bare ass wiff his pony tail then i drink all his man yogurt :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 1 2007, 05:43 PM~7596776
> *WAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 1 2007, 11:31 PM~7598547
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Bella beez like this in the lac yo


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 2 2007, 01:15 PM~7601612
> *Bella beez like this in the lac yo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


4 sheezy mc neezy


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 2 2007, 10:15 AM~7601612
> *Bella beez like this in the lac yo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: bah abel we thought you were through posting your pics fool


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 2 2007, 04:00 PM~7602933
> *:uh: bah abel we thought you were through posting your pics fool
> *


wahahahahahahahahahahahah ziiiiiiing


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 30 2007, 06:48 PM~7587291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Damn Mayhem, I didn't know you had a clean ass Cadillac. :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: he stoled it from a crip in Compton when he was there for a wrastling tournament


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Switchblade+Apr 2 2007, 04:13 PM~7603026-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  Damn Mayhem, I didn't know you had a clean ass Cadillac. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: why u think i roll dirty???
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Apr 2 2007, 04:18 PM~7603053
> *:uh: he stoled it from a crip in Compton when he was there for a wrastling tournament
> *


true!!!now hes missing 1 leg ant 7 toes :uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Looks good yo.....love the murals


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 2 2007, 05:46 PM~7603709
> *Looks good yo.....love the murals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO YOU TOOK THE YELLOW FROM YOUR GAY RIDE AND PUT IT ON MINE MR BONDO???


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 2 2007, 11:15 AM~7601612
> *Bella beez like this in the lac yo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

HAHA WIDELOADAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Infamous James

:cheesy: hahah monkeyowned


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 2 2007, 03:59 PM~7603818
> *HAHA WIDELOADAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## God's Son2

HEY MAYHEM, IVE BEEN LOOKIN FOR THAT VIDEO YOU HAVE OF YOUR CAR HOPPIN, WHERE I CAN I FIND IT?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 2 2007, 06:58 PM~7604886
> *HEY MAYHEM, IVE BEEN LOOKIN FOR THAT VIDEO YOU HAVE OF YOUR CAR HOPPIN, WHERE I CAN I FIND IT?
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 2 2007, 03:49 PM~7603735
> *SO YOU TOOK THE YELLOW FROM YOUR GAY RIDE AND PUT IT ON MINE MR BONDO???
> *


AHAHAHAH

:roflmao: :roflmao:

Nah, them rainbow patterns look tight on it


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 3 2007, 09:34 AM~7608187
> *AHAHAHAH
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Nah, them rainbow patterns look tight on it
> *


ya like the tat on your anus :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 3 2007, 05:42 PM~76709
> *look at my gay pride paint job ,i had all my cum guzzling boyfreind paint it with there anuses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:

You maggot


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 3 2007, 12:18 PM~7609141
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> You maggot
> *


wahaha u started it ya mook!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

I JUST FINISHED BENCH PRESSING MY CADDY FOR 69 SET OF 20REPS


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nobody knows what you're talking about..........


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 3 2007, 04:07 PM~7610770
> *Nobody knows what you're talking about..........
> *


OH YA ITS TRUE YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO TRAIN MY BAD??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Train DEEZZZ rainbow rida


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 3 2007, 05:45 PM~7611495
> *Train DEEZZZ rainbow rida
> *












1 GAYLO 64


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 3 2007, 03:49 PM~7611518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 GAYLO 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahaha u look ready for easterahahahahha


----------



## slo

Lol!


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## MAYHEM

WAH!!


----------



## Infamous James

the looter wants a beer


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 4 2007, 11:09 AM~7615979
> *the looter wants a beer
> *


no hes gonna make 1lo64 suck his meat flute!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: 1 LOWNED 64


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 4 2007, 11:19 AM~7616042
> *:uh: 1 LOWNED 64
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Where's Bella the RAINBOW RIDA


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 4 2007, 12:44 PM~7616648
> *Where's Bella the RAINBOW RIDA
> *


its bela ,you stupid moon maiden


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YOU GOOFY MOOL


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 4 2007, 12:49 PM~7616681
> *:uh: YOU GOOFY MOOL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## i_did_it

*WHORES*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 4 2007, 10:46 AM~7616658
> *its bela ,you stupid moon maiden
> *


Oh yea, like you're one to *dick*tate spelling corrections


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 4 2007, 12:55 PM~7616734
> *Oh yea, like you're one to dicktate spelling corrections
> *


yes u dicktating dick licker meat muncher sac swallower


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wah


----------



## MAYHEM

YES


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :twak:    uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 4 2007, 03:21 PM~7617674
> *:machinegun:  :cheesy:    :roflmao:  :0  :biggrin:  :angry:    :twak:        uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: U R GHEY


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: FAH-Q MOON MAIDEN


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: RAT BELLIED GOON


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: CUM JELLY JEW HARP


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: THREE TOED SLOTH LOOKIN TOILET STAIN :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: YOU SHART FACE BABOON BOY WITH A NEEDLE DICK AND HAMMER FEET WIFF HANG NAILS


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: PENILE IMPLANTED LIGHT SWITCH-FOR-A-DICK BANANA HEADED ******


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: YOU SANCH SWALLOWING MEAT FLUTE PLAYING TULIP PLANTER??


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: JAPANESE KIMONO WEARING TRANNY BANGIN CHARPIE HEADED MANICURED BUFFALO GUNT


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: YOU POON-JABI HAIRY GUNT SMUGGLER WITH 2 TEEF AND A PONY TAIL LIKE SANCH U WIPE YOUR LOOSE ASS HOLE WIFF THEN SNIFF :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~

NICE RIDE YOU CUM GUZZLING INBREAD . BUT YOU OUGHTA DO IT LIKE MINE :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Apr 4 2007, 04:07 PM~7618024
> *NICE RIDE YOU CUM GUZZLING INBREAD . BUT YOU OUGHTA DO IT LIKE MINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHAHA U CUM DUMPSTER ,I SEEN YOUR SWEET RIDE YOU BORDER HOPPING TACO VENDOR, IM JUST NOT INTO THE TVS BRO :biggrin: IM GONNA BE PUTTIN IN A SWEET SYSTEM :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 4 2007, 01:08 PM~7618036
> *WAHAHA U CUM DUMPSTER ,I SEEN YOUR SWEET RIDE YOU BORDER HOPPING TACO VENDOR, IM JUST NOT INTO THE TVS BRO :biggrin: IM GONNA BE PUTTIN IN A SWEET SYSTEM  :biggrin:
> *


YA A WALKMAN ATTACHED TO A BULLHORN :0


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 4 2007, 02:08 PM~7618036
> *WAHAHA U CUM DUMPSTER ,I SEEN YOUR SWEET RIDE YOU BORDER HOPPING TACO VENDOR, IM JUST NOT INTO THE TVS BRO :biggrin: IM GONNA BE PUTTIN IN A SWEET SYSTEM  :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALL KENWOOD HOMIE ,DO YOUR THING WAITING TO SEE THE OUTCOME


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Apr 4 2007, 04:12 PM~7618057-->
> 
> 
> 
> YA A WALKMAN ATTACHED TO A BULLHORN :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YA SO??? :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRU505RYDA_@Apr 4 2007, 04:13 PM~7618064
> *ITS ALL KENWOOD HOMIE ,DO YOUR THING WAITING TO SEE THE OUTCOME
> *


KOOL ,I WILL START PUTTING MY CADDY BACK TOGETHER NEXT WEEK AFTER I PULL HER OUTTA STORAGE :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YOU BETTER YOU BASTARD


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 4 2007, 04:18 PM~7618131
> *:uh: YOU BETTER YOU BASTARD
> *


DONT WORRY POP TART?


----------



## Infamous James

KAY


----------



## MAYHEM

YAY


----------



## MAYHEM

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:angry:


----------



## Infamous James

:no: :no: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :no: :no: :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

so so sexy and yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## Infamous James

FHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Apr 4 2007, 02:07 PM~7618024
> *NICE RIDE YOU CUM GUZZLING INBREAD . BUT YOU OUGHTA DO IT LIKE MINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mayhem would need to mount them up front so he can watch his man-on-man pron


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 4 2007, 07:30 PM~7619870
> *Mayhem would need to mount them up front so he can watch his man-on-man pron
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 4 2007, 04:23 PM~7619051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW......she's hawt


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 4 2007, 02:18 PM~7618118
> *YA SO??? :uh:
> KOOL ,I WILL START PUTTING MY CADDY BACK TOGETHER NEXT WEEK AFTER I PULL HER OUTTA STORAGE :biggrin:
> *


WHEN YOU GET ER OUT OF STORAGE ILL TRADE YOU FOR A CHOCLATE EASTER BUNNY AND A CPL KITKATS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 4 2007, 06:30 PM~7619870
> *Mayhem would need to mount them up front so he can watch his man-on-man pron
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Apr 4 2007, 05:30 PM~7619870-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mayhem would need to mount them up front so he can watch his man-on-man pron[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: you mean TRON?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Apr 4 2007, 05:32 PM~7619892
> *WOW......she's hawt
> *


HAUGHTT :uh:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Apr 4 2007, 08:30 PM~7619870-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mayhem would need to mount them up front so he can watch his man-on-man pron
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bah i dont watch your ghey movies and the ones you star in getting your shit pushed in fat boy?? :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRU505RYDA_@Apr 4 2007, 09:58 PM~7620429
> *WHEN YOU GET ER OUT OF STORAGE ILL TRADE YOU FOR A CHOCLATE EASTER BUNNY AND A CPL KITKATS
> *


ok done!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: did the yellowtop optima fix shit homie????


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 5 2007, 12:02 PM~7623551
> *:uh: did the yellowtop optima fix shit homie????
> *


I JUST BROUGHT IT TO MY SHOP AND IM CHARGING IT :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 5 2007, 08:30 AM~7623024
> *bah i dont watch your ghey movies and the ones you star in getting your shit pushed in fat boy?? :uh:
> ok done!!
> *


I got your fat-boy between my legs......You'll need at least a 12 inch flip down to see it though ahahfdlaskfhasdflalollololoollloolol


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 5 2007, 12:44 PM~7623830
> *I got your fat-boy between my legs......You'll need at least a 12 inch flip down to see it though ahahfdlaskfhasdflalollololoollloolol
> *


GHEY :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: foooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook


----------



## MAYHEM

YES


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 5 2007, 02:22 PM~7624505
> *bah!
> *


wah!


----------



## JSpot69

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 4 2007, 08:30 PM~7619870
> *HERES MY PICTURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'll teach you how to stunt


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 5 2007, 06:32 PM~7625973
> *I'll teach you how to stunt
> *


YES MASTA BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

bahaha


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup belair  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 6 2007, 11:06 AM~7630466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Crenshaw's Finest approves!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 6 2007, 06:32 PM~7633194
> *Crenshaw's Finest approves!!!
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 30 2007, 06:48 PM~7587291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats a bad ass caddy


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 6 2007, 04:29 PM~7633174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wash that skidmark off of your finger.... :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Apr 6 2007, 03:29 PM~7633174-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 6 2007, 03:32 PM~7633194
> *Crenshaw's Finest approves!!!
> *


Minneapolis's monkiest bastard approves too!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Apr 6 2007, 08:17 PM~7633768-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wash that skidmark off of your finger.... :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry after i finished fisting you i forgot :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Apr 6 2007, 11:42 PM~7634885
> *:0
> 
> Minneapolis's monkiest bastard approves too!!! :cheesy:
> *


wahahaha kool??


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: ahahah you mook


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 7 2007, 12:33 PM~7637445
> *:uh: ahahah you mook
> *


YOU MOOL :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

BAHAHA


----------



## silver64




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 9 2007, 06:44 AM~7648432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The closet door is open


----------



## PICAZZO

MAYHEMS DONKEY PUNCH VIDEO BY VAN MEEZY
VIDEOhttp://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/index.ph...9f9c00bd70a8ce8



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

DAYUM, NICE LAC FOKKER !!!!!!!



TRADE U ....DA BULLET HOLES ARE STILL IN IT, WOULD MAKE A NICE DAILY


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Apr 9 2007, 05:44 AM~7648432-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 SPRING TIME BISHES!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Apr 9 2007, 09:53 AM~7649560
> *The closet door is open
> *


 :uh: THATS WHERE HE KEEPS THE AFRICAN SLAVE BOY PORN :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs+Apr 9 2007, 01:41 PM~7649902-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAYUM, NICE LAC FOKKER !!!!!!!
> TRADE U ....DA BULLET HOLES ARE STILL IN IT, WOULD MAKE A NICE DAILY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA OK AND YOUR IMPALA AND 2 WHORES
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Apr 9 2007, 01:41 PM~7649906
> *:0  :0 SPRING TIME BISHES!!
> :uh: THATS WHERE HE KEEPS THE AFRICAN SLAVE BOY PORN :angry:
> *


YES THE ONES I BOUGHT OF YOU?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Apr 9 2007, 10:41 AM~7649902
> *DAYUM, NICE LAC FOKKER !!!!!!!
> TRADE U ....DA BULLET HOLES ARE STILL IN IT, WOULD MAKE A NICE DAILY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: LOOKS LIKE SOME PHOENIX ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD TYPA SHIT :angry:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

AYE I'LL THROW DA IMPALA IN (ONE WIT BULLET HOLES) AND I'LL GET OLD TIME BUDDY " EL GORDO " TO GIVE YOU A SWEET TATTOO LOOK AT THE ONE HE DID FOR ME









THATS A HELL OF A DEAL FOR BEING A CANADIAN :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Apr 9 2007, 02:07 PM~7650103
> *AYE I'LL THROW DA IMPALA IN (ONE WIT BULLET HOLES) AND I'LL GET OLD TIME BUDDY " EL GORDO " TO GIVE YOU A SWEET TATTOO LOOK AT THE ONE HE DID FOR ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS A HELL OF A DEAL FOR BEING A CANADIAN  :biggrin:
> *


BAHAH IM CANADIAN NOT STUPID TO GO FOR THAT GHEY ASS DEAL BAHAHA


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 9 2007, 11:16 AM~7650152
> *BAHAH IM  CANADIAN NOT STUPID TO GO FOR THAT GHEY ASS DEAL BAHAHA
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nice ride homie


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: NICE TAT.ORG


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs+Apr 9 2007, 02:47 PM~7650366-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  nice ride homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA THANX,U SELL YOUR SWEET 63 YET??
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Apr 9 2007, 02:52 PM~7650395
> *:uh: NICE TAT.ORG
> *


BAHAHA GORDO AKA JR OWNED


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 9 2007, 11:57 AM~7650417
> *HAHA THANX,U SELL YOUR SWEET 63 YET??
> 
> BAHAHA GORDO AKA JR OWNED
> *




no,I really wasnt pressed to sell it in the first place, frame off time  



whats wrong with EL GORDO DA GREAT, fuckers a damn ARTEEST


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Apr 9 2007, 03:00 PM~7650433
> *no,I really wasnt pressed to sell it in the first place, frame off time
> whats wrong with EL GORDO DA GREAT, fuckers a damn ARTEEST
> *


BAHA YA HES A GREAT FUCK UP ARTIST AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 9 2007, 12:57 PM~7649586
> *MAYHEMS DONKEY PUNCH VIDEO BY VAN MEEZY
> VIDEOhttp://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/index.ph...9f9c00bd70a8ce8
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 9 2007, 12:12 PM~7650522
> *BAHA YA HES A GREAT FUCK UP ARTIST AHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :uh: is that a real tat or just a charpie???? if its real i would put my head into a wood chipper :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 9 2007, 06:19 PM~7651875
> *:uh: is that a real tat or just a charpie???? if its real i would put my head into a wood chipper :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Apr 9 2007, 02:07 PM~7650103
> *AYE I'LL THROW DA IMPALA IN (ONE WIT BULLET HOLES) AND I'LL GET OLD TIME BUDDY " EL GORDO " TO GIVE YOU A SWEET TATTOO LOOK AT THE ONE HE DID FOR ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS A HELL OF A DEAL FOR BEING A CANADIAN  :biggrin:
> *


NICE BIG ASS ZITS ON YOUR FLABBY BACKAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

bahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

moooooooooooo


----------



## MAYHEM

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YA COW


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: i cant wait to see your whip in a new rap video :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 10 2007, 11:14 AM~7657071
> *:uh: i cant wait to see your whip in a new rap video :cheesy:
> *


MAYBE IN THE DOWNSYNDROME RAPPERS NEXT VIDEO AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: haha that fool would end up drooling all over your guts boooooo


----------



## MAYHEM

ID HAVE TO SCOTCH GUARD MY RIDEAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

PROPS ON THE FAGALAC.....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 10 2007, 01:16 PM~7657965
> *PROPS ON THE FAGALAC.....
> 
> 
> *


OK MR KARMA GHEYA RYDER


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 10 2007, 08:44 AM~7657245
> *ID HAVE TO SCOTCH GUARD MY RIDEAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


haha you would have to wrap the seats in plastic and attach drool cups on the door and steering whull


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 10 2007, 02:04 PM~7658346
> *haha you would have to  wrap the seats in plastic and attach drool cups on the door and steering whull
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

YESAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

bAH


----------



## D-Cheeze

....................................


----------



## DJLATIN

am i at the right place? is this the wh0re topic? :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 09:48 AM~7665398
> *am i at the right place?  is this the wh0re topic?  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 08:48 AM~7665398
> *am i at the right place?  is this the wh0re topic?  :dunno:
> *



yes it is!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 05:48 AM~7665398
> *am i at the right place?  is this the wh0re topic?  :dunno:
> *


WHY YES .....YES IT IS


----------



## MAYHEM

haha u fokkers


----------



## DJLATIN

:cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 06:48 AM~7665398
> *am i at the right place?  is this the wh0re topic?  :dunno:
> *


:uh: as quoted from the show "Full House" by mary kate and/or ashley olson as "michelle" i have to say...."you got it mister!" :angry: :ugh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 11 2007, 11:55 AM~7666089
> *:uh: as quoted from the show "Full House" by mary kate and/or ashley olson as "michelle" i have to say...."you got it mister!" :angry: :ugh:
> *


GHEY


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: and how


----------



## MAYHEM

THE WHOLE THING MOOL


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: shit :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 11 2007, 02:55 PM~7667451
> *:uh: shit :angry:
> *


WET,LIQUIDY OR DRY???


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Moe pics of the gay-da-lac


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 11 2007, 03:39 PM~7667878
> *Moe pics of the gay-da-lac
> *


STFU MR SESAMEET STREET BASTARD


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: haha special bus rider get out the plastic sheets


----------



## MAYHEM

HAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

***-A-LAC IV LYFE

Put summin in it


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 11 2007, 04:44 PM~7668419
> ****-A-LAC IV LYFE
> 
> Put summin in it
> *


roll out your bondo big bird inspired impala mr gheya


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 11 2007, 05:26 PM~7670250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


INSTANT CLASSIC :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

HAHAHA YES


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 12 2007, 12:34 PM~7674697
> *ttt
> *


*THANX AGAIN FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH MY CHROME PARTS FOR MY FLEETS ENGINE ,CANT WAIT TO GET THEM  *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 12 2007, 10:37 AM~7674720
> *THANX AGAIN FOR  HOOKING ME UP WITH MY CHROME PARTS FOR MY FLEETS ENGINE ,CANT WAIT TO GET THEM
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 12 2007, 03:06 PM~7675762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN MY LOOSE  BIG BIRD ASS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Apr 12 2007, 09:37 AM~7674720-->
> 
> 
> 
> *THANX AGAIN FOR  HOOKING ME UP WITH MY CHROME PARTS FOR MY FLEETS ENGINE ,CANT WAIT TO GET THEM  *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: IF YOU DONT HAVE EM', HE DIDNT REALLY HOOK YOU UP YET GOON
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Apr 12 2007, 12:06 PM~7675762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAH ITS DETECTING YOUR OWN PRESENCE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 12 2007, 03:16 PM~7675849
> *:uh: IF YOU DONT HAVE EM', HE DIDNT REALLY HOOK YOU UP YET GOON
> HAHAH ITS DETECTING YOUR OWN PRESENCE
> *


WELL OK THEN I PAYED FOR EM AND WAITING ON EM

AND YES 1GAY LO 64 BAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YOU RAT BELLY GET TO WORK ON YOUR FLEET PECKERWOOD


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Lazy ass Quebec actin mafawka


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 12 2007, 03:30 PM~7675970
> *Lazy ass Quebec actin mafawka
> *


YOU HALF BREED BOARDER HOPPING MEAT MUNCHER


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 12 2007, 01:51 PM~7676104
> *YOU HALF BREED BOARDER HOPPING  MEAT MUNCHER
> *


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 12 2007, 05:28 PM~7676713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE CLIT KNEE YOU MANGINA ??? :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 12 2007, 05:27 PM~6713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## abel

http://youtube.com/watch?v=S3OuGLoZKAs :0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 13 2007, 12:31 PM~7683218
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

BARFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

WERE THE FUCK IS INFAMOUS MOOK???


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 13 2007, 07:15 PM~7685996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is that?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Apr 13 2007, 10:08 PM~7686539
> *what is that?
> *


a shaved ape named luxuriousmontreal bahahahah


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 14 2007, 08:35 AM~7688690
> *a shaved ape named luxuriousmontreal bahahahah
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

why don't you have "Luxurious" anywhere in your sig or CC?? Did they kick you out? :cheesy:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Apr 14 2007, 08:40 AM~7688700
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> why don't you have "Luxurious" anywhere in your sig or CC?? Did they kick you out? :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Apr 14 2007, 09:40 AM~7688700
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> why don't you have "Luxurious" anywhere in your sig or CC?? Did they kick you out? :cheesy:
> *


haha no ,its cuz of some thin skinned fools on lil that go crying to the club after an argument bahahahahha so to keep it simple i took it off so they dont involve the club!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking good Bela...Are you putting in your blue carpet as well?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 15 2007, 08:45 AM~7694024
> *haha no ,its cuz of some thin skinned fools on lil that go crying to the club after an argument bahahahahha so to keep it simple i took it off so they dont involve the club!
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 15 2007, 07:46 AM~7694028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: YOURE MOVING ON UP LIKE GEORGE AND WEEZIE!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 15 2007, 04:16 PM~7696357
> *:0  :cheesy: YOURE MOVING ON UP LIKE GEORGE AND WEEZIE!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 15 2007, 11:40 AM~7694820
> *
> *


i gotta wait 4 beto to hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: good one douche bag


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

boooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 15 2007, 06:30 PM~7697183
> *boooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


 :uh: :uh: douche


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: hahah doucheowned


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

ok


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Apr 15 2007, 10:46 AM~7694028-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 11:02 AM~7694077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 11:09 AM~7694104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 11:14 AM~7694121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 11:15 AM~7694127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 11:16 AM~7694133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Apr 15 2007, 11:17 AM~7694139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 15 2007, 09:13 AM~7694114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The pleather is poppin' yo.......looks good


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 16 2007, 03:21 PM~7703520
> *The pleather is poppin' yo.......looks good
> *


haha eat a dick you mook go play wiff yo big bird 64


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 16 2007, 01:52 PM~7703764
> *haha eat a dick you mook go play wiff yo big bird 64
> *


:0 :0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 16 2007, 03:53 PM~7703770
> *:0 :0
> *


 :0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Feb 8 2007, 11:55 AM~7207578-->
> 
> 
> 
> HERES THE SWITCH PLATE BACK FROM THE CHROMERS THE PIC DONT DO IT JUSTICE!!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Mar 8 2007, 11:24 AM~7435520
> *heres my caddy switch plate chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kdogg213

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

REPOST


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 15 2007, 06:24 PM~7697126
> *i gotta wait 4 beto to hook it up :biggrin:
> *


did you call him up bro?


----------



## THEREGAL

wow this thing is lookin sick, HURRY UP AND FINISH haha


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Apr 16 2007, 05:12 PM~7704449-->
> 
> 
> 
> REPOST
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR LIFES A REPOST
> <!--QuoteBegin-THEREGAL_@Apr 16 2007, 05:32 PM~7704593
> *wow this thing is lookin sick, HURRY UP AND FINISH haha
> *


YA YA OK FOKKERAHAHAHAH


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: goldenbag


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

GOLDENPOONRAG


----------



## topless65

the car is coming along real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 16 2007, 04:12 PM~7704449
> *REPOST
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## GOLDMEMBER

:biggrin:


----------



## BEN DOVER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Apr 15 2007, 07:46 AM~7694028-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 08:02 AM~7694077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 08:09 AM~7694104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 08:13 AM~7694114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 08:14 AM~7694121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 08:15 AM~7694127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 08:16 AM~7694133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Apr 15 2007, 08:17 AM~7694139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

LUX MTL VIDEO
http://www.zshare.net/video/lux-vdo-wmv.html


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

INTERIOR IS UGLY!!!!!!!


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 17 2007, 12:03 PM~7710852
> *INTERIOR IS UGLY!!!!!!!
> *


your fuckin face is ugly you buck tooth yellow teef bastard


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: 10 SPEEDWANTINGADODGEDARTOWNED


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 17 2007, 12:11 PM~7710906
> *:uh: 10 SPEEDWANTINGADODGEDARTOWNED
> *


wahahaha yes

and

hes chevieowned that none spelling bastard


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 17 2007, 09:06 AM~7710866
> *your fuckin face is ugly you buck tooth yellow teef bastard
> *


YOU GOT HYUNDAI INTERIOR YOU DUMB HOCKEY PUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 17 2007, 12:17 PM~7710941
> *YOU GOT HYUNDAI INTERIOR YOU DUMB HOCKEY PUCK!!!!!!!
> *


and you have a bucket and mop you stupid bastard


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: SANCHO SAID HE SOLD IT FOR ONE ROLLER SKATE WITH THREE WHEELS SO HE CAN ROLL OUT WITH THE HOMIES??


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 17 2007, 12:34 PM~7711054
> *:uh: SANCHO SAID HE SOLD IT FOR ONE ROLLER SKATE WITH THREE WHEELS SO HE CAN ROLL OUT WITH THE HOMIES??
> *


WAHAHA SANCH + SCOTTY WHAT A CUTE COUPLE BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 17 2007, 09:28 AM~7711014
> *and you have a  bucket and mop you stupid bastard
> *


BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE DIRT FLOORS IN MY HOUSE LIKE YOU DO!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 17 2007, 09:52 AM~7711199
> *WAHAHA SANCH + SCOTTY WHAT A CUTE COUPLE BAHAHAHAHA
> *


BETTER THAN YOU AND TUBBY TIMMY!!!!!!


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 17 2007, 12:55 PM~7711226
> *BETTER THAN YOU AND  TUBBY TIMMY!!!!!!
> *


YA OK THERE U ASHY KNEED KNUCLE DRAGGER


----------



## Infamous James

SHWAHAHAH APEOWNED


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 17 2007, 10:02 AM~7711274
> *YA OK THERE U ASHY KNEED KNUCLE DRAGGER
> *


DID I HIT A NERVE LANDRY BOY?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 17 2007, 01:13 PM~7711346
> *DID I HIT A NERVE LANDRY BOY?
> *


THE ONLY THING U HIT IS YOUR HEAD WIFF A BRICK YA TROGLADITE


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: still?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

AGAIN?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

REPOST


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

STILL?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

GHEY


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

GAI


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 12 2007, 08:37 AM~7674720
> *THANX AGAIN FOR  HOOKING ME UP WITH MY CHROME PARTS FOR MY FLEETS ENGINE ,CANT WAIT TO GET THEM
> *



















































on it way to canada
i think you should paint the cuts in with blue


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

THANX AGAIN RICH AND THAT BLUE SOUND LIKE A GOOD IDEA


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 17 2007, 05:03 PM~7713413
> *THANX AGAIN RICH AND THAT BLUE  SOUND LIKE A GOOD IDEA
> *



x2


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

interior looking dope.. what kind of material u use for the panels?? how do u remove the top dash piece? thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT....FOR THE MAN WHO LOVES..............GOLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 17 2007, 09:20 AM~7711399
> *THE ONLY THING U HIT IS YOUR HEAD WIFF A BRICK YA TROGLADITE
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 17 2007, 12:59 PM~7713029
> *REPOST
> *


LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER :uh:


----------



## HIELO408

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty

> *i think you should paint the cuts in with blue
> *


What Rich said :thumbsup:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 18 2007, 12:55 AM~7716748
> *interior looking dope.. what kind of material u use for the panels?? how do u remove the top dash piece? thanks
> *


you habe to take the wood grains off and theres srews ya take them all off and it slides right out bro.


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 17 2007, 03:57 PM~7713381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on it way to canada
> i think you should paint the cuts in with blue
> *


Were can u buy this?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Apr 18 2007, 10:09 AM~7718549
> *Were can u buy this?
> *


408-295-0930 ASK FOR RICH


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: he got tha hook up...holla if you hear him?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 18 2007, 10:50 AM~7718779
> *:uh: he got tha hook up...holla if you hear him?
> *


YES HES GOT THE HOOK UP AND TYPE IF U READ HIM U MOOGAB LOVING AKNAD


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: close your legs you smell like fat bastards cheese filled fat rolls on a hot day in the rainforest


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 18 2007, 11:00 AM~7718838
> *:uh: close your legs you smell like fat bastards cheese filled fat rolls on a hot day in the rainforest
> *


WELL THEN STOP SUCKIN ON MY KNOB? :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

i aint sanchblow fool...?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Apr 18 2007, 08:09 AM~7718549
> *Were can u buy this?
> *


Vato Zone......thought chew knew

Kidding.......that's nice stuff


----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER

*THIS IS WHAT I REALLY WANT*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 18 2007, 02:21 PM~7720946
> *THIS IS WHAT I REALLY WANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea, okay......that's great


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 18 2007, 04:22 PM~7720957
> *Yea, okay......that's great
> *


DONT POST PICS OF YOU AND SANCHOS ASS TOYS YOU ***??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

The hell you talking about??

That's the pic you posted.....matches your interior and errrythang

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 18 2007, 04:35 PM~7721041
> *The hell you talking about??
> 
> That's the pic you posted.....matches your interior and errrythang
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


WAHAHAHA YOU SICKY AND FRANKENYESCA IS NOT LAUGHING FOOL


----------



## Infamous James

wahahahhah???


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

BAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nah


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:angry: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 18 2007, 02:21 PM~7720946
> *THIS IS WHAT I REALLY WANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you cant handle that, wouldnt know what to do with all that rag top :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 18 2007, 08:37 PM~7722667
> *you cant handle that, wouldnt know what to do with all that rag top  :biggrin:
> *


haha fokker belive me i know what to do to that sweet beeeeesh :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: you would be like a 15 year old boy seeing a real live titty for the first time...you would blow in your shorts and have to go home immediatelyahahahah


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 18 2007, 06:37 PM~7722667
> *you cant handle that, wouldnt know what to do with all that rag top  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 18 2007, 09:22 PM~7722946
> *:uh: you would be like a 15 year old boy seeing a real live titty for the first time...you would blow in your shorts and have to go home immediatelyahahahah
> *


true!!!!!


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 18 2007, 08:40 PM~7722676
> *haha fokker belive me i know what to do to that sweet beeeeesh :biggrin:
> *


it's prenounced bitch BITCH! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 19 2007, 10:39 AM~7726341
> *it's prenounced bitch    BITCH! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WRONG!!AGAIN ASS CLOWN ,I SAID BEEESH,NOT BITCH LIVER LIPS?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: 4FUXAKE


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 19 2007, 01:05 PM~7727426
> *:uh: 4FUXAKE
> *


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: BOOOOOOOYA I JUST GOT PAAAAID BITCHES!!


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 19 2007, 01:11 PM~7727472
> *:uh: BOOOOOOOYA I JUST GOT PAAAAID BITCHES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO HOW MANY DICK DID YA SUCK OFF??


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :0 THATS UNCALLED FOR :angry:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 19 2007, 01:17 PM~7727503
> *:uh:  :0 THATS UNCALLED FOR  :angry:
> *


TRUE ,IM FUCKIN SORRY


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 18 2007, 10:00 AM~7718838
> *:uh: close your legs you smell like fat bastards cheese filled fat rolls on a hot day in the rainforest
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

bahahahhahahh


----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt for the mayhem whore topic


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 19 2007, 12:29 PM~7727934
> *ttt for the mayhem whore topic
> *


Yessssssssss :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese+Apr 19 2007, 02:29 PM~7727934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt for the mayhem whore topic
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 19 2007, 02:49 PM~7728110
> *Yessssssssss :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 19 2007, 02:29 PM~7727934
> *ttt for the mayhem whore topic
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

whore eeeeeeee


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

YES DAVES A WHOREEEEEEEEE


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 19 2007, 11:29 AM~7727934
> *ttt for the mayhem whore topic
> *


 :uh: ttt for people who hate whores


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 19 2007, 12:29 PM~7727934
> *ttt for the mayhem whore topic
> *


with reposted pictures


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 19 2007, 03:45 PM~7728529
> *with reposted pictures
> *


YA ALL THE ONES U REPOST YOU ***


----------



## Infamous James

GOLDMEMBOWNED


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

BOOOWNED


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Don't hate me cause you ain't me


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 19 2007, 05:38 PM~7729496
> *Don't hate me cause you ain't me
> *


THANK GOD MR BIG BIRD RIDING NOODLE ARM POODLE WALKER ID KILL MYSELF IF I HAD A TRASH CAN FOR A BODY LIKE YOURSE YOU GENETIC THROWBACK :uh:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 19 2007, 02:58 PM~7729648
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BWAHHAHAHAH THATS ONE UGL-E MUTHERFUKKKER!!!


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 19 2007, 06:27 PM~7729832
> *BWAHHAHAHAH THATS ONE UGL-E MUTHERFUKKKER!!!
> *


U SAID HE WAS CUTE YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 19 2007, 03:45 PM~7729550
> *THANK GOD MR BIG BIRD RIDING NOODLE ARM POODLE WALKER ID KILL MYSELF IF I HAD A  TRASH CAN FOR A BODY LIKE YOURSE YOU GENETIC THROWBACK :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: Good one Mr. disappearing hair line :uh:


----------



## razor

fuck i cant beleive goldmember hasent posted something in the last hour..........or as he would say.........beeesh! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

VENGINA BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: bahaha that bi-gendered star trekkowned ass bag ahahhaha


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER

*i gots 2 get me one of these*


----------



## DJLATIN

http://gallery.upshizzle.com/albums/03.07/10hitcombo.gif


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 02:58 PM~7736374
> *http://gallery.upshizzle.com/albums/03.07/10hitcombo.gif
> *


wahahahahaha


----------



## DJLATIN

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333555


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 01:50 PM~7736707
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333555
> *


CA-RIST


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 03:50 PM~7736707
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333555
> *


ARE U TRYING TO BLIND ME FOKKER :uh:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 20 2007, 07:27 PM~7738448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## lolow

Lux :cheesy:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## CHELADAS75

nice caddy you christ puncher


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## OldDirty

Looking good Bela!


----------



## killa lowrider

damn bro :biggrin: the new rims make the car look so sweet  dont stop nice job


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking good Bela...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 21 2007, 04:36 PM~7743334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## olskoolkaddy

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 21 2007, 03:53 PM~7743394
> *
> *


 :0 nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 21 2007, 07:47 PM~7743570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanx brother rich thats tight :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 21 2007, 04:49 PM~7743383
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 21 2007, 06:59 PM~7743418
> *nice caddy you christ puncher
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## razor

looking good there gold fokker,nice tire's too


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 23 2007, 10:17 AM~7752961
> *looking good there gold fokker,nice tire's too
> *


 :biggrin: YA AND THE TIRES TASTE GOOD TOO :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 21 2007, 04:49 PM~7743383
> *
> *


Boy was on his chin taking this picture


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 23 2007, 10:24 AM~7753024
> *Boy was on his chin taking this picture
> *


IM NOT A PILLOW BITTER LIKE U I SAT THE CAMERA ON THE FLOOR AND LOOKE AT THE SCREEN YOU DIRTY DICK LICKING BONDO BASTARD :cheesy:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 21 2007, 03:48 PM~7743382
> *
> *


 :0 NICE BELA :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

youre one cool Crip homie :cheesy:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 23 2007, 04:16 PM~7755417
> *youre one cool Crip homie :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Crip*led*


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 23 2007, 05:41 PM~7755996
> *Cripled
> *


DICKLED :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

fokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: insultowned bahahahhaha


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

BOOYAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## D-Cheeze

WHEN IS MAYHEM COMING BACK ?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 24 2007, 12:44 AM~7759319
> *WHEN IS MAYHEM COMING BACK ?
> *


THE BANNING ENDS APRIL 29 TH AT 1;05 PM


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 24 2007, 08:30 AM~7761228
> *THE BANNING ENDS APRIL 29 TH AT 1;05 PM
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 23 2007, 09:44 PM~7759319
> *WHEN IS MAYHEM COMING BACK ?
> *


 :uh: NEVER....HES AT NEVERLAND RANCH TIL DEAFF


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 24 2007, 10:41 AM~7761285
> *:uh: NEVER....HES AT NEVERLAND RANCH TIL DEAFF
> *


IM NOT DEAFF I CAN HEAR VERY WELL MORON!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YOU SILLY GOLDENBALLED HOMIE


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

BOOO YA INFAMOUS ANUS STREACHER


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: DUMB LUXURIOUS MF


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

INFAMOUS IDIOT :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 24 2007, 08:30 AM~7761228
> *THE BANNING ENDS APRIL 29 TH AT 1;05 PM
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Infamous James

POST UP PICS OF ALL YOUR CHROME ENGINE WORK YOU DOOFY BASTARDO


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 24 2007, 02:40 PM~7762732
> *POST UP PICS OF ALL YOUR CHROME ENGINE WORK YOU DOOFY BASTARDO
> *


I DIDNT GET THE PARTS YET YOU FUCKIN PUTZ


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: WELL PHOTOSHOP THEM ON UNTIL YOU GET THEM A-PIPE!


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 24 2007, 02:42 PM~7762749
> *:uh: WELL PHOTOSHOP THEM ON UNTIL YOU GET THEM A-PIPE!
> *


AS SOON AS YOU PSHOP YOURSELF HAVING A NEW RIDEAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: dickface


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

ASS BAG!!!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

howd he get banned anyway?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 24 2007, 04:47 PM~7763712
> *howd he get banned anyway?
> *


a little fuckin baby whent crying to a mod i was getting photoshops of him doin fucked up things and bitched like a brod


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: HAHA BITCHOWNED


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 24 2007, 02:52 PM~7763743
> *a little fuckin baby whent crying to a mod i was getting photoshops of him doin fucked up things and bitched like a brod
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: CLOSE YOUR MOUFF......GOLD COINS ARE DROOLING OUT


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 24 2007, 03:52 PM~7763743
> *a little fuckin baby whent crying to a mod i was getting photoshops of him doin fucked up things and bitched like a brod
> *


wow... 
what a internet bitch! 
lol


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 24 2007, 10:41 AM~7762741
> *I DIDNT GET THE PARTS YET YOU FUCKIN PUTZ
> *


LIAR 
































































































JUST PLAYIN ....BUT IT SHOULD BE THIS WEEK SOMETIME


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER+Apr 24 2007, 12:52 PM~7763743-->
> 
> 
> 
> a little fuckin baby whent crying to a mod i was getting photoshops of him doin fucked up things and bitched like a brod
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Apr 24 2007, 03:28 PM~7764831
> *:uh: HAHA BITCHOWNED
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## PurpleLicious

god damn I love that car!


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 25 2007, 09:14 AM~7768672
> *god damn I love that car!
> *


thanx bro


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 08:00 AM~7768619
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 25 2007, 09:16 AM~7768680
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## 801Rider

Interior looks good  So does the rest of the car :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 05:59 AM~7768613
> *
> *


bahahahha thats a crazy lookin car in the driveway homie!!! people must think you shoot people for a living???


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 07:00 AM~7768619
> *
> *


What can you do with that hop stick besides sit on it?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 25 2007, 11:33 AM~7769424
> *What can you do with that hop stick besides sit on it?
> *


RAM IT DEEP IN YOUR ASS SIDEWAYS AND PUT MY FIST DOWN YOUR COCK SUCKING MOUFF AND HIT THE SWITCHES U BITCH? :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: holy shit mang :0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

X2 1 LO 64HOPPING SWITCH IN HIS ASS


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:

Ghey


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: bahhaha yes verrrry gaaaae


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 07:59 AM~7768613
> *
> *




ITS ALL DONE HOMIE 


SICK RIDE 
I LOV IT


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Apr 25 2007, 01:14 PM~7770121
> *ITS ALL DONE HOMIE
> SICK RIDE
> I LOV IT
> *


NOT YET STILL GOT A FEW THINGS 2 DO TO MY WHORE!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: phaggz


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

FAHG


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

Bah


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 05:59 AM~7768615
> *
> *


looks good


----------



## D-Cheeze

WHERES THE PLAQUE ?


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 25 2007, 04:06 PM~7772720
> *WHERES THE PLAQUE ?
> *


X10


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 25 2007, 05:06 PM~7772720
> *WHERES THE PLAQUE ?
> *


It's in Texas being engraved...Been there for 6 months now... :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 25 2007, 05:46 PM~7773945
> *It's in Texas being engraved...Been there for 6 months now... :uh:
> *


 :banghead: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :guns: :burn:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 25 2007, 09:46 PM~7773945
> *It's in Texas being engraved...Been there for 6 months now... :uh:
> *


CALL THE GUY DO SOMETHING YOU LAZY FUCK!!I BEEN HELPING U WIFF YOUR SHIT NOW HOOK ME UP BEEESH I WANT MY PLAQUE ALREADY NIGGLET??


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: you would be better off carving it out of soap and spray painting it silver, than to get it from texas


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 26 2007, 11:29 AM~7777444
> *:uh: you would be better off carving it out of soap and spray painting it silver, than to get it from texas
> *


X2 DAVES A MOOK BASTARD THAT DONT KEEP ON TOP OF THINGS THATS WHY??


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: you will probably get a set of cattle horns not a plaque :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 26 2007, 07:28 AM~7777435
> *CALL THE GUY DO SOMETHING YOU LAZY FUCK!!I BEEN HELPING U WIFF YOUR SHIT NOW HOOK ME UP BEEESH I WANT MY PLAQUE ALREADY NIGGLET??
> *


6 MONTHS IS OUT OF CONTROL ........IS IT THE SAME GUY THAT DOES DANNYS STUFF ?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Apr 26 2007, 11:35 AM~7777484-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: you will probably get a set of cattle horns not a plaque :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if u know dave it wouldnt surprise me :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheese_@Apr 26 2007, 11:38 AM~7777499
> *6 MONTHS IS OUT OF CONTROL ........IS IT THE SAME GUY THAT DOES DANNYS STUFF ?
> *


i have no clue dave said he will take care of it,knowing very well i shoulda had mine done by my guy and wouldnt have waited more than 2 months but i gave dave the benifit of the doubt like the dumb fuck i am


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

http://sjl.funnyordie.com/v1/view_video.ph...type=&category=


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 25 2007, 11:55 AM~7770397
> *:uh: phaggz
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## GOLDMEMBER

****


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: x5


----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER+Apr 26 2007, 04:48 PM~7781351-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 26 2007, 04:48 PM~7781351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 26 2007, 06:03 PM~7780599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

venginahahahah


----------



## Infamous James

> venginahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: bahahahah TRONGINA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bahahha BATGINA


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 27 2007, 07:41 AM~7784290
> *venginahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

WAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 05:59 AM~7768613
> *
> *



I hope to see it into car show this year boyz the caddy look so f*cking nice


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Apr 27 2007, 12:29 PM~7785386
> *I hope to see it into car show this year boyz the caddy look so f*cking nice
> *


SHOULD BE READY FOR THE MAY 5 TH SHOW!!


----------



## killa lowrider

I hope to see you at meeting...with your car  fucking sick car bro I love this blue :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 27 2007, 01:02 PM~7785574
> *I hope to see you at meeting...with your car   fucking sick car bro I love this blue  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL BE AT THE MEETING ,BUT NOT WITH THE CAR ,SHES NOT READY YET BRO


----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## DEVINERI

cars lookin damn good


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 26 2007, 09:28 AM~7777435
> *CALL THE GUY DO SOMETHING YOU LAZY FUCK!!I BEEN HELPING U WIFF YOUR SHIT NOW HOOK ME UP BEEESH I WANT MY PLAQUE ALREADY NIGGLET??
> *


I called him up today and he's almost done with everything bro...He will give me a call next friday...


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 27 2007, 08:41 PM~7788197
> *I called him up today and he's almost done with everything bro...He will give me a call next friday...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

*MAYHEMS BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :biggrin: *


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 30 2007, 10:29 AM~7801762
> *MAYHEMS BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :biggrin:
> *


oh boy :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 30 2007, 10:51 AM~7801860
> *oh boy :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 27 2007, 05:26 PM~7787817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll be there.......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 30 2007, 03:22 PM~7803562
> *I'll be there.......
> *


IT WOULD BE KOOL,BUT U LOOK LIKE A TALKER?? :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 30 2007, 07:29 AM~7801762
> *MAYHEMS BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: not this a-hole again :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 30 2007, 03:32 PM~7803619
> *:uh: not this a-hole again :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 30 2007, 12:43 PM~7803719
> *:tears:
> *


 :nicoderm: stop crying bish...theres work to be done :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 30 2007, 03:47 PM~7803755
> *:nicoderm: stop crying bish...theres work to be done :angry:
> *


EAT MY SHIT U 10 SPEEDER


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 30 2007, 01:23 PM~7803572
> *IT WOULD BE KOOL,BUT U LOOK LIKE A TALKER?? :0
> *


True, I'm just talking this time......

prolly got your rectumus wet thinkin' bout it huh


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 30 2007, 04:28 PM~7804040
> *True, I'm just talking this time......
> 
> prolly got your rectumus wet thinkin' bout it huh
> *


WELL TO BE HONEST ...YES IT WAS VERY SLIPERY AND MOIST :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:ugh: :ugh: hno: hno: hno: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 30 2007, 05:15 PM~7804525
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

TTT

:uh:

Oh yea, this thread stays at the top


----------



## MAYHEM

> As you all know we went to pick up Bela's fleet to get it ready for our 2 day show this weekend...Here are some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrome pillar trims look real nice on the fleet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmay, Abel, Martin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about ready to go...
Click to expand...


----------



## MAYHEM

> we got to the LuxuriouS Shop safely... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u238/lu...al/Photo124.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u238/lu...al/Photo127.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

THE TRUNK WILL LOOK ALOT BETTER IN A FEW DAYS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN

YEAH BOAY!


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN

ARE YOU DONE WRITING YOU PUTZ? :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

IM NOT WRITING SAMSQUANTS JUST TRYING TO FIX PIX ASS FUCKA


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 30 2007, 08:09 PM~7807402
> *IM NOT WRITING SAMSQUANTS JUST TRYING TO FIX PIX ASS FUCKA
> *


WELL YOU DID A BANG-UP JOB AT IT YA DWARF-PROSTITUTING COCK HERDER.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 514LUX_LINCOLN_@Apr 30 2007, 11:10 PM~7807417
> *WELL YOU DID A BANG-UP JOB AT IT YA DWARF-PROSTITUTING COCK HERDER.
> *


THANX YOU TONSIL TICKLING MEAT WAND FONDLER


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 1 2007, 01:00 AM~7808291-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2007, 01:02 AM~7808304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 1 2007, 01:08 AM~7808365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James

shweeet shit home skillet :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 1 2007, 11:32 AM~7810278
> *shweeet shit home skillet :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 30 2007, 10:12 PM~7806880
> *
> *


looking good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by topless65_@May 1 2007, 12:06 PM~7810483
> *looking good :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANX BRO


----------



## SPECIALAGENTCHAVEZ

:nicoderm:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SPECIALAGENTCHAVEZ_@May 1 2007, 01:48 PM~7810990
> *:nicoderm:
> *


HAHA SPECIAL AGENT CHANGO


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN

YOU HE-BITCH! :cheesy:


----------



## TAIB

WHAT ARE THIS THINGS 
N WHERE CAN I GET A GRILL LIKE THAT THAT WILL FIT THE CAPRICE
NICE CAR MAIIIINNNNN


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 514LUX_LINCOLN_@May 1 2007, 02:30 PM~7811182
> *YOU HE-BITCH! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA SUCK ON MY TITS U BITCH? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@May 1 2007, 03:12 PM~7811466
> *WHAT ARE THIS THINGS
> N WHERE CAN I GET A GRILL LIKE THAT THAT WILL FIT THE CAPRICE
> NICE  CAR MAIIIINNNNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHECK E&G CLASSIC ??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Trailer Queen Yo.......


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SPECIALAGENTCHAVEZ_@May 1 2007, 09:48 AM~7810990
> *:nicoderm:
> *


i see your brothers back bela ?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 1 2007, 05:52 PM~7812669
> *i see your brothers back bela ?
> *


bahahaha ya i wonder who that fuckin waz :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 1 2007, 02:05 PM~7812807
> *bahahaha ya i wonder who that fuckin waz :uh:
> *


you , me , dave , tony ....the list of possibilties goes on and on :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 2 2007, 01:22 AM~7816182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those batt's for gayhem?....car's looking good,i almost painted the batt's on thr old lac but i've seen them peel if they get a bit of acid on them............i guees you try and see what happens.........bonjur dave............tbernack! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 2 2007, 01:19 AM~7816163-->
> 
> 
> 
> Timmay painted Bela's batteries for his fleet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 01:20 AM~7816171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 01:20 AM~7816177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GREAT WHITE_@May 2 2007, 01:23 AM~7816190
> *LOOKS GOOD ..  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by razor_@May 2 2007, 09:53 AM~7817404
> *are those batt's for gayhem?....car's looking good,i almost painted the batt's on thr old lac but i've seen them peel if they get a bit of acid on them............i guees you try and see what happens.........bonjur dave............tbernack! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha funny razor dick :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kdogg213

I SEE IT COMMIN ALONG NICE HOMIE 

LOOKS SICK


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@May 2 2007, 01:02 PM~7818628
> *I SEE IT COMMIN ALONG NICE HOMIE
> 
> LOOKS SICK
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 2 2007, 12:04 PM~7818241
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 2 2007, 10:20 AM~7817548
> *haha funny razor dick  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

GOOD WORK!


----------



## thuglife

Dats a SICK fleetwood homie u know u want to sell it to me lol :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

New carpet in the fleet...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

That rich bastard MAYHEM TRUMP did some work on his fleet tonight... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

still need to clean that tire though...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nice and clean......unlike Bela


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by thuglife+May 2 2007, 10:02 PM~7822711-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dats a SICK fleetwood homie u know u want to sell it to me lol :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 11:46 PM~7823713
> *look a MAYHEM TRUMP putting in some work on the fleet tonight... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 11:47 PM~7823727
> *Mister MAYHEM TRUMP is getting his car ready for the show this weekend... :0 Humberto put in his new carpet too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 11:49 PM~7823748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2007, 12:15 AM~7823965
> *here's how Bela's set up will look like for now...Still got to clean things up a little but Timmay did a clean job there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2007, 12:16 AM~7823973
> *Batteries look much better painted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2007, 12:16 AM~7823989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2007, 12:17 AM~7823995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 3 2007, 12:18 AM~7823999
> *still got to clean the tire but you get the idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by thuglife_@May 2 2007, 10:02 PM~7822711
> *Dats a SICK fleetwood homie u know u want to sell it to me lol :biggrin:
> *


SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

2 looney's


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+May 3 2007, 10:08 AM~7825850-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and clean......unlike Bela
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL YOU SHOULD LEARN HOW TO USE TOILET PAPER YOU GOT PATCHES OF DINGGLEBERRIES ON YOUR ASS PIPE? :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@May 3 2007, 10:28 AM~7825942
> *2 looney's
> *


HOW About a kick in your gunt?


----------



## D-Cheeze

WHERES THE MATCHING 5TH WHEEL ? 












AT LEAST IF YOUR GONNA USE THAT .....CLEAN IT :twak: :twak: 




















STILL LOOKS GOOD FOCKER :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese+May 3 2007, 11:15 AM~7826215-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERES THE MATCHING 5TH WHEEL ?
> AT LEAST IF YOUR GONNA USE THAT .....CLEAN IT :twak:  :twak:
> STILL LOOKS GOOD FOCKER  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM GETTING THE MATCHING 5TH SOON ,BUT THAT ONES USED FOR MOCK UP I GOT MY CLEAN AND SHINY ONE HERE WIFF ME??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@May 3 2007, 11:18 AM~7826230
> *:dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: BASTARDAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA IT WILL BE FIXED BACK TO NORMAL NEXT WEEKAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM

:roflmao: 
:biggrin: 
:angry: 
 
 
:thumbsdown: 
:dunno: 
:tears: 
:uh: 
 
:nono: 
:scrutinize: 
:happysad: 
:barf: 
:banghead: 
hno: 
:loco: 
 
:nicoderm:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

What's the cost for 5lbs of Whey


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 3 2007, 11:41 AM~7826391
> *What's the cost for 5lbs of Whey
> *


DEPENDS ON THE BRAND YOU ****?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 3 2007, 09:47 AM~7826432
> *DEPENDS ON THE BRAND YOU ****?
> *


ON


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Want me to translate to French


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 3 2007, 12:20 PM~7826661
> *Want me to translate to French
> *


WANT ME TO FEED YOU MY SHIT?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 3 2007, 10:29 AM~7826702
> *WANT ME TO FEED YOU MY SHIT?
> *


If it's 100% Whey


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 3 2007, 12:32 PM~7826719
> *If it's 100% Whey
> *


YES CROSS FLOW MICRO FILTERED TERD NUGGETS


----------



## TAIB

damn that car is beautiful


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@May 3 2007, 03:21 PM~7827678
> *damn that car is beautiful
> *


SHES DEFINATELY GETTIN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## thuglife

How much u want!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by thuglife_@May 3 2007, 05:24 PM~7828494
> *How much u want!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YOU WOULD HAVE TO THROW ME A NICE CHUNK HOMIE!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 3 2007, 03:35 PM~7828554
> *YOU WOULD HAVE TO THROW ME A NICE CHUNK OF SHIT DOWN MY THROAT HOMIE!!!
> *


Gross


----------



## thuglife

Yah doubt I've got enough for that bad ride But how much would u sell it for?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 3 2007, 05:48 PM~7828635
> * you know whats not Gross,me suckin 3 dicks and having 2 in my ass and one in each hand
> *


THAT RIGHT THERE IS FUCKIN GROSS AND SICK :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@May 1 2007, 12:12 PM~7811466
> *WHAT ARE THIS THINGS
> N WHERE CAN I GET A GRILL LIKE THAT THAT WILL FIT THE CAPRICE
> NICE  CAR MAIIIINNNNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: way to fuck up a nice ride by writing all over it


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 3 2007, 05:56 PM~7828694
> *:uh: way to fuck up a nice ride by writing all over it
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 2 2007, 09:29 PM~7824103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


simple and clean... :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 3 2007, 08:18 AM~7826230
> *:dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fahahahhahahahahhak that bent beak bastard ahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU PAKI LOVERAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: BAHHAHAH REPOST :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 3 2007, 06:27 PM~7828853
> *:uh: BAHHAHAH REPOST :angry:
> *


BAHAHA GO PLAY WIFF YO TURBIN Abahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 3 2007, 03:30 PM~7828868
> *BAHAHA GO PLAY WIFF YO TURBIN Abahahaha
> *


BAHAAHA GO CRUSH SOME COCONUTS WIFF YOUR PARROT BEAK YOU TOUCAN SAM LOOKIN FRENCH MOOK BASTARD!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 3 2007, 06:33 PM~7828894
> *BAHAAHA GO CRUSH SOME COCONUTS WIFF YOUR PARROT BEAK YOU TOUCAN SAM LOOKIN FRENCH MOOK BASTARD!!
> *












BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 3 2007, 03:36 PM~7828921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


WAHHAHAHAHHAHA CLASSIC


----------



## MAYHEM

X2 I LOVE THAT ONEAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAYAAAAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYYAYAYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 3 2007, 04:36 PM~7828921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pure Xtc

Look Good Bela!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 4 2007, 08:10 AM~7832752
> *Look Good Bela!
> *


THANX BRO?


----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 3 2007, 06:19 PM~7829792
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



YOU GUYS ARE STILL MESSING WITH THAT PIC :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

YES


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Sometimes


----------



## Infamous James

most of the time still yes


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

occasionally


----------



## Infamous James

from time-to-time


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

One-in-a-while


----------



## MAYHEM

WELL WHY NOT?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Get the fuck out of my thread.....

Just had to fuck up what we had :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

this happens periodically :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

I SMELL A HALFBREED INBRED DICK LICKAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I nose you could....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 4 2007, 01:04 PM~7834084
> *I nose you could....
> *


FO SHO FATASS


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WERE FUCKIN FUCKED UPAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

aight...back from lunch TTT


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA I BET U HAD A SAUSSAGE FEAST


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

...1.....


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2007, 12:03 PM~7834742
> *WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA I BET U HAD A SAUSSAGE FEAST
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

THATS HIS FAV MEALAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

The steamer on yo chest yo....yo....yo......yo......yo


----------



## MAYHEM

AND A GOLDEN SHOWER IN YO MOUFF


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 3 2007, 05:00 PM~7828715
> *simple and clean... :0
> *


Nice battery hold downs.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@May 4 2007, 04:13 PM~7835192
> *Nice battery hold downs.
> *


YA THERE TIGHT AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86

Where did u get them from and How much to make some more


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@May 4 2007, 04:37 PM~7835350
> *Where did u get them from and How much to make some more
> *


ITS A HOMIE ON HERE ,GOES BY THE NAME LAVISH LOGOS HE MAKES THEM BUT YOU WILL HAVE TO GET THEM CHROMED :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2007, 03:47 PM~7835416
> *ITS A HOMIE ON HERE ,GOES BY THE NAME LAVISH LOGOS HE MAKES THEM BUT YOU WILL HAVE TO GET THEM CHROMED :biggrin:
> *


oh ok yeah i have talked to him about them, thought maybe was someone else doing them also.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@May 4 2007, 04:49 PM~7835427
> *oh ok yeah i have talked to him about them, thought maybe was someone else doing them also.
> *


HE MAKES THE NICEST AND THICKEST ONES :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86

cool 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

NO PROB......


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 4 2007, 05:52 PM~7835929
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: WTF


----------



## MAYHEM

:angry:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 4 2007, 05:56 PM~7835964
> *
> *


FUCK BRO LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT SHIT FACED :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: yep


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 3 2007, 04:00 PM~7828715
> *simple and clean... :0
> *


it's clean and simple ya bird brain, not simple and clean...wahahahaaaaaa


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 2 2007, 09:26 PM~7824082
> *still need to clean that tire though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks clean as hell....

its lookin good bela...

you gonna get some pinstriping in the trunk homie?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2007, 02:52 PM~7835439
> *I LIKE THE NICEST AND THICKEST COCKS :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## OldDirty

Bela's bigbody came out badass. For some shots of it check out the link.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...80#entry7841926


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 5 2007, 10:45 PM~7841926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 5 2007, 10:42 PM~7841902
> *Last but not least the crazy bastard Bela's bigbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bucky

BAD ASS CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 6 2007, 12:44 AM~7841917-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bela's fleet is also looking real nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 12:44 AM~7841920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 12:46 AM~7841931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 12:46 AM~7841934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 12:47 AM~7841944
> *Bela's new interior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 12:48 AM~7841950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 01:18 AM~7842241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 01:46 AM~7842403
> *:uh:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 6 2007, 02:27 AM~7842648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 6 2007, 12:42 AM~7841902
> *Last but not least the crazy bastard Bela's bigbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by OldDirty+May 6 2007, 12:42 AM~7841902-->
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least the crazy bastard Bela's bigbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 12:44 AM~7841918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OldDirty_@May 6 2007, 12:45 AM~7841926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## silver64

nice car, i like how you can see the frame twistin in the 3 wheel pics :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Clean that steering column


----------



## ENGRAVER

nice, we need to get them door handles done.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow+May 6 2007, 12:20 PM~7843606-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 12:22 PM~7843624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 12:23 PM~7843628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 12:24 PM~7843633
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 01:02 PM~7843796
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 01:07 PM~7843828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 09:10 PM~7845969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 09:26 PM~7846089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 11:26 PM~7847118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 6 2007, 11:27 PM~7847130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+May 6 2007, 12:09 PM~7843555-->
> 
> 
> 
> Clean that steering column
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha i just did it was fill of greesze bozo that i left there after fisting yo ass you dumb fuckin wet nap??
> <!--QuoteBegin-ENGRAVER_@May 6 2007, 12:21 PM~7843613
> *nice, we need to get them door handles done.
> *


HAHA HOWS MY DIFF COVER COMMIN ALONG??? :0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Cruising Ink

cars look real clean, keep up the good work mayhem


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Looks good rainbow rida


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63+May 7 2007, 11:01 AM~7849434-->
> 
> 
> 
> cars look real clean, keep up the good work mayhem
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@May 7 2007, 12:09 PM~7849922
> *Looks good rainbow rida
> *


HAHA YOU DICK RYDA


----------



## Infamous James

SWEET ASS PICS FOOL...I LIKE THE ONES WITH THE WHORES ESPECIALLY...NICE WORK THOE...I LIKE THEM BACKING PLATES ON THE PUMPS SHIT LOOKS PROPER....NOW GIVE ME SOME MONEY :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 7 2007, 12:49 PM~7850177
> *SWEET ASS PICS FOOL...I LIKE THE ONES WITH THE WHORES ESPECIALLY...NICE WORK THOE...I LIKE THEM BACKING PLATES ON THE PUMPS SHIT LOOKS PROPER....NOW GIVE ME SOME MONEY :uh:
> *


I GOT A HUGE BAG OF CASH WAITING HERE FOR YOU FROM DAVE??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

All his money went into a bottle of Bleach White to clean up his steering column. He was prolly spanking it with a tube of bearing grease.


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: AHHA I ALREADY GOT THAT BAG BUT I NEED MORE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 7 2007, 12:51 PM~7850194
> *All his money went into a bottle of Bleach White to clean up his steering column. He was prolly spanking it with a tube of bearing grease.
> *


NO THE GREASE WAS USED ON YOUR ASS HOLE MORON ,I GAVE U 2 MANY CHINTAPS YOU ALZYMERS BASTARD :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: ALSYMESPELLINGOWNED


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 7 2007, 10:55 AM~7850222
> *:uh: ALSYMESPELLINGOWNED
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YES


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Give Big_Scotty a ride.......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 7 2007, 02:34 PM~7850840
> * I Gave Big_Scotty a ride.......wiff my tongue in his ass
> *


 :uh: WRONG SITE ASS FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 7 2007, 12:52 PM~7851005
> *I RIDE HIM EVERYDAY BRO, I LOVE HIS MONSTA BLACK CAWK
> *


Nasty dude......plain nasty


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 7 2007, 03:10 PM~7851125
> *Im  a Nasty dude......plain nasty i will suck out a black mans mule juice wiff my vacuum mouff and eat a wet nap afterwards
> *


WTF DOES A WET NAP GOTTA DO WIFF YOUR DICK SUCKIN :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: THATS HAAAUGHT


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## 310~SFCC

CADDY IS LOOKIN REALY GOOD BRO....YOU TAKING IT TO A LRM SHOW SOON?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Yea he is but the Gay Pride parade out there comes first....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 7 2007, 08:17 PM~7853198
> *Yea he is but the Gay Pride parade out there comes first....
> *


only when you bring your gheya bahahahahah


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@May 7 2007, 04:09 PM~7852352
> *CADDY IS LOOKIN REALY GOOD BRO....YOU TAKING IT TO A LRM SHOW SOON?
> *


shit unless he wants to drive 40 hours straight, I hardly doubt it... :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 7 2007, 12:51 PM~7851829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats mayhem in micheals lap :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 7 2007, 11:42 PM~7855068
> *thats mayhem in micheals lap  :uh:
> *


no its you as a kid ya mook ,stop suppresing the sleep overs ya had wiff him??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 6 2007, 12:44 AM~7841917-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bela's fleet is also looking real nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 12:44 AM~7841920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 12:46 AM~7841931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 12:46 AM~7841934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 12:47 AM~7841944
> *Bela's new interior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 12:48 AM~7841950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 01:18 AM~7842241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 01:46 AM~7842403
> *:uh:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 6 2007, 02:27 AM~7842648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 7 2007, 03:10 PM~7851125
> *Nasty dude......plain nasty
> *


----------



## JSpot69

You took some nice pics Bela! What's next?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@May 8 2007, 01:59 PM~7858538
> *You took some nice pics Bela! What's next?
> *


ACTUALLY DAVE .LOLOW AND OLD DIRTY TOOK THEM PICS :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

HAAAAAAAAAAAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Buttsechs thread


----------



## MAYHEM

YES


----------



## Infamous James

PROJECTRIDEOWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 8 2007, 05:52 PM~7860321
> *PROJECTRIDEOWNED
> *


WHO YOU CUZ U DONT HAVE ONE NOWOWNED


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 8 2007, 02:59 PM~7860380
> *WHO YOU CUZ U DONT HAVE ONE NOWOWNED
> *


 :uh: YOURE A DICKFACE OWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 8 2007, 06:01 PM~7860395
> *:uh: YOURE A DICKFACE OWNED
> *


YOU HAVE A CLITOWNED


----------



## Mugerjr

Nice ride, whats the paint color?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Backdoor Blue


----------



## D-Cheeze

POST PICS OF THE MOTOR....................


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 7 2007, 12:07 PM~7850296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Bitch


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 9 2007, 08:25 AM~7865091
> *Looking good Bitch
> *


thanx you fat filthy outta work cunt :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

i said the motor ?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: he took it out so it can hop higher


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 9 2007, 06:36 AM~7865650
> *:uh: he took it out so it can hop higher
> *


HE'S ASHAMED


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

YOYOYOYOYOYOYO

That bitch lay ass or what?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Might as well post it here since this was on the second page :nono:

COCK SUCKIN' DONKEY PUNCHIN ANAL LOVIN FINGER THROBBIN' MOUF FUCKIN' IDIOT........Happy B-day


----------



## JSpot69

Happy birthday focker!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@May 10 2007, 07:28 AM~7873736
> *Happy birthday focker!!
> *


He's probably out getting drunk. :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.journeys.com/catalog_detail.asp...Osiris&id=57721




> _Originally posted by D-Cheese+May 9 2007, 10:05 AM~7865476-->
> 
> 
> 
> i said the motor ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2007, 11:53 AM~7866177
> *HE'S ASHAMED
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WILL HAVE SUM SOON THE CHROMES LOOK GOOD JUST GOTTA PAINT THE REST UP AND I WILL SHOW YOU BRO
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 10 2007, 08:09 AM~7873518
> *Might as well post it here since this was on the second page :nono:
> 
> COCK SUCKIN' DONKEY PUNCHIN ANAL LOVIN FINGER THROBBIN' MOUF FUCKIN' IDIOT........Happy B-day
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAHAHA THANX BONDO BOY
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2007, 09:28 AM~7873736
> *Happy birthday focker!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@May 10 2007, 09:51 AM~7873827
> *He's probably out getting drunk. :uh:
> *


I DONT DRINKAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## MAYHEM

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 10 2007, 08:35 AM~7874026
> *SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So that's who you were with yesterday


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

^;


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Happy B-day chris masters wanna be bitch :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 10 2007, 12:31 PM~7875178
> *Happy B-day chris masters wanna be bitch  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Happy birthday ya beaker goof...

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 10 2007, 12:21 PM~7875538
> *Happy birthday ya beaker goof...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+May 10 2007, 10:45 AM~7874073-->
> 
> 
> 
> So that's who you were with yesterday
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you cum sucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2007, 01:31 PM~7875178
> *Happy B-day chris masters wanna be bitch  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thax lard ass cunt
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 10 2007, 02:21 PM~7875538
> *Happy birthday ya beaker goof...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thank you big fat piss smelling sweat hog sumo wrestler looking bird brain


----------



## KAKALAK

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 10 2007, 02:19 PM~7876031
> *you cum sucker
> thax lard ass cunt
> thank you big fat piss smelling sweat hog sumo wrestler looking bird brain
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BEAK BEAK! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 10 2007, 02:42 PM~7876648
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BEAK BEAK!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 10 2007, 09:55 AM~7874542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

WAHAHAHHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 10 2007, 01:19 PM~7876031
> *you cum sucker
> thax lard ass cunt
> thank you big fat piss smelling sweat hog sumo wrestler looking bird brain
> *


ya welcome ya lactose onion urinal breff bastard...


----------



## D-Cheeze

happy birthday focker ....i baked you a cake


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 11 2007, 12:22 AM~7880026
> *ya welcome ya lactose onion urinal breff bastard...
> *


good you protein dick suckin breff leaky ass cholesterol jabba the slob looking whale :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 11 2007, 05:10 AM~7881641
> *good you protein dick suckin breff leaky  ass cholesterol jabba the slob looking whale :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: its looking a little early for your goat mouff ass to even be up!! the dope keepin you awake home skillet? :uh:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MR.SMACKABITCH

this topic is queer!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 11 2007, 04:38 PM~7884161
> *:uh: its looking a little early for your goat mouff ass to even be up!! the dope keepin you awake home skillet? :uh:
> *


no dope at all


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MR.SMACKABITCH_@May 12 2007, 11:20 AM~7888967
> *this topic is queer!
> *


 :0


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by MR.SMACKABITCH_@May 12 2007, 10:20 AM~7888967
> *this topic is queer!
> *






:0 :0 X99999999999 and a half :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@May 14 2007, 11:31 AM~7899158
> *:0  :0  X99999999999 and a half :biggrin:
> *


so thats your bf you cock muncher :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## FORGIVEN

more pics of the caddy mayhem


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 14 2007, 03:36 PM~7900783
> *OH YES I LIKE IT IN THE BUTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 14 2007, 02:36 PM~7900783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




is that the remake, cause I thought Mayhem was in the original :0 















































































































BBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 14 2007, 12:36 PM~7900783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: bwarrrrffffffff


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 14 2007, 08:52 AM~7899327
> *so thats your bf you cock muncher :uh:
> *




no its yours you cum guzzlin Queen :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@May 14 2007, 04:50 PM~7901353
> *no its yours you cum guzzlin Queen :cheesy:
> *


BAHAHA I LIKE HOW YOU USE MY PHRASES YOU MOOK I TAKE IT I KNOW YOUR NARROW ASS :0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what up crazy B? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

these are fucking shitty pictures of the sweet fleet ya goofy beaker bastard... :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 14 2007, 05:31 PM~7901632
> *these are fucking shitty pictures of the sweet fleet ya goofy <s>beaker</s> bastard... :uh:
> *


WELL ITS PHONE PICS YA JABBA THE FAT SLOB ,POST SOME U GOT TONS :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 14 2007, 04:37 PM~7901679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






what is that a oil leak :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: all that money and you want to pollute the enviroment


































































:biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 14 2007, 05:17 PM~7901526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you didnt drive it you rimjob :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

bahhahaah he only has a bus pass


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by supreme_@May 14 2007, 02:46 PM~7901328
> *is that the remake, cause I thought Mayhem was in the original :0
> BBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:
> *


ahhahhahahahh


----------



## kdogg213

tha ride is lookin nice homie


----------



## thuglifeballin

beautiful car!  but that interior belongs in a mini truck


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by supreme_@May 14 2007, 04:46 PM~7901328
> *is that the remake, cause I thought Mayhem was in the original :0
> BBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:
> *


stfu u wrote the song and act it out flammer :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by razor_@May 14 2007, 06:49 PM~7902240
> *what you didnt drive it you rimjob :biggrin:
> *


its kinda hard driving 2 cars at the same time you fuckin loose ass anal dripping mule fokker!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 15 2007, 10:50 AM~7907194
> *its kinda hard driving 2 cars at the same time you fuckin loose ass anal dripping mule fokker!
> *


what other low low do you own?..........i figure if that one got towed you must be driving another low...........or maybe a beater you poutine eating qeerbeck monkey lover :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by razor_@May 15 2007, 07:23 PM~7910610
> *what other low low do you own?..........i figure if that one got towed you must be driving another low...........or maybe a beater  you poutine eating qeerbeck monkey lover :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAha i was driving my daily you torontonian moose fluffer pole smoker!1 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 08:25 AM~7914603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are not even yours ya pea brain... :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 14 2007, 11:19 PM~7905619
> *beautiful car!   but that interior belongs in a mini truck
> *


Is this Egg under another screen name??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 16 2007, 10:29 AM~7914625
> *Is this Egg under another screen name??? :0  :biggrin:
> *


X2 HES THE ONLY MOOK THAT SAYS THAT


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 16 2007, 10:27 AM~7914616
> *these are not even yours ya pea brain... :roflmao:
> *


NEVER CLAIMED THEY WERE JUST LOVED THE PIC YA FAT FUCKIN SWEAT HOG !!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 16 2007, 10:27 AM~7914616
> *these are not even yours ya pea brain... :roflmao:
> *


NEVER CLAIMED THEY WERE JUST LOVED THE PIC YA FAT FUCKIN SWEAT HOG !!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 08:31 AM~7914646
> *NEVER CLAIMED THEY WERE JUST LOVED THE PIC YA FAT FUCKIN SWEAT HOG !!
> *


wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa ya ski slope nose...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 16 2007, 10:43 AM~7914767
> *wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa ya ski slope nose...
> *


AND YOU DOUBLE BARREL SHOT GUN NOSE,YOU CAN FIT A WATERMELON IN EACH NOSTRIL YA FUCKIN WART FACED MOOK?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Does it run?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 16 2007, 11:24 AM~7915099
> *Does it run?
> *


YES


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Oh, it's just a trailer *queen* then....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 16 2007, 11:31 AM~7915139
> *Oh, it's just a trailer queen then....
> *


 :uh: UHHHHM NO


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

It's on a trailer


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 16 2007, 08:31 AM~7915139
> *Oh, Mayhem is just a trailer park queen then....
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 16 2007, 12:43 PM~7915818
> *:0 THIS IS MY O FACE ,I SUCK OFF MEAN DICKS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+May 16 2007, 01:14 PM~7916031-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 01:14 PM~7916034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 01:15 PM~7916040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 08:53 AM~7914859
> *AND YOU DOUBLE BARREL SHOT GUN NOSE,YOU CAN FIT A WATERMELON IN EACH NOSTRIL YA FUCKIN WART FACED MOOK?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 09:08 AM~7914990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you have vaseline on your lens while taking those pics ya beaker ski slope nose bastard??????????? wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 16 2007, 01:56 PM~7916359
> *Did you have vaseline on your lens while taking those pics ya beaker ski slope nose bastard??????????? wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


no its the greese from your fat face ya wart infested canon nose


----------



## MAYHEM

BAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH MTL MOOK


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 12:03 PM~7916417
> *no its the greese from your fat face  ya wart infested canon nose
> *


I can't hear you ya goofy beaker bastard...Stop talking through that ski slope nose of yours fokker...wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 16 2007, 11:42 PM~7920244
> *I can't hear you ya goofy beaker bastard...Stop talking through that ski slope nose of yours fokker...wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


bahahaha stop talking with you moff full of cocks ya canon nose yellow tooth pot belly moose humper


----------



## Infamous James

KA-RIPES :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 17 2007, 12:14 PM~7923077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHAHAHAHA ...JEBUS


----------



## Infamous James

JEEEEBISS?


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

WHAT IT DDDDOOOOOOOOOOO-DDDDDOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 17 2007, 04:16 PM~7924761
> *WHAT IT DDDDOOOOOOOOOOO-DDDDDOOOOOOOOO
> *


IT POOPS WUT IT POOPS :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 15 2007, 09:25 AM~7907059
> *stfu u wrote the song and act it out flammer :uh:
> *







TTMFT :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## 310~SFCC

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

ttb


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mayhems new sponsor


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 17 2007, 05:39 PM~7925311
> *Mayhems new sponsor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DONT YOU INSERT A MASTER CASE IN YOUR ASS 7 DAYS A WEEK AND TWICE ON SUNDAY?? :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

baha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 17 2007, 05:45 PM~7925347
> *baha
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

the fleet lookin good...

but it dont look as good on a flatbed,looks better on the road homie...thats where it belongs.......


----------



## MAYHEM

true


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 17 2007, 08:14 AM~7922398
> *bahahaha stop talking with you moff full of cocks ya canon nose yellow tooth  pot belly  moose humper
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaa sure mister Pinnochio mountain trail nose goof bastard...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2007, 01:30 AM~7928380
> *wahahahaaaaaaaa sure mister Pinnochio mountain trail nose goof bastard...
> *


bahaha you fat as the state of alabama and a whale of a corpse on the verge of having a stroke you sac of warts


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 18 2007, 06:59 PM~7933140
> *bahaha you fat as the state of  alabama and a whale of a corpse on the verge of having a stroke you sac of warts
> *


fokker stop saying that...You know what happened to the last guy you said that to... :angry: :0 That's bad luck...


----------



## rollinniagara

thats a nice caddy


----------



## rollinniagara

too bad its blue


----------



## rollinniagara




----------



## rollinniagara




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 18 2007, 10:17 PM~7934945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 19 2007, 12:19 AM~7934951
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 17 2007, 08:22 PM~7927529
> *true
> *


time to take it cruisin homie......


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## TRUDAWG

CAR TURNED OUT GOOD!


----------



## abel




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 19 2007, 09:48 PM~7939080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAR TURNED OUT GOOD!
> *


x2


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@May 18 2007, 08:26 PM~7933265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn i need leafing from im on my lincoln!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## OldDirty

The pinstripping on Bela's ride is a work of art, look's real good.


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 20 2007, 09:56 PM~7943797
> *The pinstripping on Bela's ride is a work of art, look's real good.
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 21 2007, 10:23 AM~791
> *we did a sony commercial shoot  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are some more pics of that sony commercial that we were involved in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>


----------



## vengence

hey bela you get to hit the switch at the commercial homie?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

cool, is it only exlcusive to CA or will it be a worldwide commercial?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 21 2007, 10:20 AM~7946977
> *cool, is it only exlcusive to CA or will it be a worldwide commercial?
> *


It will be shown in Europe only...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence+May 21 2007, 12:06 PM~7946917-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey bela you get to hit the switch at the commercial homie?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YA I WAS HIDDING IN MY CAR HITTING THE SWITCHES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 21 2007, 12:20 PM~7946977
> *cool, is it only exlcusive to CA or will it be a worldwide commercial?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WE ARE SUPPOSE TO GET A COPY OF THE COMMERCIAL ,WHEN WE DO IT WILL BE POSTED UP
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 21 2007, 12:21 PM~7946987
> *It will be shown in Europe only...
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 20 2007, 10:24 PM~7943556
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn i need leafing from im on my lincoln!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 21 2007, 10:25 AM~7947008
> *YA I WAS HIDDING IN MY CAR HITTING THE SWITCHES :biggrin:
> WE ARE SUPPOSE TO GET A COPY OF THE COMMERCIAL ,WHEN WE DO IT WILL BE POSTED UP ON THE GAYPRIDE NETWORK
> 
> *


Yea, I don't watch that station.......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 21 2007, 02:56 PM~7948098
> *Yea, I watch that station.......ALL GAYS ALL THE TIME  SO IF YOU POSTED THERE I WILL WATCH IT WITH MY BABY DICK IN MY HANDS AND  MY BOYS COCK IN MY MOUFF
> *


sorry bro but i dont follow your life style u pillow biter :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 17 2007, 07:15 PM~7926844
> *the fleet lookin good...
> 
> but it dont look as good on a flatbed,looks better on the road homie...thats where it belongs.......
> *


damn straight


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 19 2007, 09:48 PM~7939080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAR TURNED OUT GOOD!
> *


IT SURE DID..........WTF IS THE PLAQUE?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@May 21 2007, 09:34 PM~7951554
> *IT SURE DID..........WTF IS THE PLAQUE?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

the plaques in texas for the past 6 months cuz the engraver that dave used is a dumb fuck/


----------



## MAYHEM

hey weres the jackets fokkerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 21 2007, 07:35 PM~7951570
> *hey weres the jackets fokkerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> *


I SENT IT TO YOU.....YOU MEAN U HAVEN'T GOT IT YET.........






















































































IN ALL HONESTY THE JACKETS GOT SCREWED UP ALL THE JACKETS HAD DIFFERENT LOGOS.......IT'S A SAD STORY


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@May 21 2007, 10:37 PM~7951595
> *I SENT IT TO YOU.....YOU MEAN U HAVEN'T GOT IT YET.........
> IN ALL HONESTY THE JACKETS GOT SCREWED UP ALL THE JACKETS HAD DIFFERENT LOGOS.......IT'S A SAD STORY
> *


so sell me the prototype or if u need any kinda products at all i will hook u up :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 21 2007, 07:40 PM~7951627
> *so sell me the prototype or if u need any kinda products at all i will hook u up :biggrin:*


 :scrutinize: HMMMMMMMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@May 21 2007, 10:48 PM~7951702
> *:scrutinize: HMMMMMMMMMMM :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: anythingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 21 2007, 08:35 PM~7951564
> *the plaques in texas for the past 6 months cuz the engraver that dave used is a dumb fuck/
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@May 21 2007, 08:37 PM~7951595
> *I SENT IT TO YOU.....YOU MEAN U HAVEN'T GOT IT YET.........
> IN ALL HONESTY THE JACKETS GOT SCREWED UP ALL THE JACKETS HAD DIFFERENT LOGOS.......IT'S A SAD STORY
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 21 2007, 08:40 PM~7951627
> *so sell me the prototype or if u need any kinda products at all i will hook u up :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 5DEUCE




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 22 2007, 10:28 AM~7954513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

whahahahahahhaha i love that pic, it reminds me of good times :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 22 2007, 08:47 AM~7954604
> *whahahahahahhaha i love that pic, it reminds me of good times :uh:
> *


wah


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 22 2007, 10:47 AM~7954604
> *whahahahahahhaha i love that pic, it reminds me of good times :uh:
> *


MAYBE IF THE SNAQKE BIT YO TAINT THEN YES,GOOD TIMES :cheesy:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Man I haven't commented on this thread, but have been watching it and I must say that is one of the baddest Fleetwoods on here. Great job man.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 22 2007, 11:31 AM~7954847
> *Man I haven't commented on this thread, but have been watching it and I must say that is one of the baddest Fleetwoods on here. Great job man.
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 22 2007, 08:21 AM~7954783-->
> 
> 
> 
> wah
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jaaaaaa :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 08:25 AM~7954805
> *MAYBE IF THE SNAQKE BIT YO TAINT THEN YES,GOOD TIMES :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: venomtothecockowned
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-YellowAmigo_@May 22 2007, 08:31 AM~7954847
> *Man I haven't commented on this thread, but have been watching it and I must say that is one of the baddest Fleetwoods on here. Great job man.
> *


 :uh: hahhaa i thought you were going to comment on the fact that this is the greatest whore thread on earth wiff a nice car to boot? :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 22 2007, 02:20 PM~7955863
> *jaaaaaa :uh:
> 
> :angry: venomtothecockowned
> :uh: hahhaa i thought you were going to comment on the fact that this is the greatest whore thread on earth wiff a nice car to boot? :0
> *


WAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHHAHAAAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 22 2007, 12:20 PM~7955863
> *jaaaaaa :uh:
> 
> :angry: venomtothecockowned
> :uh: hahhaa i thought you were going to comment on the fact that this is the greatest whore thread on earth wiff a nice car to boot? :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 22 2007, 02:20 PM~7955863
> *jaaaaaa :uh:
> 
> :angry: venomtothecockowned
> :uh: hahhaa i thought you were going to comment on the fact that this is the greatest whore thread on earth wiff a nice car to boot? :0
> *


Well you dont get 59,000 posts by sitting on the sideline and not commenting...lol


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 22 2007, 07:31 AM~7954847
> *Man I haven't commented on this thread, but have been watching it and I must say that is one of the baddest Fleetwoods on here. Great job man.
> *


DUDE HIS HEAD IS BIG ENOUGH :uh:  :ugh:


----------



## abel




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 23 2007, 12:06 AM~7959772
> *DUDE HIS HEAD IS BIG ENOUGH :uh:    :ugh:
> *


have you been watching me pee????


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 23 2007, 08:13 AM~7961642
> *have you been watching me pee????
> *


You squat to piss....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 23 2007, 10:55 AM~7961874
> *You squat to piss....
> *


ONLY WHEN YOUR UNDER MY MEAT SAC


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 22 2007, 10:06 PM~7959772
> *DUDE HIS HEAD IS BIG ENOUGH :uh:    :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+May 23 2007, 07:13 AM~7961642-->
> 
> 
> 
> have you been watching me pee????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> goldenshowerowned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 23 2007, 07:55 AM~7961874
> *You squat to piss....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hoverowned
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@May 23 2007, 09:35 AM~7962442
> *ONLY WHEN YOUR UNDER MY MEAT SAC
> *


manpouchowned


----------



## MAYHEM

YESAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 23 2007, 02:50 PM~7964211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn


----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !!!


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

YES


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 23 2007, 05:38 PM~7964667
> *YES
> *


NO


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@May 23 2007, 09:24 PM~7966910
> *NO
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

wtf its quiet in hurr :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by topless65_@May 23 2007, 11:24 PM~7966910
> *NO
> *


again?


----------



## MAYHEM

STILL?


----------



## Infamous James

goiter


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 24 2007, 02:10 PM~7970337
> *goiter
> *


WERE?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## vengence

lol


----------



## MAYHEM

wah....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 25 2007, 07:00 AM~7975887
> *wah....
> *


 :0


----------



## Yankochevelle

I REALLY hope you guys are all friends!!! If I were Mayhem I would really be shitty about you ball busters!! I too am a fellow caddy owner thinkin I could get some ideas here, but all I found was a laugh!! :biggrin: BTW that lac is sweet!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Yankochevelle_@May 27 2007, 04:20 AM~7986851
> *I REALLY hope you guys are all friends!!! If I were Mayhem I would really be shitty about you ball busters!! I too am a fellow caddy owner thinkin I could get some ideas here, but all I found was a laugh!! :biggrin: BTW that lac is sweet!!
> *


I see you're new on this site...You'll get to know good old MAYHEM pretty fast bro... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+May 23 2007, 05:38 PM~7964667-->
> 
> 
> 
> YES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-topless65_@May 23 2007, 11:24 PM~7966910
> *NO
> *


since you said YES..i just though i'd say NO
>i'm just trying to get my posts up to 59,838


----------



## topless65

or actually trying to catch dave at 66,755


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@May 27 2007, 06:55 PM~7989369
> *or actually trying to catch dave at 66,755
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@May 27 2007, 06:54 PM~7989368
> *since you said YES..i just though i'd say NO
> >i'm just trying to get my posts up to 59,838
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Yankochevelle

:biggrin:  Ok, does anyone in here happen to know any good shops that do work on lowlow's in the state of Indiana? I'm very patently trin to get mine really started even though I have done alot to it since I have owned it! BTW its a 58 caddy w/53,000 org. miles I bought for $50. flatbed fee!!!! I already tried to upload several times but my PC is a POS and wont load them!! If you would like to see her E-Mail me @ [email protected] and i will share!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Yankochevelle

:biggrin: That thing is nice!! I wouldnt mind getting mine to do that eventually! Have a wayz to go thou first! :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Yankochevelle_@May 28 2007, 09:38 PM~7995158
> *:biggrin: That thing is nice!! I wouldnt mind getting mine to do that eventually! Have a wayz to go thou first! :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## abel




----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hey mayhem, what else you got up you sleeve after the fleet?


----------



## abel




----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@May 30 2007, 03:25 PM~8008143
> *hey mayhem, what else you got up you sleeve after the fleet?
> *


he's got daves cock up his sleeve...................sup gayham :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by razor_@May 30 2007, 03:09 PM~8009085
> *he's got daves cock up his sleeve...................sup gayham :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 30 2007, 11:42 AM~8006820-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 03:25 PM~8008143
> *hey mayhem, what else you got up you sleeve after the fleet?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lookin for a rag top 63 or 63 ss imp :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-razor_@May 30 2007, 05:09 PM~8009085
> *he's got daves cock up his sleeve...................sup gayham :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you got my foot and fists in yo ass


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.slide.com/r/_nCTe_E-2D8mNxmqV0F...lt_embedded_url


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 30 2007, 10:42 AM~8006820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mayhem tryin to catch a whiff :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 31 2007, 08:15 AM~8013914
> *:biggrin:
> lookin for a rag top 63 or 63 ss imp :biggrin:
> you got my foot and fists in yo ass
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up with your chrome molded uppers and lowers fokker??????????? :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 31 2007, 11:11 AM~8014254-->
> 
> 
> 
> mayhem tryin to catch a whiff :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes and a taste :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 31 2007, 11:46 AM~8014448
> *what's up with your chrome molded uppers and lowers fokker??????????? :0
> *


dunno??


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 31 2007, 12:56 PM~8015343
> *yes and a taste :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :cheesy: you look ready to motorboat between them buttcheeks! :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 03:40 PM~8016074
> *:cheesy: you look ready to motorboat between them buttcheeks! :cheesy:
> *


YES SIR ,I WANTED TO TASTE WHAT SHE ATE FOR BREAkFAST :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 31 2007, 11:56 AM~8015343
> *yes and a taste :biggrin:
> 
> dunno??
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence

ill keep an eye out for a 63 bela....


but no garuntees...
pm me a price range though homie...


----------



## MAYHEM

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 30 2007, 11:36 AM~8006775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ass


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 31 2007, 03:12 PM~8017263
> *ill keep an eye out for a 63 bela....
> but no garuntees...
> pm me a price range though homie...
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahhaha anuses are tasty


----------



## Infamous James

poopsicles


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: REMEMBER THAT ONE TIME AT BAND CAMP WHEN YOU BENT A CORNER AND DID THIS TO YOUR CADDI?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 1 2007, 01:29 PM~8023048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: REMEMBER THAT ONE TIME AT BAND CAMP WHEN YOU BENT A CORNER AND DID THIS TO YOUR CADDI?
> *


HAHA YES ,THEN IT WHENT IN YO ASS SIDEWAYS!! :uh:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahaha


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 1 2007, 09:38 AM~8022698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

NICE


----------



## MAYHEM

AND TASTY


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wah


----------



## MAYHEM

nah!!


----------



## abel

sup bela! :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 2 2007, 04:32 PM~8028966
> *sup bela! :cheesy:
> *


nuttin much my brother ,hows the move?


----------



## abel

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## abel

sup biaaaaaaaaaaatch :0


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 3 2007, 05:50 AM~8031931
> *yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> *


 :uh: go back to bed mook


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 3 2007, 08:51 PM~8034592
> *not yet finished the engine but about 80% done
> 
> *




not yet finished the engine but about 80% done


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 3 2007, 05:36 PM~8034487
> *not yet finished the engine but about 80% done
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: nice work donkey puncher


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 3 2007, 08:41 PM~8034520
> *:0  :biggrin: nice work donkey puncher
> *


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 3 2007, 08:37 PM~8034490
> *
> *


can i make a suggestion?.....well i am anyway :biggrin: all your brackets are aluminum......why not have some one poiish them and make them look chrome?
also they sell chrome alternators for thes motors now too....one more thing i saw...why not buy a 60s model straight forward thermostat housing and run the top radiator hose out the front and over.making it shorter.its not like it will hit the fan shroud....just suggestions.engine look nice anyway.
also buy a kool blue filter it will match the car better :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jun 3 2007, 10:39 PM~8035278
> *can i make a suggestion?.....well i am anyway :biggrin: all your brackets are aluminum......why not have some one poiish them and make them look chrome?
> also they sell chrome alternators for thes motors now too....one more thing i saw...why not buy a 60s model straight forward thermostat housing and run the top radiator hose out the front and over.making it shorter.its not like it will hit the fan shroud....just suggestions.engine look nice anyway.
> also buy a kool blue  filter it will match the car better :biggrin:
> *


well the engine compartment is the least of my worries ,i might get some shit chromed or not i aint really in the mood to put to much $$ in the engine bay


----------



## MAYHEM

bah.......


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 3 2007, 07:37 PM~8034490
> *
> *



wow timmay do a great job whit your engine bro


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 3 2007, 07:37 PM~8034490
> *
> *


damn, still looks like shit.................































im just playin, it look aight


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 3 2007, 06:37 PM~8034490
> *
> *


looks much better ya donkey monkey puncher...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 4 2007, 07:06 AM~8037374
> *wow timmay do a great job whit your engine bro
> *


Timmay did the engine?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 4 2007, 09:06 AM~8037374
> *wow timmay do a great job whit your engine bro
> *


ya only the chrome parts dummy


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 4 2007, 10:39 AM~8037663
> *Timmay did  the engine?
> *


timmay put on the chrome parts to get it ready for our last show


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 4 2007, 09:43 AM~8037676
> *ya only the chrome parts dummy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

the sanding and grinding and paintaing was all me fokkersssss


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 4 2007, 07:43 AM~8037676
> *ya only the chrome parts dummy
> *


 :uh: I HEARD HE HAND BUILT THE WHOLE CAR WITH ONE EYE POKED OUT HALF DRUNK AND ON SPEED?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 4 2007, 10:57 AM~8037746
> *:uh: I HEARD HE HAND BUILT THE WHOLE CAR WITH ONE EYE POKED OUT HALF DRUNK AND  ON SPEED?
> *


YES AND WITH ONE SOCK ON..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'll take a doo-doo right on that air cleaner......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 4 2007, 02:49 PM~8039061
> *I'll take a doo-doo right on that air cleaner......
> *


THE SAME KIND YOU DO ON YOUR BIG BIRD MOBILE :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

still looks like shit!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 4 2007, 02:55 PM~8039087
> *still looks like shit!!!!!!!
> *


good then ,as long as it doesnt looks like pure crap like your fuckin face then its all good nigglet :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 4 2007, 12:55 PM~8039087
> *still looks like shit!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 4 2007, 03:12 PM~8039220
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


laugh it up big bird bondo boy who also drives a gheya bahahahahahahah


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:

Scotty don't give love, he just receives it


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 4 2007, 03:25 PM~8039320
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Scotty don't give love, he just receives it
> *


bahaha no shit with his jakked up yellow plaque filled fuckin teef and his cock eye...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 4 2007, 10:44 AM~8037683
> *timmay put on the chrome parts to get it ready for our last show
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jun 4 2007, 03:42 PM~8039452
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 4 2007, 03:44 PM~8039472
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jun 4 2007, 04:12 PM~8039635
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## abel

ah!


----------



## MAYHEM

wah??!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 4 2007, 08:45 AM~8037687
> *the sanding and grinding and paintaing was all me fokkersssss
> *


well done ya King Kong nose looking bastard... :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

your engine bay looking great G I love it nice work on it


----------



## abel




----------



## abel

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

ha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wa


----------



## Infamous James

OMG WTF :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

YOU ASS HAT!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 5 2007, 09:05 AM~8044613
> *YOU ASS HAT!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Boricua Customs

Nice Ride MAYHEM !! :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 4 2007, 04:42 PM~8040698
> *well done ya King Kong nose looking bastard... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

Canadian Honker


----------



## Infamous James

:burn:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:angry:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Jun 5 2007, 11:18 AM~8044680
> *Nice Ride MAYHEM !!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 3 2007, 06:37 PM~8034496
> *
> *


YOUR AN ARTIST NOW? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 5 2007, 04:30 PM~8047503
> *YOUR AN ARTIST NOW? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 5 2007, 05:30 PM~8047503
> *YOUR AN ARTIST NOW? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 5 2007, 06:30 PM~8047503
> *YOUR AN ARTIST NOW? :biggrin:
> *


yes sir... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 5 2007, 03:30 PM~8047503
> *YOUR AN ARTIST NOW? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :loco:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2007, 08:37 AM~8051764
> *BAH
> *


zah


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2007, 08:13 AM~8051620
> *yes sir... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

FAHK


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2007, 08:19 AM~8051999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 DOG+OG ABELS+WHIP+FLATSCREEN+OTHER STUFF=RICH BALLER


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2007, 09:19 AM~8051999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those shoes are bad ass


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Jun 6 2007, 11:27 AM~8052051-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0 DOG+OG ABELS+WHIP+FLATSCREEN+OTHER STUFF=RICH BALLER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowriderKid56_@Jun 6 2007, 11:32 AM~8052075
> *those shoes are bad ass
> *


  AND THE WHITE ONES TOO :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2007, 09:33 AM~8052081
> *:0
> AND THE WHITE ONES TOO :biggrin:
> *


how much do they cost?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jun 6 2007, 11:34 AM~8052087
> *how much do they cost?
> *


$60.00


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 4 2007, 12:10 PM~8039205
> *good then ,as long as it doesnt looks like pure crap like your fuckin face then its all good nigglet :biggrin:
> *


BETTER THEN SOME RECONSTRUCTIVE SURGERY!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 6 2007, 11:49 AM~8052173
> *BETTER THEN SOME RECONSTRUCTIVE SURGERY!!!!!!!
> *


YOUR LABOTOMY?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2007, 08:56 AM~8052224
> *YOUR LABOTOMY?
> *


NO GONZO!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 6 2007, 12:03 PM~8052283
> *NO GONZO!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHAHA I SEE U BEEN TALKIN WITH YOUR BOYFREIND 1 LO 64 DICKS IN HIS MOUFFAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Jan 26 2007, 05:28 PM~7095211-->
> 
> 
> 
> BETTER FLEETWOOD VIDEO ON YOUTUBE !!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 05:44 PM~7095351
> *:0 HOW THE FUCK DO YOU DO THAT  ,CAN U POSTED HERE LIKE U DID THIS SMALL ONE BUT LIKE 5 TO 10 TIMES THE SIZE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 06:11 PM~7095602
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Jan 26 2007, 09:49 PM~7097344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 6 2007, 09:27 AM~8052051
> *:0  :0 DOG+OG ABELS+WHIP+FLATSCREEN+OTHER STUFF=RICH BALLER
> *


yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss and he has 2 houses, 3 cars, planning a 20k wedding and bought a 10k ring to his wife and is planning on buying a 58-64 rag...Gawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwtttttttttttt damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn... :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 7 2007, 12:53 AM~8057323
> *yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss and he has 2 houses, 3 cars, planning a 20k wedding and bought a 10k ring to his wife and is planning on buying a 58-64 rag...Gawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwtttttttttttt damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn... :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kdogg213

nice homie 
DOING IT BIG 
get that $$$$$$$ MAYHEM


----------



## MAYHEM

YES SIR


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 6 2007, 11:03 AM~8052283
> *NO GONZO!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAA LMFAO


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 7 2007, 01:15 PM~8060260
> *WHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAA DAMN LMFAO
> *


WELL WHERES THE PROGRESS PICS OF THAT CONSTRUCTIVE SURGERY FOKKER? I WANNA SEE YOUR NEW BEAK! HAS IT SWELLED DOWN YET??????????????????????????????????


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 7 2007, 02:16 PM~8060276
> *WELL WHERES THE PROGRESS PICS OF THAT CONSTRUCTIVE SURGERY FOKKER? I WANNA SEE YOUR NEW BEAK! HAS IT SWELLED DOWN YET??????????????????????????????????
> *


I WANNA SEE PICS OF YOUR LABATOMY YA BIG FUCKIN FRANKENSTEIN HEAD BASTARD!!


----------



## MAYHEM

BAHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 6 2007, 10:03 AM~8052283
> *NO GONZO!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 7 2007, 02:13 PM~8060985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel




----------



## MAYHEM

true


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA FAHAHAHAK


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA FAHAHAHAK


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2007, 11:19 AM~8051999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam homie were i get me some


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 7 2007, 12:16 PM~8060276
> *WELL WHERES THE PROGRESS PICS OF THAT CONSTRUCTIVE SURGERY FOKKER? I WANNA SEE YOUR NEW BEAK! HAS IT SWELLED DOWN YET??????????????????????????????????
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 7 2007, 02:47 PM~8060824
> *I WANNA SEE PICS OF YOUR LABATOMY YA BIG FUCKIN FRANKENSTEIN HEAD BASTARD!!
> *


WAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHHAHAAH FRANKENLAC BITCH!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 8 2007, 12:46 AM~8063949
> *WAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHHAHAAH FRANKENLAC BITCH!
> *


more like frankendouche!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You get the bigbluedildo durty yet


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 8 2007, 11:34 AM~8065629
> *You get the bigbluedildo durty yet
> *


NO BIG BIRD!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Take the BigBlueDildo down the dirt road yo


----------



## MAYHEM

NO


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 8 2007, 10:34 AM~8065970
> *NO
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA CRAZY FOKKERAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CAR IS STILL A PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS

wow i open this thinking im going to see nice pics of a caddy and all i see are Fisting advertisements....with no pics or links of girls getting fisted....wtf is all that about MAYHEM :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 8 2007, 01:33 PM~8066272
> *wow i open this thinking im going to see nice pics of a caddy and all i see are Fisting advertisements....with no pics or links of girls getting fisted....wtf is all that about MAYHEM  :angry:
> *


FIND YOUR OWN LINK YA LAZY BASTARD!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 8 2007, 01:09 PM~8066170
> *CAR IS STILL A PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!
> *


WELL UNLIKE YOUR LIFE THATS A PILE OF SHIT,ACTUALLY A PILE OF SHIT LOOKS JUST LIKE YOU!!


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 8 2007, 12:41 PM~8066321
> *FIND YOUR OWN LINK YA LAZY BASTARD!!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ecp63

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Nov 29 2006, 11:03 AM~6659717
> *....This Topic sucks........ :uh:
> ....Until we get more pics.    :biggrin:
> *


x2 100% gay... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by ecp63_@Jun 8 2007, 03:59 PM~8067153
> *x2 100% gay... :biggrin:
> *


THEN GET THE FUCK OUT U POLE SMOKER!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 8 2007, 04:02 PM~8068157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

YA JOE WERES MY FOKKIN JACKET HAMMY


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jun 8 2007, 11:09 AM~8066170-->
> 
> 
> 
> CAR IS STILL A PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 8 2007, 11:33 AM~8066272
> *wow i open this thinking im going to see nice pics of a caddy and all i see are Fisting advertisements....with no pics or links of girls getting fisted....wtf is all that about MAYHEM  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

Haters...............


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 8 2007, 05:49 PM~8068437
> *Haters...............
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

true


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 11 2007, 03:45 PM~8083060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


waHAHAHAHAHAHA DILDOS IN THE ASS FOR ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

[/


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 11 2007, 03:59 PM~8083946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

wahaha awsome a dildo party!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 11 2007, 05:59 PM~8083946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 11 2007, 02:59 PM~8083946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> *


bwhahahahaha gangsta


----------



## MAYHEM

x2


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 1 2007, 09:37 AM~8022248
> *nice ass
> *


take this fucker out of project rides and make a topic in post you rides this mothafucker looks done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!oh and good fuckin job Mayhem


----------



## THE PETE-STA

MAYHEM YOU FRUITY BASTARD!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 12 2007, 12:37 PM~8089294
> *take this fucker out of project rides and make a topic in post you rides this mothafucker looks done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!oh and good fuckin job Mayhem
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 12 2007, 03:12 PM~8090217
> *MAYHEM YOU FRUITY BASTARD!!!
> *


PETE YOU FLAMMING TUBESTEAK HIDING MOOK


----------



## DirtyBird2

BELLLLLLLLAAA WHERE'S MY JACKET :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 12 2007, 04:01 PM~8091258
> *BELLLLLLLLAAA WHERE'S MY JACKET :biggrin:
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 12 2007, 06:25 PM~8091408
> *wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


hater


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 13 2007, 08:46 AM~8095670
> *hater
> *


hater


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 13 2007, 11:05 AM~8095794
> *hater
> *


haterer


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: HATTER


----------



## MAYHEM

haydder


----------



## PIMPIN_POPE

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 13 2007, 05:46 PM~8098230
> *haydder
> *


more pics of your ride please :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 11 2007, 05:59 PM~8083946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> *



lol


----------



## MAYHEM

wahaha


----------



## Infamous James

HAIGHTER :uh:


----------



## abel




----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 12 2007, 03:01 PM~8091258
> *BELLLLLLLLAAA WHERE'S MY JACKET :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 12 2007, 06:01 PM~8091258
> *BELLLLLLLLAAA WHERE'S MY JACKET :biggrin:
> *


YOU STIFFED ME ON THE JACKET YOU ASS HAT!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: JACKOWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

DIRTYBIRDJACKETOWNED


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 14 2007, 03:27 PM~8105586
> *DIRTYBIRDJACKETOWNED
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WHAT SIZE U WEAR ANYWAY?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 14 2007, 06:33 PM~8105627
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WHAT SIZE U WEAR ANYWAY?
> *


XL :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 14 2007, 04:05 PM~8105810
> *XL  :biggrin:
> *


SO MY 3X WILL NOT FIT UR ASS


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 14 2007, 07:11 PM~8105850
> *SO MY 3X WILL NOT FIT UR ASS
> *


i ll make it fit ,believe me bro ,i will go on the dave diet ahahahahahahaha


----------



## someansoclean78

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2006, 04:31 PM~6692009
> *NOT THE WHOLE THING U FAT BASTARD ,DOOR PANELS AND THE ARM REST ON THE PANEL AND THE REAR DEC YOU FAT OUTTA SHAPE JABBA THE SLOB ,GO DO SUMTHING YA TURD!!
> *


hahahahaha :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 14 2007, 05:35 PM~8105985
> *i ll make it fit ,believe me bro ,i will go on the dave diet ahahahahahahaha
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 13 2007, 10:08 AM~8096212
> *haterer
> *


hatterer


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 11 2007, 02:59 PM~8083946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Dec 1 2006, 02:40 PM~6675393
> *you got your hands on a sweet ride heres the couples pics i got of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope to  see it at scrape next year with all the new updates
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 14 2007, 04:35 PM~8105985
> *i ll make it fit ,believe me bro ,i will go on the dave diet ahahahahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 15 2007, 05:51 PM~8113075
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahah chubb slob


----------



## Infamous James

repost :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

again?


----------



## Infamous James

bwahahahahwtfffffff


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 18 2007, 11:58 AM~8126694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bwahahahahwtfffffff
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## MAYHEM

wtffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

AHAHAHAHAHWHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 18 2007, 01:31 PM~8126911
> *AHAHAHAHAHWHAHAHA
> *


stfu perv boy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 18 2007, 12:32 PM~8126916
> *stfu perv boy
> *


WAHAAHAHAH THATS MR.PERV BOY MOFO!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 18 2007, 01:33 PM~8126927
> *WAHAAHAHAH THATS MR.PERV BOY MOFO!
> *


no ytour ms per boy ya dirty ass moffle


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 18 2007, 10:58 AM~8126694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bwahahahahwtfffffff
> *


Did he trade the Big-Blue Dildo for this?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 18 2007, 01:00 PM~8127097
> *Did he trade the Big-Blue Dildo for this?
> *


NO HE STIL HAS A BIG BLUE DILDO, THE BATTERIES ARE ON CHARGE RIGHT NOW! AHAHAHAH


----------



## MAYHEM

true


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 18 2007, 12:01 PM~8127107
> *NO HE STIL HAS A BIG BLUE DILDO, THE BATTERIES ARE ON CHARGE RIGHT NOW! AHAHAHAH
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 18 2007, 02:07 PM~8127151
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: your ass is still to streached out you liver lip


----------



## DirtyBird2

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## abel




----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

HATER!!


----------



## Infamous James

HATTER!


----------



## MAYHEM

HAYDDER


----------



## DirtyBird2

H8TR


----------



## MAYHEM

HEYTHER


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 19 2007, 12:24 PM~8134219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRUE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I don't like how you did your switch panel :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 19 2007, 02:52 PM~8134915
> *I don't like how you did your switch panel :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bahah ya ok there ass fuck ,i aint got crap like that i got a caddy switch plate liver lips.thats from your big bird ride


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 18 2007, 01:08 PM~8127161
> *:biggrin: your ass is still to streached out you liver lip
> *


is that something like a meat curtin?? :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 19 2007, 12:54 PM~8134925
> *bahah ya ok there ass fuck ,i aint got crap like that i got a caddy switch plate liver lips.thats from your big bird ride
> *


Sureeeee anus-breath......I see your blue indoor/outdoor carpet back there


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 19 2007, 02:55 PM~8134936
> *Sureeeee anus-breath......I see your blue indoor/outdoor carpet back there
> *


and i see your streached out anus from here blowking!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You hit bumper with it yet or are you too scurred


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

This topic is teh gehy


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 19 2007, 11:52 AM~8134915
> *I don't like how you did your switch panel :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: that shit is so flossy


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I just stumbled upon the scripting you need on your trunk


----------



## Infamous James

ahahbahabhhabhb


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

He PM'd me and ask'd me for the number of the painter.......guess he's gonna do it?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 19 2007, 04:09 PM~8135446
> *He PM'd me and ask'd me for the number of the painter.......guess he's gonna do it?
> *


YES SIR AND A PIC WITH MY DICK IN YO MOUFF


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Teh Ghey


----------



## Infamous James

:angel:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

;BAH;


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

GhEy


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 20 2007, 03:04 PM~8142043
> * Im FlAmMingLy GhEy
> *


YES ANAL AVENGER YOU SURE ARE!! :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 20 2007, 11:04 AM~8142043
> *GhEy
> *


yes


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 20 2007, 03:10 PM~8142086
> *yes i eat a mean dick!
> *


 :uh: STILL??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Here's an update picture for your topic


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 20 2007, 03:18 PM~8142148
> *Here's an update picture for your topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW ABOUT YOU TAKE CARE OG YOUR TURD MOBILE TREAD WITH YOUR GAYA :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

How about you thread on deez


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 20 2007, 03:39 PM~8142280
> *How about you thread on deez
> *


AND HOW ABOUT YOU STOP SITTING ON ALL THEM COCKS YOU MOOK!!


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

High school pic


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/****.jpg


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: faygs must be from Jersey :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 20 2007, 06:01 PM~8143780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 21 2007, 07:25 AM~8146648
> *:uh: faygs must be from Jersey :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MAYHEM

repost


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

The bigbleudildo's a repost


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 21 2007, 10:21 AM~8146828
> *The bigbleudildo's a repost
> *


your filthy lifes a repost


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

He's right


----------



## MAYHEM

HAHA


----------



## Infamous James

boooooooooooooooooooooones farm :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

WINE


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: dance? :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:yes: :nono: :flipbird:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\

Least we can count on him for good pics


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jun 21 2007, 02:28 PM~8149269-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the bone :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Jun 21 2007, 02:46 PM~8149408
> */\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
> 
> Least we can count on him for good pics
> *


wherd up :nicoderm:


----------



## MAYHEM

AND WANG UP


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 21 2007, 05:28 PM~8149269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 509Rider




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 21 2007, 07:00 PM~8149903
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

sup infamous mool


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: sup luxurious tool?


----------



## MAYHEM

not much infamous stool sample


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: cool luxurious drool cup


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 21 2007, 02:28 PM~8149269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE ONE ON THE LEFT SHIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 22 2007, 11:25 AM~8154156
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE ONE ON THE LEFT SHIPPED :biggrin:
> *


2 lux jackets and shes yours to do what ever u want to her and her holes!! :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: cool i will take 9


----------



## MAYHEM

but you are a blind albino with no legs or arms??


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 22 2007, 08:28 AM~8154173
> *2 lux jackets and shes yours to do what ever u want to her and her holes!! :cheesy:
> *


DONE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 22 2007, 11:39 AM~8154240
> *DONE
> *


well as soon as i get the jackets i will ship the whore to you,make sure to get them soon by the looks of it it will take a long time to get the jackets and the longer it takes the more the filthy whore agesahahahaha :0


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 21 2007, 05:28 PM~8149269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whores whores whores


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:uh:

That might be a record, the same picture reposted 48 times in one topic and on the same page


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 22 2007, 09:11 AM~8154459
> *well as soon as i get the jackets i will ship the whore to you,make sure to get them soon by the looks of it it will take a long time to get the jackets and the longer it takes the more the filthy whore agesahahahaha :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 22 2007, 02:53 PM~8155551
> *:uh:
> 
> That might be a record, the same picture reposted 48 times in one topic and on the same page
> *


so stop doin it fahg


----------



## Infamous James

haha


----------



## God's Son2

whats up my brethern? father Jesus loves you.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 22 2007, 11:42 PM~8158595
> *whats up my brethern? father Jesus loves you.
> *


no he dont.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 22 2007, 08:42 PM~8158595
> *whats up my brethern? father Jesus loves to wack it to your pic.
> *


 :uh: greaaaat :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

This topic makes my nutz ache


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 25 2007, 03:14 PM~8172134
> *This topic makes my nutz ache
> *


thats only cus you got lice from bagging dr caquis ass :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 25 2007, 11:14 AM~8172134
> *This topic makes my nutz ache
> *


i thought i was the only one :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:nicoderm: nutaches :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 25 2007, 03:42 PM~8172321
> *i thought i was the only one  :uh:
> *


so you and 1lo64are boytoyz :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

boy towned


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

FUCK THAT CANNUCK CADDY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2007, 04:36 PM~8172633
> *FUCK THAT CANNUCK CADDY!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


only if u wear a condom!! :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 25 2007, 01:37 PM~8172639
> *only if u wear a condom!! :uh:
> *


SHUTUP MOOSE FLUFFER!!!!!!!!! YOU PURPLE BITCH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2007, 04:37 PM~8172644
> *SHUTUP MOOSE FLUFFER!!!!!!!!!  YOU PURPLE BITCH!!!!!!!!!!
> *


eat more dick you yellow tooth fairy


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2007, 01:37 PM~8172644
> *SHUTUP MOOSE FLUFFER!!!!!!!!!  YOU PURPLE BITCH!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 25 2007, 04:49 PM~8172722
> *:0
> *


close your mouff scooty will stick his needle dick in


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :angry: byyyyuuuck i hate mosquito bites


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 25 2007, 01:40 PM~8172666
> *eat more dick you yellow tooth fairy
> *


MY TEETH ARE wHITER THAN YOUR PEARL NECKLACE!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2007, 04:51 PM~8172734
> *MY TEETH ARE wHITER THAN YOUR PEARL NECKLACE!!!!!!
> *


just cuz ya drank a bottle of bleach this morning you micheal jackson looking chin nuts rat belly dont make yo teef white you fuckin hershey squirt!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 25 2007, 01:59 PM~8172789
> *just cuz ya drank a bottle of bleach this morning you micheal jackson looking chin nuts rat belly dont make yo teef white you fuckin hershey squirt!!
> *


THAT WAS WEAKER THAN TUBBY TIMMAY'S COMEBACKS!!!!!!1


----------



## God's Son2

yes he does, and dont get mad at me, he told me to do it.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2007, 06:02 PM~8173247
> *THAT WAS WEAKER THAN TUBBY TIMMAY'S COMEBACKS!!!!!!1
> *


every time you open your cock mouff all you say is weak comebacks like your weak ass training you noodle arm bastard.


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 25 2007, 10:02 PM~8175032
> *
> *


looks like a silver platter


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 25 2007, 10:07 PM~8175075
> *looks like a silver platter
> *


YES ,ITS THE ONE I STOLE FROM GOD!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 25 2007, 10:08 PM~8175082
> *YES ,ITS THE ONE I STOLE FROM GOD!!
> *


cool


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 25 2007, 10:11 PM~8175104
> *cool
> *


YOU SHOULDA SEE ME HIT GOT UPSIDE THE HEAD WITH THE COVER AND RUN!!!HAHAHAHAH


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 20 2007, 07:11 PM~8143819
> *http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/****.jpg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 25 2007, 02:34 PM~8172613
> *so you and 1lo64are boytoyz  :uh:
> *


I sense some jealousy......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 25 2007, 09:17 PM~8175169
> *YOU SHOULDA SEE ME HIT GOD UPSIDE THE HEAD WITH THE COVER AND RUN!!!HAHAHAHAH
> *


WAHAHAHAH AND FOR THAT SIN HE PUNISHED YOU WITH AN EXSTENZE USERS ASS RAPING! 






















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN,,,, I COULDNT RESIST! J/k :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 26 2007, 09:36 AM~8177761
> *WAHAHAHAH AND FOR THAT SIN HE PUNISHED YOU WITH AN EXSTENZE USERS ASS RAPING!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  MAN,,,, I COULDNT RESIST! J/k :biggrin:
> *


bahaha you inbreds all think alikeahahahahahahahah


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 26 2007, 08:22 AM~8178018
> *bahaha you indreds all think alikeahahahahahahahah
> *


What's an indred?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

A high school pic of Mayhem


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jun 26 2007, 11:19 AM~8178400-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's an indred?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> typo honky typo..
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Jun 26 2007, 11:27 AM~8178448
> *A high school pic of Mayhem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im a sexy bitch!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Your arms are still the same size


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 26 2007, 11:32 AM~8178482
> *Your arms are still the same size
> *


BUT STILL 3 TIMES BIGGER THAN YOUR PIPE CLEANERS YOU CALL ARMS!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 25 2007, 06:25 PM~8174748
> *every time you open your cock mouff all you say is weak comebacks like your weak ass training you noodle arm bastard.
> *


my arms are bigger than yours barney!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

mayhem likes boones farm wine when he works out :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 26 2007, 01:23 PM~8179105
> *my arms are bigger than yours barney!!!!!!!!!
> *


OF FAT YES ,OF MUSCLE KEEP DREAMING YOU OUTTA SHAPE TURD BURGLER!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 26 2007, 12:38 PM~8179211
> *OF FAT YES ,OF MUSCLE KEEP DREAMING YOU OUTTA SHAPE TURD BURGLER!!
> *


wahahaha said turd burgular wahahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

bohahahahha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 26 2007, 11:23 AM~8179105
> *my arms are bigger than yours barney!!!!!!!!!
> *


Grown Folks talk here son.......step off


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 25 2007, 10:17 PM~8175169
> *YOU SHOULDA SEE ME HIT GOT UPSIDE THE HEAD WITH THE COVER AND RUN!!!HAHAHAHAH
> *


He's says that was ok, he still has a mansion for you in heaven, right beside DOUBLE-V


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: janitors are not allowed in heaven fool


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 20 2007, 08:11 PM~8143819
> *http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/****.jpg
> *


that dude behind them, looks like he's trippin on X. :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 26 2007, 02:54 PM~8179729
> *Grown Folks talk here son.......step off
> *


wahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

Snap yo Fangas!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 26 2007, 03:09 PM~8179848
> *:uh: janitors are not allowed in heaven fool
> *


oh yeah, thats right.


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: thought you thought-a-majig


----------



## God's Son2

i'm heavy on that


----------



## Infamous James

fa shiggidale :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 26 2007, 03:46 PM~8180108
> *fa shiggidale :uh:
> *


dalafahigga shigga


----------



## MAYHEM

wtfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 26 2007, 03:46 PM~8180103
> *i'm heavy on that
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: NOICE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wtfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## God's Son2

wwjdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

WWSD?


----------



## MAYHEM

boourns!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

BUFFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONS!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: omg


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2007, 12:52 PM~8186771
> *BUFFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONS!
> *


were?


----------



## Infamous James

right over thurrr------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 27 2007, 01:00 PM~8186851
> *right over thurrr------------------------------------------------------------->
> *


wherrrrrrr


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

OVER THERE!


----------



## Infamous James

^^^^^ thurr


----------



## MAYHEM

werrrrrrrrrr i cna seeeeeeeeeeeeee ittttttttttttttt


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: get some tri-focals dude---------------------------------------------------> *


----------



## MAYHEM

fed ex em to me you got 3 sets hook a fokker up!!!


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## God's Son2

:wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH.


----------



## God's Son2

hab


----------



## MAYHEM

BOOOOOO


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

neeeekkaroooooo


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH


----------



## Infamous James

all whores


----------



## God's Son2

bowzer wowzer, que?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 26 2007, 11:54 AM~8179729
> *Grown Folks talk here son.......step off
> *


YOU'RE NOT GROWN HALF PINT BITCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 26 2007, 12:10 PM~8179852
> *that dude behind them, looks like he's trippin on X. :roflmao:
> *


THAT'S LO64 GETTING A REACH AROUND!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 26 2007, 12:34 PM~8180024
> *oh yeah, thats right.
> *


GOD WILL PUNISH YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2007, 06:00 PM~8188864
> *GOD WILL PUNISH YOU!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i didnt mean janitors arent allowed i heaven, i meant that there probably wont be a janitorial job in heaven; whats to clean up? sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wah


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 27 2007, 06:11 PM~8188920
> *i didnt mean janitors arent allowed i heaven, i meant that there probably wont be a janitorial job in heaven; whats to clean up? sorry for the misunderstanding.
> *


bwahahahaha


----------



## abel

again??


----------



## MAYHEM

STILL ??


----------



## Infamous James

niceshit.org


----------



## MAYHEM

WAH!!


----------



## Infamous James

ohboypleasebelieveit.edu/okthen


----------



## MAYHEM

X2


----------



## Infamous James

popyocollanow/already.com


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

rah


----------



## MAYHEM

WERE?


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 28 2007, 02:29 PM~8196010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


repost x1998768 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

+6 and 6/8ths


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jun 28 2007, 06:13 PM~8196290
> *repost  x1998768 :uh:
> *


YOU ARE A REPOST :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: repost


----------



## MAYHEM

REA-POWST


----------



## Infamous James

3 post


----------



## MAYHEM

WEEPOWS


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## God's Son2

repoyocarhonkie


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 28 2007, 08:23 PM~8197088
> *repoyocarhonkie
> *


try it god boy and you will end up sitting next to god


----------



## God's Son2

cool


----------



## MAYHEM

ok


----------



## God's Son2

hows the weather up there friend?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 28 2007, 08:45 PM~8197205
> *ok
> *


hows the weather up there friend?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 28 2007, 07:57 PM~8197264
> *hows the weather up there friend?
> *




just ok


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 28 2007, 10:38 PM~8197861
> *just ok
> *


i hope the weather gets better for you'all. peace.


----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: laim


----------



## MAYHEM

TRUE


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348230


----------



## Infamous James

:0 nice


----------



## MAYHEM

yes


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: ya


----------



## MAYHEM

infamous barf bag


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: luxurious penile implant


----------



## MAYHEM

infamous penis muncher
infamous cod piece swallower
infamous pole stroker
infamous loose anus


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## God's Son2

looks like a Jewish seder plate. are we going to have passover? i'll bring the matzo, mayhem can bring the wine and infamous can bring the lamb.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 3 2007, 09:56 PM~8229797
> *looks like a Jewish seder plate. are we going to have passover? i'll bring the matzo, mayhem can bring the wine and infamous can bring the lamb.
> *


and whos bringging the filthy whoressssssssssssssss


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 3 2007, 06:56 PM~8229797
> *looks like a Jewish seder plate. are we going to have passover? i'll bring the matzo, mayhem can bring the wine and infamous can bring the lamb.
> *


 :uh: tripe only fool.....oh and haggis kosher haggis that is...and bottle rockets


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC

:biggrin:


----------



## JSpot69

Bela! please answer my quote in my topic if you can! thx


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@Jul 4 2007, 01:48 PM~8233748
> *Bela! please answer my quote in my topic if you can! thx
> *


ok im goin to see..


----------



## JSpot69

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 4 2007, 12:50 PM~8233758
> *ok im goin to see..
> *


naw.. he didn't did it yet.. he still planning... :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@Jul 4 2007, 02:17 PM~8233927
> *naw.. he didn't did it yet.. he still planning...  :angry:
> *


THAT DIRTY BASTARD...


----------



## JSpot69

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 4 2007, 01:21 PM~8233947
> *THAT DIRTY BASTARD...
> *


 :uh: hahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wah


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 4 2007, 10:46 AM~8232843
> *:uh: tripe only fool.....oh and haggis kosher haggis that is...and bottle rockets
> *


yea, we will have a Gentile passover- complete with potted meat sandwiches and Welchs grape juice.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 4 2007, 04:26 PM~8234623
> *yea, we will have a Gentile passover- complete with potted meat sandwiches and Welchs grape juice.
> *


and boons farm wine?


----------



## MAYHEM

> BY  PRECISION ENGRAVING
> 562-760-9788
> $300 THE SET AND RECHROMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [  /quote]


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> yea, we will have a Gentile passover- complete with potted meat sandwiches and Welchs grape juice.


and 151 :uh: 



> and boons farm wine?


for you yes :uh: 



> BY  PRECISION ENGRAVING
> 562-760-9788
> $300 THE SET AND RECHROMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [  /quote]
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: badassss
Click to expand...


----------



## MAYHEM

x 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Infamous James

TTB w/VD


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 5 2007, 03:19 PM~8240431
> *TTB w/VD
> *


YOU HAVE VD ON YOUR ASS PIPE AND LIPS??


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: ~looks Good homie~


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 5 2007, 12:48 PM~8240634
> *YOU HAVE VD ON YOUR ASS PIPE AND LIPS??
> *


 :uh: wtffffffff :angry:


----------



## downsouthplaya

yo homie i found some chrome parts laying around.

A brand new chrome timing chain cover (good quality not cheap shit they sell at discounts) with a brand new timing chain, PM me if interested...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 5 2007, 03:53 PM~8240677
> *:uh: wtffffffff :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 5 2007, 12:54 PM~8240689
> *:uh:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.livevideo.com/video/landing/F40...6&tx_category=1


----------



## God's Son2

coombya my Lord, coombya :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 8 2007, 10:24 AM~8258364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JSpot69

:thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

:nicoderm:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX+Jul 7 2007, 11:39 AM~8253517-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0 ok....first the pics then the video :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fallen an cant do nutin but roll :biggrin:  :biggrin:..lokk at this tuff guy tryin to do pushups at the bbq :uh: ..hahahahahahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahahahahhahahahaha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jul 7 2007, 04:10 PM~8254649
> *nope jus got back in now i gotta go to the second half of the event u mook ...ok for that stuipid comment..lol u gettin the video for all to see an clown u muscles...lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 02:41 PM~6675406
> *YUP REDOIN THE WHOLE INTERIOR INCLUDING CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL NEW SHOES AND NEW TRUNK AND CHROMED OUT ENGINE!!*






i read the hole fucking topic. now were are the chrome engine pictures at you afterbirth eating monster


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Jul 9 2007, 12:13 PM~8265392
> *i read the hole fucking topic.  now were are the chrome engine pictures at you afterbirth eating monster
> *


hey dirty dick licker theres pics of it but i didnt totaly chrome it out inbred picle washer.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Ghey Thred


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 9 2007, 09:58 AM~8265718
> *Ghey Thred
> *


 :uh: big bird bondo buggy. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 9 2007, 09:16 AM~8265414
> *hey dirty dick licker  theres pics  of it but i didnt totaly chrome it out inbred picle washer.
> *


 :


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Jul 9 2007, 01:11 PM~8265815
> *:uh: big bird bondo buggy.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wahahahahaha true!!


----------



## DirtyBird2

BELA CHECK OUT THIS FLEET


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jul 9 2007, 01:23 PM~8265901
> *BELA CHECK OUT THIS FLEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow :0


----------



## DirtyBird2

HERE'S ONE MORE


----------



## MAYHEM

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Jul 9 2007, 11:11 AM~8265815
> *:uh: big bird bondo buggy.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahaha bondobigbirdownedahahahahahahahha


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Yea.....x68


----------



## MAYHEM

true


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :machinegun:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

worst build topic ever... 95 percent bullshit


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: 96.6% get it right


----------



## Mr. White

98.89% :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 9 2007, 05:58 PM~8268055
> *worst build topic ever...  95 percent bullshit
> *


your just pissed off cuz i aint in the mood to trade my 3 master cass of kit kat bars for your caddy ,get over it ya moon maiden!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 9 2007, 09:33 PM~8269566
> *your just pissed off cuz i aint in the mood to trade my 3 master cass of kit kat bars for your caddy ,get over it ya moon maiden!!
> *


 :0 


what the fucks up you man ass lover?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 9 2007, 09:51 PM~8269740
> *:0
> what the fucks up you man ass lover?
> *


nuttin much mr meat pole stroker,so is the caddy sold yet??? :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2

hey Mayhem, are you still going to the Justin Timberlake concert?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 9 2007, 10:07 PM~8269885
> *hey Mayhem, are you still going to the Justin Timberlake concert?
> *


with you yes,do you like a bouquet of flowers or a corset?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 9 2007, 01:58 PM~8268055
> *worst build topic ever...   95 percent bullshit
> *


LETS CALL IT 99.5%


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 9 2007, 10:26 PM~8270035
> *LETS CALL IT 99.5%
> *


you filthy bastard 99% is your fault???


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 9 2007, 06:27 PM~8270050
> *you filthy bastard 99% is your fault???
> *


NO 99% YOUR FAULT ....THE .5% IS REST OF US :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 9 2007, 10:38 PM~8270150
> *NO 99% YOUR FAULT ....THE .5% IS REST OF US  :biggrin:
> *


pure lies ,filth and lies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 9 2007, 06:44 PM~8270196
> *pure lies ,filth and lies!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YES THIS IS WHAT SPEWS OUT YOUR MOUF :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 9 2007, 10:53 PM~8270268
> *YES THIS IS WHAT SPEWS OUT YOUR MOUF  :0
> *


again thats not true you pig fokker :angry:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 9 2007, 10:07 PM~8269885
> *hey Mayhem, are you still going to the Justin Timberlake concert?
> *


shit, he's got a backstage pass..


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 10 2007, 06:26 AM~8272891
> *shit, he's got a backstage pass..
> *


true,and i got a pass to his dressing room and dan i sent your fed ex so stop bugtging me for them...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 9 2007, 08:07 PM~8269885
> *hey Mayhem, are you still going to the Justin Timberlake concert?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 10 2007, 10:30 AM~8273485
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


why you laughing mook you me dan and god son all going together fool ,your the one that hooked it all up :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Better finish your tat first


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 10 2007, 10:39 AM~8273527
> *Better finish your tat first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:ugh: :around: :rofl: hno:


----------



## Infamous James

www.asianchicksthatshitliquidsandmenwhotattoothatshit.org


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

ghey car for a gaylo64


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 10 2007, 02:04 PM~8276115
> *ghey car for a gaylo64
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

thats a sexy beeesh right turrrrr


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 10 2007, 02:10 PM~8276184
> *thats a sexy beeesh right turrrrr
> *


What were you doing here then?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 10 2007, 04:18 PM~8276282
> *What were you doing here then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im scared of the kinda pics you save in yo comp you pole diving meat muncher


----------



## EL_PASO

What the fuck I went back 10 pages and I still cant find a fucking picture of the car :angry:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 9 2007, 10:38 PM~8270150
> *NO 99% YOUR FAULT ....THE .5% IS REST OF US  :biggrin:
> *


and the other .5 is me, get it? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 10 2007, 05:43 PM~8278519
> *and the other .5 is me, get it? :biggrin:
> *


k?


----------



## DarknessWithin

MAYHEM HOW YA DOIN YA FUCKIN DUMB FRANCH CANOOK!!!???? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 10 2007, 04:26 AM~8272891
> *shit, he's got a backstage pass..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 10 2007, 09:57 PM~8278643
> *MAYHEM HOW YA DOIN YA FUCKIN DUMB FRANCH CANOOK!!!???? :biggrin:
> *


im good ya trailer trash baboon fondler!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 10 2007, 06:57 PM~8278643
> *MAYHEM HOW YA DOIN YA FUCKIN DUMB FRANCH CANOOK!!!???? :biggrin:
> *


vengina alias???


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 15 2007, 12:07 PM~7907662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 11 2007, 12:03 PM~8283094
> *vengina alias???
> *


no ,its chuck you fuckin mullet sniffer!!


----------



## Infamous James

b whahahahhaha awesome


----------



## MAYHEM

yup


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: shut up


----------



## MAYHEM

eat wet ass pipes you mool


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 11 2007, 03:00 PM~8284421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO ONE CAN BREAK YOUR GAYNESS :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 11 2007, 03:04 PM~8284455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 11 2007, 12:04 PM~8284455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats worth dressing up like a queef to drive :cheesy: :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mayhems ridin' durty in that pink thang


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 11 2007, 03:57 PM~8284844
> *Mayhems ridin' durty in that pink thang
> *


I WILL TONIGHT!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Wut


----------



## MAYHEM

whut


----------



## TAIB

whoo


----------



## MAYHEM

YOU FLUTE SWALLOWER


----------



## TAIB

here clean the sperm out ya teeth


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You mean toof.....


----------



## MAYHEM

OR TOOFUSUS


----------



## JSpot69




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: you dummies


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jul 12 2007, 12:00 PM~8291655
> *here clean the sperm out ya teeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GET BACK IN THE OVEN BEEEEESH!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 12 2007, 12:37 PM~8292413
> *GET BACK IN THE OVEN BEEEEESH!!
> *




:0 and thats coming from a lush :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 12 2007, 02:12 PM~8292708
> *:0 and thats coming from a lush :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


WHO THA FUCKS A LUSH ...MOOK?


----------



## caddyking

any recent pics of the lac?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Jul 12 2007, 01:18 PM~8293255
> *any recent pics of the lac?
> *


nah, just 100,000,000 reposts of the same pictures


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 12 2007, 03:28 PM~8293359
> *nah, just 100,000,000 reposts of the same pictures
> *


still better than your bondo dildo mobile fool


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: well dad gummit


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Sure dildalac


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 12 2007, 04:26 PM~8293871
> *Sure dildalac
> *


ok anuspala :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

:wow:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:ugh: snowned


----------



## MAYHEM

infamous tool


----------



## Infamous James

luxurious hocky puck


----------



## MAYHEM

infamous used tampon


----------



## MAYHEM

infamous buttplug


----------



## MAYHEM

....................(__).
....................l.....l
....................l..=.l
................__.l.....l.__
...............l.=.ll=.=ll.=.ll.__
...............l....ll.....ll....ll....l
..........__..l.=.ll=.=ll.=.ll.=.l
......../......l...............ll.=.l
……../.......l.....................l
……(….............................l
……..\.............................l
……….\............................l
………..\........................../
………….\......................./
…………...l.....................


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 12 2007, 02:51 PM~8294069
> *ok anuspala :uh:
> *


----------



## God's Son2

hey mayhem, are we still going country line step dancing tonite? i heard you got some new cowboy boots. :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel




----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jul 12 2007, 07:35 PM~8296268-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Jul 16 2007, 01:30 PM~8319592
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## God's Son2

that's nasty, why would you want to look at that? i would only look at that if i was getting paid.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 16 2007, 08:52 PM~8321982
> *that's nasty, why would you want to look at that? i would only look at that if i was getting paid.
> *


well you looked and you didnt get payed nikka!!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Wut


----------



## MAYHEM

wat


----------



## Infamous James

hello phagz :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

TWAT TAGS


----------



## MAYHEM

and jizz rags


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Don't be so Canadian


----------



## MAYHEM

ok you half canadian bacon sniffer


----------



## Infamous James

fokk bagz


----------



## MAYHEM

you meat sachel^^


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: cod blaster^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MAYHEM

ass goyder^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

NOICEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 17 2007, 09:53 AM~8326580
> *ok you half canadian bacon sniffer
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

WAhahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

wow^^^^


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

saaaaa-weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt for my honky!!!


----------



## Infamous James

dont you mean yo cracka jack nuggah?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 17 2007, 01:09 PM~8327556
> *dont you mean yo cracka jack nuggah?
> *


YES


----------



## Infamous James

:cheesy: TTB then for that Wonderbread ass kneega


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 17 2007, 01:48 PM~8327382
> *ttt for my honky!!!
> *


thanx my inbred mule marrier


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: jigga whoo>?


----------



## MAYHEM

goyder mook>?


----------



## Infamous James

repost


----------



## MAYHEM

you sure are^^


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 16 2007, 08:45 PM~8322412
> *well you looked and you didnt get payed nikka!!
> *




True True :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 17 2007, 12:15 PM~8328097
> *you sure are^^
> *


 :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Here's where four doors belong


----------



## MAYHEM

saaaaaaweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet shizz


----------



## Infamous James

there should be at least some stained glass on that bish


----------



## MAYHEM

no shit^^^^


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

/\/\/\/\/\/\

S
h
i
t

O
n

Y
o

C
h
e
s
t


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8328985


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 17 2007, 05:10 PM~8329085
> */\/\/\/\/\/\
> 
> S
> h
> i
> t
> 
> O
> n
> 
> Y
> o
> 
> C
> h
> e
> s
> t
> *


^^^^^^^
c
u
m

o
n

y
o

c
l
e
f

c
h
i
n

n
i
k
k
a


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:

I know that was hard for your dyslexic ass


----------



## Infamous James

nozzlowned


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 17 2007, 05:12 PM~8329099
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> I know that was hard for your dyslexic ass
> *


you dont know the half of it


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 17 2007, 03:13 PM~8329108
> *nozzlowned
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 17 2007, 03:14 PM~8329122
> *you dont know the half of it
> *


akfhd;lkashfva;lds;lafhallaoalalalaololollololol

4 words = 30 minutes to type

:roflmao: :roflmao:

That was straight up funnay


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 17 2007, 05:11 PM~8329094
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8328985
> *


wahaha bigsejaculowned


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 17 2007, 05:19 PM~8329176
> *akfhd;lkashfva;lds;lafhallaoalalalaololollololol
> 
> 4 words = 30 minutes to type
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> That was straight up funnay
> *


----------



## God's Son2

how ya doin, aye? mayhem, how is it up there in Canada, aye?


----------



## ROLLIN DEEP 95

NICE CADDY!!!!! HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN DEEP 95_@Jul 17 2007, 07:08 PM~8331611
> *NICE CADDY!!!!! HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S AIGHT...........................................






























































J/P WHAT UP BELA :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 17 2007, 06:58 PM~8330925
> *how ya doin, aye? mayhem, how is it up there in Canada, aye?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Jul 17 2007, 08:58 PM~8330925-->
> 
> 
> 
> how ya doin, aye? mayhem, how is it up there in Canada, aye?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no clue im not one of those mooks that say shit like that god boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2007, 02:11 AM~8334059
> *IT'S AIGHT...........................................
> J/P WHAT UP BELA :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: ...fokker
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Jul 18 2007, 08:33 AM~8334823
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


you would know half breed!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Ahhh Clis


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 18 2007, 11:06 AM~8335444
> *Ahhh Clis
> *


what the fuck u sayin?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 18 2007, 11:52 AM~8336678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 18 2007, 11:52 AM~8336678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


3 wheelin' will chew them tires up ****, put more air in them


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 18 2007, 02:35 PM~8336981
> *3 wheelin' will chew them tires up ****, put more air in them
> *


chew on my meat sac ****!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

That translates to "Beef Curtains" in english and no, no I won't


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 18 2007, 03:15 PM~8337252
> *That translates to "Beef Curtains" in english and no, no I won't
> *


lier you will and you will sure as hell enjoy it !!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 18 2007, 01:19 PM~8337282
> *lier you will and you will sure as hell enjoy it !!
> *


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## East_Side_Souljah

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 18 2007, 01:05 PM~8337662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


snip snip


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by East_Side_Souljah_@Jul 18 2007, 02:05 PM~8337672
> *snip snip
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2

this is a serious question Mayhem: are you part french or all french?


----------



## TYTE9D

NICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 18 2007, 04:16 PM~8337754
> *this is a serious question Mayhem: are you part french or all french?
> *


0% french you dumb ass god fondler


----------



## East_Side_Souljah

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 18 2007, 01:16 PM~8337754
> *this is a serious question Mayhem: are you part french or all french?
> *


1. Satan represents indulgence instead of abstinence!

2. Satan represents vital existence instead of spiritual pipe dreams!

3. Satan represents undefiled wisdom instead of hypocritical self-deceit!

4. Satan represents kindness to those who deserve it instead of love wasted on ingrates!

5. Satan represents vengeance instead of turning the other cheek!

6. Satan represents responsibility to the responsible instead of concern for psychic vampires!

7. Satan represents man as just another animal, sometimes better, more often worse than those that walk on all-fours, who, because of his “divine spiritual and intellectual development,” has become the most vicious animal of all!

8. Satan represents all of the so-called sins, as they all lead to physical, mental, or emotional gratification!



9. Satan has been the best friend the Church has ever had, as He has kept it in business all these years!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by East_Side_Souljah_@Jul 18 2007, 04:38 PM~8337975
> *1. Satan represents indulgence instead of abstinence!
> 
> 2. Satan represents vital existence instead of spiritual pipe dreams!
> 
> 3. Satan represents undefiled wisdom instead of hypocritical self-deceit!
> 
> 4. Satan represents kindness to those who deserve it instead of love wasted on ingrates!
> 
> 5. Satan represents vengeance instead of turning the other cheek!
> 
> 6. Satan represents responsibility to the responsible instead of concern for psychic vampires!
> 
> 7. Satan represents man as just another animal, sometimes better, more often worse than those that walk on all-fours, who, because of his “divine spiritual and intellectual development,” has become the most vicious animal of all!
> 
> 8. Satan represents all of the so-called sins, as they all lead to physical, mental, or emotional gratification!
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Satan has been the best friend the Church has ever had, as He has kept it in business all these years!
> *


----------



## God's Son2

wow


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TYTE95+Jul 18 2007, 02:18 PM~8337769-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Jul 18 2007, 03:28 PM~8338462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

bah!


----------



## MAYHEM

d'oh


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 18 2007, 03:28 PM~8338462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 19 2007, 01:00 PM~8344656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you sir are queer 4 sure :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: ^^^


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:

You love me huh


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 19 2007, 02:40 PM~8345322
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> You love me huh
> *


your my little turd burgler :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 18 2007, 11:35 AM~8336981
> *3 wheelin' will chew them tires up ****, put more air in them
> *


yes..inflate to 180 PSI


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 19 2007, 06:52 PM~8347496
> *yes..inflate to 180 PSI
> *


ok


----------



## Infamous James

just on the front thoe emmk?


----------



## MAYHEM

done pakgook


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 19 2007, 04:52 PM~8347496
> *yes..inflate to 180 PSI
> *


Serious :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Wow, made it to page tres


----------



## abel

bah :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

sneh


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

we doin' it again, let me know if you a ticket, you don't have to be here to win...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352126


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2006, 11:11 AM~6784688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

yeah what god's son 2 said


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 23 2007, 07:00 PM~8373857
> *keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *


What a retrard, WTF is he staring at?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: hes thinking about installing dumbells on his dash for a hardcore interior


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

BARF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: yes but more like BWORRRFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 24 2007, 04:54 PM~8380690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

that dumbell MAYHEM is on vacation for 2 weeks fisting farm animals at his coutry house... :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

BAADDDD news fellas. I just received an e-mail from his "Special Somebody" and word has it that as he was receiving anal penetration from a 18 inch black vibrator while sitting in the bathtub, he lost his footing, fell backwards onto the device, and ruptured his rectum, stomach, and throat passage.

The good news is that he liked it and reports indicated that the device has not been removed, the bad news is that he probably will end up being even teh gheyer and wanting bigger yet, more stylish contraptions that may require more looney's and tooney's that will be sacraficed from the build of the BIG BLUE DILDO (his car).


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 25 2007, 08:44 AM~8386838
> *BAADDDD news fellas. I just received an e-mail from his "Special Somebody" and word has it that as he was receiving anal penetration from a 18 inch black vibrator while sitting in the bathtub, he lost his footing, fell backwards onto the device, and ruptured his rectum, stomach, and throat passage.
> 
> The good news is that he liked it and reports indicated that the device has not been removed, the bad news is that he probably will end up being even teh gheyer and wanting bigger yet, more stylish contraptions that may require more looney's and tooney's that will be sacraficed from the build of the BIG BLUE DILDO (his car).
> *


 :uh: repost


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 25 2007, 10:18 AM~8387057
> *:uh: repost
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: dont frown mayne..that was on Montreal news three days ago..for record largest object jammed into any known canadian to date...i hear hes working on plugging his mouff for good and eating and talking out of his anus and walking on his hands from now on?


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 25 2007, 10:39 AM~8387217
> *:uh: dont frown mayne..that was on Montreal news three days ago..for record largest object jammed into any known canadian to date...i hear hes working on plugging his mouff for good and eating and talking out of his anus and walking on his hands from now on?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 25 2007, 09:44 AM~8386838
> *BAADDDD news fellas. I just received an e-mail from his "Special Somebody" and word has it that as he was receiving anal penetration from a 18 inch black vibrator while sitting in the bathtub, he lost his footing, fell backwards onto the device, and ruptured his rectum, stomach, and throat passage.
> 
> The good news is that he liked it and reports indicated that the device has not been removed, the bad news is that he probably will end up being even teh gheyer and wanting bigger yet, more stylish contraptions that may require more looney's and tooney's that will be sacraficed from the build of the BIG BLUE DILDO (his car).
> *


this guy???????? :0


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 24 2007, 04:54 PM~8380690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 25 2007, 08:22 PM~8391515
> *this guy???????? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes, see how's he's trying to sit on the hood ornament


----------



## Infamous James

:0 DAMN WHEN WILL HE LEARN ITS AN ORNAMENT NOT A TOY


----------



## abel

R.I.P BELA (MAYHEM) :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Infamous James

HES IN DONKEYPUNCH HEAVEN?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 26 2007, 06:45 AM~8394419
> *Yes, see how's he's trying to sit on the hood ornament
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 26 2007, 07:26 AM~8394523
> *  R.I.P BELA (MAYHEM)   :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:
> *


one of his farm animals at his country house donkey punched him to death??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: dont cry abel...he will come back to fist you in your sleep when you least expect it :angel:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 26 2007, 04:59 PM~8398492
> *:uh: dont cry abel...he will come back to fist you in your sleep when you least expect it :angel:
> *



THATS NOT FUNNY BRO


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 26 2007, 06:44 PM~8400944
> *THATS NOT FUNNY BRO
> *


only to you :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 26 2007, 10:21 PM~8401428
> *only to you  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 26 2007, 09:21 PM~8401428
> *only to you  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 26 2007, 09:21 PM~8401428
> *only to you  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 26 2007, 07:44 PM~8400944
> *THATS NOT FUNNY BRO
> *


abelsgonnagetfistedinhissleepbymayhemforsurenow.org


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

MAYHEM is missing in action... :0


----------



## MR.SMACKABITCH

> _Originally posted by MR.SMACKABITCH_@May 12 2007, 10:20 AM~7888967
> *this topic is funny!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LocstaH

LOL LOL LOL !! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 

IT HAD TO BE Mr. MAYJAMON !! :biggrin: 

WAS POPING BRO ?
HOW U BEEN?

LOW LOW LOOKING REAL NICE VATO !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
CHECK THIS OUT !!!  











LAKE ELSINORE C.a 92530 .

JUST STARTED !!
JUST MY SELFE RIGHT NOW !
NOT A FULL SHOP YET BUT IT WILL GET THERE SOONER THAN U THINK !!  
OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTOR FOR HOPPERS.INC " ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC GOODIES FOR UR RIDE AND ALMOST EVERYTHING IN ACCESSORIES FOR ALMOST ANY CAR LIKE CUSTOM GRILLS, WHEELS, WOODGRAINS, CARBONFIBER
KITS, LOWERING KITS, VIDEO, AUDIO, SPECIAL PARTS FABRICATED ON SPECIAL ORDERS  , ETC ...

:biggrin: 









MY EVERY DAY DRIVER

















AND OF COURS THE " LOW LOW "


















































SOON TO BE OFICIALTY OPEN !!!
THANKS !!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 28 2007, 10:11 AM~8412971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 28 2007, 10:24 PM~8415759
> *:0
> *


i got to see the video of that.........link?


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 30 2007, 12:21 AM~8423299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 28 2007, 09:11 AM~8412971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: "whats got two thumbs and will crane kick a fat guy in the gunt?....THIS GUY...'


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 30 2007, 10:49 AM~8424698
> *:uh: "whats got two thumbs and will crane kick a fat guy in the gunt?....THIS GUY...'
> *


wahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e178/fly...nt=07e920a0.flv


----------



## Infamous James

haha.org


----------



## MAYHEM

HERES THE SONY COMMERCIAL SHOOT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXzRYef-l9Q


----------



## impala_631

hahhaa


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

:biggrin: needstobeinthestates.com


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 30 2007, 05:10 PM~8427956
> *:biggrin: needstobeinthestates.com
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 28 2007, 12:11 PM~8412971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what were you doing Mayhem? hahahahahahahahah


----------



## laquerhead

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 30 2007, 06:57 PM~8430602
> *what were you doing Mayhem? hahahahahahahahah
> *


being canadian


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Jul 30 2007, 09:57 PM~8430602-->
> 
> 
> 
> what were you doing Mayhem? hahahahahahahahah
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the crotch chop to the crowd :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 10:14 PM~8430753
> *being canadian
> *


well better than doin the trailer trash shuffle?


----------



## laquerhead

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 30 2007, 07:37 PM~8431052
> *the crotch chop to the crowd :biggrin:
> well better than doin the trailer trash shuffle?
> *



pretty much the same thing eh 

:biggrin:


----------



## laquerhead




----------



## laquerhead




----------



## laquerhead




----------



## laquerhead

ur a fool mayhem


----------



## laquerhead




----------



## laquerhead




----------



## laquerhead

dont get pissy either pigsticker you woulda done the same shit to me :biggrin: 

nice cars btw


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 30 2007, 08:49 AM~8424698
> *:uh: "whats got two thumbs and will crane kick a fat guy in the gunt?....THIS GUY...'
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 09:24 PM~8431620
> *ur a fool mayhem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0 

that beak looks like you borrowed it from King Kong himself...wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 30 2007, 09:49 PM~8431925
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> that beak looks like you borrowed it from King Kong himself...wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 30 2007, 11:49 PM~8431925
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> that beak looks like you borrowed it from King Kong himself...wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


bahh stfu goyder face ,you got a planet attached to your eye ball mook









look at that godzilla nose it looks like a bowling pin noseahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahahaha


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

heartless fuck head


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 31 2007, 11:03 AM~8435134
> *heartless fuck head
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

HEARTLESS GOITER KICKER


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 31 2007, 11:06 AM~8435151
> *HEARTLESS GOITER KICKER
> *


true.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:

more like licker


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 31 2007, 11:08 AM~8435159
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> more like licker
> *


so ,and i like to nibble on it to ahahaha bwarfffff


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 31 2007, 09:09 AM~8435173
> *so ,and i like to nibble on it to ahahaha bwarfffff
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 31 2007, 08:47 AM~8435040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 31 2007, 08:37 AM~8434986
> *bahh stfu goyder face ,you got a planet attached to your eye ball mook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at that godzilla nose it looks like a bowling pin noseahahahaha
> *


wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MAYHEM

muahahahahaha bowlingpin boy


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 31 2007, 08:09 AM~8435173
> *so ,and i like to nibble on it to ahahaha bwarfffff
> *


YOU NIBBLE ON DAVES PLANET-EYE WART GOITER?


----------



## LocstaH

WASUUUUUP THERE MY HOMIES !!!!!?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 31 2007, 11:13 AM~8435206
> *YOU NIBBLE ON DAVES PLANET-EYE WART GOITER?
> *


only when the sun hits it at the right spot :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 31 2007, 08:13 AM~8435213
> *only when the sun hits it at the right spot :uh:
> *


OHHH YOU LIKE THAT SHINY GOITER OIL THE SUN DRENCHES OUT OF IT?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 31 2007, 11:14 AM~8435220
> *OHHH YOU LIKE THAT SHINY GOITER OIL THE SUN DRENCHES OUT OF IT?
> *


yes it is tasty when oily


----------



## Infamous James

:ugh: ORLY?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

theres more comedy in here than OT. 

oh and mayhem...youre a sick mo fo! :barf: 

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 12:42 PM~8435900
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> theres more comedy in here than OT.
> 
> oh and mayhem...youre a sick mo fo! :barf:
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: THANX HNY :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 25 2007, 09:44 AM~8386838
> *BAADDDD news fellas. I just received an e-mail from his "Special Somebody" and word has it that as he was receiving anal penetration from a 18 inch black vibrator while sitting in the bathtub, he lost his footing, fell backwards onto the device, and ruptured his rectum, stomach, and throat passage.
> 
> The good news is that he liked it and reports indicated that the device has not been removed, the bad news is that he probably will end up being even teh gheyer and wanting bigger yet, more stylish contraptions that may require more looney's and tooney's that will be sacraficed from the build of the BIG BLUE DILDO (his car).
> *


Props on the speedy recovery


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 31 2007, 01:11 PM~8436114
> *Props on the speedy recovery
> *


why thank you i couldnt have done it with out your wonderfull poems and letters and pics of you in leopard g strings and nipple clamps ...bwarrrrrrrrrrrrrf :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jul 31 2007, 10:46 AM~8435935-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: THANX HNY :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anytime mayhem.  :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Jul 31 2007, 11:12 AM~8436139
> *why thank you i couldnt have done it with out your wonderfull poems and letters and pics of you in leopard g strings and nipple clamps ...bwarrrrrrrrrrrrrf :uh:
> *


:ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 01:14 PM~8436162
> *anytime mayhem.   :biggrin:
> 
> :ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wahahahaha you love ittttttttttttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

ahhaah they only want 2500 looney's for your dilda-lac in the commercial


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 31 2007, 01:17 PM~8436177
> *ahhaah they only want 2500 looney's for your dilda-lac in the commercial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

3500 foolioahahaha


----------



## laquerhead

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

cars looking good bela!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## 619SIXFOUR

Clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## laquerhead

how tall are you mayhem 4'9?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 31 2007, 02:23 PM~8436719
> *how tall are you mayhem    4'9?
> *


ALMOST 5.8 U DUMMY HAHA


----------



## laquerhead

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 31 2007, 11:27 AM~8436764
> *ALMOST 5.8 U DUMMY HAHA
> *



almost 


bahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 31 2007, 12:30 PM~8436804
> *almost
> bahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

lil O sawed off red rocket.....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Retard


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Give you $500 Queen mary's for it


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 31 2007, 02:30 PM~8436804
> *almost
> bahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


BWAHAHAHA YA ALMOSTAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

MOON PIES


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 31 2007, 10:22 AM~8436214
> *3500 foolioahahaha
> *


 :uh: 3500 in canadian is like 45 bucks americanwahahahwhwa


----------



## MAYHEM

american dollars is worth sweet fuck all mool


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 31 2007, 12:27 PM~8437321
> *american dollars is worth sweet fuck all mool
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 31 2007, 12:30 PM~8436804
> *almost
> bahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 31 2007, 01:29 PM~8437337
> *:roflmao:
> *


x2.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

muahahahahahahahahaha make wiff more pshops mookies


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 31 2007, 01:17 PM~8436177
> *ahhaah they only want 2500 looney's for your dilda-lac in the commercial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'll give you a handful of those Queen Elizabeth pennies that creeped down here......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 31 2007, 02:14 PM~8437679
> *i'll give you a handful of those Queen Elizabeth pennies that creeped down here......
> *


Please tell God that Mayhem needs to get a 2 door.......soon.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 30 2007, 02:30 PM~8426403
> *HERES THE SONY  COMMERCIAL SHOOT
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXzRYef-l9Q
> *


so what was making the whole earth shake? what was the point of the commercial ?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 31 2007, 04:15 PM~8437686
> *Please tell God that Mayhem needs to get a 2 door.......soon.
> *


my homeboy has a 2 door fleet and 2 drop top 2 door fleets


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 31 2007, 04:15 PM~8437686
> *Please tell God that Mayhem needs to get a 2 door.......soon.
> *


yes soon fokker im lookin into a 62 or 63 imp ragtop nigglet


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 31 2007, 02:27 PM~8437791
> *yes soon fokker im lookin into a 62 or 63 imp ragtop nigglet
> *


Well I'm looking at becoming a billionaire :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 31 2007, 03:00 PM~8438075
> *Well I'm looking at becoming a billionaire :uh:
> *


x2 :ugh:

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 31 2007, 05:00 PM~8438075
> *Well I'm looking at becoming a billionaire :uh:
> *


who isnt mook pie


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 03:04 PM~8438110
> *x2 :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


He still didn't get it.....

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

bahahah im looking at losing a billion in a dog fight


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 31 2007, 05:31 PM~8438389
> *He still didn't get it.....
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


bah not my fault u cant afford one ahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

chuck norris doesnt do push ups, he pushes the world down :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

pics or it didnt happen!!^^^^^^


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jul 31 2007, 03:31 PM~8438389-->
> 
> 
> 
> He still didn't get it.....
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Jul 31 2007, 03:31 PM~8438396
> *bahahah im looking at losing a billion in a dog fight
> *


ok...vvviiiicccckkkkk

oh i mean ssssiiiicccckkkkssstttt.. :around:

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

midget :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## laquerhead

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 31 2007, 01:27 PM~8437791
> *yes soon fokker im lookin into a 62 or 63 imp ragtop nigglet
> *



i can get u 2 door classic lacs galore fucker 


:angry: impala BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH :uh:


----------



## laquerhead




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 31 2007, 10:46 PM~8441869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 31 2007, 11:46 PM~8441869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


imm aweiz sayf :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 1 2007, 08:28 AM~8444646
> *imm aweiz tehy ghey :biggrin:
> *


Yuck


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 1 2007, 10:51 AM~8444814
> * i Yuck to suk dyk
> *


 :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 31 2007, 04:18 PM~8437713
> *so what was making the whole earth shake? what was the point of the commercial ?
> *


thats a good question. anyone, anyone?


----------



## Infamous James

TTT for a great topic :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

teh ghey


----------



## Infamous James

tahts ghay jess


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 7 2007, 08:34 AM~8492070
> *TTT for a great topic :uh:
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaa MAYHEM is a goofball...


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 7 2007, 10:50 AM~8493307
> *wahahahaaaaaaaa MAYHEM is a goofball...
> *


wiff aids


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

One more time...










:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 7 2007, 08:53 PM~8499154
> *One more time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Which one's Bela


----------



## Infamous James

baha luxuriousSwingingApeowned


----------



## abel

15000 POSTS BABY!!!!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 7 2007, 11:53 PM~8499154
> *One more time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bwahahaha im swinging withn that hairy ape infamous banana hider


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 13 2007, 08:15 AM~8540792
> *bwahahaha im swinging withn that hairy ape infamous banana hider
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 13 2007, 09:15 AM~8540792
> *bwahahaha im swinging withn that hairy ape infamous banana hider
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 13 2007, 07:15 AM~8540792
> *bwahahaha im swinging withn that hairy ape infamous banana hider
> *


bahahahah you pole diver tahts yer buddy abel the chimp


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 13 2007, 10:10 AM~8541004
> *bahahahah you pole diver tahts yer buddy abel the chimp
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 13 2007, 09:10 AM~8541004
> *bahahahah you pole diver tahts yer buddy abel the chimp
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 13 2007, 11:10 AM~8541004
> *bahahahah you pole diver tahts yer buddy abel the chimp
> *


dont lie you meat hook muncher its all you hairy ape bastard


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 13 2007, 09:21 AM~8541971
> *booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


X2


----------



## Infamous James

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

wtfffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Bannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnned


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 13 2007, 02:40 PM~8543006
> *Bannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnned
> *



who :0


----------



## MAYHEM

again?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 13 2007, 02:16 PM~8543279
> *again?
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 13 2007, 04:18 PM~8543291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahahahhahahahha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InPoPRfqNWM


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 13 2007, 01:18 PM~8543291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tahts teh best :cheesy:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

yes


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: fail!


----------



## MAYHEM

>


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## abel

bwaahahahahahahahaah :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

TTT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Clean up the wires behind the switch plate or remove the pictures


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Get rid of the ghey floor matts to you groupie


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 14 2007, 10:17 AM~8550017
> *Clean up the wires behind the switch plate or remove the pictures
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 14 2007, 08:11 AM~8549983
> *bwaahahahahahahahaah :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: oh look its the 15,000 post smiley whorebag chrome undercarriage abel :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 14 2007, 09:20 AM~8550036
> *:dunno:
> *


He's a 1/2 steppin' crossdressin drag queen


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: even still?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 14 2007, 11:17 AM~8550017
> *Clean up the wires behind the switch plate or remove the pictures
> *


no


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 14 2007, 10:20 AM~8550037
> *:uh: oh look its the 15,000 post smiley whorebag chrome undercarriage abel :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats not chrome thats clean paint


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 14 2007, 11:19 AM~8550028
> *Get rid of the ghey floor matts to you groupie
> *


no


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Aug 14 2007, 10:22 AM~8550052-->
> 
> 
> 
> no
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Aug 14 2007, 10:26 AM~8550083
> *no
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 14 2007, 08:24 AM~8550071
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats not chrome thats clean paint
> *


 :0 i should spray some on my grill then?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 14 2007, 11:33 AM~8550120
> *:0 i should spray some on my grill then?
> *


and on your barn!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 14 2007, 08:39 AM~8550160
> *and on your barn!!
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

yes


----------



## Infamous James

stupid


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

hmmmm


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: OH LORD


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: OMFG A BONE HIDER


----------



## Infamous James

I SAW YOU ROLLIN LAST WEEKEND OUT OF PET FOOD WAREHOUSE... :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

SO


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 14 2007, 09:27 AM~8550088
> *:0
> *


He'll do it


----------



## MAYHEM

WRONG!!


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 14 2007, 01:48 PM~8551967
> *WRONG!!
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

AGAIN?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

TTT


----------



## Infamous James

T HELL


----------



## MAYHEM

BARB HELL


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dmVU08zVpA


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 14 2007, 03:39 PM~8551887
> *:uh: OH LORD
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

sup bela :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 15 2007, 08:51 AM~8558621
> *sup bela :biggrin:
> *


 X2


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 15 2007, 08:07 AM~8558661
> *  X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

+1


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wtfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 15 2007, 10:33 AM~8559429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 15 2007, 09:33 AM~8559429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I sent him a link to that kit


----------



## MAYHEM

sweet 1ho6no


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

suckmyjojo


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 15 2007, 11:52 AM~8559564
> *suckmyjojo
> *


no


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

yoyo


----------



## MAYHEM

UHOMO


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Lowrider floor matts are ****


----------



## Infamous James

REPOST


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 10:52 AM~8559561
> *sweet 1ho6no
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 15 2007, 12:12 PM~8559723
> *Lowrider floor matts are ****
> *


well u dirty douche i had them for 7 years now so im keepin it ya mool tool!!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 10:29 AM~8559845
> *well u dirty douche i had them for 7 years now so im keepin it ya mool tool!!
> *


Sentimental = :roflmao: :roflmao:

Get some matching ones cawckneck........

Do you keep everything for 7 years? Even your vibs?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 15 2007, 12:56 PM~8560047
> *Sentimental = :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Get some matching ones cawckneck........
> 
> Do you keep everything for 7 years? Even your vibs?
> *


why yessssssssssssssss


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIVYjgit3xY


----------



## Infamous James

:cheesy:


----------



## JSpot69

yo! do you need new motor mount from energy suspension? I have to get rid of because it'S not the one I need for my car... and it should fit on yours. 

30$ OBO


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@Aug 15 2007, 03:42 PM~8561393
> *yo! do you need new motor mount from energy suspension? I have to get rid of because it'S not the one I need for my car... and it should fit on yours.
> 
> 30$ OBO
> *


ok my best offer is $1.00 :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 12:29 PM~8559845
> *well u dirty douche i had them for 7 years now so im keepin it ya mool tool!!
> *


dont let'em hate on you Mayham, people will be probably be paying top dolla for those later on


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: ok godboy


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

noiceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:ugh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@Aug 15 2007, 01:42 PM~8561393
> *yo! do you need new motor mount from energy suspension? I have to get rid of because it'S not the one I need for my car... and it should fit on yours.
> 
> 30$ OBO
> *


He needs floor matts and wire ties


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 15 2007, 05:55 PM~8562342
> *He needs floor matts and wire ties
> *


and you need a paint job


----------



## JSpot69

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 02:48 PM~8561456
> *ok my best offer is  $1.00  :biggrin:
> *



hummmm... no deal :biggrin:


----------



## JSpot69

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 15 2007, 04:55 PM~8562342
> *He needs floor matts and wire ties
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

waddddddddddddd


----------



## Infamous James

:ugh: sanchowned? he cut it off a bull for his own pleasure and left it at the hospital by accident


----------



## 98LOWLINC

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 15 2007, 04:34 PM~8562230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=63a8504


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: butt hurt :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 16 2007, 08:18 AM~8567226
> *Why yes it's mine but that's my small one
> *


Dannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

^^^^^^

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 16 2007, 03:40 PM~8569938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:cheesy: :0   :uh: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

bah!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: CRIPES YOU TEH GEHY


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 16 2007, 06:03 PM~8570722
> *:uh: CRIPES YOU TEH GEHY
> *


YES 1GHEYLO 64 IS :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

HAHAH MORE PICS OR THREAD IS WORFLESS :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Aug 16 2007, 02:58 PM~8570690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

OH


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAHAHAHA BWORF


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MR.SMACKABITCH

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAWAHAHWAHAHAHWAAA


----------



## casper38

:biggrin:


----------



## casper38




----------



## casper38

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MR.SMACKABITCH_@Aug 19 2007, 11:53 AM~8588489
> *
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAWAHAHWAHAHAHWAAA
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wheres some new pics of the caddy?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MR.SMACKABITCH_@Aug 19 2007, 12:53 PM~8588489
> *
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAWAHAHWAHAHAHWAAA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahaha what about elmo ahahahaha


----------



## Guest

nun you fools gotta dolla dos ya


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 20 2007, 12:36 PM~8595696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nun you fools gotta dolla dos ya
> *


NO,BUT I GOT A BOOT TO THE GUMS FOR YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 20 2007, 11:36 AM~8595696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nun you fools gotta dolla dos ya
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Here's a link to those tickets you were PM'ing me about

Tickets You Requested


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 20 2007, 09:54 AM~8595790
> *NO,BUT I GOT A BOOT TO THE GUMS FOR YOU!!! :biggrin:
> *


naw please no boot, that will knock my other tooth out


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 20 2007, 10:06 AM~8595895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why you laughing billy boy? you know you already hit it :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Aug 20 2007, 01:16 PM~8595994-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to those tickets you were PM'ing me about
> 
> Tickets You Requested
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO U GOT YOUR TICKETS ,ARE WE SITTING NEXT 2 EACH OTHER!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-classic customs_@Aug 20 2007, 02:52 PM~8596885
> *why you laughing billy boy?  you know you already hit it  :biggrin:
> *


OWNED


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 20 2007, 10:16 AM~8595994
> *Here's a link to those tickets you were PM'ing me about
> 
> Tickets You Requested
> *


lol 


and here is my baby picture you keept pm'ing me about


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 20 2007, 02:55 PM~8596917
> *lol
> and here is my baby picture you keept pm'ing me about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHAHA HE LOVES BABIES DICKS HES A PEDO AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 20 2007, 11:56 AM~8596926
> *WAHAHA HE LOVES BABIES DICKS HES A PEDO AHAHAHAHA
> *


yep once he heard i was hung. there went my in box hahahahahah


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 20 2007, 02:58 PM~8596937
> *yep once he heard i was hung.  there went my in box hahahahahah
> *


bahahahahahahaha i bet he pmd you with the quickness ahahahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 20 2007, 03:40 PM~8597230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice wife you got homie :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

OMG.....A REPOST


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 20 2007, 05:48 PM~8598258
> *OMG.....A REPOST
> *


REALLY????


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 20 2007, 02:48 PM~8598258
> *OMG.....A REPOST
> *













might as well repost your penis while we are at it :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

:0 fuck up wrong topic :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

bwarffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by classic customs+Aug 20 2007, 04:34 PM~8598676-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might as well repost your penis while we are at it  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-classic customs_@Aug 21 2007, 06:56 AM~8604012
> *:0  fuck up wrong topic  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 20 2007, 03:34 PM~8598676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might as well repost your penis while we are at it  :cheesy:
> *


bwahahhahaha pencildickowned


----------



## MAYHEM

bwarfahahahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

james is that you wakeboarding?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Call Me Daddy James......


----------



## MAYHEM

you look mildly retarded waking your hands in the air like you dont care ,its waking not a concert fool??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

The boat slowed down cawk neck


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Holla atchu boi


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

WHAT WHAT WHAT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Might as well add some pics to this busted topic

Here's another crazy canadian I ride with


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

He was clowning the floatin docks pretty hard......


----------



## MAYHEM

A SHITTY CAMPHONE PIC BUT HERE YA GO,JUST GOT IT IN.


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 21 2007, 09:08 AM~8604972
> *james is that you wakeboarding?
> *


 :uh: no peckerwood, those are water shoes


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 21 2007, 02:04 PM~8605944
> *:uh: no peckerwood, those are water shoes
> *


not you james the fahg james you queer!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 21 2007, 11:05 AM~8605966
> *not you james the fahg james you queer!!
> *


thats not a wakeboard those are rope controlled water rocket boots you A-pipe :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 21 2007, 02:16 PM~8606081
> *thats not a wakeboard those are rope controlled water rocket boots you A-pipe :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 21 2007, 12:16 PM~8606081
> *thats not a wakeboard those are rope controlled water rocket boots you A-pipe :uh:
> *


He's not too bright


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: canadian nggs these days


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 21 2007, 02:47 PM~8606438
> *IM too QUEER
> *


TRUE


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

bah!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Infamous James

:biggrin: :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 21 2007, 01:57 PM~8605894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin sweet bro!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wah


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 22 2007, 10:24 AM~8614576
> *wah
> *


hah


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 22 2007, 11:04 AM~8614791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lonzo norris????? :0 or is it chuck lonzo????


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 22 2007, 08:13 AM~8614845
> *lonzo norris????? :0  or is it chuck lonzo????
> *


its Chuck Monte fool :uh:


----------



## abel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNWRhoEvOKo


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 20 2007, 11:36 AM~8595696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nun you fools gotta dolla dos ya
> *


long time since i've talked to ya tommy...you tought me a good lesson on doin deals on the internet with cars. No hard feelings on my end bro


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 23 2007, 07:15 AM~8622876
> *:uh:
> *


x wtff


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 23 2007, 11:04 AM~8623153
> *x wtff
> *


x2


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PICAZZO

REGAL KING


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 23 2007, 01:40 PM~8624381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REGAL KING
> *


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 23 2007, 10:56 AM~8624520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: NICE DROWNING JIZZ BALLS


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 23 2007, 02:18 PM~8624653
> *:uh: NICE DROWNING JIZZ BALLS
> *


THANX SCROTUM BITTER :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: ANYTIME PECKERNECK


----------



## MAYHEM

OK ANKLE BITTER!!! :ugh:


----------



## Infamous James

YOU MOMO


----------



## MAYHEM

:ugh: YOU MOOK


----------



## Infamous James

:loco:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by BUICKNAILHEAD_@Aug 23 2007, 11:31 AM~8624779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MRPITIFUL

nice Caddi


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: DUMB


----------



## MAYHEM

ASS :ugh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

did you decide on a stereo system yet?


----------



## PIMPIN_POPE

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 24 2007, 01:29 AM~8629833
> *did you decide on a stereo system yet?
> *


 :0


----------



## PIMPIN_POPE

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Aug 21 2007, 01:10 PM~8605510-->
> 
> 
> 
> A SHITTY CAMPHONE PIC BUT HERE YA GO,JUST GOT IT IN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Aug 21 2007, 01:57 PM~8605894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 
SHINY! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 23 2007, 12:37 PM~8624841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Aug 22 2007, 05:59 PM~8619235
> *long time since i've talked to ya tommy...you tought me a good lesson on doin deals on the internet with cars.  No hard feelings on my end bro
> *


you did get a sweet 63, and i gotta a 94 fleet "POS" . even though i wasnt able to get you a $3500 extra FREE wrapped frame because i lost my shop shouldnt really make me a bad person. you agreed to an even trade remember i was the one who wanted to hook you up a little extra. because at the time i had the resources.


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## Guest

this topic needed more pictures anyways :0


----------



## Guest

for this  cracked frame, ripped top, fake daytons, dash dont work, missing interior peice, run hot, pc mod was beat to death by shity instal that was WELD TO THE TRUNK FLOOR. no radio clear coat in the back chipping. 
but its like what ever ya know. i ant mad at you eather


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 25 2007, 05:54 AM~8637705
> *
> *


see i had a home boy in the club i was building a fleet for, well he passed away after we had his frame done. so i was basicly looking for a nice fleet with running gears and straight paint. because we wanted to finish "a" fleet in memory of him. and to make it easy i just wanted a nice body to set this frame on, so there is were the trade with jeff came in. 
































this is the new setup that i had put in it, after i cut that ghetto ass shit out (jeff had nothing to do with the previous setup and wasnt happy with it eather"

but its all fixed now except for that peeling clear coat


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 25 2007, 08:44 AM~8637690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this  topic needed more pictures anyways  :0
> *


yeah cuz this caddy topic sucks,ooooh whats he gonna do,cut me with his ninja sword :0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: omg thats  :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 24 2007, 07:47 AM~8631091
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :cheesy: goofy rich bastard...you make like 10.00 for every key you type


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 25 2007, 06:44 AM~8637690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this  topic needed more pictures anyways  :0
> *


what ever happened to that caprice hopper bro?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wah


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 25 2007, 10:21 AM~8638514
> *what ever happened to that caprice hopper bro?
> *


i sold it


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Aug 25 2007, 07:43 AM~8637901
> *yeah cuz this caddy topic sucks,ooooh whats he gonna do,cut me with his ninja sword :0
> *


no but he might donkey punch you right in the old spit box. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 25 2007, 02:39 PM~8638889
> *no but he might donkey punch you right in the old spit box.  :biggrin:
> *


donkey puncher in training bro....ill do the old dude like ortiz did shamrock  
























































.................................................eh he/s allright for a freak ,but its all in good fun


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 25 2007, 12:38 PM~8638880
> *i sold it
> *


shit I remember that car being for sale...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Aug 25 2007, 11:58 AM~8639013
> *donkey puncher in training bro....ill do the old dude like ortiz did shamrock
> .................................................eh he/s allright for a freak ,but its all in good fun
> *


shit he may be a dumb fuck. but he gets more pussy than trojan :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 25 2007, 12:02 PM~8639033
> *shit I remember that car being for sale...
> *











i miss it, but my sixty is about on the road :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 25 2007, 06:17 PM~8639927
> *shit he may be a dumb fuck. but he gets more pussy than trojan  :biggrin:
> *


ooooo he's a slut huh? :0


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 25 2007, 04:20 PM~8639943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i miss it,  but my sixty is about on the road  :biggrin:
> *


that caprice was crazy man...


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 25 2007, 04:55 PM~8640405
> *that caprice was crazy man...
> *


 :0 any links?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 25 2007, 06:55 PM~8640405
> *that caprice was crazy man...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT+Aug 25 2007, 10:43 AM~8637901-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah cuz this caddy topic sucks,ooooh whats he gonna do,cut me with his ninja sword :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bahaha i ll cut ya wiff my fork niggy!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by classic [email protected] 25 2007, 02:39 PM~8638889
> *no but he might donkey punch you right in the old spit box.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GRINGO_CONNECT_@Aug 25 2007, 02:58 PM~8639013
> *donkey puncher in training bro....ill do the old dude like ortiz did shamrock
> .................................................eh he/s allright for a freak ,but its all in good fun
> *


bwahahahaha u ass eating ************!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 20 2007, 01:52 PM~8596885
> *why you laughing billy boy?  you know you already hit it  :biggrin:
> *


I DID NOT, HE JUST SUCKED MY DICK A LIL! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 25 2007, 09:47 AM~8637919
> *i will stop fucking your topic up homie,  but he shouldnt of put that out like that in another guys topic.
> then again this topic is been screwed more times than mayhem'z granny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I REMEMBER HER, SHE USE TO TAKE HER TEEF OUT TO NIBBLE A LIL... GOOOD SHIIIIIIT! :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 25 2007, 10:58 PM~8641505
> *DAMN I REMEMBER HER, SHE USE TO TAKE HER TEEF OUT TO NIBBLE A LIL... GOOOD SHIIIIIIT! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Aug 26 2007, 09:48 AM~8643278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.newsfilter.org/videos/index.php?id=44150


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 26 2007, 12:57 PM~8643463
> *http://www.newsfilter.org/videos/index.php?id=44150
> *


the pussy punching champion ....hands down


----------



## Guest

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Don't piss a ***** off.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 26 2007, 07:40 PM~8645214
> *Don't piss a ***** off.....
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 25 2007, 08:49 AM~8637694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this    cracked frame,  ripped top, fake daytons, dash dont work, missing interior peice, run hot,  pc mod was beat to death by shity instal that was WELD TO THE TRUNK FLOOR. no radio clear coat in the back chipping.
> but its like what ever ya know.  i ant mad at you eather
> *


If it was that bad then why the fuck did you trade??!??!?!? Most of the things you mention is visable. :uh:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 25 2007, 06:49 AM~8637694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this    cracked frame,  ripped top, fake daytons, dash dont work, missing interior peice, run hot,  pc mod was beat to death by shity instal that was WELD TO THE TRUNK FLOOR. no radio clear coat in the back chipping.
> but its like what ever ya know.  i ant mad at you eather
> *


the setup put in it was strictly for up and down porky setup ran at 36v. reliable street setup. that batt rack was put to the frame not welded to the trunk. 
this was by no means a show setup or built for performance. but i never had one problem with it..but I only lifted and layed it. 

this car won first place luxury class at the arkansas super car show.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 26 2007, 07:09 PM~8645650
> *If it was that bad then why the fuck did you trade??!??!?!? Most of the things you mention is visable.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: attitude not needed. most everything i mentioned Jeff had told me about. and i was cool with it. but there were several things he dint know so much about "i guess". you also gotta remember that i lived six hours away and drove a f-150 with a sixteen foot trailer. i was happy with the trade it seemed about even. 

just to be a nice guy. and i wasn't going to use it i THEN told him he could keep what ever he wanted (radio,speakers,hydros) i drove the complete way and he dint take shit off. i drove two hours back two my old place a month after we trade just to mail him that $50 CD player. 


tell me again why all this makes a fuck. and especially to YOU 

remember he brought this up and you jumped in


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 26 2007, 07:43 PM~8645913
> *the setup put in it was strictly for up and down porky setup ran at 36v. reliable street setup. that batt rack was put to the frame not welded to the trunk.
> this was by no means a show setup or built for performance. but i never had one problem with it..but I only lifted and layed it.
> 
> this car won first place luxury class at the arkansas super car show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well thats not the same setup it had when i got it, but that sure is that same looking rack, i guess tons of oil and batterys acid can take its effect. 


but it was still weld to the floor


----------



## StreetStyleJG

damn mayem i didn't mean to fuck up your topic bro...couldn't get ahold of tommy, & this was the 1st time I've seen his name since then...so i said what I had to say  
fuck the drama - shit's done & over with - once again my bad for startin some shit in here that I didn't intend to go this far


----------



## Guest




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 26 2007, 12:57 PM~8643463
> *http://www.newsfilter.org/videos/index.php?id=44150
> *


wahahahahaha noiceeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty+Aug 27 2007, 05:24 AM~8648717-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn mayem i didn't mean to fuck up your topic bro...couldn't get ahold of tommy, & this was the 1st time I've seen his name since then...so i said what I had to say
> fuck the drama - shit's done & over with - once again my bad for startin some shit in here that I didn't intend to go this far
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DONT WORRY ABOUT MAYHEM LOVES THE DRAMA! WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-classic customs_@Aug 27 2007, 06:11 AM~8648768
> *
> *


MAN, BOTH OF YOU GUYS ARE GOOD PEOPLE! I WISH YOUR DEALS WENT A LIL BETTER!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 27 2007, 12:35 PM~8649948
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT MAYHEM LOVES THE DRAMA! WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MRPITIFUL

nice Caddy!!!!!!!! needs 13's though!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 27 2007, 11:35 AM~8649963
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Aug 27 2007, 12:37 PM~8649981
> *nice Caddy!!!!!!!!  needs 13's though!!
> *


no!!! :angry:


----------



## TAIB

BLA


----------



## MRPITIFUL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 27 2007, 09:39 AM~8650001
> *no!!! :angry:
> *


why not?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Aug 27 2007, 12:57 PM~8650173
> *why not?
> *


I DONT LIKE!!!


----------



## MRPITIFUL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 27 2007, 09:58 AM~8650180
> *I DONT LIKE!!!
> *


really?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Aug 27 2007, 01:18 PM~8650353
> *really?
> *


YES


----------



## MRPITIFUL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 27 2007, 10:24 AM~8650408
> *YES
> *


 :0 try it one day


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Aug 27 2007, 10:31 AM~8650466
> *:0    try it one day
> *



you should try suckin on tits instead of dicks you dumb bastard :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

STILL?


----------



## MAYHEM

again?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Aug 26 2007, 10:57 AM~8643463-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newsfilter.org/videos/index.php?id=44150
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GRINGO_CONNECT_@Aug 26 2007, 01:02 PM~8643925
> *the pussy punching champion ....hands down
> *


:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 28 2007, 10:15 AM~8658395
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## TAIB




----------



## MAYHEM

in the oven!!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## TAIB

מייהם אתה הומו


----------



## TAIB

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: nice etch-a-sketch drawing


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## TAIB




----------



## TAIB




----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 29 2007, 08:05 AM~8667960
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


x 10


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 29 2007, 11:07 AM~8667974
> *x 10
> *


it looks like his trashy whore of a filthy cum garggling cunt of a mother?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

ahhahahahha


----------



## TAIB

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

OH LORD :uh:


----------



## abel

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## TAIB

yes yes show it!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHA U SICKY AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TAIB

ahahahahahah


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

BWAHAHAHAHA GOOD SHIT!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## TAIB

shit!
that will leave marks


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Aug 29 2007, 03:27 PM~8670292
> *shit!
> that will leave marks
> *


YES BIG BROWN WET SMELLY SKID MARKS


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## TAIB

:angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## abel

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ojwvv72xMWI :0


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 29 2007, 09:10 PM~8671274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea!


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErZtZ_ANF-E


----------



## Infamous James

:0 damn you can rap good


----------



## MAYHEM

BOOYAHAHAHAHAHA U ASS PIPE


----------



## TAIB

muthafucka this muthafucka that!
what!what!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Aug 30 2007, 02:29 PM~8678623
> *muthafucka this muthafucka that!
> what!what!
> *


again? :0


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 30 2007, 06:34 PM~8678667
> *again? :0
> *


muthafucka this muthafucka that!
what!what!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Aug 30 2007, 02:41 PM~8678738
> *muthafucka this muthafucka that!
> what!what!
> *


still?


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 30 2007, 06:57 PM~8678844
> *still?
> *


muthafucka this muthafucka that!
what! you never heard


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Aug 30 2007, 03:11 PM~8678960
> *muthafucka this muthafucka that!
> what! you never heard
> *


really?


----------



## Infamous James

DRADLES :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM

want cake.......


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF BOOOORFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: DONT ACT LIKE YOU DONT WANT HIM ON YOUR KNOB FOOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 30 2007, 04:25 PM~8680502
> *:uh: DONT ACT LIKE YOU DONT WANT HIM ON YOUR KNOB FOOL
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 30 2007, 06:25 PM~8680502
> *:uh: DONT ACT LIKE YOU DONT WANT HIM ON YOUR KNOB FOOL
> *


YOU SLOB HIS KNOB AND CLEAN HIS ASS PIPE YOU FILTHY DICK LICKER!! :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 30 2007, 03:32 PM~8680558
> *YOU SLOB HIS KNB AND CLEAN HIS ASS PIPE YOU FILTHY DICK LICKER!! :uh:
> *


 :uh: THATS PRETTY FOUL


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 30 2007, 06:34 PM~8680569
> *:uh: THATS PRETTY FOUL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

POST UP A CAR PIC FOOL :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 30 2007, 06:45 PM~8680654
> *POST UP A CAR PIC FOOL :uh:
> *


YA POST IT UP MOOL :uh:


----------



## Guest




----------



## MAYHEM

wahahaha


----------



## abel

:0 :0 :0


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 30 2007, 09:06 PM~8679885
> *DRADLES :thumbsdown:
> *


you are a ****!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Aug 31 2007, 12:12 AM~8684095
> *you are a ****!
> *


 :uh: and you are a jew..id rather be teh gae than a manora hider


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 31 2007, 04:07 PM~8685734
> *:uh: and you are a jew..id rather be teh gae than a manora hider
> *


yea i am a jew
BUT YOU STILL A ****


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Aug 31 2007, 02:35 PM~8686670
> *yea i am a jew
> BUT YOU STILL A ****
> *


Wow I think I'am in the wrong Project....Later... :uh:


----------



## abel




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 31 2007, 01:07 PM~8686940
> *Wow I think I'am in the wrong Project....Later... :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Like that.....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 31 2007, 04:50 PM~8688477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TAIB

:cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

sup muthafukas


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## TAIB

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Sep 2 2007, 11:35 AM~8696428
> *:cheesy:
> *











you still need these $1000 shipped (minin coils no included)


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 2 2007, 06:34 PM~8697577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you still need these  $1000 shipped  (minin coils no included)
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 2 2007, 07:34 PM~8697577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you still need these  $1000 shipped  (minin coils no included)
> *


wahaha the jewharp will bend cornersahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: HE WILL RAM THAT BENT CYLINDER IN HIS DRADLE CHUTE FOR SURE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 4 2007, 11:00 AM~8710680
> *:uh:  HE WILL RAM THAT BENT CYLINDER IN HIS DRADLE CHUTE FOR SURE
> *


wahahaha..he said dradle chute bwahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## sicko87

:0 :0 
youre caddy is just fuckin sweet !!!!!

:worship: :worship: 

greetz from overseas !!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

nice pic my brohamidi gaylord


----------



## God's Son2

Shalom my brothers


----------



## Salad Tosser

I like the way you lined that out Mayham.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sicko87+Sep 4 2007, 05:03 PM~8713509-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> youre caddy is just fuckin sweet !!!!!
> 
> :worship:  :worship:
> 
> greetz from overseas !!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$$bigjoker$$_@Sep 4 2007, 05:48 PM~8713872
> *nice pic my brohamidi gaylord
> *


thanx my germanian saussage ponder :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Salad Tosser_@Sep 5 2007, 12:11 AM~8717261
> *I like the way you lined that out Mayham.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.gameshot.org/?id=1718


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.thefattytalks.com/2007/09/01/be...medal-of-homer/


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 5 2007, 08:48 AM~8719539
> * thanx
> thanx my germanian saussage ponder  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

:0 im back like the plague to whore up yer thread momo!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 6 2007, 09:49 AM~8728237
> *:0 im back like the plague to whore up yer thread momo!
> *


haha you finaly got unowned by the modahahahahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## BEN DOVER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 6 2007, 06:49 AM~8728237
> *:0 im back like the plague to whore up yer thread momo!
> *


wow ! and no one seems to give a pile of shit for you? :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 6 2007, 11:23 AM~8728656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that yo new whip :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 6 2007, 09:43 AM~8728814
> *is that yo new whip :0
> *


:yes: pulled it home lat night......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 6 2007, 12:51 PM~8729306
> *:yes: pulled it home lat night......
> *


so you sold the 64??? :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by BEN DOVER_@Sep 6 2007, 08:37 AM~8728767
> *wow ! and no one seems to give a pile of shit for you? :uh:
> *


 :uh: enough out of you elk lips you rats ass!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 6 2007, 08:23 AM~8728656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sawwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Sep 6 2007, 11:41 AM~8729729-->
> 
> 
> 
> so you sold the 64??? :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude TOLD me he's waiting for his loan to approve but we're all businessmen, if somebody steps with cash.....I can't wait for homeboy. He don't even have a downpayment yet.
> 
> We'll just say the 64 got kicked out of the garage at lunch today......the vert wanted to go night-night :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Sep 6 2007, 12:48 PM~8730393
> *sawwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttt!!! :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 6 2007, 03:18 PM~8730684
> *Dude TOLD me he's waiting for his loan to approve but we're all businessmen, if somebody steps with cash.....I can't wait for homeboy. He don't even have a downpayment yet.
> 
> We'll just say the 64 got kicked out of the garage at lunch today......the vert wanted to go night-night :roflmao: :roflmao:
> :0
> *


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 6 2007, 05:53 PM~8732048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SSE YOU CHANGED YOUR CRUMMY AVI AGAIN :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 6 2007, 03:00 PM~8732112
> *I SSE YOU CHANGED YOUR CRUMMY AVI AGAIN :uh:
> *


 :uh: I SEE YOU CRAPPED ON YOUR HAND AND WIPED IT ON YOUR FACE AGIAN


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 6 2007, 06:04 PM~8732140
> *:uh: I SEE YOU CRAPPED ON YOUR HAND AND WIPED IT ON YOUR FACE AGIAN
> *


HAHA TOILET FACE :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich+Sep 5 2007, 07:39 PM~879-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwahahahaha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2007, 08:03 PM~82
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

bwahhahahahaharrrffff


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

http://www.lyricsystem.com 

make it a favorite fool!


----------



## God's Son2

it was good to see you at church sunday, mayhem


----------



## BEN DOVER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 6 2007, 06:13 PM~8733485
> *it was good to see you at church sunday, mayhem
> *


him ,never,we would be set on fire as soon as he walks in the door.


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by classic customs+Sep 2 2007, 11:34 PM~8697577-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you still need these  $1000 shipped  (minin coils no included)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never needed em
> what up tommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Infamous [email protected] 4 2007, 03:00 PM~8710680
> *:uh:  HE WILL RAM THAT BENT CYLINDER IN HIS DRADLE CHUTE FOR SURE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU ARE A ****!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Sep 6 2007, 03:23 PM~8728656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice car mainnn  

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 6 2007, 03:53 PM~8732048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH!!


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 10 2007, 12:42 PM~8757362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:yes:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 11 2007, 05:09 PM~8767612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wah


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 801Rider

Car looks clean bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Give Scotty a ride......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Sep 11 2007, 09:29 PM~8769421-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 09:45 PM~8769532
> *Car looks clean bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 09:48 PM~8769567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Sep 12 2007, 09:51 AM~8772916
> *Give Scotty a ride......
> *


no way .he drools way to much and smells like ape shit.


----------



## abel

sup bro


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Buy that 63 vert.......


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2tbAjeidCk


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 12 2007, 11:59 AM~8773633
> *Buy that 63 vert.......
> *


*IM REALLY THINKIN ABOUT IT SINCE I LOST OUT ON THIS BEEEESH!!!  THIS WAS MY DREAM CAR  *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 12 2007, 10:59 AM~8773633
> *Buy that 63 vert.......
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 12 2007, 12:12 PM~8773726
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

ABEL U STUCK???


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Damn, did you sleep on that tre?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 12 2007, 02:41 PM~8774620
> *Damn, did you sleep on that tre?
> *


 :uh: deuce u mean :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Oh shit, you're right.....I had something in my eye


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 12 2007, 05:45 PM~8776126
> *Oh shit, you're right.....I had something in my eye
> *


wahahahahahaha i hope it wasnt an over enlaged clit !!!!

no i didnt sleep on it his homie took it so i lost the fuck out fast and im bout to cry like a little school girl...booooohoooooooooooooooahahaha barfffffffffffffffffff


----------



## 79 cutty

one of my favorite fleets!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 12 2007, 04:45 PM~8776126
> *Oh shit, you're right.....I had something in my eye
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 12 2007, 02:45 PM~8776126
> *Oh shit, you're right.....I had some cum in my eye
> *




:0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 12 2007, 09:07 AM~8773680
> *IM REALLY THINKIN ABOUT IT SINCE I LOST OUT ON THIS BEEEESH!!!  THIS WAS MY  DREAM CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



kill your self


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Sep 12 2007, 06:01 PM~8776245-->
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorite fleets!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx homie
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by classic [email protected] 12 2007, 08:24 PM~8777252
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwahahahahahahahahahahaha
> <!--QuoteBegin-classic customs_@Sep 12 2007, 08:27 PM~8777276
> *kill your self
> *


im contiplaiting it


----------



## locotoys

I want one of these!


> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 12 2007, 12:07 PM~8773680
> *IM REALLY THINKIN ABOUT IT SINCE I LOST OUT ON THIS BEEEESH!!!  THIS WAS MY  DREAM CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by locotoys_@Sep 13 2007, 10:21 AM~8780960
> *I want one of these!
> *


no shiiiiiit homie :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I just bought a 63 vert out of vegas :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 13 2007, 10:37 AM~8781057
> *I just bought a 63 vert out of vegas :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## 79 cutty

so you selling your fleet MAYHEM, or just looking to pick up a drop on the side?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 13 2007, 10:44 AM~8781112
> *so you selling your fleet MAYHEM, or just looking to pick up a drop on the side?
> *


IF I GET A GOOD PRICE FOR MY CADDY SHES GONE,ID RATHER SELL HER SO I CAN DUMP MORE CASH INTO A VERT :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

I hear that.....I know it is the typical LIL response...but if I had the change I would be all over that! Clean, and I like the striping you had done on it!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 13 2007, 10:53 AM~8781168
> *I hear that.....I know it is the typical LIL response...but if I had the change I would be all over that! Clean, and I like the striping you had done on it!
> *


GO ROB A BANK AND ITS YOURS HAHAHAHA

THANX


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 13 2007, 07:54 AM~8781171
> *GO ROB A BANK AND ITS YOURS HAHAHAHA
> 
> THANX
> 
> 
> *


Crossed my mind more than once! LOL

Although if I was going to rob a bank...I would nab enough to pick up a 61 drop too! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 13 2007, 11:22 AM~8781351
> *Crossed my mind more than once! LOL
> 
> Although if I was going to rob a bank...I would nab enough to pick up a 61 drop too!  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 13 2007, 08:34 AM~8781403
> *HAHA YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

P.O.S


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

S.O.P.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 13 2007, 12:12 PM~8781652
> *P.O.S
> *


LIKE YOUR BIKE U ASS FUCK


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Ever open a bag of skittles and try to find one that stands out or looks unique? Car is nice but not eyecatching. LoL . 
Im messin with ya Mayhem . Nice car man .


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 13 2007, 09:20 AM~8781706
> *LIKE YOUR BIKE U ASS FUCK
> *


I DONT HAVE A BIKE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 13 2007, 12:23 PM~8781725
> *I DONT HAVE A BIKE
> *


OH SO DID ABEL BUY IT THAT RICH FUCK???? :0


----------



## 79 cutty

Ok, problem solved...just print off what you need Mayhem and send the cadi this way! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 13 2007, 02:21 PM~8782452
> *Ok, problem solved...just print off what you need Mayhem and send the cadi this way!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


hey you lazy fuck you want my caddy you print me them out then send em to me ,what am i made of money ,iks expensive bwahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 13 2007, 11:32 AM~8782540
> *hey you lazy fuck you want my caddy you print me them out then send em to me ,what am i made of money ,iks expensive bwahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


Lmao...good point.....I am running out of green ink.....blue or yellow ok? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 13 2007, 02:35 PM~8782568
> *Lmao...good point.....I am running out of green ink.....blue or yellow ok?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well print a few and go buy some more ink


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 13 2007, 11:39 AM~8782612
> *well print a few and go buy some more ink
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good point! 

You send me your cadi then so I can get to the store and pick up the ink??? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 13 2007, 02:39 PM~8782620
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Good point!
> 
> You send me your cadi then so I can get to the store and pick up the ink???  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 13 2007, 11:42 AM~8782643
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :ugh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

any more plans for the cadi? or set on a drop now??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

his panties will drop


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 13 2007, 11:57 AM~8782770
> *his panties will drop
> *



    :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Sep 13 2007, 02:53 PM~8782737-->
> 
> 
> 
> any more plans for the cadi? or set on a drop now??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DROP
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Sep 13 2007, 02:57 PM~8782770
> *his panties will drop
> *


TRUE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You think you're ready for the big leagues?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Your receding hairline will get burnt up in the wind with the top down.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You'll need a visor for that beak....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Scotty will have to ride bitch and will probably get more ashy.......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Sep 13 2007, 03:43 PM~8783093-->
> 
> 
> 
> You think you're ready for the big leagues?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 13 2007, 03:44 PM~8783100
> *Your receding hairline will get burnt up in the wind with the top down.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRUE
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Sep 13 2007, 03:45 PM~8783111
> *You'll need a visor for that beak....
> *


FALSE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I hate to rub it in, but I'm VERY happy with mine. I was uncertain about the drastic body style change from 64 to 65 but it's sexy...... SEXY 5 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 13 2007, 03:50 PM~8783168
> *I hate to rub it in, but I'm VERY happy with mine. I was uncertain about the drastic body style change from 64 to 65 but it's sexy...... SEXY 5 :0
> *


I HEAR YA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

My son didn't want me to sell the 4......when I brought the 65 home he sat in the passenger seat and was like "Hey, this is almost like the 64"......then I hit the switch and dropped the top. He was like :0 the entire time the top went down....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

It's too bad that I only have about another month to enjoy it until the snow flies.....

I guess that gives me time to give it the little bit of TLC it deserves this winter.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 13 2007, 03:55 PM~8783212
> *It's too bad that I only have about another month to enjoy it until the snow flies.....
> 
> I guess that gives me time to give it the little bit of TLC it deserves this winter.
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 13 2007, 12:54 PM~8783206
> *My son didn't want me to sell the 4......when I brought the 65 home he sat in the passenger seat and was like "Hey, this is almost like the 64"......then I hit the switch and dropped the top. He was like :0 the entire time the top went down....
> *


Ah yes, to be easily amused again! Lol....looking forward to seeing the progress though!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

My license plate's gonna read

H8ONME


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Sep 13 2007, 03:57 PM~8783228-->
> 
> 
> 
> My license plate's gonna read
> 
> H8ONME
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Sep 13 2007, 03:57 PM~8783219
> *http://www.tenaciousd.com/fhg.html
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 13 2007, 01:57 PM~8783221
> *Ah yes, to be easily amused again! Lol....looking forward to seeing the progress though!
> *


I'm actually excited to get started on it, I already switched it over to HEI and cleaned up the engine bay and undercarriage.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 13 2007, 12:57 PM~8783228
> *My license plate's gonna read
> 
> H8ONME
> *


and hate we will! lol :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 13 2007, 01:18 PM~8783377
> *
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 14 2007, 01:58 PM~8790991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





SSSSSSSSWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTT :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 26 2006, 12:27 PM~6826974-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2006, 12:36 PM~6827033
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2006, 02:14 PM~6827756
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2006, 04:24 PM~6828854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Dec 27 2006, 05:57 PM~6837430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Salad Tosser

Mayhem, you must work out I like you big muscles


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Salad Tosser_@Sep 14 2007, 07:39 PM~8793248
> *Mayhem, you must work out I like you big muscles
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Salad Tosser+Sep 14 2007, 08:39 PM~8793248-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mayhem, you must work out I like you big muscles
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAHAHA THANX ANOUSE BUT BILLY LIKE THE BACK DOOR ROMP FOKKERAHAHA
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 14 2007, 08:43 PM~8793282
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U FUCK BAGAHAHAHA


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 12 2007, 09:07 AM~8773680
> *IM REALLY THINKIN ABOUT IT SINCE I LOST OUT ON THIS BEEEESH!!!  THIS WAS MY  DREAM CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU STUPID MOOK


----------



## MAYHEM

YES SIR ITS TRUE


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

bah! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 13 2007, 01:57 PM~8783228
> *My license plate's gonna read
> 
> H8ONME
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:biggrin: ^^^^


----------



## TAIB

THA FUCK


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 15 2007, 06:08 PM~8797961
> *:biggrin: ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

16,000 POSTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel

:yes:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 16 2007, 07:48 AM~8800686
> *16,000 POSTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whore!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 16 2007, 07:29 PM~8803159
> *whore!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



thnks lord of the whore :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 15 2007, 07:08 PM~8797961
> *:biggrin: ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahahahaha


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

wat


----------



## B===Donkey Puch

YOU SHOULD JOIN


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by B===Donkey Puch_@Sep 17 2007, 11:45 AM~8807851
> *YOU SHOULD JOIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id rather eat my own feces :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## avengemydeath

queers :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 17 2007, 01:47 PM~8808550
> *queers  :uh:
> *


YES HE IZ :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

That's the driver of the BigBlueDildalac


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 17 2007, 02:46 PM~8808995
> *That's the driver of the BigBlueDildalac
> *


NO


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 18 2007, 12:21 AM~8813473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahahaha i got rkowned


----------



## abel

:0 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:biggrin:


----------



## TAIB

:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Me and Scotty


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 16 2007, 06:48 AM~8800686
> *16,000 POSTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


of pure garbage :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 18 2007, 07:46 PM~8819110
> *of pure garbage :uh:
> *


true!!

and you finaly decided to log on nikka :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 19 2007, 10:25 AM~8822943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Sep 19 2007, 07:18 AM~8822912-->
> 
> 
> 
> true!!
> 
> and you finaly decided to log on nikka :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Sep 19 2007, 07:25 AM~8822943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: BAHA WHERES HIS HELMET??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 19 2007, 10:59 AM~8823122
> *:uh:
> :uh: BAHA WHERES HIS HELMET??
> *


YOU ARE USING IT MY SHORT BUS RYDIN ASS CLOWN!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 19 2007, 08:03 AM~8823140
> *YOU ARE USING IT MY SHORT BUS RYDIN ASS CLOWN!!
> *


:uh: i gave it back so you could go body bowling into full kegs of beer at the canada fair remember?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 19 2007, 11:08 AM~8823167
> *:uh: i gave it back fool when you went body bowling into full kegs of beer at the canada fair remember?
> *


TRUE BUT THAT WAS LAST MONTH AND YOU SAID YOU NEEDED IT CUZ YOU WERE GOING SKY DIVING WITH NO PARACHUTE AND U DIDNT WANNA DENT YO HEAD?REMEMBER THAT WAS YESTERDAY?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

wat


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 19 2007, 08:09 AM~8823176
> *TRUE BUT THAT WAS LAST MONTH AND YOU SAID YOU NEEDED IT CUZ YOU WERE GOING SKY DIVING WITH NO PARACHUTE AND U DIDNT WANNA DENT YO HEAD?REMEMBER THAT WAS YESTERDAY?
> *


 :0 i forgot my head is rammed in my sphincter so i couldnt remember


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 19 2007, 06:59 AM~8823122
> *:uh:
> :uh: BAHA WHERES HIS HELMET??
> *


his heads too big


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 19 2007, 11:27 AM~8823293
> *his heads too big
> *


YOU GOTTA SERIOUSLY STOP LOOKING AT MY CROTCH :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## MAYHEM

X2 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 19 2007, 08:27 AM~8823293
> *his heads too big
> *


 :uh: true but he could use a 55 gallon drum


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 19 2007, 02:02 PM~8824306
> *:uh: true but he could use a 55 gallon drum
> *


wrong again you paki!!!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 19 2007, 10:34 AM~8823352
> *YOU GOTTA SERIOUSLY STOP LOOKING AT MY CROTCH :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 19 2007, 11:02 AM~8824317
> *wrong again you paki!!!
> *


baha you french beret wearing moustache sporting commie ***


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 19 2007, 02:17 PM~8824452
> *baha you french beret wearing moustache sporting commie ***
> *


YOU POLE RIDING BEEF JERKER ANAL AVENGERRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 19 2007, 11:19 AM~8824463
> *YOU POLE RIDING BEEF JERKER ANAL AVENGERRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> *


you sawed off penile implant gone wrong state standardized test failing rectal injector :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 19 2007, 02:21 PM~8824484
> *you sawed off penile implant gone wrong state standardized test failing rectal injector :uh:
> *


YOU MERKIN GERKIN TRANNY BANGGIN WEED WACKIN DICK JABBER


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 19 2007, 01:14 PM~8824424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baaaaaaah ha ha ha


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## abel

yo :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

wee wee bah :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 20 2007, 08:59 AM~8831277
> *wee wee bah :uh:
> *


 :uh: sup newbee :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:cheesy:


----------



## Eklips




----------



## Eklips

i see nothing has changed this tread has lots of whoring and retards in it.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 20 2007, 09:23 AM~8832478
> *
> *


WHY YOU SAD ?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 20 2007, 01:40 PM~8832598
> *WHY YOU SAD ?
> *


timmay called my tread full of tards  and that includes you in that and it hurts me to see him call you a tard :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel+Sep 20 2007, 07:25 AM~8831385-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: sup newbee :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: my cawk
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2007, 08:38 AM~8831826
> *i see nothing has changed this tread has lots of whoring and retards  in it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: wahha elk lips its true
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2007, 10:40 AM~8832598
> *WHY YOU SAD ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: because his IQ is 3 points less than a yard gnomes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2007, 10:50 AM~8832705
> *timmay called my tread full of tards  and that includes you in that and it hurts me to see him call you a tard :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: waha tardowned
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Sep 20 2007, 12:08 PM~8833382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: bhaha i remember when i took that pic


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 20 2007, 03:40 PM~8833705
> *:uh: my cawk
> :uh: wahha elk lips its true
> 
> :uh: because his IQ is 3 points less than a yard gnomes
> :uh: waha tardowned
> :uh:  bhaha i remember when i took that pic
> *


and you were masterbating at the same time you multi -tasker :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 20 2007, 12:50 PM~8832705
> *timmay called my tread full of tards  and that includes you in that and it hurts me to see him call you a tard :uh:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: stop crying whore


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 20 2007, 03:34 PM~8834221
> *:uh: stop crying whore
> *


 :uh:


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## MAYHEM

WAH!


----------



## abel

dah!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 20 2007, 04:41 PM~8834775
> *
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 18 2007, 03:43 PM~8817841
> *Me and Scotty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 20 2007, 05:48 PM~8834829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 13 2007, 07:44 AM~8781112
> *so you selling your fleet MAYHEM, or just looking to pick up a drop on the side?
> *













i think i may have a few project verts still laying around :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 20 2007, 07:11 PM~8835319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i may have a few project verts still laying around  :0
> *


 :0 :0 POST PICS


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 20 2007, 01:54 PM~8834391
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest

this picture was took a year ago, and i still haven't really done anything worth talking about


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 20 2007, 04:13 PM~8835328
> *:0  :0 POST PICS
> *











all i have of this one


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by classic customs+Sep 20 2007, 07:15 PM~8835348-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this picture was took a year ago, and i still haven't really done anything worth talking about
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-classic customs_@Sep 20 2007, 07:16 PM~8835361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i have of this one
> *


BIGGER PIC FOKKER


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

stop drooling!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 20 2007, 06:51 PM~8835595
> *stop drooling!!
> *



stop snitchin :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 20 2007, 07:53 PM~8835607
> *stop snitchin :0
> *


wtf are you talkin about bozo :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 20 2007, 06:53 PM~8835610
> *wtf are you talkin about bozo :uh:
> *



i talk about your wife :0


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 20 2007, 08:02 PM~8835684
> *i talk about your wife :0
> *


bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 20 2007, 07:22 PM~8835760
> *bwahahahahahahahaha
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 20 2007, 08:23 PM~8835763
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 20 2007, 09:50 AM~8832705
> *timmay called my tread full of tards  and that includes you in that and it hurts me to see him call you a tard :uh:
> *


BLHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAA..............................IF THE SHOE FITS


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 21 2007, 12:05 AM~8837643
> *BLHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAA..............................IF THE SHOE FITS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## abel

ok.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

na schwuli was los irgend welche neuigkeiten


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Vert or Dirt


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Sep 21 2007, 09:19 AM~8839255
> *na schwuli was los irgend welche neuigkeiten
> *



nichts neues mit dem Auto


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 21 2007, 09:24 AM~8839288
> *Vert or Dirt
> *



squirt


----------



## Badass94Cad

So I have the "Today Was A Good Day" vid on YouTube in the background while I'm working. It gets over and they give those links to other vids. The top one is Mayhem's Cadillac Fleetwood. The second is some Arabic writing and a picture of some terrorist family with machine guns. :ugh: I just thought that was funny.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 21 2007, 06:34 AM~8839366
> *squirt
> *


THATS BELA !!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Sep 21 2007, 01:05 AM~8837643-->
> 
> 
> 
> BLHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAA..............................IF THE SHOE FITS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it fits u well
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass94Cad_@Sep 21 2007, 10:48 AM~8839475
> *So I have the "Today Was A Good Day" vid on YouTube in the background while I'm working.  It gets over and they give those links to other vids.  The top one is Mayhem's Cadillac Fleetwood.  The second is some Arabic writing and a picture of some terrorist family with machine guns. :ugh:  I just thought that was funny.
> *


bwahahahahaha



> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 21 2007, 04:31 PM~8841927
> *THATS BELA !!!!!!
> *


yes


----------



## La Lo

man reading your site and post is fun :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## abel

MONTREAL RIDERS 3
:biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 21 2007, 07:33 AM~8839359
> *nichts neues mit dem Auto
> *


das schlecht :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Do bist eis shies koff


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 24 2007, 09:23 AM~8858473
> *Do bist eis shies koff
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Sep 24 2007, 03:37 PM~8860514
> *  :cheesy:
> *


Was I close?


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahaha visten fugen


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Sep 21 2007, 09:09 PM~8843637-->
> 
> 
> 
> man reading your site and post is fun :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahaha good stuff bro ahahaha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Sep 22 2007, 03:19 AM~8845613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is great hahahahhahhaa


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 24 2007, 02:43 PM~8860563
> *Was I close?
> *


dont know what u mean befor :biggrin:


----------



## TAIB

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

wah


----------



## TAIB

BLA


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 26 2007, 02:00 PM~8872650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: what you got tied???
mazal tov!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Congrats.......

Where's the hubby?


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Sep 26 2007, 12:08 PM~8873375-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.......
> 
> Where's the hubby?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your here?? :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Sep 26 2007, 03:31 PM~8874677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant read it well dummy


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 26 2007, 02:40 PM~8875066
> *your here?? :uh:
> cant read it well dummy
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364326


----------



## MAYHEM

bwarffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 26 2007, 07:00 AM~8872650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 28 2007, 04:27 PM~8890160
> *congrats
> *


thanx bro!!


----------



## abel

bah


----------



## MAYHEM

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Salad Tosser

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 26 2007, 07:00 AM~8872650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats I hope you had a honeymoon full of fisting and donkey punches.


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Salad Tosser_@Sep 29 2007, 02:50 AM~8893379
> *Congrats I hope you had a honeymoon full of fisting and donkey punches.
> *


ohhh yesssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Sep 26 2007, 07:38 PM~8876202-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 07:43 PM~8876226
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 07:49 PM~8876263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 07:53 PM~8876282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 07:58 PM~8876296
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Sep 26 2007, 08:19 PM~8876383
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 1 2007, 11:35 AM~8906830
> *
> *


congrats man  im waitin for the "mail order" variety LOL


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 1 2007, 12:36 PM~8906842
> *congrats man   im waitin for the "mail order" variety LOL
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAH GOOD LUCK ON THAT ,HOPE SHE HAS NICE TITS AND NOT TIC TAC TITS BAHAHAHA


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 1 2007, 11:38 AM~8906867
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAH GOOD LUCK ON THAT ,HOPE SHE HAS NICE TITS AND NOT TIC TAC TITS BAHAHAHA
> *


you can order pre-assembeld LOL


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 1 2007, 12:40 PM~8906884
> *you can order pre-assembeld LOL
> *


SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TAIB

nice place for the wedding!!
and again congrats !!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Oct 1 2007, 02:40 PM~8907634
> *nice place for the wedding!!
> and again congrats !!
> *


THANX ALOT BRO


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Looked like a good wedding......I'm surprised somebody loves you enough to marry you.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 1 2007, 03:07 PM~8907866
> *Looked like a good wedding......I'm surprised somebody loves you enough to marry you.
> *


WAHAHA I AM SUPRISED TO IM HATED BY MOSTAHAHAHAHAHAHA :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Did you roll out in the Caddy?........bust in the back seat?....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 1 2007, 03:34 PM~8908062
> *Did you roll out in the Caddy?........bust in the back seat?....
> *


NO LEFT THE CADDY AT HOME GOT SOME GOOD PICS OF US WITH THE CADDY ROLLED IN A HUMMER H2


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 1 2007, 01:35 PM~8908069
> *NO LEFT THE CADDY AT HOME GOT SOME GOOD PICS OF US WITH THE CADDY ROLLED IN A HUMMER H2
> *


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

HOW IN THE FUCK DID YOU MANAGE TO GET MARRIED YOU WORTHLESS PILE OF DOG SHIT!!!!!


Congrads anyway.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2007, 04:27 PM~8908419
> *HOW IN THE FUCK DID YOU MANAGE TO GET MARRIED YOU WORTHLESS PILE OF DOG SHIT!!!!!
> Congrads anyway.
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nice........


----------



## MAYHEM

YA SIRRRRRRRRRRRRR......


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeets


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 1 2007, 04:00 PM~8909112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Her feet don't look that bad and I'm picky


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 1 2007, 07:58 PM~8909931
> *Her feet don't look that bad and I'm picky
> *


you aint the only picky one u freak there saweet


----------



## slo

ha! she seems too nice for ya mahem congrats! YA FUK HEAD! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Dino

congrats brother! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by slo+Oct 2 2007, 10:38 AM~8914445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ha! she seems too nice for ya mahem congrats! YA FUK HEAD!
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx ...i think..... :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dino_@Oct 2 2007, 10:48 AM~8914509
> *congrats brother! :biggrin:
> *


thanx big homie


----------



## Infamous James

:guns:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Congrats on getting married.


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Oct 2 2007, 11:52 AM~8914852-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting married.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Oct 2 2007, 01:12 PM~8915269
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx homies.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 2 2007, 03:21 PM~8916359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahahahahahaha :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

bwarfffffffffffffffff


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: NICE GUNT TOSS


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.internetisseriousbusiness.com/


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## abel

HOPPING


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 3 2007, 09:47 AM~8922389
> *HOPPING
> *


good try dummy :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.monkeyboyabel.com/


----------



## WhiteChocolate

Yo Mayhem this guy looks just like you .. . .. lol Zoom the image.

Got a Halloween Costume yeat?

Tough Shit

Refrence Pic:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 3 2007, 04:45 PM~8925205
> *Yo Mayhem this guy looks just like you .. . .. lol  Zoom the image.
> 
> Got a Halloween Costume yeat?
> 
> Tough Shit
> 
> Refrence Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn he does look just like me :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 3 2007, 02:45 PM~8925205
> *Yo Mayhem this guy looks just like you .. . .. lol  Zoom the image.
> 
> Got a Halloween Costume yeat?
> 
> Tough Shit
> 
> Refrence Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That hat and those shades don't look right on you


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 3 2007, 07:35 PM~8926431
> *That hat and those shades don't look right on you
> *


ya ok ahahaha if that was me id be on a tread mill??


----------



## abel

ok.


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

TTT for the four door HARD top........


----------



## MAYHEM

THANX


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 4 2007, 02:09 PM~8931387
> *TTT for the four door HARD top........
> *



its not a hard top he have post


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 4 2007, 02:27 PM~8931997
> *its not a hard top he have post
> *


Does it drop? :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 4 2007, 03:31 PM~8932032
> *Does it drop? :0
> *



no but its not a hardtop its a post edition like a impala or a belair :biggrin: :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 4 2007, 02:33 PM~8932043
> *no but its not a hardtop its a post edition like a impala or a belair :biggrin:  :0
> *


   

I guess that makes sense since Bela's been known to ride the posts


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Apr 12 2007, 06:18 PM~7677064-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 04:32 PM~7684730
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 08:15 PM~7685996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2007, 01:14 PM~7719728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 18 2007, 04:21 PM~7720946
> *THIS IS WHAT I REALLY WANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 4 2007, 01:40 PM~8932101
> *
> 
> I guess that makes sense since Bela's been known to ride the posts
> *


bahhaha yes he is a postal employee rider :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 4 2007, 04:33 PM~8932043
> *no but its not a hardtop its a post edition like a impala or a belair :biggrin:  :0
> *


and like your lincoln??? :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 4 2007, 05:38 PM~8932885
> *and like your lincoln??? :0
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## brett

:uh: is there a car for this topic or just B.S.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Well, it is a 4 door........


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 4 2007, 09:34 PM~8934261
> *:uh: is there a car for this topic or just B.S.
> *


BOTH ASS HOLE :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.craigslist/quebec/cars8ad.com/


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 5 2007, 02:53 PM~8938673
> *http://www.craigslist/quebec/cars8ad.com/
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 5 2007, 01:08 PM~8938768
> *
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 5 2007, 03:35 PM~8938907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THATS AWESOME BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 5 2007, 12:35 PM~8938907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: omg :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

That's the next mural for his ride........


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 5 2007, 04:17 PM~8939185
> *That's the next mural for his ride........
> *


TRUE.


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: except it will say 400lb plus gunt muncher


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 5 2007, 04:28 PM~8939264
> *:uh: except it will say 400lb plus gunt muncher
> *


SORRY U DIRTY IRAQI ANAL EATER IM NOT PUNCHING YOUR 400LB GUNT ANYTIME SOON YA BEEF JERKER. :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: you didnt have to yell


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 5 2007, 04:37 PM~8939307
> *:uh: you didnt have to yell
> *


me so sorri :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 5 2007, 02:28 PM~8939264
> *:uh: except it will say 400lb plus gunt muncher
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 4 2007, 08:34 PM~8934261
> *:uh: is there a car for this topic or just B.S.
> *



only bullshit and?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 5 2007, 04:59 PM~8939404
> *only bullshit and?
> *


AND ABEL!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 5 2007, 04:01 PM~8939419
> *AND ABEL!!
> *



nah me im the bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 5 2007, 05:03 PM~8939430
> *nah me im the bullshit :biggrin:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA DUMMY :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

HEY INFAMOUS DICKSNOT YOU STUCK??


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 5 2007, 02:01 PM~8939419
> *AND ABEL!!
> *


u took the words right out my cod piece :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 5 2007, 02:08 PM~8939465
> *HEY INFAMOUS DICKSNOT YOU  STUCK??
> *


yes i couldnt pull it out yo new wife :angry: but im back now thnx


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 5 2007, 05:11 PM~8939491
> *yes i couldnt pull it out yo new wife :angry: but im back now  thnx
> *


FUNNY MY WIFES AT MY SHOP SO U MUSTA PUT YO DICK IN ABEL OR 1LO 64????


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 5 2007, 02:14 PM~8939508
> *FUNNY MY WIFES AT MY SHOP SO U MUSTA PUT YO DICK IN  ABEL OR 1LO 64????
> *


 :0 those wig wearing bastards :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 5 2007, 05:21 PM~8939544
> *:0 those wig wearing bastards :angry:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA SILLY BATARDAHAHAHAH


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 5 2007, 06:12 PM~8939795
> *zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


should i kick u in your back to wake your goat mouff ass up!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 5 2007, 04:39 PM~8939999
> *should i kick u in your back to wake your goat mouff ass up!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 02:10 AM~8942274
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Oct 5 2007, 03:12 PM~8939795-->
> 
> 
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x675
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2007, 03:39 PM~8939999
> *should i kick u in your back to wake your goat mouff ass up!!!! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 yessssssss
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2007, 11:10 PM~8942274
> *:0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Oct 6 2007, 08:21 AM~8943005
> *
> *


 :uh: stfu noob


----------



## brett

best build up ever  keep up the good work ho


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 6 2007, 12:55 PM~8943537
> *best build up ever   keep up the good work ho
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 6 2007, 10:55 AM~8943537
> *best build up ever   keep up the good work ho*


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

all douches


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :0


----------



## infectedpoohole

I heard dis fo sellz how much you wanna sale its for


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 6 2007, 07:41 PM~8944673
> *all douches
> *


bah!


----------



## brett

inspirational  you do nice photoshops


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 5 2007, 12:35 PM~8938907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 6 2007, 09:55 AM~8943537
> *best build up ever   keep up the good work ho
> *


your not talking about this topic are you ?


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

wahhhhhha


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## abel

bah! :0


----------



## MAYHEM

wah!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nice build up....................

































On yo TEEF


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 8 2007, 12:40 PM~8952128
> *Nice build up....................
> On yo TEEF
> *


thanx ,good lookin out homie


----------



## abel

hey do you have the link of the build up of your nose?????? :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 8 2007, 04:15 PM~8954071
> *hey do you have the link of the build up of your nose?????? :cheesy:
> *


:0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:  


Mayhem u have a sweet car homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

http://www.glumbert.com/media/electro

real link :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0 :0 :0 that dosnt look good :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel+Oct 8 2007, 06:15 PM~8954071-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey do you have the link of the build up of your nose?????? :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes and i got the build up of your molls too :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 8 2007, 07:01 PM~8954335
> *:biggrin:
> Mayhem u have a sweet car homie  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 9 2007, 07:24 AM~8958820
> *
> thanx bro
> *



no prob man wat color blue is that on urs? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

hok candy blue


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 9 2007, 09:24 AM~8958820
> *yes and i got the build up of your molls too :biggrin:
> thanx bro
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 9 2007, 11:21 AM~8959068
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bwahahah u filthy fokkerahahahaha


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 9 2007, 10:24 AM~8959089
> *bwahahah u filthy fokkerahahahaha
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

hey do you have my gold bolt for the scp? :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 9 2007, 11:31 AM~8959127
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> hey do you have my gold bolt for the scp? :0
> *


no,that douche bag stiffin me sent pm and shit nothing i aint dealing with a fuck like that no more,but i hope he enjoyed his viagras that his limp dick bastard needed soo his wife dont leave him :angry:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 9 2007, 11:15 AM~8959376
> *no,that douche bag stiffin me sent pm and shit nothing i aint dealing with a fuck like that no more,but i hope he enjoyed his viagras that his limp dick bastard needed soo his wife dont leave him :angry:
> *



so what happen if i need that bolt?????


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 9 2007, 12:17 PM~8959391
> *so what happen if i need that bolt?????
> *


call the company i guess??? :uh: i only got chrome ones bro sorry hes just a fuck up..


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 9 2007, 11:21 AM~8959410
> *call the company i guess??? :uh: i only got chrome ones bro sorry hes just a fuck up..
> *



bah at least bring the chrome one :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 9 2007, 12:23 PM~8959429
> *bah at least bring the chrome one :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 7 2007, 08:26 PM~8949140
> *your not talking about this topic are you ?
> *


sarcasm


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 8 2007, 05:01 PM~8954335
> *:biggrin:
> Mayhem u have a sweet car homie  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


wheres this car you speak of? :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 9 2007, 08:03 AM~8958984
> *hok candy blue
> *



aww thats y it looks close to my kolor mine is HOK True Blue pearl :biggrin: it looks good on ur car man :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 9 2007, 02:58 PM~8961930
> *wheres this car you speak of? :uh:
> *













:twak: :twak: :twak: That one duh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

bah! “ð¢“ðŋħŧŋðßłłœ¶ŧ←↓→øþ~´ŀĸĳħŋŋðßææ¢“”ŉµ―˙˙¹²³¼½¾¸¡£€⅜⅝⅞™±ΩŁŒ®Ŧ¥↑ıØÞ˚˚¯ˇ˘˝ĿĲĦŊªÐ§Æ¦©‘’♪º×º×÷÷ :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Oct 9 2007, 08:59 PM~8963375-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> aww thats y it looks close to my kolor mine is HOK True Blue pearl  :biggrin:  it looks good on ur car man  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Supaf|y in the [email protected] 9 2007, 09:03 PM~8963405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  That one duh    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahahhahaha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Oct 10 2007, 09:00 AM~8967326
> *bah! “ð¢“ðŋħŧŋðßłłœ¶ŧ←↓→øþ~´ŀĸĳħŋŋðßææ¢“”ŉµ―˙˙¹²³¼½¾¸¡£€⅜⅝⅞™±ΩŁŒ®Ŧ¥↑ıØÞ˚˚¯ˇ˘˝ĿĲĦŊªÐ§Æ¦©‘’♪º×º×÷÷ :biggrin:
> *


you fuckin jew bag!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 10 2007, 07:53 AM~8967715
> *
> wahahahhahaha
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 8 2007, 09:40 AM~8952128
> *Nice build up....................
> On yo TEEF
> *


bawahaowaha plaqueowned


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 10 2007, 11:01 AM~8967767
> *bawahaowaha plaqueowned
> *


you rotten cumsacowned


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.internetisseriousbusiness.com/


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 10 2007, 12:00 PM~8968118
> *http://www.internetisseriousbusiness.com/
> *


holly fuck you can make 500$ a week being on lay it low???? :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 10 2007, 09:00 AM~8968118
> *http://www.internetisseriousbusiness.com/
> *


 :0 :0 :0 i clicked it again   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 10 2007, 12:16 PM~8968200
> *:0  :0  :0  i clicked it again        :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bwahahahahahahaha clickrickasslyowned


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i though that may have been it but i went ahead and clicked :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 10 2007, 12:28 PM~8968282
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i though that may have been it but i went ahead and clicked  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH

POST SOME PICS AND VIDEOS SEÑOR JAMON !!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 10 2007, 12:32 PM~8968310
> *POST SOME PICS AND VIDEOS SEÑOR JAMON !!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 10 2007, 09:33 AM~8968315
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 10 2007, 10:12 AM~8968592
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## MAYHEM

Still?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 10 2007, 10:44 AM~8968793
> *Still?
> *


always! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

AGAIN!!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 10 2007, 10:54 AM~8968891
> *AGAIN!!
> *


learn from the best!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 10 2007, 02:01 PM~8968946
> *learn from the best!
> *


WERE?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 10 2007, 11:23 AM~8969077
> *WERE?
> *


idaho!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 10 2007, 02:42 PM~8969175
> *idaho!
> *


really!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 10 2007, 10:16 AM~8968200
> *:0  :0  :0  i clicked it again        :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 10 2007, 11:46 AM~8969202
> *really!!
> *


yup...you should get on your tricylce and go give it a look! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 10 2007, 12:11 PM~8969394
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh: wtf it do? i refuse to click it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 10 2007, 12:11 PM~8969394
> *:roflmao:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 10 2007, 03:29 PM~8969554
> *:uh: wtf it do? i refuse to click it
> *


its work safe dummy and its funny ahahahaha


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 10 2007, 12:29 PM~8969554
> *:uh: wtf it do? i refuse to click it
> *


if you have to ask....you will never know! lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 10 2007, 02:24 PM~8970390
> *if you have to ask....you will never know! lol
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 10 2007, 02:17 PM~8970342
> *its work safe dummy and its funny ahahahaha
> *


safe, but still embarrassing with my speakers blasting and everyone watching me click like a motherfucker hahahahah :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 10 2007, 09:00 AM~8968118
> *http://www.internetisseriousbusiness.com/
> *


 :uh: so thats what that 80s douchebag looks like bahhaha


----------



## rollinniagara

the color is silver base silver flake blue ice pearl hok kandy colbalt blue 10 coats of top coat klear stripe and leaf then 5 more coats of top coat klear blah blah blah lots of paint ans even more sanding :around:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Oct 10 2007, 11:22 PM~8973214
> *the color is silver base silver flake blue ice pearl hok kandy colbalt blue 10 coats of top coat klear stripe and leaf then 5 more coats of top coat klear blah blah blah lots of paint ans even more sanding  :around:
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YES SILVER SHPHINK HOK


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 10 2007, 05:12 PM~8971130
> *:uh: so thats what that 80s douchebag looks like bahhaha
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahahahha


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 11 2007, 12:22 PM~8977003
> *wahahahahahahha
> *


wahahah so hows the married life treating ya! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 11 2007, 10:33 AM~8977084
> *wahahah so hows the married life treating ya! :biggrin:
> *


havent you noticed a steady decline in MAYHEM'S pot count......already on lock down! Lmao.....





:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Oct 11 2007, 01:33 PM~8977084-->
> 
> 
> 
> wahahah so hows the married life treating ya! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its awesome bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Oct 11 2007, 01:36 PM~8977113
> *havent you noticed a steady decline in MAYHEM'S pot count......already on lock down! Lmao.....
> :biggrin:
> *


bwahaha no ,its cuse lil sux ass lately im on other sites niggy :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 11 2007, 10:38 AM~8977134
> *its awesome bro
> bwahaha no ,its cuse lil sux ass lately im on other sites niggy :biggrin:
> *




lol, true true......you don't enjoy getting booted because of the server every ten minutes?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 11 2007, 10:46 AM~8977192
> *lol, true true......you don't enjoy getting booted because of the server every ten minutes?
> *



i do :cheesy: jus jkn i hate that crap :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 11 2007, 10:36 AM~8977113
> *havent you noticed a steady decline in MAYHEM'S pot count......already on lock down! Lmao.....
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: YEP THAT STONER IS GETTING BAKED WIFF HIS WIFE ALL DAMN DAY NOW


----------



## TAIB

:cheesy: 

hey mayhem what other forums???


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 11 2007, 11:16 AM~8977406
> *:uh: YEP THAT STONER IS GETTING BAKED WIFF HIS WIFE ALL DAMN DAY NOW
> *


Ah shit! lol.....got me on that post....usually double check, don't want to get busted by Tuna! Lol.


----------



## abel

yup!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 11 2007, 12:39 PM~8977972
> *yup!
> *



busted! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Oct 11 2007, 02:17 PM~8977413
> *:cheesy:
> 
> hey mayhem what other forums???
> *


b mezine,facebook,training and shiiiit


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.lespacs/impala63.com/


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 11 2007, 06:10 PM~8980745
> *http://www.lespacs/impala63.com/
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## abel

ttt for a car you drive 1 time a year :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 12 2007, 06:48 AM~8983779
> *ttt for a car you drive 1 time a year :biggrin:
> *


5 times fool :biggrin: i got your zenith bolts nikka


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2007, 09:24 AM~8984234
> *5 times fool :biggrin: i got your zenith bolts nikka
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ok i have say nothing....you tha best :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 12 2007, 10:45 AM~8984336
> *:0  :0  :0  ok i have say nothing....you tha best :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


hey i might get the gold ones if jd doenst stiff me again ,he said he sent them out yesterday fool.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2007, 07:52 AM~8984385
> *hey i might get the gold ones if jd doenst stiff me again ,he said he sent them out yesterday fool.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2007, 08:08 AM~8984522
> *bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0


----------



## abel

again?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 12 2007, 08:10 AM~8984531
> *again?
> *


x10 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

still?????


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2007, 08:13 AM~8984550
> *still?????
> *


Where?????


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 12 2007, 11:17 AM~8984588
> *Where?????
> *


there?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2007, 10:36 AM~8984706
> *there?
> *



why?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 12 2007, 11:48 AM~8984784
> *why?
> *


WHEN?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: for apeshit sake post a pic or sumn


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 12 2007, 02:02 PM~8985771
> *:uh: for apeshit sake post a pic or sumn
> *


FOR GORILLA SHITS GET A RIDE ALREADY YOU FILTHY RICH BASTARD!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: no way i hate lowriders


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 12 2007, 02:16 PM~8985879
> *:uh: no way i hate lowriders
> *


WAHAHA I FORGOT YOUR INTO HIGH PERFORMANCE LADAS :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 12 2007, 11:16 AM~8985879
> *:uh: no way i hate lowriders
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun: :burn: :guns: :guns: :burn:


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TAIB+Oct 11 2007, 12:17 PM~8977413-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> hey mayhem what other forums???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Oct 11 2007, 05:44 PM~8979953
> *boyzlikeboys, buck lickers, rim jobz.com and shiiiit
> *


Ummm, yea, gross.........


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2007, 11:17 AM~8985888
> *WAHAHA I FORGOT YOUR INTO HIGH PERFORMANCE LADIES :uh:
> *


 :uh: TRUE I RIDE THEM LIKE GREASED HOGS


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 12 2007, 04:30 PM~8987035
> *Ummm, yea, im in and ready with my needle dick and lube
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: GET A LIFE HOBO


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 12 2007, 05:06 PM~8987311
> *:uh: GET A LIFE HOBO
> *


DONT BE THAT MEAN TO 1LOHOBO64


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2007, 03:08 PM~8987328
> *DONT BE THAT MEAN TO 1LOHOBO64
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 12 2007, 05:18 PM~8987413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BARFOID


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## infectedpoohole

dis car is str8 dookie homie


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by infectedpoohole_@Oct 12 2007, 10:04 PM~8989111
> *dis car is str8 dookie homie
> *


wahahahahahaha banned ,whahaha mr white got browned :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by infectedpoohole_@Oct 12 2007, 07:04 PM~8989111
> *dis car is str8 dookie homie
> *


baha mr white is mr banned


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 15 2007, 04:58 PM~9006484
> *baha mr white is mr banned
> *


wahahaha yes ahahahaha he got dookieowned


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 15 2007, 02:08 PM~9006571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahahahah wtf is mn doing posing as canada? all the rest is pretty true doe
:biggrin: obviously some douche from Nebraska made this :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 15 2007, 05:22 PM~9006680
> *bwahahahahah wtf is mn doing posing as canada? all the rest is pretty true doe
> :biggrin: obviously some douche from Nebraska made this :angry:
> *


wahahqhahhaha


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT

HEY MAYHEM,YOU SHOULD START A 2ND THREAD WITH JUST PICS OF THE CADDY,,THERE ARE WAY TOO MUCH SITES TO FLIP THRU :biggrin: :biggrin: 



THATS A PRETTY NICE CADDY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD WORK

ANY PLANS FOR IT??

GREETZ to CANADA 









:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Oct 16 2007, 04:00 AM~9011783
> *HEY MAYHEM,YOU SHOULD START A 2ND THREAD WITH JUST PICS OF THE CADDY,,THERE ARE WAY TOO MUCH SITES TO FLIP THRU  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THATS A PRETTY NICE CADDY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GOOD WORK
> 
> ANY PLANS FOR IT??
> 
> GREETZ to CANADA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Oct 16 2007, 02:00 AM~9011783
> *GREETZ to CANADA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Oct 16 2007, 01:00 AM~9011783
> *HEY MAYHEM,YOU SHOULD START A 2ND THREAD WITH JUST PICS OF THE CADDY,,THERE ARE WAY TOO MUCH SITES TO FLIP THRU  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THATS A PRETTY NICE CADDY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GOOD WORK
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: THEN THERE WOULD ONLY BE A THREAD WIFF 1 AND 1/2 PAGES ON IT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 16 2007, 10:06 AM~9013236
> *:uh: THEN THERE WOULD ONLY BE A THREAD WIFF 1 AND 1/2 PAGES ON IT
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 16 2007, 12:06 PM~9013236
> *:uh: THEN THERE WOULD ONLY BE A THREAD WIFF 1 AND 1/2 PAGES ON IT
> *


fuck you ya buffon there would be 5 pages mool!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

saweeeet


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 16 2007, 11:00 AM~9014219
> *saweeeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that chick aint all that mayhem


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 16 2007, 02:27 PM~9014451
> *that chick aint all that mayhem
> *


bwahaha i didnrt even notice it ahahahaha u still got that 1 good eye brohahah


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 16 2007, 12:00 PM~9014219
> *saweeeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks clean.......your five head ain't ready for that though


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 16 2007, 02:54 PM~9014612
> *Looks clean.......your five head ain't ready for that though
> *


ok there melon face


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 16 2007, 11:31 AM~9014484
> *bwahaha i didnrt even notice it ahahahaha u still got that 1 good eye brohahah
> *


2 good eyes and one brown eye for teh hatterz :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 16 2007, 03:50 PM~9014986
> *2 good eyes and one brown eye for teh hatterz :uh:
> *


bwahahaha dont saw brown eye near 1loasspipe64 he loves to get pole in his :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 16 2007, 12:58 PM~9015056
> *bwahahaha dont saw brown eye near 1loasspipe64 he loves to get pole in his  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:

Can't believe that Canadian found somebody to marry him, she must be indian


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 16 2007, 04:15 PM~9015209
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Can't believe that Canadian found somebody to marry him, she must be indian
> *


 :0 THAT WAS RACIST!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'm Indian


----------



## Infamous James

x2 and drunk


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

hahahahha off that wild turkey


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: WT 100 smokin beadies


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Jea


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 16 2007, 05:51 PM~9016001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 16 2007, 02:40 PM~9015901
> *Jea
> *


x2 half ounce is in tha house...cmw causin drama :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by {-_-}_@Oct 16 2007, 03:39 PM~9015893
> *Mayhems a cop now?/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 16 2007, 07:17 AM~9012607
> *:0
> *



:wave: from over the world


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Oct 17 2007, 05:09 AM~9020362
> *:wave: from over the world
> *


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

fah realz


----------



## Infamous James

WHUDDUP FHOOLZ


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 17 2007, 10:01 AM~9021399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHUDDUP FHOOLZ
> *


:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 17 2007, 12:01 PM~9021399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHUDDUP FHOOLZ
> *


waahahaha i remember that your ride you did with a downsyndrome painter :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

ahhahah


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Tighter than a frogs puss


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: TIGHTER THAN A WIG ON A PIG


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 17 2007, 02:54 PM~9022840
> *:uh: TIGHTER THAN A WIG ON A PIG
> *


better than a wig on a lamas anus


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

poo-putt 4 door rida


----------



## MAYHEM

you butt plug wig wam ryda


----------



## Infamous James

4 DOOWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 17 2007, 03:07 PM~9022970
> *4 DOOWNED
> *


no carowneddddddd


----------



## Infamous James

boooooooowned


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

ahahahha


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

teh ghey, okay bye


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 17 2007, 05:09 PM~9023871
> * im teh ghey, okay bye
> *


true

and

bye


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

what's your boyfriends think about you getting married?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 17 2007, 05:16 PM~9023932
> *what's your boyfriends think about you getting married?
> *


well tell me are you mad???? :0


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Oct 15 2007, 09:35 AM~9003685-->
> 
> 
> 
> wahahahahahaha banned ,whahaha mr white got browned :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Infamous [email protected] 15 2007, 03:58 PM~9006484
> *baha mr white is mr banned
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Oct 15 2007, 03:59 PM~9006492
> *wahahaha yes ahahahaha he got dookieowned
> *


no shit...I had this name for less than a week and these assholes banned it... :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Oct 17 2007, 05:29 PM~9024056
> *no shit...I had this name for less than a week and these assholes banned it... :angry:
> *


they banned my 2 names too those ass fucks i had goldmember and big pussy now there dead ahahahaha :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Whatchu know about BCAA's?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 17 2007, 05:40 PM~9024122
> *Whatchu know about BCAA's?
> *


branched chain aminos are great for getting more strenght,recoup,muscle hardness


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

no shit, give me some.....I need to start with glutamine and BCAA's.

You have SURGE?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 17 2007, 05:45 PM~9024150
> *no shit, give me some.....I need to start with glutamine and BCAA's.
> 
> You have SURGE?
> *


no surge,.... take glutamine 3 times a day


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You have the hookup on a good BCAA sup?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 17 2007, 05:52 PM~9024203
> *You have the hookup on a good BCAA sup?
> *


yes


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 17 2007, 04:35 PM~9024095
> *they banned my 2 names too those ass fucks i had goldmember and  big pussy now there dead ahahahaha :angry:
> *


I seen your boy toy Infamous James had like 6 names banned... :0


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 17 2007, 04:52 PM~9024203
> *You have the hookup on a good BCAA sup?
> *


fuk dat chit mayne...u gota any of dis?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Oct 17 2007, 06:45 PM~9024522
> *fuk dat chit mayne...u gota any of dis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

what's that.....Mayhem, quote me on the BCAA'


----------



## DJLATIN

MAYHAM PELA PEPINOS DE PELUDOS!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

He don't comprende......speaky the frenchy


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 17 2007, 08:17 PM~9025187
> *He don't comprende......speaky the frenchy
> *


u chump stain


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr. White+Oct 17 2007, 04:45 PM~9024522-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuk dat chit mayne...u gota any of dis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak on it?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Oct 17 2007, 06:06 PM~9025097
> *what's that.....Mayhem, quote me on the BCAA'
> *


:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 11:16 AM~9029194
> *Speak on it?
> :uh:
> *


hey bozo it would be cheaper if ya bought it in the us ,if you get it from canada you will pay duties fool


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

doo-dee in yah face then......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Started doing deadlifts with the bb and my hams are sore as fuck. The SM screwed up my form so bad it's not even funny.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I was shruggin like a mofo yesterday, felt good


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

My new regiment (fuggit, Imma just whore up this thread now)

Monday: 
Flat Bench 
Incline DB 
Flies (raised and lowered) 
Overhead tri extension 

Tuesday: 
Deadlifts 
Hypers (with bands) 
trunk rotations (ab workout) 

Wednesday (today): 
Bent over rows 
side laterals 
shrugs 

Thursday: 
Decline and flat bench 
Flys 
Military press 
weighted dips


----------



## abel

ok.


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I SMASHED my traps, thems sore today yo.....I'm only shruggin' around 120


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Curling twice a week........gotsa get them biggerer

My lower pecs too, they need more definition, you think dips and inclines bp are good enough for that?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 12:14 PM~9029550
> *Curling twice a week........gotsa get them biggerer
> 
> My lower pecs too, they need more definition, you think dips and inclines bp are good enough for that?
> *


add some db flies too


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Did you see my routine above ass face


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 12:18 PM~9029572
> *Did you see my routine above ass face
> *


yes you dirty dick polisher.after i posted u mool tool


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I REALLY want to carve them, you think heavy with the flys or just high reps low weight?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 12:21 PM~9029592
> *I REALLY want to carve them, you think heavy with the flys or just high reps low weight?
> *


medium weight high rep 15 to 20


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2007, 08:07 PM~9025108
> *MAYHAM PELA PEPINOS DE PELUDOS!
> *


hahaha stfu tarugo


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 18 2007, 10:59 AM~9029798
> *medium weight high rep 15 to 20
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Oct 17 2007, 03:35 PM~9024469
> *I seen your boy toy Infamous James had like 6 names banned... :0
> *


yes jigger they went balistic on my accounts like the FBI did Al Capone :uh:


----------



## kdogg213

uffin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 18 2007, 02:02 PM~9030185
> *yes jigger they went balistic on my accounts like the FBI did Al Capone  :uh:
> *


wahaha and you got 2 of my names banned you fool ahaha boooooooooooo


----------



## abel

still for sale? :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

nobody will buy a 4 door


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 12:12 PM~9030779
> *nobody will buy a 4 door
> *


 :uh: SNO will


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

SNO he won't......


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: SNO-BLOWNED


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

SNO-DOOR-DILDALAC


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahhahahahhahhhaahahhahahahahhhahahah


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

heheheh


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

78K posts is redonkulous....


----------



## Infamous James

I JUST KICKED MY DOG IN THE GOIDER


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 01:39 PM~9031512
> *78K posts is redonkulous....
> *


42183 IS STILL PRETTY RECOCKULOUS :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 18 2007, 04:40 PM~9031517
> *I JUST KICKED MY DOG IN THE GOIDER
> *


pix or it didnt happen


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 18 2007, 02:43 PM~9031545
> *42183 IS STILL PRETTY RECOCKULOUS :uh:
> *


Glad I'm not at that number


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 18 2007, 03:43 PM~9031545
> *42183 IS STILL PRETTY RECOCKULOUS :uh:
> *



and you with your newbee posts count :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Newbs


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 04:39 PM~9031512
> *78K posts is redonkulous....
> *


yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it is redonkulus


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 04:54 PM~9031664
> *Glad I'm not at that number
> *


bah


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 18 2007, 03:03 PM~9031748
> *bah
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 18 2007, 04:56 PM~9031690
> *and you with your newbee posts count :uh:
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa boinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 18 2007, 04:47 PM~9031591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn doggy :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 05:05 PM~9031764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Oct 18 2007, 04:47 PM~9031591-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whaha ashey legs nikka
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 04:54 PM~9031664
> *Glad I'm not at that number
> *


wahaha you way past that you mookokulus fool


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 18 2007, 03:06 PM~9031777
> *wahaha you way past that you mookokulus fool
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

cool ass thread... :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

o'relly


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Bump


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn this is better than off topics... :0 

wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaboingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

T
T
T


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 18 2007, 03:11 PM~9031826
> *damn this is better than off topics... :0
> 
> wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaboingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahahahahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 05:12 PM~9031840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 05:12 PM~9031840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yooooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 05:16 PM~9031889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 05:18 PM~9031912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 05:18 PM~9031921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 05:20 PM~9031936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 05:22 PM~9031956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mayhem's bed


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 05:44 PM~9032125
> *Mayhem's bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bah u sit on all 4 posts at the same time cawk boy


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Dad's going to work out now, k thnx bai


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 05:53 PM~9032174
> *Dad's going to work out now, k thnx bai
> *


so you work out wiff yo dad :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 02:53 PM~9032174
> *Dad's going to work out now, k thnx bai
> *


on yer spinkter? i thought that was ungcles jawb?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 18 2007, 01:43 PM~9031552
> *pix or it didnt happen
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAl_DrBlFdY


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 18 2007, 06:22 PM~9032357
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAl_DrBlFdY
> *


wahahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 02:44 PM~9032125
> *Mayhem's bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: nice caughk bed


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 18 2007, 06:59 PM~9032640
> *:uh: nice caughk bed
> *


 :uh: U FIND THAT NICE ..THATS GHEYYYY


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'm back.....weighted dips for yo tris yo


----------



## abel

damn mayhem the cops :uh:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

wita stink face


----------



## topless65

mayhem any new updates on your caddy? plans for next summer?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 18 2007, 07:51 PM~9033510
> *mayhem any new updates on your caddy? plans for next summer?
> *


 :no:


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 18 2007, 07:51 PM~9033510
> *mayhem any new updates on your caddy? plans for next summer?
> *


I saw a car similar to this one for sale somewhere here on the internets....seller's name was extremely familiar as well :scrutinize:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 18 2007, 05:40 PM~9033423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn mayhem the cops :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: damn


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 18 2007, 10:27 PM~9034194
> *:no:
> *


is he selling the car?


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 18 2007, 05:51 PM~9033510
> *mayhem any new updates on your caddy? plans for next summer?
> *



X2 

BTW::WHATS THE COLOR ON YOUR FLEETWOOD?? LOOKS GOOD THO :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 18 2007, 05:40 PM~9033423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn mayhem the cops :uh:
> *


and i was always wondering about your caddy, house.... etc!
but this case must be worth a lot of $$$$$$$$$!!!!
J/K
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 19 2007, 01:13 AM~9036034
> *is he selling the car?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by topless65+Oct 18 2007, 08:51 PM~9033510-->
> 
> 
> 
> mayhem any new updates on your caddy? plans for next summer?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well if i keep it chromed aarms and differential and i got and engraved and gold /chrome diff cover i havent put on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr. [email protected] 18 2007, 10:48 PM~9034370
> *I saw a car similar to this one for sale somewhere here on the internets....seller's name was extremely familiar as well :scrutinize:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2007, 02:13 AM~9036034
> *is he selling the car?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ReGaLiZe [email protected] 19 2007, 07:03 AM~9036712
> *X2
> 
> BTW::WHATS THE COLOR ON YOUR FLEETWOOD?? LOOKS GOOD THO  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sicko87_@Oct 19 2007, 07:26 AM~9036755
> *and i was always wondering about your caddy, house.... etc!
> but this case must be worth a lot of $$$$$$$$$!!!!
> J/K
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

4 doors are for taxis


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 19 2007, 10:06 AM~9037315
> *4 doors are for taxis
> *


they are ,you need a lift?? ahahahahhahahah


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

FUCKING SMASHED my triceps yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

5x5 weighted dips......
Overhead extensions.....
Bench - flat and decline
Curls.....
Damn it feels good


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You wanna go side-by-side rookie


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Serious......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

hahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Wanna scratch his belly?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Where's this fewl


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

wat


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

This was recently in the Seattle paper......... The title of the article was 
"Best Come Back Line ever." In summary, the police arrested Robert Aylor, 59+ year old = white male, in a pumpkin patch 11:38 PM on Friday night. On Monday, at the County courthouse, Aylor was charged with lewd and lascivious behavior, public indecency, and public intoxication. The suspect explained that as he was passing a pumpkin patch on his way home from a drinking session when he decided to stop, "You know how a pumpkin is soft and squishy inside, and there was no one around for miles or at least I thought there wasn't anyone around" he stated in a telephone interview. Aylor went on to say that he pulled over to the side of the road, picked out a pumpkin that he felt was appropriate to his purpose, cut a hole in it, and proceeded to satisfy his alleged 'need.' "Guess I was really into it, you know?" he commented with evident embarrassment. In the process of doing the deed, Aylor failed to notice an approaching police car and was unaware of his audience until officer Brenda Taylor approached him. "It was an unusual situation, that's for sure,"said officer Taylor. "I walked up to Mr. Aylor and he's just banging away at this pumpkin."; Officer Taylor went on to describe what happened when she approached Aylor. "I said, "Excuse me sir, do you realize that you're having sex with a pumpkin?" He froze and was clearly very surprised that I was there, and then he looked me straight in the face and said..... 
"A pumpkin? ..... Shit...is it midnight already?!" 

Happy Halloween


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## abel

i give you 5000$ cash for your rust bucket


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 20 2007, 05:05 PM~9046731
> *i give you 5000$ cash for your rust bucket
> *


that's way too much


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 19 2007, 05:31 PM~9040649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wah


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahahahhahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 21 2007, 06:18 PM~9051890
> *bwahahahahhahahaha
> *


wahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MAYHEM

booyahahahahahahahhahahaa


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Naaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: finally someone posted up some pics of cars and not abels stupid emoticons because he cant speak english :no: :nosad: :yessad: :yes: :no: :loco:  :nosad:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 21 2007, 07:47 PM~9052270
> *:uh: finally someone posted up some pics of cars and not abels stupid emoticons because he cant speak english :no:  :nosad:  :yessad:  :yes:  :no:  :loco:    :nosad:
> *


wahahahahahhahahahha trueahhahahahahahaha that baboon sponge


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

We speaky engrish........


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 22 2007, 10:09 AM~9055642
> *We speaky engrish........
> *


RIKE THE YAPONEESE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Germans.....


----------



## MAYHEM

yermans?


----------



## MAYHEM

germanians?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

sure


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

No Fly Zone.......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Chest/tris/bis today....


----------



## MAYHEM

do it!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

In a few hours son......don't worry


----------



## MAYHEM

kool pops >>i aint worried


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You are.......


----------



## MAYHEM

since when.......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

bahh


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 22 2007, 12:33 PM~9057753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: damn canada is off da hoock


----------



## MAYHEM

true dat!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

fah realz......ghost ride da foe doe


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Jea......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Get stoooopid doo-doo dumb


----------



## MAYHEM

ok poo-poo chump


----------



## Infamous James

shabopala doo doo :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

boopaloo and throw a few doo doos


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 22 2007, 05:29 PM~9058579
> *boopaloo and throw a few doo doos
> *


whoo-whoo i like yoo-hoos you do too-too?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: haha godboy.org


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

wahahhahahhhahahahahahah


----------



## brett

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBqtQ2jm6l0


----------



## MAYHEM

wtffffffffffffffffffffffffahahahahaha


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 21 2007, 06:47 PM~9052270
> *:uh: finally someone posted up some pics of cars and not abels stupid emoticons because he cant speak english :no:  :nosad:  :yessad:  :yes:  :no:  :loco:    :nosad:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 22 2007, 07:51 PM~9061321
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBqtQ2jm6l0
> *


bwahahha mee too :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 23 2007, 05:35 AM~9063708
> *:dunno:
> *


wahawawhaw nospeakaanyengrishsoinsteadiuseemoticowneds :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

This topic makes mah nutz ache


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

rooty doo....................................................doo


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 23 2007, 09:00 AM~9064498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: omg that boy is haught


----------



## MAYHEM

bwarffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 23 2007, 11:56 AM~9065375
> *:uh: omg that boy is haught
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

I didn't even see him....


----------



## MAYHEM

hahahahahahahahaha boyowned


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

on ya toilet seat


----------



## MAYHEM

again?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 23 2007, 11:48 AM~9065817
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> I didn't even see him....
> *


 :uh:  smallboyowned


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

large bonerowned


----------



## MAYHEM

GOT MY 5TH WHEEL TODAY BUT MISSING THE KO AND SHIT I GOT PARTSOWNED


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: mailorderwheelowned


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 23 2007, 04:58 PM~9066997
> *:uh: mailorderwheelowned
> *


HELLZ YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Infamous James

californiowned


----------



## MAYHEM

FIREOWNED


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

quit putting money into it


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 23 2007, 10:21 AM~9064231
> *wahawawhaw nospeakaanyengrishsoinsteadiuseemoticowneds :uh:
> *



youfuckingpakiloverstfusoab :biggrin:


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 23 2007, 04:45 PM~9066870
> *GOT MY 5TH WHEEL TODAY BUT MISSING THE KO AND SHIT I GOT PARTSOWNED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep the blue wall, its g


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 22 2007, 09:43 PM~9060690
> *:uh: haha godboy.org
> *


HOW ARE YOU DOING MY SON? I SAW WHAT YOU DID LAST NIGHT.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 23 2007, 06:16 PM~9068761
> *HOW ARE YOU DOING MY SON? I SAW WHAT YOU DID LAST NIGHT.
> *


SO I STUCK IT HER MOUFF TO WASH IT OFF ITS ALL GOOD YOU BASTARD :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 23 2007, 06:09 PM~9068706
> *youfuckingpakiloverstfusoab :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0 :cheesy: :angry: :uh:  :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt for the terd burglar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

ahahhah


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 23 2007, 06:47 PM~9067669
> *quit putting money into it
> *


im not bozo, its the 5th wheel i been waiting for now 10 fuckin months :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

10monthsowned


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 24 2007, 10:30 AM~9071856
> *10monthsowned
> *


ownthisnikka.org


----------



## Infamous James

FOKKING CANADIANS SENDING THEIR COLD ASS WEATHER DOWN HURR :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 24 2007, 10:45 AM~9071934
> *FOKKING CANADIANS SENDING THEIR COLD ASS WEATHER DOWN HURR :angry:
> *


stfu american swine


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: SHUT UP HOCKEY PUCK


----------



## MAYHEM

go fuck yoself mayonnaise!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Canuks


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 24 2007, 11:45 AM~9072216
> *Canuks
> *


u fokken americanuk


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

cawkuck


----------



## Infamous James

cawkhawk canawk


----------



## MAYHEM

cawkup americawks


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: youre such a cawk pocket


----------



## MAYHEM

and u a cawkhelmet


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

cawkpocketowned


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: whatta cawkgobblin


----------



## MAYHEM

u cawkhats


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Tooooooo funnayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Infamous James

nice emoticawks :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahaha you coocoocawk


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: ok there grandfather cawk


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 24 2007, 02:10 PM~9073234
> *:uh: ok there grandfather cawk
> *


dont say dat about our dad 1lo64 years old


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 24 2007, 11:36 AM~9073419
> *dont say dat about our dad 1lo64 years old
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

belaowned


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahah


----------



## Infamous James

canadiowned


----------



## MAYHEM

bushowned


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: dontevenmakeanysenseowned


----------



## MAYHEM

uignorantownedmooltool


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

The dude in Off Topic wants you to know that his nuts are okay.....


----------



## MAYHEM

blah!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Serious.....


----------



## MAYHEM

i dont think infamous is in here to answer you?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:

I was typing to you.........maggot


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 24 2007, 04:22 PM~9074251
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> I was typing to you.........maggot
> *


ohhhh my bad!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Your bref


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

jea


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

wat


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 24 2007, 04:34 PM~9074331
> *Your bref
> *


no yo teef


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

plaqueowned


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

wat


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:wave:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Finna go workout....can ya dig it


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Upper Back Night


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'm thinking about putting 2 days in between chest routines.....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Yea, I'm gonna do dat........


----------



## MAYHEM

bahowned


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: GO WRAP YOSELF UP IN THAT NUTLESS SACK LIKE A PIG IN A BLANKET


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 24 2007, 05:19 PM~9074734
> *:uh: GO WRAP YOSELF UP IN THAT NUTLESS SACK LIKE A PIG IN A BLANKET
> *


well since 1blow64 has left i bet thats what he is doin as i type this....


----------



## 79 cutty

:around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Infamous James

bahhahah this is not a car thread at all :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

nah


----------



## MAYHEM

bah!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Did what's his name get at you?


----------



## abel

wah :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 10:15 AM~9079942
> *Did what's his name get at you?
> *


no names got at me fool??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Did he?


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 10:56 AM~9080108
> *Did he?
> *


WTF U YAPPIN ABOUT MOOK?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 25 2007, 09:04 AM~9080155
> *WTF U YAPPIN ABOUT MOOK?
> *


*DEEEEEEZZZZZZZ NUTTTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 11:07 AM~9080172
> *YOU DONT HAVE SHIT BUT FLAPPY BEEF CURTAINS????*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## abel

again??


----------



## MAYHEM

YES STILL?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

It won't stop


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1nTaz6edKQ.../widgets/sf.swf

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

WHAHAHA DIRTY WHORESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Canadian Bitch Catfight :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

That idiot fell straight down and got pissed off

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 10:20 AM~9080260
> *Canadian Bitch Catfight :0 :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 11:20 AM~9080260
> *Canadian Bitch Catfight :0 :0
> *


that looked more like a german cat fight nitwit


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

What were they saying?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Same thing, they all have hairy legs


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 11:23 AM~9080270
> *What were they saying?
> *


who the fuck knose do i look germanian to you ,go ask uter


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: uterowned


----------



## MAYHEM

x3


----------



## Sienna

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2006, 08:47 AM~6658798
> * before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have seen that backset before


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Sienna_@Oct 25 2007, 12:09 PM~9080565
> *i have seen that backset before
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

Sienna=1gaylo64 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Infamous James

FAKENEWMEMBEROWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 25 2007, 12:57 PM~9080936
> *FAKENEWMEMBEROWNED
> *


its 1 lo 64


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Sienna+Oct 25 2007, 10:09 AM~9080565-->
> 
> 
> 
> i have seen that backset before
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Oct 25 2007, 10:41 AM~9080815
> *Sienna=1gaylo64 :thumbsdown:
> *


WTF.....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 03:14 PM~9081836
> *:0 :0
> WTF.....
> *


YOU GOT IP CHECKED ***** YOU COCK POLE DIVER :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 25 2007, 01:16 PM~9081847
> *YOU GOT IP CHECKED ***** YOU COCK POLE DIVER :uh:
> *


Yea, I got owned.........

:roflmao: :roflmao:


DOUBLE KILLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:

OMG........it's NOT a photoshop


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 03:34 PM~9082024
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> OMG........it's NOT a photoshop
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA U FUCKIN BASTARD ARE YOU RELATED TO WESTSIDERIDER??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao:

Well, today was interesting.....


----------



## MAYHEM

YESAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 23 2007, 09:41 PM~9068934
> *SO I STUCK IT HER MOUFF TO WASH IT OFF ITS ALL GOOD YOU BASTARD :uh:
> *


NO YOU DIDN'T, YOU READ YOUR BIBLE, THEN WENT TO BED.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 25 2007, 03:47 PM~9082132
> *NO YOU DIDN'T, YOU READ YOUR BIBLE, THEN WENT TO BED.
> *


WITH A BISHOP?


----------



## God's Son2

AND TWO DEACONS


----------



## MAYHEM

THATS SIIIIICK,I HOPE THERE WAS PLENTY OF LUBEAHAHA BOOOOOORFFFF


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: i only do it wtih teh ladiz


----------



## God's Son2

HE READ THE BIBLE WITH THEM, NOT GO TO BED WITH THEM :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 25 2007, 03:59 PM~9082248
> *HE READ THE BIBLE WITH THEM, NOT GO TO BED WITH THEM :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: egg sackly...then i pulled my pistol out of my hollowed bible and shot them in the face...u didnt tell them about that part


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 25 2007, 04:00 PM~9082267
> *:uh:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 25 2007, 04:01 PM~9082273
> *:uh: egg sackly...then i pulled my pistol out of my hollowed bible and shot them in the face...u didnt tell them about that part
> *


THEN YOU FELT SORRY FOR WHAT YOU DID AND REPENTED AND THEN ACCEPTED JESUS IN YOUR HEART AND THEN I GAVE YOU ETERNAL LIFE IN HEAVEN.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 25 2007, 02:05 PM~9082321
> *THEN YOU FELT SORRY FOR WHAT YOU DID AND REPENTED AND THEN ACCEPTED JESUS IN YOUR HEART AND THEN I GAVE YOU ETERNAL LIFE IN HEAVEN.
> *


Do you believe in incest?


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I know you do.......I'm asking God's Son


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 04:07 PM~9082346
> *Do you believe in incest?
> *


no


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 25 2007, 01:05 PM~9082321
> *THEN YOU FELT SORRY FOR WHAT YOU DID AND REPENTED AND THEN ACCEPTED JESUS IN YOUR HEART AND THEN I GAVE YOU ETERNAL LIFE IN HEAVEN.
> *


DAMN I LOVE BEING BAPTIST


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 25 2007, 02:11 PM~9082368
> *no
> *


Do you believe in the bible?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 04:12 PM~9082377
> *Do you believe in the bible?
> *


ALL OF IT


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 25 2007, 01:14 PM~9082394
> *ALL OF IT
> *


BIBLEOWNED :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 25 2007, 02:14 PM~9082394
> *ALL OF IT
> *


It has incest in it.......and lies.......and deceit


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

For what it's worth, I'm a firm believer


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 01:15 PM~9082407
> *It has incest in it.......and lies.......and deceit
> *


 :uh: SOUNDS LIKE A NORMAL DAY IN INDIANA :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 04:17 PM~9082420
> *For what it's worth, I'm a firm believer
> *


no shit u would u father stroker


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

where'd he go?


----------



## MAYHEM

he got the word from god to neal before the deacon in the shower??


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 04:15 PM~9082407
> *It has incest in it.......and lies.......and deceit
> *


i agree and its wrong


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 04:17 PM~9082420
> *For what it's worth, I'm a firm believer
> *


good


----------



## God's Son2

gots to go to work.peeeeaaaceeeeeee


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 25 2007, 02:23 PM~9082483
> *i agree and its wrong
> *


Interesting.....


----------



## MAYHEM

*slaptastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest

HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 25 2007, 03:21 PM~9083482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN
> *


bahahhah bowned


----------



## MAYHEM

X2


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 04:17 PM~9082420
> *For what it's worth, I'm a firm believer
> *


WHEN DID YOU BECOME A BELIEVER IN OUR LORD JESUS


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

OMG


----------



## Infamous James

nice chicken curtains


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'd eat that turkey pie


----------



## MAYHEM

id slap her nips off


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: bahah id baste that bird


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

ahahah


----------



## MAYHEM

fo sho


----------



## Infamous James

:cheesy: :cheesy: :0 LOOK AT ME IM ABEL :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 26 2007, 12:17 PM~9088562
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  LOOK AT ME IM ABEL :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


wahahaha except you wrote something ahahahahahahhaha :0


----------



## Infamous James

oui! :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

weewee ahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

*is that shyboos 5head??*


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Oct 25 2007, 10:23 AM~9080276-->
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing, they all have hairy legs
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sienna_@Oct 25 2007, 11:09 AM~9080565
> *i have seen that backset before
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looks like it.....


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.2girls1cup.com/

these fuckin chix are crazy beeeshes


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

arkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## MAYHEM

bwah!


----------



## brett

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 26 2007, 08:11 PM~9091538
> *bwah!
> *


fakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 26 2007, 08:35 PM~9091689
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett+Oct 26 2007, 08:35 PM~9091689-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Oct 26 2007, 09:03 PM~9091854
> *
> *


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2006, 11:47 AM~6658798
> * before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER , MY GUTTED INTERIOR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


coming along nice mayham


----------



## BullDog

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Dec 2 2006, 08:32 PM~6682502
> *nice car fokker
> *


SHIT SHE'S GOT TO DO THING WITH, mayham :roflmao: U CANT AFORD A REAL LOW-LO :rofl:HE AS NO HOES :around: NOW HE SAID HE DOESNT HAVE BALLZZ :rofl: U SOUND LIKE YOUR ASS'ed OUT hno: OH FUCK'EN WELL :werd:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 26 2007, 01:43 PM~9089901
> *http://www.2girls1cup.com/
> 
> these fuckin chix are crazy beeeshes
> *


 :uh: OMG


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

yum


----------



## MAYHEM

before



my fifth blue wheel finaly in


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 26 2007, 12:43 PM~9089901
> *http://www.2girls1cup.com/
> 
> these fuckin chix are crazy beeeshes
> *


i am one sick fucker, but that was just fucking nutts.




not even sure why i saved it :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 28 2007, 07:37 PM~9101575
> *before
> 
> my fifth blue wheel finaly in
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

yesahahahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Looking good...........






































for a 4 door


----------



## MAYHEM

why thank u


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

should put a rainbow rim back thur


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 29 2007, 09:56 AM~9105354
> *why thank u
> *


so did your old lady make you sell the lac and buy a mini van yet? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 10:59 AM~9105370
> *so did your old lady make you sell the lac and buy a mini van yet? LOL :biggrin:
> *


wahaha never she hates mini vans ahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

ahahhah Mayhem the minivan rider........ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 29 2007, 11:30 AM~9105499
> *ahahhah Mayhem the minivan rider........ :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


wahaha james the poll stroker ahahaha..:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 29 2007, 10:30 AM~9105499
> *ahahhah Mayhem the minivan rider........ :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


ha ha ha "mayvan"


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 10:09 AM~9105736
> *ha ha ha "mayvan"
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

Backseat down, hairline clown.........ahahhahahah


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 12:09 PM~9105736
> *ha ha ha "mayvan"
> *


bwahaha avengemyminivan wajahahahahahaha


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 29 2007, 11:52 AM~9105933
> *bwahaha avengemyminivan wajahahahahahaha
> *


I am actually going to purchase a minivan in the spring. Mini vans make exceptional means of transportation. So the name that you labeled for myself rings true. So who has the eggs on his face? I belive it is you good sir!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 12:55 PM~9105943
> *I am actually going to purchase a minivan in the spring. Mini vans make exceptional means of transportation. So the name that you labeled for myself rings true. So who has the eggs on his face? I belive it is you good sir!
> *


no i got eggs in my stomach fool :biggrin: u minivan soon owning ********* madam butter fly wok using nip mother fokkerahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## TAIB

been along time
still the same shit SOOOO FUNNNNN!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Yea, he don't do much.....


----------



## MAYHEM

eat dicks you yokkles


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 26 2007, 02:43 PM~9089901
> *http://www.2girls1cup.com/
> 
> these fuckin chix are crazy beeeshes
> *


BWHAHAHAHAHA, MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!

:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 29 2007, 12:47 PM~9106707
> *eat dicks you yokkles
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

wtffffffffffffffffffffff ahahahaha

http://cupchicks.com/


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 29 2007, 01:53 PM~9106767
> *wtffffffffffffffffffffff ahahahaha
> 
> http://cupchicks.com/
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 29 2007, 02:56 PM~9106792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id rather roll chebbies


----------



## God's Son2

the trunk looks good Mayhem


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 29 2007, 08:49 PM~9109453
> *the trunk looks good Mayhem
> *


true


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 28 2007, 07:39 PM~9101590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



That looks Sic. Love the caddy hold downs!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Oct 29 2007, 10:16 PM~9110199
> *That looks Sic. Love the caddy hold downs!!!!
> *


THANX ,YA THEY ARE SICK EVEN SICKER IN PERSON!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

teh ghey


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 30 2007, 11:32 AM~9113244
> *teh ghey
> *


jess jew are


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 29 2007, 02:07 PM~9106898
> *id rather roll chebbies
> *



nah you roll chubby :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

he rides chubbies


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 30 2007, 11:57 AM~9113433
> *nah you roll chubby :biggrin:
> *


wtf you talking about chubby?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 30 2007, 12:04 PM~9113479
> *he rides chubbies
> *


you smoke em


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 29 2007, 05:49 PM~9109453
> *the trunk looks good Mayhem
> *


STRAIGHT GARBAGE!!!!


----------



## Skim

I LIKE THE CRIP BLUE TOWELL


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 30 2007, 11:15 AM~9113566
> *wtf you talking about chubby?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 28 2007, 04:37 PM~9101575
> *before
> 
> my fifth blue wheel finaly in
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS REAL NICE BRO


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 30 2007, 12:25 PM~9113649
> *LOOKS REAL NICE BRO
> *


thanx


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2007, 10:18 AM~9113596
> *STRAIGHT GARBAGE!!!!
> *


:0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 30 2007, 12:48 PM~9113806
> *:0 :0
> *


HE WAS TALKING ABOUT YOUR BIG BIRD YELLOW BONDO BUCKET 64 BRO


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 30 2007, 11:56 AM~9113862
> *HE WAS TALKING ABOUT YOUR BIG BIRD YELLOW  BONDO BUCKET 64 BRO
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 30 2007, 11:52 PM~
> *http://www.vidiac.com/video/DE9ED078-AA19-...82E00CA6901.htm
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2007, 12:19 PM~9113609
> *I LIKE THE CRIP BLUE TOWELL
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

editowned


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

ahahhahahahahhaahha


but really, he was talking about your trunk..........

































































hoe


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 30 2007, 02:59 PM~9114714
> *ahahhahahahahhaahha
> but really, he was talking about your trunk..........
> hoe
> *


NO HE WAS TALKING ABOUT YOUR BIG BIRD SPONSORD RIDE THEN YOUR MOUFF!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I still have that car.......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I found a high school pic of Mayhem.......





































ready.......





































































wait for it............



























































I NOSE you will


----------



## MAYHEM

LOOKS MORE LIKE CRENSHAWS GIRL!! GO FIGURE!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:wave:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:yes: :no: :yes: :no:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no:


----------



## MAYHEM

WOW BRO U GOT WHORING ON LOCKDOWN NIKKA


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 30 2007, 03:15 PM~9114820
> *I still have that car.......
> *


SO THE FOKKER NEVER CAME THRUE?


----------



## manu samoa

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 29 2007, 10:56 AM~9106792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 YOU FOOLS OWNED YO-SELF. BIG SCOTTY IS SO FAR AHEAD OF THE GAME THAT A G-BODY CHEVY DONT EVEN RATE AS A (REAL) CHEVY!! LISTEN TO THE OG TALKIN. WHATS UP MAYHEMMMMM????? THIS LAC LOOK TIGHT!!! JE MANGE LES QUEBECOUIS CASTOR!! TRES BIEN LES DANSER DE ST CATHARINES RUE. CHEZ PARIS = LE BONER POUR MOI


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Oct 30 2007, 05:20 PM~9115765
> *YOU FOOLS OWNED YO-SELF. BIG SCOTTY IS SO FAR AHEAD OF THE GAME THAT A G-BODY CHEVY DONT EVEN RATE AS A (REAL) CHEVY!! LISTEN TO THE OG TALKIN.  WHATS UP MAYHEMMMMM????? THIS LAC LOOK TIGHT!!! JE MANGE LES QUEBECOUIS CASTOR!! TRES BIEN LES DANSER DE ST CATHARINES RUE. CHEZ PARIS = LE BONER POUR MOI
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHA OK FRENCH THERE FOOL ,WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Oct 30 2007, 02:46 PM~9115523-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO THE FOKKER NEVER CAME THRUE?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gave me a deposit and I haven't heard from him in 1 week? :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-manu samoa_@Oct 30 2007, 03:20 PM~9115765
> *YOU FOOLS OWNED YO-SELF. BIG SCOTTY IS SO FAR AHEAD OF THE GAME THAT A G-BODY CHEVY DONT EVEN RATE AS A (REAL) CHEVY!! LISTEN TO THE OG TALKIN.  WHATS UP MAYHEMMMMM????? THIS LAC LOOK TIGHT!!! JE MANGE LES QUEBECOUIS CASTOR!! TRES BIEN LES DANSER DE ST CATHARINES RUE. CHEZ PARIS = LE BONER POUR MOI
> *


Scotty's so far ahead of the game he's without a ride, where my great-great-great-great grandkids will be when it's the space age :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 30 2007, 10:32 AM~9112913
> *
> *


put that cigarette out, theres no smoking in here


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 30 2007, 09:03 PM~9117440
> *put that cigarette out, theres no smoking in here
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 30 2007, 03:36 PM~9114977
> *I found a high school pic of Mayhem.......
> ready.......
> wait for it............
> I NOSE you will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Oct 30 2007, 05:20 PM~9115765
> *YOU FOOLS OWNED YO-SELF. BIG SCOTTY IS SO FAR AHEAD OF THE GAME THAT A G-BODY CHEVY DONT EVEN RATE AS A (REAL) CHEVY!! LISTEN TO THE OG TALKIN.  WHATS UP MAYHEMMMMM????? THIS LAC LOOK TIGHT!!! JE MANGE LES QUEBECOUIS CASTOR!! TRES BIEN LES DANSER DE ST CATHARINES RUE. CHEZ PARIS = LE BONER POUR MOI*


wtfffffffffffffffffffffffff... :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Oct 30 2007, 07:12 PM~9116525-->
> 
> 
> 
> Gave me a deposit and I haven't heard from him in 1 week? :dunno:
> Scotty's so far ahead of the game he's without a ride, where my great-great-great-great grandkids will be when it's the space age :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whaha i love the deposit and the guy never comes back for the ride is the shits ,i got a great sum of cash when i was selling my 63 impala ss ahahahahahahah
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2007, 09:07 PM~9117484
> *wtfffffffffffffffffffffffff... :roflmao:
> *


bwahahaha dinos a fuckin foolahahahahaha


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 30 2007, 02:36 PM~9114977
> *I found a high school pic of Mayhem.......
> ready.......
> wait for it............
> I NOSE you will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 31 2007, 10:49 AM~9121478
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 28 2007, 06:39 PM~9101590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks nice.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 31 2007, 11:46 AM~9121879
> *Looks nice.
> *


THANX HOMIE,...I LIKE YOUR AVI AHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

finally got my missing fuckin pieces


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 31 2007, 02:07 PM~9123085
> *lookin good homie  :biggrin:
> *


thanx broham


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: :0 :0 


so now u got ur rims which look alsome by the way and now u got new adapters wat else u got on order? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 31 2007, 02:11 PM~9123134
> *:biggrin:  :0  :0
> so now u got ur rims which look alsome by the way and now u got new adapters wat else u got on order?  :biggrin:
> *


nothing for the caddy i got my diff cover thats engraved and chrome and gold but havebt put it on yet


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 31 2007, 11:19 AM~9123210
> *nothing for the caddy i got my diff cover thats engraved and chrome and gold but havebt put it on yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats alsome man but lets see it on the caddy now :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 31 2007, 03:00 PM~9123594
> *thats alsome man but lets see it on the caddy now  :biggrin:
> *


well im sellin her so im keepin it ahahahaha


----------



## God's Son2

you should have kept the blue wall on the tire, it wouldve looked good, everybodys doing it these days


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 31 2007, 12:15 PM~9123698
> *well im sellin her so im keepin it ahahahaha
> *



dang man will good luck with the sell its a sweet ride thou


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Oct 31 2007, 05:38 PM~9124799-->
> 
> 
> 
> you should have kept the blue wall on the tire, it wouldve looked good, everybodys doing it these days
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL IM NOT EVERYBODY ELSE U BARREL ASS :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 31 2007, 05:46 PM~9124872
> *dang man will good luck with the sell its a sweet ride thou
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 31 2007, 01:38 PM~9122796
> *finally got my missing fuckin pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


about fuckinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggg timmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

yes


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 29 2007, 12:07 PM~9106898
> *id rather roll chebbies
> *


 :uh: ud rather hump chubbies


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 1 2007, 12:57 PM~9130377
> *:uh: ud rather hump chubbies
> *


nah your sis doesnt do it 4 me


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Nov 1 2007, 01:59 PM~9132308-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2007, 01:59 PM~9132312
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Nov 1 2007, 02:00 PM~9132315
> *
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 1 2007, 05:29 PM~9132562
> *
> *


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 1 2007, 03:09 PM~9132860
> *
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Oct 31 2007, 09:51 AM~9121493-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Oct 31 2007, 09:52 AM~9121500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ttt :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 1 2007, 04:09 PM~9132860
> *
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

WTF...........


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 1 2007, 07:18 PM~9133456
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> WTF...........
> *


*
LOBSTER FOOT KATIE IS SAYING HI TO YOU HOMIES AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 1 2007, 04:47 PM~9133685
> *LOBSTER FOOT KATIE IS SAYING HI TO YOU HOMIES AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*
> [/b]



WTF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao HI KATIE wahhahahahhaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## MAYHEM

yes


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Oct 31 2007, 02:21 PM~9123227-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2007, 10:41 AM~9129398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2007, 10:44 AM~9129410
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Nov 1 2007, 10:45 AM~9129416
> *
> *


----------



## La Lo

that engraving looks real cool :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GARBAGE!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 2 2007, 01:48 PM~9139232
> *GARBAGE!!!!!!!!
> *


yes u can take my garbage out you fuckin cum sponge mop boy!!


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## MAYHEM

x2


----------



## THE PETE-STA

LOOKIN GOOD MAYHEM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

mayhem roolz :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 2 2007, 02:15 PM~9139451
> *LOOKIN GOOD MAYHEM  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx hermano,your rags gonna be off the hook fokker


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 2 2007, 01:36 PM~9139584
> *mayhem roolz :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## sick six

LOOKING GOOD MAYHEM :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Nov 2 2007, 02:41 PM~9139620
> *LOOKING GOOD MAYHEM :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 2 2007, 02:36 PM~9139584
> *mayhem roolz :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


and Infamous James Droolz :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

that rear diff coverin looks sweet with the gold platin also :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 2 2007, 07:08 PM~9141531
> *that rear diff coverin looks sweet with the gold platin also  :biggrin:
> *


thank u


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 2 2007, 11:48 AM~9139232
> *GARBAGE!!!!!!!!
> *


:0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 2 2007, 04:15 PM~9141595
> *thank u
> *



no problem homie now u might be so nice to stop quotein that fuckin pic for me homie :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 2 2007, 09:35 PM~9142732
> *no problem homie now u might be so nice to stop quotein that fuckin pic for me homie  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 2 2007, 11:11 AM~9138974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE YOU BLACKANESE BASTARD MWAHAHA! :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 12:46 PM~9145632
> *NICE YOU BLACKANESE BASTARD MWAHAHA! :cheesy:
> *


wahahahah you pakialbino weed wackerahahahahhah


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: u rubbernecked dickface ass sock quit bumpin yer gums


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 3 2007, 12:59 PM~9145688
> *:uh: u rubbernecked dickface ass sock quit bumpin yer gums
> *


you sock puppet keep yo dick inhaling mouff shut~!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 3 2007, 02:58 PM~9146527
> *you sock puppet keep yo dick  inhaling mouff shut~!
> *


Ya, MUSKRAT FACE ANUS WASTE FONDLER!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 3 2007, 06:40 PM~9147343
> *Ya, MUSKRAT FACE ANUS WASTE FONDLER!
> *


you loose anus rat fink in the ass like richard gear walruss pole ryder


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 3 2007, 06:21 PM~9147880
> *you loose anus  rat fink in the ass like richard gear walruss pole ryder
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MAYHEM

booyahahahhahahahhhahahhaahhahahahaha


----------



## abel

ok.


----------



## abel

`°~`€


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 4 2007, 09:38 AM~9150299
> *`°~`€
> *


are you speaking ass clown!?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 5 2007, 10:08 AM~9156838
> *are you speaking ass clown!?
> *


嗅到狗 :0


----------



## abel

繁體中文版


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 3 2007, 11:46 AM~9145632-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE YOU BLACKANESE BASTARD MWAHAHA! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Nov 3 2007, 11:47 AM~9145636
> *wahahahah you pakialbino weed wackerahahahahhah
> *


cease with the racial name calling. it doesnt just hurt the individual, but everyone as a collective.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel+Nov 5 2007, 11:50 AM~9157091-->
> 
> 
> 
> 嗅到狗 :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u speaking avengemydeath?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 12:00 PM~9157155
> *cease with the racial name calling. it doesnt just hurt the individual, but everyone as a collective.
> *


*HATER !!!!*


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 5 2007, 11:08 AM~9157184
> *u speaking avengemydeath?
> HATER !!!!
> *


fak you you maple suckin, hockey stick wieldin azz dweller. :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 11:45 AM~9157468
> *fak you you maple suckin, hockey stick wieldin azz dweller.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 11:45 AM~9157468
> *fak you you maple suckin, hockey stick wieldin azz dweller.  :biggrin:
> *


wahaha you ****** eyed sumo wrestling moon maidenahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 09:00 AM~9157155
> *cease with the racial name calling. it doesnt just hurt the individual, but everyone as a collective.
> *


 :uh: true this ****** turbin monkey honky trailer slave has a point


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 5 2007, 11:58 AM~9157610
> *:uh: true this ****** turbin monkey honky trailer slave has a point
> *


well everything except=has a point .,is true...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 5 2007, 11:58 AM~9157610
> *закройте взгляд на мне
> *



??????? :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 5 2007, 11:55 AM~9157574
> *wahaha you ****** eyed sumo wrestling moon maidenahahaha
> *


you closet bursting ,Celine Dion jammin, Dirk Diggler jiggler


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 5 2007, 11:58 AM~9157610
> *:uh: true this ****** turbin monkey honky trailer slave has a point
> *


you penis in mouth concealing, jockstrap sniffing, thanksgiving turkey fucker!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 12:09 PM~9157730
> *you closet bursting ,Celine Dion jammin, Dirk Diggler jiggler
> *


true,false,true...
















































u dirty wok usiing rioce boiling pole smoking tube steak drainer..


----------



## abel

ok,


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 5 2007, 12:12 PM~9157761
> *true,false,true...
> u dirty wok usiing rioce boiling pole smoking tube steak drainer..
> *


so you like to burst outta closets and jiggle someones ''dirk diggler" wahhhhhhhhhhhhh ha ha ha ha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 12:11 PM~9157755
> *you penis in mouth concealing, jockstrap sniffing, thanksgiving turkey fucker!
> *


i think he only does that twice on sunday..


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 12:14 PM~9157778
> *so you like to burst outta closets and  jiggle someones ''dirk diggler" wahhhhhhhhhhhhh ha ha ha ha
> *


yes my saussage all day,but you wouldnt understand you needle dick ,u need a microscope and tweezers to find youe thumb tac dick ahahahahahahah


----------



## abel

wah


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 5 2007, 12:16 PM~9157797
> *yes my saussage all day,but you wouldnt understand you needle dick ,u need a microscope and tweezers to find youe thumb tac dick ahahahahahahah
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 2 2007, 10:58 AM~9139319
> *yes u can take my garbage out you fuckin cum sponge  mop boy!!
> *


FUCK THAT CADDY!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 5 2007, 12:16 PM~9157797
> *yes my saussage all day,but you wouldnt understand you needle dick ,u need a microscope and tweezers to find youe thumb tac dick ahahahahahahah
> *


thats cool you "thank god you have free health care cause it will cost a fortune to treat all that azz herpes mutha fuka" :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Nov 5 2007, 12:20 PM~9157834-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 5 2007, 12:22 PM~9157854
> *FUCK THAT CADDY!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck you and your mop nikka!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 12:25 PM~9157872
> *thats cool you "thank god you have free health care cause it will cost a fortune to treat all that azz herpes mutha fuka" :biggrin:
> *


you got anal goyders ya melon faced mook ahahahha


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

RAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Chest/Arms/Tris tonight.....


----------



## MAYHEM

WELL GOOD 4 YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I decided to hit legs and trunk instead.......


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 5 2007, 10:05 AM~9157683
> *??????? :uh:
> *


abel you russian jew in a box start using words instead of communicating like a deaf one eyed no lips havin french beret wearing yedi


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 5 2007, 08:01 PM~9161736
> *abel you russian jew in a box start using words instead of communicating like a deaf one eyed no lips havin french beret wearing yedi
> *


 :uh: bah!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 5 2007, 08:01 PM~9161736
> *abel you russian jew in a box start using words instead of communicating like a deaf one eyed no lips havin french beret wearing yedi
> *


true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 6 2007, 08:59 AM~9165808
> *true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

bah


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 6 2007, 12:25 PM~9166452
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: 
:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wooooooooooooooooooooooooahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'm locking this topic


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Nov 6 2007, 02:39 PM~9167737-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 02:40 PM~9167746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Nov 6 2007, 02:42 PM~9167758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 6 2007, 02:43 PM~9167766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you gonna get one baller? :biggrin:


----------



## Eklips

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Another 4 door?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 6 2007, 03:04 PM~9167911
> *Another 4 door?
> *


as a daily u nigglet!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Can't go wrong with black-on-black-on-white


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 6 2007, 03:12 PM~9167985
> *Can't go wrong with black-on-black-on-white
> *


true,as a daily there tight as fuck


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Nov 6 2007, 02:59 PM~9167867
> *:0
> *


ITS NIKKARACHIIIIIIIIIIIAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 6 2007, 02:18 PM~9168037
> *true,as a daily there tight as fuck
> *


Black = Scotty
on
Black = Your backseat
on
White = YOU


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 6 2007, 05:06 PM~9168861
> *Black = Scotty
> on
> Black = Your backseat
> on
> White = YOU
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


TEH GHEY THOUGHTS ALL DAY LONG = GAYLO64


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 6 2007, 02:43 PM~9167766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin sharp


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 6 2007, 04:11 PM~9168894
> *I HAVE TEH GHEY THOUGHTS ALL DAY LONG I WANT YOU IN THE BACKSEAT
> *


I'll pass........


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 6 2007, 05:20 PM~9168979
> *I'll pass........ON VAGINAS I WANT BIG BLACK MOP COCKS LIKE SCOTTY
> *


WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF you fahg :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

.................................


----------



## MAYHEM

TRUE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I knew it


----------



## MAYHEM

I KNEW YOU WERE TO


----------



## Infamous James

whatthefuck


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 6 2007, 08:21 PM~9170280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 6 2007, 08:21 PM~9170280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


saweeeeeet i love tits that hang loose and u can play haky sac wiff!!!


----------



## abel

x2


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 6 2007, 08:25 PM~9170305
> *x2
> *


  will will play with granny tits tommorow bro


----------



## MAYHEM

mool


----------



## abel

again?


----------



## MAYHEM

still?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 6 2007, 08:28 PM~9170330
> * will will play with granny tits tommorow bro
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 6 2007, 06:21 PM~9170280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 7 2007, 12:20 PM~9175205
> *:uh:
> *


your momz hawt!! :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 7 2007, 11:47 AM~9175764
> *your momz hawt!! :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 7 2007, 01:52 PM~9175801
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


looks like u know it!!!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 7 2007, 11:55 AM~9175808
> *looks like u know it!!!
> *


Oh no, I was referencing your moms face......when she came over! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 7 2007, 02:05 PM~9175880
> *Oh no, I was referencing your moms face......when she came over!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ah well next time you see that cunt rag u call my mom ,shank her for me


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 7 2007, 01:36 PM~9176490
> *ah well next time you see that cunt rag u call my mom ,shank her for me
> *


LMAO......she told me you guys were close! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Grandma's IVLYFE CC.com


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 7 2007, 03:37 PM~9176494
> *LMAO......she told me you guys were close!  :biggrin:
> *


oh ya close like you and a cawk in your ass :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 7 2007, 01:39 PM~9176502
> *Grandma's IVLYFE CC.com
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That is just good stuff right there!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 7 2007, 01:46 PM~9176521
> *oh ya close like you and a cawk in your ass :angry:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 7 2007, 03:47 PM~9176527
> *Pics or it didn't happen!
> *


wahaha do i look like i will sneak into your bed room with you and your boys boucing nuts off each others chin let alone wiff a camera??? :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 7 2007, 01:48 PM~9176534
> *wahaha do i look like i will sneak into your bed room with you and your boys boucing nuts off each others chin let alone wiff a camera??? :uh:
> *


Well..............

































*YES!!!!!*


----------



## MAYHEM

bwarf


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 7 2007, 01:50 PM~9176551
> *bwarf
> *


Not to mention it would be really hard for you to snap a pic when your at the beginning of the train! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 7 2007, 03:53 PM~9176568
> *Not to mention it would be really hard for you to snap a pic when your at the beginning of the train!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wow that was fruity ,looks like u been dreaming a little to much of me and my rear end you cawk bobbing lap diver :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 7 2007, 02:00 PM~9176586
> *wow that was fruity ,looks like u been dreaming a little to much of me and my rear end you cawk bobbing lap diver :uh:
> *


Lol.......I wont post the pm's you have sent me then! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 7 2007, 04:35 PM~9176818
> *Lol.......I wont post the pm's you have sent me then!  :biggrin:
> *


AND I WONT POST THE PIX WITH YOU IN A LEOPARD G STRING UNDERWEAR WITH DILDOS IN ALL HOLES AND NIPPLE CLAMPS OK!!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 7 2007, 02:46 PM~9176903
> *AND I WONT POST THE PIX WITH YOU IN A LEOPARD G STRING UNDERWEAR WITH DILDOS IN ALL HOLES AND NIPPLE CLAMPS OK!!
> *


Its a deal! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 7 2007, 04:47 PM~9176915
> *Its a deal!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 7 2007, 02:53 PM~9176568
> *Not to mention it would be really hard for you to snap a pic when your at the beginning of the train!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

He likes being at the front of the train


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 7 2007, 05:03 PM~9177062
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> He likes being at the front of the train
> *


HA THIS COMMING FROM THE GUY THAT TAKES IT IN THE ASS BY SCOTTY AND HIS MOP !!


----------



## abel




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 7 2007, 03:04 PM~9177076
> *HA THIS COMMING FROM THE GUY THAT TAKES IT IN THE ASS BY SCOTTY AND HIS MOP !!
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

SUP MOOKIE!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2007, 07:59 PM~9178264
> *SUP MOOKIE!
> *


*
bah nutting you spider fondling meat pole smoker!!,whats the haps on the shaps homie!!!*


----------



## abel

bah! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

why?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 07:58 AM~9182393
> *why?
> *


cause ?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 8 2007, 10:58 AM~9182395
> *cause ?
> *


whats the cause?


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 09:26 AM~9182548
> *whats the cause?
> *


It is just be-cause??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 8 2007, 01:41 PM~9183368
> *It is just be-cause??
> *


CAWZE WHAT?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 12:07 PM~9183619
> *CAWZE WHAT?
> *


eggzactleee!!!

Now yur on da rite trak!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 09:35 AM~9182288
> *bah nutting you spider fondling meat pole smoker!!,whats the haps on the shaps homie!!!*
> [/b]


wtf


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 8 2007, 12:35 PM~9183814
> *wtf
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 8 2007, 02:09 PM~9183639
> *eggzactleee!!!
> 
> Now yur on da rite trak!
> *


WHU DA FAHK HUE TALKIBOU


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 12:53 PM~9183935
> *WHU DA FAHK HUE TALKIBOU
> *


No habla ebonix


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 8 2007, 03:01 PM~9183993
> *No habla ebonix
> *


but u know how to type ass clown!!!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 7 2007, 11:47 AM~9175764
> *your momz hawt!! :uh:
> *


thats your dad dressed in sanchos favorite outfit fool...it was a pic or it didnt happen


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 03:38 PM~9185053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


family pics! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 8 2007, 06:20 PM~9185353
> *family pics!  :biggrin:
> *


YES YOUR FILTHY FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: thats yer step dadi


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 8 2007, 06:29 PM~9185407
> *:uh: thats yer step dadi
> *


I SEE YOUR FILTHY WIFE TOOK YOUR SHACKLES OFF AND LET YOU A LITTLE PLAY TIME FOR ONCE YOU WHIPED PRICK


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 04:31 PM~9185416
> *I SEE YOUR FILTHY WIFE TOOK YOUR SHACKLES OFF AND LET YOU A LITTLE PLAY TIME FOR ONCE YOU WHIPED PRICK
> *


 :uh: i see your wife already left you for a shoe shine bum from calgary


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 8 2007, 06:33 PM~9185429
> *:uh: i see your wife already left you for a shoe shine bum from calgary
> *


well atleast i had a wife and not a man tjat duck tapes his dick to his stomach and calls him self sally like you ya tranny marrying dick slop


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 04:38 PM~9185053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You like my 4 hands .......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 8 2007, 07:23 PM~9185707
> *You like my 4 hands .......
> *


on my cawk ...yes


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 8 2007, 05:23 PM~9185707
> *You like my 4 hands .......
> *


 :uh: i see 5


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 8 2007, 07:39 PM~9185810
> *:uh: i see 5
> *


he has more to love u wiff :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 06:35 PM~9185778
> *on my cawk ...yes
> *


teh ghey


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 8 2007, 07:41 PM~9185837
> *teh ghey
> *


not ASS much as jew


----------



## Infamous James

omg its getting late :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 06:43 PM~9185850
> *not ASS much as jew
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 8 2007, 07:52 PM~9185887
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u teh ghey


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 08:35 AM~9182288
> *bah nutting you spider fondling meat pole smoker!!,whats the haps on the shaps homie!!!*
> [/b]


 MOOKIE!!!!!!!1


----------



## MAYHEM

bwarffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## abel

yo! :0


----------



## MAYHEM

u yoyo!!!


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

LOLZ


----------



## MAYHEM

TRUE.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

GHEYS


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 11:16 AM~9191026
> *GHEYS
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: 
:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

yup


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 11:39 AM~9191187
> *yup
> *


 :loco: :banghead: :buttkick: :nosad:


----------



## MAYHEM

again?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dot coms


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 9 2007, 12:46 PM~9191540
> *dot coms
> *


and how!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 01:39 PM~9191831
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


ALWAYYYYYSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

STILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL ?


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 9 2007, 01:43 PM~9190797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


two thumbs up partner :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 9 2007, 04:45 PM~9192236
> *two thumbs up partner :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


2 THUMBS IN HIS ASS /??


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 02:49 PM~9192266
> *2 THUMBS IN HIS ASS /??
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 9 2007, 04:59 PM~9192344
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


THATA NUTTIN 1LO64'S ASS PIPE IS LOOSE LIKE THE HOLLAND TUNNEL


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Nov 9 2007, 03:45 PM~9192236-->
> 
> 
> 
> two thumbs up partner :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 03:49 PM~9192266
> *2 THUMBS IN HIS ASS /??
> *


That was unholy.......besides, you're getting WRECKED in OT


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 9 2007, 05:03 PM~9192380
> *
> That was unholy.......besides, you're getting WRECKED in OT
> *


LOOKS MORE LIKE YOUR GETTING WRECKED LIKE THAT GANGBAG U HAD IN YOUR ASS PIPE AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 88monteSS

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 19 2007, 08:40 AM~9037987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its good to see a Canadian with a low low, theyre so rare in Calgary. its looking dope.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 9 2007, 05:30 PM~9192566
> *Its good to see a Canadian with a low low, theyre so rare in Calgary. its looking dope.
> *


WRONG CAR BRO THATS NOT MINE AHAHAHAHAHAHA MINES DIFFRENT


----------



## God's Son2

i think thats the one i saw on video and thunk it was yours


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 9 2007, 04:30 PM~9192566
> *Its good to see a Canadian with a low low, theyre so rare in Calgary. its looking dope.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

He wishes


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mayhem's fruit for his car........


----------



## 88monteSS

my bad sorry, i saved both of these pics and picked the wrong one. anyways its fucking dope.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 9 2007, 05:54 PM~9192742
> *my bad sorry, i saved both of these pics and picked the wrong one. anyways its fucking dope.
> *


  

dont worry about cock boy 1lo64 hes just in need of getting his mouff and ass filled since he hasnt seen his boyfreind scotty!! :uh:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

again?


----------



## MAYHEM

wahaha *sanchstroke *is back ahahahahahaha

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=373002


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 9 2007, 06:46 PM~9192681
> *Mayhem's fruit for his car........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


a beaker fruit... :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 10 2007, 03:52 PM~9198438
> *wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> a beaker fruit... :roflmao:
> *


WAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAAHHHAAAHAHAHAHAHAAH!


----------



## MAYHEM

inbreadahahahahahahahhahahahhahahhahaha


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 10 2007, 05:42 PM~9199497
> *inbreadahahahahahahahhahahahhahahhahaha
> *


AGAIN??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 10 2007, 05:17 PM~9199099
> *WAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAAHHHAAAHAHAHAHAHAAH!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 9 2007, 05:46 PM~9192681
> *Mayhem's fruit for his car........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *








:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :nono: :nono:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## abel

bwahahahahaha.... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:

Still finds it humorous.....


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

good shit there mr bela :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 9 2007, 05:46 PM~9192681
> *Mayhem's fruit for his car........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


viagra dingo monkey quoank

:yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 12 2007, 08:33 AM~9208542
> *viagra dingo monkey quoank
> 
> :yes:
> *


have u been playing with my fruit???


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 12 2007, 10:34 AM~9208937
> *have u been playing with my fruit???
> *


 :no: 

Viagra "Chuckwubble" 


http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=4I3QsiH1-EU

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 12 2007, 11:26 AM~9209203
> *:no:
> 
> Viagra "Chuckwubble"
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=4I3QsiH1-EU
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


those are shitty commercials!! :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 12 2007, 11:29 AM~9209233
> *those are shitty commercials!! :uh:
> *



wahahahaha viagra wabulflap :biggrin: 

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=ExQKZKnk6rA


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

o'rely


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 12 2007, 12:45 PM~9209617
> *o'rely
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

koo


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 12 2007, 12:46 PM~9209623
> *koo
> *


yup


----------



## MAYHEM

sure


----------



## blueouija

sup Bela?


----------



## MAYHEM

nuttin much broham and u?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 12 2007, 01:25 PM~9209893
> *nuttin much broham and u?
> *


chillin


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 12 2007, 01:28 PM~9209921
> *chillin
> *


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## MAYHEM

wah!


----------



## abel

:yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

2 timothy 3:13..................i see you being lazy :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 12 2007, 04:24 PM~9211089
> *2 timothy 3:13..................i see you being lazy :biggrin:
> *


WTF IS THAT GARBAGE 313


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## MAYHEM

BWARF!!


----------



## abel

me too :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 12 2007, 04:24 PM~9211089
> *2 timothy 3:13..................i see you being lazy :biggrin:
> *



is it you?

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=o8ES7nChBJQ

wahahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

ME 3


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 12 2007, 05:46 PM~9211664
> *ME 3
> *



be 4?


----------



## abel

ok.


----------



## MAYHEM

not 5


----------



## Infamous James

wow this thread really went to shit since i left :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 05:42 PM~9193662
> *wahaha sanchstroke is back  ahahahahahaha
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=373002
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT HOMIE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 12 2007, 07:23 PM~9212464
> *TTT HOMIE
> *


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 12 2007, 05:25 PM~9211098
> *WTF  IS THAT GARBAGE 313
> *


2 Mayhem 3:16??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 13 2007, 04:20 PM~9219227
> *2 Mayhem 3:16??
> *


stone cold steve austin???why?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 13 2007, 03:28 PM~9219268
> *stone cold steve austin???why?
> *


KNOW YOUR ROLE AND SHUT YOUR MOUF


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 13 2007, 05:08 PM~9219570
> *KNOW YOUR ROLE AND SHUT YOUR MOUF
> *


the rock???


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

WHAT


----------



## MAYHEM

stone cold?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

IFFFFF YOUUUUU SMMMMEELLLLLL WHHHHHAAATTT III'MMMM COOKKIINNNNNN


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

i smell what your sharting thats fo sho!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: [email protected]@ks like a hiding spot for a bunch of french ****?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 13 2007, 05:23 PM~9219744
> *:uh: [email protected]@ks like a hiding spot for a bunch of french ****?
> *


abel????? :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 13 2007, 04:23 PM~9219744
> *:uh: [email protected]@ks like a hiding spot for a bunch of french ****?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 13 2007, 04:20 PM~9219227
> *2 Mayhem 3:16??
> *


 :0 

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=o8ES7nChBJQ


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 13 2007, 05:23 PM~9219744
> *:uh: [email protected]@ks like a hiding spot for a bunch of french ****?
> *



yup + 1 paki lover like you :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 13 2007, 08:45 PM~9222372
> *yup + 1 paki lover like you :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0 :0  :angry: :angry:   :uh:    :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahaha the frenchman just insulted you l ya turbin loving afgahn humper!!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 14 2007, 06:51 AM~9224636
> *wahahaha the frenchman just insulted you l ya turbin loving afgahn humper!!!
> *


the biggest insult was that theres room for me in a gay french town somwhurr u hungarian ass bead :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 14 2007, 08:52 AM~9224645
> *the biggest insult was that theres room for me in a gay french town somwhurr u hungarian ass bead :uh:
> *


well with an ass hole as wide and open as yours i cant see how u got insulted you flamming fruit!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 14 2007, 08:51 AM~9224636
> *wahahaha the frenchman just insulted you l ya turbin loving afgahn humper!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahahahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

teh ghey


----------



## MAYHEM

jess jew hare


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

wat


----------



## MAYHEM

wayre


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: this place smells like piss and panoooch + burning hair


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 14 2007, 04:03 PM~9227518
> *:uh: this place smells like piss and panoooch + burning hair
> *


then get out your moms closet fool?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: im in your car fool look out front


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 14 2007, 04:11 PM~9227554
> *:uh: im in your car fool look out front
> *


o'rely..............................haha i found u in my trunk with nothing but your left sock on ???wtfffff :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 14 2007, 02:13 PM~9227564
> *o'rely..............................haha i found u in my trunk with nothing but your left sock on ???wtfffff :uh:
> *


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 13 2007, 11:41 PM~9222340
> *:0
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=o8ES7nChBJQ
> *


thats tight. THATS HOLY GHOST POWER RIGHT DERE, FEEL IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 14 2007, 04:11 PM~9227993
> *bah
> *


I need to include that one because my cawk is heavy to lift.....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 14 2007, 05:14 PM~9228007
> *I need to include that one because my cawk is heavy to lift.....
> *


the one that enters yo ass?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

hypertrophy


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 14 2007, 05:17 PM~9228036
> *hypertrophy
> *


on yo beef curtainz?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

what's hatnin' turd face?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 14 2007, 06:18 PM~9228494
> *what's hatnin' turd face?
> *


NUTTIN MUCH YOU CRENSHAW STRET WALKING TUBE STAK HIDER :biggrin: AND YOU?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

So anyways, I hit a few other lifting forums and there's a debate on barbell placement on your chest when benching. I never really gave it too much though because I don't want to blow out my delts but go more for comfort.

I think when I come down, the barbell lands around the nipple area, but others were saying that below the nipple is better for powerlifting and pushing more weight wheras at the nipple or slightly above increases hypertrophy. 

What's your thoughts on this?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 14 2007, 04:03 PM~9227518
> *:uh: this place smells like piss and panoooch + burning hair
> *



''this'' place is ''your'' place? :0


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 15 2007, 06:37 AM~9232600
> *''this'' place is ''your'' place? :0
> *


wrong..i have smellovision fool and u smell like a shit stained moustache and poutine


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 15 2007, 08:29 AM~9232577
> *So anyways, I hit a few other lifting forums and there's a debate on barbell placement on your chest when benching. I never really gave it too much though because I don't want to blow out my delts but go more for comfort.
> 
> I think when I come down, the barbell lands around the nipple area, but others were saying that below the nipple is better for powerlifting and pushing more weight wheras at the nipple or slightly above increases hypertrophy.
> 
> What's your thoughts on this?
> *


NIPPLES


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 15 2007, 10:00 AM~9232838
> *wrong..i have smellovision fool and u smell like a shit stained moustache and poutine
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

why :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## abel

oké. :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:|


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

4 Door........


----------



## MAYHEM

and your a door knob..........


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=373994&st=20


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 15 2007, 02:56 PM~9235153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     Love that blue


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 15 2007, 03:56 PM~9235153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wtf is happen with your caddy emblem on the hood?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 15 2007, 06:05 PM~9236024
> *wtf is happen with your caddy emblem on the hood?
> *


I CHANGED IT I HATE THE OTHER EMBLEM THAT STANDS UP,I STILL HAVE IT


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 15 2007, 06:13 PM~9236079
> *I CHANGED IT I HATE THE OTHER EMBLEM  THAT STANDS UP,I STILL HAVE IT
> *


 :uh: the new one sucks! :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 15 2007, 06:13 PM~9236087
> *:uh:  the new one sucks! :uh:
> *


YOU SUCK U DICK HEAD


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 15 2007, 06:14 PM~9236094
> *YOU SUCK U DICK HEAD
> *



no YOU suck you still cross nosed after surgery baboon roids face :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 15 2007, 06:16 PM~9236110
> *no YOU suck you still cross nosed after surgery baboon roids face :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU YA MELON BABOON SHIT STAINE EAR BASTARD


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 15 2007, 06:18 PM~9236127
> *AND YOU YA MELON BABOON  SHIT STAINE EAR BASTARD
> *



wahahahahaha

look at you whit your spray paint on the arm :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 15 2007, 06:23 PM~9236180
> *wahahahahaha
> 
> look at you whit your spray paint on the arm :biggrin:
> *


AND LOOK AT YOU WITH A FACE THAT LOOKS LIKE A USED DIAPER AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## abel

hey you look better before fokker :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 15 2007, 06:28 PM~9236221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey you look better before fokker :cheesy:
> *


WOW YOU SHOWING US PIX OF YOUR NEW BOYFREIND!!?????!!!??? :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 15 2007, 06:30 PM~9236232
> *WOW YOU SHOWING US PIX OF YOUR NEW BOYFREIND!!?????!!!??? :uh:
> *



wahahahahahaha stop it its you fokker :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 15 2007, 06:31 PM~9236244
> *wahahahahahaha stop it its you fokker :biggrin:
> *


YA OK THERE BABOON BOY DONT CUM IN YOUR SHORTS OVER ME


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 15 2007, 06:33 PM~9236261
> *YA OK THERE BABOON BOY DONT CUM IN YOUR SHORTS OVER ME
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 15 2007, 06:39 PM~9236330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

NOW THATS A SHAVEN BABOON


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 15 2007, 06:47 PM~9236400
> *NOW THATS A SHAVEN BABOON
> *



wahahahah at least ME i can go back to the og face :biggrin: but you not look at this huge crossed nose :0 











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn i love you gayhem


----------



## abel

again??


----------



## abel

theres is the real me :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 15 2007, 06:57 PM~9236487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres is the real me :biggrin:
> *


wahahaha you look like u stuck your face in shit ahahahahahaha with that big round bozo nose ahahaha


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 15 2007, 06:59 PM~9236504
> *wahahaha you look like u stuck your face in shit ahahahahahaha with that big round bozo nose ahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahzahahahahahaha were fuckedahahahahahahahaha


----------



## abel

daahahahahahahahaahaha :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

AAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 15 2007, 05:28 PM~9236221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey you look better before fokker :cheesy:
> *


ahahhahahhaha


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 15 2007, 07:57 PM~9236487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres is the real me :biggrin:
> *


wheres the Raiders hat?, and i hope you wore the black Wrangler jeans


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 15 2007, 04:57 PM~9236487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres is the real me :biggrin:
> *


bwahahhahahahahhahaahahaha a gay french easy e wahawhwahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

*



Originally posted by Infamous James@Nov 16 2007, 11:28 AM~9241188
bwahahhahahahahhahaahahaha a gay french easy e wahawhwahahaha


Click to expand...

* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 16 2007, 11:28 AM~9241188
> *bwahahhahahahahhahaahahaha a gay french easy e wahawhwahahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 16 2007, 09:42 AM~9241298
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

how much?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 16 2007, 11:46 AM~9241329
> *how much?
> *


TRADE U FOR A PASS KEY? :cheesy:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 16 2007, 11:47 AM~9241337
> *TRADE U FOR A PASS KEY? :cheesy:
> *



cool a have a lot for sale


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 16 2007, 11:57 AM~9241406
> *cool a have a lot for sale
> *


PIX


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 16 2007, 10:47 AM~9241337
> *TRADE U FOR A ASS KEY? :cheesy:
> *


Pretty nasty dewd


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 16 2007, 12:06 PM~9241474
> *Pretty nasty dewd let me have the ass key from scotty's ass.yummy!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 16 2007, 12:00 PM~9241421
> *PIX
> *


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 16 2007, 09:47 AM~9241337
> *TRADE U FOR A ASS KEY? :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: u know his ass is open to the public and no key needed, just a bottle of boones farm wine and a fist and youre in


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 16 2007, 12:19 PM~9241558
> *:uh: u know his ass is open to the public and no key needed, just a  bottle of boones farm wine and a fist and youre in
> *


aaaaaaaahahahahahahahahhahahhahah


----------



## abel

wahahahahaha bela i fond the vdo of your brother

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwiTp_O-h-g&feature=related :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 16 2007, 12:34 PM~9241670
> *wahahahahaha bela i fond the vdo of your brother
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwiTp_O-h-g&feature=related :biggrin:
> *


you frenchman are fucked he looks like your twin brother


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 16 2007, 12:45 PM~9241760
> *you frenchman are fucked he looks like your twin brother
> *



wahahahaha YOU are the frenchman here stop acting like a bitch


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 16 2007, 12:47 PM~9241778
> *wahahahaha YOU are the frenchman here stop acting like a bitch
> *


wahaha ya ok fucker id kill myself if i was bwahahahaha thats why u fucks treat me diffrent u ass clowns ahahahaha


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 16 2007, 12:49 PM~9241783
> *wahaha ya ok fucker id kill myself if i was bwahahahaha thats why u fucks treat me diffrent u ass clowns ahahahaha
> *



no thats because you have downsyndromeahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 16 2007, 12:50 PM~9241799
> *no thats because you have downsyndromeahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


wahahaha do i look like jeff ahahahaha you dumb sasquatch


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: DAMN 1GAYLO64 YOU ARE TEH GHEY FAHHHK GTFO WITH YOUR BOYTOY FOOL


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

That was for you.......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 16 2007, 05:10 PM~9243440
> *That was for you.......
> *


KEEP YOURSELF AND YOUR BACKDOOR ENVADER ON A SHORT LEASH YA FREAK!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

when you gonna getta 2 door mookie?


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 16 2007, 06:32 PM~9243948
> *when you gonna getta 2 door mookie?
> *


*when you stop fucking a silver back gorilla??/ hows bout that u moon maiden ahahahahahaha*


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 16 2007, 07:54 PM~9244494
> *when you stop fucking a silver back gorilla??/ hows bout that  u moon maiden ahahahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I like my silver back you jaw-bone bastard!!!!!!!


and wtf is a moon maiden??? :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 17 2007, 06:12 AM~9247197
> *I like my silver back you jaw-bone bastard!!!!!!!
> and wtf is a moon maiden??? :uh:
> *


look in the mirror you cum dumpsterahahahahahhahah


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 16 2007, 04:54 PM~9244494
> *when you stop fucking a silver back gorilla??/ hows bout that  u moon maiden ahahahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

:|


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahahahahahahaha peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeete


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 16 2007, 06:44 PM~9244761
> *
> *












*THATS ALL I GOTTA SAY ABOUT THAT MAYHEM..............................*


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## abel




----------



## abel

ok.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

yes


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Nov 18 2007, 02:21 AM~9251474-->
> 
> 
> 
> what
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 18 2007, 02:21 AM~9251478
> *yes
> *



ok.


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 18 2007, 07:59 PM~9254459
> *
> *


nice


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## abel

i give you 8k for your caddy


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 18 2007, 07:10 PM~9254518
> *i give you 8k for your caddy
> *


go fuck yourself you dumb jew bag


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 18 2007, 07:12 PM~9254526
> *go fuck yourself you dumb jew bag
> *



why???????????? :uh: :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 18 2007, 07:13 PM~9254538
> *why???????????? :uh:  :angry:
> *


FOR 8 K NO RIMS NO HYDROS THEN U GOT A DEAL AND ORIGINAL STEERING WHEEL


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 18 2007, 07:15 PM~9254546
> *FOR 8 K NO RIMS NO HYDROS THEN U GOT A DEAL AND ORIGINAL STEERING WHEEL
> *



no rims og steering no front pump but the dump yes


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 18 2007, 07:17 PM~9254558
> *no rims og steering no front pump but the dump yes
> *


YA YA OK


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 18 2007, 07:18 PM~9254560
> *YA YA OK
> *



really? im not kidding im really interested i want to build a street hopper this winter and this is a solid begining for this


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 18 2007, 07:19 PM~9254570
> *really? im not kidding im really interested i want to build a street hopper this winter and this is a solid begining for this
> *


WELL MONEY TALKS NIGG/and no CASTLE GRILL


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 18 2007, 07:21 PM~9254577
> *WELL MONEY TALKS NIGG/and no CASTLE GRILL
> *


fuck your edit and i pass this week with dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 18 2007, 07:38 PM~9254613
> *fuck your edit and i pass this week with dave
> *


 :uh: FUCK YOU AND YOUR BANANA TREE


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 18 2007, 07:42 PM~9254634
> *:uh: FUCK YOU AND YOUR BANANA  TREE
> *


 :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: bwahahhah hes talking about the apendage hanging out of your ass pipe


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 18 2007, 08:16 PM~9254820
> *:uh: bwahahhah hes talking about the apendage hanging out of your ass pipe
> *



hey go eat a shish kebab


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 18 2007, 06:18 PM~9254838
> *hey go eat a shish kebab
> *


 :uh: youre the jew dradle kabob


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 18 2007, 08:27 PM~9254893
> *:uh: youre the jew dradle kabob
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## abel




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: stupid abel kabob


----------



## abel

ok.


----------



## Infamous James

:angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Nov 18 2007, 08:16 PM~9254820-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: bwahahhah hes talking about the apendage hanging out of your ass pipe
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> booyahahhahahahahahahah
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Nov 18 2007, 08:27 PM~9254893
> *:uh: youre the jew dradle kabob
> *


wahahahhahahahahha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Nov 18 2007, 06:59 PM~9254459-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2007, 07:00 PM~9254468
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2007, 07:01 PM~9254471
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2007, 07:02 PM~9254475
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Nov 18 2007, 07:02 PM~9254481
> *
> *


----------



## abel

ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 18 2007, 06:21 PM~9254577
> *WELL MONEY TALKS NIGG/and no CASTLE GRILL
> *


Cut your losses and sell it.....


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 19 2007, 09:18 AM~9258250
> *Cut your losses and sell it.....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 19 2007, 09:18 AM~9258250
> *Cut your losses and sell it.....
> *


do the same with your bondo big bird impala u jew!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 19 2007, 08:21 AM~9258257
> *do the same with your bondo big bird impala u jew!!
> *


I am bro......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 19 2007, 09:22 AM~9258261
> *I am bro......
> *


well you shoulda done that montha ago :0


----------



## abel

W.A.H!


----------



## MAYHEM

stfu..


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 19 2007, 12:26 PM~9258983
> *stfu..
> *



dont talk to me like that im not youre wife


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 19 2007, 12:27 PM~9258994
> *dont talk to me like that im not youre wife
> *


wahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## abel

bwahahaahahahahahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

fahahahahahahahahahahak youahahahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nah


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT FOR THE DONKEY PUNCHER


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 19 2007, 02:16 PM~9260351
> *TTT FOR THE ****** MUNCHER
> *


x3


----------



## MAYHEM

idji-it


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 18 2007, 07:21 PM~9254577
> *WELL MONEY TALKS NIGG/and no CASTLE GRILL
> *


 lol


----------



## abel

ok


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

wah


----------



## Infamous James

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Infamous James

mayhem---->







<---Abel


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 20 2007, 08:04 AM~9265687
> *mayhem---->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <---Abel
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: PUT A BAG ON IT


----------



## kdogg213

uffin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 20 2007, 01:05 PM~9266469
> *:uh: PUT A BAG ON IT
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## *New Movement Md*

x3 TTT


----------



## *New Movement Md*

WTF !!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

yo mayhem that hood emblem shit looks clean and original


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 20 2007, 11:26 AM~9265846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bet she can't do this --> :ugh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 20 2007, 11:37 PM~9270909
> *yo mayhem that hood emblem shit looks clean and original
> *


*thanx homie ,i like it alot better like this havent seen anybody with it like that too  *


----------



## Cruising Ink

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 21 2007, 09:18 AM~9273087
> *thanx homie ,i like it alot better like this havent seen anybody with it like that too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i havent seen it either but looks real good and clean :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 20 2007, 02:52 PM~9267790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i beleve it thou :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 20 2007, 02:52 PM~9267790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT FECES?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Nov 21 2007, 10:21 AM~9273108
> *i havent seen it either but looks real good and clean :biggrin:
> *


  THANX


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 21 2007, 10:18 AM~9273087
> *thanx homie ,i like it alot better like this havent seen anybody with it like that too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 21 2007, 12:12 PM~9273772
> *I like that.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 21 2007, 11:24 AM~9273869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You just get this done?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 21 2007, 12:34 PM~9273964
> *You just get this done?
> *


NO DID THIS IN JULY


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 21 2007, 10:24 AM~9273869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats a very elaborate cawk u have drawn on yo hood


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 21 2007, 11:45 AM~9274058
> *:0 thats a very elaborate cawk u have drawn on yo hood
> *


He sits on the hood ornament


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 21 2007, 12:48 PM~9274083
> *He sits on the hood ornament
> *


----------



## Infamous James

excellent


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 21 2007, 10:57 AM~9274156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 21 2007, 04:37 PM~9275763
> *
> *


avengemydeath??????


----------



## abel




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I HOPE YOU CHOKE ON YOUR TURKEY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PIMPIN_POPE

Can you please edit your first post and add like every pic of your car ever?
I'm sick of flipping though hundreds of pages of spam to get a nice view,
Its seriously a fucking beautiful ride. :worship: 

POST THAT SHIT UP! :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by PIMPIN_POPE_@Nov 21 2007, 06:40 PM~9277399
> *Can you please edit your first post and add like every pic of your car ever?
> I'm sick of flipping though hundreds of pages of spam to get a nice view,
> Its seriously a fucking beautiful ride. :worship:
> 
> POST THAT SHIT UP! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel+Nov 21 2007, 08:02 PM~9277141-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 21 2007, 08:23 PM~9277290
> *I HOPE YOU CHOKE ON YOUR TURKEY!!!!!!!!!
> *


*i hope you choke on your wilderbeast you call a girlfreinds nadds* :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

HAPPY THANKSGIVING DOGG  FROM THE GOODTIMES FAMILY


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 22 2007, 06:56 PM~9283728
> *MUCH LOVE HOMIE AND SAME TO YOU AND THE GOODTIMES.C.C.*


----------



## Infamous James

happy thanksgiving and congrats canada for fucking up the native american population as well! :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 23 2007, 10:38 AM~9287042
> *happy thanksgiving and congrats canada for fucking up the native american population as well! :0
> *


not as much as the americans pillaged the natives and ass raped them all!!!! :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=15...earch&plindex=0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## God's Son2

:angel: :uh: :angel:


----------



## MAYHEM

FISTING MY WAY THRUE LIFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## God's Son2

hey mayhem, i went out and hand-fed deer and zebras and horses last night; that sounds like something you would like to do, would'nt it?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 23 2007, 06:26 PM~9289215
> *hey mayhem, i went out and hand-fed deer and zebras and horses last night; that sounds like something you would like to do, would'nt it?
> *


YA ONLY WHEN THEY GET CLOSE TO THE FOOD I PUNCH THEM IN THE EYE,DID U DO THAT????? :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 07:29 PM~9289240
> *YA ONLY WHEN THEY GET CLOSE TO THE FOOD I PUNCH THEM IN THE EYE,DID U DO THAT????? :cheesy:
> *


no, but somebody gave the bag of food to a deer and the bag got stuck to the deers face, so we told the worker so he could go take the bag off, but when he went over to the deer they all ran off, there was like fifty of them, the funny thing was that the guy knew should have knew that they would run off. then right before we left i pulled out my automatic ak-47 and slaughtered all the deer


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 23 2007, 06:34 PM~9289289
> *no, but somebody gave the bag of food to a deer and the bag got stuck to the deers face, so we told the worker so he could go take the bag off, but when he went over to the deer they all ran off, there was like fifty of them, the funny thing was that the guy knew should have knew that they would run off. then right before we left i pulled out my automatic ak-47 and slaughtered all the deer*


SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET PIX AND HOW MUCH SHIPPED?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 07:36 PM~9289307
> *SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET PIX AND HOW MUCH SHIPPED?
> *


20$ a deer, auto ak-47 priceless


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 23 2007, 05:34 PM~9289289
> *no, but somebody gave the bag of food to a deer and the bag got stuck to the deers face, so we told the worker so he could go take the bag off, but when he went over to the deer they all ran off, there was like fifty of them, the funny thing was that the guy knew should have knew that they would run off. then right before we left i pulled out my automatic ak-47 and slaughtered all the deer
> *


YOU MURDEEEEERR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ANIMAL CRUELTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PICS OR IT DID NOT HAPPEN


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 23 2007, 08:33 PM~9290187
> *YOU MURDEEEEERR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ANIMAL CRUELTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PICS OR IT DID NOT HAPPEN
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 23 2007, 09:33 PM~9290187
> *YOU MURDEEEEERR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ANIMAL CRUELTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PICS OR IT DID NOT HAPPEN
> *


just belive in me :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 05:24 PM~9289634
> *
> *


 :uh: im getting dizzy


----------



## MAYHEM

so


----------



## ENGRAVER

bad ass caddy bro


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 24 2007, 04:53 PM~9294980
> *bad ass caddy bro
> *


haha thanx eazy but no were near the likes of your top notch caddy homie :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## abel

> MAYHEM THYE GYPSY
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> MAYHEM THYE GYPSY
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> wahahahaahahhahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhhahhahaha :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## sicko87

!!!

ever though about starting some kind of a DAiLY LAYiTLOW SOAP OPERA !!!

would be real fun!!

no disrespect ... i love flipping trough your topic BRO!!! :worship: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: !!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Nov 26 2007, 09:05 AM~9306510
> *!!!
> 
> ever though about starting some kind of a DAiLY LAYiTLOW SOAP OPERA !!!
> 
> would be real fun!!
> 
> no disrespect ... i love flipping trough your topic BRO!!! :worship:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  !!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 24 2007, 02:27 PM~9294254
> *:uh: im getting dizzy
> *


 in center of the tornado :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Nov 26 2007, 10:31 AM~9306756
> *in center of the tornado :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.jibjab.com/starring_you/preview...ovie_id=3484804

aboul the dancing fairy


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 26 2007, 10:36 AM~9306768
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 26 2007, 11:49 AM~9306825
> *http://www.jibjab.com/starring_you/preview...ovie_id=3484804
> 
> aboul the dancing fairy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.jibjab.com/starring_you/preview...ovie_id=3485545


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 26 2007, 12:17 PM~9306967
> *http://www.jibjab.com/starring_you/preview...ovie_id=3485545
> *


what is that?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 26 2007, 11:30 AM~9307034
> *what is that?
> *


there dancing douchebags


----------



## g-style

what up to all my G's out tha streetz










for more info & muzik check out www.myspace.com/therealdeazy 

one luv to car clubs


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 26 2007, 12:34 PM~9307048
> *there dancing douchebags
> *


it kept on loading so i clicked off


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 26 2007, 11:46 AM~9307104
> *it kept on loading so i clicked off
> *


well try again fokker


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 26 2007, 11:49 AM~9307118
> *well try again fokker
> *


still no luck, i will take your word for it


----------



## D-Cheeze

whats up mayhem ?>


----------



## MAYHEM

nuttin cheese man just livin


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 26 2007, 09:08 AM~9307207
> *nuttin cheese man just livin
> *


tell me about it :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

so mayhem you out of the lux ?


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 26 2007, 12:08 PM~9307209
> *tell me about it  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.jibjab.com/starring_you/receipt/3485545


----------



## pmdogg

http://www.jibjab.com/starring_you/receipt/3444553


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.jibjab.com/starring_you/receipt/3485640

wahahahabel


----------



## Infamous James

MAHA ABEL THAT BURLESQUE DANCING FOOL


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Nov 26 2007, 01:38 PM~9307785
> *http://www.jibjab.com/starring_you/receipt/3444553
> *


repost


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 26 2007, 01:40 PM~9307797
> *repost
> *


okay im not shure you see it


----------



## MAYHEM

mayhem force
http://www.jibjab.com/starring_you/receipt/3490000


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mayhem's tat.......he wanted me to post it here for him


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 26 2007, 03:06 PM~943
> *my tat.......i wanted me to post it here for him
> i have a huge cock tatooed on my anus too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 26 2007, 12:26 PM~9308543
> *Mayhem's tat.......he wanted me to post it here for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that seems about right :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 26 2007, 04:18 PM~9308864
> *that seems about right  :biggrin:
> *


you cawk face :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 26 2007, 12:09 PM~9307219
> *so mayhem you out of the lux ?
> *


WHAT DO YOU THINK? :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 26 2007, 01:21 PM~9308896
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK? :0
> *


seems like your out ? may i ask why


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 26 2007, 04:25 PM~9308931
> *seems like your out ? may i ask why
> *


GOOD EYE :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 26 2007, 03:27 PM~9308943
> *GOOD EYE :0
> *


I knew for a while......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

They trying to keep the club Hetero's only, and Mayhem, well, you know.....


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 26 2007, 04:31 PM~9308981
> *They trying to keep the club Hetero's only, and Mayhem, well, you know.....
> *


FUNNY FLAMMER :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 26 2007, 01:31 PM~9308981
> *They trying to keep the club Hetero's only, and Mayhem, well, you know.....
> *


he's tri-sexual ....that means he try's anything sexual


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 26 2007, 04:30 PM~9308969
> *I knew for a while......
> *


HOWS THAT MY COCK DONT SPEAK AND I ONLY SEEN U SUCK HIM ? :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 26 2007, 03:33 PM~9309003
> *he's tri-sexual ....that means he try's anything sexual
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 26 2007, 04:34 PM~9309024
> *:yes: :yes:
> *


YOU TRANNY U SAID U WERE A LAMA?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 26 2007, 03:33 PM~9309010
> *HOWS THAT MY COCK DONT SPEAK AND I ONLY SEEN U SUCK HIM ? :uh:
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 26 2007, 01:26 PM~9308543
> *Mayhem's tat.......he wanted me to post it here for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: I THOUGHT U COVERED THAT SHIT UP HOMIE?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 26 2007, 04:37 PM~9309052
> *:uh: I THOUGHT U COVERED THAT SHIT UP HOMIE?
> *


NO WAY THATS GANGSTA NIKKA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:|


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 26 2007, 03:40 PM~9309079
> *NO WAY THATS GANGSTA NIKKA!!! :biggrin:
> *


He was talking to you Boy-George


----------



## Infamous James

:|


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 26 2007, 04:42 PM~9309110
> *He was talking to you Boy-George
> *


DUH U DUMB FUCK I WAS ANSWERING HIM YOU ARENT TO FUCKIN BRIGHT U BIRD BRAIN?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 26 2007, 03:46 PM~9309139
> *DUH U DUMB FUCK I WAS ANSWERING HIM YOU ARENT TO FUCKIN BRITH U BIRD BRAIN?
> *


What's Brith mean?


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 26 2007, 04:31 PM~9308981
> *They trying to keep the club Hetero's only, and Mayhem, well, you know.....
> *


 :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



wahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 26 2007, 07:54 PM~9310800
> *What's Brith mean?
> *


I HAD A 1LO64 BRAIN FART


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2007, 08:29 AM~9315263
> *:yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> wahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 27 2007, 01:25 AM~9314606
> *
> *


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## 79 cutty

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt for the donkey punching champ


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 27 2007, 12:54 PM~9316409
> *ttt for the donkey punching champ
> *


wahaha you cheese grater :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Does you house have 4 doors too?


----------



## abel

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn youre the uglyest gypsy i ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=9619348205


wahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2007, 03:00 PM~9317333
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn youre the uglyest gypsy i ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=9619348205
> wahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


DAMN YOU GOT NO ROOM TO TALK ABOUT EVEN A PILE OF SHIT LOOKING UGLY ,YOUR THE WORLDS UGLIEST FUCK ALIVE EVEN DEAD ROTTEN CORPSES ARE SEXYER THAN YOU YA FUK


----------



## MAYHEM

ABEL LOOKS LIKE A BABOON THAT FELL IN A BLENDER??


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 27 2007, 12:20 PM~9316955
> *
> 
> *


 :uh: ur fisting her arent u


----------



## MAYHEM

YESAHAHAHA


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 27 2007, 03:14 PM~9317440
> *DAMN YOU GOT NO ROOM TO TALK ABOUT EVEN A PILE OF SHIT LOOKING UGLY ,YOUR THE WORLDS UGLIEST FUCK  ALIVE EVEN DEAD ROTTEN CORPSES ARE SEXYER THAN YOU YA FUK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn look at you!









:0


----------



## MAYHEM

SAWEEEEEEET


----------



## abel

its fucking hard to look like more gay than you!











:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2007, 03:41 PM~9317670
> *its fucking hard to look like more gay than you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## abel

and i dont talk about you brand new tatoo!










:0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 27 2007, 03:41 PM~9317681
> *
> *


look how i am viril on that pic


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2007, 03:42 PM~9317682
> *and i dont talk about you brand new tatoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


WOW IS THAT SERIOUSLY ALL YOUR PEA BRAIN CAN COME UP WITH ,THATS PETHETIC.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2007, 03:43 PM~9317694
> *look how i am viril on that pic
> *


LOOKS LIKE U ENJOY THE COCK WAY TO MUCH YOU ANAL AVENGER!!


----------



## MAYHEM

ABEL THE BABOON THAT WISHES HE WAS A ***** WITH HIS ALUMINUM FOIL TEEF


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2007, 01:40 PM~9317660
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn look at you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Nice box mayhem! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 27 2007, 03:46 PM~9317733
> *Nice box mayhem!  :biggrin:
> *


THANX ITS A BOX FILLED WITH BIG BLACK DILDOS FOR ABEL ,CANT YOU SEE HOW GROSSED OUT I AM AT CARRYING IT FOR THAT NOODLE ARM POODLE WALKER!! :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 27 2007, 03:46 PM~9317731
> *ABEL THE BABOON THAT WISHES HE WAS A ***** WITH HIS ALUMINUM FOIL TEEF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



posts mooooooooooooore you fucking driveway solo rider :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2007, 03:51 PM~9317787
> *posts mooooooooooooore you fucking driveway solo rider :cheesy:
> 
> *


HAHA LOOK AT THE BUTTHURT LITTLE CUNT RAG GET ANGRY AND CRY WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## abel

hey you know what :


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2007, 03:54 PM~9317808
> *hey you know what :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES WE KNOW YOU ARE GAY ....OLD NEW *** BAG


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 27 2007, 03:57 PM~9317855
> *YES WE KNOW IM GAY ....OLD NEW *** BAG
> *



:yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2007, 03:59 PM~9317869
> *:yes:I DO SUCK BIG BLACK COCKS AND  TAKE IT IN MY LOOSE ASS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 27 2007, 04:01 PM~9317891
> *:uh:
> *



really?


----------



## MAYHEM

STILL?


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0


> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 27 2007, 11:47 AM~9317225
> *Does you house have 4 doors too?
> *


----------



## abel

gayhem we all know you looooooooove big old black dildo!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2007, 02:40 PM~9317660
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn look at you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

Ahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2007, 10:51 PM~9320345
> *we all know i looooooooove big old black dildo!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*yes we do you dumb ass dick lickerrrr ahahahaha*


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jun 8 2007, 11:35 AM~8065975-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 8 2007, 11:36 AM~8065978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 8 2007, 11:36 AM~8065983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 8 2007, 11:37 AM~8065990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Jun 8 2007, 11:38 AM~8065994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## abel

no photoshop real pic bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 28 2007, 11:49 AM~9323836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no photoshop real pic bwahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you really are a fuckin dumb ass queerbecker its fuckin fucnny how really stupid you really are AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUCKIN PETHETIC DEGENERATE HAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

HELLO MONKEY NUTZES


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 28 2007, 02:00 PM~9324677
> *HELLO MONKEY NUTZES
> *


yes aboul enjoys squirting monkey nuts in his mouffahahahahahaha and ass ahahahah


----------



## abel

no photoshop real pic bwahahahahahahahahaha










THE TWIN GYPSYE BROTHER


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2007, 03:54 PM~9317808
> *hey you know what :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 27 2007, 02:20 PM~9316955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang mayhem, i didnt know you were in high school, nice prom picture, lol


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2007, 03:40 PM~9317660
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn look at you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


look at the strain on his face with that 20 lb box


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Nov 28 2007, 05:02 PM~9325935-->
> 
> 
> 
> dang mayhem, i didnt know you were in high school, nice prom picture, lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAHAHAHA U MORMON
> <!--QuoteBegin-God's Son2_@Nov 28 2007, 05:05 PM~9325952
> *look at the strain on his face with that 20 lb box
> *


IT WASNT A STARIN I WAS HOLDING A BOX OF ANAL LUBE AND DILDOS FOR ABEL :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 11 2007, 04:59 PM~8083946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 28 2007, 05:08 PM~9325968
> *WAHAHAHA  U MORMON
> 
> IT WASNT A STARIN I WAS HOLDING A BOX OF ANAL LUBE AND DILDOS FOR ABEL :uh:
> *


Abel told me that it was a box of Bibles


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 28 2007, 05:02 PM~9325935
> *dang mayhem, i didnt know you were in high school, nice prom picture, lol
> *



barf


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 28 2007, 06:44 PM~9326549
> *barf
> *


yes your face looks worse than barf!!!  you fahg


----------



## Infamous James

:| :|


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Sell it yet?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 29 2007, 10:42 AM~9330330
> *Sell it yet?
> *


got fools comming by to see it on the week end,u sell yours yet?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: u aint herd? he traded it for a 1997 ford f150


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 29 2007, 10:44 AM~9330342
> *:uh: u aint herd? he traded it for a 1997 ford f150
> *


wrong ,a pinto with 28'' and bagged :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 08:47 AM~9330364
> *wrong ,a pinto with 28'' and bagged :uh:
> *


 :0 so that last deal fell throo? i really liked the spoiler on that truck


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 29 2007, 10:49 AM~9330373
> *:0 so that last  deal fell throo? i really liked the spoiler on that truck
> *


YA WELL IF THE SPIOLER WAS 10 FEET HIGH INSTEAD OF 8 IT WOULDA BEEN MINE FO SHO NIKKA


----------



## 79 cutty

:biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376640


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 09:43 AM~9330338
> *got fools comming by to see it on the week end,u sell yours yet?
> *


Not yet.....have one "Potential" buyer but no cash in hand.......

I'm dropping the price until it goes.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 29 2007, 09:32 AM~9330618
> *Not yet.....have one "Potential" buyer but no cash in hand.......
> 
> I'm dropping the price until it goes.
> *


Drop it to $100 I will be there tonight! Lol.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Nov 29 2007, 11:30 AM~9330601-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376640
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahahah fool
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Nov 29 2007, 11:32 AM~9330618
> *Not yet.....have one "Potential" buyer but no cash in hand.......
> 
> I'm dropping the price until it goes.
> *


 :0 



> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 29 2007, 11:34 AM~9330633
> *Drop it to $100 I will be there tonight! Lol.
> *


wahahaha i bet you would run there in your leopard g-string fool


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 09:45 AM~9330741
> *wahahahah fool
> :0
> wahahaha i bet you would run there in your leopard g-string fool
> *


Twice! And then I would send em to you so you could smell em!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 29 2007, 11:49 AM~9330786
> *Twice! And then I would send em to you so you could smell em!
> *


hmmmmmmmmmmmmm do you have a beef curtain ,if so ok but if you have a tubesteak then 1lo64 will taste it :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 09:56 AM~9330828
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmm do you have a beef curtain ,if so ok  but if you have a tubesteak  then 1lo64 will taste it  :uh:
> *


Sorry to hear that 1 Lo, that is going to suck! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Nov 29 2007, 10:34 AM~9330633-->
> 
> 
> 
> Drop it to $100 I will be there tonight! Lol.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure feels that way
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 10:56 AM~9330828
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmm do you have a beef curtain ,if so ok  but if you have a tubesteak  then 1lo64 will taste it  :uh:
> *


Beef Curtains...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 29 2007, 11:59 AM~9330852
> *Sorry to hear that 1 Lo, that is going to suck!  :biggrin:
> *


hes gonna love it ,lick it sniff it and wack wiff it??? :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: owe emm gee


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 10:30 AM~9331094
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :| :| :|


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 11:22 AM~9331525
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM

wrong


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 11:34 AM~9331623
> *wrong
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 29 2007, 01:42 PM~9331673
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


wrong again...


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 11:44 AM~9331688
> *wrong again...
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

STILL WRONG?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 12:26 PM~9332103
> *STILL WRONG?
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Horse cawks for Mayhem


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 29 2007, 12:52 PM~9332314
> *Horse cawks for Mayhem
> *


Ding Ding Ding! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 29 2007, 02:52 PM~9332314
> *Horse cawks for Mayhem
> *


and mule dicks and wilderbeast cawks for 1lo64s ass pipe and mouff


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 12:56 PM~9332353
> *and mule dicks and wilderbeast cawks for 1lo64s ass pipe and mouff
> *


That will hurt a little!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 29 2007, 03:15 PM~9332570
> *That will hurt a little!
> *


hes brave and loose like a tunnel,its like throwing a needle down a hallway for his ass pipe and mouff


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 01:48 PM~9332871
> *hes brave and loose like a tunnel,its like throwing a needle down a hallway for his ass pipe and mouff
> *


Very good to know, I can sleep easier tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

another mayhem topic gone whorribly wrong


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 29 2007, 03:49 PM~9332877
> *Very good to know, I can sleep easier tonight!  :biggrin:
> *


MAKE SURE TO HAVE YOUR ASS SEWN TOGETHER HES A TRICKY ASS EATER THAT 1LOASSHOLELOVER64


----------



## Infamous James

jeeesis


----------



## MAYHEM

JEEBUS


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: karipes


----------



## MAYHEM

IN YO SHORTS...


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

you ever been to L.A. mook?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 29 2007, 06:46 PM~9334471
> *you ever been to L.A. mook?
> *


YA BRO I HAVE !!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 04:47 PM~9334479
> *YA BRO I HAVE !!
> *


 Come to our show in July!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

WUT UP HOMIE I THINK U GOT THE LONGEST BUILD UP THREAD EVER


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 29 2007, 07:01 PM~9334608
> *WUT UP HOMIE I THINK U GOT THE LONGEST BUILD UP THREAD EVER
> *


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

this shit ain't a project anymore...have it moved woody!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 29 2007, 05:01 PM~9334608
> *WUT UP HOMIE I THINK U GOT THE LONGEST BUILD UP THREAD EVER
> *


yet the car is only in 4 of the 300 pages :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 29 2007, 05:18 PM~9334721
> *yet the car is only in 4 of the 300 pages :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 29 2007, 07:18 PM~9334721
> *yet the car is only in 4 of the 300 pages :biggrin:
> *


WELL THAN SHOW ME YOUR CAR :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 05:26 PM~9334806
> *WELL THAN SHOW ME YOUR CAR :uh:
> *


 :angry: u know im sensative like shave burn when it comes to not having a low for over a year now :tears: u mean bastard


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 05:33 PM~9334874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks NICE. What you hiding on that front license plate?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Nov 29 2007, 07:39 PM~9334916
> *Looks NICE. What you hiding on that front license plate?
> *


OLD CLUB


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 05:51 PM~9335037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 '' GOOD TIMES '' PLAQUE ON ITS WAY HOMMIE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 29 2007, 07:53 PM~9335057
> *'' GOOD TIMES '' PLAQUE ON ITS WAY HOMMIE
> *


  THANX BIG DAWG


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 06:18 PM~9335309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO U NOT HAVE A STEREO?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 29 2007, 08:19 PM~9335318
> *DO U NOT HAVE A STEREO?
> *


I GOT ALL THE WIRING DONE AND THE AMP JUST HAVENT HAD TIME TO PUT IN THE SUBS AND DIDNT GET A HEAD UNIT YET


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 05:54 PM~9335062
> * THANX BIG DAWG
> *


  PM ME LATER .......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 29 2007, 08:23 PM~9335344
> * PM ME LATER .......
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 06:25 PM~9335362
> *
> *


PM SENT BACK


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 29 2007, 08:26 PM~9335369
> *PM SENT BACK
> *


  BACK 2 YA


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Nov 29 2007, 08:09 PM~9335232-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 08:10 PM~9335236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey why you hide every LuxuriouS logo on the pics?? seriously........


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

foo...get them fuckin' LRM floormats outta there!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 29 2007, 10:05 PM~9336454
> *hey why you hide every LuxuriouS logo on the pics?? seriously........
> *


dont be stupid....and i saw what you did on lowrider quebec to me last week.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 29 2007, 10:07 PM~9336475
> *foo...get them fuckin' LRM floormats outta there!!!!
> *


nah i had them for about 8 or 9 years bro so ,i still like em


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 10:08 PM~9336493
> *dont be stupid....and i saw what you did on lowrider quebec to me last week.
> *


lowriderquebec? wtf are you talking about and what does lowriderquebec and the luxurious logos have to do together? me i see a big disrespect to all the luxurious member here :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 29 2007, 10:14 PM~9336538
> *lowriderquebec?  wtf are you talking about and what does lowriderquebec and the luxurious logos have to do together?  me i see a big disrespect to all the luxurious member here :0
> *


are you really fuckin playing stupid,a mod there told me you took off the lux and dont give me a story on how it wasnt you and you post shit on my topic then i reply to you and magicly 3 times they get erased ,thats a fucked up move there


----------



## God's Son2

peace my brothers, lets have some peace


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 10:16 PM~9336550
> *are you really fuckin playing stupid,a mod there told me you took off the lux  and dont give me a story on how it wasnt you and you post shit on my topic then i reply to you and magicly 3 times they get erased ,thats a fucked up move there
> *



yes and?? you see a problem there???



bro there have like 10 mods on that site if you insult somebody its erase in 5min  but i still dont understand what lowriderquebec and the luxurious logos have to do together but....whatever some quit like man and some quit like chump......good luck on your new c.c. bela and dont forget respect is important in the lowrider game :yes: 

do what you wanna do


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 29 2007, 10:24 PM~9336614
> *yes and?? you see a problem there???
> bro there have like 10 mods on that site if you insult somebody its erase in 5min   but i still dont understand what lowriderquebec and the luxurious logos have to do together but....whatever some quit like man and some quit like chump......good luck on your new c.c. bela and dont forget respect is important in the lowrider game  :yes:
> 
> do what you wanna do
> *


ah but when u insult me it seems to stay and a mod there told me it was you,and what happened on monchar?????


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 29 2007, 10:24 PM~9336614
> *yes and?? you see a problem there???
> bro there have like 10 mods on that site if you insult somebody its erase in 5min   but i still dont understand what lowriderquebec and the luxurious logos have to do together but....whatever some quit like man and some quit like chump......good luck on your new c.c. bela and dont forget respect is important in the lowrider game  :yes:
> 
> do what you wanna do
> *


funny thing about respect you get it when u earn it and you been throwing around shit for awhile and saying solo rider for a bit seems like u wanted me out and your gonna have to treat other members better there man cuz from whats been told to me there might be more leaving :0


----------



## MAYHEM

and im out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 10:37 PM~9336685
> *ah but when u insult me it seems to stay and a mod there told me it was you,and what happened on monchar?????
> *



explain??? i dont know???


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Hey Bela, if you are really starting a Goodtimes chapter, I want to wish you the best bro...I didn't think you felt that way but I respect your decision man. I always thought that you were a good guy and still think you are man...As for other members leaving, well if they do, that's life bro, we can't please everybody I guess...I wish you the best with your new lowrider family bro...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 10:39 PM~9336706
> *funny thing about respect you get it when u earn it and you been throwing around  shit for awhile  and saying solo rider for a bit seems like u wanted me out and your gonna have to treat other members better there man cuz from whats been told to me there might be more leaving :0
> *



damn man dont cry y was playing on lil like i play with anybody and i call you solo rider after you quit the club not before


and for the respect of the other member i have big respect for all my familly ask anybody and if sombody say no he need to come see this in my face anyway how you know that we have see you 5 time in 3 years seryously bela me im with luxurious member everyday :biggrin:


----------



## BROWN CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 29 2007, 05:53 PM~9335057
> *'' GOOD TIMES '' PLAQUE ON ITS WAY HOMMIE
> *


DAMN ALREADY, NO PROBATION PERIOD OR NOTHING.... :uh:


----------



## Skim

what about that branding you did with the soldering gun :0 
Good luck Mayhem wherever you go.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by BROWN CHEVY_@Nov 29 2007, 08:57 PM~9336826
> *DAMN ALREADY, NO PROBATION PERIOD OR NOTHING.... :uh:
> *


SURE THERE IS IF YOU WANNA KNOW ABOUT OUR PROGRAM GET AT ME ON THE ''PM'' WOULD BE GLAD 2 LET YOU KNOW WUTT IT TAKES 2 START A CHAPTER  AND THAT COMMENT I MADE I WAS HAVING ''GOOD TIMES'' WITH MAYHEM....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 05:53 PM~9334536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Trailer Queen


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mayhem is a GayRod......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel+Nov 29 2007, 10:50 PM~9336775-->
> 
> 
> 
> explain??? i dont know???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know ,you pulled the lux off my avi in quebec lowriders,dont deny it a mod on there told me it was you!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Nov 29 2007, 10:55 PM~9336807
> *damn man dont cry y was playing on lil like i play with anybody and i call you solo rider after you quit the club not before
> and for the respect of the other member i have big respect for all my familly ask anybody and if sombody say no he need to come see this in my face anyway how you know that we have see you 5 time in 3 years seryously bela me im with luxurious member everyday :biggrin:
> *


i dont cry for shit,but when you talk shit in my tread on lowrider quebec and then i talk shit to you and my posts magicly disapear and yours stays theres something fuckin funny goin on right durrr,and monchar i seen my shit pulled of so i say fuck it i aint gonna roll out like a fuck bag i will pack up and jet


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2007, 01:54 AM~9337893
> *what about that branding you did with the soldering gun :0
> Good luck Mayhem wherever you go.
> *


*that brandings gone 2 months after i didnt like it so i used a sanding machine on my arm to take it off :biggrin: *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 29 2007, 10:52 PM~9336792
> *Hey Bela, if you are really starting a Goodtimes chapter, I want to wish you the best bro...I didn't think you felt that way but I respect your decision man. I always thought that you were a good guy and still think you are man...As for other members leaving, well if they do, that's life bro, we can't please everybody I guess...I wish you the best with your new lowrider family bro...
> *


well bro i still got love for you and some homies in lux i just dont feel it there no moreand i woulda like to tell you last week when you were suppose to come by the shop and not on the comp or the phone but it is what it is.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 30 2007, 08:35 AM~9338782
> *Mayhem is a GayRod......
> *


and 1 lo 64 is the cocklord


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 10:19 AM~9339181
> *you know ,you pulled the lux off my  avi in quebec lowriders,dont deny it a mod on there told me it was you!!i dont cry for shit,but when you talk shit in my tread on lowrider quebec  and then i talk shit to you and my posts magicly disapear and yours stays theres something fuckin funny goin on right durrr,and monchar i seen my shit pulled of  so i say fuck it i aint gonna roll out like a fuck bag i will pack up and jet
> *



yes i have you are not in the lux i only have pull out the avi wen you have quit 


and for monchar....im not a mod on monchar.....


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 10:24 AM~9339208
> *well bro i still got love for you and some homies in lux i just dont feel it there no moreand i woulda like to tell you last week when you were suppose to come by the shop and not on the comp or the phone but it is what it is.
> *



me too i still love you bela :biggrin: you still love me?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 30 2007, 11:01 AM~9339438
> *me too i still love you bela :biggrin:  you still love me?
> *


bro i still got love 4 you too and your sexy car ,but alot more for your car :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 11:03 AM~9339453
> *bro i still got love 4 you too and your sexy car ,but alot more for your car :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: my car still love you too


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 30 2007, 11:07 AM~9339493
> *:biggrin:  my car still love you too
> *


i see you rollin


----------



## MAYHEM

put Z's on that bitch already


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

This topic just got gayer 10 squared


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 30 2007, 11:08 AM~9339506
> *This topic just got gayer 10 squared
> *


yes since you entred it you dumb fuckin mook


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 10:24 AM~9339208
> *well bro i still got love for you and some homies in lux i just dont feel it there no moreand i woulda like to tell you last week when you were suppose to come by the shop and not on the comp or the phone but it is what it is.
> *


right on Bela...No hard feelings man...Like I said, I always thought and still think you're a great guy man and make sure you keep thos muscle milk for me bro :biggrin: ...I haven't had time to come by but I will next week, I'll be less busy... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 08:10 PM~9335236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight fit :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 10:21 AM~9339186
> *that brandings gone 2 months after i didnt like it so i used a sanding machine on my arm to take it off :biggrin:
> *


post some pics of the bleedy arm you had when you did it fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 11:08 AM~9339499
> *i see you rollin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



whut it dooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Nov 30 2007, 11:17 AM~9339587-->
> 
> 
> 
> right on Bela...No hard feelings man...Like I said, I always thought and still think you're a great guy man and make sure you keep thos muscle milk for me bro :biggrin: ...I haven't had time to come by but I will next week, I'll be less busy...  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i sure dont have hard feelings  bro,i gots luv 4 ya ya moon maiden
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 11:19 AM~9339609
> *post some pics of the bleedy arm you had when you did it fokker... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its in the lux branding topic somewere?????
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Nov 30 2007, 11:20 AM~9339619
> *whut it dooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:
> *


it looks like it do the twist???


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 30 2007, 11:22 AM~9339636
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 30 2007, 09:19 AM~9339609
> *post some pics of the bleedy arm you had when you did it fokker... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 30 2007, 11:43 AM~9339801
> *x2
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 09:49 AM~9339831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not a good pic....looks like you drew it on with perminent marker! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 30 2007, 11:52 AM~9339859
> *Not a good pic....looks like you drew it on with perminent marker!  :biggrin:
> *


DREW WHAT ON DUMMY???


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 29 2007, 11:55 PM~9336807
> *damn man dont cry y was playing on lil like i play with anybody and i call you solo rider after you quit the club not before
> and for the respect of the other member i have big respect for all my familly ask anybody and if sombody say no he need to come see this in my face anyway how you know that we have see you 5 time in 3 years seryously bela me im with luxurious member everyday :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 
Damn....respect? Jay traveled more than 8 hrs to get to the Lux bbq.....in the blinding rain and crazy vermont traffic to get there and you didnt even say hi to the guy :0  i even think you walked by him a few times.....i dont know about you but i consider Jay from ercc and his father family....if not what would you consider him?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 30 2007, 11:58 AM~9339906
> *:0  :0
> Damn....respect? Jay traveled more than 8 hrs to get to the Lux bbq.....in the blinding rain and crazy vermont traffic to get there and you didnt even say hi to the guy :0   i even think you walked by him a few times.....i dont know about you but i consider Jay from ercc and his father family....if not what would you consider him?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 08:40 PM~9336709
> *and im out of the closet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I knew it :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 30 2007, 12:02 PM~9339950
> *I knew it :biggrin:
> *


you fokkein douche ahahaha :uh:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 10:03 AM~9339957
> *you fokkein  douche ahahaha :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 30 2007, 12:04 PM~9339967
> *:biggrin: i eat chorrizo with man sauce on them
> *


 :uh: 2 MUCH INFO MOOK?


----------



## Infamous James

:0 this is like days of our lives up in this piece


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 30 2007, 09:58 AM~9339906
> *:0  :0
> Damn....respect? Jay traveled more than 8 hrs to get to the Lux bbq.....in the blinding rain and crazy vermont traffic to get there and you didnt even say hi to the guy :0   i even think you walked by him a few times.....i dont know about you but i consider Jay from ercc and his father family....if not what would you consider him?
> *


 :0 a yankee.....abel hates yankees :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 30 2007, 12:32 PM~9340142
> *:0 a yankee.....abel hates yankees :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 30 2007, 11:58 AM~9339906
> *:0  :0
> Damn....respect? Jay traveled more than 8 hrs to get to the Lux bbq.....in the blinding rain and crazy vermont traffic to get there and you didnt even say hi to the guy :0   i even think you walked by him a few times.....i dont know about you but i consider Jay from ercc and his father family....if not what would you consider him?
> *


Bro Abel was busy just like myself running around all day for the bbq making sure everything went well...I know I didn't have the time to talk to everybody the time I would have liked to but it sure wasn't because I was disrespectin people bro.  He told me more than one time that he felt bad cause he didn't have the chance to talk to Jay there...And he did apolologize to Jay for not seeing him there and not talking to him at the BBQ. No disrespect there at all...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 11:49 AM~9339831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 30 2007, 01:05 PM~9340344
> *Bro Abel was busy just like myself running around all day for the bbq making sure everything went well...I know I didn't have the time to talk to everybody the time I would have liked to but it sure wasn't because I was disrespectin people bro.   He told me more than one time that he felt bad cause he didn't have the chance to talk to Jay there...And he did apolologize to Jay for not seeing him there and not talking to him at the BBQ. No disrespect there at all...
> *


HAHA I FUCKIN SAW HIM PULL UP I WENT UP TO HIM AND OPENED HIS DOOR TO PULL HIS ASS OUT AND HE ALMOST LEFT A SHIT STAIN IN HIS CAPRISEAHAHAHA OH HIS GIRLFREIND ALMOST SHAT 2 AHAHAH


----------



## Badass94Cad

I can feel the man love. :ugh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 30 2007, 01:16 PM~9340433
> *I can feel the man love. :ugh:
> *


YOU CONSTANTLY FEEL IT PUSHING IN YOUR ASS PIE ...SO WHATS NEW BOUT THAT???


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 02:29 PM~9340543
> *YOU CONSTANTLY FEEL IT PUSHING IN YOUR ASS PIE ...SO WHATS NEW BOUT THAT???
> *


I was waiting for a response like that.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 30 2007, 01:32 PM~9340555
> *I was waiting for a response like that.
> *


WAHAHA WITH YOUR QUESTION THE WAY U PUT IT ,WAS THERE ANY DOUBT?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: whuur u been badasscad?? u been hiding like bin laden


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 30 2007, 01:44 PM~9340629
> *:uh: whuur u been badasscad?? u been hiding like bin laden
> *


HES BEEN HIDDING IN BIN LADDINS DRESS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 01:11 PM~9340391
> *HAHA I FUCKIN SAW HIM PULL UP  I WENT UP TO HIM AND OPENED HIS DOOR TO PULL HIS ASS OUT AND HE ALMOST LEFT A SHIT STAIN IN HIS CAPRISEAHAHAHA OH HIS GIRLFREIND ALMOST SHAT 2 AHAHAH
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 30 2007, 02:05 PM~9340788
> *:roflmao:
> *


DID U SEE WHEN I JUMPED THE FOOL IN HIS CAR THAT DAY AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Nov 30 2007, 02:43 PM~9340625-->
> 
> 
> 
> WAHAHA WITH  YOUR QUESTION THE WAY U PUT IT ,WAS THERE ANY DOUBT?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None whatsoever. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Nov 30 2007, 02:44 PM~9340629
> *:uh: whuur u been badasscad?? u been hiding like bin laden
> *


 :biggrin: What's good? I've been around, but very busy lately. I drop into Hydraulics and Maintenance & Repair forums and the Northeast Rides threads mostly when I have a chance.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 02:07 PM~9340803
> *DID U SEE WHEN I JUMPED THE FOOL IN HIS CAR THAT DAY AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


Yeah I was there...hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 01:11 PM~9340391
> *HAHA I FUCKIN SAW HIM PULL UP  I WENT UP TO HIM AND OPENED HIS DOOR TO PULL HIS ASS OUT AND HE ALMOST LEFT A SHIT STAIN IN HIS CAPRISEAHAHAHA OH HIS EXGIRLFREIND     ALMOST SHAT 2 AHAHAH
> *



I was just confused lol.... I had know idea for a sec what was happening... normally I lock my doors too


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 09:21 AM~9339186
> *that brandings gone 2 months after i didnt like it so i used a sanding machine on my arm to take it off :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Nov 30 2007, 02:09 PM~9340818-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was there...hahahaha :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I COULDNT REMEMBER IF U SAW ME DO IT AHAHAHAHA WE HAVE SOME ON VIDEO ??/I THINK??
> <!--QuoteBegin-blueouija_@Nov 30 2007, 02:13 PM~9340846
> *I was just confused lol.... I had know idea for a sec what was happening... normally I lock my doors too
> *


WAHAHA THAT DAY U WERER LUCKY YOU WORE YOUR DEPENDS CUZ U AND YOUR GIRL SHAT YOURSELVES ,IF YOU DIDNT HAVE YOUR SEAT BELT ON YOU WOULDA BEEN YAKED THE FUCK OUT???AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 30 2007, 12:08 PM~9340813
> *None whatsoever.  :cheesy:
> :biggrin:  What's good?  I've been around, but very busy lately.  I drop into Hydraulics and Maintenance & Repair forums and the Northeast Rides threads mostly when I have a chance.
> *


 :uh: well if youre ever in the mood to whore this is the granddaddy of all whore places to whore it up wiff all the whore faced whores


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 02:17 PM~9340879
> *I COULDNT REMEMBER IF U SAW ME DO IT AHAHAHAHA WE HAVE SOME ON VIDEO ??/I THINK??
> 
> WAHAHA THAT DAY U WERER LUCKY YOU WORE YOUR DEPENDS CUZ U AND YOUR GIRL SHAT YOURSELVES ,IF YOU DIDNT HAVE YOUR SEAT BELT ON YOU WOULDA BEEN YAKED THE FUCK OUT???AHAHAHAHA
> *


not my girl anymore bro...  we split after 7 years homie...  



but yeah that sheit was funny bro....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 30 2007, 02:26 PM~9340933
> *not my girl anymore bro...   we split after 7 years homie...
> but yeah that sheit was funny bro....
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE

YA IT WAS FUNNY AS FUCK AHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 02:28 PM~9340952
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE
> 
> YA IT WAS FUNNY AS FUCK AHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro... it kinda taken a lot of work getting back into the swing of things.. I didn't really even have the interest to go online the past few weeks since it happened..and my anexiety issues I'm workin on.

but on another note bro.. I enjoyed meeting you and hope to see you around another time man.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Nov 30 2007, 03:23 PM~9340920-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: well if youre ever in the mood to whore this is the granddaddy of all whore places to whore it up wiff all the whore faced whores
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Maywhore thread. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-blueouija_@Nov 30 2007, 03:26 PM~9340933
> *not my girl anymore bro...   we split after 7 years homie...
> but yeah that sheit was funny bro....
> *


Sorry to hear that, Jay.  Movin' on to bigger and better things. :thumbsup:

No. 10: never sweat when a bitch leaves you knowing
The story of a man's life, a bitch coming and one going
They come better the next time
They only make room for a higher grade bitch, the next one is always a
better kind
11: you're only expected to keep a woman a term of four years unless
You're fortunate enough to get re-elected
And if she leaves before her term is up, she faked it
Cause she wasn't ready for a king pimp anyway, kid
Let her fuck with the other 51 pimp-types, they're better for her
Welfare pimp, blind pimp, dumb pimp etcetera


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 30 2007, 02:34 PM~9340981
> *thanks bro... it kinda taken a lot of work getting back into the swing of things.. I didn't really even have the interest to go online the past few weeks since it happened..and my anexiety issues I'm workin on.
> 
> but on another note bro.. I enjoyed meeting you and hope to see you around another time man.
> *


AH BRO FOR SURE WE WILL KICK IT AGAIN ,IT WAS KOOL MEETING YOU AND THANK GOD NOT WITH YOUR BULLHORN AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 30 2007, 02:38 PM~9341012
> *Sorry to hear that, Jay.   Movin' on to bigger and better things. :thumbsup:
> 
> No. 10: never sweat when a bitch leaves you knowing
> The story of a man's life, a bitch coming and one going
> They come better the next time
> They only make room for a higher grade bitch, the next one is always a
> better kind
> 11: you're only expected to keep a woman a term of four years unless
> You're fortunate enough to get re-elected
> And if she leaves before her term is up, she faked it
> Cause she wasn't ready for a king pimp anyway, kid
> Let her fuck with the other 51 pimp-types, they're better for her
> Welfare pimp, blind pimp, dumb pimp etcetera
> 
> 
> *



LOL thanks Jeff....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 02:40 PM~9341024
> *AH BRO FOR SURE WE WILL KICK IT AGAIN ,IT WAS KOOL MEETING YOU AND THANK GOD NOT WITH YOUR BULLHORN AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


why you afraid I'll embarass you with the bullhorn bro?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 30 2007, 02:40 PM~9341026
> *LOL thanks Jeff....
> *


closest thing I can imagine to what a divorce feels like. Thank god we didn't have any kids or a house yet.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 30 2007, 03:45 PM~9341051
> *closest thing I can imagine to what a divorce feels like. Thank god we didn't have any kids or a house yet.
> *


I hear ya bro. My ex and I were together off and on for 7 years before we finally split. Kinda crazy...


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 30 2007, 03:42 PM~9341037
> *why you afraid I'll embarass you with the bullhorn bro?
> *


You brought the bullhorn to Canada??? :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 30 2007, 02:49 PM~9341068
> *You brought the bullhorn to Canada??? :rofl: :thumbsup:
> *


no I think I forgot it for that one..... I was going to make fun of dave with it too... 

then at a show this summer I dropped it so I'll have to pick up a police issue one....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija+Nov 30 2007, 02:42 PM~9341037-->
> 
> 
> 
> why you afraid I'll embarass you with the bullhorn bro?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT AT ALL, I WOULDA SNATCHED IT FROM YOU AND IMBARRASED YOU AHAHAHA
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass94Cad_@Nov 30 2007, 02:49 PM~9341068
> *You brought the bullhorn to Canada??? :rofl: :thumbsup:
> *


NO HE DIDNT AHAHA THERE WAS A BET IF HE BROGHT THE BULLHORN ID HAVE TO YANK IT OUTTA HIS MOUFF!!! :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 02:57 PM~9341133
> *NOT AT ALL, I WOULDA SNATCHED IT FROM YOU AND IMBARRASED YOU AHAHAHA
> 
> NO HE DIDNT AHAHA THERE WAS A BET IF HE BROGHT THE BULLHORN ID HAVE TO YANK IT OUTTA HIS MOUFF!!! :biggrin:
> *



A bet with who, Chris?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 30 2007, 03:00 PM~9341154
> *A bet with who,  Chris?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 03:01 PM~9341160
> *:biggrin:
> *


didn't you body slam him and make him lose his shoe?  :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 30 2007, 03:05 PM~9341191
> *didn't you body slam him and make him lose his shoe?   :0
> *


YES I DID AHAHAHA HIS SHOE FLEW OFF LIKE A ROCKET AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 03:07 PM~9341205
> *YES I DID AHAHAHA HIS SHOE FLEW OFF LIKE A ROCKET AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :0


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 04:07 PM~9341205
> *YES I DID AHAHAHA HIS SHOE FLEW OFF LIKE A ROCKET AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


Was he wearing the LA Gear Catapult? :cheesy:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 30 2007, 03:24 PM~9341326
> *Was he wearing the LA Gear Catapult?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol bahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahaha yes


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 04:32 PM~9341380
> *wahahahaha yes
> *


Better than these Payless specials:











:roflmao: J/P Chris...Just don't make fun of my shirt again! :rofl:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 30 2007, 03:40 PM~9341430
> *Better than these Payless specials:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: J/P Chris...Just don't make fun of my shirt again! :rofl:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 30 2007, 04:41 PM~9341437
> *:0  :0
> *


It's all in good fun.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 30 2007, 03:43 PM~9341453
> *It's all in good fun.
> *


I know


----------



## God's Son2

too many pages to read so i'll just guess: Mayhem is president of Luxurious, Abel is riding with Goodtimes and the world ended tomorrow?? :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 30 2007, 01:09 PM~9341627
> *too many pages to read so i'll just guess: Mayhem is president of Luxurious, Abel is riding with Goodtimes and the world ended tomorrow?? :dunno:
> *


its the other way around :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 30 2007, 03:40 PM~9341430
> *Better than these Payless specials:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: J/P Chris...Just don't make fun of my shirt again! :rofl:
> *


wahahahahah you look like justin timberlake doin that saturday night live skit dick in the box ahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 30 2007, 04:55 PM~9341932
> *its the other way around  :uh:
> *


actually daves the prez of lux unless something changed???? :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 03:33 PM~9342197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bawhahahahaha DIABowned


----------



## MAYHEM

yesahahahaha


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

moooomaiden


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 30 2007, 07:10 PM~9342973
> *moooomaiden
> *


you fuckin noodle arm poodle walker!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: wutsup you crack head no teef havin bastard


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 05:52 PM~9342320
> *actually daves the prez of lux unless something changed???? :0
> *


no it's still what it is...  Hey Bela, any guys came to check out the caddy yet?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 30 2007, 07:16 PM~9343025
> *:uh: wutsup you crack head no teef havin bastard
> *


who toronto joe



4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MAYHEM, TORONTO-JOE-LUX, 79regal


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahhahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 30 2007, 07:18 PM~9343038
> *no it's still what it is...   Hey Bela, any guys came to check out the caddy yet?
> *


this week end 2 fokkers are suppose to come see it before it goes to storage,i hope it goes,so i can pick up a 62 vert :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 05:18 PM~9343042
> *who  toronto joe
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MAYHEM, TORONTO-JOE-LUX, 79regal
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Infamous James, MAYHEM, STRAY 52, 79regal, TORONTO-JOE-LUX

maybe this guy? :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 30 2007, 07:21 PM~9343065
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Infamous James, MAYHEM, STRAY 52, 79regal, TORONTO-JOE-LUX
> 
> maybe this guy? :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: shut it dummy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 07:20 PM~9343057
> *this week end 2 fokkers are suppose to come see it before it goes to storage,i hope it goes,so i can pick up a 62 vert :cheesy:
> *


It's a solid and nice car bro, you should keep it... :biggrin: But I know you want that 62 vert bad...If I see one somewhere, I'll call you up bro...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 30 2007, 07:23 PM~9343079
> *It's a solid and nice car bro, you should keep it... :biggrin:  But I know you want that 62 vert bad...If I see one somewhere, I'll call you up bro...
> *


ya its the vewrt i want bad i cant keep them both bro no room with my other cars and shit and i wanna get my new boat too ahahaha :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 05:24 PM~9343095
> *ya its the vewrt i want bad i cant keep them both bro no room with my other cars and shit and i wanna get my new boat too ahahaha  :cheesy:
> *


theres a 62 convertable down the street from my house, $15,000


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 07:24 PM~9343095
> *ya its the vewrt i want bad i cant keep them both bro no room with my other cars and shit and i wanna get my new boat too ahahaha  :cheesy:
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn baller... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Nov 30 2007, 05:23 PM~9343079-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's a solid and nice car bro, you should keep it... :biggrin:  But I know you want that 62 vert bad...If I see one somewhere, I'll call you up bro...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 05:24 PM~9343095
> *ya its the vewrt i want bad i cant keep them both bro no room with my other cars and shit and i wanna get my new boat too ahahaha  :cheesy:
> *


oh look at the two oil barrons talmbout spending their millions :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 30 2007, 07:25 PM~9343102
> *theres a 62 convertable down the street from my house, $15,000
> *


wtf.............pix :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Nov 30 2007, 01:11 PM~9340391-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA I FUCKIN SAW HIM PULL UP  I WENT UP TO HIM AND OPENED HIS DOOR TO PULL HIS ASS OUT AND HE ALMOST LEFT A SHIT STAIN IN HIS CAPRISEAHAHAHA OH HIS GIRLFREIND ALMOST SHAT 2 AHAHAH
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 02:13 PM~9340846
> *I was just confused lol.... I had know idea for a sec what was happening... normally I lock my doors too
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-blueouija_@Nov 30 2007, 03:05 PM~9341191
> *didn't you body slam him and make him lose his shoe?   :0
> *


the video;s in question..lol :biggrin: 

:big grin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 30 2007, 07:25 PM~9343102
> *theres a 62 convertable down the street from my house, $15,000
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 30 2007, 07:26 PM~9343110
> *oh look at the two oil barrons talmbout spending their millions :uh:
> *


fokker you got more cash than the two of us and Donald Trump together... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

its sweet mane i almost bought it :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX+Nov 30 2007, 07:27 PM~9343120-->
> 
> 
> 
> the video;s in question..lol :biggrin:
> 
> :big    grin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwahahahahahahahahahaha
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 30 2007, 07:28 PM~9343131
> *fokker you got more cash than the two of us and Donald Trump together... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


true hes so rich he wipes his ass with barrels of oil


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 30 2007, 07:27 PM~9343120
> *the video;s in question..lol :biggrin:
> 
> :big    grin:
> *


wahahahaha wtf?
:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 30 2007, 07:35 PM~9343190
> *wahahahaha wtf?
> :cheesy:
> *


that was at the lux bbq pullin blueouija out his caprice ahahaha

and body slammin 91purplepimplepopper


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 07:35 PM~9343194
> *that was at the lux bbq pullin blueouija out his caprice ahahaha
> 
> and body slammin 91purplepimplepopper
> *


wqahahahahahahahahahahahaha damn, they thought you went postal huh? bwahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 30 2007, 07:37 PM~9343207
> *wqahahahahahahahahahahahaha damn, they thought you went postal huh? bwahahaha
> *


wahaha ya fokker wanted me to do crazy shit at the bbq ahahahaha


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 07:39 PM~9343219
> *wahaha ya fokker wanted me to do crazy shit at the bbq ahahahaha
> *


i figured you would take a shit on the grass or something! wahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 30 2007, 07:41 PM~9343233
> *i figured you would take a shit on the grass or something! wahahahahaha
> *


do i look like a frankenstein hillbilly muls dick fondler like you,you guys still got out houses there you fruity fuck!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 07:42 PM~9343239
> *do i look like a frankenstein hillbilly muls dick fondler like you,you guys still got out houses there you fruity fuck!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whats goin' down homie? You tryin' to sell the cad?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 30 2007, 07:48 PM~9343276
> *whats goin' down homie? You tryin' to sell the cad?
> *


yup upgrating to a 62 imp vert


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 30 2007, 05:48 PM~9343276
> *whats goin' down homie? You tryin' to sell the cad?
> *


Sup Puta :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 30 2007, 07:57 PM~9343363
> *Sup Puta :biggrin:
> *


yes hes a true puta getting bangged by a silver backahahahaha


----------



## FORGIVEN

you vatos are funny :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 30 2007, 08:06 PM~9343445
> *you vatos are funny :biggrin:
> *


so how you doin bro,your sis doin better


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos+Nov 30 2007, 05:57 PM~9343363-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Puta :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just waitin' to serve all your 64's at your own show!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 05:58 PM~9343376
> *yes hes a true puta getting bangged by a silver backahahahaha
> *


thats the homegurl woody...no bangin' happinin'


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 30 2007, 09:00 PM~9343955
> *Just waitin' to serve all your 64's at your own show!!!!!!!!
> thats the homegurl woody...no bangin' happinin'
> *


lier your needle dicks all over her rolls


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 07:02 PM~9343973
> *lier your needle dicks all over her rolls
> *


your right, I hit it. :|


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 30 2007, 09:11 PM~9344067
> *your right, I hit it. :|
> *


wahahahaha foolio ahahahahahaha :cheesy:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 07:53 PM~9343330
> *yup upgrating to a 62 imp vert
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

damn baller you have buy a 62 rag? :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 30 2007, 09:46 PM~9344462
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> damn baller you have buy a 62 rag? :0
> *


not yet fokker,im nowere near baller status like you and dave :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 07:53 PM~9343330
> *yup upgrating to a 62 imp vert
> *


Bela did you see the 60 rag for sale on lespacs bro? I know it's not a 62 but damn it looks real nice... :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 1 2007, 11:38 AM~9348024
> *Bela did you see the 60 rag for sale on lespacs bro? I know it's not a 62 but damn it looks real nice... :0
> *


ya the black one i went to see it in october its in mint condition ,but not my style


----------



## God's Son2

:nicoderm:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2007, 06:14 PM~9350029
> *ya the black one i went to see it in october its in mint condition ,but not my style
> *


I hear ya bro...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 1 2007, 08:52 PM~9350863
> *I hear ya bro...
> *


he had a white one too with all the options possuible,the black ones not


----------



## jugoDEcarlo

62 vert :0 nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2007, 10:23 PM~9351382
> *he had a white one too with all the options possuible,the black ones not
> *


yeah I think he was selling the other one for less though?


----------



## abel

damn baller thread! :worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 2 2007, 03:40 AM~9353349
> *damn baller thread! :worship:
> *


I know cause you're here... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: u rich bastards


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 1 2007, 11:04 PM~9351681-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I think he was selling the other one for less though?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he was selling the other for $39 500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 12:06 PM~9354227
> *I know cause you're here... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x $100000000000000000000000000000000
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Dec 3 2007, 12:10 AM~9359409
> *:uh: u rich bastards
> *


and your filthy whore bag rich ,and wtf u doin up in this piece so early nigglet??


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 30 2007, 07:27 PM~9343120
> *the video;s in question..lol :biggrin:
> 
> :big    grin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

bah......


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

wtf


----------



## Badass94Cad

Manhandleowned


----------



## Infamous James

canadianwrestlowned


----------



## MAYHEM

assclownowned


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 3 2007, 01:18 PM~9362617
> *Manhandleowned
> *


and you be diabowned


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Nov 30 2007, 03:40 PM~9341430-->
> 
> 
> 
> Better than these Payless specials:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: J/P Chris...Just don't make fun of my shirt again! :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 04:59 PM~9341952
> *wahahahahah you look like justin timberlake doin that saturday night live skit dick in the box ahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2007, 05:33 PM~9342197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad

I remember when Justin Timberlake was on SNL, but I don't remember that skit. :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 3 2007, 01:56 PM~9362843
> *I remember when Justin Timberlake was on SNL, but I don't remember that skit. :dunno:
> *


boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 3 2007, 02:57 PM~9362852
> *boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


I remember when he and Jimmy Fallon were a couple of the Bee Gees brothers. :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad

And that one skit when he was doing Punked was hilarious. :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 3 2007, 02:01 PM~9362873
> *I remember when he and Jimmy Fallon were a couple of the Bee Gees brothers. :roflmao:
> *


ya now that was fuckin funny shiit you diab look alike :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

I probably have 50 lbs. on that scrawny fool (I just look thin compared to that crew! :0 ), but I'd take whatever money falls out of his pockets.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 3 2007, 02:07 PM~9362916
> *I probably have 50 lbs. on that scrawny fool (I just look thin compared to that crew!  :0 ), but I'd take whatever money falls out of his pockets.
> *


wahahahahaha


----------



## Badass94Cad

...And his sloppy seconds, like Cameron Diaz...YUMM! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 3 2007, 02:11 PM~9362941
> *...And his sloppy seconds, like Cameron Diaz...YUMM!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: so your saying youd eat the cum outta her :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 3 2007, 03:13 PM~9362954
> *:uh: so your saying youd eat the cum outta her :uh:
> *


I gotta admit, I gotta be on my toes. I figured you'd come back with something like that.

But to answer your question, no. I'd hit that snatch with a bathroom plunger before I dipped any of my bits and pieces in there.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 3 2007, 02:15 PM~9362965
> *I gotta admit, I gotta be on my toes.  I figured you'd come back with something like that.
> 
> But to answer your question, no.  I'd hit that snatch with a bathroom plunger before I dipped any of my bits and pieces in there.
> *


or just throw the cunt on a open fire hydrant to get all cum shots outta that whore bag


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: youtube that SNL skit


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 3 2007, 03:24 PM~9363040
> *:uh: youtube that SNL skit
> *


NBC usually pulls their programs off of You Tube within a week of airing because they suck hairy dog balls.  They closely monitor that shit, so SNL skits are difficult to find. It's hard enough to find clips of "More Cowbell!"


----------



## Badass94Cad

Live @ MSG...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PSLOTiupQQ


----------



## Badass94Cad

Lots of gay remakes, but not the original. Once I heard the song, it came back to me though.


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## God's Son2

:uh:


> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 3 2007, 04:54 PM~9364161
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 3 2007, 04:59 PM~9364209
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 3 2007, 05:00 PM~9364221
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 3 2007, 05:04 PM~9364253
> *:angry:
> *










^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## God's Son2

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 3 2007, 05:29 PM~9364455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :|


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 3 2007, 05:41 PM~9364557
> *wahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


muhahahahahahaha muhahahahahaha muhahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

BOOYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHA


----------



## God's Son2

hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahahaha muhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

BWARFAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## God's Son2

muhahahaha muhahahahaha its alive its alive muhahahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

your retarded bwahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahaha


----------



## God's Son2

i cant help it, i was born that way


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Dec 3 2007, 06:10 PM~9364810-->
> 
> 
> 
> muhahahaha muhahahahaha its alive its alive muhahahahahahahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :loco: :loco:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Dec 3 2007, 08:27 PM~9365802
> *your retarded bwahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 3 2007, 08:30 PM~9365830
> *i cant help it, i was born that way
> *


i know how u feel  :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 3 2007, 05:29 PM~9364455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: 

Did you get a Towncar yet? Or are you just going to get a 62?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Wow.....i cant beleive this bullshit.....fuckin drama :uh: Looks like Club jumpers are coming back like Mullets..... :uh: .....So when you growing your Mullet Bela? :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:

A mullet would look SA-WEET on him


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 4 2007, 09:14 AM~9369974
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> A mullet would look SA-WEET on him
> *


If i get time today...ill photoshop one on his block head


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 4 2007, 07:24 AM~9369787
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Did you get a Towncar yet? Or are you just going to get a 62?
> *


well the 62 as my sweet ride and a tc as a daily fool


----------



## blueouija

Sup Bela?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Dec 4 2007, 07:59 AM~9369832
> *Wow.....i cant beleive this bullshit.....fuckin drama  :uh: Looks like Club jumpers are coming back like Mullets..... :uh: .....So when you growing your Mullet Bela?  :0
> *


you buffet hopping dick diver ,why dont you just pshop your mullet on me you hillbilly slob


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 4 2007, 10:15 AM~9370119
> *Sup Bela?
> *


sup jay whats the haps on the shaps?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2007, 10:15 AM~9370121
> *you buffet hopping dick diver ,why dont you just pshop your mullet on me you hillbilly slob
> *


No mullets here  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Dec 4 2007, 10:31 AM~9370176
> *No mullets here    :biggrin:
> *


bullshit fatman!!!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2007, 10:16 AM~9370124
> *sup jay whats the haps on the shaps?
> *


not much an U?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 4 2007, 10:57 AM~9370279
> *not much an U?
> *


LOTTA SNOW REMOVALS GOINS ON HERE BRO :angry:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2007, 11:03 AM~9370307
> *LOTTA SNOW REMOVALS GOINS ON HERE BRO :angry:
> *


yeah shit sucks


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 4 2007, 11:15 AM~9370353
> *yeah shit sucks
> *


x 2


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2007, 10:32 AM~9370179
> *bullshit fatman!!!
> *


LOL hey bro....i can loose weight (which i have :biggrin: ..no big fat man no-more) but you loose all those cheezy ass tatts. all over........ ohhhh and dont forget the Mullet :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Dec 4 2007, 11:20 AM~9370384
> *LOL hey bro....i can loose weight (which i have  :biggrin: ..no big fat man no-more) but you loose all those cheezy ass tatts. all over........ ohhhh and dont forget the Mullet  :biggrin:
> *


Carefull Mayhem won't hesitate to pull your skinny fat ass out of the car. :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 4 2007, 11:25 AM~9370409
> *Carefull Mayhem won't hesitate to pull your skinny fat ass out of the car. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thats about all his midget ass is gonna pull anybody out of....a LOWrider :biggrin: if its over a couple feet tall....he cant reach :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS+Dec 4 2007, 11:20 AM~9370384-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOL hey bro....i can loose weight (which i have  :biggrin: ..no big fat man no-more) but you loose all those cheezy ass tatts. all over........ ohhhh and dont forget the Mullet  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA I GOT GREAT TATS STUPID ,YOU MAY BE ABLE TO LOOSE WEIGHT BUT YOUR STILL GONNA LOOOK LIKE PURE DOG SHIT YOU PUKE FACED GREMLIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 61 Impala on [email protected] 4 2007, 11:25 AM~9370409
> *Carefull Mayhem won't hesitate to pull your skinny fat ass out of the car. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WOULDNT HESITATE TO PULL THIS BUTTERBALL OUT AND CHINTAP HIM AHAHA
> <!--QuoteBegin-Flash_LuxuriouS_@Dec 4 2007, 11:30 AM~9370426
> *:biggrin:  thats about all his midget ass is gonna pull anybody out of....a LOWrider  :biggrin:  if its over a couple feet tall....he cant reach  :biggrin:
> *


LOOK WHOS TALKING YOUR MY HEIGHT YOU DUMB FUCKIN FARMER???


----------



## MAYHEM

I SEE NO CAR JOE UP IN HERE,LETS SEE HIM LAUGH AT SHIT???


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2007, 11:37 AM~9370457
> *HAHA I GOT GREAT TATS STUPID ,YOU MAY BE ABLE TO LOOSE WEIGHT BUT YOUR STILL GONNA LOOOK LIKE  PURE DOG SHIT YOU PUKE FACED GREMLIN!!
> I WOULDNT HESITATE TO PULL THIS BUTTERBALL OUT AND CHINTAP HIM AHAHA
> 
> LOOK WHOS TALKING YOUR MY HEIGHT YOU DUMB FUCKIN FARMER???
> *


Farmer?....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Your fuckin crazy bro :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Dec 4 2007, 12:20 PM~9370635
> *Farmer?....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Your fuckin crazy bro  :biggrin:
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAH


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## LOWLIFE67

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2006, 08:47 AM~6658798
> * before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER , MY GUTTED INTERIOR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RIDE HOMIE


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2007, 09:03 AM~9370307
> *LOTTA SNOW REMOVALS GOINS ON HERE BRO :angry:
> *


snowned in canadowned


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn this thread is getting funnier by the minute...hahaha ya crazy fokkerssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 4 2007, 01:33 PM~9371066
> *damn this thread is getting funnier by the minute...hahaha ya crazy fokkerssssssssss :biggrin:
> *


rahahahahahahaha you moon maiden!!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 4 2007, 01:33 PM~9371066
> *damn this thread is getting funnier by the minute...hahaha ya crazy fokkerssssssssss :biggrin:
> *


Ohh you havent seen shit yet :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 4 2007, 01:33 PM~9371066
> *damn this thread is getting funnier by the minute...hahaha ya crazy fokkerssssssssss :biggrin:
> *


bwahahaha, rich mooon maiden!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Damn i want to put this on top of the thread :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Dec 4 2007, 02:19 PM~9371372
> *Ohh you havent seen shit yet  :biggrin:
> *


AM I GONNA HAVE TO POST PIX OF YOUR FAT ASS SWIMMING WITH THAT WHITE SEE THROUGH SHIRT ON YOU SALAMI NIPPLED BASTARD...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Maybe :biggrin: 



The Close up!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Dec 4 2007, 02:23 PM~9371410
> *Maybe  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> The Close up!
> 
> *


THAT ACTUALLY IS A HORRIBLE PSHOP ,YOU ARE SLIPPING :uh:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2007, 02:24 PM~9371420
> *THAT ACTUALLY IS A HORRIBLE PSHOP ,YOU ARE SLIPPING :uh:
> *


Works got me busy...the only thing photoshoped is the Mullet :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Dec 4 2007, 02:25 PM~9371428
> *Works got me busy...the only thing photoshoped is the Mullet  :biggrin:
> *


WAHAHA YA I GOT NIGGLET SKIN TAT ON ME U FARMER


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Dec 4 2007, 12:23 PM~9371410
> *Maybe  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: bwahah


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Dec 4 2007, 01:25 PM~9371428
> *Works got me busy...the only thing photoshoped is the Mullet  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

hey dont be dissin my mullet you mools


----------



## MAYHEM

>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





> Looks NICE. What you hiding on that front license plate?





>





>





>





>





>


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 6 2007, 02:29 PM~9389135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 5 2007, 02:34 PM~9381727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean as hell  :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Dec 6 2007, 02:50 PM~9389305
> *clean as hell   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

needs 5.20's :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2007, 07:29 PM~9391489
> *needs 5.20's :uh:
> *


AND YOU NEED MY BOOK ON HOW TO DATE WOMEN AND NOT FARM ANIMALS..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 6 2007, 05:34 PM~9391550
> *AND YOU NEED MY BOOK ON HOW TO DATE WOMEN AND NOT FARM ANIMALS..
> *


yeah, but I still got a 2door puto!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2007, 08:05 PM~9391783
> *yeah, but I still got a 2door puto!!!
> *


homie good 4 you i had 2 doors also ,and this is a fleet fool so to me it aint shit fool,dont worry i will have a 2 door to make u drool you mool. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 5 2007, 04:34 PM~9381727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im fealing those pinstripes pimpin!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Skim

Top Posters in this topic

MAYHEM 2270 
Infamous James 784 
1 LO 64 680 
abel 588 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 398 
vengence 139 
GOLDMEMBER 123 
D-Cheeze 103 
LUXURIOU$LAC 93 
God's Son2 93 
79 cutty 71 
TAIB 39 
Supaf|y in the Ky 37 
DirtyBird2 33 
classic customs 31 
Eklips 25 
DOUBLE-V BABY 23 
blueouija 22 
JSpot69 22 
Crenshaw's Finest 22 
Badass94Cad 21 
EL_PASO 18 
Freakeone 18 
DownLow350 18 
19PANCHO59 18 
razor 17 
avengemydeath 16 
*Skim 15 *
Flash_LuxuriouS 15 
Mr. White 14 
lolow 14 
laquerhead 14 
WhiteChocolate 12 
61 Impala on 3 12 
kdogg213 12 
impala_631 12 
supreme 12 
topless65 10 
FORGIVEN 10 
scorpio5765 10 
brett 10 
GRINGO_CONNECT 10 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX 10 
$$bigjoker$$ 9 
HellRaiser87 9 
eastside1989 8 
DJLATIN 8 
SIC'N'TWISTED 7 
514LUX_LINCOLN 7 
Lo_N_Lavish 7 
OldDirty 7 
PurpleLicious 6 
Lavish 6 
EGGZ CUSTOM FAB 6 
66LOU 6 
Hny Brn Eyz 6 
TYLER_BANKS 5 
Regal King 5 
T_MINUS 5 
91PurplePeopleEater 5 
BANKS 5 
geovela86 5 
pmdogg 5 
INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 5 
Tuna_Sammich 5 
HiLoHyDrOs 5 
rollinniagara 5 
MRPITIFUL 5 
408SHARK 4 
79regal 4 
Nothing But Trouble 4 
PIMPIN_POPE 4 
alex_low 4 
big pimpin 4 
slo 4 
Pure Xtc 4 
cdboy4u 3 
Black Regal 3 
MR.SMACKABITCH 3 
THE PETE-STA 3 
ReGaLiZe iT 3 
cruize1 3 
TRUDAWG 3 
thuglife 3 
casper38 3 
509Rider 3 
DaLocstah 3 
TRU505RYDA 3 
Yankochevelle 3 
sicko87 3 
T BONE 3 
Viejitos 36 Chylr 3 
gtimeseastlos 3 
DetroitFLEETLINE49 3 
BEN DOVER 3 
Liv4Lacs 3 
Salad Tosser 3 
Jodoka 3 
Dino 3 
JRO 3 
area651rider 3 
foey 2 
silver64 2 
East_Side_Souljah 2 
fiftythree 2 
killa lowrider 2 
6Deuced 2 
DirtySouth Cantina 2 
BIG DIRTY 2 
YellowAmigo 2 
CHROME-N-PAINT 2 
HIELO408 2 
NIMSTER64 2 
downsouthplaya 2 
modowned.com 2 
luxuriousloc's 2 
801Rider 2 
PantyDropper 2 
DISTINGUISHED1 2 
Kandy Drippa 2 
OneSexy95Fleetwood 2 
86LUXURIOUSSPORT 2 
ENGRAVER 2 
88monteSS 2 
Lux Cutty 2 
locotoys 2 
727Lowrider 2 
CYCLON3 2 
La Lo 2 
POPEYE4RMGT 2 
SJ BOMBA 2 
lowerdimension63 2 
crucialjp 2 
TOE-KNEE 2 
mr.pimpdaddy 2 
infectedpoohole 2 
USMC_DevilDawg 1 
863CANDYCADI 1 
1usamotorsports.com 1 
CHUCKIEBOY63 1 
exotic_civic_25 1 
texasdelta88 1 
SPECIALAGENTCHAVEZ 1 
5DEUCE 1 
SoTexCustomz 1 
manu samoa 1 
81_FLEETBROUM 1 
sic713 1 
Wikipedia.com 1 
monsterpuff 1 
C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 1 
baghdady 1 
Mugerjr 1 
Boricua Customs 1 
TYTE95 1 
B===Donkey Puch 1 
SICBSTRD 1 
superdodge2196 1 
Switchblade 1 
El-Fantasma 1 
Maverick 1 
cd blazin 1 
olskoolkaddy 1 
Sienna 1 
BROWN CHEVY 1 
THEREGAL 1 
Sin7 1 
LowRider_69 1 
tyhodge07 1 
lowrider 4 life 1 
HOSTILE CAPRICE 1 
caddyking 1 
sick six 1 
coco73chev 1 
westsidehydros 1 
thuglifeballin 1 
someansoclean78 1 
hearse driver 1 
japSW20 1 
Cadi-Lac'n 1 
kustombuilder 1 
g-style 1 
OGDinoe1 1 
ROLLIN DEEP 95 1 
drasticbean 1 
Big E 1 
bigbody93 1 
seriouscc 1 
ricks-94 caddy 1 
WestsideRider 1 
BullDog 1 
jugoDEcarlo 1 
wired62 1 
cloz | grumpy 1 
ecp63 1 
underageimp 1 
INSPIRATIONS SJ 1 
KandyCaddy 1 
LincolnJames 1 
MR LUXURIOUS 1 
PROJECT6DEUCE 1 
El raton 1 
stonedraiders1213 1 
xxxDOUGHBOYxxx 1 
DEVINERI 1 
DRAGGINTOY 1 
LOWLIFE67 1 
timdog57 1 
Iced2 1 
degre576 1 
NorCal75 1 
Hooked 2 Glass 1 
TwOtYme 1 
619SIXFOUR 1 
payfred 1 
:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=29672

:dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2007, 09:04 PM~9392363
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=29672
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 6 2007, 06:09 PM~9391824
> *homie good 4 you i had 2 doors also ,and this is a fleet fool so to me it aint shit fool,dont worry i will have a 2 door to make u drool you mool. :biggrin:
> *


 will it have 5.20's woody?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2007, 08:04 PM~9392363
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=29672
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2007, 09:06 PM~9392373
> *will it have 5.20's woody?
> *


BAH U BABOON


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2007, 09:00 PM~9392326
> *Top Posters in this topic
> 
> MAYHEM 2270
> Infamous James 784
> 1 LO 64 680
> abel 588
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 398
> vengence 139
> GOLDMEMBER 123
> D-Cheeze 103
> LUXURIOU$LAC 93
> God's Son2 93
> 79 cutty 71
> TAIB 39
> Supaf|y in the Ky 37
> DirtyBird2 33
> classic customs 31
> Eklips 25
> DOUBLE-V BABY 23
> blueouija 22
> JSpot69 22
> Crenshaw's Finest 22
> Badass94Cad 21
> EL_PASO 18
> Freakeone 18
> DownLow350 18
> 19PANCHO59 18
> razor 17
> avengemydeath 16
> Skim 15
> Flash_LuxuriouS 15
> Mr. White 14
> lolow 14
> laquerhead 14
> WhiteChocolate 12
> 61 Impala on 3 12
> kdogg213 12
> impala_631 12
> supreme 12
> topless65 10
> FORGIVEN 10
> scorpio5765 10
> brett 10
> GRINGO_CONNECT 10
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX 10
> $$bigjoker$$ 9
> HellRaiser87 9
> eastside1989 8
> DJLATIN 8
> SIC'N'TWISTED 7
> 514LUX_LINCOLN 7
> Lo_N_Lavish 7
> OldDirty 7
> PurpleLicious 6
> Lavish 6
> EGGZ CUSTOM FAB 6
> 66LOU 6
> Hny Brn Eyz 6
> TYLER_BANKS 5
> Regal King 5
> T_MINUS 5
> 91PurplePeopleEater 5
> BANKS 5
> geovela86 5
> pmdogg 5
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 5
> Tuna_Sammich 5
> HiLoHyDrOs 5
> rollinniagara 5
> MRPITIFUL 5
> 408SHARK 4
> 79regal 4
> Nothing But Trouble 4
> PIMPIN_POPE 4
> alex_low 4
> big pimpin 4
> slo 4
> Pure Xtc 4
> cdboy4u 3
> Black Regal 3
> MR.SMACKABITCH 3
> THE PETE-STA 3
> ReGaLiZe iT 3
> cruize1 3
> TRUDAWG 3
> thuglife 3
> casper38 3
> 509Rider 3
> DaLocstah 3
> TRU505RYDA 3
> Yankochevelle 3
> sicko87 3
> T BONE 3
> Viejitos 36 Chylr 3
> gtimeseastlos 3
> DetroitFLEETLINE49 3
> BEN DOVER 3
> Liv4Lacs 3
> Salad Tosser 3
> Jodoka 3
> Dino 3
> JRO 3
> area651rider 3
> foey 2
> silver64 2
> East_Side_Souljah 2
> fiftythree 2
> killa lowrider 2
> 6Deuced 2
> DirtySouth Cantina 2
> BIG DIRTY 2
> YellowAmigo 2
> CHROME-N-PAINT 2
> HIELO408 2
> NIMSTER64 2
> downsouthplaya 2
> modowned.com 2
> luxuriousloc's 2
> 801Rider 2
> PantyDropper 2
> DISTINGUISHED1 2
> Kandy Drippa 2
> OneSexy95Fleetwood 2
> 86LUXURIOUSSPORT 2
> ENGRAVER 2
> 88monteSS 2
> Lux Cutty 2
> locotoys 2
> 727Lowrider 2
> CYCLON3 2
> La Lo 2
> POPEYE4RMGT 2
> SJ BOMBA 2
> lowerdimension63 2
> crucialjp 2
> TOE-KNEE 2
> mr.pimpdaddy 2
> infectedpoohole 2
> USMC_DevilDawg 1
> 863CANDYCADI 1
> 1usamotorsports.com 1
> CHUCKIEBOY63 1
> exotic_civic_25 1
> texasdelta88 1
> SPECIALAGENTCHAVEZ 1
> 5DEUCE 1
> SoTexCustomz 1
> manu samoa 1
> 81_FLEETBROUM 1
> sic713 1
> Wikipedia.com 1
> monsterpuff 1
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 1
> baghdady 1
> Mugerjr 1
> Boricua Customs 1
> TYTE95 1
> B===Donkey Puch 1
> SICBSTRD 1
> superdodge2196 1
> Switchblade 1
> El-Fantasma 1
> Maverick 1
> cd blazin 1
> olskoolkaddy 1
> Sienna 1
> BROWN CHEVY 1
> THEREGAL 1
> Sin7 1
> LowRider_69 1
> tyhodge07 1
> lowrider 4 life 1
> HOSTILE CAPRICE 1
> caddyking 1
> sick six 1
> coco73chev 1
> westsidehydros 1
> thuglifeballin 1
> someansoclean78 1
> hearse driver 1
> japSW20 1
> Cadi-Lac'n 1
> kustombuilder 1
> g-style 1
> OGDinoe1 1
> ROLLIN DEEP 95 1
> drasticbean 1
> Big E 1
> bigbody93 1
> seriouscc 1
> ricks-94 caddy 1
> WestsideRider 1
> BullDog 1
> jugoDEcarlo 1
> wired62 1
> cloz | grumpy 1
> ecp63 1
> underageimp 1
> INSPIRATIONS SJ 1
> KandyCaddy 1
> LincolnJames 1
> MR LUXURIOUS 1
> PROJECT6DEUCE 1
> El raton 1
> stonedraiders1213 1
> xxxDOUGHBOYxxx 1
> DEVINERI 1
> DRAGGINTOY 1
> LOWLIFE67 1
> timdog57 1
> Iced2 1
> degre576 1
> NorCal75 1
> Hooked 2 Glass 1
> TwOtYme 1
> 619SIXFOUR 1
> payfred 1
> :0
> *


damn I'm up there... :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

MY LIL BOY BUSTING OUT WITH A CANDY BLUE FOR HIS BIRTHDAY


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2007, 01:16 AM~9394668
> *MY LIL BOY BUSTING OUT WITH A CANDY BLUE FOR HIS BIRTHDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your kids balling like you :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2007, 10:00 PM~9392326
> *Top Posters in this topic
> 
> MAYHEM 2270
> Infamous James 784
> 1 LO 64 680
> abel 588
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 398
> vengence 139
> GOLDMEMBER 123
> D-Cheeze 103
> LUXURIOU$LAC 93
> God's Son2 93
> 79 cutty 71
> TAIB 39
> Supaf|y in the Ky 37
> DirtyBird2 33
> classic customs 31
> Eklips 25
> DOUBLE-V BABY 23
> blueouija 22
> JSpot69 22
> Crenshaw's Finest 22
> Badass94Cad 21
> EL_PASO 18
> Freakeone 18
> DownLow350 18
> 19PANCHO59 18
> razor 17
> avengemydeath 16
> Skim 15
> Flash_LuxuriouS 15
> Mr. White 14
> lolow 14
> laquerhead 14
> WhiteChocolate 12
> 61 Impala on 3 12
> kdogg213 12
> impala_631 12
> supreme 12
> topless65 10
> FORGIVEN 10
> scorpio5765 10
> brett 10
> GRINGO_CONNECT 10
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX 10
> $$bigjoker$$ 9
> HellRaiser87 9
> eastside1989 8
> DJLATIN 8
> SIC'N'TWISTED 7
> 514LUX_LINCOLN 7
> Lo_N_Lavish 7
> OldDirty 7
> PurpleLicious 6
> Lavish 6
> EGGZ CUSTOM FAB 6
> 66LOU 6
> Hny Brn Eyz 6
> TYLER_BANKS 5
> Regal King 5
> T_MINUS 5
> 91PurplePeopleEater 5
> BANKS 5
> geovela86 5
> pmdogg 5
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 5
> Tuna_Sammich 5
> HiLoHyDrOs 5
> rollinniagara 5
> MRPITIFUL 5
> 408SHARK 4
> 79regal 4
> Nothing But Trouble 4
> PIMPIN_POPE 4
> alex_low 4
> big pimpin 4
> slo 4
> Pure Xtc 4
> cdboy4u 3
> Black Regal 3
> MR.SMACKABITCH 3
> THE PETE-STA 3
> ReGaLiZe iT 3
> cruize1 3
> TRUDAWG 3
> thuglife 3
> casper38 3
> 509Rider 3
> DaLocstah 3
> TRU505RYDA 3
> Yankochevelle 3
> sicko87 3
> T BONE 3
> Viejitos 36 Chylr 3
> gtimeseastlos 3
> DetroitFLEETLINE49 3
> BEN DOVER 3
> Liv4Lacs 3
> Salad Tosser 3
> Jodoka 3
> Dino 3
> JRO 3
> area651rider 3
> foey 2
> silver64 2
> East_Side_Souljah 2
> fiftythree 2
> killa lowrider 2
> 6Deuced 2
> DirtySouth Cantina 2
> BIG DIRTY 2
> YellowAmigo 2
> CHROME-N-PAINT 2
> HIELO408 2
> NIMSTER64 2
> downsouthplaya 2
> modowned.com 2
> luxuriousloc's 2
> 801Rider 2
> PantyDropper 2
> DISTINGUISHED1 2
> Kandy Drippa 2
> OneSexy95Fleetwood 2
> 86LUXURIOUSSPORT 2
> ENGRAVER 2
> 88monteSS 2
> Lux Cutty 2
> locotoys 2
> 727Lowrider 2
> CYCLON3 2
> La Lo 2
> POPEYE4RMGT 2
> SJ BOMBA 2
> lowerdimension63 2
> crucialjp 2
> TOE-KNEE 2
> mr.pimpdaddy 2
> infectedpoohole 2
> USMC_DevilDawg 1
> 863CANDYCADI 1
> 1usamotorsports.com 1
> CHUCKIEBOY63 1
> exotic_civic_25 1
> texasdelta88 1
> SPECIALAGENTCHAVEZ 1
> 5DEUCE 1
> SoTexCustomz 1
> manu samoa 1
> 81_FLEETBROUM 1
> sic713 1
> Wikipedia.com 1
> monsterpuff 1
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 1
> baghdady 1
> Mugerjr 1
> Boricua Customs 1
> TYTE95 1
> B===Donkey Puch 1
> SICBSTRD 1
> superdodge2196 1
> Switchblade 1
> El-Fantasma 1
> Maverick 1
> cd blazin 1
> olskoolkaddy 1
> Sienna 1
> BROWN CHEVY 1
> THEREGAL 1
> Sin7 1
> LowRider_69 1
> tyhodge07 1
> lowrider 4 life 1
> HOSTILE CAPRICE 1
> caddyking 1
> sick six 1
> coco73chev 1
> westsidehydros 1
> thuglifeballin 1
> someansoclean78 1
> hearse driver 1
> japSW20 1
> Cadi-Lac'n 1
> kustombuilder 1
> g-style 1
> OGDinoe1 1
> ROLLIN DEEP 95 1
> drasticbean 1
> Big E 1
> bigbody93 1
> seriouscc 1
> ricks-94 caddy 1
> WestsideRider 1
> BullDog 1
> jugoDEcarlo 1
> wired62 1
> cloz | grumpy 1
> ecp63 1
> underageimp 1
> INSPIRATIONS SJ 1
> KandyCaddy 1
> LincolnJames 1
> MR LUXURIOUS 1
> PROJECT6DEUCE 1
> El raton 1
> stonedraiders1213 1
> xxxDOUGHBOYxxx 1
> DEVINERI 1
> DRAGGINTOY 1
> LOWLIFE67 1
> timdog57 1
> Iced2 1
> degre576 1
> NorCal75 1
> Hooked 2 Glass 1
> TwOtYme 1
> 619SIXFOUR 1
> payfred 1
> :0
> *


:rofl: NICE CAST OF CHARACTERS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 7 2007, 10:32 AM~9396029
> *:rofl: NICE CAST OF CHARACTERS
> *


It needs a moon maiden or a moon maisen in there or maybe both... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 7 2007, 10:35 AM~9396058
> *It needs a moon maiden or a moon maisen in there or maybe both... :biggrin:
> *


wahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha fool :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 10:42 AM~9396105
> *wahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha fool :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

HAHAHA MOONMAIDEN


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2007, 07:00 PM~9392326
> *Top Posters in this topic
> 
> MAYHEM 2270
> Infamous James 784
> 1 LO 64 680
> abel 588
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 398
> vengence 139 </span>
> GOLDMEMBER 123
> D-Cheeze 103
> LUXURIOU 93
> God's Son2 93
> 79 cutty 71
> TAIB 39
> Supaf|y in the Ky 37
> DirtyBird2 33
> classic customs 31
> Eklips 25
> DOUBLE-V BABY 23
> blueouija 22
> JSpot69 22
> Crenshaw's Finest 22
> Badass94Cad 21
> EL_PASO 18
> Freakeone 18
> DownLow350 18
> 19PANCHO59 18
> razor 17
> avengemydeath 16
> <span style=\'color:red\'>Skim 15
> Flash_LuxuriouS 15
> Mr. White 14
> lolow 14
> laquerhead 14
> WhiteChocolate 12
> 61 Impala on 3 12
> kdogg213 12
> impala_631 12
> supreme 12
> topless65 10
> FORGIVEN 10
> scorpio5765 10
> brett 10
> GRINGO_CONNECT 10
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX 10
> $$bigjoker$$ 9
> HellRaiser87 9
> eastside1989 8
> DJLATIN 8
> SIC'N'TWISTED 7
> 514LUX_LINCOLN 7
> Lo_N_Lavish 7
> OldDirty 7
> PurpleLicious 6
> Lavish 6
> EGGZ CUSTOM FAB 6
> 66LOU 6
> Hny Brn Eyz 6
> TYLER_BANKS 5
> Regal King 5
> T_MINUS 5
> 91PurplePeopleEater 5
> BANKS 5
> geovela86 5
> pmdogg 5
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 5
> Tuna_Sammich 5
> HiLoHyDrOs 5
> rollinniagara 5
> MRPITIFUL 5
> 408SHARK 4
> 79regal 4
> Nothing But Trouble 4
> PIMPIN_POPE 4
> alex_low 4
> big pimpin 4
> slo 4
> Pure Xtc 4
> cdboy4u 3
> Black Regal 3
> MR.SMACKABITCH 3
> THE PETE-STA 3
> ReGaLiZe iT 3
> cruize1 3
> TRUDAWG 3
> thuglife 3
> casper38 3
> 509Rider 3
> DaLocstah 3
> TRU505RYDA 3
> Yankochevelle 3
> sicko87 3
> T BONE 3
> Viejitos 36 Chylr 3
> gtimeseastlos 3
> DetroitFLEETLINE49 3
> BEN DOVER 3
> Liv4Lacs 3
> Salad Tosser 3
> Jodoka 3
> Dino 3
> JRO 3
> area651rider 3
> foey 2
> silver64 2
> East_Side_Souljah 2
> fiftythree 2
> killa lowrider 2
> 6Deuced 2
> DirtySouth Cantina 2
> BIG DIRTY 2
> YellowAmigo 2
> CHROME-N-PAINT 2
> HIELO408 2
> NIMSTER64 2
> downsouthplaya 2
> modowned.com 2
> luxuriousloc's 2
> 801Rider 2
> PantyDropper 2
> DISTINGUISHED1 2
> Kandy Drippa 2
> OneSexy95Fleetwood 2
> 86LUXURIOUSSPORT 2
> ENGRAVER 2
> 88monteSS 2
> Lux Cutty 2
> locotoys 2
> 727Lowrider 2
> CYCLON3 2
> La Lo 2
> POPEYE4RMGT 2
> SJ BOMBA 2
> lowerdimension63 2
> crucialjp 2
> TOE-KNEE 2
> mr.pimpdaddy 2
> infectedpoohole 2
> USMC_DevilDawg 1
> 863CANDYCADI 1
> 1usamotorsports.com 1
> CHUCKIEBOY63 1
> exotic_civic_25 1
> texasdelta88 1
> SPECIALAGENTCHAVEZ 1
> 5DEUCE 1
> SoTexCustomz 1
> manu samoa 1
> 81_FLEETBROUM 1
> sic713 1
> Wikipedia.com 1
> monsterpuff 1
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 1
> baghdady 1
> Mugerjr 1
> Boricua Customs 1
> TYTE95 1
> B===Donkey Puch 1
> SICBSTRD 1
> superdodge2196 1
> Switchblade 1
> El-Fantasma 1
> Maverick 1
> cd blazin 1
> olskoolkaddy 1
> Sienna 1
> BROWN CHEVY 1
> THEREGAL 1
> Sin7 1
> LowRider_69 1
> tyhodge07 1
> lowrider 4 life 1
> HOSTILE CAPRICE 1
> caddyking 1
> sick six 1
> coco73chev 1
> westsidehydros 1
> thuglifeballin 1
> someansoclean78 1
> hearse driver 1
> japSW20 1
> Cadi-Lac'n 1
> kustombuilder 1
> g-style 1
> OGDinoe1 1
> ROLLIN DEEP 95 1
> drasticbean 1
> Big E 1
> bigbody93 1
> seriouscc 1
> ricks-94 caddy 1
> WestsideRider 1
> BullDog 1
> jugoDEcarlo 1
> wired62 1
> cloz | grumpy 1
> ecp63 1
> underageimp 1
> INSPIRATIONS SJ 1
> KandyCaddy 1
> LincolnJames 1
> MR LUXURIOUS 1
> PROJECT6DEUCE 1
> El raton 1
> stonedraiders1213 1
> xxxDOUGHBOYxxx 1
> DEVINERI 1
> DRAGGINTOY 1
> LOWLIFE67 1
> timdog57 1
> Iced2 1
> degre576 1
> NorCal75 1
> Hooked 2 Glass 1
> TwOtYme 1
> 619SIXFOUR 1
> payfred 1
> :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHA VENGINA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 11:00 AM~9396230
> *HAHAHA MOONMAIDEN
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaaaa ya moon maisen... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 7 2007, 01:10 PM~9397197
> *wahahahaaaaaaaaaaa ya moon maisen... :biggrin:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA JABA THE MOON MAIDEN


----------



## Badass94Cad

Crank Dat Kosha Boy

When I say "Vey" you say "Oy!"

:roflmao:


----------



## PORK CHOP

this topic is soooooooooooo gay :yes: :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 7 2007, 01:21 PM~9397294
> *Crank Dat Kosha Boy
> 
> When I say "Vey"  you say "Oy!"
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by PORK CHOP_@Dec 7 2007, 01:26 PM~9397328
> *this topic is soooooooooooo gay :yes:  :yes:
> *


THEN GO BACK TO YOUR FARM AND MOLEST YOUR LAMAS YA POLE SMOKER :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 02:26 PM~9397329
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY MENG. :angry: 

You must not have a lot of twirlies up there in Canada. :tongue:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 7 2007, 01:27 PM~9397340
> *THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY MENG.  :angry:
> 
> You must not have a lot of twirlies up there in Canada. :tongue:
> *


THAT WAS AS FUNNY AS A BOTTLE OF MILK?


----------



## kdogg213

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 02:29 PM~9397358
> *THAT WAS AS FUNNY AS A BOTTLE OF MILK?
> *


Sorry it didn't have anything to do with poo or man junk.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 01:12 PM~9397219
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA JABA THE MOON MAIDEN
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 7 2007, 01:45 PM~9397460
> *Sorry it didn't have anything to do with poo or man junk.
> *


MAN JUNKS YO DEPT U MOOK


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 02:51 PM~9397501
> *MAN JUNKS YO DEPT U MOOK
> *


My department, your chin. :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 7 2007, 01:52 PM~9397507
> *My department, your chin.  :0
> *



YOUR MOUFF MY SHIT IN IT!!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad

Looks like the Salisbury Steak from my school lunch program growing up.  Got any Tater Tots?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 7 2007, 01:56 PM~9397529
> *Looks like the Salisbury Steak from my school lunch program growing up.   Got any Tater Tots?
> *


NO...SORRY...


----------



## PORK CHOP

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 12:27 PM~9397338
> *THEN GO BACK TO YOUR FARM AND MOLEST YOUR LAMAS YA POLE SMOKER :uh:
> *


it ok its not your fault :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by PORK CHOP_@Dec 7 2007, 02:19 PM~9397648
> *it ok its not your fault :biggrin:
> *


wahaha u bastard :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHA INFAMOUS MOOLS IN


----------



## PORK CHOP

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 01:40 PM~9397757
> *wahaha u bastard :biggrin:
> *


im the kentucky donkey punch champ ass of last night :biggrin: and im sponsored KY jelly


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 01:23 PM~9397995
> *WAHAHA INFAMOUS MOOLS IN
> *











10-4 NKKA


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by PORK CHOP_@Dec 7 2007, 03:25 PM~9398012
> *im the kentucky donkey punch champ ass of last night :biggrin: and im sponsored KY jelly
> *


BUT THAT STILL DONT BEAT ME THE WORLDS HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMP FOOL IM SPONSORED MY MICROSOFT AND APPLE :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 01:45 PM~9398155
> *BUT THAT STILL DONT BEAT ME THE WORLDS HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMP FOOL IM SPONSORED MY MICROSOFT AND APPLE :biggrin:
> *


UR SPONSORED BY A TRANNYS ADAMS APPLE AND A MICROCAWK THATS ABOUT IT :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 7 2007, 04:52 PM~9398706
> *UR SPONSORED BY A TRANNYS ADAMS APPLE AND A MICROCAWK THATS ABOUT IT :uh:
> *


HEY THOSE ARE YOUR COMPANIES YOU BEEF CURTAIN


----------



## Infamous James

ITS THE GOLDEN SHOWER HOUR EARLY IN THE AFTERNOON...WAKE YO GOATMOUFF ASS UP


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 7 2007, 06:15 PM~9399266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS THE GOLDEN SHOWER HOUR EARLY IN THE AFTERNOON...WAKE YO GOATMOUFF ASS UP
> *


DONE MR BROWN SHOWER YAK MOUFF LOVER


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: WOOT


----------



## MAYHEM

w00t?????


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

Jesus Christ is in the house! ttt for the caddy


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 8 2007, 11:18 AM~9403541
> *Jesus Christ is in the house! ttt for the caddy
> *


----------



## robbie

what up luck


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

u teh ghey


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 8 2007, 09:58 PM~9406443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 9 2007, 11:48 AM~9409064
> *:roflmao:
> *


fokkin moon maiden!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 9 2007, 11:57 AM~9409117
> *fokkin moon maiden!!!
> *


hahaha ya moon maisen, did those mooks come to see the fleet?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 9 2007, 11:58 AM~9409121
> *hahaha ya moon maisen, did those mooks come to see the fleet?
> *


wahahaha no


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 8 2007, 07:58 PM~9406443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahah


----------



## MAYHEM

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Dec 7 2007, 05:52 PM~9398706-->
> 
> 
> 
> UR SPONSORED BY A TRANNYS ADAMS APPLE AND A MICROCAWK THATS ABOUT IT :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Dec 8 2007, 10:58 PM~9406443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 10:36 AM~9416756
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bwahaha you justin timbercawk wannabe ahahahahaha


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 10 2007, 11:50 AM~9416826
> *bwahaha you justin timbercawk wannabe ahahahahaha
> *


You look like the Rock's Mini Me. :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 10:51 AM~9416831
> *You look like the Rock's Mini Me. :roflmao:
> *


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Badass94Cad

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Badass94Cad, MAYHEM



:uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 11:51 AM~9416831
> *You look like the Rock's Mini Me. :roflmao:
> *


Or this ****.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 11:34 AM~9417079
> *Or this ****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u **** 






looks like you love to keep fahs on your comp you fruit basket :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 10 2007, 01:24 PM~9417366
> *u ****
> looks like you love to keep fahs  on your comp you fruit basket :uh:
> *


I found that in your Myspace pics, you cornhole cadet.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 12:28 PM~9417393
> *I found that in your Myspace pics, you cornhole cadet.
> *


KEEP TELLIN LIES YOU FRUIT BOOTY ,I DONT EVEN HAVE A MYSAPCE YOU CAWK LOVING DICK SMACK :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 10 2007, 01:38 PM~9417465
> *KEEP TELLIN LIES YOU FRUIT BOOTY ,I DONT EVEN HAVE A MYSAPCE YOU CAWK LOVING DICK SMACK :uh:
> *


I must have seen it on your workout site, you balloon knot nibbling man goo guzzler. :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 12:47 PM~9417531
> *I must have seen it on your workout site, you balloon knot nibbling man goo guzzler.  :0
> *


u man chowder munching cawk diving richard simmons loving lap diver :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 10 2007, 01:08 PM~9417682
> *u man chowder munching cawk diving richard simmons loving lap diver :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahaha


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 10 2007, 02:08 PM~9417682
> *u man chowder munching cawk diving richard simmons loving lap diver :uh:
> *


You semen swallowing poo hole punching Gloria Gaynor I Will Survive singing mens bathroom toe tapdancing out of the closet female hormone popping pillow biting manscape artist!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 01:31 PM~9417862
> *You semen swallowing poo hole punching Gloria Gaynor I Will Survive singing mens bathroom toe tapdancing out of the closet female hormone popping pillow biting manscape artist!!!
> *


wrong!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 10 2007, 02:33 PM~9417877
> *wrong!!!
> *


I know it's wrong, but now in Massachusetts they let you people marry.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 01:34 PM~9417892
> *I know it's wrong, but now in Massachusetts they let you people marry.
> *


you elton john moon maiden sailor swallower loose ass pipe eater


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 10 2007, 02:36 PM~9417913
> *you elton john moon maiden sailor swallower loose ass pipe eater
> *


Are those ball bag dents on your chin or did you just get slammed really hard into a headboard, you Hershey highway leaking Depends wearing buttplug popsicle sucking ballgag in public wearing rugburn on your knee having rape offspring? :ugh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Enough of that. Let's make fun of this bitch instead:










Dumb fuckin whore trying to sell a shitbox


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 01:46 PM~9417980
> *Are those ball bag dents on your chin or did you just get slammed really hard into a headboard, you Hershey highway leaking Depends wearing buttplug popsicle sucking ballgag in public wearing rugburn on your knee having rape offspring? :ugh:
> *


you cum dumpster meat ppole hider cawk to the eye loving loose ass pipe depends wearing cum sachel you are the offspring of elton john and liz menelli you fruity fuckin tube steak deep throat king


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Dec 10 2007, 01:53 PM~9418023-->
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of that.  Let's make fun of this bitch instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb fuckin whore trying to sell a shitbox
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf is that thing??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 01:53 PM~9418028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


waahahahahahahahahhaa handicaps ahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

thats a fuckin heshe


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 02:53 PM~9418028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look, he has his mouth open and no hands to fight you off!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 01:58 PM~9418057
> *Look, he has his mouth open and no hands to fight you off!
> *


looks like you mgot there before me ahahahaha


----------



## Badass94Cad

Isn't Bela Italian for pretty? Is that what your boyfriends call you?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 02:01 PM~9418078
> *Isn't Bela Italian for pretty?  Is that what your boyfriends call you?
> *


no thats what your wife and your mom call me dummy!!

bella= italian u dumb astard 

bela =hungarian 

2 totaly diffrent meanings you *** stronzza


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 10 2007, 03:04 PM~9418097
> *no thats what your wife and your mom call me dummy!!
> 
> bella= italian u dumb astard
> 
> bela =hungry for some cock
> 
> 2 totaly diffrent meanings you *** stronzza
> *


I see. :ugh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 02:06 PM~9418108
> *I see. :ugh:
> *


bah!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 11:31 AM~9417862
> *You semen swallowing poo hole punching Gloria Gaynor I Will Survive singing mens bathroom toe tapdancing out of the closet female hormone popping pillow biting manscape artist!!!
> *


shwaahahahah ya thats for sure...he sure is a three-toed nose gobblin raping 3mile 4head havin yedi shaving old spice wearing Ya Ya Sisterhood watching hitch polishing bone interrigator


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 10 2007, 06:37 PM~9420026
> *shwaahahahah ya thats for sure...he sure is a three-toed nose gobblin raping 3mile 4head havin yedi shaving old spice wearing Ya Ya Sisterhood watching hitch polishing bone interrigator
> *


you fucki infamous cock hadling lama meat sac taster ,beef jakker samsquanch looking used condom drinking cock gobblin


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 10 2007, 06:07 PM~9420705
> *you fucki  infamous cock hadling lama  meat sac taster ,beef jakker samsquanch looking used condom drinking cock gobblin
> *


 :uh: this coming from the one and only ****** munching triple trombone blowing oil can drinking fund raising car washing in a thong school girl scaring mobile home stealing fake christmas tree having hannukah harry lookin half jew-whole ape jack rabbit raping shoe shine bum


----------



## Infamous James

:edits and takes a dump:


----------



## Badass94Cad

:roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 10 2007, 09:13 PM~9421346
> *:uh: this coming from the one and only ****** munching triple trombone blowing oil can drinking fund raising car washing in a thong school girl scaring mobile home stealing fake christmas tree having hannukah harry lookin half jew-whole ape jack rabbit raping shoe shine bum
> *


wahahahahaha you fokkin meat socket ,ham an egger dick taker ,anal envader rump wranggler soy drinking noodle arm poodle walking ,mitten wearing ring around your anus goider taster ,sit the fuck down and let the real men talk you **** loving sand swimmer


----------



## Badass94Cad

Ah, you shit face cock master. (Wow, shit face cock master)
Listen, you donkey raping shit eater (Donkey raping shit eater)
(Baby's voice) Donkey raping shit eater
You'd fuck your uncle. (You'd fuck your uncle)

Shut your fucking face, uncle fucker.
You're a cock-sucking, ass-licking uncle fucker.
You're an uncle fucker, yes it's true.
NOBODY fucks uncles quite like you.

Shut your fucking face, uncle fucker.
You're the one who fucked your uncle, uncle fucker.
You don't eat or sleep or mow the lawn, just fuck your uncle all day long.

Uncle fucker. Uncle fucker. Uncle fucker.

Shut your fucking face, uncle fucker. (Uncle fucker.)
You're a boner-biting bastard uncle fucker.
You're an uncle fucker, I must say.
Well, you fucked your uncle yesterday!
Uncle fucker, that's U-N-C-L-E fuck you!
Uncle fucker ... Suck my balls


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 11 2007, 10:40 AM~9424896
> *Ah, you shit face cock master. (Wow, shit face cock master)
> Listen, you donkey raping shit eater (Donkey raping shit eater)
> (Baby's voice) Donkey raping shit eater
> You'd fuck your uncle. (You'd fuck your uncle)
> 
> Shut your fucking face, uncle fucker.
> You're a cock-sucking, ass-licking uncle fucker.
> You're an uncle fucker, yes it's true.
> NOBODY fucks uncles quite like you.
> 
> Shut your fucking face, uncle fucker.
> You're the one who fucked your uncle, uncle fucker.
> You don't eat or sleep or mow the lawn, just fuck your uncle all day long.
> 
> Uncle fucker. Uncle fucker. Uncle fucker.
> 
> Shut your fucking face, uncle fucker. (Uncle fucker.)
> You're a boner-biting bastard uncle fucker.
> You're an uncle fucker, I must say.
> Well, you fucked your uncle yesterday!
> Uncle fucker, that's U-N-C-L-E fuck you!
> Uncle fucker ... Suck my balls
> *


*
hey bitch i aint reading all that shit nikka*


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 11 2007, 08:31 AM~9424825
> *wahahahahaha you fokkin meat socket  ,ham an egger dick taker ,anal envader rump wranggler  soy drinking noodle arm poodle walking ,mitten wearing ring around your anus  goider taster ,sit the fuck down and let the real men talk you ****  loving sand swimmer
> *


 :uh: go back to bed u half baked orangutan faced bat lipped snake cawk gay bar hangin upside down stool sittin glee club supporting midget tossing go-go gadget double dong ass to yo mouff full monte jap slappin exxon valdez crashing skateboard P lookin muffler burn slidin' slack jaw outhouse hiding jihad having camel hider


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 11 2007, 12:41 PM~9425857
> *:uh: go back to bed u half baked orangutan faced bat lipped snake cawk gay bar hangin upside down stool sittin glee club supporting midget tossing go-go gadget double dong ass to yo mouff full monte jap slappin exxon valdez crashing skateboard P lookin muffler burn slidin' slack jaw outhouse hiding jihad having camel hider
> *


speak english you fuckin punjab loving towel head sniffer carpet flying dildo to the ass then mouth loving dinggleberry eating lama blowing downsyndrome raping cawk neck


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 11 2007, 12:45 PM~9425881
> *speak english you fuckin punjab loving towel head  sniffer carpet flying dildo to the ass then mouth loving dinggleberry eating lama blowing downsyndrome raping cawk neck*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 11 2007, 10:45 AM~9425881
> *speak english you fuckin punjab loving towel head  sniffer carpet flying dildo to the ass then mouth loving dinggleberry eating lama blowing downsyndrome raping cawk neck
> *


aka Good morning :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 11 2007, 12:51 PM~9425934
> *aka Good morning :uh:
> *


u 2 kind sir ,wtf up with your yaboo nikka :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 11 2007, 12:51 PM~9425934
> *aka Good morning :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 11 2007, 10:52 AM~9425944
> *u 2 kind sir ,wtf up with your yaboo nikka :uh:
> *


nuttin boosh u send an im yet?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 11 2007, 12:34 PM~9425320
> *hey bitch i aint reading all that shit nikka*
> [/b]


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 11 2007, 12:53 PM~9425963
> *nuttin boosh u send an im yet?
> *


wahaha yes


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 11 2007, 01:37 PM~9426257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET....


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 11 2007, 11:37 AM~9426257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: not mines...i got a hawt female noodie pic as a firewall.....scares nkkas like that away urry time


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 11 2007, 01:56 PM~9426395
> *:uh: not mines...i got a hawt female noodie pic as a firewall.....scares nkkas like that away urry time
> *


STFU U CAWK NECK WING NUT YOU GOT TRANNIES AND SHEMALES AS YOUR DREAM HESHES YOU STOOPID BAS-TURD :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 11 2007, 12:01 PM~9426428
> *STFU U CAWK NECK  WING NUT  YOU GOT TRANNIES AND SHEMALES AS YOUR DREAM HESHES YOU STOOPID BAS-TURD :uh:
> *


 :uh: omg noe ha-way


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 11 2007, 02:05 PM~9426450
> *:uh: omg noe ha-way
> *


O'RLY


----------



## MAYHEM

my diff cover


----------



## Badass94Cad

Nobody cares. Get back to post whoring. :uh:








No seriously, that's pretty damn nice man! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 12 2007, 10:58 AM~9433979
> *Nobody cares. Get back to post whoring. :uh:
> No seriously, that's pretty damn nice man! :thumbsup:
> *


wahahahahaha ok





thanx


----------



## Badass94Cad

Who did the work?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 12 2007, 11:03 AM~9434011
> *Who did the work?
> *


eazy the engraver


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 12 2007, 08:57 AM~9433973
> *my diff cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow that deff. does not look like shit at all


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 12 2007, 05:52 PM~9437466
> *wow that deff. does not look like shit at all
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## MAYHEM

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Somebody said I had a crush on you for posting soooooo much in this topic


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 13 2007, 12:19 PM~9443983
> *Somebody said I had a crush on you for posting soooooo much in this topic
> *


EVERYBODY KNOWS U IN LOVE WIFF ME U TOOL :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 13 2007, 10:19 AM~9443983
> *Somebody said I had a crush on you for posting soooooo much in this topic
> *


 :uh: was that somebody shyboo or scotty? i bet it was gary or lowridermatt doe


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 13 2007, 03:14 PM~9445292
> *:uh: was that somebody shyboo or scotty? i bet it was gary or lowridermatt doe
> *


WAHAHAHHAA


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 13 2007, 01:19 PM~9443983
> *Somebody said I had a crush on you for posting soooooo much in this topic
> *


I have a crush on your avatar. MMMMMM


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 13 2007, 03:31 PM~9445445
> *I have a crush on your avatar.  MMMMMM
> *


THATS AS CLOSE AS YOU WILL EVER GET YA BEARDED WONDER


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 13 2007, 04:33 PM~9445470
> *THATS AS CLOSE AS YOU WILL EVER GET YA BEARDED WONDER
> *


Maybe, but I have my own set of tits in my avatar. I get to go home to those every night. 



And no, they're not my manboobs. :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Clemens, Tejada named in Report
Pettitte, Roberts, Knoblauch, Justice, *Mayhem* also implicated
Posted: Thursday December 13, 2007 12:45PM; Updated: Thursday December 13, 2007 3:08PM

Roger Clemens, Brian McNamee
Roger Clemens works out with trainer Brian McNamee, who injected the Rocket with steroids, according to the Mitchell Report.
AP

Mitchell Report

NEW YORK (AP) -- Roger Clemens, Miguel Tejada and Andy Pettitte were named in the long-awaited Mitchell Report on Thursday, an All-Star roster linked to steroids and other performance-enhancing drugs that put a question mark -- if not an asterisk -- next to some of baseball's biggest moments.

Barry Bonds, already under indictment on charges of lying to a federal grand jury about steroids, and Gary Sheffield also showed up in baseball's most infamous lineup since the Black Sox scandal.

The report culminated a 20-month investigation by former Senate Majority Leader George Mitchell, hired by commissioner Bud Selig to examine the Steroids Era.

"Everyone involved in baseball over the past two decades -- commissioners, club officials, the players' association and players -- shares to some extent the responsibility for the steroids era," Mitchell said. "There was a collective failure to recognize the problem as it emerged and to deal with it early on."

Clemens was singled out in eight pages, with much of the information on the seven-time Cy Young Award winner coming from former major league strength coach Brian McNamee.

"According to McNamee, from the time that McNamee injected Clemens with Winstrol through the end of the 1998 season, Clemens' performance showed remarkable improvement," the report said. "During this period of improved performance, Clemens told McNamee that the steroids 'had a pretty good effect' on him."

McNamee also told investigators that "during the middle of the 2000 season, Clemens made it clear that he was ready to use steroids again. During the latter part of the regular season, McNamee injected Clemens in the buttocks four to six times with testosterone from a bottle labeled either Sustanon 250 or Deca-Durabolin."

Mitchell urged Selig to hold off on punishing players in the report "except in those cases where he determines that the conduct is so serious that discipline is necessary to maintain the integrity of the game."

Several stars named in the report could pay the price in Cooperstown, much the way Mark McGwire was kept out of the Hall of Fame this year merely because of steroids suspicion.

Besides Clemens and Pettitte, other ex-Yankees named include Mike Stanton, Chuck Knoblauch and Jason Grimsley. Orioles second baseman Brian Roberts also is in the report, as is Yankees and Braves postseason hero David Justice.

Other players include: Troy Glaus, Gary Matthews Jr., Rick Ankiel, Jay Gibbons, Mo Vaughn, Paul Lo Duca, Eric Gagne, Glenallen Hill, Gregg Zaun, Rondell White, Hal Morris, Todd Hundley, Larry Bigbie, Lenny Dykstra, David Segui, Matt Herges, Kevin Brown, Mike Lansing, Wally Joyner, Nook Logan, Jeremy Giambi, Benito Santiago, Denny Neagle, Ron Villone, Fernando Vina, Todd Pratt, Jack Cust, Matt Williams, John Rocker, Paul Byrd, F.P. Santangelo and Randy Velarde.

Some were linked to Human Growth Hormone, others to steroids.

"Former commissioner Fay Vincent told me that the problem of performance-enhancing substances may be the most serious challenge that baseball has faced since the 1919 Black Sox scandal," Mitchell said in the 409-page report.

"The illegal use of anabolic steroids and similar substances, in Vincent's view, is 'cheating of the worst sort.' He believes that it is imperative for Major League Baseball to 'capture the moral high ground' on the issue and, by words and deeds, make it clear that baseball will not tolerate the use of steroids and other performance-enhancing drugs."

"We identify some of the players who were caught up in this drive to gain a competitive advantage," the report said. "Other investigations will no doubt turn up more names and fill in more details, but that is unlikely to significantly alter the description of baseball's `steroids era' as set forth in this report."

Mitchell is a director of the Boston Red Sox, and some questioned whether that created a conflict.

"Judge me by my work," Mitchell said. "You will not find any evidence of bias, special treatment, for the Red Sox or anyone else. That had no effect on this investigation or this report, none whatsoever."

Giambi, under threat of discipline from Selig, was the only current player known to have cooperated with the Mitchell investigation.

"The players' union was largely uncooperative for reasons that I thought were largely understandable," Mitchell said.

In 2006, the Los Angeles Times reported that Grimsley had accused six players, including Clemens and Pettitte, in a federal agent's affidavit as players who had used performance-enhancing drugs. Both Clemens and Pettitte denied the rumors at the time.

Pettitte, who in September reached the 200-win mark, recently agreed to return to the Yankees for one year and $16 million after mulling retirement for at least the second time in recent years. He has long credited Clemens, his longtime friend and teammate, with boosting his workout regimen and enabling him to stay in better shape. The two men have both worked with trainer Brian McNamee, who has also reportedly been linked to figures in the Mitchell Report.

Clemens, who has not made a decision yet whether to play in 2008, has maintained his famously rigorous workout routine and credits his long hours in the gym with helping him continue to perform at a high level. He initially retired after the 2003 season, but, thanks in large measure to Pettitte's persuasion, joined the Astros instead and won the 2004 NL Cy Young at age 42. He joined the Yankees in June of this season and finished 6-6 with a 4.18 ERA, then had to leave his start during Game 3 of the AL Division Series with a hamstring injury in the third inning.

Rafael Palmeiro, who was suspended by MLB for failing a drug test just weeks after reaching the 3,000-hit mark, had angrily denied using steroids during an appearance before Congress in March of 2005. After his suspension later that summer, he speculated he might have tested positive after receiving a B-12 shot from Tejada, who was his teammate with the Orioles in 2004 and 2005. B-12 isn't a steroid or illegal, and subsequent searches of Tejada's other vials of B-12 found no traces of steroids.

Stanton has pitched for eight different teams over a 19-year-career and was once one of the game's premiere left-handed set-up men. Roberts is a switch-hitting speedster and two-time All-Star who had hit just 12 home runs in 1,502 at-bats through 2004 -- with a career high of five -- before breaking out for 18 in 2005, including seven in April alone.

Tejada won the 2002 AL MVP award with Oakland and drove in no fewer than 98 runs between 2000 and 2006. After playing 1,152 straight games, Tejada landed on the disabled list with a broken wrist this season after being hit by a pitch. He finished the 2007 season batting .296 with 18 HRs and 81 RBI in 133 games.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Dec 13 2007, 02:14 PM~9445292-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: was that somebody shyboo or scotty? i bet it was gary or lowridermatt doe
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither, I think he's from Ohio and is slightly jealous.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass94Cad_@Dec 13 2007, 02:31 PM~9445445
> *I have a crush on your avatar.  MMMMMM
> *


The one's in your avi are nice hangers too......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 13 2007, 03:35 PM~9445485
> *Maybe, but I have my own set of tits in my avatar.  I get to go home to those every night.
> And no, they're not my manboobs.  :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 13 2007, 03:38 PM~9445508
> *
> 
> Clemens, Tejada named in Report
> Pettitte, Roberts, Knoblauch, Justice, Mayhem also implicated
> Posted: Thursday December 13, 2007 12:45PM; Updated: Thursday December 13, 2007 3:08PM
> 
> Roger Clemens, Brian McNamee
> Roger Clemens works out with trainer Brian McNamee, who injected the Rocket with steroids, according to the Mitchell Report.
> AP
> 
> Mitchell Report
> 
> NEW YORK (AP) -- Roger Clemens, Miguel Tejada and Andy Pettitte were named in the long-awaited Mitchell Report on Thursday, an All-Star roster linked to steroids and other performance-enhancing drugs that put a question mark -- if not an asterisk -- next to some of baseball's biggest moments.
> 
> Barry Bonds, already under indictment on charges of lying to a federal grand jury about steroids, and Gary Sheffield also showed up in baseball's most infamous lineup since the Black Sox scandal.
> 
> The report culminated a 20-month investigation by former Senate Majority Leader George Mitchell, hired by commissioner Bud Selig to examine the Steroids Era.
> 
> "Everyone involved in baseball over the past two decades -- commissioners, club officials, the players' association and players -- shares to some extent the responsibility for the steroids era," Mitchell said. "There was a collective failure to recognize the problem as it emerged and to deal with it early on."
> 
> Clemens was singled out in eight pages, with much of the information on the seven-time Cy Young Award winner coming from former major league strength coach Brian McNamee.
> 
> "According to McNamee, from the time that McNamee injected Clemens with Winstrol through the end of the 1998 season, Clemens' performance showed remarkable improvement," the report said. "During this period of improved performance, Clemens told McNamee that the steroids 'had a pretty good effect' on him."
> 
> McNamee also told investigators that "during the middle of the 2000 season, Clemens made it clear that he was ready to use steroids again. During the latter part of the regular season, McNamee injected Clemens in the buttocks four to six times with testosterone from a bottle labeled either Sustanon 250 or Deca-Durabolin."
> 
> Mitchell urged Selig to hold off on punishing players in the report "except in those cases where he determines that the conduct is so serious that discipline is necessary to maintain the integrity of the game."
> 
> Several stars named in the report could pay the price in Cooperstown, much the way Mark McGwire was kept out of the Hall of Fame this year merely because of steroids suspicion.
> 
> Besides Clemens and Pettitte, other ex-Yankees named include Mike Stanton, Chuck Knoblauch and Jason Grimsley. Orioles second baseman Brian Roberts also is in the report, as is Yankees and Braves postseason hero David Justice.
> 
> Other players include: Troy Glaus, Gary Matthews Jr., Rick Ankiel, Jay Gibbons, Mo Vaughn, Paul Lo Duca, Eric Gagne, Glenallen Hill, Gregg Zaun, Rondell White, Hal Morris, Todd Hundley, Larry Bigbie, Lenny Dykstra, David Segui, Matt Herges, Kevin Brown, Mike Lansing, Wally Joyner, Nook Logan, Jeremy Giambi, Benito Santiago, Denny Neagle, Ron Villone, Fernando Vina, Todd Pratt, Jack Cust, Matt Williams, John Rocker, Paul Byrd, F.P. Santangelo and Randy Velarde.
> 
> Some were linked to Human Growth Hormone, others to steroids.
> 
> "Former commissioner Fay Vincent told me that the problem of performance-enhancing substances may be the most serious challenge that baseball has faced since the 1919 Black Sox scandal," Mitchell said in the 409-page report.
> 
> "The illegal use of anabolic steroids and similar substances, in Vincent's view, is 'cheating of the worst sort.' He believes that it is imperative for Major League Baseball to 'capture the moral high ground' on the issue and, by words and deeds, make it clear that baseball will not tolerate the use of steroids and other performance-enhancing drugs."
> 
> "We identify some of the players who were caught up in this drive to gain a competitive advantage," the report said. "Other investigations will no doubt turn up more names and fill in more details, but that is unlikely to significantly alter the description of baseball's `steroids era' as set forth in this report."
> 
> Mitchell is a director of the Boston Red Sox, and some questioned whether that created a conflict.
> 
> "Judge me by my work," Mitchell said. "You will not find any evidence of bias, special treatment, for the Red Sox or anyone else. That had no effect on this investigation or this report, none whatsoever."
> 
> Giambi, under threat of discipline from Selig, was the only current player known to have cooperated with the Mitchell investigation.
> 
> "The players' union was largely uncooperative for reasons that I thought were largely understandable," Mitchell said.
> 
> In 2006, the Los Angeles Times reported that Grimsley had accused six players, including Clemens and Pettitte, in a federal agent's affidavit as players who had used performance-enhancing drugs. Both Clemens and Pettitte denied the rumors at the time.
> 
> Pettitte, who in September reached the 200-win mark, recently agreed to return to the Yankees for one year and $16 million after mulling retirement for at least the second time in recent years. He has long credited Clemens, his longtime friend and teammate, with boosting his workout regimen and enabling him to stay in better shape. The two men have both worked with trainer Brian McNamee, who has also reportedly been linked to figures in the Mitchell Report.
> 
> Clemens, who has not made a decision yet whether to play in 2008, has maintained his famously rigorous workout routine and credits his long hours in the gym with helping him continue to perform at a high level. He initially retired after the 2003 season, but, thanks in large measure to Pettitte's persuasion, joined the Astros instead and won the 2004 NL Cy Young at age 42. He joined the Yankees in June of this season and finished 6-6 with a 4.18 ERA, then had to leave his start during Game 3 of the AL Division Series with a hamstring injury in the third inning.
> 
> Rafael Palmeiro, who was suspended by MLB for failing a drug test just weeks after reaching the 3,000-hit mark, had angrily denied using steroids during an appearance before Congress in March of 2005. After his suspension later that summer, he speculated he might have tested positive after receiving a B-12 shot from Tejada, who was his teammate with the Orioles in 2004 and 2005. B-12 isn't a steroid or illegal, and subsequent searches of Tejada's other vials of B-12 found no traces of steroids.
> 
> Stanton has pitched for eight different teams over a 19-year-career and was once one of the game's premiere left-handed set-up men. Roberts is a switch-hitting speedster and two-time All-Star who had hit just 12 home runs in 1,502 at-bats through 2004 -- with a career high of five -- before breaking out for 18 in 2005, including seven in April alone.
> 
> Tejada won the 2002 AL MVP award with Oakland and drove in no fewer than 98 runs between 2000 and 2006. After playing 1,152 straight games, Tejada landed on the disabled list with a broken wrist this season after being hit by a pitch. He finished the 2007 season batting .296 with 18 HRs and 81 RBI in 133 games.
> *


 :around:


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 12 2007, 09:57 AM~9433973
> *my diff cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice diff cover there tit bag


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Dec 13 2007, 07:30 PM~9448323
> *thats a nice diff cover there tit bag
> *


X 2 NIPS


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 13 2007, 05:37 PM~9446020
> *Neither, I think he's from Ohio and is slightly jealous.
> The one's in your avi are nice hangers too......
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

wake yo geriatric goat mouff ass up :uh:


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 14 2007, 07:42 AM~9452133
> *wake yo geriatric goat mouff ass up  :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 14 2007, 10:42 AM~9452133
> *wake yo geriatric goat mouff ass up  :uh:
> *


it is ya goider munching lama taster


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: wuts slappnin u garden gnome lookin rat faced bastard?


----------



## hittin back bumper

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Infamous James

omg no hawhey :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 14 2007, 11:43 AM~9452470
> *:uh: wuts slappnin u garden gnome lookin rat faced bastard?
> *


nuttin much you borat looking fatman fucker just got a hitting front bumper on my meat sac and its deep in his mouff ahahahahhaa


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 14 2007, 11:13 AM~9452698
> *nuttin much you borat looking fatman fucker just got a hitting front bumper on my meat sac and its deep in his mouff ahahahahhaa
> *


 :roflmao: bitch that was funny hahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Dec 14 2007, 12:19 PM~9452733
> *:roflmao: bitch that was funny hahaha
> *


whaha so whats with the infatuation wiff me bro???


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 14 2007, 11:29 AM~9452790
> *whaha so whats with the infatuation wiff me bro???
> *


no infatuation beezy i was just fucking wit u


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 14 2007, 11:29 AM~9452790
> *whaha so whats with the infatuation wiff me bro???
> *


:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Dec 14 2007, 12:51 PM~9452933
> *no infatuation beezy i was just fucking wit u
> *


hows that fuckin wiff me i see it as ,im your idol?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 14 2007, 01:02 PM~9453007
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Dec 14 2007, 10:51 AM~9452933
> *no infatuation beezy i was just fucking wit u
> *


 :uh: hand me my mirror jerome


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 14 2007, 12:04 PM~9453023
> *hows that fuckin wiff me i see it as ,im your  idol?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

bwahahahahaha donky sac puncher from wayyyyyyyyyy back!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 14 2007, 01:16 PM~9453129
> *bwahahahahaha donky sac puncher from wayyyyyyyyyy back!
> *


U CHICKEN FISTING DINGGLEBERRY EATING BULL STROKER!!!


----------



## Infamous James

stupid


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 14 2007, 01:25 PM~9453190
> * stupid
> *


YES HE SURE IS


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

wat


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: CAN I GET A WAT WAT


----------



## MAYHEM

W00t


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## God's Son2

dont mess with me cause I'm "straight outta Compton" :|


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: turn that frown upside down



















































:uh: then slap yo self


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 16 2007, 08:03 PM~9466281
> *:uh: turn that frown upside down
> :uh: then slap yo self
> *


put your fist in yo ass then hang yopurself!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Dec 17 2007, 06:02 PM~9471231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 18 2007, 09:49 AM~9475969
> *
> *


updates puto face quit spamming


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Dec 18 2007, 10:50 AM~9475980
> *updates puto face quit spamming
> *


post up your rusted bucket ya pito muncher


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 18 2007, 10:06 AM~9476058
> *post up your rusted bucket ya  pito muncher
> *


easy there cum bucket i just asked if there was any updates u goat shit eater :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Dec 18 2007, 11:20 AM~9476136
> *easy there cum bucket i just asked if there was any updates u goat shit eater :cheesy:
> *


how about i update my nuts on yo chin ya sheep herder


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 18 2007, 10:26 AM~9476176
> *how about i update my nuts on yo chin ya sheep herder
> *


thats gay why would u want to put your nuts on another mans chin :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Dec 18 2007, 11:32 AM~9476193
> *thats gay why would u want to put your nuts on another mans chin :uh:
> *


i heard u werent a man?


----------



## Infamous James

:0 happy kwanzaa


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 18 2007, 12:06 PM~9476366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did u s3ell your imp???


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 18 2007, 11:34 AM~9476505
> *did u s3ell your imp???
> *


:yes:

















































To Scotty


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 18 2007, 12:35 PM~9476514
> *:yes:
> To Scotty
> *


WAHAHAHA WHAT THE FUCK DID HE DO SELL HIS TRUCK LODS OF MOPS AND BUCKETS???


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Selling his ass and mouf......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 18 2007, 12:37 PM~9476527
> *Selling his ass and mouf......
> *


WELL WITH THAT PLAQUE ON THEM YELLOW TEEF IM SURE HE AINT MAKIN MUCH ON THAT END AND THE DRED LOCK ASS HAIRS MIGHT NOT DO MUCH FOR HIM TO??? :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 18 2007, 10:37 AM~9476527
> *Selling his ass and mouf......
> *


 :0 I SEE HES PAYING ON THE LAYAWAY PROGRAM


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 18 2007, 02:12 PM~9477469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

nice :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 18 2007, 03:47 PM~9477701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

heck yea :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 18 2007, 01:47 PM~9477701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YA SWEET ASS 68 NOVA


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 18 2007, 04:58 PM~9478284
> *YA SWEET ASS 68 NOVA
> *


wrong thats ugly :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: U R WRONG U RAT FACED THREE TOED BASTARD


----------



## MAYHEM

false!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: U YACK FACED SCHLOMOE POST PICS OF YOUR BURRIED CAR


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 19 2007, 05:06 PM~9485748
> *:uh: U YACK FACED SCHLOMOE POST PICS OF YOUR BURRIED CAR
> *


1ST POST PIX OF YOUR RIDE .....OK :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:








w00t w00t bytch now post up yer burried whip!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 19 2007, 05:34 PM~9485919
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w00t w00t bytch now post up yer burried whip!
> *


THATS THE WIP I DREW FOR YOU BOZO POST A REAL RIDE U POLE RYDER


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Bela did you sell your caddy yet bro?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2007, 05:38 PM~9485952
> *Bela did you sell your caddy yet bro?
> *


NO AND ITS PISSING ME OFF ,I WANT MY 62


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 05:38 PM~9485955
> *
> *


those goofs that were supposed to come on that weekend didn't show up?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 05:39 PM~9485958
> *NO AND ITS PISSING ME OFF ,I WANT MY 62
> *


damn it's a nice caddy, somebody has to pick that car up...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2007, 05:39 PM~9485965
> *those goofs that were supposed to come on that weekend didn't show up?
> *


NOPE,THOSE FOKKER DONT HAVE MONEY ,I TOLD EM NO TOUCJHING SHIT UNLESS YOU SERIOUS AND GOT $$$ SO I GUESS THAT SCURRD EM OFF :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 05:41 PM~9485975
> *NOPE,THOSE FOKKER DONT HAVE MONEY ,I TOLD EM NO TOUCJHING SHIT UNLESS YOU SERIOUS AND GOT $$$ SO I GUESS THAT SCURRD EM OFF :0
> *


A lot of dreamers and broke ass niccas these days man... :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2007, 05:40 PM~9485971
> *damn it's a nice caddy, somebody has to pick that car up...
> *


YA ITA A SWEET RIDE ,IF I DIDNT GET MARRIED ID KEEP IT AND GET MY 62 BIT NO SUCH LUCK ,WISH I WAS BALLING LIKE YOU BRO  :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2007, 03:41 PM~9485979
> *A lot of dreamers and broke ass niccas these days man... :uh:
> *



:uh: yep like me :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2007, 05:41 PM~9485979
> *A lot of dreamers and broke ass niccas these days man... :uh:
> *


I GOT NUMB NUTS WANTING TO TRADE RICERS AND MINI TRUCKS FOR IT AHAHAHAHA THOSE DOUCHES


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 05:42 PM~9485980
> *YA ITA A SWEET RIDE ,IF I DIDNT GET MARRIED ID KEEP IT AND GET MY 62 BIT NO SUCH  LUCK ,WISH I WAS BALLING LIKE YOU BRO   :biggrin:
> *


hahaha I ain't ballin that much these days man with those outrageous property taxes I have to pay... :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 19 2007, 05:42 PM~9485988
> *:uh: yep like me :angry:
> *


YA OK THERE RICHY RICH MOOK


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2007, 05:44 PM~9486002
> *hahaha I ain't ballin that much these days man with those outrageous property taxes I have to pay... :angry:
> *


I KNOW I GOT THEM DUMB ASS PAYMENTS TOO ...BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 05:43 PM~9485990
> *I GOT NUMB NUTS WANTING TO TRADE RICERS AND MINI TRUCKS FOR IT AHAHAHAHA THOSE DOUCHES
> *


damn that sucks man...But I think you'll find someone for sure by next spring though...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2007, 05:45 PM~9486020
> *damn that sucks man...But I think you'll find someone for sure by next spring though...
> *


IM SURE I WILL,FALL AND WINTER AINT REALLY THE TIME TO SELL


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2007, 03:44 PM~9486002
> *hahaha I ain't ballin that much these days man with those outrageous property taxes I have to pay... :angry:
> *


 :uh: YA WELL WE GOTTA WAR TO FUND HERE SO SHIT AINT CHEAP ANYWHURR :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 05:46 PM~9486037
> *IM SURE I WILL,FALL AND WINTER AINT REALLY THE TIME TO SEEL
> *


you got that right bro...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2007, 05:49 PM~9486062
> *you got that right bro...
> *


HEY DID U GET YOUR ENGRAVED PLAQUES YET???WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 19 2007, 05:48 PM~9486045
> *:uh: YA WELL WE GOTTA WAR TO FUND HERE SO SHIT AINT CHEAP ANYWHURR :angry:
> *


and it ain't getting any better over there either... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 05:50 PM~9486064
> *HEY DID U GET YOUR ENGRAVED PLAQUES YET???WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


I think you and I both know the answer to that...  But I'm getting another one engraved somewhere else though... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2007, 05:51 PM~9486081
> *I think you and I both know the answer to that...   But I'm getting another one engraved somewhere else though... :biggrin:
> *


DAMN BRO THATS OVER 1 YEAR NOW...I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE OTHER ONE U SENT OUT,KNOWING U ITS GONNA BE SICK :biggrin: MAKE SURE TO POST PIX


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2007, 03:41 PM~9485979
> *A lot of dreamers and broke ass niccas these days man... :uh:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 19 2007, 06:03 PM~9486173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yessad:
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA NIKKA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 04:05 PM~9486188
> *WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA NIKKA
> *


BWAHHAHAHA X WHITENIKKAWIFFABEARDOWNED


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 05:53 PM~9486099
> *DAMN BRO THATS OVER 1 YEAR NOW...I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE OTHER ONE U SENT OUT,KNOWING U ITS GONNA BE SICK :biggrin: MAKE SURE TO POST PIX
> *


sure will bro... :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

west up errbody? hows it chillin up dere in Canadian. hows the Queen? God bless her soul.


----------



## Boricua Customs

what up MAYHEM !!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 19 2007, 09:07 PM~9487830
> *what up MAYHEM !!
> *


nuttin much ,
whats up big dawg!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 19 2007, 09:07 PM~9487830
> *what up MAYHEM !!
> *


nuttin much ,
whats up big dawg!!


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 20 2007, 10:34 AM~9491556
> *nuttin much ,
> whats up big dawg!!
> *



shit, just cold as fuck here :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 20 2007, 10:37 AM~9491572
> *shit, just cold as fuck here  :uh:
> *


i hear that ,but today its not so bad,but we been getting snoweowned since sunday more than 25 inches fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 20 2007, 11:42 AM~9491938
> *i hear that ,but today its not so bad,but we been getting snoweowned since sunday more than 25 inches fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck
> *


Thats nice cruising weather.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 20 2007, 01:04 PM~9492472
> *Thats nice cruising weather.
> *


HELL YA BENDING CORNERS INTO SNOW BANKS IZ THA SHIIIIIIT


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 20 2007, 11:14 AM~9492529
> *HELL YA BENDING CORNERS INTO SNOW BANKS IZ THA SHIIIIIIT
> *


HAHAHAHA PUT A CHROME PLATED PLOW ON THE FRONT OF THE FLEET!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 20 2007, 01:17 PM~9492548
> *HAHAHAHA PUT A CHROME PLATED PLOW ON THE FRONT OF THE FLEET!
> *


NO WAY ITS GOTTA BE ENGRAVED,SO IT WILL BE DONE NEXT WEEK!!


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 20 2007, 11:45 AM~9492712
> *NO WAY ITS GOTTA BE ENGRAVED,SO IT WILL BE DONE NEXT WEEK!!
> *


THAT WOULD BE SICC THEN START A CAR CLUB CALLED THE SNOW PLOWS! :0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: X2


----------



## Infamous James

+ a WTF and a :thumbsdown:


----------



## DarknessWithin

it was a weak joke but its more serious than a joke cuz quebec gets hella snow.
+2 feet while i was out there. thats a whole lot of snow.


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

HERE SHARKY SHARKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 20 2007, 02:04 PM~9493545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: WHAT IS??? MAYHEMS ASS PIPE?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 20 2007, 04:48 PM~9493859
> *:uh: WHAT IS??? MAYHEMS ASS PIPE?
> *


no your cum garggling mouth you loose ass bastard!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 20 2007, 02:58 PM~9493930
> *no your cum garggling mouth you loose ass bastard!!
> *


 :uh: THAT IS JUST WROOD


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 20 2007, 04:59 PM~9493937
> *:uh: THAT IS JUST WROOD
> *


WRONG


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

AGAIN?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: you noe it


----------



## MAYHEM

nho hi downt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

sup maymay ?


----------



## Boricua Customs

:wave:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Have a good Christmas Mayhem!


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 23 2007, 12:06 PM~9513761
> *Have a good Christmas Mayhem!
> *



X 2


----------



## La Lo




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 24 2007, 07:57 AM~9519715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 u feetsmellin mook :biggrin: naw serious have a good one


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Dec 22 2007, 08:55 PM~9510549-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup maymay ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Boricua [email protected] 23 2007, 12:30 AM~9511715
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 61 Impala on [email protected] 23 2007, 12:06 PM~9513761
> *Have a good Christmas Mayhem!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Boricua [email protected] 23 2007, 11:19 PM~9517836
> *X 2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by La [email protected] 24 2007, 07:57 AM~9519715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 24 2007, 08:17 AM~9519747
> *x2 u feetsmellin mook  :biggrin: naw serious have a good one
> *



merry xmas to all u fokkerz


----------



## MAYHEM

luxuriou stands around like he got his salad tossed


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Merry Christmas ya moon maisen... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 24 2007, 02:54 PM~9521744
> *Merry Christmas ya moon maisen... :biggrin:
> *


marry xmas to you to ya moonmaiden ahahahahahahhaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 04:07 PM~9522224
> *marry xmas to you to ya moonmaiden ahahahahahahhaha
> *


wahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 24 2007, 04:08 PM~9522230
> *wahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


keep safe bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 02:39 PM~9521627
> *luxuriou stands around like he got his salad tossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahaha WHAT A TOOL! :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 24 2007, 09:39 PM~9524181
> *hahahaha WHAT A TOOL! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

MAUAHAHAHAHAHA WHAT A FUCKIN TOOOOOOL!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

MAUAHAHAHAHAHA WHAT A FUCKIN TOOOOOOL!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

MAUAHAHAHAHAHA WHAT A FUCKIN TOOOOOOL!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

MAUAHAHAHAHAHA WHAT A FUCKIN TOOOOOOL!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

MAUAHAHAHAHAHA WHAT A FUCKIN TOOOOOOL!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

WAHT A TOOL!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 24 2007, 11:13 PM~9524717
> *WAHT A TOOL!
> *


wat a tool whahahha


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

wat a tool


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

MAUAHAHAHAHAHA WHAT A FUCKIN TOOOOOOL!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:19 PM~9524733
> *wat a tool whahahha
> *


what a toooooooooooooool Foooool!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:23 PM~9524765
> *what a toooooooooooooool Foooool!
> *


tru that toooool


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:24 PM~9524770
> *tru that toooool
> *


1-800-RENT-A-TOOOOOOOOOOLLL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

IM SUCH A TOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:27 PM~9524785
> *IM SUCH A TOOOOOOOOL!
> *


A FUCKIN TOOOL!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:25 PM~9524778
> *1-800-RENT-A-TOOOOOOOOOOLLL
> *


hahahahhaha


TOOL THAAT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:28 PM~9524797
> *hahahahhaha
> TOOL THAAT
> *


TOOOOOOOOL COOL 4 SCHOOOOOL FOOOOOOL!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

I MASTERBATE WITH TOOOOOOLS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:29 PM~9524804
> *TOOOOOOOOL COOL 4 SCHOOOOOL FOOOOOOL!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

TOOL TIME!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Dec 24 2007, 11:30 PM~9524809-->
> 
> 
> 
> I MASTERBATE WITH TOOOOOOLS :dunno:  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:30 PM~9524811
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> TOOL TIME!
> *



TOOLS R US!!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:31 PM~9524817
> *TOOLS R US!!!!!
> *



Tooliewacker


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

MAN YOU GUYS ARE TOOOOL!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:33 PM~9524824
> *MAN YOU GUYS ARE TOOOOL!
> *


I Tool u that already


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ADD MORE SUGAR TOOL MY TOOL-AID!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:35 PM~9524834
> *HADD MORE SUGAR FOR MY TOOL-AID!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


have u seen the Toolinator


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:34 PM~9524830
> *I Tool u that already
> *


I KNOW TOOOOOOOL, 

TOOOOL BE OR NOT TOOOL BE...THAT IS THE QUESTION! :scrutinize:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:37 PM~9524845
> *I KNOW TOOOOOOOL,
> 
> TOOOOL BE OR NOT TOOOL BE...THAT IS THE QUESTION! :scrutinize:
> *



waahhahahahhahahahahhahahha


Thats so toolnny


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:36 PM~9524837
> *
> have u seen the Toolinator
> *


YES I HAVE SEEN IT TOOL TIMES ONLY, !


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:39 PM~9524852
> *YES I HAVE SEEN IT TOOL TIMES ONLY, !
> *


Thats toolal un called for


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:40 PM~9524857
> *Thats toolal un called for
> *


I WENT TO THE GAS STATION TO REFILL ON TOOOOL!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:41 PM~9524864
> *I WENT TO THE GAS STATION TO REFILL ON TOOOOL!
> *



Wat tool u use to fix ur car?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

I LIKE THAT ROCK GROUP CALLED TOOL!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 24 2007, 11:42 PM~9524873
> *Wat tool u use to fix ur car?
> *


MY TOOL OF CHOICE IS THE BLUE ONE, YOU KNOW... THAT TOOL OVER THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:43 PM~9524877
> *I LIKE THAT ROCK GROUP CALLED TOOL!
> *


Tool is a littl old sktool


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MAYHEM, *Lux Cutty*


look at that tool wannabe


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:47 PM~9524896
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MAYHEM, Lux Cutty
> look at that tool wannabe
> *


YEAH, FAKE ASS CRAFTSMAN, THAT DUDE AINT TOOL!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:48 PM~9524903
> *YEAH, FAKE ASS CRAFTSMAN, THAT DUDE AINT TOOL!!
> *


lux cutty is jus a little tool


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 24 2007, 11:51 PM~9524920
> *lux cutty is jus a little tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHA 7/16 TOOOOOL FOOOL!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

thats tool funny


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Tool<span style='font-siz


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

MARRY CHRIMAS MAYHEM!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs

Merry Christmas !!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

MERRY XMAS FOKKER! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 25 2007, 12:24 AM~9525179
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS FOKKER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam wat a tool! :0 

Marry Chrismas


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 25 2007, 12:25 AM~9525187
> *dam wat a tool!  :0
> 
> Marry Chrismas
> *



:roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahahhhahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 25 2007, 11:13 AM~9526897
> *wahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahahhhahahahahahhahahahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 25 2007, 11:13 AM~9526897
> *wahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahahhhahahahahahhahahahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

Merry Christmas you half-of-a-Santa lookin bald gnome bastard...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 25 2007, 03:52 PM~9529458
> *Merry Christmas you half-of-a-Santa lookin bald gnome bastard...
> *


x2


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 25 2007, 08:39 PM~9530070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o sh!t 1 is bad enough! NOT 3 :0


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Dec 25 2007, 11:51 AM~9527072-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha u sperfried ass clown ahahaha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 25 2007, 01:58 PM~9527829
> *:biggrin:
> *


luxuriou$crap ahahahahahaha


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 26 2007, 10:34 AM~9534322
> *haha u sperfried ass clown ahahaha
> luxuriou$crap ahahahahahaha
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 25 2007, 06:52 PM~9529458
> *Merry Christmas you half-of-a-Santa lookin bald gnome bastard...
> *


thanx you misses clause looking 1 eyed 3 tits to the ankle anus swollen whore bag!!


----------



## MAYHEM

thats some bent up shit???


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 26 2007, 10:37 AM~9534341
> *thats some bent up shit???
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

true


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 26 2007, 02:06 PM~9534517
> *
> *


x2 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Looks like a Caddy Emblem


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 26 2007, 03:08 PM~9534883
> *Looks like a Caddy Emblem
> *


or your face?


----------



## Infamous James

:0 a shaddy


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 27 2007, 01:17 AM~9539372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 27 2007, 01:17 AM~9539372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1lo64?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 26 2007, 11:17 PM~9539372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: hahah that should say EVERYONE


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

HAHA


----------



## Infamous James

...........


----------



## MAYHEM

ok


----------



## Infamous James

:twak:


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 27 2007, 05:51 PM~9543952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 27 2007, 01:17 AM~9539372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i made that


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 24 2007, 11:43 PM~9524877
> *I LIKE THAT ROCK GROUP CALLED TOOL!
> *


U idot billy im never listening to u again first off i was dumb to listen to u for wonting to make fun of mayhem. second i dont even no wat the heck we were talkin about all i know u said u like the tool. and then u saying ur back hurts thats a lie look at this










u Stupied cow porker


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 27 2007, 08:13 PM~9545054
> *U idot billy im never listening to u again first off i was dumb to listen to u for wonting to make fun of mayhem. second i dont even no wat the heck we were talkin about all i know u said u like the tool. and then u saying ur back hurts thats a lie look at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u Stupied cow porker
> *


wahahahahahahahahahah biily is a dumb fuck 4 sure ahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

:cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 27 2007, 09:41 AM~9541459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The crome caddy logo..Is that a decal or is that painted...more pics of the Fleet please :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 27 2007, 08:13 PM~9545054
> *U idot billy im never listening to u again first off i was dumb to listen to u for wonting to make fun of mayhem. second i dont even no wat the heck we were talkin about all i know u said u like the tool. and then u saying ur back hurts thats a lie look at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u Stupied cow porker
> *


wahahahah you tool, your mayhems lil snuggle bunny now! bwahahahahahaha OWNED! ! wahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 28 2007, 10:11 PM~9554634
> *wahahahah you tool, your mayhems lil snuggle bunny now! bwahahahahahaha OWNED!  ! wahahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


hey go ride a cow :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 27 2007, 08:54 PM~9545315
> *wahahahahahahahahahah biily is a dumb fuck 4 sure ahahahaha
> *


bwahahahahah stfu ya french kissin colon cleanser!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Supaf|y in the Ky, LUXURIOU$LAC


hey cow porker :wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 28 2007, 10:19 PM~9554823
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Supaf|y in the Ky, LUXURIOU$LAC
> hey cow porker  :wave:
> *


wahahaha mayhems lil bunny! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 28 2007, 10:19 PM~9554822
> *bwahahahahah stfu ya french kissin colon cleanser!
> *


 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Supaf|y in the Ky, LUXURIOU$LAC, LuxuriouSMontreaL


now its a party! :cheesy: 

we need mayhem now!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 28 2007, 10:23 PM~9554861
> *:0
> *


you too,.... ya non having reverse rims in the back of that lac terd pincher! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 28 2007, 10:22 PM~9554856
> *wahahaha mayhems lil bunny! :biggrin:
> *


wahahha thats funny rod rider


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 28 2007, 10:24 PM~9554873
> *you too,.... ya non having reverse rims in the back of that lac terd pincher! :biggrin:
> *


now ur callin out dave


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 28 2007, 10:24 PM~9554876
> *wahahha thats funny rod rider
> *


wahahaha mayhem would you please remove those pics from my topic! bwahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 28 2007, 10:25 PM~9554890
> *now ur callin out dave
> *


no im not im helping him... :biggrin: eventually he will have that done cause of my ass...bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 28 2007, 10:24 PM~9554873
> *you too,.... ya non having reverse rims in the back of that lac terd pincher! :biggrin:
> *


whatcha know about that ya Southern tool... :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 28 2007, 10:25 PM~9554893
> *wahahaha mayhem would you please remove those pics from my topic! bwahahaha :biggrin:
> *


its ok i didnt like the pics mayhem was good cool enought to remove em i quess u jus like seeing 187 year old cunt and 64536 pound girls


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 28 2007, 10:27 PM~9554904
> *no im not im helping him... :biggrin:  eventually he will have that done cause of my ass...bwahahahahahaha! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 28 2007, 10:27 PM~9554908
> *whatcha know about that ya Southern tool... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 28 2007, 10:28 PM~9554916
> *its ok i didnt like the pics mayhem was good cool enought to remove em i quess u jus like seeing 187 year old cunt and 64536 pound girls
> *


yes :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 28 2007, 10:28 PM~9554922
> *:biggrin:
> *


ya tool, you're getting married with your sister Tonya and she talks like you... :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 28 2007, 10:29 PM~9554930
> *yes :cheesy:
> *


thats not right u lard loving wrinkled cunt lover :loco:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 28 2007, 10:30 PM~9554934
> *ya tool, you're getting married with your sister Tonya and she talks like you... :biggrin:
> *


there not related cause she is actualy smart


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 28 2007, 10:30 PM~9554934
> *ya tool, you're getting married with your sister Tonya and she talks like you... :biggrin:
> *


(bwahahaha my sister_, wahahah ya goof, not everyone in ky is inbred, only the ones on the eastern part! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 28 2007, 10:32 PM~9554956
> *(bwahahaha my sister_, wahahah ya goof, not everyone in ky is inbred, only the ones on  the eastern part! :biggrin:
> *


true :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 28 2007, 10:31 PM~9554948
> *there not related cause she is actualy smart
> *


:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 28 2007, 10:32 PM~9554956
> *(bwahahaha my sister_, wahahah ya goof, not everyone in ky is inbred, only the ones on  the eastern part! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Boricua Customs

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Yankochevelle

Whats up Peoples  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## luxurylows

B
U
M
P
FOR THE FLEET


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by Yankochevelle_@Dec 28 2007, 11:29 PM~9555388
> *Whats up Peoples   :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Dec 28 2007, 10:11 PM~9554634-->
> 
> 
> 
> wahahahah you tool, your mayhems lil snuggle bunny now! bwahahahahahaha OWNED!  ! wahahahahahaha :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wqahahahah your boy called your drive in foarhead out nikka!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 10:19 PM~9554822
> *bwahahahahah stfu ya french kissin colon cleanser!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eat a cawk you turd bitting salad tossing gootch muncher!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 28 2007, 10:30 PM~9554934
> *ya tool, you're getting married with your sister Tonya and she talks like you... :biggrin:
> *


bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

whahahaha what up ya howard tha duck lookin bastard!


----------



## MAYHEM

you suck at the internets go back to farming you inbred downsyndrome cock eyed fruit basket????


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Infamous James

TTTrashcan


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

bwahahahahahaha MAYHEM PLEASE DELETE THAT STUFF OUT MY POST, BWHAHAHAHAHAHA,


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 30 2007, 02:02 AM~9562983
> *bwahahahahahaha MAYHEM PLEASE DELETE THAT STUFF OUT MY POST, BWHAHAHAHAHAHA,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 30 2007, 02:07 AM~9563047
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


freakin nerd for a poor man u sure are on here alot :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Dec 29 2007, 11:59 PM~9561862-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahahahahahahah that cow humping turd pincher
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 30 2007, 02:02 AM~9562983
> *bwahahahahahaha MAYHEM PLEASE DELETE THAT STUFF OUT MY POST, BWHAHAHAHAHAHA,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that supaflyahahahhahahhahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 30 2007, 07:40 AM~9564150
> *freakin nerd for a poor man u sure are on here alot  :uh:
> *


yeah cause I'm a poor man and don't have any cash to do other things...


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 30 2007, 12:02 AM~9562983
> *bwahahahahahaha MAYHEM PLEASE DELETE THAT STUFF OUT MY POST, BWHAHAHAHAHAHA,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


superfly with no KY :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahahhahhahahahha


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :0 wuddup weekend warrior?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 30 2007, 03:32 PM~9565703
> *:uh:  :0 wuddup weekend warrior?
> *


u tell me week end troller


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 30 2007, 03:35 PM~9565734
> *asked to leave c.c. bwaaaaaaaaaaaahahhahaah
> *


???????????????/wtf infamousahahahhahahahahahhaah


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: baha welcome to november 2007


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 30 2007, 03:37 PM~9565758
> *:uh: baha welcome to november 2007
> *


its september here? :uh: 2005


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 30 2007, 01:38 PM~9565769
> *its september here? :uh: 2005
> *


 :uh: time warpowned


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 30 2007, 03:39 PM~9565781
> *:uh: time warpowned
> *


again?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: please believe it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 30 2007, 12:33 PM~9564850
> *wahahahahahahahah that cow humping turd  pincher
> is that supaflyahahahhahahhahaha
> *


hahahah yesahahahahahaha


----------



## God's Son2

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ahhahahahahahahahahah ahahahahahah hahaha hah ha ha a h


----------



## Infamous James

:around:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 30 2007, 06:40 PM~9567738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :burn:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt for mayham


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 31 2007, 10:01 AM~9571834
> *ttt for mayham
> *


thanx mr tou tou :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

borffffffffffffff


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 30 2007, 07:40 PM~9567738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

Somebody should P-shop his schnauzzzzz


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 31 2007, 12:04 PM~9572458
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Somebody should P-shop his schnauzzzzz
> *


THEY PUT YOUR NOSE AND EARS ON ME U FOKKER!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 31 2007, 11:58 AM~9572818
> *THEY PUT YOUR NOSE AND EARS ON ME U FOKKER!!
> *


:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

BORFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 31 2007, 12:32 PM~9573555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: thank u jeebus


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahaha tony ho ahahahahahaha
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=382819


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: ok


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Happy New year homie


----------



## Boricua Customs

Happy New Year !!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

happy new year mayhem


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Dec 31 2007, 06:36 PM~9575349-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New year homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Boricua Customs_@Dec 31 2007, 08:22 PM~9576304
> *happy new years homies!!!  *


----------



## Infamous James

get rich this year fokker


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Yankochevelle

HAPPY NEW YEAR CLOWN!! :biggrin: I couldnt find post last night! :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

happy new year you CRAZY BASTARD


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 1 2008, 03:16 PM~9581226
> *happy new year you CRAZY BASTARD
> *


X3 U BEEZIE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Yankochevelle+Jan 1 2008, 04:06 PM~9580903-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR CLOWN!! :biggrin:  I couldnt find post last night! :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u to bro
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 05:16 PM~9581226
> *happy new year you CRAZY BASTARD
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you to ya silly freak?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Jan 1 2008, 05:33 PM~9581329
> *X3 U BEEZIE
> *


u 2 mc sneezy


----------



## Infamous James

:biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Happy new year fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## My98Lincoln

:rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Jan 1 2008, 06:17 PM~9581590-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 09:25 PM~9582942
> *Happy new year fokker... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u 2 bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 1 2008, 11:27 PM~9584123
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jan 1 2008, 11:55 PM~9584318
> *:rofl:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 2 2008, 11:44 AM~9586835
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

did you finally get the package


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :ugh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:yes: :yessad: :no: :nosad: :yessad: :no: :nosad: :yes: :nosad: :no: :yessad: :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 2 2008, 11:54 AM~9586911
> *did you finally get the package
> *


haha ya i got it on friday bro thanx ,but u seem to be missing a few things??/hahahahhaha :0


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

^^ :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 31 2007, 08:34 AM~9572269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 2 2008, 11:18 PM~9589554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
damn i want to fuck her


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jan 3 2008, 12:22 PM~9596048
> *:0
> damn i want to fuck her
> *


to bad she thinks your a needle dick...


----------



## kdogg213

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 3 2008, 12:47 PM~9596164
> *to bad she thinks your a needle dick...
> *




:0 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jan 3 2008, 09:22 AM~9596048
> *:0
> damn i want to fuck her
> *


X2


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 3 2008, 05:47 PM~9596164
> *to bad she thinks your a needle dick...
> *


hahaha you microprick roidboy


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jan 3 2008, 04:04 PM~9597467
> *hahaha you microprick roidboy
> *


you dickless beef curtain jew harp ahahahahaha


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jan 3 2008, 01:04 PM~9597467
> *hahaha you microprick roidboy
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

WHATS UP DOGGIE  HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## D-Cheeze

RHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jan 3 2008, 10:22 AM~9596048
> *:0
> damn i want to fuck her
> *


 :uh: out of what u jew?


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 3 2008, 12:15 PM~9596026
> *TTT
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

wakey wakey get TAIBS hand off yo snakey :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 3 2008, 10:11 PM~9600589
> *:uh:
> :uh: out of what u jew?
> *


wajhahahhaha


----------



## D-Cheeze

blahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaahahahaa


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 2 2008, 06:18 PM~9589554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy shit shes hott


----------



## kdogg213

x2


----------



## Infamous James

YA SHES ONE SURE FIRE WHORE


----------



## MAYHEM

orly


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 4 2008, 12:26 PM~9606217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: DOUBLE CAWKMOUFFS :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 4 2008, 05:27 PM~9607648
> *:uh: DOUBLE CAWKMOUFFS :cheesy:
> *


WAHAHA


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T
Mayhem, do you still have that fleet?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 4 2008, 07:49 PM~9608694
> *T
> T
> T
> Mayhem, do you still have that fleet?
> *


YES I DO...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 4 2008, 05:49 PM~9608694
> *T
> T
> T
> Mayhem, do you still have that fleet?
> *


 :uh: actually the abominable snow man has it in the front yard


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 4 2008, 10:46 PM~9609995
> *:uh: actually the abominable snow man has it in the front yard
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 4 2008, 05:03 PM~9608804
> *YES I DO...
> *


still getting that snow plow attachment for those long montreal winters ?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 5 2008, 12:53 AM~9611113
> *still getting that snow plow attachment for those long montreal winters ?
> *


already done and my first customer is dave!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: u gonna attach a plow to dave???


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 5 2008, 09:18 AM~9612841
> *:uh: u gonna attach a plow to dave???
> *


yea his mouff!! you infamous jewharp...


----------



## Boricua Customs

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs

:cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

TTT for the most pages on a buildup. :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 5 2008, 01:44 PM~9614014
> *TTT for the most pages on a buildup. :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## THE PETE-STA

SUP YA CRAZY FOKKER?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 5 2008, 11:24 AM~9613877
> *yea his mouff!! you infamous jewharp...
> *


 :uh: mr plow mr plow


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 6 2008, 06:11 PM~9622524
> *SUP YA CRAZY FOKKER?
> *


nuttin much liver lips and you???


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 6 2008, 06:42 PM~9624119
> *nuttin much liver lips and you???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS FUCKER SAID "LIVER LIPS" YOU A FOOL HOMIE :biggrin: 

NOTHIN MAN JUST CHILLIN, TRYING TO GET MY 60 IMPALAS INTERIOR BACK SO I CAN START ON THIS DAMN RAG


----------



## Boricua Customs

:wave: :wave:


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T
FOR THA FLEET BUILD


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 6 2008, 10:13 PM~9624448
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THIS FUCKER SAID "LIVER LIPS" YOU A FOOL HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> NOTHIN MAN JUST CHILLIN, TRYING TO GET MY 60 IMPALAS INTERIOR BACK SO I CAN START ON THIS DAMN RAG
> *


wahahaha u sir are balling way outta control you barrel ass,how about showin me some love fokker throw me sum $$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YOU HAVE MORE LOOT CAKES THAN THE QUEEN OF CANADA HERSELF FOOL DONT BE AXIN AMERICANS FOR SNAPS FOOL :thumbsdown:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 7 2008, 10:29 AM~9629356
> *:uh: YOU HAVE MORE LOOT CAKES THAN THE QUEEN OF CANADA HERSELF FOOL DONT BE AXIN AMERICANS FOR SNAPS FOOL :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 7 2008, 10:29 AM~9629356
> *:uh: YOU HAVE MORE LOOT CAKES THAN THE QUEEN OF CANADA HERSELF FOOL DONT BE AXIN AMERICANS FOR SNAPS FOOL :thumbsdown:
> *


look at this lazy fuck just cuz you are a multi millionaire and dont work fokker dont mean u can give advise u tulip planting armadillo fokker


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: you live in a safe and swim in gold bullion u rich bastard


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 6 2008, 03:28 PM~9622149
> *
> *


tell them to be at the shop at 8 in the morning, i got two for them. good teeth and everything :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://airgraver.com/


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 7 2008, 09:47 PM~9634941
> *http://airgraver.com/
> *


use it on your car..


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 7 2008, 11:06 PM~9635234
> *use it on your car..
> *


I LL USE IT ON YOUR ANUS :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: i bet u would


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 8 2008, 10:58 AM~9638419
> *:uh: i bet u would
> *


WELL U LOVED IT??I AINT HEARING ANY COMPLAINTS OUTTA YOU FOKKER?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 8 2008, 09:29 AM~9638566
> *WELL U LOVED IT??I AINT HEARING ANY COMPLAINTS OUTTA YOU FOKKER?
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 8 2008, 08:33 AM~9638314
> *I LL USE IT ON YOUR ANUS :angry:
> *


 :uh: always with the man anus


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 8 2008, 03:28 PM~9640269
> *:uh: always with the man anus
> *


wtf u saying your half man half woman you hermaphrodite???


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: u suck sheep bawls


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 8 2008, 05:32 PM~9641145
> *:uh: u suck sheep bawls
> *


and you eat wilderbeast poles :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: hide hamsters in yer ass


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 8 2008, 05:49 PM~9641269
> *:uh: hide hamsters in yer ass
> *


stfu you richard gere immitator :uh:


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T
for the east coast donkey punch champion!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 8 2008, 02:28 PM~9640269
> *:uh: always with the man anus
> *


manus


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 8 2008, 03:57 PM~9641333
> *stfu you richard gere immitator :uh:
> *


 :uh: gtfo u richard simmons sweatin to the oldies 400lb manatee rider


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 9 2008, 10:03 AM~9647056
> *:uh: gtfo u richard simmons sweatin to the oldies 400lb manatee rider
> *


you elton john idolizing anal gland tweeker


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 8 2008, 10:33 AM~9638314
> *I LL USE IT ON YOUR ANUS :angry:
> *




:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 9 2008, 12:57 PM~9648191
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


LIES


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 9 2008, 10:57 AM~9648191
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :uh: he said he likes to bruise the manus


----------



## MAYHEM

STILL


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: oh boi


----------



## HighProCam

Have you seen the New American Gladiators Show.

This guy stole your name.... :ugh: 







:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Jan 9 2008, 02:00 PM~9648694
> *Have you seen the New American Gladiators Show.
> 
> This guy stole your name....    :ugh:
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes that sac of pure shit stole from me and he will get his just ends that dread lock cunt rag!! :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.25-88.com/clean_your_monitor/brush.swf


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Jan 9 2008, 01:00 PM~9648694
> *Have you seen the New American Gladiators Show.
> 
> This guy stole your name....    :ugh:
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mayhem would like to date him


----------



## luxurylows

[/quote]

tell that theif ass tool to put his arms down, give back his sisters shirt and get a fuckin hair cut... We know what them knee pads are for too..


----------



## MAYHEM

> Mayhem would like to date him


wahaha no thanx i dont wanna be the 3rd wheel in your menAge a 3



>


tell that theif ass tool to put his arms down, give back his sisters shirt and get a fuckin hair cut... We know what them knee pads are for too.. 
[/quote]
wahaha just the way 1lo64 loves em


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Hey Mayhem, he's wearing your kneepads :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 9 2008, 04:20 PM~9649875
> *Hey Mayhem, he's wearing your kneepads :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


U DONT GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT FOOL AND YOUR SNIFFING HIS JOCK STARP AS YOU TYPE FOOL!!! :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Jan 9 2008, 12:00 PM~9648694
> *Have you seen the New American Gladiators Show.
> 
> This guy stole your name....    :ugh:
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HE LOOKED WAY MORE BADASS ON TV..... :uh: LOOKS LIKE HES GETTING READY FOR HIS TURN ON DANCING WITH THE STARS


----------



## Sunny D-lite

:biggrin: 

http://i8.tinypic.com/73lj61s.jpg[/img]] 
http://i13.tinypic.com/87j9cwp.jpg[/img]] 
http://i16.tinypic.com/71r1vd2.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Boricua Customs

:0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 9 2008, 11:25 PM~9654097
> *:biggrin:
> 
> http://i8.tinypic.com/73lj61s.jpg[/img]]
> http://i13.tinypic.com/87j9cwp.jpg[/img]]
> http://i16.tinypic.com/71r1vd2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 10 2008, 12:25 AM~9654097
> *:biggrin:
> 
> http://i8.tinypic.com/73lj61s.jpg[/img]]
> http://i13.tinypic.com/87j9cwp.jpg[/img]]
> http://i16.tinypic.com/71r1vd2.jpg[/img]]
> *


 :0


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 9 2008, 09:25 PM~9654097
> *:biggrin:
> 
> http://i8.tinypic.com/73lj61s.jpg[/img]]
> http://i13.tinypic.com/87j9cwp.jpg[/img]]
> http://i16.tinypic.com/71r1vd2.jpg[/img]]
> *



THAT LOOKS KILLER :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 9 2008, 09:25 PM~9654097
> *:biggrin:
> 
> http://i8.tinypic.com/73lj61s.jpg[/img]]
> http://i13.tinypic.com/87j9cwp.jpg[/img]]
> http://i16.tinypic.com/71r1vd2.jpg[/img]]
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 is it official yet???


----------



## blueouija




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows+Jan 10 2008, 10:57 AM~9657028-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT LOOKS KILLER  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Jan 10 2008, 11:23 AM~9657168
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 is it official yet???
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jan 10 2008, 12:10 AM~9655547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 9 2008, 09:25 PM~9654097
> *:biggrin:
> 
> http://i8.tinypic.com/73lj61s.jpg[/img]]
> http://i13.tinypic.com/87j9cwp.jpg[/img]]
> http://i16.tinypic.com/71r1vd2.jpg[/img]]
> *


  GETTING THEM SHIRTS READY


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :uh: MAKE SURE YOU GET HIS IN PINK AND LONG IN THE FRONT SO HE CAN TIE IT IN A KNOT


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## 454SSallday

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 11 2008, 08:45 AM~9666681
> *:cheesy:
> *


what up fokker ?? you joined goodtimes ? congrats awesome club much respect :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jan 11 2008, 10:47 AM~9666691
> *what up fokker ?? you joined goodtimes ? congrats awesome club much respect :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 11 2008, 12:20 PM~9667255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 11 2008, 10:41 AM~9667389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: NICE ONES ACHMED


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:angry:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVz51nsmzgc


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 11 2008, 03:51 PM~9669008
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVz51nsmzgc
> *


NICE CARS WACK ASS RHYMEZ


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what up ya moon maisen... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 11 2008, 04:01 PM~9669100
> *what up ya moon maisen... :biggrin:
> *


NUTTIN MUCH MOON MAIDEN AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: WAHA U MOON PAISAS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 11 2008, 04:04 PM~9669138
> *:uh: WAHA U MOON PAISAS
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 11 2008, 04:04 PM~9669138
> *:uh: WAHA U MOON PAISAS
> *


U GOON MAIDEN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 88monteSS

any new pics or progress on this??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Jan 11 2008, 04:08 PM~9669177
> *any new pics or progress on this??
> *


WHY?


----------



## 88monteSS

cause all i see is shit talkin on this topic and i wanna see more of the build of your ride, is that so wrong??? :dunno: :guns:


----------



## MAYHEM

WELL GO BACK A FEW HUNDRED PAGES AND LOOK !!!I POSTED SOME ABOUT A MONTH AGO..


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS+Jan 11 2008, 02:08 PM~9669177-->
> 
> 
> 
> any new pics or progress on this??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 02:11 PM~9669204
> *WHY?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 02:27 PM~9669345
> *cause all i see is shit talkin on this topic and i wanna see more of the build of your ride, is that so wrong??? :dunno:  :guns:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Jan 11 2008, 02:32 PM~9669408
> *WELL GO BACK A FEW HUNDRED PAGES AND LOOK !!!I POSTED SOME ABOUT A MONTH AGO..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 88monteSS

haha fuckers making me do the work.


----------



## 88monteSS

fuck double post.


----------



## 88monteSS

triple post.


----------



## 88monteSS

this is fucking retarded. 4th post.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Jan 11 2008, 04:48 PM~9669542
> *haha fuckers making me do the work.
> *


YES I SURE AINT GONNA GO BACK IN THE JUNGLE OF PAGES IN THIS SESSPOOL?? :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 11 2008, 02:52 PM~9669575
> *YES I SURE AINT GONNA GO BACK  IN THE JUNGLE OF PAGES IN THIS SESSPOOL??  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: YA GODDAM RIGHT COMEBACK CAKED IN SHIT


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 11 2008, 05:02 PM~9669642
> *:uh: YA GODDAM RIGHT COMEBACK CAKED IN SHIT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh WUT


----------



## MAYHEM

W00t


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 11 2008, 02:07 PM~9669679
> *W00t
> *


WOOt


----------



## MAYHEM

wUt


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 11 2008, 03:10 PM~9669706
> *WOOt
> *


X4


----------



## MAYHEM

Bah


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEEE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 11 2008, 05:28 PM~9669807
> *:uh: LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEEE
> *


jess jew are


----------



## Infamous James

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## 88monteSS

youre all fuckin lame, shutup. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YES


----------



## luxurylows




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 11 2008, 06:20 PM~9670267
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

MAYHAM IS DA BESTEST @ DA INTERNECKS


----------



## luxurylows

*T
T
T*


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 11 2008, 10:12 PM~9672123
> *MAYHAM IS DA BESTEST @ DA INTERNECKS
> *


he said bestest ahaha and internecks


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: maynems da betsts at the incests


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 11 2008, 05:10 PM~9669706
> *WOOt
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 12 2008, 07:54 AM~9674791
> *:uh: maynems da betsts at the incests
> *


well if she ant good enough for her family she sure the hell ant good enough for his :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze

GOODTIMES MAYHEM ?


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

sweef


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 12 2008, 04:26 PM~9677318
> *sweef
> *


----------



## luxurylows

You got to be a stupid motherfucker to get fired on your day off


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 13 2007, 06:41 PM~9447021
> *FOUND THESE AFTER MY SECOND LAZER SURGERY I DID 3 SO FAR DONT HAVE ANYOTHER PIC ,JUST PICTURE THE FLAMES WERE ALL BLACK ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cover up part 1 still not finished


----------



## luxurylows

Looks FOKKIN scary...Not to bad at all...Them flames are played out.. MORE PICS


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 13 2008, 10:04 AM~9681124
> *Looks FOKKIN scary...Not to bad at all...Them flames are played out.. MORE PICS
> *


NO SHIT I GOT THOSE FLAMES LIKE 13 YEARS AGO OR SO AND THEN LIKE 4,5, YEARS AFTER ALL MOFOS HAVIN THEM AND I JUST STARTED HATING IT SO DID 3 LAZER SURGERY TREATMENTS AND NOW PART 1 OF THE COVER STARTED YESTERDAY AND WITH IN 3 WEEKS GOING BACK FOR PART 2


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 13 2008, 09:59 AM~9681536
> *NO SHIT I GOT THOSE FLAMES LIKE 13 YEARS AGO OR SO AND THEN LIKE 4,5, YEARS AFTER ALL MOFOS HAVIN THEM AND I JUST STARTED HATING IT SO DID 3 LAZER SURGERY TREATMENTS AND NOW PART 1 OF THE COVER STARTED YESTERDAY AND WITH IN 3 WEEKS GOING BACK FOR PART 2
> *


Yah i just got a cover up done not too long ago..That lazer shit expensive?? AND i herd it hurts like a NUN's CUNT


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 13 2008, 12:03 PM~9681562
> *Yah i just got a cover up done not too long ago..That lazer shit expensive?? AND i herd it hurts like a NUN's CUNT
> *


ya they hurt like a bitch ,when i fierst did it there was a hells angel biker before me that cried like a bitch and didnt even finish his treatmenat ,that got me scared ahaha so i went in it hurt but fuck i can tollerate high amounts of pain,but the worst thing is it looks like a freash hot steamy tomatoe sause and cheese piza for a week ad scabs over like a gangbangging whores anus!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 13 2008, 11:59 AM~9681536
> *NO SHIT I GOT THOSE FLAMES LIKE 13 YEARS AGO OR SO AND THEN LIKE 4,5, YEARS AFTER ALL MOFOS HAVIN THEM AND I JUST STARTED HATING IT SO DID 3 LAZER SURGERY TREATMENTS AND NOW PART 1 OF THE COVER STARTED YESTERDAY AND WITH IN 3 WEEKS GOING BACK FOR PART 2
> *


only ballers like MAYHEM can pay for a tattoo, get it removed with laser surgery and get another one...Fawkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 13 2008, 09:00 AM~9681038
> *cover up part 1 still not finished[/size]
> 
> 
> 
> *


the cover up looks good though...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jan 13 2008, 12:15 PM~9681628-->
> 
> 
> 
> only ballers like MAYHEM  can pay for a tattoo, get it removed with laser surgery and get another one...Fawkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stfu and tell the truth you tattooed your whole back they got it removed to show me what kinda baller you really are mines just my foararm you your whole back ,just to spite me :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 13 2008, 12:16 PM~9681634
> *the cover up looks good though...
> *


ya thats my 1st sitting in about a month go back to complete it so its totaly covered.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 13 2008, 09:15 AM~9681628
> *only ballers like MAYHEM  can pay for a tattoo, get it removed with laser surgery and get another one...Fawkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk... :biggrin:
> *


rhahahahaahahahahahaha


----------



## luxurylows

Busy getting more ink er what?? TTT...Post up some pics of the fleet


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 12 2008, 01:55 PM~9676314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES MAYHEM ?
> *


 :uh: bwhah Hemtimes


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 13 2008, 07:00 AM~9681038
> *cover up part 1 still not finished[/size]
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that clown looks just like you


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 13 2008, 07:57 PM~9684251
> *:0 that clown looks just like you
> *


haha, yeah it does, except it doesnt have the famous beaker, beak ba ba beak ...beak! :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 12 2008, 09:08 AM~9675212
> *:0
> *


----------



## Infamous James

lubehem


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Jan 13 2008, 07:57 PM~9684251-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 that clown looks just like you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why thanck u ya sancho and vengina look alike
> <!--QuoteBegin-LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 13 2008, 09:55 PM~9685531
> *haha, yeah it does, except it doesnt have the famous beaker, beak ba ba beak ...beak! :cheesy:
> *


and thank god it dont look like you with that movie theater foarhead or should i say 5 head you hermaphrodite!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 13 2008, 07:50 PM~9686106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt for belas old lady and his anal lube


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 14 2008, 11:41 AM~9690287
> *ttt for belas old lady and his anal lube
> *


  i left my other tube on your night stand and sum in yo ass too??


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: AGINN?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 14 2008, 12:00 PM~9690443
> *:uh: AGINN?
> *


7 days a week and twice on sunday bro i use and abuse cheeses ass pipe..


----------



## Infamous James

WHHAHAHA CHEEZEPIPEOWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahzahaha


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 14 2008, 11:57 AM~9690418
> * i left my other tube on your night stand and sum in yo ass too??
> *
















:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 14 2008, 12:16 PM~9690565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


well your mouff is the portal?


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 14 2008, 12:17 PM~9690573
> *well your mouff is the portal?
> *


 :uh: 



















:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 14 2008, 12:24 PM~9690624
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


guess what you eat dick!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: STILL?


----------



## MAYHEM

again??


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 14 2008, 12:40 PM~9690751
> *guess what I eat dick!!!
> *









:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Infamous James

OY VEY


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 14 2008, 01:14 PM~9691010
> *OY VEY
> *


jew harp


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 14 2008, 10:21 AM~9689868
> *why thanck u ya sancho and vengina look alike
> 
> and thank god it dont look like you with that movie theater foarhead or should i say 5 head you  hermaphrodite!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

..;


----------



## Infamous James

:barf: :barf:


----------



## MAYHEM

w00t


----------



## D-Cheeze

BURRRRRR RHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## MAYHEM

wtfahahahahahahahamool


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

so will see u at scrape..?


----------



## MAYHEM

scraping what whores vd are u talking about?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 14 2008, 12:48 PM~9691805
> *so will see u at scrape..?
> *


THE ONLY SCRAPING HE WILL SEE IS FROM HIS OBGYN SCRAPING HIS VAG FOR A PAP SMEAR :uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 14 2008, 02:51 PM~9691834
> *scraping what whores vd are u talking about?
> *


scrape by the lake foo..only the biggest lowrider show on the east coast right now


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 14 2008, 02:54 PM~9691860
> *scrape by the lake foo..only the biggest lowrider show on the east coast right now
> *


so u rolling there in the city bus?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 14 2008, 02:56 PM~9691881
> *so u rolling there in the city bus?
> *


 :no:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 14 2008, 02:56 PM~9691887
> *:no:
> *


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 14 2008, 03:01 PM~9691934
> *
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: BWAHAHA :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 14 2008, 03:43 PM~9692301
> *
> *


story teller :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 14 2008, 11:56 AM~9691881
> *so u rolling there in the city bus?
> *


BUS PASS JOE ?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 14 2008, 06:01 PM~9692937
> *story teller :uh:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 14 2008, 05:26 PM~9693117
> *BUS PASS JOE ?
> *


wahahahaha yes


----------



## Infamous James

TTBottom of the earf


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 14 2008, 05:36 PM~9693214
> *TTBottom of the earf
> *


to the top of yo teef


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: dummy


----------



## luxurylows

350 pages of straight Mayhem... WTF is this this world coming too :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
T
T
T


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 14 2008, 05:01 PM~9692937
> *story teller :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 14 2008, 04:00 PM~9693881
> *350 pages of straight Mayhem... WTF is this this world coming too  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> T
> T
> T
> *


it is what it is :ugh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: 349 pages of mush + 1 car


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 15 2008, 06:27 AM~9699229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS FUCKED UP :0


----------



## Infamous James

frozowned


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 15 2008, 07:27 AM~9699229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS WORSE THAN FUCKIN YOUR BEST FRIENDS MOM FOR MONEY!!! Thats almost some Mike Vick shit lol :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 15 2008, 10:16 AM~9700219
> *THATS WORSE THAN FUCKIN YOUR BEST FRIENDS MOM FOR MONEY!!! Thats almost some Mike Vick shit lol  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


FOR MONEY AS IN A BET? OR AS IN PAYING HER FOR HER MILF SERVICES? AND AS FAR AS VICK GOES...THE ONLY THING THIS DOG WAS FIGHTING WAS OLD MAN WINTERAHAHAHHAH


----------



## luxurylows

Were is the HEEhaaa... fuckin donkey punchin some dumb bitch...


----------



## MAYHEM

*MY NEW DAILY!!!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## luxurylows

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ fuck yah...Killer daily.... them northstars are fun to drive too... what year is it 2002??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 15 2008, 03:18 PM~9701525
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ fuck yah...Killer daily.... them northstars are fun to drive too... what year is it 2002??
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 15 2008, 01:16 PM~9701500
> *MY NEW DAILY!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BRO THATS A NICE WHIP,CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW WHEELS ON IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 15 2008, 03:16 PM~9701500
> *ya fucking baller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! King baller!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0*


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence+Jan 15 2008, 03:21 PM~9701544-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN BRO THATS A NICE WHIP,CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW WHEELS ON IT.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 15 2008, 03:27 PM~9701591
> *ya fucking baller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! King baller!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


WAHAHA THANX FOR THE LOAN *****!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 15 2008, 03:30 PM~9701611
> *
> WAHAHA THANX FOR THE LOAN *****!!!
> *


wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa you could buy all I got and sell it on credit... :0


----------



## Infamous James

I TOLD YOU ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS LOOK IN YOUR COUCH FOR LOOSE CHANGE AND YOU COULD BUY IT!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 15 2008, 01:32 PM~9701623
> *wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa you could buy all I got and sell it on credit... :0
> *


hmmm maybe i should use bank of bela and get a certain fleetwood


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 15 2008, 01:34 PM~9701635
> *hmmm maybe i should use bank of bela and get a certain fleetwood
> *


 :uh: YOUR CREDIT SUCKS LIKE A VACCUUM FOOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 15 2008, 03:34 PM~9701635
> *hmmm maybe i should use bank of bela and get a certain fleetwood
> *


Bela doesn't loan money, he gives it away that rich West Island balling moon maisen... :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jan 15 2008, 03:32 PM~9701623-->
> 
> 
> 
> wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa you could buy all I got and sell it on credit... :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS,I USED YOUR POCKET CHANGE YOU RICH BASTARD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Infamous [email protected] 15 2008, 03:34 PM~9701633
> *I TOLD YOU ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS LOOK IN YOUR COUCH FOR LOOSE CHANGE AND YOU COULD BUY IT!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOOKED IN YOUR GOLD TOILET FOOL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Jan 15 2008, 03:34 PM~9701635
> *hmmm maybe i should use bank of bela and get a certain fleetwood
> *


BWAHAHAHAHA ASK DAVE HES THE BALLING KING..


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Jan 15 2008, 03:35 PM~9701644-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: YOUR CREDIT SUCKS LIKE A VACCUUM FOOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAHAHHAHAHHA
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 15 2008, 03:36 PM~9701650
> *Bela doesn't loan money, he gives it away that rich West Island balling moon maisen... :0
> *


ONLY CUZ I GET MY MONEY FROM U AHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 15 2008, 01:36 PM~9701651
> *LIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS,I USED YOUR POCKET CHANGE YOU RICH BASTARD!!!
> I LOOKED IN YOUR GOLD  TOILET FOOL
> BWAHAHAHAHA ASK DAVE HES THE BALLING KING..
> *


its daves fleetwood that i want... :biggrin: 

i was pitchin him some shit....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 15 2008, 03:37 PM~9701657
> *WAHAHHAHAHHA
> ONLY CUZ I GET MY MONEY FROM U AHAHAHAHHAHA
> *


that's funny cause I get the little cash that I have from you... :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 15 2008, 03:39 PM~9701669
> *its daves fleetwood that i want... :biggrin:
> 
> i was pitchin him some shit....
> *


YA DAVES ADDING PLATNUM TO HIS CADDY HES SO SO RICH THAT MOOL WITH DIAMOND INCRUSTED ENGINE...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 15 2008, 03:40 PM~9701675
> *that's funny cause I get the little cash that I have from you... :0
> *


THATS JUST ME PAYING U BACK MONTHLY FOKKER!!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 15 2008, 01:40 PM~9701678
> *YA DAVES ADDING PLATNUM TO HIS CADDY HES SO SO RICH THAT MOOL WITH DIAMOND INCRUSTED ENGINE...
> *


 :uh: HE BURNS 10W-40 GOLD DUST FOR OIL TOO


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 15 2008, 03:42 PM~9701693
> *:uh: HE BURNS 10W-40 GOLD DUST FOR OIL TOO
> *


EASYLY AND HAS GOLD FOIL TOILET PAPER TO WIPE HIS ASS AND 80 GRIT TOILET PAPER WITH DIAMONDS FOR THOSE MEAN SHITS!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

4 Door :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 15 2008, 03:44 PM~9701711
> *4 Door :uh:
> *


STFU U LADA DRIVING ASS HOLE


----------



## vengence

lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 15 2008, 02:45 PM~9701716
> *STFU U LADA DRIVING ASS HOLE
> *


Doesn't change the 4 doors


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386060


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## luxurylows

It fuckin reeks of money on here..And I believe Mayhem is the culprit :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 16 2008, 10:35 AM~9708363
> *It fuckin reeks of money on here..And I believe Mayhem is the culprit  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


NO ITS LUXURIOUSMONTREAL HES THE KING PIN I JUST FOLLOW HIM AND PICK UP ALL THE MONEY HE DROPS THATS ALL!!!


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2008, 08:41 AM~9708409
> *NO ITS LUXURIOUSMONTREAL HES THE KING PIN I JUST FOLLOW HIM AND PICK UP ALL THE MONEY HE DROPS THATS ALL!!!
> *


WHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...Is it true luxuriousmontreal??? you got pockets to your shoe laces?? damn homie thats deep...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 16 2008, 10:58 AM~9708525
> *WHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...Is it true luxuriousmontreal??? you got pockets to your shoe laces?? damn homie thats deep...
> *


that fools got more cash that he knows what to do with it!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 16 2008, 08:35 AM~9708363
> *It fuckin reeks of monkey on here..And I believe Mayhem is the culprit  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:uh: you would be correct


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 16 2008, 11:31 AM~9708787
> *:uh: you would be correct
> *


YOU BABOON!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: yes ass jabber


----------



## MAYHEM

w00t you tubesteak hidder?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: U CREEPY BASTARD


----------



## sic713

wheres pics of mayhems car.. cant find shit in this topic..


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2008, 10:49 AM~9709414
> *wheres pics of mayhems car.. cant find shit in this topic..
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 16 2008, 01:22 PM~9709698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you infamous mop bucket!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2008, 11:39 AM~9709842
> *you infamous mop bucket!
> *


 :uh: u nonluxurious toilet brush


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 16 2008, 01:56 PM~9709983
> *:uh: u nonluxurious toilet brush
> *


infamous carclubless gunt fed meat mangler


----------



## D-Cheeze

FART


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 16 2008, 12:14 PM~9710106
> *FART
> *


 :uh: OK ENOUGH OF THE WHORING...CONTRIBUTE SOMETHING OF VALUE OR WE WILL HAVE TO AXE U TO LEAVE


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 16 2008, 11:16 AM~9710115
> *:uh: OK ENOUGH OF THE WHORING...CONTRIBUTE SOMETHING OF VALUE OR WE WILL HAVE TO AXE U TO LEAVE
> *


AXE ME TO LEAVE ...........BUT I WILL GO NOWHERE ....JUST LIKE THIS TOPIC


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2008, 10:49 AM~9709414
> *wheres pics of mayhems car.. cant find shit in this topic..
> *


this cat thinks this is a build up thread....WOW...Get em Mayhem :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 16 2008, 12:17 PM~9710129
> *AXE ME TO LEAVE ...........BUT I WILL GO NOWHERE ....JUST LIKE THIS TOPIC
> *


STATIONARYOWNED


----------



## FORGIVEN

NOW YOUR BALLIN MAYHEM GETTING A LINCOLN CADDY DAMMMMMM YOU GOT BEST OF BOTH WORLDS :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 16 2008, 11:19 AM~9710139
> *STATIONARYOWNED
> *


X-ACTLY


----------



## luxurylows

JERRY JERRY JERRY haha Mayhem's shits turning into a Springer show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 16 2008, 02:25 PM~9710190
> *NOW YOUR BALLIN MAYHEM GETTING A LINCOLN CADDY DAMMMMMM YOU GOT BEST OF BOTH WORLDS :0
> *


HEY EDWIN I DONT HAVE THE LINC YET FOKKER ,MAYBE U SHOULD SHIP ME YOUR LINC :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 16 2008, 02:30 PM~9710221
> *JERRY JERRY JERRY haha Mayhem's shits turning into a Springer show  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 16 2008, 10:49 AM~9709414-->
> 
> 
> 
> wheres pics of mayhems car.. cant find shit in this topic..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: WUT CAR?
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Jan 16 2008, 12:26 PM~9710195
> *X-ACTLY
> *


U MEAN EGG-SACKLY :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 16 2008, 02:35 PM~9710261
> *:uh: WUT CAR?
> 
> U MEAN EGG-SACKLY :uh:
> *


WELL SURE AS HELL NOT LIKE YOUR INVISIBLE CAR AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

BURRRRRHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Badass94Cad

Salami stroker!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 12:12 PM~9710563
> *Salami stroker!
> *


YOU HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD .....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Jan 16 2008, 03:12 PM~9710563-->
> 
> 
> 
> Salami stroker!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RICHARD SIMMOMS STROKER!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Jan 16 2008, 03:15 PM~9710593
> *YOU HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD .....
> *


STFU CLEAN THE CUM OFF YO CHIN


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 16 2008, 04:15 PM~9710593
> *YOU HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD .....
> *


I figured I'd bring the bickering back over here, since it was getting a little off-topic in the 93-96 Fleetwoods thread. :tongue:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 03:22 PM~9710626
> *I figured I'd bring the bickering back over here, since it was getting a little off-topic in the 93-96 Fleetwoods thread. :tongue:
> *


WRONG


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2008, 04:22 PM~9710625
> *RICHARD SIMMOMS STROKER!!
> STFU CLEAN THE CUM OFF YO CHIN
> *


You should get automatic door poppers so you don't have to reach up to get in your car.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 03:23 PM~9710629
> *You should get automatic door poppers so you don't have to reach up to get in your car.
> *


CAN I BUY YOURSE?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2008, 04:24 PM~9710639
> *CAN I BUY YOURSE?
> *


I got deez jalepeno poppers. :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 03:25 PM~9710648
> *I got deez jalepeno poppers. :dunno:
> *


 HELAPANO OR JELLOPENO???


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2008, 12:27 PM~9710657
> *HELAPANO OR JELLOPENO???
> *


JOLLY-PIANO


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 16 2008, 04:11 PM~9711030
> *JOLLY-PIANO
> *


GET OFF THE INTERNECKS FOKKERAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 16 2008, 01:09 PM~9710541
> *BURRRRRHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :uh: THIS IS WHAT IVE BEEN SAYIN FOR YEARS BUT THEY JUST DONT LISTEN


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 16 2008, 05:27 PM~9711616
> *:uh: THIS IS WHAT IVE BEEN SAYIN FOR YEARS BUT THEY JUST DONT LISTEN
> *


IDJIOT


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: ape rider


----------



## luxurylows

Wake your ass up.... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Ghetto Whopper Freakout :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 17 2008, 10:03 AM~9717584
> *Ghetto Whopper Freakout  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahaha nigglets!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 16 2008, 06:25 PM~9712090
> *:uh: ape rider
> *


goider tosser!!!! :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

*SOME WORK DONE LAST NIGHT*


----------



## Infamous James

:0 LAUGH NOW, DONKEY PUNCH LATER?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 17 2008, 12:25 PM~9718067
> *:0 LAUGH NOW, DONKEY PUNCH LATER?
> *


TRUE !!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Ink looks good......

You guys have GOT to watch this clip, it had me rolling!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JMOh-cul6M


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2008, 01:30 PM~9710222
> *HEY EDWIN I DONT HAVE THE LINC YET FOKKER ,MAYBE U SHOULD SHIP ME YOUR LINC :biggrin:
> *


SEND ME YOUR ADDRESS :biggrin: YOU WANT IT ON THE BUMPER OR JUST LAY AND PLAY?


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 17 2008, 11:25 AM~9718067
> *:0 LAUGH NOW, DONKEY PUNCH LATER?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 17 2008, 12:41 PM~9718181
> *Ink looks good......
> 
> You guys have GOT to watch this clip, it had me rolling!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JMOh-cul6M
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 17 2008, 12:42 PM~9718186
> *SEND ME YOUR ADDRESS :biggrin: YOU WANT IT ON THE BUMPER OR  JUST LAY AND PLAY?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 17 2008, 08:03 AM~9717584
> *Ghetto Whopper Freakout  :biggrin:
> *


THE FOKKER WONT LOAD FER MEE :uh: :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 17 2008, 01:32 PM~9718566
> *THE FOKKER WONT LOAD FER MEE :uh:  :angry:
> *


INTERNECKOWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 16 2008, 12:18 PM~9710130
> *this cat thinks this is a build up thread....WOW...Get em Mayhem :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


i know it for whores.. lol..
but i seen a few pics wayyyyyyyyy the fuck back..


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2008, 12:54 AM~9724151
> *i know it for whores.. lol..
> but i seen a few pics wayyyyyyyyy the fuck back..
> *


not that far back ass hole go see!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

OMGWTFO'RLY :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

TRU'LY


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: OWELDEN'TAHTSGAE


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

BIGOLBOOBZOWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

NOT NOW CHIEF, I'M IN THE FUCKING ZONEEEEEEE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 18 2008, 07:25 PM~9729243
> *NOT NOW CHIEF, I'M IN THE FUCKING ZONEEEEEEE
> *


WAHAHA THATS THE SHIIIIT


----------



## MAYHEM

muscle milk,hgh, proteinnnnnnnnnnnnn powerrrrr barzzzzzzzzzzzzz
~
~
~


ya this collars popped cuz im the fuckin man and everyone should know it
~
~
~


ya i take steroids ,i eat that shit for breakfast ,lunch and dinner ahahaha


----------



## CHELADAS75




----------



## luxurylows

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## MAYHEM

wtf is wiff that old alligator bag looking bitch??,her face looks like a burlap sac!!


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 19 2008, 07:51 PM~9735488
> *wtf is wiff that old alligator bag looking bitch??,her face looks like a burlap sac!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 19 2008, 05:51 PM~9735488
> *wtf is wiff that old alligator bag looking bitch??,her face looks like a burlap sac!!
> *


 :uh: cant you read sign language?? shes saying.."even with these walgreens bi-focals you cant see me!!!"

:uh: i thought u knew


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 20 2008, 03:39 PM~9739794
> *:uh: cant you read sign language?? shes saying.."even with these walgreens bi-focals you cant see me!!!"
> 
> :uh: i thought u knew
> *


I DIDNT KNOW U CAN READ HER CUNT LIPS?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 19 2008, 02:07 AM~9731788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahah, she saying you forgot your glasses last night after sex ya king kong nose looking bastard!


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James

wake yo mule mouff up!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Jan 20 2008, 11:31 PM~9742886-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahahah, she saying you forgot your glasses last night after sex ya king kong nose looking bastard!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong you moivie theatre foarhead frankeistein looking cawk saussage!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Jan 21 2008, 10:54 AM~9745455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wake yo mule mouff up!!!!
> *


stfu anal gland!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: bout time you got done pressing sheets


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHA THIS MOFOGGER CAN RAP AHAHAHAHA AND SAY STOOPEED SHIT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmG4X9PGOXs


----------



## D-Cheeze

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MAYHEM

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## luxurylows

That video is killer....HAHAH fuckin TTT for the white everyday motherfokker


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 21 2008, 03:15 PM~9747305
> *That video is killer....HAHAH fuckin TTT for the white everyday motherfokker
> *


haha yes u should here part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PsnxDQvQpw&feature=related


----------



## Infamous James

NOT NOW


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 21 2008, 04:42 PM~9747875
> *NOT NOW
> *


THEN JUMP OFF A BRIDGE ASS HOLE !!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: OK THERE TOM PETTY FREE FALLIN ASS NYAGGA


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 21 2008, 04:52 PM~9747936
> *:uh: OK THERE TOM PETTY FREE FALLIN ASS NYAGGA
> *


YOU ELTON JOHN CROONING MOTHER FUCKKA!!


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 21 2008, 02:52 PM~9747942
> *YOU ELTON JOHN CROONING MOTHER FUCKKA!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Rainbow bumber sticker for sure....FOKKKKKK


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 21 2008, 06:06 PM~9748470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want a suit just like that??? how much shipped!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 21 2008, 04:06 PM~9748470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: michelin man would be all up on taht


----------



## D-Cheeze

found you on the second page focker


----------



## D-Cheeze

WHAT THE FUCK MAYHAM ....WHERE IS YOUR DONKEY PUNCHIN ASS ?


----------



## MAYHEM

here u cheese grating ass clown!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 22 2008, 07:51 AM~9754608
> *here u cheese grating ass clown!!
> *


SLACKER ....... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

wrong!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 22 2008, 11:10 AM~9754687
> *
> *


wtffffffffffffffahahahahahahaha siiiiick


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: too slow for a lol


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:angry:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:nicoderm: :guns:


----------



## MAYHEM

:GOOFBALL:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ FART


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T


----------



## MAYHEM

yes


----------



## TAIB

what happend with the lux mayhem


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jan 23 2008, 12:08 PM~9763134
> *what happend with the lux mayhem
> *


i left!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2008, 05:13 PM~9763181
> *i left!!
> *


why?>


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jan 23 2008, 12:17 PM~9763202
> *why?>
> *


because!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2008, 09:23 AM~9763257
> *because!!
> *


homosexual tendencies


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 23 2008, 01:43 PM~9763952
> *homosexual tendencies
> *


yes u got those issues bro


----------



## Infamous James

quack quack quack dont talk back :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

jib jab dont open yo ass up!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2008, 11:01 AM~9764070
> *yes u got those issues bro
> *


NOT ME HOLMES .....ITS ALL YOU :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 23 2008, 02:31 PM~9764282
> *NOT ME HOLMES .....ITS ALL YOU  :biggrin:
> *


wrong again my saussge feast loving homie its all in you!!! :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2008, 12:52 PM~9764436
> *wrong again my saussge feat loving homie its all in you!!! :uh:
> *


feet or feast?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 23 2008, 04:18 PM~9764992
> *feet or feast?
> *


what ever turns u on??? :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2008, 02:36 PM~9765107
> *what ever turns u on???  :uh:
> *


BARRFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 23 2008, 05:06 PM~9765279
> *BARRFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :angry:
> *


a gravy soaked buisket turns u on!!!! :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2008, 02:13 PM~9765328
> *a gravy soaked buisket turns u on!!!! :uh:
> *


NO THAT TURNS DAVEY BOY ON :biggrin: :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Fawkin Skanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 23 2008, 06:58 PM~9767458
> *Fawkin Skanks
> *


callin it as you see it huh :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt....................brhahahaahahahahhaahahahaa


----------



## Infamous James

wahahhaah faceplantowned


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahahahah


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

zizille


----------



## MAYHEM

NOT NOW CHIEF, I'M IN THE FUCKING ZONEEEEEEE


----------



## MAYHEM

muscle milk,hgh, proteinnnnnnnnnnnnn powerrrrr barzzzzzzzzzzzzz
~
~
~


ya this collars popped cuz im the fuckin man and everyone should know it
~
~
~


ya i take steroids ,i eat that shit for breakfast ,lunch and dinner ahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

hno:


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 24 2008, 11:12 AM~9772388
> *
> hno:
> *


LOL holly fuck...thats a new level right there... :biggrin: 

Mayhem was sayin hes got more ho's than this guy!!!!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahahahahah foolz


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 18 2008, 09:07 AM~9726009
> *not that far back ass hole  go see!!!
> *


quit being lazy fucker and post some..


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2008, 01:48 PM~9772611
> *quit being lazy fucker and post some..
> *


fah- q ya lazy summumabeesh u go look ass fuck ,im not the one that wants to see the pix fokker ,i see my whore bag caddy everyday ,its u whos wet in the pants to see it????? :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 24 2008, 11:55 AM~9772656
> *fah- q ya lazy summumabeesh u go look ass fuck ,im not the one that wants to see the pix fokker ,i see my whore bag caddy everyday ,its u whos wet in the pants to see it????? :0*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fucker.


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 24 2008, 01:53 PM~9773058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 24 2008, 11:53 AM~9773058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mayham at sea-world ?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.goldsupplements.com/glutamineblowoutrebates.net

:0 :0 ^^^^


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 24 2008, 01:24 PM~9773333
> *http://www.goldsupplements.com/glutamineblowoutrebates.net
> 
> :0 :0 ^^^^
> *


 :uh: MY COMP TURNED **** FOR WHAT SEEMED TO LAST A WEEK :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 24 2008, 03:07 PM~9773194
> *mayham at sea-world ?
> *


and ?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 24 2008, 02:29 PM~9773368
> *:uh: MY COMP TURNED **** FOR WHAT SEEMED TO LAST A WEEK :angry:
> *


:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 24 2008, 01:47 PM~9773521
> *:0 :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 24 2008, 01:24 PM~9773333
> *http://www.goldsupplements.com/glutamineblowoutrebates.net
> 
> :0 :0 ^^^^
> *


 :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i hate when i click on this shit at work. 





you think i would of learned by now :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

mofo's be scramblin for the mute button

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

*YA I FUCKIN GRUNT WHEN I GET MY SWELL ON AT THE GYM
THATS CUZ EVERYONE SHOULD FUCKIN SEE HOW JAKKED AND TANNED I AM !!!!!!!*


----------



## MAYHEM

*YA THIS COLLARS POPPED
CUZ IM THE FUCKIN MAN
AND EVERYONE SHOULD KNOW IT !!!*


----------



## MAYHEM

*YA I FUCKIN GRUNT WHEN I GET MY SWELL ON AT THE GYM
THATS CUZ EVERYONE SHOULD FUCKIN SEE HOW JAKKED AND TANNED I AM !!!!!!!*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

WWWWHHHHHAAAATTTTTTTT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

WWWWHHHHHAAAATTTTTTTT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

*NOT NOW CHIEF......I'M IN THE FAWKIN' ZONE*


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 24 2008, 02:43 PM~9773902
> *YA I FUCKIN GRUNT WHEN I GET MY SWELL ON AT THE GYM
> THATS CUZ EVERYONE SHOULD  FUCKIN SEE HOW JAKKED AND TANNED I AM !!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: SOUNDS LIKE A QUOTE FROM MARY POPPINS


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 24 2008, 05:00 PM~9774057
> *:uh: SOUNDS LIKE A QUOTE FROM MARY POPPINS
> *


I GUESS U GOT A FACINATION WITH FLYING FAIRIES??? :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 24 2008, 12:36 PM~9773441
> *and ?
> *


you know molesting dolphins is illegal in the usa .....luckily you live in canada


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 24 2008, 05:39 PM~9774369
> *you know molesting dolphins is illegal in the usa .....luckily you live in canada
> *


YA WELL I GOT A PERMIT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 24 2008, 02:50 PM~9774417
> *YA WELL I GOT A PERMIT!!! :cheesy:
> *


pics or your lyin


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 24 2008, 05:53 PM~9774435
> *pics or your lyin
> *


I NEVER LIE ASS CLOWN!!!


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 24 2008, 04:28 PM~9774643
> *I NEVER LIE ASS CLOWN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


WOW....FUCKIN GOOD SHIT


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 24 2008, 06:50 PM~9774840
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WOW....FUCKIN GOOD SHIT
> *


WAHAHAHA IM FUCKED IN THE HEADAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jan 24 2008, 12:09 PM~9772358-->
> 
> 
> 
> muscle milk,hgh, proteinnnnnnnnnnnnn powerrrrr barzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ~
> ~
> ~
> ya this collars popped cuz im the fuckin man and everyone should know it
> ~
> ~
> ~
> ya i take steroids ,i eat that shit for breakfast ,lunch and dinner ahahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Jan 24 2008, 05:28 PM~9774643
> *I NEVER LIE ASS CLOWN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stop you asswipe, its no fun when the person agrees with everything :angry: :biggrin:
I always knew you just sat around burning flesh while slamming your ass with roids... and other things


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 24 2008, 07:28 PM~9775183
> *Stop you asswipe, its no fun when the person agrees with everything  :angry:  :biggrin:
> I always knew you just sat around burning flesh while slamming your ass with roids... and other things
> 
> *


 :biggrin: that was my competition pic from the summer ,damn i am ripped!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

im staright pimpin nikkazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kdogg213

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

gawttttttttttt damn this is one cool on going funny thread... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 24 2008, 11:50 PM~9778000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 24 2008, 11:50 PM~9778000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Jan 24 2008, 11:50 PM~9778000-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> bwahahahahahaha im a midget pimp nikkas ahahahahahahahaha*
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 25 2008, 12:00 AM~9778113
> *gawttttttttttt damn this is one cool on going funny thread... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

my pimp hands strong!!!


----------



## luxurylows

MEET THE ROLLOFFS...LOL WHAT THE FUCK IS NEXT....


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jan 24 2008, 05:37 PM~9775282-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: that was my competition pic from the summer ,damn i am ripped!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-luxurylows_@Jan 25 2008, 09:22 AM~9780729
> *MEET THE ROLLOFFS...LOL WHAT THE FUCK IS NEXT....
> *


 :uh: meet the hockey puck hand-jobs?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 25 2008, 08:18 AM~9780699
> *my pimp hands strong!!!
> *


is it ?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 25 2008, 12:07 PM~9781043
> *is it ?
> *


you of all hoes should know ????


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 25 2008, 09:08 AM~9781051
> *you of all hoes should know ????
> *


so how was the midget prom mini mayham ?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 25 2008, 12:13 PM~9781092
> *so how was the midget prom mini mayham ?
> *


wasnt the prom homie it was the dolphine sex fetish convention :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 25 2008, 09:16 AM~9781105
> *wasnt the prom homie it was the dolphine sex fetish convention :biggrin:
> *


o'riley


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 25 2008, 12:18 PM~9781130
> *o'riley
> *


jess


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 25 2008, 09:28 AM~9781195
> *jess
> *


i.c.


----------



## MAYHEM

good


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: ok then you rat bellied mook


----------



## MAYHEM

you fecal faced moon maiden


----------



## D-Cheeze

THIS THREAD GETS BETTER BY THE MINUTE


----------



## MAYHEM

you speak the truff


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jan 25 2008, 08:55 PM~9784792-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Jan 25 2008, 08:58 PM~9784816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

repost nikka ,mine are fresh ya panzy!!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 26 2008, 06:52 PM~9791608
> *repoets nikka ,mine are fresh ya panzy!!!
> *


 :uh: you ARE the weakest link............good bye


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 26 2008, 06:52 PM~9791608
> *repoets nikka ,mine are fresh ya panzy!!!
> *


 :uh: you ARE the weakest link.............................buh bi--------sexual :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 26 2008, 06:52 PM~9791608
> *repoets nikka ,mine are fresh ya panzy!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Jan 26 2008, 09:09 PM~9791759-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: you ARE the weakest link............good bye
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Jan 26 2008, 09:17 PM~9791805
> *:uh: you ARE the weakest link.............................buh bi--------sexual :uh:
> *


double post ..now hang yourself !!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 26 2008, 07:35 PM~9791963
> *double post ..now hang yourself !!
> *


 :uh: wrong...no edit....u fail..


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 26 2008, 05:52 PM~9791608
> *repost nikka ,mine are fresh ya panzy!!!
> *


FRESH IS WHAT YOU WANT FRESH IS WHAT YOU WILL GET ......STAY-TUNED


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## CAMEL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 26 2008, 10:55 PM~9792553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
nice one rich


----------



## CAMEL

sup bela


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## HUEY HEFNER




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Jan 26 2008, 10:48 PM~9792501-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Jan 26 2008, 10:55 PM~9792553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bwahahahahhahahahahahhaahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

WUT UP MAYHEM U GET UR PLAQUE YET? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## luxuriousloc's

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 26 2008, 09:41 PM~9792886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BWAHAHAHAH TONYTHETIGEROWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

infamouscawkowned


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 28 2008, 11:56 AM~9802266
> *BWAHAHAHAH TONYTHETIGEROWNED
> *


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 08:56 AM~9801935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that ride is clean as fuck homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Jan 28 2008, 01:13 PM~9802821
> *that ride is clean as fuck homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

stfu


----------



## Infamous James

HOE MOE :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

gfy


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: wuddup phags?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 28 2008, 01:46 PM~9803048
> *:uh: wuddup phags?
> 
> 
> *


i see jew rollin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: day hatin' too


----------



## MAYHEM

jess


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ahahahhaha


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 26 2008, 11:41 PM~9792886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahahahahahahaha 

Tigga my ninja!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 28 2008, 11:55 AM~9803134
> *bwahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Tigga my ninja!
> *


that spidey cod piece is flossin too :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 28 2008, 01:58 PM~9803160
> *that spidey cod piece is flossin too :uh:
> *


yes it is, mayhem sure does know how to floss a tight fit, i bet he nabs all the hoes, look he even has his gameface on!!! :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 28 2008, 12:03 PM~9803195
> *yes it is, mayhem sure does know how to floss a tight fit, i bet he nabs all the hoes, look he even has his gameface on!!!  :0  :0
> *


the " i aint even fukin around...seriously...i will pounce on that tass" kinda look :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Jan 28 2008, 01:58 PM~9803160-->
> 
> 
> 
> that spidey cod piece is flossin too :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so u looking at my tubesteak again??
> <!--QuoteBegin-LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 28 2008, 02:03 PM~9803195
> *yes it is, mayhem sure does know how to floss a tight fit, i bet he nabs all the hoes, look he even has his gameface on!!!  :0  :0
> *


  u look jelous frankeinstein!!??


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 02:11 PM~9803260
> *so u looking at my tubesteak again??
> 
> u look jelous frankeinstein!!??
> *


I am a lil,  i just sprung an oil leak in my transformers undies!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 28 2008, 02:13 PM~9803281
> *I am a lil,   i just sprung an oil leak in my transformers undies!
> *


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Infamous James

optimus primeda-roos? :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

orly


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 28 2008, 01:58 PM~9803160
> *that spidey cod piece is flossin too :uh:
> *


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahahaouch


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 28 2008, 05:02 PM~9804546
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 28 2008, 05:02 PM~9804546
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahahahahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 09:56 AM~9801935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here's a model for the four door


----------



## Liv4Lacs

word on the street is this is the place to post my poo pics :cheesy: :roflmao: :ugh: :burn:


----------



## luxurylows

Hey FOKKKKER what was the cost for the pin stripe?? Lookin to get it done and just wondering the cost for something basic...Thanks homie


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 28 2008, 05:16 PM~9805558
> *word on the street is this is the place to post my poo pics :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :ugh: :burn:
> *


 :uh: you heard correct


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 28 2008, 06:02 PM~9804546
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 28 2008, 05:51 PM~9804885
> *Here's a model for the four door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*i didnt know your wifes was available for this ,shes usualy booked solid for purina dog chow????*


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 28 2008, 07:35 PM~9807589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Latin Essence CC

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 28 2008, 10:35 PM~9807589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM

BAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHWAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 29 2008, 09:48 AM~9811946
> *i didnt know your wifes was available for this ,shes usualy booked solid for purina dog chow????
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHA Thats were i know her from...SHes on the dog food bag.. I'm like damn.. I know that BITCH for somewhere..


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 29 2008, 02:21 PM~9813031
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHA Thats were i know her from...SHes on the dog food bag.. I'm like damn.. I know that BITCH for somewhere..
> *


wahahahahahahahahahahah exactly that loose ass bitchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ahaha shes a 3 toed sloth and her face and cunt look like a burlap sac ahahahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

gtfoh


----------



## luxurylows

Mayhem... what was the cost for your pin striping?? lookin to get mine done


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 29 2008, 05:08 PM~9814316
> *Mayhem... what was the cost for your pin striping?? lookin to get mine done
> *


$1000.00


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

*HYPERTROPHY*


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 29 2008, 02:09 PM~9814333
> *$1000.00
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 29 2008, 08:10 PM~9817914
> *bah
> *


x2


----------



## BEN DOVER

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 28 2008, 05:16 PM~9805558
> *word on the street is this is the place to post my poo pics :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :ugh: :burn:
> *


pease post them up ,i havent seen them :0


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 10:56 AM~9801935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is bad ass Mayhem :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

thanx big homie!!!


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 28 2008, 10:35 PM~9807589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

wajajahahahaha fokker


----------



## luxurylows

Were did you get that steering wheel from?? That there is gangsta... Im in need of one of them son...HOOK IT UP


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 30 2008, 01:38 PM~9822074
> *Were did you get that steering wheel from?? That there is gangsta... Im in need of one of them son...HOOK IT UP
> *


 :0


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2008, 11:58 AM~9822189
> *:0
> *


IM guessing thats a no on the steering wheel??? Hook me up..


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

looks 1000x times better like this :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

the steering wheel is from lazerwerkz


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 30 2008, 03:02 PM~9822668
> *looks 1000x times better like this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I KNEW FUCKIN GERMANS ARE SAUSSAGE SWALLOING SOUR CRAUT EATING DICK LICKERS THAT LOVE COCKS ON CARS :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 30 2008, 03:03 PM~9822670
> *the steering wheel is from lazerwerkz
> *


I PMD THE NIKKA BOUT IT PENIS BREATH!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2008, 01:06 PM~9822701
> *I KNEW FUCKIN GERMANS ARE SAUSSAGE SWALLOING SOUR CRAUT EATING DICK LICKERS THAT LOVE COCKS ON CARS :uh:
> *


 right u should do your car like this too and it will looks 1000X times better :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

btw any news on your daily


----------



## luxurylows

Thanks for the PM on the wheel.. Gotta have one of them... Your air bag light come one?? Just take out the bulb or what??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$+Jan 30 2008, 03:11 PM~9822756-->
> 
> 
> 
> right u should do your car like this too and it will looks 1000X times better :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> btw any news on your daily
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT DO YOU MEAN ABOUT MY DAILY HOMIE?
> <!--QuoteBegin-luxurylows_@Jan 30 2008, 03:18 PM~9822825
> *Thanks for the PM on the wheel.. Gotta have one of them... Your air bag light come one?? Just take out the bulb or what??
> *


 THE FUSE IS OUT BRO..


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup bro any news in the world of air  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 30 2008, 03:22 PM~9822875
> *sup bro any news in the world of air   :biggrin:
> *


WTF THE AIR IN YOUR HEAD?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2008, 01:21 PM~9822866
> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN ABOUT MY DAILY HOMIE?
> 
> *


u buy the wheels u ask for in the for sale topic


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 30 2008, 03:24 PM~9822890
> *u buyed the wheels i ask for in the for sale topic
> *


HE DIDNT GET BACK TO ME IF THEY FIT MY DTS


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2008, 01:25 PM~9822897
> *HE DIDNT GET BACK TO ME IF THEY FIT MY DTS
> *


:thumbsdown: thats shit :uh: the wheels will lookin good on the caddy i think


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 30 2008, 03:26 PM~9822906
> *:thumbsdown: thats shit  :uh: the wheels will lookin good on the caddy i think
> *


YUP


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 26 2008, 09:54 PM~9792541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Why does that look so real?


----------



## God's Son2

are you going to do the chassis and engine compartment, big money?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 30 2008, 03:01 PM~9824204
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao: Why does that look so real?
> *


cause it is .....its back whem mayham was luxurious


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Jan 30 2008, 06:01 PM~9824204-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: Why does that look so real?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Jan 30 2008, 07:19 PM~9824872
> *cause it is .....its back whem mayham was luxurious
> *



*


2 idiotsahahahahahhahahhahahhhaahahhaha*


----------



## luxurylows

TTMFT more pics of the new deville...Its gotta be gangsta by now hey there Mr.Pockets...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 31 2008, 10:00 AM~9829981
> *TTMFT more pics of the new deville...Its gotta be gangsta by now hey there Mr.Pockets...
> *


nah bro ,its to cold,in the spring i will fix my whore up!!!


----------



## Infamous James

bonersRus


----------



## MAYHEM

TRUE


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 09:05 AM~9830953
> *TRUE
> *


no false


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 31 2008, 12:09 PM~9830973
> *no false
> *


AGAIN ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

if jack was on your back ....would you help jack off ?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 31 2008, 02:22 PM~9832017
> *if jack was on your back ....would you help jack off ?
> *


u seem to know how to jackoff boys there cheese dick?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 11:24 AM~9832035
> *u seem to know how to jackoff boys there cheese dick?
> *


just fallowing your lead gay-ham


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 31 2008, 03:04 PM~9832371
> *just fallowing your lead gay-ham
> *


wahaha u gaychesse bas-turd


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 31 2008, 04:29 PM~9833005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


repost but luv it


----------



## MAYHEM

the side winder donkey punch


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 02:33 PM~9833029
> *repost but luv it
> *


 :uh: sometimes greatness just needs to be revisited emkay?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 03:33 PM~9833029
> *repost but I luv taking it like that
> *


Yea, okay......


----------



## Infamous James

this topic has been invaded by a badass fuking ride


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 31 2008, 04:47 PM~9833142
> *Yea, my throat is throbing for teh cawk ,okay......
> *


:uh:

wtffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

And look, it has 2 doors


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: three if u include the fuel door


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 31 2008, 04:55 PM~9833211
> *And look, it has 2 doors
> *


like u your mouff and ass ??


----------



## luxurylows

:werd: that 59 is nice...FOKKKKKER SELL ME THAT WHEEL>.. trade you for a pic of good ol 4 eyes hahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 31 2008, 07:20 PM~9834391
> *:werd:  that 59 is nice...FOKKKKKER SELL ME THAT WHEEL>.. trade you for a pic of good ol 4 eyes hahahahahaha
> *


bahahahaha..........no


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 05:25 PM~9834432
> *bahahahaha..........no
> *


How about a pic of his mom tuckin him in and 400 bucks


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 31 2008, 07:26 PM~9834448
> *How about a pic of his mom tuckin him in and 400 bucks
> *


ok


----------



## MAYHEM

*got this done last night *


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 05:48 PM~9834637
> *got this done last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No but for real..I want that wheel...THat looks like a sore place..How did that feel?


----------



## Infamous James

nice


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 31 2008, 07:53 PM~9834676
> *No but for real..I want that wheel...THat looks like a sore place..How did that feel?
> *


I FELL A SLEEP HAHA ,AND NEAR THE END IT FELT A LITTLE RAW ,BUT I TOLORATE PAIN VERY FOKKIN WELL!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nice ink......I think it's appealing you're getting all these dudes tat'd on you


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 31 2008, 08:01 PM~9834750
> *Nice ink......I think it's appealing you're getting all these dudes tat'd on you
> *


you always gotta have the gay comment u must think of **** shit all day long


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 06:00 PM~9834741
> *I FELL A SLEEP  HAHA ,AND NEAR THE END IT FELT A LITTLE RAW ,BUT I TOLORATE PAIN VERY FOKKIN WELL!!
> *


I like it...the black and grey wash is what i rock too...im not loaded like you so im not getting shit done every tuesday and thursday


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 31 2008, 08:09 PM~9834834
> *I like it...the black and grey wash is what i rock too...im not loaded like you so im not getting shit done every tuesday and thursday
> *


wahahaha i was gonna go tommorow but theres a big storm commin and i aint feeling to travel all the way to the shop haha


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 06:09 PM~9834845
> *wahahaha i was gonna go tommorow but theres a big storm commin and i aint feeling to travel all the way to the shop haha
> *


In the deville dont that cunt drive her self...Heads up display...Throw on a movie and let her ride hahahahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 07:07 PM~9834817
> *you always gotta have the gay comment u must think of **** shit all day long
> *


(no ****)


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 31 2008, 08:29 PM~9835037
> *(no ****)
> *


bah!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jan 31 2008, 07:48 PM~9834637-->
> 
> 
> 
> *got this done last night *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-luxurylows_@Jan 31 2008, 08:09 PM~9834834
> *I like it...the black and grey wash is what i rock too...im not loaded like you so im not getting shit done every tuesday and thursday
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

bahah fahk


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T
for the tattoo's fuck the fleet


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 31 2008, 10:51 PM~9836548
> *T
> T
> T
> for the tattoo's fuck the fleet
> *


wahahahahahahaha more to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:|


----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 31 2008, 05:51 PM~9833170
> *
> 
> this topic has been invaded by a badass fuking ride
> *


One of my favs! :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Here's a blast from the past. :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 10:53 AM~9840268
> *Here's a blast from the past.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf happened??


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2008, 11:58 AM~9840307
> *wtf happened??
> *


That was in '05. I drove up to a show in CT, and during the drive a heater hose had shaken a little loose and got too close to the alternator fan, resulting in a leak. It just nicked it and made a pinhole, but we had to cut the hose and mend it during the show, and I spilled a bunch of coolant everywhere in the process. :tongue: OOPS!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 11:01 AM~9840330
> *That was in '05.  I drove up to a show in CT, and during the drive a heater hose had shaken a little loose and got too close to the alternator fan, resulting in a leak.  It just nicked it and made a pinhole, but we had to cut the hose and mend it during the show, and I spilled a bunch of coolant everywhere in the process. :tongue:  OOPS!
> *


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2008, 08:26 AM~9840116
> *wahahahahahahaha more to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You have a cadillac tattoo Mr??? I thought I seen one i a pic but not sure if it was your rich ass or not :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 1 2008, 11:55 AM~9840710
> *You have a cadillac tattoo Mr??? I thought I seen one i a pic but not sure if it was your rich ass or not :0
> *


NO IMPALA TATTS,BUT GETTING CADDY TATTS SOON


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2008, 10:59 AM~9841252
> *NO IMPALA TITTS,BUT GETTING  CADDY TITTS SOON
> *


 :uh: nice


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'm up 5 lbs after taking my first week of creatine.....WTF


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 1 2008, 11:06 AM~9841290
> *I'm up 5 lbs after taking my first week of creatine.....WTF
> *


 :uh: ya water mang


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Found a good chair for Mayhem to work his abs

http://yanyanxu.com/experiment/2008/01/31/hawaii-chair/


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 1 2008, 11:08 AM~9841313
> *Found a good chair for Mayhem to work his abs
> 
> http://yanyanxu.com/experiment/2008/01/31/hawaii-chair/
> *


no pic mang


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 1 2008, 01:08 PM~9841313
> *Found a good chair for Mayhem to work his abs
> 
> http://yanyanxu.com/experiment/2008/01/31/hawaii-chair/
> *


U NEED A COCK ON THE CHAIR FOR YOU YA LOOSE ASS WANKSTA


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 1 2008, 01:08 PM~9841313
> *Found a good chair for Mayhem to work his abs
> 
> http://yanyanxu.com/experiment/2008/01/31/hawaii-chair/
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH!!!!!

If you can sit...you can get fit...THE HAWAII CHAIR! :roflmao:


Awesome. I'm going to be so ripped sitting at my desk all day. Unfortunately, on the Hawaii chair yyoouu'lll sssttrarrtt toooo tyyppeess lllliiikkeeke ttththhhhiisiiisss!!!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad

Hawaii Chair Part II


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Feb 1 2008, 12:11 PM~9841329-->
> 
> 
> 
> no pic mang
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a vid meng
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2008, 12:15 PM~9841363
> *U NEED A COCK ON THE CHAIR FOR YOU YA LOOSE ASS WANKSTA
> *


How did I know you would say that......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 12:17 PM~9841386
> *Hawaii Chair Part II
> *


I just ordered 2


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 1 2008, 01:19 PM~9841405
> *I just ordered 2
> *


I got rush delivery son!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 01:15 PM~9841371
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH!!!!!
> 
> If you can sit...you can get fit...THE HAWAII CHAIR! :roflmao:
> Awesome.  I'm going to be so ripped sitting at my desk all day. Unfortunately, on the Hawaii chair yyoouu'lll sssttrarrtt toooo tyyppeess lllliiikkeeke ttththhhhiisiiisss!!!!!ALL I NEED IS A BIG BLACK DICK UNDER ME !!!!
> *


wahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha sicky


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2008, 01:33 PM~9841523
> *i wanna be your chairwahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha sicky
> *


Dude, gay. :nono:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 01:35 PM~9841549
> *Dude,  im gay. :nono:dont tease me with this chair and cocks on it to shove in my poop chute  :biggrin:
> *


WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 1 2008, 01:08 PM~9841304
> *:uh: ya water mang
> *


Yup soon as you stop taking the shit the weight comes right off.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 1 2008, 01:45 PM~9841633
> *Yup soon as you stop taking the shit the weight comes right off.
> *


HOWS YO LINC DOIN ?


----------



## luxurylows

I know i know..Hit the gym right... Had a dislocated knee from rugby and just tryin to get back at it... But here is some insentive to get the cadillac tattoo done... Might get the logo done soon too...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Hahaha already said "Hit the Gym"

Nice tat though.....


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 1 2008, 01:26 PM~9842350
> *Hahaha already said "Hit the Gym"
> 
> Nice tat though.....
> *


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 1 2008, 01:26 PM~9842350
> *Hahaha already said "Hit the Gym"
> 
> Nice tat though.....
> *


Fuck your sons going to be a ninja soon..wow thats amazing...cool shit


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 1 2008, 02:37 PM~9842437
> *Fuck your sons going to be a ninja soon..wow thats amazing...cool shit
> *


Thanks bro....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 1 2008, 03:25 PM~9842344
> *I know i know..Hit the gym right... Had a dislocated knee from rugby and just tryin to get back at it... But here is some insentive to get the cadillac tattoo done... Might get the logo done soon too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA NICE ASS TAT NOODLE ARMS :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2008, 02:38 PM~9842449
> *HAHA NICE ASS TAT NOODLE ARMS :biggrin:
> *


Get in the chair flab handles....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 1 2008, 03:52 PM~9842530
> *Get in the chair flab handles....
> *


YOU GETTING ION THE CHAIR WIFF SCOTTY??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Scotty needs two for double pen.....


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2008, 01:46 PM~9841644
> *HOWS YO LINC DOIN ?
> *


She's been sick this winter. :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 1 2008, 03:56 PM~9842554
> *She's been sick this winter. :angry:
> *


ahg well thats it you gotta send her to me :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

is this a build thread or a post whore thread lol


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Feb 1 2008, 03:50 PM~9843357
> *is this a build thread or a post whore thread lol
> *


Its 20% build, 30% donkey punch, 40% post whore..10% tattoo... :cheesy:


----------



## luxurylows

Shes about 15 mins old...tender spot in the ditch


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 1 2008, 07:41 PM~9844118
> *Shes about 15 mins old...tender spot in the ditch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD BRO ,WTF U TATTOOIN YOSELF??? MAN U WERE ON HERE THEN I COME BACK U GET A TAT WTFFFFFFF AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 30 2008, 06:57 PM~9824663
> *are you going to do the chassis and engine compartment, big money?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

MY SOCK FELL OFF?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2008, 08:46 PM~9844679
> *MY SOCK FELL OFF?
> *


did your foot lose some weight?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2008, 08:46 PM~9844679
> *MY SOCK FELL OFF?
> *


did your foot lose some weight?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 1 2008, 08:50 PM~9844712
> *did your foot lose some weight?
> *


MY BIG TOE DID?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2008, 08:51 PM~9844726
> *MY BIG TOE DID?
> *


what did you do? suck it to much?


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2008, 06:26 PM~9844514
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO ,WTF U TATTOOIN YOSELF??? MAN U WERE ON HERE THEN I COME BACK U GET A TAT WTFFFFFFF AHAHAHAHAHA
> *


lol i wish i cant even draw a line...the tattoo guys about 4 mins from my house and went in and did it on the spot took about 45 mins haha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 1 2008, 09:21 PM~9844975
> *lol i wish i cant even draw a line...the tattoo guys about 4 mins from my house and went in and did it on the spot took about 45 mins haha
> *


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## luxurylows

Still wish the deville was a fleetwood but none the less got the eg on her today.. still need your steering wheel FOOOOKKKKKKKER


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 1 2008, 09:29 PM~9845017
> *Still wish the deville was a fleetwood but none the less got the eg on her today.. still need your steering wheel FOOOOKKKKKKKER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahahah well if u buy the car the steering wheel comes with it and its a fleetwood assholeahahahhahahahaha


----------



## THE PETE-STA

MAYHEM


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2008, 10:57 AM~9848768
> *wahahahahahah well if u buy the car the steering wheel comes with it and its a fleetwood assholeahahahhahahahaha
> *


How come everyone knows im an asswhole....Who keeps telling you FOKKKERS that... You have so much loot you should just give me the fleetwood...If i had your phone number i would call you and we could be buddies WAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by luxurylows+Feb 2 2008, 03:02 PM~9849474-->
> 
> 
> 
> How come everyone knows im an asswhole....Who keeps telling you FOKKKERS that... You have so much loot you should just give me the fleetwood...If i had your phone number i would call you and we could be buddies WAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your 4 eyed buddys got it ahahaha steal it off it ahahah
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Feb 2 2008, 05:31 PM~9850137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahhh shit i just noticed the faceahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 1 2008, 07:29 PM~9845017
> *Still wish the deville was a fleetwood but none the less got the eg on her today.. still need your steering wheel FOOOOKKKKKKKER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup i fuckin love ur grill caddy looks good!!! cant wait to mount my grill


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 2 2008, 08:31 PM~9851142
> *
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389720


----------



## Latin Essence CC




----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahah dumb ass wopsahahahah


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 2 2008, 03:31 PM~9850137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahaha


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 3 2008, 09:03 PM~9858205
> *wahahaha
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *BULLOWNED* :0


----------



## MAYHEM

ya think !!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY+Feb 1 2008, 05:50 PM~9843357-->
> 
> 
> 
> is this a build thread or a post whore thread lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-luxurylows_@Feb 1 2008, 07:11 PM~9843865
> *Its 20% build, 30% donkey punch, 40% post whore..10% tattoo... :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

orly


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH !!


----------



## Infamous James

again, :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 4 2008, 03:17 PM~9862348
> *again,  :uh:
> *


STILL? infamous jane :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 4 2008, 01:57 PM~9862627
> *STILL? infamous jane :0
> *


omg again, flamehem :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 4 2008, 04:55 PM~9863031
> *omg again, flamehem :0
> *


wtf insertion jane the streached out anus :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 4 2008, 03:20 PM~9863174
> *wtf insertion jane the streached out anus :0
> *


 :uh: nice


----------



## MAYHEM

orly


----------



## PICAZZO

Mayhem......................















































the caddy dont look like a project ride anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahhaa


----------



## Infamous James

damn mayhoe you gas hoppin like a mug!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 5 2008, 08:33 AM~9868955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn mayhoe you gas hoppin like a mug!!!
> *


mayhem...whats up with this ......can u do it ? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 5 2008, 12:19 PM~9869214
> *mayhem...whats up with this ......can u do it ?  :biggrin:
> *


i cant get it fully up like that,limper then that!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:angry:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

still garbage


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 5 2008, 03:20 PM~9870295
> *still garbage
> *


WHAT YOUR LIFE?


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T
whats goin on FOKKERS..Still colder than a nun's cunt out east or what?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 5 2008, 03:35 PM~9870411
> *T
> T
> T
> whats goin on FOKKERS..Still colder than a nun's cunt out east or what?
> *


NOPE ITS WARM AND DRIZZLING FOKKER!!!




WINTER=


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Feb 5 2008, 01:25 PM~9870334-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 01:25 PM~9870334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 01:25 PM~9870334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 01:25 PM~9870334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 01:25 PM~9870334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 01:25 PM~9870334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 01:25 PM~9870334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 01:25 PM~9870334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Feb 5 2008, 01:25 PM~9870334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

ALL THUMBS IN YO ASS INFOOLMASS


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 5 2008, 05:36 PM~9871159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


head plant ,,,,sweeeeeeet

the pshop of this is better


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 5 2008, 06:28 PM~9872321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAHAHAHAHHAHAHA..TTT FOR THE FUCKIN STEERING WHEEL>>>>


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 6 2008, 01:33 AM~9875337
> *BAHAHAHAHHAHAHA..TTT FOR THE FUCKIN STEERING WHEEL>>>>
> *


ttmft for you buying the car wiff the steering wheel ahahahahaha :0


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 5 2008, 11:33 PM~9875337
> *BAHAHAHAHHAHAHA..TTT FOR THE FUCKIN STEERING WHEEL>>>>
> *











:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 6 2008, 09:28 AM~9877020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: nothing like our first president lookin like frankenstien wiff a bolt in his neck :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 6 2008, 03:52 PM~9878582
> *:uh:
> *


wtf u aint on yapoo?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: of course i am i live inside it..its whurr i sleep


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 6 2008, 03:19 PM~9878357
> *:uh: nothing like our first president lookin like frankenstien wiff a bolt in his neck :thumbsdown:
> *


must be an '85 caprice


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 6 2008, 03:12 PM~9879179
> *must be an '85 caprice
> *


 :uh: no way godboy...an 85 caprice is worth almost 2200 in good shape...thats 2182 more than the maximum vehicle value allowance rating of those wheels


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 06:48 PM~9834637
> *got this done last night
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 6 2008, 08:23 PM~9880399
> *
> the penis that broke off in my ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 6 2008, 05:48 PM~9880191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FUCK YAH that looks sick....TTMFT


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Feb 6 2008, 11:47 PM~9882811-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahahahaha............true!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-luxurylows_@Feb 7 2008, 12:09 AM~9883082
> *FUCK YAH that looks sick....TTMFT
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 6 2008, 06:23 PM~9880399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 oh SNAP!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 6 2008, 05:48 PM~9880191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: THATS WWAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY TO COOL FOR YOU


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 7 2008, 12:29 PM~9886040
> *:uh: THATS WWAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY TO COOL FOR YOU
> *


stfu u jew!!! :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

:loco:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## carlosjimenez

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 7 2008, 11:28 AM~9886025
> *:0 oh SNAP!
> *


why would u have this saved to ur computer


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez_@Feb 7 2008, 05:55 PM~9888339
> *why would u have this saved to ur computer
> *


BECAUSE THEY ARE GAY!! :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

.......................


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 7 2008, 06:15 PM~9888478
> *.......................
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Glutamine really that effective? I hear mixed stories about it


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 7 2008, 06:44 PM~9888763
> *Glutamine really that effective? I hear mixed stories about it
> *


YES 3 TIMES A DAY TAKIN ALONE 20 TO 30 MIN BEFORE MEALS AND SHAKES .


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## luxurylows

*Cheers to queers...More chicks for me!!!*
T
T
T


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 8 2008, 12:06 AM~9891939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHAHAHA...RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE....RICH MAKE ALOT MORE AND POST EM UP HERE AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA,THIS SHIT MAKES ME FOKKIN LAUGHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## mistargreen

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 6 2008, 05:48 PM~9880191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




FUCKIN NICE BRO ! :0 It will look fucking good in the caddy


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Feb 8 2008, 10:45 AM~9894220
> *FUCKIN NICE BRO !  :0  It will look fucking good in the caddy
> *


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 8 2008, 07:41 AM~9894182
> *WAHAHAHA...RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE....RICH MAKE ALOT MORE AND POST EM UP HERE AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA,THIS SHIT MAKES ME FOKKIN LAUGHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


so your sayin "I LIKE "


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 8 2008, 12:07 PM~9894812
> *so your sayin "I LIKE "
> *


the pshops yes


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 8 2008, 09:15 AM~9894860
> *the pshops yes
> *


THATS NOT YES .....THATS HECK YES


----------



## Infamous James

owe


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 8 2008, 12:21 PM~9894898
> *THATS NOT YES .....THATS HECK YES
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

mayhem why the sudden car club hop??/if you dont mind me askin?if you do its coo none of my bizz.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 8 2008, 10:02 AM~9895206
> *mayhem why the sudden car club hop??/if you dont mind me askin?if you do its coo none of my bizz.
> *


****-SEXUAL TENDENCIES ON MAYHAMS PART .......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 8 2008, 01:03 PM~9895214
> *****-SEXUAL TENDENCIES ON MAYHAMS PART .......
> *


more like on your part always hitting on me u flamming fruit basket!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 8 2008, 01:02 PM~9895206
> *mayhem why the sudden car club hop??/if you dont mind me askin?if you do its coo none of my bizz.
> *


and you are who ? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 8 2008, 11:02 AM~9895206
> *mayhem why the sudden car club hop??/if you dont mind me askin?if you do its coo none of my bizz.
> *


http://media.putfile.com/bottle-rocket-in-butt- he got busted doin this


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 8 2008, 01:09 PM~9895259
> *http://media.putfile.com/bottle-rocket-in-butt- he got busted doin this
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

just a layitlow member who noticed you jumped clubs............ :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 8 2008, 01:11 PM~9895275
> *just a layitlow member who noticed you jumped clubs............ :uh:
> *


its been awhile ,i guess u dont notice fast enuff?


----------



## TwOtYme

It was just a ????? you didnt answer,but like I said just a ?????


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 8 2008, 01:13 PM~9895293
> *It was just a ????? you didnt answer,but like I said just a ?????
> *


well its club biz and not puttin anything out fokker


----------



## TwOtYme

coo.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 8 2008, 11:13 AM~9895293
> *It was just a ????? you didnt answer,but like I said just a ?????
> *


he stole a strap on from dave, dave then burned down mayhems ice shack used for kiddy prons, abel was in that shack and died, and timmay ran away with the spoon. the end :uh: happy now?


----------



## FORGIVEN

HERE YOU GO THIS IS ALL YOU DOGGIE


----------



## TwOtYme

just remember " cars dont make you ,you make your cars" .....same goes to car clubs...............either way nice car.....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 8 2008, 01:17 PM~9895331
> *HERE YOU GO THIS IS ALL YOU DOGGIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck homie you build garbage rides now,wtf happened to you are you blind or have stock in autozone??


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 8 2008, 12:18 PM~9895342
> *fuck homie you build garbage rides now,wtf happened to you are you blind or have stock in autozone??
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: COME ON DOGGIE YOUVE SEEN MY RIDES,LOL


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 8 2008, 01:21 PM~9895362
> *LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: COME ON DOGGIE YOUVE SEEN MY RIDES,LOL
> *


ya but it looks like u fallin off with this new slab bro get yo eyes checkedahahahhahaha


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 8 2008, 12:23 PM~9895375
> *ya but it looks like u fallin off with this new slab bro get yo eyes checkedahahahhahaha
> *


SINCE YOU PUT ME OUT ON BLAST ABOUT MY NEW LOOK, HERES YOURS TOO


----------



## Infamous James

nice paisa ride


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 8 2008, 12:27 PM~9895406
> *nice paisa ride
> *


HES STEPPIN TO THE NEW LEVEL  WHAT DO YOU THING I GOT HIM???


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 8 2008, 11:17 AM~9895331
> *HERE YOU GO THIS IS ALL YOU DOGGIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Canadiantire.ca featuring 3m two way tape in partnership with www.plasticchrome.gay :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 8 2008, 11:12 AM~9895284
> *its been awhile ,i guess u dont notice fast enuff?
> *


its all for the good times :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

wus sup homeboy passing by good times world wide


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble+Feb 8 2008, 01:35 PM~9895483-->
> 
> 
> 
> its all for the good times  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 8 2008, 01:36 PM~9895486
> *wus sup homeboy passing by good times world wide
> *


haha pass by here more fokker


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 8 2008, 11:40 AM~9895504
> *
> haha pass by here more fokker
> *


i will im back in full effect online had 2 take a lil break :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 8 2008, 01:42 PM~9895514
> *i will im back in full effect online had 2 take a lil break  :biggrin:
> *


to much porn consumed u bro ahahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

orly


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

FOOL


----------



## God's Son2

COOL


----------



## MAYHEM

drool


----------



## God's Son2

go to SCHOOL


----------



## luxurylows

or to the swimming POOL


----------



## God's Son2

so don't be a fool, be cool and go to school and then after that go to the swimming hole.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 8 2008, 09:05 PM~9898515
> *go to SCHOOL
> *


you cant make no money in School :uh:


----------



## mistargreen

> _Originally posted by Majestic$Life_@Feb 9 2008, 06:31 AM~9901306
> *you cant make no money in School :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Majestic$Life_@Feb 9 2008, 08:31 AM~9901306
> *you cant make no money in School :uh:
> *


true fool


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 9 2008, 08:30 PM~9904192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 9 2008, 06:30 PM~9904192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wahahahahah..I think i seen that Umpire on "To catch a predator". If i remeber right he also was trying to take advantage of a "DAR DAR" or the politicaly correct term "water head"


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 10 2008, 09:16 PM~9911218
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahahahaha


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Feb 11 2008, 09:06 AM~9915258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 10 2008, 09:16 PM~9911218
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 11 2008, 01:56 PM~9916334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: ah man thats horrible bro,i know u can do a better job then that  well no right click and no save :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 11 2008, 11:56 AM~9916334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwhahahahah cockter munkeyahahahah


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

oh


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 11 2008, 01:03 PM~9916375
> *:uh: ah man thats horrible bro,i know u can do a better job then that   well no right click and no save :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 11 2008, 03:28 PM~9916894
> *:0  :0 LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

stfu^^^^


----------



## Infamous James

^^^^^eats fat monkey cawks and flosses with gnome pubes


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 11 2008, 04:39 PM~9917363
> *^^^^^eats fat monkey cawks and flosses with gnome pubes
> *


^^^sux the pants off of richard simmons and elton john and lets them run the train on his loose ass^^^^^^^


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2

me and my new caddy


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 11 2008, 06:31 PM~9919212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the fack hahahaahhaa FACERUBFOKINMATTOWNED


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 11 2008, 06:59 PM~9919440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my new caddy
> *


nice car...more pics


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 11 2008, 08:59 PM~9919440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my new caddy
> *


damn you bought that :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 11 2008, 09:31 PM~9919212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 11 2008, 09:04 PM~9919483
> *damn you bought that :0
> *


na , i was just joking, it was my homeboy's ride


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 10 2008, 09:16 PM~9911218
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 8 2008, 01:26 PM~9895399
> *SINCE YOU PUT ME OUT ON BLAST ABOUT MY NEW LOOK, HERES YOURS TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ronald Mcdonald Rims are awsome.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 12 2008, 05:08 AM~9922553
> *Ronald Mcdonald Rims are awsome.
> *


 :uh: yes the spokes are actual powdercoated fries


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Feb 11 2008, 08:31 PM~9919212-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahahahhahahahahahhahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by God's [email protected] 11 2008, 09:07 PM~9919517
> *na , i was just joking, it was my homeboy's ride
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your homeboys rich?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Feb 11 2008, 10:31 PM~9920214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahahahah great one!!!


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

harrow !!!


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 12 2008, 11:48 AM~9923453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahahaha diffowned


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 12 2008, 11:48 AM~9923453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahahaha diffowned


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 12 2008, 10:10 AM~9923601
> *wahahahahahaha diffowned
> *


hahahahahah now thats torque


----------



## luxurylows

Its tea time.... like you wouldnt do this dirty tramp :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 12 2008, 12:44 PM~9923787
> *Its tea time.... like you wouldnt do this dirty tramp  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 12 2008, 10:10 AM~9922959
> *:uh: yes the spokes are actual powdercoated  fries
> *


And if you look closely the spinners are actually mcnuggets.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 12 2008, 02:47 PM~9924513
> *And if you look closely the spinners are actually mcnuggets.
> *


weres the dippin sauce?


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 12 2008, 01:11 PM~9924687
> *weres the dippin sauce?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 12 2008, 10:49 AM~9923126
> *wahahahahhahahahahahhahaha
> your homeboys rich?
> wahahahahahahah great one!!!
> *


you could say that


----------



## Infamous James

w000t w00t


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 12 2008, 04:13 PM~9925124
> *you could say that
> *


is he a crack dealer or what?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: u deal man crack


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 12 2008, 04:41 PM~9925331
> *:uh: u deal man crack
> *


u jizz trap


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

HHGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 12 2008, 04:31 PM~9925263
> *is he a crack dealer or what?
> *


he's a car dealer


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 11 2008, 10:31 PM~9920214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_PkB7Hq9iQ


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahachinowned


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 12 2008, 04:41 PM~9926261
> *HHGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> *


 :uh: how much chipped?


----------



## Eklips

:biggrin: whatssup fosh


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 13 2008, 10:59 AM~9932072
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_PkB7Hq9iQ
> *



damn that must of sucked


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 13 2008, 10:21 AM~9932591
> *:biggrin: whatssup fosh
> *


fukkk elk lips its been awhile mang


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 12:27 PM~9932651
> *fukkk elk lips its been awhile mang
> *


wahahaha HE SAID ELK LIPS hey ass bag timmay !!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 13 2008, 10:35 AM~9932721
> *wahahaha HE SAID ELK LIPS  hey ass bag timmay !!!
> *


 :uh: wahah timmay is in an awesome club now


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 12:37 PM~9932736
> *:uh: wahah timmay is in an awesome club now
> *


wahahaha yes he is!!!i talked to the fokker yesterday hes doin great


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 13 2008, 10:38 AM~9932751
> *wahahaha yes he is!!!i talked to the fokker yesterday hes doin great
> *


 :uh: well tell that douche whutts up from the nutts up :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 12:46 PM~9932807
> *:uh: well tell that douche whutts up from the nutts up :biggrin:
> *


from yo mouff?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 13 2008, 10:54 AM~9932868
> *from yo mouff?
> *


brail it wiff yo tonsils when u gobblin his cawk emmk?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 01:05 PM~9932945
> *:uh:
> brail it wiff yo tonsils when u gobblin his cawk emmk?
> *


you meat sachell beef beater stfu u stffed saussage hider :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 23 2007, 11:41 AM~8624879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 01:15 PM~9932994
> *
> *


wagahgahahaha i remember that ,when i was makin that i pissed myselfahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: then u made whoopie wiff his pic


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 01:31 PM~9933089
> *:uh: then u made whoopie wiff his pic
> *


yes right before u did and i left man chowder all over it u saussage boy!!


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 02:50 PM~9933633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

wahahha i thought u would like


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 02:52 PM~9933652
> *wahahha i thought u would like
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 02:53 PM~9933665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That break dancer is so good he broke his legs clean off! :uh:



Hey, did you guys see the video of the cop dumping the cripple dude out of his wheelchair? It's been all over the news...


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 13 2008, 12:58 PM~9933693
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That break dancer is so good he broke his legs clean off! :uh:
> Hey, did you guys see the video of the cop dumping the cripple dude out of his wheelchair? It's been all over the news...
> *


 :uh: no, link or it probly still happened but we cant see it so link?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 13 2008, 02:58 PM~9933693
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That break dancer is so good he broke his legs clean off! :uh:
> Hey, did you guys see the video of the cop dumping the cripple dude out of his wheelchair? It's been all over the news...
> *


link fool wanna see it??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 02:53 PM~9933665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sawed off mothafukka can move!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

180lbs......7lb gain in 2 weeks


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 13 2008, 01:03 PM~9933722
> *180lbs......7lb gain in 2 weeks
> *


who


----------



## Badass94Cad

DISABLED MAN DUMPED


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 02:04 PM~9933726
> *who
> *


<---------- :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 13 2008, 01:06 PM~9933749
> *<---------- :cheesy:
> *


u were only 173 nikkar? u looked bigger??? :0


----------



## luxurylows

halfsizeowned wahahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 13 2008, 03:04 PM~9933728
> *DISABLED MAN DUMPED
> *


danmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 13 2008, 03:08 PM~9933769
> *danmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


Reminds me of Family Guy when Peter wished he had no bones and collapsed to the ground in a pile of skin. :roflmao:


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 13 2008, 01:04 PM~9933728
> *DISABLED MAN DUMPED
> *


thats fuckin horrible.... :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 13 2008, 01:04 PM~9933728
> *DISABLED MAN DUMPED
> *


 :uh: fokkkkk youtubeblockedatworkowned :angry:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 03:10 PM~9933790
> *:uh: fokkkkk youtubeblockedatworkowned :angry:
> *


It's on CNN.com too if you can check that.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Feb 13 2008, 03:10 PM~9933781-->
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of Family Guy when Peter wished he had no bones and collapsed to the ground in a pile of skin. :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahaha yes
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 03:10 PM~9933787
> *thats fuckin horrible.... :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 fuckin scum cops
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 03:10 PM~9933790
> *:uh: fokkkkk youtubeblockedatworkowned :angry:
> *


suckkkkkkkkkkkkka


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 02:07 PM~9933757
> *u were only 173 nikkar? u looked bigger??? :0
> *


:0 :0 

biggerer (I'm a small guy 5'6 ish)......yea, I floated in the 70's.......going for 185 now. I think I'm holding quite a bit of water weight though. My water intake is about 1.5 gallons a day....

GET IN MAHHHH BEELLLLAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 13 2008, 03:14 PM~9933821
> *:0 :0
> 
> biggerer (I'm a small guy 5'6 ish)......yea, I floated in the 70's.......going for 185 now. I think I'm holding quite a bit of water weight though. My water intake is about 1.5 gallons a day....
> 
> GET IN MAHHHH BEELLLLAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY
> *


bwahahaha bellyboy


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 13 2008, 02:16 PM~9933844
> *bwahahaha bellyboy
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

3rd trimesterowned

Serioulsy though, I think the Glutamine does not deliver unless you inject. Are you injecting (other than things in yo anal cavity?)


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 13 2008, 03:17 PM~9933855
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 3rd trimesterowned
> 
> Serioulsy though, I think the Glutamine does not deliver unless you inject. Are you injecting (i inject teh cawk in my anal cavity?)
> *


 :uh: 
inject glut wtf u saying dummy


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 13 2008, 01:17 PM~9933855
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 3rd trimesterowned
> 
> Serioulsy though, I think the Glutamine does not deliver unless you inject. Are you injecting (other than things in yo anal cavity?)
> *


 :uh: u taking it 3-4 times a day moolio????


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 03:25 PM~9933914
> *:uh: u taking it 3-4 times a day moolio????
> *


i told the turd burgler 3 times a day but that downsyndrome gnome is slow as fokkkk


----------



## Badass94Cad

David Letterman's Top 10 reasons why there are no black NASCAR drivers: (I bet his life will be miserable after the NAACP sees this!)


# 10 - Have to sit upright while driving.
# 9 - Pistol won't stay under front seat.
# 8 - Engine noise drowns out the rap music.

# 7 - Pit crew can't work on car while holding up pants at the same time.
# 6 - They keep trying to carjack Dale Earnhardt Jr.
# 5 - Police cars on track interfere with race.
# 4 - No passenger seat for the Ho.
#3 - No Cadillacs approved for competition.
# 2 - When they crash their cars, they bail out & run.


AND THE NUMBER ONE REASON WHY BLACKS CAN'T BE IN NASCAR...


#1 -They can't wear their helmets sideways.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 02:25 PM~9933914
> *:uh: u taking it 3-4 times a day moolio????
> *


3 times......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 13 2008, 02:19 PM~9933876
> *:uh:
> inject glut wtf u saying dummy
> *


Yes, cawk-stank-neck

many bb's do it......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 13 2008, 03:30 PM~9933959
> *Yes, cawk-stank-neck
> 
> many bb's do it......
> *


never heard of injecting it was cawk bobbing tool


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 13 2008, 01:28 PM~9933942
> *David Letterman's Top 10 reasons why there are no black NASCAR drivers: (I bet his life will be miserable after the NAACP sees this!)
> # 10 - Have to sit upright while driving.
> # 9 - Pistol won't stay under front seat.
> # 8 - Engine noise drowns out the rap music.
> 
> # 7 - Pit crew can't work on car while holding up pants at the same time.
> # 6 - They keep trying to carjack Dale Earnhardt Jr.
> # 5 - Police cars on track interfere with race.
> # 4 - No passenger seat for the Ho.
> #3 - No Cadillacs approved for competition.
> # 2 - When they crash their cars, they bail out & run.
> AND THE NUMBER ONE REASON WHY BLACKS CAN'T BE IN NASCAR...
> #1 -They can't wear their helmets sideways.
> *


that shit was an awesome repost in 2004 :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Is this 4 Door sold yet?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 13 2008, 03:30 PM~9933959
> *Yes, cawk-stank-neck
> 
> many bb's do it......
> *


never heard of injecting it ,you cawk bobbing tool


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 13 2008, 02:33 PM~9933982
> *never heard of injecting it was cawk bobbing tool
> *


:uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 03:32 PM~9933977
> *that shit was an awesome repost in 2004 :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

I just got through crawling out from under this big rock.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 13 2008, 02:35 PM~9933998
> *:biggrin:
> 
> <--- I just got through crawling out from under these big bewbs.
> *


:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 13 2008, 03:28 PM~9933942
> *David Letterman's Top 10 reasons why there are no black NASCAR drivers: (I bet his life will be miserable after the NAACP sees this!)
> # 10 - Have to sit upright while driving.
> # 9 - Pistol won't stay under front seat.
> # 8 - Engine noise drowns out the rap music.
> 
> # 7 - Pit crew can't work on car while holding up pants at the same time.
> # 6 - They keep trying to carjack Dale Earnhardt Jr.
> # 5 - Police cars on track interfere with race.
> # 4 - No passenger seat for the Ho.
> #3 - No Cadillacs approved for competition.
> # 2 - When they crash their cars, they bail out & run.
> AND THE NUMBER ONE REASON WHY BLACKS CAN'T BE IN NASCAR...
> #1 -They can't wear their helmets sideways.
> *


now thats funny ass ***** shit


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 13 2008, 03:37 PM~9934010
> *:0
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 13 2008, 01:14 PM~9933821
> *:0 :0
> 
> biggerer (I'm a small guy 5'6 ish)......yea, I floated in the 70's.......going for 185 now. I think I'm holding quite a bit of water weight though. My water intake is about 1.5 gallons a day....
> 
> GET IN MAHHHH BEELLLLAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY
> *


ohhhhhhhhh gotcha.....................u would be a st8 bulldog at 220 doe :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 02:39 PM~9934020
> *ohhhhhhhhh gotcha.....................u would be a st8 bulldog at 220 doe :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

I'd be a straight hippo at that weight. I don't clean bulk bro.. DDUUURRRTYYY bulk but I'm not that sloppy.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 03:39 PM~9934020
> *ohhhhhhhhh gotcha.....................u would be a st8 bulldog at 220 doe :cheesy:
> *


str8 u ass hole


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 13 2008, 03:43 PM~9934055
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> I'd be a straight hippo at that weight. I don't clean bulk bro.. DDUUURRRTYYY bulk but I'm into that sloppy seconds.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 13 2008, 01:44 PM~9934068
> *str8 u ass hole
> *


 :uh: true, you would know better than i cuz you STR8 jam full size GI JOE figures in your ass pipe to tickle your tonsils wiff, i forgot


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 03:54 PM~9934146
> *:uh: true, you would know better than i cuz you STR8 jam full size GI JOE figures in your ass pipe to tickle your tonsils wiff, i forgot
> *


look at the 18 wheeler semi ass hider talkin u lube free ass to mouth dick face!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

Hey Broski 2 Heinekins!
You know what this is, Its my new fucken hair cut!
You kno what that means, Im getting some fucken pussy tonight. My Boys there coming out and there getting some fucken pussy tonight!
Im gunna grind on every peice of pussy that walks through that door! Im gunna grind until my dick falls off! bitches love my hair cut! and if they dont Fucken Skanks!
Yea this collar is popped, cause im the fucken man and every one should know it. i swear to god one mother fucker looks at me the wrong way im startin a fight.
You fucken lookin at me! huh huh

Fucken Game Time!

*excuse me sir you have to check in*
Not now chief... im in the fucken zone!

Im the fucken man*grunt*
yea i take steroids, I eat that shit for breakfast, lunch and dinner
Im in control baby, im in contro...l fucken protein! WHERE THE GOD DAMN PROTEIN! MOM TELL ME YOU GOT ME SOME GOD DAMN PROTEIN!

Yeah i grunt when i get my swell on at the gym, thats cuz everyone should fuckin see how jacked and tan I am

Two fucken jager bomb down here chief!
MUSCLE MILK!
HGH
PROTEIN
POWER BARS!!

Im gunna get fucken wasted tonight, im gunna drink Heinekins and jager bombs all fucken night, Jager Bombs I fucken shower in that shit!

Jager Bombs!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 13 2008, 03:30 PM~9934363
> *
> 
> Hey Broski 2 Heinekins!
> You know what this is, Its my new fucken hair cut!
> You kno what that means, Im getting some fucken pussy tonight. My Boys there coming out and there getting some fucken pussy tonight!
> Im gunna grind on every peice of pussy that walks through that door! Im gunna grind until my dick falls off! bitches love my hair cut! and if they dont Fucken Skanks!
> Yea this collar is popped, cause im the fucken man and every one should know it. i swear to god one mother fucker looks at me the wrong way im startin a fight.
> You fucken lookin at me! huh huh
> 
> Fucken Game Time!
> 
> *excuse me sir you have to check in*
> Not now chief... im in the fucken zone!
> 
> Im the fucken man*grunt*
> yea i take steroids, I eat that shit for breakfast, lunch and dinner
> Im in control baby, im in contro...l fucken protein! WHERE THE GOD DAMN PROTEIN! MOM TELL ME YOU GOT ME SOME GOD DAMN PROTEIN!
> 
> Yeah i grunt when i get my swell on at the gym, thats cuz everyone should fuckin see how jacked and tan I am
> 
> Two fucken jager bomb down here chief!
> MUSCLE MILK!
> HGH
> PROTEIN
> POWER BARS!!
> 
> Im gunna get fucken wasted tonight, im gunna drink Heinekins and jager bombs all fucken night, Jager Bombs I fucken shower in that shit!
> 
> Jager Bombs!!!!
> *


You see how many hits that fucker has now?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

It's added to the favorites......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6XO3ecsJRk


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 13 2008, 04:31 PM~9934373
> *You see how many hits that fucker has now?
> *


ya that shits nblowin the fokkkkkkkk up


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ziOhn-rD7Y

YEEAHHHHHHHH BUDDYYYYYYYYY

LIGHTWEIGHT BABY


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 13 2008, 04:33 PM~9934395
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6XO3ecsJRk
> *


fokkers a freak :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 13 2008, 04:36 PM~9934424
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ziOhn-rD7Y
> 
> YEEAHHHHHHHH BUDDYYYYYYYYY
> 
> LIGHTWEIGHT BABY
> *


that idiot monkey


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 13 2008, 03:37 PM~9934439
> *fokkers a freak :uh:
> *


Feels like I'm cumming


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T
FOKKKKER


----------



## Infamous James

:angry: dammit wtf u two talmbout??? im youtubeowned


----------



## Infamous James

:angry: dammit wtf u two talmbout??? im youtubeowned


----------



## MAYHEM

baha


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 13 2008, 02:37 PM~9934439
> *fokkers a freak :uh:
> *


YAH BUDDDDDDY...wow that nikka might be the same guy that walked away with my motorhome on his back....yup yah buddy.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2008, 04:14 PM~9934762
> *:angry: dammit wtf u two talmbout??? im youtubeowned
> *


The Govenator in the first one and 8 time Mr. Olympia in the second one


----------



## Infamous James

haha i member the governator talmbout feelin like jizzing that nutbag


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## luxurylows

Lookin good MR... Your going to have to get some more lazer work so you can re-tattoo yourself...Fuck you reek of money its quite pungent FAWKER


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT GOODTIMES LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Dude jumps Suzuki Sidekick off dirt ramp!

:roflmao: The slow motion is great! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows+Feb 13 2008, 10:58 PM~9937617-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good MR... Your going to have to get some more lazer work so you can re-tattoo yourself...Fuck you reek of money its quite pungent FAWKER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahahaha dont talk u spoiled golden spoon mommas boy u dont even have to work in life u get everything u want u carlton banks mothafokka :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG TURTLE_@Feb 13 2008, 10:59 PM~9937634
> *TTT GOODTIMES LOOKING GOOD HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 14 2008, 07:50 AM~9939672
> *Dude jumps Suzuki Sidekick off dirt ramp!
> 
> :roflmao:  The slow motion is great!  :biggrin:
> *


wahaha that was gooooooooood


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2008, 06:19 AM~9939718
> *wahahahaha dont talk u spoiled  golden spoon mommas boy u dont even have to work in life u get everything u want u carlton banks mothafokka :biggrin:
> 
> thanx homie
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 14 2008, 10:08 AM~9940190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahahahaha more fokker this is great!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 14 2008, 08:06 AM~9940538
> *:uh:
> *


X2


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2008, 06:19 AM~9939718
> *wahahahaha dont talk u spoiled  golden spoon mommas boy u dont even have to work in life u get everything u want u carlton banks mothafokka :biggrin:
> 
> thanx homie
> *


i just got freshprinceofbellairowned fawker.. i aint got nothin good to come back with for that :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 14 2008, 11:35 AM~9940777
> *i just got freshprinceofbellairowned fawker.. i aint got nothin good to come back with for that  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Feb 14 2008, 12:34 PM~9941263
> *
> *


wtf :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

FAP


----------



## MAYHEM

o'rly


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2008, 10:34 AM~9941271
> *wtf :uh:
> *


If you have to ask you will never know! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2008, 11:47 AM~9941875
> *bah
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 14 2008, 01:52 PM~9941919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes stop sanch-ho


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

shes pooping red string?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2008, 11:57 AM~9941953
> *shes pooping red string?
> *


She has breast implants in her butt!


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 14 2008, 12:03 PM~9941991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 14 2008, 11:15 AM~9942070
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James

HEY THISTLE TITS DO YO DASH UP LIKE THISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 14 2008, 02:03 PM~9941991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


saweet


----------



## Infamous James

true


----------



## MAYHEM

oh


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 14 2008, 12:05 PM~9941035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd prefer Al Bundy's idea: Women should have 3 boobs - 2 in the front and 1 in the back for dancing. :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

hahahhaha


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

abort abort


----------



## Infamous James

bwhaahahha


----------



## Badass94Cad

GODDAMN!!!


----------



## Infamous James

cant take the hanger, get out of the bathtub???


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 14 2008, 03:54 PM~9942718
> *cant take the hanger, get out of the bathtub???
> *


I PRINTED IT OUT AND STUFFED IT IN MY GIRL'S VALENTINES CARD... :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

bloody messahahaha


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 14 2008, 03:55 PM~9942720
> *I PRINTED IT OUT AND STUFFED IT IN MY GIRL'S VALENTINES CARD... :thumbsup:
> *


J/P...But I did give her this one time. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

LMAO...just found this old pic in the process.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 14 2008, 04:03 PM~9942772
> *LMAO...just found this old pic in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf is that u with wall face


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2008, 04:10 PM~9942823
> *wtf is that u with wall face
> *


Yeah, Blueouija made that. It was a pic of me all fucked up at a bar and he chopped in Paul Wall. :rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 14 2008, 04:13 PM~9942840
> *Yeah, Blueouija made that.  It was a pic of me all fucked up at a bar and he chopped in Paul Wall. :rofl:
> *


wahahaqh ya u do look like u been drinkin alotahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 14 2008, 02:02 PM~9942763
> *J/P...But I did give her this one time.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahhahaah


----------



## MAYHEM

YES


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2008, 04:33 PM~9943771
> *YES
> *


fuckin stoked..you sent that wheel bout time foo


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 14 2008, 07:22 PM~9944146
> *fuckin stoked..you sent that wheel bout time foo
> *


JUST WAIT OUTSIDE FOR IT TILL IT GETS THERE ...OK??


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2008, 05:27 PM~9944185
> *JUST WAIT OUTSIDE FOR IT TILL IT GETS THERE ...OK??
> *


Fuck i was just outside for an hour and got too cold... Ill just wait, watchin through the window wahahahaha :biggrin: you got a trackin number fokker


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 14 2008, 03:39 PM~9942629
> *:uh:
> *



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 14 2008, 08:05 PM~9944572
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


it looks tasty fokker


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2008, 06:20 PM~9944709
> *it looks tasty fokker
> *


Vancouver abortion agency, you make em we scrape em, no fetus can beat us, how can i help you....Yah i have a problem with a raggity coat hanger and a drunk, pissed off X :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HighProCam

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 14 2008, 04:50 AM~9939672
> *Dude jumps Suzuki Sidekick off dirt ramp!
> 
> :roflmao:  The slow motion is great!  :biggrin:
> *



That was Awesome...

It was worth getting off work to see this (No YouTubeAtWorkOwned)


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows+Feb 14 2008, 09:01 PM~9945072-->
> 
> 
> 
> Vancouver abortion agency, you make em we scrape em,  no fetus can beat us, how can i help you....Yah i have a problem with a raggity coat hanger and a drunk, pissed off X  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 12:50 AM~9947005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwahahahahahhahahaa
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Feb 15 2008, 08:20 AM~9947986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

The details of my life are quite inconsequential.... Very well, where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low-grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a 15-year-old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize; he would drink. He would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Sometimes, he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy. The sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament... My childhood was typical: summers in Rangoon... luge lessons... In the spring, we'd make meat helmets... When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds — pretty standard, really. At the age of 12, I received my first scribe. At the age of 14, a Zoroastrian named Wilma ritualistically shaved my testicles — there really is nothing like a shorn scrotum — it's breathtaking... I suggest you try it.

When I was 18 I went to evil medical school. At age 25 I took up tap dancing. I wanted to be a quadruple threat: an actor, dancer...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 14 2008, 02:02 PM~9942763
> *J/P...But I did give her this one time.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## MAYHEM

yessssssssssssssssssss


----------



## luxurylows

nnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo still outside this mother fokker waiting on the steering wheel lucky its warm out wahahahahhahahaha 
T
T
T
for the donkey punch


----------



## Badass94Cad

Damn man, I've been bitching about the weather. Then last night I heard that Montreal has had like 130" of snow this year. FUCK THAT. :angry: IDK how you guys do it...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows+Feb 15 2008, 02:50 PM~9950272-->
> 
> 
> 
> nnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  still outside this mother fokker waiting on the steering wheel lucky its warm out wahahahahhahahaha
> T
> T
> T
> for the donkey punch
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep waiting assholeahahahahahah
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass94Cad_@Feb 15 2008, 04:08 PM~9950770
> *Damn man, I've been bitching about the weather.  Then last night I heard that Montreal has had like 130" of snow this year.  FUCK THAT.  :angry:  IDK how you guys do it...
> *


i dont fokkin know either but my patience is running fokkin thin right about now with this snow :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs

Mayhem & the rest of you guys, can you help a homie out and vote for me please ? :cheesy: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391915


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Feb 16 2008, 02:02 AM~9955470
> *Mayhem & the rest of you guys, can you help a homie out and vote for me please ?  :cheesy:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391915
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

http://cache.valleywag.com/assets/resources/screenclean.swf


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 16 2008, 10:42 AM~9956804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wonder why my face aint tanned????damn i got big ass 2 inch gunz :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 16 2008, 09:39 AM~9957198
> *i wonder why my face aint tanned????damn i got big ass 2 inch gunz :biggrin:
> *


your so white your red .....


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 14 2008, 10:50 PM~9947005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bahwhawhaha timmay wiff the thizz face


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahaha lolow with the nipple head!!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 17 2008, 06:14 PM~9964731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahaha even infamous is in this beeeech


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T
for the fokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkin fleet build oh yah were is the fleet build in this thread :twak:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 17 2008, 08:23 PM~9967157
> *T
> T
> T
> for the fokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkin fleet build oh yah were is the fleet build in this thread :twak:
> *


remeber the ratio 
98% bullshit 
2% fleetwood build


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 18 2008, 09:58 AM~9969548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahaha shark attack ahahahaha


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 18 2008, 08:12 AM~9969870
> *wahahaha shark attack ahahahaha
> *


YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 17 2008, 04:14 PM~9964731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahhahaha


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 18 2008, 04:07 PM~9971642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt...for the homie


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 17 2008, 06:14 PM~9964731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thats great !! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## Infamous James

TTB


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Feb 18 2008, 07:50 PM~9973021-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAHAHA I GOT SADAM FOKKERS
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Feb 18 2008, 07:51 PM~9973028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE MY BALLS SHOWING?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

only when you open yo mouf


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 19 2008, 11:14 AM~9978872
> *only when you open yo mouf
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## johnny coconut

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 14 2008, 08:01 PM~9945072
> *Vancouver abortion agency, you make em we scrape em,  no fetus can beat us, how can i help you....Yah i have a problem with a raggity coat hanger and a drunk, pissed off X  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



...you fuck em, we pluck em....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 19 2008, 02:14 PM~9978872
> *only when you open my ass
> *


wtfffffffffffffff :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Post your workout routine beaker


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 19 2008, 03:54 PM~9979361
> *Post your workout routine beaker
> *


stfu no neck noodle arm bastard


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Don't be scurred.....


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: thirty cauck to mouff push ups

12 sets of 20 2 litre cokes in the ass pipe

and finish it out with 3 sets of 12 lip to taint clean and jerks


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 19 2008, 03:35 PM~9979625
> *:uh: thirty cauck to mouff push ups
> 
> 12 sets of 20  2 litre cokes in the ass pipe
> 
> and finish it out with 3 sets of 12 lip to taint clean and jerks
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: @ the 12 lip to taint cleans......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 19 2008, 04:35 PM~9979625
> *:uh: thirty cauck to mouff push ups
> 
> 12 sets of 20  2 litre cokes in the ass pipe
> 
> and finish it out with 3 sets of 12 lip to taint clean and jerks
> *


you seem to have a sickning work out routine you loose ass bastard :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 19 2008, 02:50 PM~9979757
> *you seem to have a sickning work out routine you loose ass  bastard :uh:
> *


 :uh: havent started it yet since u sent it to me...


not my kind of workout fool :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 19 2008, 04:56 PM~9979806
> *:uh: havent started it yet since u sent it to me...
> not my kind of workout fool :angry:
> *


fokkin lies from a gootch muncher like u ,u told me u got it from scotty and you are passing the training you have become infatuated with to all..


----------



## Infamous James

^^^^^^ YOUR WORKOUTS


----------



## luxurylows

I herd this fokker masterbates with his feet for calf workout..


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: wahahah mayhemural


----------



## Badass94Cad

And make your hot dog eating jokes about me in 5, 4, 3, 2.... :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 20 2008, 09:10 AM~9985262
> *:uh: wahahah mayhemural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMAO...and look at those gawd-awful Zips he's wearing! WAHAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows+Feb 19 2008, 09:18 PM~9981745-->
> 
> 
> 
> I herd this fokker masterbates with his feet for calf workout..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i use your girls feet u dummy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 12:50 AM~9983936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahahahhaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 01:14 AM~9984062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that one sux
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass94Cad_@Feb 20 2008, 09:39 AM~9985361
> *And make your hot dog eating jokes about me in 5, 4, 3, 2....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahaha u saussage swallowing moon maiden


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T
Whats good Bela? :wave:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 20 2008, 07:39 AM~9985361
> *And make your hot dog eating jokes about me in 5, 4, 3, 2....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: like its a hot dog


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 20 2008, 11:15 AM~9985803
> *:uh: like its a hot dog
> *


wahahaha


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 20 2008, 07:07 AM~9985507
> *i use your girls feet u dummy!!!!
> wahahahahhaha
> that one sux
> wahahaha u saussage swallowing moon maiden
> *


YEAH THAT ONE DID SUX ......IT WAS A QUICKIE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 20 2008, 12:09 PM~9986144
> *YEAH THAT ONE DID SUX ......IT WAS A QUICKIE
> *


THE ONE WITH THE GUY HOLDING THE MIDGET AND MY FACE ON THE MIDGET DO ONE WITH MY FACE ON THE GUY HOLDINH HIM TO SO ITS LIKE A MINI ME AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

4 Door rida's thread

/closed


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

4 Door rida's thread

/closed


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 20 2008, 12:37 PM~9986286
> *4 Door rida's thread
> 
> /closed
> *


ID LIKE IT IF YOU CLOSED YOUR ASS HOLE ALREADY !!!!


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 20 2008, 10:42 AM~9986321
> *ID LIKE IT IF YOU CLOSED YOUR ASS HOLE ALREADY !!!!
> *


wahahahaha analgravyowned fockker


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 20 2008, 01:29 PM~9986619
> *wahahahaha analgravyowned fockker
> *


TRUE


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

weaksauce


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 20 2008, 02:48 PM~9987110
> *weaksauce
> *


stfu wetsauce


----------



## Badass94Cad

Hey, do you know when Scrape is?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 20 2008, 03:29 PM~9987369
> *Hey, do you know when Scrape is?
> *


in july if im not mistaken?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 20 2008, 03:43 PM~9987472
> *in july if im not mistaken?
> *


On the Canada side? Last year was August 19, but I just checked the website and last year's info is still up there. :uh: I gotta get a passport now too. :twak:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 20 2008, 01:29 PM~9987369
> *Hey, do you know when Scrape is?
> *


 :uh: 24/7 IN THA BAY AREA


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 20 2008, 03:49 PM~9987512
> *:uh: 24/7 IN THA BAY AREA
> *


Lucky you, chief. I'm talmbout Scrape by the Lake. Still, just a bunch of Canadians anyway. :tongue:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 20 2008, 01:50 PM~9987523
> *Lucky you, chief.  I'm talmbout Scrape by the Lake.  Still, just a bunch of Canadians anyway. :tongue:
> *


HAHA THERES SOME COOL CANADIANS OUT THERE I BET.... :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 20 2008, 03:52 PM~9987538
> *HAHA THERES SOME COOL CANADIANS OUT THERE I BET.... :uh:
> *


LOL...Well hopefully they won't be getting all hyphy or anything like in the Bay-yeeee-ayyyyy.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

LIGHTWEIGHT BABBBYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ziOhn-rD7Y


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 20 2008, 03:48 PM~9987504
> *On the Canada side?  Last year was August 19, but I just checked the website and last year's info is still up there. :uh:  I gotta get a passport now too. :twak:
> *


go in the ontario tread they can tell u the exact date..


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 20 2008, 04:11 PM~9987726
> *go in the ontario tread they can tell u the exact date..
> *


Sounds too much like work. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 20 2008, 04:05 PM~9987668
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ziOhn-rD7Y
> *


wooooooooooooooooooo ya buddddddddddddddddy


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 20 2008, 04:11 PM~9987734
> *Sounds too much like work.  :biggrin:
> *


the tentative date is july 2oth but not yet confirmed fokker


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 20 2008, 04:13 PM~9987754
> *the tentative date is july 2oth but not yet confirmed fokker
> *


You're the wind beneath my wings. :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 20 2008, 04:19 PM~9987796
> *You're the wind beneath my wings.  :cheesy:
> *


why thank u kind sir!!!! :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 20 2008, 02:19 PM~9987796
> *You're the cawk between my cheeks.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Feb 20 2008, 03:11 PM~9987737-->
> 
> 
> 
> wooooooooooooooooooo ya buddddddddddddddddy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU'VE GOT TO DIG DEEEEP
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Feb 20 2008, 03:25 PM~9987836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a favorite


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 20 2008, 04:25 PM~9987836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

tha donkey knows whats up ahahahaha


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

PASSING BY HOMEBOY


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 20 2008, 06:04 PM~9988668
> *PASSING BY HOMEBOY
> *


nice to see you my brother


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## luxurylows

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: NOW SEND THE WHEEL FOO


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mayhem uncensored (NSFW)
]http://www.stileproject.com/makehimstop.html


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 20 2008, 08:12 PM~9989861
> *Mayhem uncensored (NSFW)
> ]http://www.stileproject.com/makehimstop.html
> *


wtf is that :barf:


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 20 2008, 08:13 PM~9989865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 20 2008, 08:12 PM~9989861
> *Mayhem uncensored (NSFW)
> ]http://www.stileproject.com/makehimstop.html
> *


damn you trully are a *** to look for that!!! :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 20 2008, 04:31 PM~9987879
> *tha donkey knows whats up ahahahaha
> *


I think we all know what's up with that donkey. :ugh: :around: Goddamn rope!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2008, 07:30 AM~9993879
> *damn you trully are a *** to look for that!!! :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2008, 08:30 AM~9993879
> *damn you trully are a *** to look for that!!! :uh:
> *


And this is the reason I won't even click that link. :nono:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Blood vs. Crip fight


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 21 2008, 08:59 AM~9994169
> *And this is the reason I won't even click that link. :nono:
> *


I never watched it either. I saw the some comments from another forum I visit and it fit Mayhem, so I brought it here


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Feb 21 2008, 09:59 AM~9994169-->
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the reason I won't even click that link. :nono:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Feb 21 2008, 10:13 AM~9994223
> *I never watched it either. I saw the some comments from another forum I visit and it fit Mayhem, so I brought it here
> *


u lie u jerk yo baby dick 2 it


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

4 Door = Exterior Anal Play


----------



## luxurylows

*TTMFT*


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 21 2008, 10:34 AM~9994332
> *TTMFT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 20 2008, 09:36 PM~9992418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no comment on this one bela?


----------



## Infamous James

HAHHA


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

whats up ya crazy bastard! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 21 2008, 11:29 AM~9994682
> *no comment on this one bela?
> *


nah ,it sux,so no comment ,i like funny ones u ass clown!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 21 2008, 11:38 AM~9994746
> *whats up ya crazy bastard! :biggrin:
> *


nuttin much bro and u!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## kustombuilder

pics of the steering wheel?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 01:21 PM~9995514
> *pics of the steering wheel?
> *


 :uh: why ? u wanna make one??


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2008, 12:22 PM~9995520
> *:uh:  why ? u wanna make one??
> *


 :0 just post pics crybaby.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 01:23 PM~9995534
> *:0 just post pics crybaby.
> *


stfu ,now u dont get it asshole


----------



## Badass94Cad

Damn, that pinstriping is beautiful. Is that yours?


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 21 2008, 11:25 AM~9995549
> *Damn, that pinstriping is beautiful.  Is that yours?
> *


thats mine fokker


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2008, 12:25 PM~9995545
> *stfu ,now u dont get it asshole
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 21 2008, 01:27 PM~9995559
> *thats mine fokker
> *


what she said!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 21 2008, 01:25 PM~9995549
> *Damn, that pinstriping is beautiful.  Is that yours?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Huh?  Did you buy Mayhem's Fleetwood? :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 21 2008, 01:37 PM~9995635
> *Huh?   Did you buy Mayhem's Fleetwood?  :dunno:
> *


whahahaha ,she wishez :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Oh, well the pinstriping is nice anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 21 2008, 01:43 PM~9995683
> *Oh, well the pinstriping is nice anyway.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 20 2008, 10:36 PM~9992418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=4pxh45c&s=1


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2008, 05:22 PM~9998104
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=4pxh45c&s=1
> *


wahahahahahahahahahahahah homer is a pimp


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 21 2008, 07:28 PM~9998140
> *wahahahahahahahahahahahah homer is a pimp
> *


x2


----------



## HighProCam

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2008, 10:25 AM~9995545
> *stfu ,now u dont get asshole
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Feb 21 2008, 08:01 PM~9998502
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## luxurylows

fuck the fee i can get you jumped for free


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Rejected marriage proposal

LOL


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahahahahaha


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 22 2008, 08:00 AM~10003388
> *Rejected marriage proposal
> 
> LOL
> *


WHAHAAHHAHA...IMFACKINYOURBROTHEROWNED...DURTY WHOREBAG :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

GOOD MORNING DAWGS :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 22 2008, 10:52 AM~10003669
> *WHAHAAHHAHA...IMFACKINYOURBROTHEROWNED...DURTY WHOREBAG :biggrin:
> *


it looked staged!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 22 2008, 10:00 AM~10003388
> *Rejected marriage proposal
> 
> LOL
> *


thats terrible but funny as hell :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 22 2008, 09:00 AM~10003388
> *Rejected marriage proposal
> 
> LOL
> *


Was staged

She had a bangin body though


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 22 2008, 12:37 PM~10004283
> *Was staged
> 
> She had a bangin body though
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I like bewbs


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 22 2008, 03:26 PM~10005282
> *I like  scottys bewbs
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 6 2008, 07:50 PM~9880208
> *my 2 sides are engraved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## luxurylows

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
thats badazzzz


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 22 2008, 08:26 PM~10007317
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> thats badazzzz
> *


oh hell ya it is,i got boff sides engraved too boot hahahahhahahaa :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt focker


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 23 2008, 02:10 AM~10010082
> *ttt focker
> *


more pshops u fokker!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 22 2008, 08:28 AM~10003056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## luxurylows

Got kicked out of the carshow for jerkin off on this car...TOP FLIGHT SECURITY :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahaha wackoffowned!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: STFU NOOB


----------



## MAYHEM

NOOB TFUS


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Feb 24 2008, 07:49 PM~10019538-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: STFU NOOB
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Feb 24 2008, 08:11 PM~10019679
> *NOOB TFUS
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 23 2008, 04:42 PM~10012965
> *Got kicked out of the carshow for jerkin off on this car...TOP FLIGHT SECURITY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They just don't look right unless they're skirted......


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: WRONG


they dont look right wiffout some 100 spokes  :uh: :0  :angry: :biggrin:
:cheesy:  :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 24 2008, 08:19 AM~10016828
> *wahaha wackoffowned!!!
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

wrong !!!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

what's the deal with the ducks on the sturing wheel


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 25 2008, 11:28 AM~10024111
> *what's the deal with the ducks on the sturing wheel
> *


OK THERE JERRY SEINFELD :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 23 2008, 06:15 AM~10010819
> *more pshops u fokker!!! :biggrin:
> *


TONIGHT ..... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 25 2008, 12:25 PM~10024438
> *TONIGHT ..... :biggrin:
> *


kool i thought u were slakkin fool?? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 25 2008, 10:25 AM~10024093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 25 2008, 09:28 AM~10024111
> *what's the deal with the ducks on the sturing wheel
> *


:uh: AND THE KLANSMEN ON TOP TOO??


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 25 2008, 11:28 AM~10024111
> *what's the deal with the ducks on the sturing wheel
> *











"Whats The Deal With You Tryina Steal My Material?"


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 25 2008, 11:45 AM~10024203
> *OK THERE JERRY SEINFELD :uh:
> *





Bwahahaha... :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 25 2008, 03:37 PM~10026104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Whats The Deal With You Tryina Steal My Material?"
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 25 2008, 09:53 AM~10024677
> *kool i thought u were slakkin fool?? :biggrin:
> *


I WAS BUSY THIS WEEKEND WITH MY SON'S B-DAY


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 25 2008, 05:24 PM~10026887
> *I WAS BUSY THIS WEEKEND WITH MY SON'S B-DAY
> *


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 26 2008, 02:03 AM~10031704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahahahhahahahahhahahahahaa


----------



## MAYHEM

*WOULD THIS LOOK GOOD ON MY DTS ?*


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2008, 08:24 AM~10032963
> *WOULD THIS LOOK GOOD ON MY DTS ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOPE DONT LIKE THOSE. GO WITH A FULL FACE CHROME LIKE MY LEXUS


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Feb 22 2008, 03:26 PM~10005282-->
> 
> 
> 
> I like bewbs
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Feb 24 2008, 08:14 PM~10019709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 26 2008, 10:53 AM~10033079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 26 2008, 10:55 AM~10033089
> *NOPE DONT LIKE THOSE. GO WITH A FULL FACE CHROME LIKE MY LEXUS
> *


pix asshole!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

*what about these?*


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2008, 10:24 AM~10032963
> *WOULD THIS LOOK GOOD ON MY DTS ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Only if they're 28" and you're lifting the DTS.




:uh: They're kind of ugly, but then again 99.9% of the rims available are.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2008, 11:03 AM~10033127
> *what about these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Better. Are you going with 20" or 22"? Those Devilles actually look pretty good on 22s, IMO.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 26 2008, 11:04 AM~10033135
> *Better.  Are you going with 20" or 22"?  Those Devilles actually look pretty good on 22s, IMO.
> *


not sure yet?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2008, 11:06 AM~10033142
> *not sure yet?
> *


You're a baller. Go for the 22s. :biggrin: 





I actually considered putting 22s on my white Fleetwood for a minute. Then I slapped myself and came back to reality. :tongue: Spokes and Vogues this spring...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 26 2008, 11:08 AM~10033150
> *You're a baller.  Go for the 22s.  :biggrin:
> I actually considered putting 22s on my white Fleetwood for a minute.  Then I slapped myself and came back to reality. :tongue:  Spokes and Vogues this spring...
> *


haha ya but i hear 22 give a rough ride compared to 20z


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2008, 11:15 AM~10033179
> *haha ya but i hear 22 give a  rough ride compared to 20z
> *


Depends on if you plus size to keep the same diameter or not. If you just slap bigger wheels and tires on there, you can make it ride how you want. If you plus size, you'll lose flexible sidewall, giving you a rougher ride, but your speedo/odometer will be correct.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 26 2008, 11:22 AM~10033227
> *Depends on if you plus size to keep the same diameter or not.  If you just slap bigger wheels and tires on there, you can make it ride how you want.  If you plus size, you'll lose flexible sidewall, giving you a rougher ride, but your speedo/odometer will be correct.
> *


 :0 hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm onderz:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2008, 11:26 AM~10033253
> *:0 hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  onderz:
> *


I know on our Fleetwoods you can reprogram for tire size differences to make your speedo/odometer correct, unlike other cars which require the speedo gear to be changed. IDK if that's a possibility for the DTS, but it might be worth looking into if you want to put on some tires that are larger than the stock diameter. Check on the Cadillac forum. I'll bet somebody there knows.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 26 2008, 11:29 AM~10033273
> *I know on our Fleetwoods you can reprogram for tire size differences to make your speedo/odometer correct, unlike other cars which require the speedo gear to be changed.  IDK if that's a possibility for the DTS, but it might be worth looking into if you want to put on some tires that are larger than the stock diameter.  Check on the Cadillac forum.  I'll bet somebody there knows.
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

*WOULD THIS LOOK GOOD ON MY DTS ?*


----------



## Badass94Cad

Those are kind of cool.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

These son......don't play


----------



## Badass94Cad

:roflmao: Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Badass94Cad

Don't forget these:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

That'll need to be a looney though, he's canadian


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Feb 26 2008, 12:15 PM~10033573-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwarffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Feb 26 2008, 12:15 PM~10033577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These son......don't play
> *


barffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2008, 12:18 PM~10033964
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Yeah, I got a phone on my door. *JEALOUS?!?!?*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 26 2008, 01:39 PM~10034438
> *Yeah, I got a phone on my door.  JEALOUS?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Badass94Cad

You love it.


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAHAHA TO BEAT UP THE HOES SO U DONT GOTT A PAYEM


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Bitchassness


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2008, 04:22 PM~10035652
> *bah
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

again ?


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 26 2008, 10:30 PM~10039391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Feb 27 2008, 12:30 AM~10039386-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Feb 27 2008, 12:30 AM~10039391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahaha this one had me rollingahahahahhahahahhahahqa


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 27 2008, 12:30 AM~10039391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 27 2008, 12:30 AM~10039391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahaha


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2008, 07:21 AM~10041279
> *wahahahaha
> *


blhahahahahahahahahahaqha


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 26 2008, 11:39 AM~10034438
> *Yeah, I got a phone on my door.  JEALOUS?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see a p-chop coming :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 27 2008, 11:44 AM~10041779
> *i see a p-chop coming  :biggrin:
> *


i hope so hahahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2008, 09:10 AM~10041925
> *i hope so hahahahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


CONSIDER IT DONE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 27 2008, 03:06 PM~10042781
> *CONSIDER  IT DONE
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THIS IS GONNA BE GOOD!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2008, 12:12 PM~10042816
> *WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THIS IS GONNA BE GOOD!!
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2008, 02:50 PM~10043038
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

agreed...


----------



## MAYHEM

agreed...


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 26 2008, 12:03 AM~10031704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahhahahahah the funky bunchahahahah


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Feb 27 2008, 04:41 PM~10043847-->
> 
> 
> 
> bwahahhahahahah the funky bunchahahahah
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2008, 03:11 PM~10043189
> *agreed...
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 26 2008, 10:30 PM~10039391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whahahaah :0 ahahawhhwah :0


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahaha sup infamous moonbeam


----------



## FORGIVEN

WHATS UP PAISA :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 27 2008, 05:54 PM~10043954
> *WHATS UP PAISA :biggrin:
> *


haha nuttin homie and you?


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2008, 04:54 PM~10043961
> *haha nuttin  homie and you?
> *


CHILLIN AT WORK BROTHA AND YOU?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 26 2008, 09:30 PM~10039391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


zenith equipped :biggrin: they see mayham rollin .....they hatin


----------



## luxurylows

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Need to add a switch plate to that fokkker^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 27 2008, 06:30 PM~10044621
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Need to add a switch plate to that fokkker^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *


caddy switch plate.


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Feb 27 2008, 12:30 AM~10039391-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Feb 27 2008, 06:46 PM~10044295
> *zenith equipped  :biggrin: they see mayham rollin .....they hatin
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## luxurylows

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 












T
T
M
F
T


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Feb 27 2008, 06:46 PM~10044295-->
> 
> 
> 
> zenith equipped  :biggrin: they see mayham rollin .....they hatin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you make me 3 whell bro ,that would be a sick pic??? :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Feb 27 2008, 11:12 PM~10046550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahahaha thats not even pshopedahahahahaha


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 27 2008, 11:12 PM~10046550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHA


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MAYHEM

WTFAHAHA


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 28 2008, 03:00 PM~10050978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2008, 02:35 PM~10050780
> *WAHAHA
> *




HAR HAR HAR!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 28 2008, 03:19 PM~10051107
> *HAR HAR HAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2008, 03:29 PM~10051178
> *HORRIBLE!!!
> *



Bwahahaha... An A For Effort... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 28 2008, 03:19 PM~10051107
> *HAR HAR HAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 28 2008, 03:39 PM~10051256
> *Bwahahaha... An A For Effort...  :biggrin:
> *


WRONG!!!


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2008, 03:41 PM~10051263
> *WRONG!!!
> *




Bwahahahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

YES!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 28 2008, 01:19 PM~10051107
> *HAR HAR HAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fail


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 28 2008, 05:07 PM~10051854
> *fail
> *




Bwahahaha... :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

failowned !!


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2008, 06:02 PM~10052220
> *failowned !!
> *



Indeed :yes: Indeed :yes:



Guess I Gotta ROID Up My Chopping Skills! :rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 28 2008, 06:11 PM~10052287
> *Indeed :yes: Indeed :yes:
> Guess I Gotta ROID Up My Chopping Skills! :rofl:
> *


big time noodle arm!!!


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2008, 06:17 PM~10052341
> *big time noodle arm!!!
> *







:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 28 2008, 11:32 PM~10055815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMFAO NONPHOTOSHOPOWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 29 2008, 01:32 AM~10055815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

wake up with a kick to the cawk


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 29 2008, 01:32 AM~10055815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 28 2008, 11:32 PM~10055815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahhaah wipe him down :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

*SALE PENDING !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Bout time......


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Feb 29 2008, 12:22 PM~10057943-->
> 
> 
> 
> *SALE PENDING !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Feb 29 2008, 12:36 PM~10058037
> *Bout time......
> *




:yes:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 29 2008, 10:22 AM~10057943
> *SALE PENDING !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: YOU'VE BEEN SELLING YOUR ASS AS A PIN CUSHION TO EX-CONS FOR YEARS MOMO


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 29 2008, 12:44 PM~10058082
> *:uh: YOU'VE BEEN SELLING YOUR ASS AS A PIN CUSHION TO EX-CONS FOR YEARS MOMO
> *


stfu tami the jailbird your mouth and ass are the recepticles in the jail house u dirty ***** :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 29 2008, 12:22 PM~10057943
> *SALE PENDING !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


On what? You selling the Fleetwood?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 29 2008, 11:04 AM~10058191
> *On what?  You selling the Fleetwood?
> *


 :uh: NO, HIS ASS AGAIN


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: AND LUXURYLOWS BOUGHT IT FOR A DOLLAR AND SOME ENVELOPES


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 29 2008, 11:09 AM~10058235
> *:uh: AND LUXURYLOWS BOUGHT IT FOR A DOLLAR AND SOME ENVELOPES
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 29 2008, 01:04 PM~10058191
> *On what?  You selling the Fleetwood?
> *


on infamouses puddy lips hes the diuck lickin cum sponge!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 29 2008, 01:11 PM~10058253
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 29 2008, 11:13 AM~10058270
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


WAHAHAHA... i tried to trade him all kinds of stuff I guess my stock honda, and 98.53 cold hard cash just isnt good enough for a sick fokkkin fleetwood.....


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 29 2008, 11:11 AM~10058253
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :uh: SO WTF U PLANNIN ON DOIN WIFF MAYHEMS ASS PIPE???


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 29 2008, 01:13 PM~10058262
> *on infamouses puddy lips hes the diuck lickin cum sponge!!
> *



Not a diuck lickin cum sponge!! ....even :0 :0 :0


----------



## Badass94Cad

LOL...so anyway...are you selling the Fleetwood? Or am I not privy to this type of classified information? :dunno:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 29 2008, 11:15 AM~10058292
> *Not a diuck lickin cum sponge!! ....even :0  :0  :0
> *


WAHWAH DIUCKS


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows+Feb 29 2008, 01:15 PM~10058286-->
> 
> 
> 
> WAHAHAHA... i tried to trade him all kinds of stuff I guess my stock honda, and 98.53 cold hard cash just isnt good enough for a sick fokkkin fleetwood.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dirty farmer!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Majestic$4Life_@Feb 29 2008, 01:15 PM~10058292
> *Not a diuck lickin cum sponge!! ....even :0  :0  :0
> *


yes


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 29 2008, 10:22 AM~10057943
> *SALE PENDING !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


4 Jugs of Whey Gormet the flaked jugged addition, and 4 cycles of winstrol BAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 29 2008, 01:22 PM~10058337
> *4 Jugs of Whey Gormet the flaked jugged addition, and 4 cycles of winstrol BAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


and i will give u a clipping of my ass hairs for your dumpster you call a cadillac


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 29 2008, 11:23 AM~10058351
> *and i will give u a clipping of my ass hairs for your dumpster you call a cadillac
> *


not only is ass hair fuckin sick...im sad that your old lady has to trim it for you... honeygettheclippersandshavemyrumpowned


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Feb 29 2008, 11:04 AM~10058191-->
> 
> 
> 
> On what?  You selling the Fleetwood?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Infamous [email protected] 29 2008, 11:07 AM~10058223
> *:uh: NO, HIS ASS AGAIN
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Infamous [email protected] 29 2008, 11:09 AM~10058235
> *:uh: AND LUXURYLOWS BOUGHT IT FOR A DOLLAR AND SOME ENVELOPES
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 11:11 AM~10058253
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Feb 29 2008, 11:15 AM~10058291
> *:uh: SO WTF U PLANNIN ON DOIN WIFF MAYHEMS ASS PIPE???
> *


I WILL ASK AGAIN LUXURYLOWS........ :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 29 2008, 01:25 PM~10058361
> *not only is ass hair fuckin sick...im sad that your old lady has to trim it for you... honeygettheclippersandshavemyrumpowned
> *


lies ,then stop pm me for extra samples to make a wig u manchowder muncher :uh:


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 29 2008, 11:26 AM~10058376
> *lies ,then stop pm me for extra samples to make a wig u manchowder muncher :uh:
> *


BAHAHAHAHA you know when you cum in a cup and drink it like its protine shake your fucked up... Some time Bela... You should take the dr.'s advice and get some head checkin done


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 29 2008, 01:26 PM~10058376
> *lies ,then stop pm me for extra samples to make a wig u manchowder muncher :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 29 2008, 01:29 PM~10058395
> *BAHAHAHAHA you know when you cum in a cup and drink it like its protine shake your fucked up... Some time Bela... You should take the dr.'s advice and get some head checkin done
> *


are u saying u wanna check my head u cum dumpster ,even for you thats queer my pre op tranny freind :uh:


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 29 2008, 11:30 AM~10058401
> *are u saying u wanna check my head u cum dumpster ,even for you thats queer my pre op tranny  freind :uh:
> *


im not pre op im just confuzed wahahahahha... you bag of smashedup assholes


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 29 2008, 01:31 PM~10058414
> *im not pre op im just confuzed wahahahahha... i bag of smashedup assholes
> *


wtf :uh: fokkin fanook


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 29 2008, 11:31 AM~10058414
> *im not pre op im just confuzed wahahahahha... i bag of smashedup assholes
> *


 :uh: U DIRTY CAWK LICKIN *** IN A BAG WHO SLEEPS ON A BED OF DOUBLE DONGS WTF U TALMBOUT FRUIT BAT?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 29 2008, 01:34 PM~10058431
> *:uh: U DIRTY CAWK LICKIN *** IN A BAG WHO SLEEPS ON A BED OF DOUBLE DONGS WTF U TALMBOUT FRUIT BAT?
> *


wahahaha fruit bat????


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 29 2008, 11:34 AM~10058431
> *:uh: U DIRTY CAWK LICKIN *** IN A BAG WHO SLEEPS ON A BED OF DOUBLE DONGS WTF U TALMBOUT FRUIT BAT?
> *


I have no clue what the fuck that means if your tryin to pick me up im no MOMO mook


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 29 2008, 01:39 PM~10058470
> *I have no clue what the fuck that means if your tryin to pick me up im no MOMO mook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf you steeling from me now??hahahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

BETTER THAN STEALING YOUR BALLSACK??


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 29 2008, 11:41 AM~10058483
> *wtf you steeling from me now??hahahahahaha
> *


WAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 29 2008, 01:45 PM~10058511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahahaha its a 3 ring cuircus in this bitch!!


----------



## Badass94Cad

Cock ring


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 29 2008, 01:57 PM~10058593
> *Cock ring
> *




Did Mayhem Propose? :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 29 2008, 01:58 PM~10058602
> *Did Mayhem Propose?  :dunno:
> *


hes proposing to you u cum garggler?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 29 2008, 12:45 PM~10058511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 29 2008, 01:58 PM~10058602
> *Did Mayhem Propose?  :dunno:
> *


LOL


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 29 2008, 11:58 AM~10058602
> *Did Mayhem Propose?  :dunno:
> *


YES AND LUXURYLOWS SAID YES THEN T-BAGGED HIM IN THE CHOPPS


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 29 2008, 02:03 PM~10058635
> *YES AND LUXURYLOWS SAID YES THEN T-BAGGED HIM IN THE CHOPPS
> *


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 29 2008, 02:07 PM~10058665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks very "happy." :ugh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 29 2008, 12:07 PM~10058665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: WHAHA LUXHEMXURYLOWS


----------



## MAYHEM

gheyz


----------



## Infamous James

:angry:


----------



## luxurylows

WAHAHAH you cunts are so messed up LMFAO


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: NOT AS MESSED UP AS YOUR UNDIES MAYHEM WAS TALMBOUT


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 29 2008, 01:15 PM~10059144
> *:uh: NOT AS MESSED UP AS YOUR UNDIES MAYHEM WAS TALMBOUT
> *


He never told you about them cadillac logo tighty whities did he....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

$2500 loonies for that 4-Door, somebody got a decent deal. I just throw a cab sign on top of it and a meter and start making money with it.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 29 2008, 01:17 PM~10059167
> *He never told you about them cadillac logo tighty whities did he....
> *


 :uh: the ones you both fit into at the same time grind eachother with??? ya barfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 29 2008, 03:15 PM~10059144
> *:uh: NOT AS MESSED UP AS YOUR UNDIES MAYHEM WAS TALMBOUT
> *













Found At The Scene...


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: oh schnapp!


----------



## MAYHEM

bwarffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## D-Cheeze

tttt


----------



## MAYHEM

x2


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## zsmizle

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2006, 10:47 AM~6658798
> * before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER , MY GUTTED INTERIOR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Trade for 2 pitbull pups and a 13" black and white TV? Cum gargler


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 1 2008, 01:16 PM~10065653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James

clowns for the clown??


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 1 2008, 04:16 PM~10065653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Was This The Wedding Cake? :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 1 2008, 06:03 PM~10066056-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahhahaha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scrilla_@Mar 2 2008, 01:22 AM~10068695
> *Was This The Wedding Cake? :dunno:
> *


you and 1lo64???yes


----------



## Scrilla

Bwahahaha...


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 2 2008, 02:01 PM~10070204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I see DR Funky !!!!


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 2 2008, 10:20 AM~10070038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


first off, girls dont pupe.....and even if they did, thats a lot of hersheys squirts


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 2 2008, 10:20 AM~10070038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla

BWAARARARFFFF!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 2 2008, 12:20 PM~10070038-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahaha barfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 12:21 PM~10070045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwahahahahahhaa
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Mar 2 2008, 01:01 PM~10070204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rahahahahahhahahahha


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 2 2008, 12:21 PM~10070045-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Mar 2 2008, 01:01 PM~10070204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Your wife needs to shave her armpit


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 3 2008, 12:42 PM~10076731
> *Your wife needs to shave her armpit
> *


and tell your wife to shave her ass hole !!


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

pluck them out with your teeth.....don't be lazy (fucking canadians)


----------



## TAIB

VAGITARIAN
for real?>


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 3 2008, 01:07 PM~10076926-->
> 
> 
> 
> pluck them out with your teeth.....don't be lazy (fucking canadians)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stfu and groom her u asshole stop braiding her ass hairs into dreds!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TAIB_@Mar 3 2008, 01:10 PM~10076941
> *VAGITARIAN
> for real?>
> *


well ya dummy arent u?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

SOLD........to NYC taxi company


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 3 2008, 12:53 PM~10077609
> *SOLD........to NYC taxi company
> *


your ghia?


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## luxurylows

BAXTERPUNTEDOWNEDWAHAHAHA....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 3 2008, 02:04 PM~10077693
> *your ghia?
> *


Naw, that's a two door


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: it would be a pretty G'd up taxi thoe


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Mar 3 2008, 03:04 PM~10077693-->
> 
> 
> 
> your ghia?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahaha that rolling garbage can
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Mar 3 2008, 03:20 PM~10077792
> *Naw, that's a two door
> *


ya a ghey door like the owner backdoor64 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:

^^****

<---- NO ****


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 3 2008, 04:13 PM~10078225
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ^^****
> 
> <---- NO ****
> *


your a pure **** gaylo64 dicks in yo mouff


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs

and please help me out homies and vote for me :cheesy: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395615


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 2 2008, 09:20 AM~10070038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tinypic didnt like my p-chop i guess


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 3 2008, 10:44 PM~10082557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahahhawah :uh: my arms arent quite that big but its closeahaha


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James

SO I ORDERED SOME 'ZENITHS' FROM MAYHEM AND AFTER PAYING 2600.00 HERES WHAT HE SENT ME :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 4 2008, 08:40 AM~10084625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO I ORDERED SOME 'ZENITHS' FROM MAYHEM AND AFTER PAYING 2600.00 HERES WHAT HE SENT ME :uh:
> *


BAHAHAHA THATS a straight DONKEYPUNCHOWNED (without lube or a boxing glove) :0


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 4 2008, 12:44 AM~10082557-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Mar 4 2008, 09:32 AM~10084303
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 4 2008, 12:44 AM~10082557-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahahaha
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Mar 4 2008, 12:49 AM~10082606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahah


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## orange_juiced




----------



## Infamous James

sweet


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 4 2008, 10:18 AM~10085761
> *
> *











cleaned it up a bit


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 4 2008, 10:23 PM~10091337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleaned it up a bit
> *


whhahahaha thanks for fixing my 22 second paint job :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Mar 5 2008, 07:10 AM~10093121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ohhhh schnapper


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Mar 5 2008, 09:10 AM~10093121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## King Daddy

you got a couple of clean caddies mayhem


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 5 2008, 09:31 AM~10093963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweeet your license plate is 968 vaginal monkey yack :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by King Daddy+Mar 5 2008, 11:43 AM~10094033-->
> 
> 
> 
> you got a couple of clean caddies mayhem
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Mar 5 2008, 11:45 AM~10094049
> *sweeet your license plate is 968 vaginal monkey yack :uh:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2007, 02:53 PM~7835944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahhhaha repost from way back


----------



## MAYHEM

wahaha


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 02:25 PM~8562161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

That's his personal trainer


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 5 2008, 11:09 AM~10094605
> *That's his personal trainer
> *


 :uh: and bung lover


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 5 2008, 01:09 PM~10094605
> *That's his personal trainer
> *


thats a pic of u 1 year ago u fahg


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 5 2008, 08:29 AM~10093941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAR LOOK BETER WITH A LUX PLAQUE ......IN MY OPINION


----------



## MAYHEM

hahaha


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 5 2008, 11:38 AM~10094779
> *CAR LOOK BETER WITH A LUX PLAQUE ......IN MY OPINION
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: stfu asshole


----------



## Badass94Cad

Look at all that damn snow. :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 5 2008, 01:58 PM~10094940
> *Look at all that damn snow. :uh: :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 5 2008, 12:29 PM~10094729
> *thats a pic of u 1 year ago u fahg
> *


BUBhhahahhahah, yea, those arms look like yours except there's no dudes tat'd on her arms


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 5 2008, 02:52 PM~10095367
> *BUBhhahahhahah, yea, those arms look like yours except there's no dudes tat'd on her arms
> *


your arms are deep in your ass :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

WTF


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

FTW


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T
for the cadillacs


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

"Can I ride in your 4 door?"


----------



## MAYHEM

no


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 5 2008, 10:58 AM~10094940
> *Look at all that damn snow. :uh: :thumbsdown:
> *


ITS NOT SNOW ....ITS COCAINE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 5 2008, 03:36 PM~10095793
> *ITS NOT SNOW ....ITS COCAINE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Syntha 6 = overpriced waste of loonies


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 5 2008, 03:44 PM~10095877
> *Syntha 6 = overpriced waste of loonies
> *


yes


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You know what though, the ON brand is getting WHEYYYY to pricey now too. Because of the hype that it's getting, that shit is around $50 for 5lbs.

I NEVER go to GNC but I stopped in there yesterday to compare pricing and found a GNC back product that had more grams per serving that the ON brand for about $10 less. 

I picked up a tub to try it. Usually the GNC brand is over-priced but they were blowing this one out. You have any experience with any GNC stuff?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 5 2008, 03:52 PM~10095909
> *You know what though, the ON brand is getting WHEYYYY to pricey now too. Because of the hype that it's getting, that shit is around $50 for 5lbs.
> 
> I NEVER go to GNC but I stopped in there yesterday to compare pricing and found a GNC back product that had more grams per serving that the ON brand for about $10 less.
> 
> I picked up a tub to try it. Usually the GNC brand is over-priced but they were blowing this one out. You have any experience with any GNC stuff?
> *


gnc= ok product


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Is your protein intake still done through the anal entrance?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 5 2008, 04:03 PM~10095990
> *my protein intake still done through the anal entrance?by the barrel loads?
> *


 :uh: STILL?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: i told you only vitamin D and alfalfa can be injected...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

hahah, Vitamin J son


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: special K for mayhems ass


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 5 2008, 04:27 PM~10096201
> *:uh: special K for mayhems ass
> *


AND SPECIAL CAWKS FOR INFAMOUSES MOUFF


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 5 2008, 02:33 PM~10096237
> *AND SPECIAL CAWKS FOR INFAMOUSES MOUFF
> *


 :uh: u cawk hawk


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 5 2008, 04:42 PM~10096293
> *:uh: u cawk hawk
> *


YOU YAK BACK CAWK SLAP!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: u mugwump half stump bird baff slurpin' poon bean


----------



## MAYHEM

YOU MOONWALKING CAWK BOBBING DICK LICKING CUM SPONGE!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: u robocawk anal boil teething half-baked vaginal discharge bucket headed musket felcher


----------



## MAYHEM

YOU SANCHO MOLESTING VENGINA FONDLER CAWK BAKING JIZZ SNORTER PIPE DOWN U LOOSE ASS TRAMP!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: u dope fiend pig faced three toed rat wig wearin cod stretchin used matress buying stain removing snow shoveler


----------



## MAYHEM

u ball teasing pedo fondling cawk talking moon rock swallowing turd burgler ***********


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: u jive turkey ass-hair for a moustache wearing child molester bare chester beatnick lookin marmaduke faced boll weavel


----------



## MAYHEM

you barnickle bill loving one eyed mongaloid ass trap turd chasing swine swindling peach fuzz bitter


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: u monkey mouffed baby meat wackin ape in a box tappin manora hiding upside down stool sitter shit spreader all over your face when you show up at church late


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Mar 5 2008, 02:00 PM~10096420-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SANCHO MOLESTING VENGINA FONDLER CAWK BAKING JIZZ SNORTER PIPE DOWN U LOOSE ASS TRAMP!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Infamous [email protected] 5 2008, 02:19 PM~10096546
> *:uh: u dope fiend pig faced three toed rat wig wearin cod stretchin used matress buying stain removing snow shoveler
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 02:28 PM~10096609
> *u ball teasing  pedo  fondling cawk talking moon rock swallowing turd burgler ***********
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Infamous [email protected] 5 2008, 02:37 PM~10096681
> *:uh: u jive turkey ass-hair for a moustache wearing child molester bare chester beatnick lookin marmaduke faced boll weavel
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 02:39 PM~10096704
> *you barnickle bill loving one eyed mongaloid ass trap turd chasing swine swindling peach fuzz bitter
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Mar 5 2008, 02:52 PM~10096848
> *:uh: u monkey mouffed baby meat wackin ape in a box tappin manora hiding upside down stool sitter shit spreader all over your face when you show up at church late
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by VAN-MIZZLE_@Mar 5 2008, 05:27 PM~10097561
> *I see what ya mean bro  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

wahahhahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 6 2008, 01:00 AM~10101166-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> saweeeeeeeeetahahahahahahahhahaahahaha
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Mar 6 2008, 10:10 AM~10102964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahaha u are right u blood cloth bastard now stuff yourselfahahaha


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 5 2008, 11:00 PM~10101166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats one of the best ones i have seen WAHAHAHA TTT


----------



## MAYHEM

hahaha


----------



## Infamous James

:nicoderm:


----------



## D-Cheeze

BRRRRRRHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAA


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

oh


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: hello mookie


----------



## MAYHEM

still?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 11:59 AM~10104745
> *still?
> *



Really? :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: fo reezie


----------



## MAYHEM

AGAIN ?


----------



## Infamous James

yee :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

orly ?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: keeet keeet keeet


----------



## MAYHEM

skeet skeet skeet


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 01:07 PM~10105263
> *skeet skeet skeet
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## MAYHEM

U SURE?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 01:20 PM~10105387
> *U SURE?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

bah


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

bah


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 6 2008, 04:08 PM~10105818-->
> 
> 
> 
> bah
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Mar 6 2008, 04:10 PM~10105830
> *bah
> *



BLACK SHEEP ??????


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 5 2008, 03:20 PM~10095684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Can I ride in your 4 door?"
> *


Emo fucking ******. :thumbsdown:



> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 5 2008, 03:36 PM~10095793
> *ITS NOT SNOW ....ITS COCAINE
> *


No wonder he's such a baller.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 6 2008, 01:42 PM~10104616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, I didn't know Thelma was so stacked.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 6 2008, 03:12 PM~10105849
> *Emo fucking ******. :thumbsdown:
> No wonder he's such a baller.
> *


:roflmao:

That's a chick


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Mar 6 2008, 04:12 PM~10105849-->
> 
> 
> 
> Emo fucking ******. :thumbsdown:
> No wonder he's such a baller.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRUE
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass94Cad_@Mar 6 2008, 04:14 PM~10105864
> *Damn, I didn't know Thelma was so stacked.
> *


X2


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 6 2008, 04:14 PM~10105868
> *:roflmao:
> 
> That's a chick
> *


No fuckin way man. Either way, fucking gross looking, but that just CAN'T be a chick!  :nono:


----------



## Badass94Cad

The fuckin bearded lady :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 6 2008, 03:16 PM~10105882
> *No fuckin way man.  Either way, fucking gross looking, but that just CAN'T be a chick!  :nono:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

ahakldfha;dks

:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 5 2008, 08:48 AM~10094062
> *
> :cheesy:
> *


YOU'RE IN GOODTIMES NOW YOU CLUB JUMPER!!!!!!!! TIMMAY MUST'VE POUNDED YOUR ASS TOO HARD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 6 2008, 04:17 PM~10105893
> *DIPPINIT - "People will not like what they can't afford to have, or can't build. That's why they say they are all street, because you can take any car throw rims, and bunch of striping, and your done. then you are keeping it real and OG"
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 6 2008, 04:18 PM~10105902
> *YOU'RE IN GOODTIMES NOW YOU CLUB JUMPER!!!!!!!!  TIMMAY MUST'VE POUNDED YOUR ASS TOO HARD!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOUR AN IDIOT TIMMAY LEFT LUX 6 MONTH BEFORE I DID U YELLOW SABER TOOF HALLATOSSIS BREFF MOFFOGGA


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## zsmizle

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 5 2008, 03:20 PM~10095684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who photoshopped that ICP shirt on mayhem. They did a good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 6 2008, 03:19 PM~10105904
> *:roflmao:
> *


That fools crazy


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 6 2008, 06:41 PM~10106986
> *Who photoshopped that ICP shirt on mayhem. They did a good job. :thumbsup:
> *


THAT WAS VERY LAME ASSHOLE,;THUMBSINYOASS;


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 07:09 PM~10107252
> *THAT WAS VERY LAME ASSHOLE,;THUMBSINYOASS;
> *







Awww Mayhem...


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Y5JtdsWVjhs


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4JMOh-cul6M&feature=related


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

wahahah fokkin skanks


----------



## Infamous James

good morning cawk pawket


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

NOT NOW CHIEF, I'M IN THE FUCKIN' ZONE


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 7 2008, 10:46 AM~10111872
> *NOT NOW CHIEF, I'M IN THE FUCKIN' ZONE
> *


This Is A :














GTFO!


----------



## Infamous James

wahah then everyone but me must leave :uh: nohomozowned


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 7 2008, 10:54 AM~10111934
> *wahah then everyone but me must leave :uh: nohomozowned
> *




Mayhem Will Never Post Here Again!!! :rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 7 2008, 10:54 AM~10111934
> *wahah then everyone but me must leave :uh: nohomozowned
> *


your the cum garggling king of this treaD ASS HOLE ,NOW STOP POPPIN YO CAWK COLLAR


----------



## MAYHEM

*Yea this collar is popped, cause im the fucken man and every one should know it. i swear to god one mother fucker looks at me the wrong way im startin a fight.
You fucken lookin at me! huh huh*


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 7 2008, 09:20 AM~10112156
> *Yea this collar is popped, cause im the fucken man and every one should know it. i swear to god one mother fucker looks at me the wrong way im startin a fight.
> You fucken lookin at me! huh huh
> 
> *


wahhahahhaha


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahahahahaa


----------



## Infamous James

mayhem 3 years from today


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 7 2008, 12:44 PM~10112776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayhem 3 years from today
> *


thats u today fat ass


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: wahah so


----------



## MAYHEM

just tellin it like it is moolio!!


----------



## Infamous James

you pot bellied pork barrel in a gunt mo-focka


----------



## MAYHEM

you pizza jizz topping swalloing draddle tosser in yo ass cawk dreamer


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Infamous James

WAHAWHHWAHAWHH


----------



## MAYHEM

SICKY


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 7 2008, 02:06 PM~10113375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

BWHAHAHAHA


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 7 2008, 12:06 PM~10113375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is the best post besides the ones of the Fleetwood...BAHAHAHA 
T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

mo mo


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 8 2008, 06:27 PM~10122419
> *bwahahahhahahahaha
> *


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 7 2008, 11:20 AM~10112156
> *Yea this collar is popped, cause im the fucken man and every one should know it. i swear to god one mother fucker looks at me the wrong way im startin a fight.
> You fucken lookin at me! huh huh
> 
> *




^^^^^^^


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

:0 toehem


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

cawkem


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 3 2008, 11:04 AM~10076422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


put some deodorant on fooker. :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 10 2008, 10:32 AM~10132708-->
> 
> 
> 
> cawkem
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gay lo 64
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Mar 10 2008, 10:33 AM~10132720
> *put some deodorant  on fooker. :0
> *


i do u stink face bastard


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mayhem's car models


----------



## MAYHEM

bwarfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Chuck Norris once roundhouse kicked Bruce Lee, breaking him in half. The result was Jet Li and Jackie Chan


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 10 2008, 11:38 AM~10133063
> *Chuck Norris once roundhouse kicked Bruce Lee, breaking him in half. The result was Jet Li and Jackie Chan
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 10 2008, 10:08 AM~10132879
> *gay lo 64
> 
> i do u stink face bastard
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Mar 10 2008, 07:24 AM~10132418-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 10 2008, 09:15 AM~10132916
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Mar 10 2008, 11:05 AM~10133634
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: u r a hoe moe


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0 may ham on the internetwebs


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 10 2008, 01:34 PM~10133826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0 me on the internetwebs
> *


YOU ****


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: wahah


----------



## MAYHEM

boooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

ok


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: take some prozac doucheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 10 2008, 04:06 PM~10134870
> *:uh: take some prozac doucheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


choke on more cawks ya cunt swab


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 10 2008, 02:06 PM~10134873
> *choke on more cawks ya cunt swab
> *


 :uh: u rat fink tripple titted muffin ass go slap yoself wiff a garden weasel


----------



## MAYHEM

you filthy beef jerker meat fondler go leap of your boytoys anus


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## D-Cheeze

this topics getting gheyer by the minute ....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2008, 10:42 AM~10141619
> *this topics getting gheyer by the minute ....
> *


well u gay it up fast bro


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

baha


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 11 2008, 10:23 AM~10141851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahaahah keepyourdukesupowned :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

ok


----------



## MAYHEM

O RLY


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: good morning


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 11 2008, 04:56 PM~10144005
> *:uh: good morning
> *


WAHAHA WERE U BEEN KNEEGROW


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 11 2008, 06:10 PM~10144121
> *WAHAHA WERE U BEEN KNEEGROW
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 11 2008, 03:10 PM~10144121
> *WAHAHA WERE U BEEN KNEEGROW
> *


being interwebnetzowned :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 11 2008, 05:57 PM~10145254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Ideas for your trunk panels (underside)


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## D-Cheeze

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhahahahahahahahaahha


----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 12 2008, 08:50 AM~10150480
> *brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhahahahahahahahaahha
> *


repost


----------



## MAYHEM

again?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: hello gnome


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 12 2008, 09:52 AM~10151321
> *:uh: hello gnome
> *


i love how this topic goes nowhere :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 12 2008, 01:15 PM~10151500
> *i love how this topic goes nowhere  :biggrin:
> *


like daves sex life?? wahahahahahahahaha


hey hows darius ???


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## God's Son2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaAkHzBmTIY


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 12 2008, 03:54 PM~10152473
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaAkHzBmTIY
> *


FOKKIN GARBAGE :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 12 2008, 03:56 PM~10152486
> *FOKKIN GARBAGE :uh:
> *


how much did you watch?


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 12 2008, 03:57 PM~10152491
> *how much did you watch?
> *


4 SECONDS AND I ALMOST PUKED AND NOW I LOST THOSE 4 FOKKIN SECONDS THAT I WILL NEVER GET BACK :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Mar 12 2008, 04:48 PM~10152805-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Mar 12 2008, 04:49 PM~10152814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## orange_juiced




----------



## God's Son2

this is what happened after He died... He rose again. peace, love, unity and happiness from me.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 12 2008, 02:19 PM~10151528
> *like daves sex life?? wahahahahahahahaha
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 12 2008, 12:22 AM~10147584
> *
> *


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 7 2008, 02:06 PM~10113375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 12 2008, 05:29 PM~10152706
> *4 SECONDS AND I ALMOST PUKED AND NOW I LOST THOSE 4 FOKKIN SECONDS THAT I WILL NEVER GET BACK :angry:
> *



4 SECONDS!!!!


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 11 2008, 04:24 PM~10143374
> *O RLY
> *


----------



## Infamous James

bwhahahha to everything in here most of the time


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 13 2008, 06:14 AM~10158043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## MAYHEM

boooooooooooooo


----------



## blueouija

How's it going Bela?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 13 2008, 11:58 AM~10159094
> *How's it going Bela?
> *


its goin!! :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2008, 12:59 PM~10159098
> *its goin!! :biggrin:
> *



right on... same here


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 13 2008, 12:03 PM~10159123
> *right on... same here
> *


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2008, 01:05 PM~10159136
> *
> *


I'll give you a call this week...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 13 2008, 12:10 PM~10159171
> *I'll give you a call this week...
> *


ok moon maiden !!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

OUCH MAYHEH.........YOU BIT ME


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

70K Posts = DONKEY CAWK HANDLER


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 13 2008, 01:43 PM~10159654
> *70K Posts = DONKEY CAWK HANDLE ME
> *


no **** :uh:


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2008, 10:47 AM~10159335
> *ok moon maiden !!!
> *


----------



## KADILAKIN

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 7 2008, 02:06 PM~10113375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAAADAAAFAAAAAAAAAAK!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Mar 13 2008, 01:12 PM~10159851
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad

[*Strip club in the area]

Badass94Cad (3:30:32 PM): the only thing i remember about matthews* was this black chick in a neon bikini
Badass94Cad (3:30:41 PM): it was so dark all u saw was a floating bikini and teeth
Badass94Cad (3:30:43 PM): lmfao
[an irish chick] (3:30:54 PM): omg you just reminded me of my grandmother
Badass94Cad (3:31:02 PM): your grandmother was a black stripper?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 13 2008, 02:33 PM~10160016
> *[*Strip club in the area]
> 
> Badass94Cad (3:30:32 PM): the only thing i remember about matthews* was this black chick in a neon bikini
> Badass94Cad (3:30:41 PM): it was so dark all u saw was a floating bikini and teeth
> Badass94Cad (3:30:43 PM): lmfao
> [an irish chick] (3:30:54 PM): omg you just reminded me of my grandmother
> Badass94Cad (3:31:02 PM): your grandmother was a black stripper?
> 
> 
> *


wtfffffffffffffffffffahahahahhahahaa


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahaha sicky shiiiit


----------



## KADILAKIN




----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Mar 13 2008, 04:09 PM~10160303
> *
> *


this fool is following mayhem everywhere hno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 13 2008, 03:10 PM~10160313
> *this fool is following mayhem everywhere  hno:
> *


fooooooooooooook is that el fantasm :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

bah !!


----------



## God's Son2

cool


----------



## luxurylows

Orly


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: hello phagz,,,,,gehyest topic evvvvvvvverrrrrrr


----------



## D-Cheeze

it was good taking to you today donkkey puncher !!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 13 2008, 10:12 PM~10164292-->
> 
> 
> 
> it  was good taking to you today donkkey puncher !!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: u took to his ass pipe again???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Mar 13 2008, 10:28 PM~10164388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: bwahahhahahhahahah markerhem


----------



## Infamous James

wow 70 thousand posts..............u r teh epitome of a stink brefft post hoar........nice work


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

PASSING BY FUCKER


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 13 2008, 10:38 PM~10164920
> *PASSING BY FUCKER
> *


your passing by .....he's passing gas


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 14 2008, 01:12 AM~10164292-->
> 
> 
> 
> it  was good taking to you today donkkey puncher !!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you to bro as always !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 01:28 AM~10164388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Nothing But [email protected] 14 2008, 02:38 AM~10164920
> *PASSING BY FUCKER
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup bro ,awnswer yo phone fokker!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 09:56 AM~10165850
> *your passing by .....he's passing gas
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahaha im trying to beat your record u fart master funk !!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Mar 14 2008, 10:06 AM~10165891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahaha under arrest assholeahahaha


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 13 2008, 10:28 PM~10164388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

oh fok not you mookowned.com !!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

WHAT GOIN ON FOCKER ? .......YOU STILL SELLING THOSE ROIDS ?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 14 2008, 08:33 AM~10166442
> *WHAT GOIN ON FOCKER ? .......YOU STILL SELLING THOSE ROIDS ?
> *


 :uh: yes...he sells his hemroids to kids


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 14 2008, 11:35 AM~10166454
> *:uh: yes...he sells his hemroids to kids
> *


and u give anal warts to boys and grandpas :uh:


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2008, 08:29 AM~10166407
> *oh fok not you mookowned.com !!!!
> *













:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Ready to get owned :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Mar 14 2008, 11:42 AM~10166486
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Ready to get owned :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


bwahahaha will never happen asshole!!


----------



## Badass94Cad

I hope I didn't miss page 420 

Edit: I did. :tears:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 14 2008, 10:49 AM~10166539
> *:uh:
> *


You're just jealous cuz it looks like you rolled up your hair and smoked it. :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2008, 11:44 AM~10166509
> *bwahahaha will never happen asshole!!
> *


i see your **** stalker is still after you bahahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Mar 14 2008, 11:45 AM~10166511-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I didn't miss page 420
> 
> Edit: I did. :tears:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahaha 420 owneddddddddddddddddd
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SKEETER_@Mar 14 2008, 11:54 AM~10166579
> *i see your **** stalker is still after you bahahahahahahaha
> *


and after you to sir!!!


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2008, 12:00 PM~10166636
> *and after you to sir!!!
> *


bahahahahahahahahaha good one


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: DOUCHES ALLLLLL DOUCHES


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH !


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 14 2008, 08:50 AM~10166550
> *You're just jealous cuz it looks like you rolled up your hair and smoked it. :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS LIKE HE SMOKED IT OUT OF THAT OL' SKOOL PUMP HE FASHIONED INTO A BONG :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

idiot


----------



## regallowlow187

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## MAYHEM

retard


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2008, 10:19 AM~10167644
> *idiot
> *


----------



## Scrilla

Its A...













Up In Here...


----------



## Scrilla

Hows The Married Life May Ham?












:dunno:



:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 14 2008, 12:55 AM~10164149
> *:uh: hello phagz,,,,,gehyest topic evvvvvvvverrrrrrr
> *




:yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 15 2008, 01:08 AM~10172274
> *Hows The Married Life May Ham?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


wahahahahahaha 

its great scrillo


----------



## D-Cheeze

few chops of mayhems special friend


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 15 2008, 12:08 AM~10172274
> *Hows The Married Life May Ham?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 13 2008, 02:10 PM~10160313
> *this fool is following mayhem everywhere  hno:
> *


SKEET MAYHEM HAS THE MAN FOLLOWING...HE NEEDS SOME BITCH BEGONE SPRAY.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 15 2008, 12:04 PM~10174398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few chops of mayhems special friend
> *


wahaha that fokking bitch is gonna cry ahahahha


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

stfu noob^^^


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 15 2008, 05:14 PM~10176309
> *wahaha that fokking bitch is gonna cry ahahahha
> *


 :barf:


----------



## MAYHEM

booyahahahhaha


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 15 2008, 11:18 AM~10174155
> *wahahahahahaha
> 
> its great scrillo
> *


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 15 2008, 11:18 AM~10174155
> *wahahahahahaha
> 
> its great scrillo
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 15 2008, 10:53 PM~10177246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


true !!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 15 2008, 09:04 AM~10174398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few chops of mayhems special friend
> *


wahahahhaha friendowned


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 16 2008, 01:07 PM~10180754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 wahha :uh: well thats not luxurylows....


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 16 2008, 12:09 PM~10180767
> *wahha :uh: well thats not luxurylows....
> *


GET ME A PIC AND I WILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Mayhem dreams shit like this
volume up!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ssh71hePR8Q


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 16 2008, 03:25 PM~10180862
> *GET ME A PIC AND I WILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 16 2008, 04:07 PM~10180754-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 10:03 PM~10182830
> *Mayhem dreams shit like this
> volume up!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ssh71hePR8Q
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GARBAGE DO BETTER NEXT TIME ASSHOLE
> 
> AND WHOS THE DEAD CHICK IN YO AVI??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Mar 17 2008, 10:01 AM~10186262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 17 2008, 07:01 AM~10186262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahhahaha


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 17 2008, 11:16 AM~10186643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im a downsyndrome hero ahahahaha


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Mar 15 2008, 09:56 PM~10177264-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scrilla_@Mar 15 2008, 09:57 PM~10177266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James

BERRRRRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 16 2008, 07:03 PM~10182830
> *Mayhem dreams shit like this
> volume up!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ssh71hePR8Q
> *


YO LAC WHO IS LEAH POOL????


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 16 2008, 06:03 PM~10182830
> *Mayhem dreams shit like this
> volume up!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ssh71hePR8Q
> *


DISTURBING :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 17 2008, 10:52 AM~10186833
> *YO LAC WHO IS LEAH POOL????
> *


A good friend of mine that ive known for years, she passed away of a heart complications the other day, she was only 24!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 17 2008, 02:05 PM~10187774
> *A good friend of mine that ive known for years, she passed away of a heart complications the other day, she was only 24!
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 17 2008, 12:53 PM~10187654
> *DISTURBING  :uh:
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 17 2008, 11:05 AM~10187774
> *A good friend of mine that ive known for years, she passed away of a heart complications the other day, she was only 24!
> *


RIP THAT SUCKS MANE...........LOOKS HOT TOO


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 17 2008, 01:42 PM~10188071
> *RIP THAT SUCKS MANE...........LOOKS HOT TOO
> *


yeah, she was sharp, she went to Florida and became a girls gone wild host for one of their tapes she didnt show nothing but it was cool seeing her on late night tv on their commercials! :biggrin: if you have a tape about 3 years back shes the host on there wearing red!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 17 2008, 02:48 PM~10188125
> *yeah, she was sharp, she went to Florida and became a girls gone wild host for one of their tapes she didnt show nothing but it was cool seeing her on late night tv on their commercials!  :biggrin: if you have a tape about 3 years back shes the host on there wearing red!
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 17 2008, 11:48 AM~10188125
> *yeah, she was sharp, she went to Florida and became a girls gone wild host for one of their tapes she didnt show nothing but it was cool seeing her on late night tv on their commercials!  :biggrin: if you have a tape about 3 years back shes the host on there wearing red!
> *


snap! damn that sux thoe :angry:


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 13 2008, 11:36 PM~10164912
> *
> wow 70 thousand posts..............u r teh epitome of a stink brefft post hoar........nice work
> *



who's lac is that, looks just like mine


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 17 2008, 01:05 PM~10187774
> *A good friend of mine that ive known for years, she passed away of a heart complications the other day, she was only 24!
> *


Damn man, and she looked fit from the pic. Did she have problems, or was it unexpected?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 17 2008, 02:54 PM~10188181
> *Damn man, and she looked fit from the pic.  Did she have problems, or was it unexpected?
> *


x2


----------



## Scrilla

:dunno:


----------



## Infamous James

hot chicks are never expected to die manes :uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Infamous James

so this thread will be closed pretty soon??? :0


----------



## Infamous James

so this thread will be closed pretty soon??? :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 17 2008, 03:39 PM~10188511
> *so this thread will be closed pretty soon??? :0
> *


well if your loose ass isnt closed yet this will be open for a long time


----------



## freddylokz

again, SINCE YOU GUYS ARE IGNORING ME CAUSE IM MEXICAN......













WHO'S CADDY IS THIS ??????????????????????????


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 17 2008, 04:15 PM~10188835
> *again, SINCE YOU GUYS ARE IGNORING ME CAUSE IM MEXICAN......
> WHO'S CADDY IS THIS ??????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a mexicans u ass fuck !!


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 17 2008, 01:16 PM~10188850
> *its a mexicans u ass fuck !!
> *



like a real real mexican, or a fake one :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 17 2008, 04:25 PM~10188933
> *like a real real mexican, or a fake one  :biggrin:
> *


like a medium one?


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 17 2008, 01:50 PM~10189093
> *like a medium one?
> *



so he don't put hot sauce on everything.....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 17 2008, 04:59 PM~10189164
> *so he don't put hot sauce on everything.....
> *


nope


----------



## DUVAL

I THINK I SAW SUPREME AKA MODOWNED IN HERE..... WATCH MAYHAM HE'S A STALKER :0


----------



## freddylokz

where can i get these ......what kind of caddy are they off of...


----------



## Scrilla

There Off A Bubble Caprice... 91-96 I Believe... :0 



Now Leave You Mexican... :angry: 



Sorry No Tortillas!  




:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

Wait, You Talking Bout The Handles Or The Crest...


:dunno:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 17 2008, 04:16 PM~10188850
> *its a mexicans u ass fuck !!
> *




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Eiq8z4cxLo


----------



## manu samoa

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 17 2008, 12:15 PM~10188835
> *again, SINCE YOU GUYS ARE IGNORING ME CAUSE IM MEXICAN......
> WHO'S CADDY IS THIS ??????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its my homie joe's from rollerz only in vancouver bc. previously featured in lowrider magazine when he was uso vancouver bc


----------



## manu samoa

mayhem...mon frere, holding it down for the east coast of canada!


----------



## Scrilla

Je Voudre Une Sandwiche De May-Jambon!!!






Bwahahahahaha...



Cant Believe I Remembered Some Of That Shit From High School...


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 17 2008, 05:53 PM~10191060
> *Wait, You Talking Bout The Handles Or The Crest...
> :dunno:
> *



the crest *****....ahahahahhahhaahahah i was like CAPRICE ???? THIS ***** TRIPPIN.....haahahaahahahhahah


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Mar 17 2008, 09:08 PM~10193153
> *its my homie joe's from rollerz only in vancouver bc. previously featured in lowrider magazine when he was uso vancouver bc
> *



good shit dog, but god damn it looks just like mine....


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by manu samoa+Mar 18 2008, 12:11 AM~10193190-->
> 
> 
> 
> mayhem...mon frere, holding it down for the east coast of canada!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 12:31 AM~10193475
> *Je Voudre Une Sandwiche De  May-Jambon!!!
> Bwahahahahaha...
> Cant Believe I Remembered Some Of That Shit From High School...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwahahaha crayola
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scrilla_@Mar 18 2008, 02:56 AM~10194601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahahaha


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 17 2008, 11:35 PM~10193507
> *the crest *****....ahahahahhahhaahahah i was like CAPRICE ???? THIS ***** TRIPPIN.....haahahaahahahhahah
> *


You can buy those crests at Auto Zone for like a buck.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 18 2008, 12:56 AM~10194601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :0 thats just not right but funny as hell.........................

anybody seen supreme


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 18 2008, 08:59 AM~10196241
> *You can buy those crests at Auto Zone for like a buck.
> *



serio....

there's one down the street, i'm gonna go check it out......


----------



## freddylokz

what kind of polish do ya'll claean your pillar trims with.....mine are all fucken scratched (minor lil scratches) already...and i barely got them like 2 months ago......

does chrome polish work, i dont really wanna try it cause i heard it can scratch it more....


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahhaa


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 18 2008, 09:38 AM~10196504
> *wahahhaa
> *


the'fuck you laughin at homie, i'm going through a caddycrisis right now......we gotta stick together...ahahahahahhah


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 17 2008, 01:54 PM~10188181
> *Damn man, and she looked fit from the pic.  Did she have problems, or was it unexpected?
> *


very unexpected, im still shocked, she was a cool girl!

heres her with a friend!


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 18 2008, 08:59 AM~10196241
> *You can buy those crests at Auto Zone for like a buck.
> *



i just went and NADA.....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz+Mar 18 2008, 12:37 PM~10196500-->
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of polish do ya'll claean your pillar trims with.....mine are all fucken scratched (minor lil scratches) already...and i barely got them like 2 months ago......
> 
> does chrome polish work, i dont really wanna try it cause i heard it can scratch it more....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i use 80 grit sandpaper and acid to get mine sparkling !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 12:43 PM~10196547
> *the'fuck you laughin at homie, i'm going through a caddycrisis right now......we gotta stick together...ahahahahahhah
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-freddylokz_@Mar 18 2008, 01:03 PM~10196690
> *i just went and NADA.....
> *


wahahaowned


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 18 2008, 12:03 PM~10196690
> *i just went and NADA.....
> *


They sell the NADA book at Auto Zone too.








:cheesy: LOL J/P...I know you mean nothing.  Try Pep Boys. Also the JC Whitney catalog. Any place that sells that junk like chrome strips and skull shifters and all that should have the olive branch crests.


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 18 2008, 11:18 AM~10197200
> *They sell the NADA book at Auto Zone too.
> :cheesy:  LOL J/P...I know you mean nothing.   Try Pep Boys.  Also the JC Whitney catalog.  Any place that sells that junk like chrome strips and skull shifters and all that should have the olive branch crests.
> *



COOL....now tell gayhem to go do squats on a horseshoe pit......


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 18 2008, 01:35 PM~10197348
> *COOL....now tell gayhem to go do squats on a horseshoe pit......
> *


I heard he does situps with men straddling his face.


----------



## Badass94Cad

DMX on Barack Obama :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
The Listenerd points us to this fantastic XXL interview with rapper DMX that covers many topics, including the presidential election. A felon, DMX can’t vote, so he’s not paying too much attention to the process.

Are you following the presidential race?
Not at all.

You’re not? You know there’s a Black guy running, Barack Obama and then there’s Hillary Clinton.
His name is Barack?!

Barack Obama, yeah.
Barack?!

Barack.
What the fuck is a Barack?! Barack Obama. Where he from, Africa?

Yeah, his dad is from Kenya.
Barack Obama?

Yeah.
What the fuck?! That ain’t no fuckin’ name, yo. That ain’t that *****’s name. You can’t be serious. Barack Obama. Get the fuck outta here.

You’re telling me you haven’t heard about him before.
I ain’t really paying much attention.

I mean, it’s pretty big if a Black…
Wow, Barack! The *****’s name is Barack. Barack? ***** named Barack Obama. What the fuck, man?! Is he serious? That ain’t his fuckin’ name. Ima tell this ***** when I see him, “Stop that bullshit. Stop that bullshit” [laughs] “That ain’t your fuckin’ name.” Your momma ain’t name you no damn Barack.

So you’re not following the race. You can’t vote right?
Nope.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 18 2008, 02:35 PM~10197348
> *COOL....now tell gayhem to go do squats on a horseshoe pit......
> *


u dildo hiding pole smoker turd burgler!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

dam our steering wheel would look awsome in mayhems car. :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 18 2008, 03:24 PM~10197824
> *dam our steering wheel would look awsome in mayhems car. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya if you had a piece that goes in the center!!! send me one!!!!


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 18 2008, 12:22 PM~10197811
> *u dildo hiding pole smoker turd burgler!!!
> *



i heard you can tell what flavor a popsicle is by sitting on it...


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 18 2008, 02:57 PM~10198980
> *i heard you can tell what flavor a popsicle is by sitting on it...
> *


 :uh: TRUE...HE CAN ALSO TELL WHAT KIND OF FISH IT IS BY SITTING ON IT...AS WELL AS WHAT COLOR, MAKE AND MODEL CAR BY DRIVING IT INTO HIS ASS PIPE AT FREEWAY SPEED


----------



## sweet fleet

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 18 2008, 02:13 PM~10198261
> *ya if you had a piece that goes in the center!!! send me one!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 18 2008, 05:05 PM~10199945
> *:uh: TRUE...HE CAN ALSO TELL WHAT KIND OF FISH IT IS BY SITTING ON IT...AS WELL AS WHAT COLOR, MAKE AND MODEL CAR BY DRIVING IT INTO HIS ASS PIPE AT FREEWAY SPEED
> *



I HEARD THAT CRACKA HAS STRETCH MARKS AROUND HIS LIPS FROM GIVING SKULL TO EVERYBODY AND ANYBODY.....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz+Mar 18 2008, 05:57 PM~10198980-->
> 
> 
> 
> i heard you can tell what flavor a popsicle is by sitting on it...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hear you can fit a semi in your ass sideways
> <!--QuoteBegin-freddylokz_@Mar 18 2008, 08:20 PM~10200066
> *I HEARD THAT CRACKA HAS STRETCH MARKS AROUND HIS LIPS FROM GIVING SKULL TO EVERYBODY AND ANYBODY.....
> *


i hear you got putty lips and an outty ass hole???


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 18 2008, 05:33 PM~10200199
> *i hear you can fit a semi in your ass sideways
> 
> i hear you got putty lips and an outty ass hole???
> *




i heard you run backwards in a cornfield.......


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 18 2008, 09:20 PM~10200716
> *i heard you run backwards in a cornfield.......
> *





Holy REPOST!



You Heard That Before.... :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 18 2008, 10:15 PM~10202628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 mayhem riding vanessa???


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 19 2008, 01:43 AM~10202845
> *:0 mayhem riding vanessa???
> *


bahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz+Mar 18 2008, 09:20 PM~10200716-->
> 
> 
> 
> i heard you run backwards in a cornfield.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow how original u unoriginal tubesteak stroker !!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scrilla_@Mar 18 2008, 10:33 PM~10201303
> *Holy REPOST!
> You Heard That Before....  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 19 2008, 07:35 AM~10204182
> *wow how original u unoriginal  tubesteak stroker !!!
> wahahaha
> *



ok foreskin breath......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 19 2008, 11:46 AM~10204616
> *ok foreskin breath......
> *


bah u turd burgler ass eater cum sponge!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad

Here's one for ya...



> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 18 2008, 03:01 PM~10198146
> *Wanna hear a story?  Yesterday I stop by the supermarket deli to pick up a couple things.  This fucking fat ass nasty whore is "helping" me.  Now take Jay and me side-by-side and that's how wide this bitch is.  She's wearing one of those hottie club shirts with the string that goes over her fatass fucking neck and comes down to where the cleavage should be with the ring in it.  You know those shirts?  [edit: halter tops] Yeah, I'm standing way the fuck back in case the string decides it can't hold up all the weight anymore and lets loose like a bungee cord that lost a jumper.   So she's sitting there telling the other deli dude about her night out at the club and how she was all hung over and shit.  I'm thinking to myself that she's still wearing the same shirt she wore to the club and hasn't changed in days, but she just put a damn apron on over it.  All this, while her fuckin fat fucking gross fuckin jelly roll under her chin is bouncing.  It looked like a St. Bernard with a flask of brandy on her neck.  Gawd damn, made me not want to eat the damn turkey she sliced for me. :barf:
> Thank you.
> I got her number for Rich. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 19 2008, 08:47 AM~10204623
> *bah u  turd burgler ass eater cum sponge!!!
> *



ya'damn butt pirate


----------



## Badass94Cad

Here's one oldie for D-Cheeze to p-shop, and Gayhem to rip apart. :cheesy: I'm in the middle, pic taken when I was like 19, and the day after I cut my hair. The day before it was as long as my boy's mohawk.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Mar 19 2008, 11:49 AM~10204647-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for ya...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahaha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-freddylokz_@Mar 19 2008, 12:01 PM~10204739
> *ya'damn butt pirate
> *


u pillow biter


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 19 2008, 12:08 PM~10204818
> *Here's one oldie for D-Cheeze to p-shop, and Gayhem to rip apart. :cheesy:  I'm in the middle, pic taken when I was like 19, and the day after I cut my hair.  The day before it was as long as my boy's mohawk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bahaha Fagass94Cad


----------



## Badass94Cad

LOL

More like Fatass94Cad these days


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 19 2008, 12:21 PM~10204942
> *LOL
> 
> More like Fatass94Cad these days
> *


true


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 19 2008, 12:21 PM~10204942
> *LOL
> 
> More like Fatass94Cad these days
> *


true


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Mar 19 2008, 11:36 AM~10205051-->
> 
> 
> 
> true
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Mar 19 2008, 11:36 AM~10205060
> *true
> *


I heard you the first time, Chris Benoit. :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

so


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by freddylokz+Mar 17 2008, 04:15 PM~10188835-->
> 
> 
> 
> again, SINCE YOU GUYS ARE IGNORING ME CAUSE IM MEXICAN......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Mar 17 2008, 04:16 PM~10188850
> *its a mexicans u ass fuck !!
> *














:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Mar 19 2008, 12:16 PM~10204899-->
> 
> 
> 
> bahaha  Fagass94Cad
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass94Cad_@Mar 19 2008, 12:21 PM~10204942
> *LOL
> 
> More like Fatass94Cad these days
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

bah !


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

hahhahaha


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Mar 19 2008, 12:06 PM~10205291-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scrilla_@Mar 19 2008, 12:07 PM~10205301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

wah !


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Mar 19 2008, 11:45 AM~10205125-->
> 
> 
> 
> E.Q  IN THE FONTANA AREA...ANYONE FEEL IT?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Mar 19 2008, 11:46 AM~10205132
> *u sure it wasnt a mild stroke?
> *


:roflmao: OMG I almost spit out my sandwich, and it's not because that nasty ho sliced the turkey. :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 19 2008, 01:37 PM~10205518
> *:roflmao:  OMG I almost spit out my sandwich, and it's not because that nasty ho sliced the turkey. :roflmao:
> *


wahahahazhahahahaha


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 19 2008, 10:37 AM~10205518
> *:roflmao:  OMG I almost spit out my sandwich, and it's not because that nasty ho sliced the turkey. :roflmao:
> *



you spitting out a sandwich........yeah right



that's like trying to convince me that gayhem wears his boxers the right way when we all know he wears them backwards with the hole in the back (easy access)


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 19 2008, 02:30 PM~10205927
> *you spitting out a sandwich........yeah right
> that's like trying to convince me that gayhem wears his boxers the right way when we all know he wears them backwards with the hole in the back (easy access)
> *


I SEE U KNOW ABOUT ASS ACCESS U MALE LOVIN PENIS PUMP LICKER!!


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 19 2008, 01:30 PM~10205927
> *you spitting out a sandwich........yeah right
> that's like trying to convince me that gayhem wears his boxers the right way when we all know he wears them backwards with the hole in the back (easy access)
> *


:rofl:


----------



## big pimpin

What the hell is going on in this topic? Besides nothing! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

EVERYTHING ASSHOLE !!


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 19 2008, 01:16 PM~10206879
> *EVERYTHING FITS IN MY ASSHOLE !!
> *



:0 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 19 2008, 05:15 PM~10207420
> *:0 i love the big black wet turd  stained cocksin my mouff after its been in my loose ass  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: WTF YOU PILLOW BITER!!!


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 19 2008, 02:35 PM~10207543
> *:uh: WTF YOU PILLOW BITER!!!
> *



on a serious note......what's up with your lac, anything new ???


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 19 2008, 09:08 AM~10204818
> *Here's one oldie for D-Cheeze to p-shop, and Gayhem to rip apart. :cheesy:  I'm in the middle, pic taken when I was like 19, and the day after I cut my hair.  The day before it was as long as my boy's mohawk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


halloween drag party?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 19 2008, 07:15 PM~10210579
> *halloween drag party?
> *


I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

That Pix Owns Itself... Dont Even Have To Chop It... :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 19 2008, 09:35 PM~10211904
> *That Pix Owns Itself... Dont Even Have To Chop It... :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:
> *


I'M STILL GONNA


----------



## Scrilla

B WAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz+Mar 19 2008, 06:22 PM~10207788-->
> 
> 
> 
> on a serious note......what's up with your lac, anything new ???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nuttin homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Infamous [email protected] 19 2008, 11:15 PM~10210579
> *halloween drag party?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 12:55 AM~10211514
> *I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 01:35 AM~10211904
> *That Pix Owns Itself... Dont Even Have To Chop It... :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gahahahahhaahhaha
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Mar 20 2008, 01:52 AM~10212033
> *I'M STILL GONNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


boooooooooooooooyahhhahahahhahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 19 2008, 10:15 PM~10210579
> *halloween drag party?
> *


No, but I actually do have pictures somewhere of us at a punk rawk Halloween concert/party that some friends threw. I was dressed as a gangsta. :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad

OMG...This pic is from Off Topic, but it just looks like the fat nasty ho who was working at the deli the other day!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 20 2008, 10:36 AM~10213703
> *OMG...This pic is from Off Topic, but it just looks like the fat nasty ho who was working at the deli the other day!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like her neck collapsed!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 20 2008, 09:52 AM~10213823
> *looks like her neck collapsed!!!
> *


That's where she smuggles people across the border. Forget the fence in Texas. Stop this bitch! :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

BRRHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHA


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 20 2008, 07:36 AM~10213703
> *OMG...This pic is from Off Topic, but it just looks like the fat nasty ho who was working at the deli the other day!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that's what we here in SO-CAL call no-neck......


or




HEAD-N-SHOULDERS


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 20 2008, 10:34 AM~10214107
> *that's what we here in SO-CAL call no-neck......
> or
> HEAD-N-SHOULDERS
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahaha no neckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: hello anus faces


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 20 2008, 03:24 PM~10215479
> *:uh: hello anus faces
> *


hi fecal face bastard!!! :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: hello cawk neck


----------



## MAYHEM

hi needle dick cum sponge!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 20 2008, 10:34 AM~10214107
> *that's what we here in SO-CAL call no-neck......
> or
> HEAD-N-SHOULDERS
> *


lol. but you know she has a great personality :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Mar 20 2008, 06:38 PM~10216717
> *lol.  but you know she has a great personality  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bwahahaha barf


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Wanna hear a story? I was reminded of this because today is Good Friday, and my partner usually takes the day off. So last year on Holy Thursday at the end of the day my boss (who is a Jew) comes over and is talking to my partner and me, who is also named Jeff. He's talking about what we need to do the next day. I said "Jeff's not going to be here tomorrow." "Why?" my boss asked, to which Jeff replied, *"I will be in mourning since your people killed my Lord."*    :roflmao: My jaw almost hit the floor when he said that to *our boss!!!* :roflmao:  :tongue:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 21 2008, 06:23 AM~10221001
> *Wanna hear a story?  I was reminded of this because today is Good Friday, and my partner usually takes the day off.  So last year on Holy Thursday at the end of the day my boss (who is a Jew) comes over and is talking to my partner and me, who is also named Jeff.  He's talking about what we need to do the next day.  I said "Jeff's not going to be here tomorrow."  "Why?" my boss asked, to which Jeff replied, "I will be in mourning since your people killed my Lord."    :roflmao:  My jaw almost hit the floor when he said that to our boss!!! :roflmao:  :tongue:
> *


 :0 jewowned


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 21 2008, 09:23 AM~10221001
> *Wanna hear a story?  I was reminded of this because today is Good Friday, and my partner usually takes the day off.  So last year on Holy Thursday at the end of the day my boss (who is a Jew) comes over and is talking to my partner and me, who is also named Jeff.  He's talking about what we need to do the next day.  I said "Jeff's not going to be here tomorrow."  "Why?" my boss asked, to which Jeff replied, "I will be in mourning since your people killed my Lord."    :roflmao:  My jaw almost hit the floor when he said that to our boss!!! :roflmao:  :tongue:
> *


wahahahahaa i fuckin just pissed myselfahahahahahahaha


----------



## Badass94Cad

I knew you guys would appreciate that one.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 21 2008, 10:52 AM~10221378
> *I knew you guys would appreciate that one.
> *


wahaha i sure fokkin did bro ahahahahaha,i read it 3 times already ahahah


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 19 2008, 02:16 PM~10206879
> *EVERYTHING ASSHOLE !!
> *


----------



## SKEETER




----------



## freddylokz

when mayhem was a little baby, he wasn't normal.....normal babies shut up when you give them the pascifier in their mouths, mayhem would only shut up when they put it in his butt........hahaahahahhahahahahaahah


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 21 2008, 12:24 PM~10221932
> *when mayhem was a little baby, he wasn't normal.....normal babies shut up when you give them the pascifier in their mouths, mayhem would only shut up when they put it in his butt........hahaahahahhahahahahaahah
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 21 2008, 12:24 PM~10221932
> *when mayhem was a little baby, he wasn't normal.....normal babies shut up when you give them the pascifier in their mouths, mayhem would only shut up when they put it in his butt........hahaahahahhahahahahaahah
> *


wahahaha same can be said for u only u needed your mom and dads fists in your poop chute ahahaha


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 21 2008, 10:24 AM~10221932
> *when mayhem was a little baby, he wasn't normal.....normal babies shut up when you give them the pascifier in their mouths, mayhem would only shut up when they put it in his butt........hahaahahahhahahahahaahah
> *


 hno: :werd:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 21 2008, 12:36 PM~10222034
> *hno:  :werd:
> *


wtf ya paki bastard :uh:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 21 2008, 12:40 PM~10222075
> *wtf  ya paki bastard :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


he's actually a fat white dude lol


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 21 2008, 12:44 PM~10222122
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> he's actually a fat white dude lol
> *


waha just as bad hahaha


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 21 2008, 12:45 PM~10222129
> *waha just as bad hahaha
> *


 :yes:


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 21 2008, 09:35 AM~10222029
> *wahahaha same can be said for u only u needed your mom and dads fists in your poop chute ahahaha
> *



that was weakkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.....




i'm gonna pm you some jokes that way you can tell me some shit and i can actually quote you with HAHAHAHAAHHHHAHAHAH LOL......and not THAT WAS WEAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK......








PM SENT


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 21 2008, 09:24 AM~10221932
> *when mayhem was a little baby, he wasn't normal.....normal babies shut up when you give them the pascifier in their mouths, mayhem would only shut up when they put it in his butt........hahaahahahhahahahahaahah
> *


wahahhaha mayhem the baby butt plug silencer


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 21 2008, 12:48 PM~10222149
> *that was weakkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.....
> i'm gonna pm you some jokes that way you can tell me some shit and i can actually quote you with HAHAHAHAAHHHHAHAHAH LOL......and not THAT WAS WEAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK......
> PM SENT
> *


fokker that pm was gay saying u want me to stuff my tubesteak down your gaped throat wtfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## SKEETER

poonjab and modowned :dunno:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: wtff


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 21 2008, 01:03 PM~10222287
> *poonjab and modowned :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwarfahahahahahaha


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 21 2008, 09:54 AM~10222209
> *wahahhaha mayhem the baby butt plug silencer
> *



TILL THIS DAY *****......

that mufucka puts 40oz in his ass to get drunk......or he puts the chord to the keg in there and just keeps pumping the keg...ahhahahahahahhahah


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: still? i thought he finished that phase in college? he now attaches himself to semi's and uses his ass pressure to power thier brakes??


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 21 2008, 10:21 AM~10222423
> *:uh: still? i thought he finished that phase in college? he now attaches himself to semi's and uses his ass pressure to power thier brakes??
> *



that ***** aint even got an asshole no more.....it's all scar tissue....haahahahahahhhhahah


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 21 2008, 12:19 PM~10222399
> *TILL THIS DAY *****......
> 
> that mufucka puts 40oz in his ass to get drunk......or he puts the chord to the keg in there and just keeps pumping the keg...ahhahahahahahhahah
> *


Watersports. :barf: My buddy's a cop and they find dead homos who pour bottles of vodka and shit up their asses and die from alcohol poisoning. Bottom of the fuckin food chain right thurrrr. :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 21 2008, 10:22 AM~10222429
> *that ***** aint even got an asshole no more.....it's all scar tissue....haahahahahahhhhahah
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


 :0 u seen it?


----------



## Badass94Cad

:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 21 2008, 12:31 PM~10222507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT'S WHAT THE FUCK I'M TALKIN ABOUT!

NOT ANY OF THIS **** SHIT. :nono:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 21 2008, 01:33 PM~10222525
> *NOW THAT'S WHAT THE FUCK I'M TALKIN ABOUT!
> 
> NOT ANY OF THIS **** SHIT. :nono:
> *




x2


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 21 2008, 10:25 AM~10222456
> *:0 u seen it?
> *



he pm'd a picture telling me it was his belly button and that he wanted to get a tattoo around it......it looked like it had been picked at by an axe, i later found out it was his asshole........poor dude


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 21 2008, 10:34 AM~10222542
> *he pm'd a picture telling me it was his belly button and that he wanted to get a tattoo around it......it looked like it had been picked at by an axe, i later found out it was his asshole........poor dude
> *


 :0 ya i heard last spring he raised a flock of geese in his ass as a nest


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 21 2008, 09:31 AM~10222507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS MORE LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz+Mar 21 2008, 01:22 PM~10222429-->
> 
> 
> 
> that ***** aint even got an asshole no more.....it's all scar tissue....haahahahahahhhhahah
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwahaha look at putty lips over hear talking about men asses :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Infamous [email protected] 21 2008, 01:31 PM~10222507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> woweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Mar 21 2008, 01:36 PM~10222556
> *:0 ya i heard last spring he raised a flock of geese in his ass as a nest
> *


looks like your new boyfreind and yourself tALK ALOT ABOUT GAY SHIIIIT :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: no ****


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 21 2008, 01:18 PM~10224132
> *:uh: no ****
> *


CALL IT LIKE YOU SEE IT HOMIE :0


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Scrilla

You Crack HOES!















:rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 21 2008, 05:18 PM~10224132
> *:uh: no ****
> *


u ****


----------



## D-Cheeze

this topics going to hell in a hand-basket .


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 21 2008, 11:31 AM~10222507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'D HAVE A SON AND A NEW BOTHER AT THE SAME TIME..... :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MAYHEM

oh


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2006, 09:47 AM~6658798
> * before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER , MY GUTTED INTERIOR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TTT


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 22 2008, 11:54 PM~10233111-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahah toilethem
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scrilla_@Mar 23 2008, 12:20 AM~10233253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: geriatrickuntpunt


----------



## lolow

the car is *sold *


----------



## orange_juiced

thanks mayhem for my new toy uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Mar 23 2008, 08:21 PM~10237152
> *thanks mayhem for my new toy  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## slo

wtf you sold it you foker

:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 23 2008, 01:20 AM~10233253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A FOR REAL CUNT PUNT............... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Mar 23 2008, 09:21 PM~10237152
> *thanks mayhem for my new toy  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> *




:0


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 24 2008, 12:27 AM~10238751
> *THATS A FOR REAL CUNT PUNT............... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:yes:



Supposdly The Broad Was Taking A Piss... THEN A KICK RETURN! :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced+Mar 23 2008, 09:21 PM~10237152-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mayhem for my new toy  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no prob homie i know its going to a good home :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-slo_@Mar 23 2008, 10:45 PM~10237874
> *wtf you sold it you foker
> 
> :0
> *


why not


----------



## KAKALAK

Whats the new project?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 22 2008, 10:35 PM~10231898-->
> 
> 
> 
> this topics *going* to hell in a hand-basket .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going, going, gone.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Mar 23 2008, 01:54 AM~10233111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Damn, sold the car.  New project?


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 24 2008, 09:52 AM~10240458
> *Damn, sold the car.   New project?
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: a friend like mayhem is a friend who has a gay stem :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 24 2008, 09:02 AM~10240499
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's what I always say.





















Then I take their weed and bolt, cuz they were never really friends anyway.  :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 24 2008, 09:13 AM~10240554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 24 2008, 10:07 AM~10240521
> *:uh: a friend like mayhem is a friend who has a gay stem :uh:
> *


infamous saussage muncher


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 24 2008, 10:09 AM~10240534
> *That's what I always say.
> Then I take their weed and bolt, cuz they were never really friends anyway.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats funny


so mayhem.......................since yo7u got some dollars now.............you interested in an 86 regal.....................it's got a v-6............very light front end...... hint hint :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 24 2008, 10:45 AM~10240741
> *[/color]
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats funny
> so mayhem.......................since yo7u got some dollars now.............you interested in an 86 regal.....................it's got a v-6............very light front end...... hint hint :biggrin:
> *


pix


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 24 2008, 06:45 AM~10240741
> *[/color]
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats funny
> so mayhem.......................since yo7u got some dollars now.............you interested in an 86 regal.....................it's got a v-6............very light front end...... hint hint :biggrin:
> *


sorry homie but he's looks for a pinto or a pacer


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 22 2008, 10:54 PM~10233111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mayhem fishing for the elusive finnless brown trout


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 24 2008, 10:16 AM~10241257
> *mayhem fishing for the elusive finnless brown trout
> *


thats his favorite....brown trout and man sauce :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 24 2008, 12:04 PM~10241189-->
> 
> 
> 
> sorry homie but he's looks for a pinto or a pacer
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha have u been talking to pmdogg you guys got the same grammer>?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 12:16 PM~10241257
> *mayhem fishing for the elusive finnless brown trout
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are to your the onr takin the pic of me asshole !! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POONJAB63_@Mar 24 2008, 12:32 PM~10241366
> *thats his favorite....brown trout and man sauce :0
> *


stfu u turbin sniffing man choder cum bucket u ooze man juice from all your oriffices :barfgrinbastard:


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## MAYHEM

boxercatowned


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 24 2008, 10:04 AM~10241189
> *sorry homie but he's looks for a pinto or a pacer
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: voila! maymams new whizzip


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Mar 23 2008, 07:21 PM~10237152
> *thanks mayhem for my new toy  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mayhem is seriously teh funnay looking


----------



## Badass94Cad

Too much fucking snow. :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 24 2008, 11:22 AM~10242606
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMM BELA THE SECRETS OUT :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 24 2008, 10:56 AM~10241566
> *haha have u been talking to pmdogg you guys got the same grammer>?????
> you are to your the onr takin the pic of me asshole !! :biggrin:
> stfu u turbin sniffing man choder cum bucket u ooze man juice from all your oriffices :barfgrinbastard:
> *


A
SHHHHHHHHHHHHH...THAT WS MY SECRET ON THE MAN JUICE NIKKUA..

GOTTA GIVE PROPS TO MAYHEM...HE'S ALWAYS GOOD TO GO :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahaharf


----------



## lolow

idea for new tatt you baller :biggrin: since your into clown now


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 24 2008, 06:10 PM~10243932
> *idea for new tatt you baller  :biggrin: since your into clown now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha seen that look kool except that toof


----------



## DUVAL

I'M GLAD THIS THREAD STOP TALKING ABOUT GAYSHIT...I WAS STARTEN TO WONDER...... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 24 2008, 07:50 PM~10244603
> *I'M GLAD THIS THREAD STOP TALKING ABOUT GAYSHIT...I WAS STARTEN TO WONDER...... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WAHAHA U WEE DOIN A GREAT ASS JOB AHAHA BORRRRRRRRF


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 23 2008, 01:54 AM~10233111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 24 2008, 06:10 PM~10243932
> *idea for new tatt you baller  :biggrin: since your into clown now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Thats A Mister Cartoon Piece.... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 24 2008, 03:43 PM~10242758
> *Mayhem is seriously teh funnay looking
> *


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: my 3 year old kid i dont even have could do better


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 25 2008, 07:28 AM~10249314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fawkin' awesome


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## Infamous James

http://www.muchosucko.com/show/speed_blowjobs-27690


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 25 2008, 09:28 AM~10249314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahhahahahhaa


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 24 2008, 07:01 PM~10245561
> *WAHAHA U WEE DOIN A GREAT ASS JOB AHAHA BORRRRRRRRF
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


YOU THINKEN OF GETTEN A NEW TATTOO


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahahaha maybe


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: get a tat of fisting a donkey while punching it equally as hard


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 25 2008, 01:05 PM~10251514
> *bwahahahaha maybe
> *


not poken fun,,tats are cool as shit.. i would if i was you....I'M LINING MY TATTS TO GET UP AS WE SPEAK.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 25 2008, 03:41 PM~10251871
> *:uh: get a tat of fisting a donkey while punching it equally as hard
> *


ok


----------



## D-Cheeze

.................................................................


----------



## Infamous James

-------------------------------------------------------------> ()*()


----------



## freddylokz

HOW MUCH DID YOU SELL IT FOR....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 25 2008, 07:23 PM~10253577
> *HOW MUCH DID YOU SELL IT FOR....
> *


dont worry bout it


----------



## MAYHEM

mods should delete this topic ,its no longer my ride.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 25 2008, 04:35 PM~10254161
> *mods should delete this topic ,its no longer my ride.
> *


worst topic ever :angry:


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 25 2008, 05:35 PM~10254155
> *dont worry bout it
> *


fuck you then

















usually means you got short changed :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

PUTOS! :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 25 2008, 06:35 PM~10254161
> *mods should delete this topic ,its no longer my ride.
> *


Change your sig then anus face


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Mar 25 2008, 07:35 PM~10254161-->
> 
> 
> 
> mods should delete this topic ,its no longer my ride.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Mar 25 2008, 10:38 PM~10256034
> *worst topic ever  :angry:
> *




wahahahahahahahahahahaha :cheesy:


----------



## abel

OMGGGGGGGGGGG IS THERE THE HUMBERTO'S KO? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

EXPOSEEEEEEEEEEEEEED :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

THIS TOPIC BLEW BALLS RIGHT AFTER THE 8TH POST :uh: BUT LIL WOULDNT BE TEH SAMES WIFFOUT IT :takesdump:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 26 2008, 09:57 AM~10258279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGGGGGGGGGGG IS THERE THE HUMBERTO'S KO? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> EXPOSEEEEEEEEEEEEEED :biggrin:
> *


hahaha *** i got them from cadirolo u stupid frenchmen


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 26 2008, 05:58 AM~10258286
> *THIS TOPIC BLEW BALLS RIGHT AFTER THE 8TH POST :uh: BUT LIL WOULDNT BE TEH SAMES WIFFOUT IT :takesdump:
> *


agreed


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2008, 09:00 AM~10258291
> *hahaha *** i got them from cadirolo u stupid frenchmen
> *



wahahaha the racist bela come out again.... :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: this topik is full of em


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 26 2008, 10:02 AM~10258301
> *wahahaha the racist bela come out again.... :uh:
> *


yes


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2008, 09:22 AM~10258373
> *yes
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

wahaha i traded zenith gold and chrome rings for them,like the ones on your z !!!ahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 26 2008, 12:52 AM~10256810
> *fuck you then
> usually means you got short changed  :biggrin:
> *


NOT SHORT CHANGED AT ALL FOOL


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 26 2008, 08:57 AM~10258279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGGGGGGGGGGG IS THERE THE HUMBERTO'S KO? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> EXPOSEEEEEEEEEEEEEED :biggrin:
> *


wow and he tell me somebody rob him ! ! ! :uh:


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2008, 10:50 AM~10259677
> *NOT SHORT CHANGED AT ALL FOOL
> *



HOW MUCH THEN SUCKAFISH ?????


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouS PINK_@Mar 26 2008, 02:24 PM~10259996
> *wow and he tell me somebody  rob him ! ! !  :uh:
> *


AND WHO SAID ANYTHING ABOUT ROBBED IDIOT?
YOU FRENCHMEN ARE DUMB AS FUCK LEARN TO READ BEFORE U OPEN YOUR CAWK MOUTHS 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=394228&hl=


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

when u buy the car witch the 14 all chrome








and now when u sell it 








cmon bro ! is the same knock off ! ! ! ! dont tell me somebody steal it ! ! ! !


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouS PINK_@Mar 26 2008, 02:36 PM~10260110
> *when u buy the car witch the 14 all chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now when u sell it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmon bro ! is the same knock off ! ! ! ! dont tell me somebody steal it ! ! ! !
> *


WAHAHAHA HE STILL CANT READ WAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouS PINK_@Mar 26 2008, 02:36 PM~10260110
> *
> *


WAHAHAHA AND 1ST OF ALL U CAN SHOVE A KO UP YOUR ASS FOR ALL I CARE AHAHAHAHA


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

me - hey ! jme demandait as tu encore les adapteurs des rims que ta donner a beto pcq je lui ai acheter , alors jme demandait si tu les avait ?

bela- JAI TROUVE PAS???JE NE SAIS PAS CI JAI SES LESSER AU GARAGE OU QUOI?????

me- u can talk in english
quel garage ? pis pk quil serais dans un garage ?


bela- AT TIMMAY AND ABELS GARAGE
YA I LEFT A RIM THERE THAT IS THE SET U GOT I THINK U GOT ONLY 3 RIGHT?I HAD IT THERE BEXCAUSE THEY NEEDED A RIM FOR SOMETHING BACK IN MAY????

me- non jai les 4 rims mais aucun adapteur rien ! ! ! but i need adapter ! ! ! but why u left 4 adapter at the garage ?

bela-MY CAR HAD NO INTERIOR AND I HAD BOXES OF STUFF IN THE CAR,ALL THE SEAT BELTS AND SHIT AND I HAVE NO CLUE WERE THEY ARE NOW???

me - so u think somebody take your stuff at the garage off abel ? and the adapter ?

bela -NO CLUE ,I DONT EVEN HAVE MY CAR COVER AHAHAHAHA BOOOOOOOO


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouS PINK_@Mar 26 2008, 02:41 PM~10260135
> *me - hey ! jme demandait as tu encore les adapteurs  des rims que ta donner a beto pcq je lui ai acheter , alors jme demandait si tu les avait ?
> 
> bela- JAI TROUVE PAS???JE NE SAIS PAS CI JAI SES LESSER AU GARAGE OU QUOI?????
> 
> me- u can talk in english
> quel garage ? pis pk quil serais dans un garage ?
> bela- AT TIMMAY AND ABELS GARAGE
> YA I LEFT A RIM THERE THAT IS THE SET U GOT I THINK U GOT ONLY 3 RIGHT?I HAD IT THERE BEXCAUSE THEY NEEDED A RIM FOR SOMETHING BACK IN MAY????
> 
> me- non jai les 4 rims mais aucun adapteur rien ! ! ! but i need adapter ! ! ! but why u left 4 adapter at the garage ?
> 
> bela-MY CAR HAD NO INTERIOR AND I HAD BOXES OF STUFF IN THE CAR,ALL THE SEAT BELTS AND SHIT AND I HAVE NO CLUE WERE THEY ARE NOW???
> 
> me - so u think somebody take your stuff at the garage off abel ? and the adapter ?
> 
> bela -NO CLUE ,I DONT EVEN HAVE MY CAR COVER AHAHAHAHA BOOOOOOOO
> *


YA AND WERE DOES IT SAY I GOT ROBBED AND THESE KOS I TRADED OFF OF CADIROLO U DUMB FUCK AND ,I HAD TRADED FOR MORE KO FROM SOMEONE ELSE THAT ARE BRAND NEW I WAS GONNA HOOK U UP BUT NOW FUCK YOU GO BUY SOME SUCKA


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

stupid ugly bitch ! ! ! read ! ! !
bela-MY CAR HAD NO INTERIOR AND I HAD BOXES OF STUFF IN THE CAR,ALL THE SEAT BELTS AND SHIT AND I HAVE NO CLUE WERE THEY ARE NOW???

me - so u think somebody take your stuff at the garage off abel ? and the adapter ?

bela -NO CLUE ,I DONT EVEN HAVE MY CAR COVER AHAHAHAHA BOOOOOOOO

at least use your brain ! ! ! !


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouS PINK_@Mar 26 2008, 02:46 PM~10260175
> *stupid ugly bitch ! ! ! read ! ! !
> bela-MY CAR HAD NO INTERIOR AND I HAD BOXES OF STUFF IN THE CAR,ALL THE SEAT BELTS AND SHIT AND I HAVE NO CLUE WERE THEY ARE NOW???
> 
> at least use your brain ! ! ! !
> *


YA EXACTLY U SAID I GOT ROBBED ,I JUST DONT KNOW WERE I LEFT IT OR PUT IT SO GO BUY SOME NOW!!


AND I DID SEE MY CAR COVER ON MOORES CAR WHEN ABEL GOT HIS LINC PATTERNED


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2008, 01:48 PM~10260193
> *YA EXACTLU U SAID I GOT ROBBED ,I JUST DONT KNOW WERE I LEFT IT OR PUT IT SO GO BUY SOME NOW!!
> *


mouahhahaha don't worry ! ! ! and plz stop thinking people are dump ! ! :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2008, 01:48 PM~10260193
> *YA EXACTLY U SAID I GOT ROBBED ,I JUST DONT KNOW WERE I LEFT IT OR PUT IT SO GO BUY SOME NOW!!
> AND I DID SEE MY CAR COVER ON MOORES CAR WHEN ABEL GOT HIS LINC  PATTERNED
> *


 :0 really ?


----------



## Scrilla

:angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

I SURE AS FUCK AINT WORRIED ASS CLOWN


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouS PINK_@Mar 26 2008, 02:50 PM~10260214
> *:0 really ?
> *


OH YA REALLY AND IT DONT FIT HIS CAR WELL HAHA


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2008, 01:52 PM~10260234
> *OH YA REALLY AND IT DONT FIT HIS CAR WELL HAHA
> *


bha somebody tell me he see your cover on your car ! ! ! ! !


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouS PINK_@Mar 26 2008, 02:54 PM~10260260
> *bha somebody tell me he see your cover on your car ! ! ! ! !
> *


YA I HAD TO BUY ONE FOR MY CADDY BOZO THE ONE THAT WAS ON MORES WAS FROM MY IMPALA THEY DONT FIT ALL THE WAY ON THE CADDY FOOL


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2008, 01:56 PM~10260277
> *YA I HAD TO BUY ONE FOR MY CADDY BOZO THE ONE THAT WAS ON MORES WAS FROM MY IMPALA THEY DONT FIT ALL THE WAY ON THE CADDY FOOL
> *


yeah right bella trump ! ! ! !


----------



## MAYHEM

YOU KNOW WHAT I HONESTLY DONT GIVE 2 SHITS ABOUT WHAT EVER THE FUCK U THINK ANYWAYS


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2008, 01:58 PM~10260303
> *YOU KNOW WHAT I HONESTLY DONT GIVE 2 SHITS ABOUT WHAT EVER THE FUCK U THINK ANYWAYS
> *


hahahhaaa don't worry i don't care about you and your cross nose ! ! ! BHABAHABAHBAHABHABAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouS PINK_@Mar 26 2008, 02:57 PM~10260290
> *yeah  right  <s>bella</s> trump ! ! ! !
> *


YOU MEAN ''DAVE''


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2008, 02:04 PM~10260326
> *YOU MEAN ''DAVE''
> *


 :uh: u do more then him !


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouS PINK_@Mar 26 2008, 03:04 PM~10260318
> *hahahhaaa don't worry i don't care about you and your cross nose ! ! ! BHABAHABAHBAHABHABAHA
> *


WAHAHA AND NO ONE GIVES 2 CRAPS OF YOUR GREESY FACEAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2008, 02:05 PM~10260334
> *WAHAHA AND NO ONE GIVES 2 CRAPS OF YOUR GREESY FACEAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


hahaha did i pay somebody to fix my nose ??? MOUAHAHHAHAHAHAAHHAHA me i know somebody and u ? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

ENGLISH PLZ


----------



## WhitePapi2006

well what are gong to buy now and fix up?????


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2008, 01:48 PM~10260193
> *YA EXACTLY U SAID I GOT ROBBED ,I JUST DONT KNOW WERE I LEFT IT OR PUT IT SO GO BUY SOME NOW!!
> AND I DID SEE MY CAR COVER ON MOORES CAR WHEN ABEL GOT HIS LINC  PATTERNED
> *



wahahahahaha you fucking gypsie racist thats moore's car cover and you never left 4 adaptor and 4 ko at my shop


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 26 2008, 03:44 PM~10260641
> *wahahahahaha you fucking gypsie racist thats moore's car cover and you never left 4 adaptor and 4 ko at my shop
> *


bwahaha then weres the car cover u sepertist pig i already gave like 1 or 2 of the kos to humberto along time ago ass klown and i dont even know ifi left it in your ass or what u sponge!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2008, 02:57 PM~10260777
> *bwahaha then weres the car cover u sepertist pig i already gave like 1 or 2 of the kos to humberto  along time ago ass klown and i dont even know ifi left it in your ass or what u sponge!
> *



english please? :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 26 2008, 04:02 PM~10260845
> *english please? :uh:
> *


if you knew how to read it :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2008, 02:57 PM~10260777
> *bwahaha then weres the car cover u sepertist pig i already gave like 1 or 2 of the kos to humberto  along time ago ass klown and i dont even know ifi left it in your ass or what u sponge!
> *


hey kross nose ! 1-2 kos is not 4 ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouS PINK_@Mar 26 2008, 04:48 PM~10261226
> *hey kross nose ! 1-2  kos is not 4 !  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and hey oil face then u shouldnt be askin for 4 mook !!


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2008, 04:09 PM~10261356
> *and hey oil face then u shouldnt be askin for 4  mook !!
> *


go get your money from the caddy and go fix your face plz ! ! !


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouS PINK_@Mar 26 2008, 05:28 PM~10261515
> *go get your money from the caddy and go fix your face  plz  ! ! !
> *


drop some weight fatso thats why your girl left you ya mcdonalds frying face bastardahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2008, 04:29 PM~10261523
> *drop some weight fatso  thats why your girl left you ya mcdonalds frying face bastardahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


look your face its time stop abusing from steoroids ! ! ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouS PINK_@Mar 26 2008, 05:33 PM~10261564
> *look at you stop abusing from steoroids ! ! !  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha....ok.... ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

fuck its like the entire country of france is masturbating with a cheese grater simultaneously in one topic :uh: buncha cul de singes


----------



## titslover

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 26 2008, 04:04 PM~10261774
> *fuck its like the entire country of france is masturbating  with a cheese grater simultaneously  in one topic :uh:  buncha cul de singes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2008, 03:34 PM~10261566
> *wahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha....ok.... ahahahahahahahaha
> *


 :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze

AN OLDIE BUT GOODIE


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Mar 26 2008, 06:04 PM~10261774-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck its like the entire country of france is masturbating  with a cheese grater simultaneously  in one topic :uh:  buncha cul de singes
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 11:43 PM~10264384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AN OLDIE BUT GOODIE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one of my favz!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Mar 26 2008, 11:51 PM~10264451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like your the one wiff the yellow shirt richahahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

HEY U MONKEY MOUFF CRANK SORES :uh: THIS TOPIC STILL POLLUTING THE AIRWAVES LIKE THE DEMOCRATIC NATIONAL CONVENTION???


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 27 2008, 04:42 PM~10269513
> *HEY U MONKEY MOUFF CRANK SORES  :uh: THIS TOPIC STILL POLLUTING THE AIRWAVES LIKE THE DEMOCRATIC NATIONAL CONVENTION???
> *


or your mouff ....yes


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 27 2008, 02:59 PM~10269660
> *or your mouff ....yes
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahaha


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 27 2008, 03:06 PM~10269738
> *wahahahaha
> *


what the fuck is wahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 27 2008, 05:09 PM~10269758
> *what the fuck is wahahaha
> *


bwahahahahahahahahahahaha :0


----------



## Guest

yessssssssssssssssssssss cant beat that.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Mar 27 2008, 06:55 PM~10270510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yessssssssssssssssssssss cant beat that.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Mar 27 2008, 04:55 PM~10270510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yessssssssssssssssssssss cant beat that.
> *


 MAYHEM THAT'S ALL YOU BIG DOG :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahaha u mook.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 27 2008, 06:28 PM~10271132
> *bwahaha u mook.
> *


JACKASS :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 27 2008, 08:29 PM~10271150
> *JACKASS  :0
> *


nerd herd :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

MAYHEM-VAGITARIAN


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## jdilla27

i now dub this the most whored topic on the net


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Mar 27 2008, 07:31 PM~10272067
> *i now dub this the most whored topic on the net
> *


 :uh: wrong its just the worst topic on teh nets


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 27 2008, 10:45 PM~10272208
> *:uh: wrong its just the worst topic on teh nets
> *


and your the worst tranny on the planet!!! :uh:


----------



## jdilla27

:roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 26 2008, 04:04 PM~10261774
> *fuck its like the entire country of france is masturbating  with a cheese grater simultaneously  in one topic :uh:  buncha cul de singes
> *


Hey Pierre, pass the Grey Poupon


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 28 2008, 10:01 AM~10275302
> *and your the worst tranny on the planet!!! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Mar 27 2008, 08:31 PM~10272067
> *i now dub this the most whored topic on the net
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

waaaaaaaah !


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## freddylokz




----------



## MAYHEM

orly


----------



## SKEETER

peter puffer :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 28 2008, 03:27 PM~10277548
> *peter puffer  :uh:
> *


THE PIG WRECKER ?


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 28 2008, 03:29 PM~10277560
> *THE PIG WRECKER ?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH !


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 28 2008, 01:27 PM~10277548
> *peter puffer  :uh:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: hello cawk swabs


----------



## MAYHEM

sup goiter tosser


----------



## D-Cheeze

where ?


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T
FOR THE XSTAR


----------



## MAYHEM

yes


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 29 2008, 11:50 AM~10284096
> *yes
> *


no?


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 28 2008, 01:40 PM~10277222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

bahaha wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 30 2008, 05:10 AM~10288312
> *bahaha wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


thats what I was thinking?


----------



## Infamous James

ok then :uh: to off topic this topic goes


----------



## WhitePapi2006

hey homie is this yours in tampa florida from CANADA????? did you sell it to someone in florida or what??


----------



## DUVAL

DUDE DO YOU EVEN HAVE THAT CADDI ANY MORE??????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## orange_juiced

i picked it up its in toronto canada


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

ttt


----------



## WhitePapi2006

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Mar 30 2008, 07:50 PM~10292590
> *i picked it up its in toronto canada
> *


so you brought it to the tampa lowrider show??? from canada???


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 31 2008, 09:41 AM~10296394
> *so you brought it to the tampa lowrider show??? from canada???
> *


DIFFERENT CAR... :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 30 2008, 01:37 PM~10290423
> *hey homie is this yours in  tampa florida from CANADA????? did you sell it to someone in florida or what??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: not the same car.org


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Mar 30 2008, 09:50 PM~10292590
> *i picked it up its in toronto canada
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

idiot


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: canadian


----------



## MAYHEM

swine


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: captain save a goal post


----------



## MAYHEM

you capt save a tranny sancho


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

sancho fone howme


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: wahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

bwah


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: wuddup u erika badu lookin mook?


----------



## LA Style

smell like queso fresco in here yuk


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LA Style_@Mar 31 2008, 03:50 PM~10298612
> *smell like queso fresco in here yuk
> *


stop sniffing infamouses anus then !


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by LA Style+Mar 31 2008, 01:50 PM~10298612-->
> 
> 
> 
> smell like queso fresco in here yuk
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Mar 31 2008, 02:22 PM~10298857
> *stop sniffing infamouses anus then !
> *


Funnay how you'd know what that area smells like :ugh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 31 2008, 04:35 PM~10298975
> *Funnay how you'd know what that area smells like :ugh:
> *


you constently talking and day dreaming and telling me the delicious taste of his ass you pillow biter!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 31 2008, 02:36 PM~10298992
> *you constently talking and day dreaming and telling me the delicious taste of his ass you pillow biter!
> *


Neck biter........get it right


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 31 2008, 04:44 PM~10299075
> *Neck biter........get it right
> *


you gootch muncher pipe down


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Find that car cover mr 5-head


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 31 2008, 04:47 PM~10299097
> *Find that car cover mr 5-head
> *


find your dick pea brain!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 31 2008, 02:49 PM~10299116
> *find your dick pea brain!
> *


NO
























































EXPLODE


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:cheesy:


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 31 2008, 12:59 PM~10297128
> *idiot
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

When's this maggot getting his little moped

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 1 2008, 09:59 AM~10305512
> *When's this maggot getting his little moped
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


as soon as you get a facejob!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You're going to look like a Jumbo sized dork on that thing.....

:roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao:

:roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 1 2008, 10:16 AM~10305592
> *You're going to look like a Jumbo sized dork on that thing.....
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


wahaha like i would even give 2 shits on what ppl think ahahahahahahah


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 1 2008, 08:31 AM~10305649
> *wahaha like i would even give 2 shits on what ppl think ahahahahahahah
> *


You gonna use that car cover to keep the dust off of it?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 1 2008, 10:36 AM~10305668
> *You gonna use that car cover to keep the dust off of it?
> *


if your talking about your thick upper lip then yes! :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 31 2008, 02:36 PM~10298992
> *you constently talking and day dreaming and telling me the delicious taste of his ass you pillow biter!
> *


TOLD YA'LL MAYHEM SWALLOWS........... :0


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 1 2008, 12:22 PM~10306384
> *TOLD YA'LL MAYHEM SWALLOWS........... :0
> *


will you please get off of mayhems nuts







looks like you have another stalker fool wahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 1 2008, 12:24 PM~10306411
> *will you please get off of mayhems nuts
> looks like you have another stalker fool wahahahahahaha
> *


wahaha that guys latched on to my meat sac like a cheal 2 cent whore !!

wahaha i get lotta theser *** bag stalkers ahaha he might attach himself to you soon like the other tard !!hahaha


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 1 2008, 12:34 PM~10306531
> *wahaha that guys latched on to my meat sac like a cheal 2 cent whore !!
> 
> wahaha i get lotta theser *** bag stalkers ahaha he might attach himself to you soon like the other tard !!hahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahaha these dumb ass mooksahahahaha


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 1 2008, 11:11 AM~10306894
> *wahahaha these dumb ass mooksahahahaha
> *


 :nosad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 1 2008, 02:25 PM~10307553
> *:nosad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuckin turbin wearin ass mook


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVm84MD4vU4


----------



## MAYHEM

repost


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 1 2008, 06:59 AM~10305512
> *When's this maggot getting his little moped
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :0 its electric


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 1 2008, 05:01 PM~10308724
> *:0 its electric
> *


yes unicycle ryding ass clown !!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: unicorn rider


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 1 2008, 09:22 AM~10306384
> *TOLD YA'LL MAYHEM SWALLOWS........... :0
> *



the first sign was his $45,999.00 hospital bill for pumping out 56 gallons of cum from his stomache.....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 1 2008, 06:45 PM~10309576
> *the first sign was his $45,999.00 hospital bill for pumping out 56 gallons of cum from his stomache.....
> *


wow did mommy help u with that weak ass reply !!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 2 2008, 09:34 AM~10315220
> *wow did mommy help u with that weak ass  reply !!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 2 2008, 08:34 AM~10315220
> *wow did mommy help u with that weak ass  reply !!
> *


http://www.zshare.net/audio/99551043280433/


----------



## Badass94Cad

What did I miss?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 2 2008, 12:41 PM~10315733
> *What did I miss?
> *


a nut swingger!!


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 2 2008, 09:41 AM~10315733
> *What did I miss?
> *



MAYHEM DOING CHERRY PICKERS AT THE RAINBOW PARADE.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 2 2008, 12:54 PM~10315831
> *MAYHEM DOING CHERRY PICKERS AT THE RAINBOW PARADE.... :biggrin:
> *


and you pickin up cocks with your ass lips


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 2 2008, 10:19 AM~10316024
> *and you pickin up cocks with your ass lips
> *



i heard you have hand shaped bruises on your hips :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: and fist shaped bruises on his urethra i hear too


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 2 2008, 10:45 AM~10316237
> *:uh: and fist shaped bruises on his urethra i hear too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## freddylokz

MAYHEM GIVES PROSTATE MASSAGES FO'FREE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 2 2008, 12:05 PM~10316398
> *MAYHEM GIVES PROSTATE MASSAGES FO'FREE
> *


with his tongue


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 2 2008, 12:31 PM~10316610
> *with his tongue
> *


X2 


1 LO 64 NICE TITTS


----------



## Scrilla

B WAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 2 2008, 02:05 PM~10316398
> *MAYHEM GIVES PROSTATE MASSAGES FO'FREE
> *


u keep askin for them begging!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 2 2008, 01:45 PM~10316237
> *:uh: and fist shaped bruises on his urethra i hear too
> *


keeps getting punched in his ovaries by freddycockloks


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 2 2008, 11:49 AM~10316781
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh: keeps laughing in hopes of getting a hand job by lamehem


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 2 2008, 03:05 PM~10316936
> *:uh: keeps laughing in hopes of getting a hand job by lamehem
> *


keeps acting like a fokkin *** always talking about wackin and sucking dicks like a little school girl.


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 2 2008, 03:05 PM~10316936
> *:uh: keeps laughing in hopes of getting a hand job by lamehem
> *


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahhhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahhahahaha


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 2 2008, 08:04 PM~10320281
> *wahahhhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahhahahaha
> *


THAT SHIT GETS OLD POST SOME THING NEW FRENCH BOY :0


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

bah


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 3 2008, 07:47 AM~10323813
> *bah
> *


 :no:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 3 2008, 10:43 AM~10324009
> *:no:
> *


peace out camel ridin mook


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Apr 2 2008, 12:19 PM~10316024-->
> 
> 
> 
> and you pickin up cocks with your ass lips
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scrilla_@Apr 2 2008, 03:05 PM~10317525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 3 2008, 08:48 AM~10324041
> *peace out camel ridin mook
> *


I LIKE CAMEL TOES THEY FIT WELL TO THE HEAD OF MY JABBER :0


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Guest

:nicoderm:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 3 2008, 10:29 AM~10324665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: THAT SHIT IS OLD TOO....BUT FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63+Apr 3 2008, 12:43 AM~10322009-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT SHIT GETS OLD POST SOME THING NEW FRENCH BOY  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stfu u curry cock sucker
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 10:48 AM~10324041
> *peace out camel ridin mook
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> booyahahaha
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Apr 3 2008, 12:29 PM~10324641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahaha


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 3 2008, 11:09 AM~10324958
> *stfu u curry cock sucker
> booyahahaha
> 
> bwahahaha
> *


GOOD TO SEE YOUR IN A GOOD MOOD TODAY...IF YOU DON'T GET CUSSED OUT BY MAYHEM SOMETHING IS WRONG ......... :biggrin: 

WHY THERE HAS TO BE WHITE BOY JOKES................... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 3 2008, 01:13 PM~10324987
> *GOOD TO SEE YOUR IN A GOOD MOOD TODAY...IF YOU DON'T GET CUSSED OUT BY MAYHEM SOMETHING IS WRONG ......... :biggrin:
> 
> WHY THERE HAS TO BE WHITE BOY JOKES................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha fokker


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 3 2008, 01:13 PM~10324987
> *GOOD TO SEE YOUR IN A GOOD MOOD TODAY...IF YOU DON'T GET CUSSED OUT BY MAYHEM SOMETHING IS WRONG ......... :biggrin:
> 
> WHY THERE HAS TO BE WHITE BOY JOKES................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cause youre a dirty desert turd


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahaha desert turd ahahahaha


----------



## SKEETER

poonjab is so gay, he could sit on a lollipop and guess its flavor


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 3 2008, 03:59 PM~10326397
> *poonjab is so gay, he could sit on a lollipop and guess its flavor
> *


bwahahahahahaha i seen that in the other trad that shits funny ahahah and true ahahaq


----------



## SKEETER

Q: How do you know if a Frenchman has been in your backyard?




































































A: Your garbage can is empty and your dog is pregnant.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 3 2008, 04:09 PM~10326497
> *Q: How do you know if a Frenchman has been in your backyard?
> A: Your garbage can is empty and your dog is pregnant.
> *


wahahaha sound right ahahahaha


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 3 2008, 01:59 PM~10326397
> *poonjab is so gay, he could sit on a lollipop and guess its flavor
> *


REPOST COCK BREATH..WRONG T :angry: HREAD...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 3 2008, 02:09 PM~10326497
> *Q: How do you know if a Frenchman has been in your backyard?
> A: Your garbage can is empty and your dog is pregnant.
> *


NOW THAT IS MAYHEM TO THE FULLEST.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 3 2008, 05:07 PM~10326962
> *NOW THAT IS MAYHEM TO THE FULLEST.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wahaha he was talkin about you ya french turbin wearing sand swimmer


----------



## MAYHEM

wah


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

your porn application has been DENIED. we are returning photo


----------



## MAYHEM

looks like the cock u had in your ass last night


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: U watched?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 3 2008, 09:58 PM~10329073
> *:uh: U watched?
> *


well u invited me to your house and u left the door open wile u 2 were doing the good ol reach a round to each other in stelletos and feather boas..


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: nice one bacon tits


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 3 2008, 10:43 PM~10329561
> *well u invited me to your house and u left the door open wile u 2 were doing the good ol reach a round to each other in stelletos and feather boas..
> *


----------



## Scrilla

THIS JUST IN!!!! *Opens Email From Mayham*















:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 3 2008, 11:03 PM~10329728
> *THIS JUST IN!!!!  *Opens Email From Mayham*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


you look cute in gold!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: u look normal in your wig and speedo


----------



## MAYHEM

thanx my dance coriographer and make up artist!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: u pole dancer


----------



## MAYHEM

u pole smoker


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Old


----------



## MAYHEM

still ?


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

repost asshole


----------



## SKEETER

mook


----------



## MAYHEM

moogab


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

YOU SOLD THE PIECE OF SHIT ALREADY CLOSE THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 4 2008, 01:41 PM~10334313
> *YOU SOLD THE PIECE OF SHIT ALREADY CLOSE THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!
> *


and close your legs and mouff already it smells like blue cheese and shit :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 4 2008, 10:41 AM~10334313
> *YOU SOLD THE PIECE OF SHIT ALREADY CLOSE THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AND YOU SOLD YOUR SOUL TO THE WHITE MAN FOR A CHEESEBURGER :uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

waha


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: BORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRT


----------



## MAYHEM

torrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

MORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRKKKK :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: borrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrf


----------



## Infamous James

SPORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRK :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

goooooooooooooooork :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCHE


----------



## MAYHEM

baggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:TOPIC CLOSED:


----------



## MAYHEM

your sexlife closed


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 4 2008, 12:20 PM~10335628
> *your sexlife closed
> *


WHHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 4 2008, 01:20 PM~10335628
> *your sexlife closed
> *


AGAIN?


----------



## Infamous James

THIS UGLY BOOTCH SAYS MOVE THIS THREAD TO OT :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Twins? They should both be euthenised.


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 4 2008, 03:27 PM~10335698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS UGLY BOOTCH SAYS MOVE THIS THREAD TO OT :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 4 2008, 12:28 PM~10335710
> *Twins?  They should both be euthenised.
> *


hahahahaahahahahahaahaa


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

wahah dcheese u got da aids too u barrel ass


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 4 2008, 04:27 PM~10335698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS UGLY BOOTCH SAYS MOVE THIS THREAD TO OT :uh:
> *


wtffffffffffffffffffff did that cockeyed bitch stuff a cockeyed dog??


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahahahhahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## blueouija

good morning Bela...


----------



## MAYHEM

whats up my brother !!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 5 2008, 08:47 AM~10340778
> *whats up my brother !!
> *


about to go to the tire shop :0


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## blueouija

what thundercat is Bela?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 5 2008, 07:27 AM~10341307
> *what thundercat is Bela?
> *


THE DONKEYPUNCHER.....A LITTLE KNOWN/ SELDOM SCENE THUNDERCAT :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

ahahahhaah nastay


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Apr 4 2008, 08:50 PM~10338355-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 09:25 AM~10341296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Apr 5 2008, 06:38 PM~10343526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: i knew you'd be photoshopping those when i put them in the random pic post


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin: :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Apr 5 2008, 11:25 AM~10341296-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 11:47 AM~10341411
> *THE DONKEYPUNCHER.....A LITTLE KNOWN/ SELDOM SCENE  THUNDERCAT  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this one sux u can do better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 08:38 PM~10343526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwahahahhahahahhahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Apr 6 2008, 11:55 AM~10346755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


booooooyahahahahahhaa barfffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: nice tie aahwha


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 6 2008, 04:17 PM~10349346
> *:uh: nice tie aahwha
> *


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH!!


----------



## SKEETER

wack!


----------



## MAYHEM

attack !


----------



## Infamous James

mayhems new dog


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 7 2008, 03:43 PM~10356101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayhems new dog
> *


that looks like your wife?


----------



## SKEETER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

booyahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 7 2008, 12:51 PM~10356153
> *that looks like your wife?
> *


 :uh: i wish


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH !


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: yell it out mfuka yell it outtt


----------



## MAYHEM

OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 7 2008, 01:43 PM~10356101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayhems new dog
> *


BRUSH THEM THANGS


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: never...its breff is its only defense


----------



## MAYHEM

orly


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 7 2008, 07:12 PM~10360131
> *orly
> *


yes sir


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: douches bofe of u is douches


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 8 2008, 01:01 AM~10361125
> *:uh: douches bofe of u is douches
> *


go douche out yo ass


----------



## The Real D-Eazy




----------



## Infamous James

thats just too gangxta for mayhem hno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 8 2008, 10:17 AM~10362730
> *thats just too gangxta for mayhem hno:
> *


LOOKS LIKE YO BOYFREIND MADE AN ALBUM!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: VENGINA MADE AN ALBUM?? :0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: FINALLY MAYHEM BOUGHT A NEW CAR


----------



## MAYHEM

U SOLD IT TO ME RICHY RICH!!


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 8 2008, 12:21 PM~10363439
> *:uh:
> *


THATS YOUR STALKER MODOWNED, JUST HAS A NEW NAME NOW


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 8 2008, 01:34 PM~10364016
> *THATS YOUR STALKER MODOWNED, JUST HAS A NEW NAME NOW
> *


are u serious that kakalac is modowned?? :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 8 2008, 12:34 PM~10364016
> *THATS YOUR STALKER MODOWNED, JUST HAS A NEW NAME NOW
> *



:uh:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 8 2008, 01:35 PM~10364025
> *are u serious that kakalac is modowned?? :uh:
> *


YES SIR, WE BUSTED HIM IN THE FLORIDA THREAD AND HE ADMITTED TO IT, WE HAD SOME ONE DO AN IP CHECK AND ITS THE SAME COMPUTER


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 8 2008, 12:37 PM~10364043
> *YES SIR, WE BUSTED HIM IN THE FLORIDA THREAD AND HE ADMITTED TO IT, WE HAD SOME ONE DO AN IP CHECK AND ITS THE SAME COMPUTER
> *



:uh:


----------



## SKEETER

TRUTH HURTS PAL


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SKEETER+Apr 8 2008, 01:37 PM~10364043-->
> 
> 
> 
> YES SIR, WE BUSTED HIM IN THE FLORIDA THREAD AND HE ADMITTED TO IT, WE HAD SOME ONE DO AN IP CHECK AND ITS THE SAME COMPUTER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> booyahahahahahahahaha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Apr 8 2008, 01:41 PM~10364070
> *:uh:
> *


bwahahahaipowned


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 8 2008, 12:44 PM~10364083
> *TRUTH HURTS PAL
> *



believe me if I didnt want you to know who I was ....you wouldn't


----------



## MAYHEM

o rly


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 8 2008, 01:00 PM~10364149
> *o rly
> *



you got it home skillet


----------



## MAYHEM

are u sure hamhock hank


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 8 2008, 01:02 PM~10364168
> *are u sure hamhock  hank
> *



as sure as I know your a nutt gargler :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 8 2008, 02:03 PM~10364178
> *as sure as I know your a nutt gargler :0  :0
> *


then u dont know much u cawk stroking lap diver


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Apr 7 2008, 01:38 PM~10354985-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 02:10 PM~10355286
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 02:36 PM~10355517
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 06:15 PM~10357361
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Apr 8 2008, 12:34 AM~10360852
> *
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

REPOST


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 8 2008, 03:17 PM~10364779
> *REPOST
> *







Aw Schucks! :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## eastside1989

:scrutinize:


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 8 2008, 04:36 PM~10365430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE ONE SUGAR TITS!!!!

POST SOME MORE EVIL CLOWNS!!


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: THE ANSWER IS OBVIOUSLY YESSSS


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 8 2008, 04:56 PM~10365608
> *:uh: THE ANSWER IS OBVIOUSLY YESSSS
> *


WE ALREADY KNOW U EAT IT AT EVERY MEAL ASS HOLE JUST POST UP PIX FUCK FACE!!


----------



## Infamous James

U EAT THREE OF THESE A DAY FOOL :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

FOK ID DIE OF A FAT OVER DOSE AHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

AFTER THE FIRST BITEAHAH


----------



## MAYHEM

TRUE


----------



## D-Cheeze

FALSE


----------



## MAYHEM

R U SERIOUS


----------



## D-Cheeze

NEVER


----------



## Boricua Customs

:0


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 8 2008, 03:41 PM~10365488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



mayhem did :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 9 2008, 06:33 AM~10370482
> *mayhem did :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


you ate it through your ass !!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Sup Bela


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 9 2008, 10:27 AM~10371091
> *Sup Bela
> *


saup jewwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Badass94Cad

TOPIC OF THE WEEK RIGHT HURRR


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## SKEETER

who gives a shit


----------



## MAYHEM

cacalak loves to get shit


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 9 2008, 09:24 AM~10371080
> *you ate it through your ass !!
> *


 :uh: you unoriginal bastard


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 9 2008, 11:55 AM~10372165
> *cacalak loves to get shit
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 9 2008, 02:07 PM~10372768
> *:uh: you unoriginal bastard
> *


you porc belly rat fing tod stool sample


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 9 2008, 01:09 PM~10372796
> *you porc belly rat fing tod stool sample
> *



call me when you can say something that makes sense......your starting to sound like Soldia Boy........wha me....wha me ohhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 9 2008, 02:14 PM~10372841
> *call me when you can say something that makes sense......your starting to sound like Soldia Boy........wha me....wha me ohhhhhhhhhhh
> *


sound like u been takin it in the poop chute!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS .


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James

worst fuckin topic ever :angry:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 9 2008, 10:09 AM~10372796
> *you porc belly rat fing tod stool sample
> *


PICS/LINK ?


----------



## MAYHEM

ok


----------



## KAKALAK

Mayhem's 1st gig was dressing like a hoochie in the background of this video......what a **** :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: aha yes...mayhem van winkle


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Badass94Cad

Damn, I'm fucking sick of all these newbies getting on here and talking shit just for the sake of arguing, even when you prove them wrong. I need to come back to this Mayhem thread where talking shit is an artform. :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

looks like your boy is back at it again :uh: 




> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Apr 10 2008, 10:41 AM~10380323
> *i want to suck mayhem off and make his face go like this :0
> *


----------



## LA Style

GROSS


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 9 2008, 11:09 AM~10372796
> *you porc belly rat fing tod stool sample
> *


 :uh: wat


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

:uh:


----------



## abel

STOP ACTING LIKE A BITCH YOURE SCARED :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: hahah mabel


----------



## DUVAL

WHEN ARE GOING TO PAY CHILD SUPPORT FOR THAT KNOCKED UP DOG LAST MONTH


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Badass94Cad

WAHAHAHA GOAAAAALLLLLWWWWWWNNNNNED!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 11 2008, 12:35 PM~10391726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 11 2008, 03:57 PM~10392989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT IS MAYHEM TO THE T... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL

PLEASE GO TO THE VEHICLE TOPIC AND READ (I'M LOOKIN FOR A DONK FOR SALE)IT ALL YOU MAYHEM...........GO PUT THAT FOOL ON BLAST


----------



## Infamous James

ttbottom of the pile str8 to hell


----------



## D-Cheeze

TO THE TIZZ-OP


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Badass94Cad

Here it is


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 11 2008, 04:57 PM~10392989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ice is back with a brand new invention


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Badass94Cad

:rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM

wtfffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Infamous James

ahahah :angry:


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 15 2008, 05:54 AM~10419886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: feeeeel the gay ahah


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 16 2008, 10:36 AM~10428935
> *:uh: feeeeel the gay ahah
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

fahahahahahahahahahahak


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

wat up Mayhem! :cheesy:


----------



## SKEETER

bunch a fuckin jackasses


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 16 2008, 10:04 AM~10429990
> *bunch a fuckin jackasses
> *


hope your including yourself in that comment :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: that goes without saying


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 16 2008, 01:04 PM~10429990
> *bunch a fuckin jackasses
> *


nah just Mayhem....Maybe this topic will get deleted today.....


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 17 2008, 07:11 AM~10436557
> *nah just Mayhem....Maybe this topic will get deleted today.....
> *


gtfo **** stalker


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Badass94Cad

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

how the fuck does this topic stay alive hahahahahhaa


----------



## SKEETER

cause your still handin out donkey punches :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 17 2008, 06:15 AM~10437095
> *how the fuck does this topic stay alive hahahahahhaa
> *


ITS JUST ONE OF THOSE THINGS :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

fahahahahaak


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 17 2008, 07:15 AM~10437095
> *how the fuck does this topic stay alive hahahahahhaa
> *


 :uh: its like da aids


----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## Infamous James

Who posted in: MAYHEM'Z 93 FLEETWOOD
Poster Posts 
MAYHEM 3199 
Infamous James 1287 
1 LO 64 828 
abel 594 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 437 
D-Cheeze 344 
Badass94Cad 172 
LUXURIOU$LAC 151 
Eklips 26 
DOUBLE-V BABY 26 
Crenshaw's Finest 25 
JSpot69 22 
FORGIVEN 22 
kustombuilder 20 
61 Impala on 3 19 
DownLow350 18 
19PANCHO59 18 
EL_PASO 18 
Freakeone 18 
razor 18 
Flash_LuxuriouS 17 
$$bigjoker$$ 17 
Skim 17 
lolow 17 
kdogg213 16 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX 16 
avengemydeath 16 
laquerhead 14 
LuxuriouS PINK 14 
Mr. White 14 
impala_631 13 
eastside1989 12 
Nothing But Trouble 12 
WhiteChocolate 12 
NY-BOSSMAN 10 
topless65 10 
scorpio5765 10 
brett 10 
88monteSS 9 
TwistedDreamz87 9 
hittin back bumper 8 
DJLATIN 8 
OldDirty 7 
SIC'N'TWISTED 7 
Regal King 7 
91PurplePeopleEater 7 
modowned.com 7 
pmdogg 7 
514LUX_LINCOLN 7 
Lo_N_Lavish 7 
66LOU 6 
Kandy Drippa 6 
slo 6 
Hny Brn Eyz 6 
TwOtYme 6 
PurpleLicious 6 
THE PETE-STA 6 
Lavish 6 
EGGZ CUSTOM FAB 6 
INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 5 
Tuna_Sammich 5 
HiLoHyDrOs 5 
rollinniagara 5 
MRPITIFUL 5 
sic713 5 
TYLER_BANKS 5 
T_MINUS 5 
BANKS 5 
geovela86 5 
big pimpin 5 
Yankochevelle 5 
BEN DOVER 4 
Liv4Lacs 4 
orange_juiced 4 
Pure Xtc 4 
408SHARK 4 
79regal 4 
El-Fantasma 4 
PIMPIN_POPE 4 
alex_low 4 
luxuriousloc's 4 
gtimeseastlos 4 
DetroitFLEETLINE49 3 
Salad Tosser 3 
Jodoka 3 
Dino 3 
La Lo 3 
POPEYE4RMGT 3 
JRO 3 
area651rider 3 
cdboy4u 3 
manu samoa 3 
Apple_Pie 3 
MR.SMACKABITCH 3 
ReGaLiZe iT 3 
HighProCam 3 
cruize1 3 
TRUDAWG 3 
thuglife 3 
casper38 3 
509Rider 3 
DaLocstah 3 
WhitePapi2006 3 
TRU505RYDA 3 
sicko87 3 
PORK CHOP 3 
T BONE 3 
Viejitos 36 Chylr 3 
PantyDropper 2 
DISTINGUISHED1 2 
OneSexy95Fleetwood 2 
86LUXURIOUSSPORT 2 
ENGRAVER 2 
mistargreen 2 
Lux Cutty 2 
LUXURIOUSCAMEL 2 
locotoys 2 
727Lowrider 2 
CYCLON3 2 
jdilla27 2 
SJ BOMBA 2 
lowerdimension63 2 
crucialjp 2 
TOE-KNEE 2 
DRAGGINTOY 2 
mr.pimpdaddy 2 
SANGRE75 2 
infectedpoohole 2 
LA Style 2 
foey 2 
silver64 2 
East_Side_Souljah 2 
fiftythree 2 
killa lowrider 2 
6Deuced 2 
DirtySouth Cantina 2 
BIG DIRTY 2 
YellowAmigo 2 
CHROME-N-PAINT 2 
Latin Essence CC 2 
Sheriff Justice 2 
HIELO408 2 
NIMSTER64 2 
downsouthplaya 2 
westsidehydros 2 
801Rider 2 
Cali-Stylz 2 
zsmizle 2 
japSW20 1 
Cadi-Lac'n 1 
g-style 1 
ZENITH WIREWHEELS 1 
socios b.c. prez 1 
titslover 1 
OGDinoe1 1 
ROLLIN DEEP 95 1 
robbie 1 
drasticbean 1 
Big E 1 
bigbody93 1 
seriouscc 1 
ricks-94 caddy 1 
WestsideRider 1 
BullDog 1 
jugoDEcarlo 1 
wired62 1 
cloz | grumpy 1 
ecp63 1 
SIXONEFORLIFE 1 
MELAPELAS_818 1 
underageimp 1 
INSPIRATIONS SJ 1 
KandyCaddy 1 
LincolnJames 1 
MR LUXURIOUS 1 
G'dupGbody 1 
sweet fleet 1 
PROJECT6DEUCE 1 
El raton 1 
stonedraiders1213 1 
xxxDOUGHBOYxxx 1 
DEVINERI 1 
LOWLIFE67 1 
HUEY HEFNER 1 
King Daddy 1 
timdog57 1 
Iced2 1 
degre576 1 
Hooked 2 Glass 1 
619SIXFOUR 1 
payfred 1 
NaptownSwangin 1 
LIL GOODTIMES CC 1 
USMC_DevilDawg 1 
863CANDYCADI 1 
1usamotorsports.com 1 
CHUCKIEBOY63 1 
BennyHill 1 
GOODTIMES CC 1 
exotic_civic_25 1 
texasdelta88 1 
SPECIALAGENTCHAVEZ 1 
5DEUCE 1 
SoTexCustomz 1 
81_FLEETBROUM 1 
Bzauto05 1 
Wikipedia.com 1 
johnny coconut 1 
Rollinaround 1 
monsterpuff 1 
C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 1 
baghdady 1 
Mugerjr 1 
TYTE95 1 
B===Donkey Puch 1 
BIG TURTLE 1 
SICBSTRD 1 
superdodge2196 1 
Switchblade 1 
Maverick 1 
cd blazin 1 
olskoolkaddy 1 
Sienna 1 
BROWN CHEVY 1 
454SSallday 1 
phatz 1 
The Real D-Eazy 1 
THEREGAL 1 
Sin7 1 
LowRider_69 1 
tyhodge07 1 
My98Lincoln 1 
EVIL C 1 
lowrider 4 life 1 
bucky 1 
caddyking 1 
sick six 1 
carlosjimenez 1 
coco73chev 1 
thuglifeballin 1 
someansoclean78 1 
Reverend Hearse 1 
Close window & open topic

:uh: :uh: wahhaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 17 2008, 04:02 PM~10439454
> *Who posted in: MAYHEM'Z 93 FLEETWOOD
> Poster Posts
> MAYHEM 3199
> Infamous James 1287
> 1 LO 64 828
> abel 594
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 437
> D-Cheeze 344
> Badass94Cad 172
> LUXURIOU$LAC 151
> B===Donkey Puch 1 </span>
> BIG TURTLE 1
> SICBSTRD 1
> superdodge2196 1
> Switchblade 1
> Maverick 1
> cd blazin 1
> olskoolkaddy 1
> Sienna 1
> BROWN CHEVY 1
> 454SSallday 1
> phatz 1
> The Real D-Eazy 1
> THEREGAL 1
> Sin7 1
> LowRider_69 1
> tyhodge07 1
> My98Lincoln 1
> EVIL C 1
> lowrider 4 life 1
> bucky 1
> caddyking 1
> sick six 1
> carlosjimenez 1
> coco73chev 1
> thuglifeballin 1
> someansoclean78 1
> Reverend Hearse 1
> Close window & open topic
> 
> :uh:  :uh: wahhaha
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 17 2008, 01:02 PM~10439454
> *Who posted in: MAYHEM'Z 93 FLEETWOOD
> Poster Posts
> MAYHEM 3199
> Infamous James 1287
> 1 LO 64 828
> abel 594
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 437
> D-Cheeze 344
> Badass94Cad 172
> LUXURIOU$LAC 151
> Close window & open topic
> 
> :uh:  :uh: wahhaha
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 17 2008, 04:02 PM~10439454
> *Who posted in: MAYHEM'Z 93 FLEETWOOD
> Poster Posts
> MAYHEM 3199
> Infamous James 1287
> 1 LO 64 828
> abel 594
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 437
> D-Cheeze 344
> Badass94Cad 172
> LUXURIOU$LAC 151
> vengence 143
> GOLDMEMBER 123
> God's Son2 115
> luxurylows 113
> Scrilla 111
> Supaf|y in the Ky 85
> 79 cutty 80
> KAKALAK 50
> TAIB 44
> Boricua Customs 43
> classic customs 39
> POONJAB63 38
> freddylokz 36
> DirtyBird2 33
> SKEETER 32
> blueouija 32
> Eklips 26
> DOUBLE-V BABY 26
> Crenshaw's Finest 25
> JSpot69 22
> FORGIVEN 22
> kustombuilder 20
> 61 Impala on 3 19
> DownLow350 18
> 19PANCHO59 18
> EL_PASO 18
> Freakeone 18
> razor 18
> Flash_LuxuriouS 17
> $$bigjoker$$ 17
> Skim 17
> lolow 17
> kdogg213 16
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX 16
> avengemydeath 16
> laquerhead 14
> LuxuriouS PINK 14
> Mr. White 14
> impala_631 13
> eastside1989 12
> Nothing But Trouble 12
> WhiteChocolate 12
> NY-BOSSMAN 10
> topless65 10
> scorpio5765 10
> brett 10
> 88monteSS 9
> TwistedDreamz87 9
> hittin back bumper 8
> DJLATIN 8
> OldDirty 7
> SIC'N'TWISTED 7
> Regal King 7
> 91PurplePeopleEater 7
> modowned.com 7
> pmdogg 7
> 514LUX_LINCOLN 7
> Lo_N_Lavish 7
> 66LOU 6
> Kandy Drippa 6
> slo 6
> Hny Brn Eyz 6
> TwOtYme 6
> PurpleLicious 6
> THE PETE-STA 6
> Lavish 6
> EGGZ CUSTOM FAB 6
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 5
> Tuna_Sammich 5
> HiLoHyDrOs 5
> rollinniagara 5
> MRPITIFUL 5
> sic713 5
> TYLER_BANKS 5
> T_MINUS 5
> BANKS 5
> geovela86 5
> big pimpin 5
> Yankochevelle 5
> BEN DOVER 4
> Liv4Lacs 4
> orange_juiced 4
> Pure Xtc 4
> 408SHARK 4
> 79regal 4
> El-Fantasma 4
> PIMPIN_POPE 4
> alex_low 4
> luxuriousloc's 4
> gtimeseastlos 4
> DetroitFLEETLINE49 3
> Salad Tosser 3
> Jodoka 3
> Dino 3
> La Lo 3
> POPEYE4RMGT 3
> JRO 3
> area651rider 3
> cdboy4u 3
> manu samoa 3
> Apple_Pie 3
> MR.SMACKABITCH 3
> ReGaLiZe iT 3
> HighProCam 3
> cruize1 3
> TRUDAWG 3
> thuglife 3
> casper38 3
> 509Rider 3
> DaLocstah 3
> WhitePapi2006 3
> TRU505RYDA 3
> sicko87 3
> PORK CHOP 3
> T BONE 3
> Viejitos 36 Chylr 3
> PantyDropper 2
> DISTINGUISHED1 2
> OneSexy95Fleetwood 2
> 86LUXURIOUSSPORT 2
> ENGRAVER 2
> mistargreen 2
> Lux Cutty 2
> LUXURIOUSCAMEL 2
> locotoys 2
> 727Lowrider 2
> CYCLON3 2
> jdilla27 2
> SJ BOMBA 2
> lowerdimension63 2
> crucialjp 2
> TOE-KNEE 2
> DRAGGINTOY 2
> mr.pimpdaddy 2
> SANGRE75 2
> infectedpoohole 2
> LA Style 2
> foey 2
> silver64 2
> East_Side_Souljah 2
> fiftythree 2
> killa lowrider 2
> 6Deuced 2
> DirtySouth Cantina 2
> BIG DIRTY 2
> YellowAmigo 2
> CHROME-N-PAINT 2
> Latin Essence CC 2
> Sheriff Justice 2
> HIELO408 2
> NIMSTER64 2
> downsouthplaya 2
> westsidehydros 2
> 801Rider 2
> Cali-Stylz 2
> zsmizle 2
> japSW20 1
> Cadi-Lac'n 1
> g-style 1
> ZENITH WIREWHEELS 1
> socios b.c. prez 1
> titslover 1
> OGDinoe1 1
> ROLLIN DEEP 95 1
> robbie 1
> drasticbean 1
> Big E 1
> bigbody93 1
> seriouscc 1
> ricks-94 caddy 1
> WestsideRider 1
> BullDog 1
> jugoDEcarlo 1
> wired62 1
> cloz | grumpy 1
> ecp63 1
> SIXONEFORLIFE 1
> MELAPELAS_818 1
> underageimp 1
> INSPIRATIONS SJ 1
> KandyCaddy 1
> LincolnJames 1
> MR LUXURIOUS 1
> G'dupGbody 1
> sweet fleet 1
> PROJECT6DEUCE 1
> El raton 1
> stonedraiders1213 1
> xxxDOUGHBOYxxx 1
> DEVINERI 1
> LOWLIFE67 1
> HUEY HEFNER 1
> King Daddy 1
> timdog57 1
> Iced2 1
> degre576 1
> Hooked 2 Glass 1
> 619SIXFOUR 1
> payfred 1
> NaptownSwangin 1
> LIL GOODTIMES CC 1
> USMC_DevilDawg 1
> 863CANDYCADI 1
> 1usamotorsports.com 1
> CHUCKIEBOY63 1
> BennyHill 1
> GOODTIMES CC 1
> exotic_civic_25 1
> texasdelta88 1
> SPECIALAGENTCHAVEZ 1
> 5DEUCE 1
> SoTexCustomz 1
> 81_FLEETBROUM 1
> Bzauto05 1
> Wikipedia.com 1
> johnny coconut 1
> Rollinaround 1
> monsterpuff 1
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 1
> baghdady 1
> Mugerjr 1
> TYTE95 1
> B===Donkey Puch 1
> BIG TURTLE 1
> SICBSTRD 1
> superdodge2196 1
> Switchblade 1
> Maverick 1
> cd blazin 1
> olskoolkaddy 1
> Sienna 1
> BROWN CHEVY 1
> 454SSallday 1
> phatz 1
> The Real D-Eazy 1
> THEREGAL 1
> Sin7 1
> LowRider_69 1
> tyhodge07 1
> My98Lincoln 1
> EVIL C 1
> lowrider 4 life 1
> bucky 1
> caddyking 1
> sick six 1
> carlosjimenez 1
> coco73chev 1
> thuglifeballin 1
> someansoclean78 1
> Reverend Hearse 1
> Close window & open topic
> 
> :uh:  :uh: wahhaha
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

ttt FOR THE best BUILD topic EV-ERRRRRRRrrrrr


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 17 2008, 06:15 AM~10437095
> *how the fuck does this topic stay alive hahahahahhaa
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 17 2008, 03:02 PM~10439454
> *Who posted in: MAYHEM'Z 93 FLEETWOOD
> Poster Posts
> MAYHEM 3199
> Infamous James 1287
> 1 LO 64 828
> abel 594
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 437
> D-Cheeze 344
> Badass94Cad 172
> LUXURIOU$LAC 151
> Eklips 26
> DOUBLE-V BABY 26
> Crenshaw's Finest 25
> JSpot69 22
> FORGIVEN 22
> kustombuilder 20
> 61 Impala on 3 19
> DownLow350 18
> 19PANCHO59 18
> EL_PASO 18
> Freakeone 18
> razor 18
> Flash_LuxuriouS 17
> $$bigjoker$$ 17
> Skim 17
> lolow 17
> kdogg213 16
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX 16
> avengemydeath 16
> laquerhead 14
> LuxuriouS PINK 14
> Mr. White 14
> impala_631 13
> eastside1989 12
> Nothing But Trouble 12
> WhiteChocolate 12
> NY-BOSSMAN 10
> topless65 10
> scorpio5765 10
> brett 10
> 88monteSS 9
> TwistedDreamz87 9
> hittin back bumper 8
> DJLATIN 8
> OldDirty 7
> SIC'N'TWISTED 7
> Regal King 7
> 91PurplePeopleEater 7
> modowned.com 7
> pmdogg 7
> 514LUX_LINCOLN 7
> Lo_N_Lavish 7
> 66LOU 6
> Kandy Drippa 6
> slo 6
> Hny Brn Eyz 6
> TwOtYme 6
> PurpleLicious 6
> THE PETE-STA 6
> Lavish 6
> EGGZ CUSTOM FAB 6
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 5
> Tuna_Sammich 5
> HiLoHyDrOs 5
> rollinniagara 5
> MRPITIFUL 5
> sic713 5
> TYLER_BANKS 5
> T_MINUS 5
> BANKS 5
> geovela86 5
> big pimpin 5
> Yankochevelle 5
> BEN DOVER 4
> Liv4Lacs 4
> orange_juiced 4
> Pure Xtc 4
> 408SHARK 4
> 79regal 4
> El-Fantasma 4
> PIMPIN_POPE 4
> alex_low 4
> luxuriousloc's 4
> gtimeseastlos 4
> DetroitFLEETLINE49 3
> Salad Tosser 3
> Jodoka 3
> Dino 3
> La Lo 3
> POPEYE4RMGT 3
> JRO 3
> area651rider 3
> cdboy4u 3
> manu samoa 3
> Apple_Pie 3
> MR.SMACKABITCH 3
> ReGaLiZe iT 3
> HighProCam 3
> cruize1 3
> TRUDAWG 3
> thuglife 3
> casper38 3
> 509Rider 3
> DaLocstah 3
> WhitePapi2006 3
> TRU505RYDA 3
> sicko87 3
> PORK CHOP 3
> T BONE 3
> Viejitos 36 Chylr 3
> PantyDropper 2
> DISTINGUISHED1 2
> OneSexy95Fleetwood 2
> 86LUXURIOUSSPORT 2
> ENGRAVER 2
> mistargreen 2
> Lux Cutty 2
> LUXURIOUSCAMEL 2
> locotoys 2
> 727Lowrider 2
> CYCLON3 2
> jdilla27 2
> SJ BOMBA 2
> lowerdimension63 2
> crucialjp 2
> TOE-KNEE 2
> DRAGGINTOY 2
> mr.pimpdaddy 2
> SANGRE75 2
> infectedpoohole 2
> LA Style 2
> foey 2
> silver64 2
> East_Side_Souljah 2
> fiftythree 2
> killa lowrider 2
> 6Deuced 2
> DirtySouth Cantina 2
> BIG DIRTY 2
> YellowAmigo 2
> CHROME-N-PAINT 2
> Latin Essence CC 2
> Sheriff Justice 2
> HIELO408 2
> NIMSTER64 2
> downsouthplaya 2
> westsidehydros 2
> 801Rider 2
> Cali-Stylz 2
> zsmizle 2
> japSW20 1
> Cadi-Lac'n 1
> g-style 1
> ZENITH WIREWHEELS 1
> socios b.c. prez 1
> titslover 1
> OGDinoe1 1
> ROLLIN DEEP 95 1
> robbie 1
> drasticbean 1
> Big E 1
> bigbody93 1
> seriouscc 1
> ricks-94 caddy 1
> WestsideRider 1
> BullDog 1
> jugoDEcarlo 1
> wired62 1
> cloz | grumpy 1
> ecp63 1
> SIXONEFORLIFE 1
> MELAPELAS_818 1
> underageimp 1
> INSPIRATIONS SJ 1
> KandyCaddy 1
> LincolnJames 1
> MR LUXURIOUS 1
> G'dupGbody 1
> sweet fleet 1
> PROJECT6DEUCE 1
> El raton 1
> stonedraiders1213 1
> xxxDOUGHBOYxxx 1
> DEVINERI 1
> LOWLIFE67 1
> HUEY HEFNER 1
> King Daddy 1
> timdog57 1
> Iced2 1
> degre576 1
> Hooked 2 Glass 1
> 619SIXFOUR 1
> payfred 1
> NaptownSwangin 1
> LIL GOODTIMES CC 1
> USMC_DevilDawg 1
> 863CANDYCADI 1
> 1usamotorsports.com 1
> CHUCKIEBOY63 1
> BennyHill 1
> GOODTIMES CC 1
> exotic_civic_25 1
> texasdelta88 1
> SPECIALAGENTCHAVEZ 1
> 5DEUCE 1
> SoTexCustomz 1
> 81_FLEETBROUM 1
> Bzauto05 1
> Wikipedia.com 1
> johnny coconut 1
> Rollinaround 1
> monsterpuff 1
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 1
> baghdady 1
> Mugerjr 1
> TYTE95 1
> B===Donkey Puch 1
> BIG TURTLE 1
> SICBSTRD 1
> superdodge2196 1
> Switchblade 1
> Maverick 1
> cd blazin 1
> olskoolkaddy 1
> Sienna 1
> BROWN CHEVY 1
> 454SSallday 1
> phatz 1
> The Real D-Eazy 1
> THEREGAL 1
> Sin7 1
> LowRider_69 1
> tyhodge07 1
> My98Lincoln 1
> EVIL C 1
> lowrider 4 life 1
> bucky 1
> caddyking 1
> sick six 1
> carlosjimenez 1
> coco73chev 1
> thuglifeballin 1
> someansoclean78 1
> Reverend Hearse 1
> Close window & open topic
> 
> :uh:  :uh: wahhaha
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 17 2008, 12:02 PM~10439454
> *Who posted in: MAYHEM'Z 93 FLEETWOOD
> Poster Posts
> MAYHEM 3199
> Infamous James 1287
> 1 LO 64 828
> abel 594
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 437
> Eklips 26
> DOUBLE-V BABY 26
> Crenshaw's Finest 25
> JSpot69 22
> FORGIVEN 22
> kustombuilder 20
> 61 Impala on 3 19
> DownLow350 18
> 19PANCHO59 18
> EL_PASO 18
> Freakeone 18
> razor 18
> Flash_LuxuriouS 17
> $$bigjoker$$ 17
> Skim 17
> lolow 17
> kdogg213 16
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX 16
> avengemydeath 16
> laquerhead 14
> LuxuriouS PINK 14
> Mr. White 14
> impala_631 13
> eastside1989 12
> Nothing But Trouble 12
> WhiteChocolate 12
> NY-BOSSMAN 10
> topless65 10
> scorpio5765 10
> brett 10
> 88monteSS 9
> TwistedDreamz87 9
> hittin back bumper 8
> DJLATIN 8
> OldDirty 7
> SIC'N'TWISTED 7
> Regal King 7
> 91PurplePeopleEater 7
> modowned.com 7
> pmdogg 7
> 514LUX_LINCOLN 7
> Lo_N_Lavish 7
> 66LOU 6
> Kandy Drippa 6
> slo 6
> Hny Brn Eyz 6
> TwOtYme 6
> PurpleLicious 6
> THE PETE-STA 6
> Lavish 6
> EGGZ CUSTOM FAB 6
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 5
> Tuna_Sammich 5
> HiLoHyDrOs 5
> rollinniagara 5
> MRPITIFUL 5
> sic713 5
> TYLER_BANKS 5
> T_MINUS 5
> BANKS 5
> geovela86 5
> big pimpin 5
> Yankochevelle 5
> BEN DOVER 4
> Liv4Lacs 4
> orange_juiced 4
> Pure Xtc 4
> 408SHARK 4
> 79regal 4
> El-Fantasma 4
> PIMPIN_POPE 4
> alex_low 4
> luxuriousloc's 4
> gtimeseastlos 4
> DetroitFLEETLINE49 3
> Salad Tosser 3
> Jodoka 3
> Dino 3
> La Lo 3
> POPEYE4RMGT 3
> JRO 3
> area651rider 3
> cdboy4u 3
> manu samoa 3
> Apple_Pie 3
> MR.SMACKABITCH 3
> ReGaLiZe iT 3
> HighProCam 3
> cruize1 3
> TRUDAWG 3
> thuglife 3
> casper38 3
> 509Rider 3
> DaLocstah 3
> WhitePapi2006 3
> TRU505RYDA 3
> sicko87 3
> PORK CHOP 3
> T BONE 3
> Viejitos 36 Chylr 3
> PantyDropper 2
> DISTINGUISHED1 2
> OneSexy95Fleetwood 2
> 86LUXURIOUSSPORT 2
> ENGRAVER 2
> mistargreen 2
> Lux Cutty 2
> LUXURIOUSCAMEL 2
> locotoys 2
> 727Lowrider 2
> CYCLON3 2
> jdilla27 2
> SJ BOMBA 2
> lowerdimension63 2
> crucialjp 2
> TOE-KNEE 2
> DRAGGINTOY 2
> mr.pimpdaddy 2
> SANGRE75 2
> infectedpoohole 2
> LA Style 2
> foey 2
> silver64 2
> East_Side_Souljah 2
> fiftythree 2
> killa lowrider 2
> 6Deuced 2
> DirtySouth Cantina 2
> BIG DIRTY 2
> YellowAmigo 2
> CHROME-N-PAINT 2
> Latin Essence CC 2
> Sheriff Justice 2
> HIELO408 2
> NIMSTER64 2
> downsouthplaya 2
> westsidehydros 2
> 801Rider 2
> Cali-Stylz 2
> zsmizle 2
> japSW20 1
> Cadi-Lac'n 1
> g-style 1
> ZENITH WIREWHEELS 1
> socios b.c. prez 1
> titslover 1
> OGDinoe1 1
> ROLLIN DEEP 95 1
> robbie 1
> drasticbean 1
> Big E 1
> bigbody93 1
> seriouscc 1
> ricks-94 caddy 1
> WestsideRider 1
> BullDog 1
> jugoDEcarlo 1
> wired62 1
> cloz | grumpy 1
> ecp63 1
> SIXONEFORLIFE 1
> MELAPELAS_818 1
> underageimp 1
> INSPIRATIONS SJ 1
> KandyCaddy 1
> LincolnJames 1
> MR LUXURIOUS 1
> G'dupGbody 1
> sweet fleet 1
> PROJECT6DEUCE 1
> El raton 1
> stonedraiders1213 1
> xxxDOUGHBOYxxx 1
> DEVINERI 1
> LOWLIFE67 1
> HUEY HEFNER 1
> King Daddy 1
> timdog57 1
> Iced2 1
> degre576 1
> Hooked 2 Glass 1
> 619SIXFOUR 1
> payfred 1
> NaptownSwangin 1
> LIL GOODTIMES CC 1
> USMC_DevilDawg 1
> 863CANDYCADI 1
> 1usamotorsports.com 1
> CHUCKIEBOY63 1
> BennyHill 1
> GOODTIMES CC 1
> exotic_civic_25 1
> texasdelta88 1
> SPECIALAGENTCHAVEZ 1
> 5DEUCE 1
> SoTexCustomz 1
> 81_FLEETBROUM 1
> Bzauto05 1
> Wikipedia.com 1
> johnny coconut 1
> Rollinaround 1
> monsterpuff 1
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 1
> baghdady 1
> Mugerjr 1
> TYTE95 1
> B===Donkey Puch 1
> BIG TURTLE 1
> SICBSTRD 1
> superdodge2196 1
> Switchblade 1
> Maverick 1
> cd blazin 1
> olskoolkaddy 1
> Sienna 1
> BROWN CHEVY 1
> 454SSallday 1
> phatz 1
> The Real D-Eazy 1
> THEREGAL 1
> Sin7 1
> LowRider_69 1
> tyhodge07 1
> My98Lincoln 1
> EVIL C 1
> lowrider 4 life 1
> bucky 1
> caddyking 1
> sick six 1
> carlosjimenez 1
> coco73chev 1
> thuglifeballin 1
> someansoclean78 1
> Reverend Hearse 1
> Close window & open topic
> 
> :uh:  :uh: wahhaha
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 17 2008, 03:41 PM~10440835
> *ttt FOR THE best BUILD topic EV-ERRRRRRRrrrrr
> *


ahhhhhhhhhhhh no


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin+Apr 17 2008, 10:24 PM~10441926-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Apr 18 2008, 09:46 AM~10445267
> *ahhhhhhhhhhhh no
> *


love the avi bad ass car bro.


----------



## SKEETER

bah


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 18 2008, 06:46 AM~10445267
> *ahhhhhhhhhhhh no
> *


u sell the lac so you can start hammerin on the 7?


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 17 2008, 08:17 PM~10441081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 17 2008, 07:11 AM~10436557
> *nah just Mayhem....Maybe this topic will get deleted today.....
> *











[


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 18 2008, 08:36 AM~10446270
> *u sell the lac so you can start hammerin on the 7?
> *


NOPE I'M KEEPING EVERYTHING :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

this topic is like this dude ........gone to shit and didnt make it :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MAYHEM

X2


----------



## D-Cheeze

WHAT UP BELA .....WHEN YOU GETTING A NEW RIDE ?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 20 2008, 01:12 AM~10457406
> *:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:
> *



x2 :barf:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MAYHEM

bah !


----------



## DUVAL

I THOUGHT THIS THREAD WAS DEAD...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 22 2008, 11:54 AM~10474427
> *I THOUGHT THIS THREAD WAS DEAD...
> *


what like your sex life?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup mayhem


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 22 2008, 12:54 PM~10474982
> *what like your sex life?
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 19 2008, 08:56 PM~10456606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this topic is like this dude ........gone to shit and didnt make it  :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad

STILL GOING, AND GOING, AND GOING...


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: like da aids


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 23 2008, 09:36 AM~10483718
> *:uh: like da aids
> *


Mayhem's got some supplements for that too.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 23 2008, 06:39 AM~10483731
> *Mayhem's got some supplements for that too.
> *


I BET


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahhaah


----------



## D-Cheeze

SO MAYHAM WHAT CAR ARE YOU GONNA GET NEXT


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 23 2008, 10:35 AM~10484065
> *SO MAYHAM WHAT CAR ARE YOU GONNA GET NEXT
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 23 2008, 07:37 AM~10484078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAVILLE-LAC :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 23 2008, 10:42 AM~10484123
> *CAVILLE-LAC :uh:
> *


The horror. The horror. Everything that was wrong, venal, lazy and mendacious about GM in the 1980s was crystallized in this flagrant insult to the good name and fine customers of Cadillac. Spooked by the success of premium small cars from Mercedes-Benz, GM elected to rebadge its awful mass-market J-platform sedans, load them up with chintzy fabrics and accessories and call them "Cimarron, by Cadillac." Wha...? Who? Seeking an even hotter circle of hell, GM priced these pseudo-caddies (with four-speed manual transmissions, no less) thousands more than their Chevy Cavalier siblings. This bit of temporizing nearly killed Cadillac and remains its biggest shame.

- From Time Magazine


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 23 2008, 07:35 AM~10484065
> *SO MAYHAM WHAT CAR ARE YOU GONNA GET NEXT
> *


no answer ....must be top secret :0


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 23 2008, 11:49 AM~10484589
> *:uh:
> *


I know how much you love those FWD Caddies.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 23 2008, 01:25 PM~10484866
> *no answer ....must be top secret  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: him and sancho are working on an all chrome rickshaw


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 23 2008, 10:25 AM~10484866
> *no answer ....must be top secret  :0
> *












:uh: he just went to pick up some supplies...shits gonna be tiiiiiiiiight


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Apr 23 2008, 09:52 AM~10485053-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: him and sancho are working on an all chrome rickshaw
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Apr 23 2008, 10:15 AM~10485219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: he just went to pick up some supplies...shits gonna be tiiiiiiiiight
> *


WTF :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

whahahahahahh infamous jowned


----------



## MAYHEM

INFAMJOUS ANOUS


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Badass94Cad

LOL


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## FORGIVEN

WHATS UP PAISA :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 23 2008, 01:36 PM~10486683
> *
> *


X2


----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## Infamous James

crap


----------



## MAYHEM

u


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James

this is the best worst thread ever


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 24 2008, 03:11 PM~10493879
> *this is the best worst thread ever
> *






Agreed.... :yes:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 23 2008, 03:14 PM~10485642
> *whahahahahahh infamous jowned
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 24 2008, 11:11 AM~10493879
> *this is the best worst thread ever
> *


I would tend to agree


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 24 2008, 07:29 PM~10495642
> *I would tend to agree
> *





:yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 19 2008, 02:20 PM~10453571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

MAYHEM I NEED MY GERBALS BACK...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 25 2008, 08:04 AM~10500344
> *MAYHEM I NEED MY GERBALS BACK...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: haha krackattack


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 25 2008, 10:54 AM~10501417
> *:uh: haha krackattack
> *


X2 EVERYBODY FUCKS WITH THAT PANSY :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:0 PANSOWNED


----------



## Scrilla

Ready To Go:



Destination: The Ass Of A Bigger Ass... :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 25 2008, 10:54 AM~10501417
> *:uh: haha krackattack
> *


GO TO HIS PROJECT THREAD HE IS CRYING CUASE I DID NOT SELL MY CAR TO HIM FOR 5,000.......HE IS PROJECT PANSY :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 25 2008, 02:21 PM~10502710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THATS THE CAR HE BOUGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 25 2008, 03:42 PM~10502443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready To Go:
> Destination: The Ass Of A Bigger Ass...  :roflmao:
> *


wahahahahahahakakalak ass


----------



## Infamous James

TTGRAVE


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 25 2008, 06:57 PM~10503773
> *wahahahahahahakakalak ass
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 25 2008, 04:57 PM~10503773
> *wahahahahahahakakalak ass
> *


YOUR GOING TO MAN THAT MAN JUMP OFF A CLIFF..................... :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 25 2008, 12:50 PM~10502928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 25 2008, 07:51 PM~10504827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SMILE BISH..


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 25 2008, 06:51 PM~10504827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DARIUS IS BACK???


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 25 2008, 08:05 PM~10506324
> *:0  DARIUS IS BACK???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: wat it looks like him


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 26 2008, 10:32 AM~10509118
> *:uh: wat it looks like him
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 26 2008, 04:11 PM~10510082
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


carnagitsuowned


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

bwhahahahahahaha warf


----------



## Infamous James

ahahah strapowned


----------



## MAYHEM

in yo mouff


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James

buncha dummies


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 28 2008, 12:55 PM~10523230
> *buncha dummies
> *


THATS THE POT CALLIN THE KETTLE BLACK


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 28 2008, 05:05 PM~10523343
> *THATS THE POT CALLIN THE KETTLE BLACK
> *


x10000000000000000000000000002


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 28 2008, 02:05 PM~10523343
> *THATS THE CAWK IN MY ASS TALKIN TO THE BLACK GUY
> *


 :uh: OK


----------



## MAYHEM

WTF


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 28 2008, 02:38 PM~10523677
> *MY ASS IS SORE FROM JAMMING LOBSTERS IN IT
> *


 :uh: NICE


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 28 2008, 05:56 PM~10523860
> *:uh: NICE
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

Claws First? :dunno:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: SIDEWAYS TAIL SECOND...THATS HOW CANADIANS DO IT TO IT...THOUGHT U KNEW


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 28 2008, 06:19 PM~10524074
> *:uh: SIDEWAYS TAIL SECOND...THATS HOW CANADIANS DO IT TO IT...THOUGHT U KNEW
> *






Stupid Canadians...


----------



## Infamous James

CANADOWNED


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 28 2008, 06:28 PM~10524145
> *CANADOWNED
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TO THE BOTTOM


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 29 2008, 01:07 AM~10528423
> *TO THE BOTTOM
> *


Car Club: Try back in 28 seconds
:scrutinize:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 28 2008, 05:56 PM~10523860
> *my chin is a great parking spot for the cawk
> *


TO MUCH INFO ASSHOLE !!! AHAHAHA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 29 2008, 08:33 AM~10530435
> *TOO MANY BAWLS ARE IN MY MOUFF..WELL THERE REALLY CAN NEVER BE TOO MANY BAWLS IN MY MOUFF...
> *


 :uh: nothing new for u these days


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 29 2008, 02:21 PM~10531818
> *:uh: nothing new for  taking all cawks in my ass these days and swallowing all the man chowder i can
> *


OLD ASS NEWS *** BAG


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 29 2008, 12:19 PM~10532360
> * I JUST CAME OUT THE CLOSET WITH A DIC IN MY MOUFF AND TRIPPED ON A BAG OF BAWLS AND CHOKED ON IT
> *


 :uh: AGAIN?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 29 2008, 03:37 PM~10532505
> *:uh: AGAIN? IM A RAGGING FLAMMING ****  AND IM TELLING THE WORLD IM A BIG VAGE AND I LOVE DIRTY DICKS AND GETTING MY ASS TREACHED AS IF IM BACK IN JAIL....FUN TIMES....FUN TIMES...
> *


BWARFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 29 2008, 12:49 PM~10532599
> *WAHAHAHAHA I JUST DOVE INTO MY POOL OF NEEDLE DICKS AND CAME OUT LOOKING LIKE A CAWKUPINE
> *


 :0 BAHWAHWAHAHAHAH


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 29 2008, 03:52 PM~10532621
> *:0 BAHWAHWAHAHAHAH I JUST DID A BARE BACK BACK FLIP ON RICHARD SIMMONS CAWK AND THEN DID A DOUBLE SENTAUN ON ELTON JOHNS TUBE STEAK
> *


AGAIN??? :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 29 2008, 01:03 PM~10532710
> *I JUST GOT MUGGED BY A BEAVER
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

TTB for the awesomest fread eva


----------



## DUVAL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406794 
KRAKLAK IS CRYING IN THIS THREAD


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: like a funeral is going on in there i bet


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 30 2008, 12:21 PM~10541946
> *:uh: like a funeral is going on in there i bet
> *


GO CHECK IT OUT....FUNNY AS HELL :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 30 2008, 02:46 PM~10542149
> *GO CHECK IT OUT....FUNNY AS HELL :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 30 2008, 01:25 PM~10542420
> *:roflmao:
> *


THATS Y HES A PANSY


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: haha jabby


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 30 2008, 02:54 PM~10543047
> *:uh: haha jabby
> *


 :thumbsup: STAYING PANSY FREE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 30 2008, 01:17 PM~10541896
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406794
> KRAKLAK IS CRYING IN THIS THREAD
> *


 :uh: far from crying cool breeze


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 30 2008, 03:54 PM~10543042
> *THATS Y HES A PANSY
> *


in your and skeets eyes......that doesnt say much :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 30 2008, 03:22 PM~10543294
> *in your and skeets eyes......that doesnt say much :uh:
> *


BUILD A CAR NOT A BICYCLE :0


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

LOOKS GOOD MAYHEM



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10548247


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Apr 30 2008, 06:12 PM~10543794-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@May 1 2008, 01:20 AM~10548299
> *LOOKS GOOD MAYHEM
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10548247
> *


wahahaha fokkerahahah


----------



## SKEETER

:ugh:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 29 2008, 07:32 AM~10530424
> *Car Club: Try back in 28 seconds
> :scrutinize:
> *


LIKE THAT HUH :0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: CHEESE SACK


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 1 2008, 03:19 PM~10552126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Scrilla

RAVEHEART!


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 1 2008, 11:43 PM~10556176
> *RAVEHEART!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




YOU CANT DO IT LIKE ME!


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+May 1 2008, 05:26 PM~10553311-->
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE THAT HUH  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scrilla_@May 2 2008, 12:07 AM~10556420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the best


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

TTB FOR ALL THIS CRAP


----------



## SKEETER

this topic is teh gay


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 2 2008, 01:18 PM~10560942
> *this topic is teh gay
> *


X2


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## topless65

any new projects coming soon?


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 1 2008, 11:07 PM~10556420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHAHAHAAA THAT ONES A CLASSIC


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## DUVAL

THREAD IS STILL GAY


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 6 2008, 09:53 AM~10587239
> *THREAD IS STILL GAY
> *


pot calling the kettle black :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahhaa


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: AHAHAH YEA


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 6 2008, 09:10 AM~10587346
> *pot calling the kettle black :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YOUR NOT BLACK..YOUR POOR


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 6 2008, 10:01 AM~10587754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 6 2008, 10:43 AM~10587610
> *YOUR NOT BLACK..YOUR POOR
> *


I dont think you got it........figures :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 6 2008, 10:58 AM~10588348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 6 2008, 11:29 AM~10588657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 6 2008, 10:36 AM~10588712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 6 2008, 01:45 PM~10588798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

NICE


----------



## MAYHEM

BUNCHA WHORESAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jstoScoS_vw


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRkvg_LuZvk


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 6 2008, 01:04 PM~10589537
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRkvg_LuZvk
> *


I WILL NEVER WATCH ANY MORE MOVIES AND THE GIRL SHITING ON SOME GUY..NO THNKS :barf: :barf:


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 6 2008, 12:04 PM~10589537
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRkvg_LuZvk
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jstb6yvIKNg&feature=related

better version


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 6 2008, 01:12 PM~10589578
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jstb6yvIKNg&feature=related
> 
> better version
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 6 2008, 01:43 PM~10589774
> *i had a dream last night that me and mayhem were cruising down whittier blvd lol :0
> *



looks like your boy is dreamin about you now :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKKALAK_@May 6 2008, 03:45 PM~10589795
> *i had a wet dream about skeeters ass hole sitting on my mouff
> *


LOOKS LIKE U GOT A NEW BOY TOY AJAZHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Scrilla

:barf:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 6 2008, 04:02 PM~10589933
> *LOOKS LIKE U GOT A NEW BOY TOY AJAZHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :no: he's all your my friend


----------



## MAYHEM

I THINK HES INFATUATED WIFF YOU SKEETER HE WANTS YO SKEET SKEET ON HIS LIPS AHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

like a fire hydrant filled wiff skeet


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 6 2008, 11:37 AM~10589312
> *NICE
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 6 2008, 04:24 PM~10590183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SKEETER

HE'S DREAMING ABOUT YOU, NOT ME PAL


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 6 2008, 02:08 PM~10589996
> *I THINK HES INFATUATED WIFF YOU SKEETER HE WANTS YO SKEET SKEET ON HIS LIPS AHAHAHA
> *


KRASLACK SWALLOWS


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 6 2008, 02:45 PM~10589795
> *looks like your boy is dreamin about you now :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: Leave it to you to think of some queer shit.... :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 6 2008, 03:04 PM~10590706
> *:uh:  :uh: Leave it to you to think of some queer shit.... :uh:
> *


WELL YOU ARE FROM THE 850


----------



## DUVAL

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: POONJAB63, SKEETER, weatmaster, KAKALAK 
SKEET WORKING LATE


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 6 2008, 05:07 PM~10590738
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: POONJAB63, SKEETER, weatmaster, KAKALAK
> SKEET WORKING LATE
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## FORGIVEN

WHATS UP PAISA :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 6 2008, 03:08 PM~10590742
> *:yessad:
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 6 2008, 05:08 PM~10590749
> *WHATS UP PAISA :biggrin:
> *


SUP BRO !!


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 6 2008, 05:59 PM~10591207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






DIABLOS! :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 1 2008, 02:58 PM~10553864
> *
> *


YOU RANG??????????


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 7 2008, 02:37 PM~10599650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen that on livin the lowlife!!


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 7 2008, 12:44 PM~10599716
> *seen that on livin the lowlife!!
> *


LIES


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 7 2008, 02:19 PM~10600087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


her tongue is bout as long as my new brake lines :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Has Broke-Back-Bela even bought another ride yet?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 8 2008, 12:35 PM~10608034
> *Has Broke-Back-Bela even bought another ride yet?
> *


bwhahahahaha

what up mayhemi?


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 6 2008, 03:04 PM~10590706
> *:uh:  :uh: Leave it to you to think of some queer shit.... :uh:
> *


KAKASLACK IS GAYOWNED :angry:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James

this topic fails to the fullest


----------



## Scrilla

:yes:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 9 2008, 12:09 AM~10613704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 9 2008, 10:29 AM~10614751
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


go play with kakapansy's limp dick


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 9 2008, 09:37 AM~10614816
> *go play with kakapansy's limp dick
> *


****** :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 9 2008, 08:37 AM~10614816
> *go play with kakapansy's limp dick
> *


ITS TO LITTLE..HE'S JEWISH :no:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 9 2008, 10:31 AM~10615253
> *ITS TO LITTLE..HE'S JEWISH :no:
> *


that sounds gay :uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 8 2008, 04:37 PM~10610179
> *this topic fails to the fullest
> *


X2


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 9 2008, 12:59 PM~10616069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL

:uh: WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT :0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: NICE ONE THERE WILLY ONE EYE


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James

BAARFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Scrilla

> *16 members are celebrating their birthday today
> BigPoppa78(30), cadillacdippin(31), stockchevy1983(25), MAYHEM(34), LuxuriousCaddy83(33), - INSPIRATIONS -(23), Mayham(34), THE BIGG HOMIE(23), BIGG 650 SHARK(23), BIGG-CEE(23), 650 LiNCoLn(23), CYKO(18), 13b_demon(18), DriveBye213(44), old man lets hop(44), fronksy(99)*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 6 2008, 12:43 PM~10589365
> *BUNCHA WHORESAHAHAHAHA
> *


happy b-day hoe.


----------



## toxiconer

:|


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 9 2008, 09:31 PM~10621020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: MAY-HAM ABANDONED SHIP ON THIS THREAD....HE LET IT FLOAT OUT TO SEE UNMANNED AHAHHA


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 12 2008, 12:04 PM~10634580
> *:uh: MAY-HAM ABANDONED SHIP ON THIS THREAD....HE LET IT FLOAT OUT TO SEE UNMANNED AHAHHA
> *




Yea, He Kidnapped The Crew And Is Getting A Face Full Of Cawk Sandwiches...


----------



## DUVAL

YA'LL FUCKERS MISSED A GOOD KILLING IN KAKSLAKS THREAD TO DAY.. PANSY.. :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

haha u stoopeed fokkers ahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: AHWHA U DUMMY POST PICS OF YOUR NEW BIKE FOO


----------



## MAYHEM

why dont u post pix of your poon.


----------



## Infamous James

WAHAHA U WANT TO RIDE ON IT LIKE A MAGIC CARPET


----------



## MAYHEM

bwarfahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James

HAHA :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

obsolete horrid skanky topic


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 14 2008, 03:42 PM~10655780
> *I Found A Hair In My Sandwich...  :angry:
> *


 :uh: its not a hair..its a crab


----------



## Scrilla

Crab-tastic... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 14 2008, 04:42 PM~10655780
> *I Found A Hair In My Sandwich...   :angry:
> *


PUBLIC HAIRS :biggrin: :barf:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 14 2008, 05:53 PM~10655864
> *PUBLIC HAIRS :biggrin: :barf:
> *


 :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 14 2008, 05:00 PM~10655919
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


BUTT HAIRS NIKKUA


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 15 2008, 12:33 AM~10658443
> *BUTT HAIRS NIKKUA
> *


----------



## Scrilla

This Thread Is:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 15 2008, 12:16 AM~10659128
> *This Thread Is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

so is mayhem building a donk now?


----------



## SKEETER

so is kakacock ever gonna get off mayhem's nuts :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 15 2008, 08:28 AM~10660183
> *so is kakacock ever gonna get off mayhem's nuts :dunno:
> *


as soon as you get off mine


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 15 2008, 07:28 AM~10660183
> *so is kakacock ever gonna get off mayhem's nuts :dunno:
> *


KAKSLAK HAS THE LEFT AND RIGHT YOU...WE CALL HIM BREEFS


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 15 2008, 08:31 AM~10660199
> *KAKSLAK HAS THE LEFT AND RIGHT YOU...WE CALL HIM BREEFS
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2008, 07:34 AM~10660210
> *
> *


****** TIGHTYS.... :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 15 2008, 08:38 AM~10660225
> ******* TIGHTYS.... :0
> *


I got that part even though you cant spell :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2008, 07:39 AM~10660230
> *I got that part even though you cant spell :uh:
> *


JUST LIKE YOU CAN'T BUILD A CAR.... :0


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, Infamous James

WHAT UP DICK BREATH


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 15 2008, 08:40 AM~10660236
> *JUST LIKE YOU CAN'T BUILD A CAR.... :0
> *


what ever you think homie


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2008, 07:43 AM~10660252
> *what ever you think homie
> *


DON'T CRY PANSY :angry:


----------



## SKEETER

lol


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 15 2008, 07:47 AM~10660272
> *lol
> *


X2


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 15 2008, 06:41 AM~10660239
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: POONJAB63, Infamous James
> 
> WHAT UP DICK BREATH
> *


 :uh: MY CAWK..I CAN HANG MY COAT ON IT


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 15 2008, 07:49 AM~10660284
> *:uh: MY CAWK..I CAN HANG MY COAT ON IT
> *


THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY AS HELL LAST NIGHT IN OFF TOPIC..FUCKN 505RYDA--JACKASS :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, Scrilla

YOU DON'T SLEEP OR SOMETHING U WERE ON WHEN I LEFT AT 3AM


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 15 2008, 09:40 AM~10660236
> *JUST LIKE YOU CAN'T BUILD A CAR.... :0
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

SHUT UP YOUR MAKING ME LAUGH......LOUD AS HELL


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 15 2008, 09:52 AM~10660297
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: POONJAB63, Scrilla
> 
> YOU DON'T SLEEP OR SOMETHING  U WERE ON WHEN I LEFT AT 3AM
> *




I Trap All Day Homie, I Can Sleep When I Die...


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 15 2008, 09:55 AM~10660319
> *I Trap All Day Homie, I Can Sleep When I Die...
> *



hey, thats my motto too :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 15 2008, 08:46 AM~10660263
> *DON'T CRY PANSY :angry:
> *


IM NOT CRYING............................I had something in my eye


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 15 2008, 07:55 AM~10660319
> *I Trap All Day Homie, I Can Sleep When I Die...
> *


THATS WHAT SKEETER SAYS THAT BISH GETS LIKE 10 HRS A WEEK AND DRINKS LIKE ITS THE LAST DINNER


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by SKEETER+May 15 2008, 10:00 AM~10660341-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey, thats my motto too :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POONJAB63_@May 15 2008, 10:04 AM~10660361
> *THATS WHAT SKEETER SAYS  THAT BISH GETS LIKE 10 HRS A WEEK AND DRINKS LIKE ITS THE LAST DINNER
> *






:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2008, 10:01 AM~10660345
> *IM NOT CRYING............................I had something in my eye
> *


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63+May 15 2008, 10:04 AM~10660361-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS WHAT SKEETER SAYS  THAT BISH GETS LIKE 10 HRS A WEEK AND DRINKS LIKE ITS THE LAST DINNER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SKEETER_@May 15 2008, 10:11 AM~10660408
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *




We Would Get Along Great... Im Mister Pop Bottles... :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 15 2008, 01:23 PM~10661668
> *We Would Get Along Great... Im Mister Pop Bottles...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2008, 08:01 AM~10660345
> *IM NOT CRYING............................I had something in my eye
> *


JB WELD :0


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 15 2008, 01:43 PM~10661865
> *JB WELD  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: either that or mayhem juice


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 15 2008, 11:53 AM~10661961
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: either that or mayhem juice
> *


SKEET SKEET


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by SKEETER+May 15 2008, 01:53 PM~10661961-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: either that or *mayhem juice*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 02:13 PM~10662137
> *SKEET SKEET
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scrilla_@May 15 2008, 01:22 PM~10661658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yes:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

TTT


----------



## DUVAL

DEAD THREAD


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 16 2008, 01:55 PM~10671241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


perfect pic for this thread, you should post that PhonyJab63's topic too, well 2 pics :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

buncha filthy skanky whore bags invaded diss bitch...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2008, 02:45 PM~10672070
> *buncha filthy skanky whore bags invaded diss bitch...
> *


GET EM FRENCHIE :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 16 2008, 05:42 PM~10672383
> *GET EM FRENCHIE :angry:
> *


stfu carpet weaver


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2008, 02:45 PM~10672070
> *buncha filthy skanky whore bags invaded diss bitch...
> *


He called you FRENCHIE :roflmao: I looked through the last three pages and all I saw was bullshit. Not any different from the bullshit you have always posted but for a minute there I thought you had OD'd on anabolics :0 But I now see your up to the same old gay canadian shit. :wave:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 16 2008, 07:53 PM~10673041
> *He called you FRENCHIE  :roflmao: I looked through the last three pages and all I saw was bullshit. Not any different from the bullshit you have always posted but for a minute there I thought you had OD'd on anabolics  :0 But I now see your up to the same old gay canadian shit. :wave:
> *




:yes:


----------



## Scrilla

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 16 2008, 05:53 PM~10673041
> *He called you FRENCHIE  :roflmao: I looked through the last three pages and all I saw was bullshit. Not any different from the bullshit you have always posted but for a minute there I thought you had OD'd on anabolics  :0 But I now see your up to the same old gay canadian shit. :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+May 16 2008, 01:42 PM~10672383-->
> 
> 
> 
> GET EM FRENCHIE :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cali-Stylz_@May 16 2008, 03:53 PM~10673041
> *He called you FRENCHIE  :roflmao: I looked through the last three pages and all I saw was bullshit. Not any different from the bullshit you have always posted but for a minute there I thought you had OD'd on anabolics  :0 But I now see your up to the same old gay canadian shit. :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 19 2008, 08:19 AM~10685452
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 16 2008, 04:53 PM~10673041
> *He called you FRENCHIE  :roflmao: I looked through the last three pages and all I saw was bullshit. Not any different from the bullshit you have always posted but for a minute there I thought you had OD'd on anabolics  :0 But I now see your up to the same old gay canadian shit. :wave:
> *


BWAHAHHAHAHAH CANOWNEDIAN


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: 

haha ass pipes


----------



## DUVAL

MAYHEM OWNED


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## God's Son2

View My TinyFx
i cant be no more realer


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 19 2008, 03:09 PM~10688729
> *View My TinyFx
> i cant be no more realer
> *


JESOWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

nailed2thecrossowned


----------



## Infamous James

MAYHEMISANASSCLOWNOWNED


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 20 2008, 11:06 AM~10695605
> *MAYHEMISANASSCLOWNOWNED
> *


FRENCHIEOWNED


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 20 2008, 11:38 AM~10695442
> *nailed2thecrossowned
> *


becausewearesinnersinneedofasaviorowned


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 20 2008, 02:28 PM~10696902
> *becausewearesinnersinneedofasaviorowned
> *


X2


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MAYHEM

bwarffffffffffff


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 20 2008, 03:40 PM~10697426
> *bwarffffffffffff
> *


ON THE DEAD THREAD :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 20 2008, 02:39 PM~10697422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: that rocket would only be like throwing a tic tac at her


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

*T
T
T*


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 20 2008, 05:24 PM~10698113
> *:uh: that rocket would only be like throwing a tic tac at her
> *


THATS MAYHEMS BABYS MOMMA :0 



TRUTHOWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 21 2008, 11:27 AM~10703287
> *THATS MAYHEMS BABYS MOMMA  :0
> TRUTHOWNED
> *


thats the bitch that sits on yo face nikka


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 20 2008, 04:39 PM~10697422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 21 2008, 09:30 AM~10703300
> *thats the bitch that sits on yo face nikka
> *


DON'T SAY THAT...SHE'S A HUGH BITCH


----------



## KAKALAK

http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/index....l?videoId=11926


:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 21 2008, 11:43 AM~10703367
> *DON'T SAY THAT...SHE'S A  HUGH BITCH
> *


thats a wilderbeast bitch


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: you mule tit u ride her like a squirrell on top a submarine


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 21 2008, 12:09 PM~10703886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 21 2008, 10:51 AM~10703768
> *thats a wilderbeast bitch
> *


SHIT GIVE ME A HEAD START TO SLAY THAT HO.. I NEED 9 LIVES :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 21 2008, 11:27 AM~10704041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS WHAT LIFE IS ALL ABOUT....THE BIGGER THE TITTYS THE MORE COMMITTED I AM :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 21 2008, 11:32 AM~10704077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TOLD YA KAKLAK CAN'T BUILD CARS..


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+May 19 2008, 01:31 PM~10686765-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@May 21 2008, 01:32 PM~10704085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: 

REPOST POOOH TOE! BUT ATLEAST WE CAN BOTH AGREE THAT MAHEM IS TEH GHEY! :yes:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 21 2008, 11:30 AM~10704059
> *
> 
> 
> *


I'LL TAKE THE ONE WITH OUT HERPES ...........PLEASE


----------



## Scrilla

NO HERPES, NO CARE!!!!




















:roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 21 2008, 11:50 AM~10704193
> *NO HERPES, NO CARE!!!!
> :roflmao:
> *


SKIN TO WIN............NO WILLIE LUMP LUMP FOR ME.. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 21 2008, 12:12 PM~10704357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 21 2008, 12:57 PM~10703799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## buffitout

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

why u keep starin at them momos...the one in the middle is mayhem back in 96


----------



## Infamous James

mayhems new whip


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## locotoys

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 21 2008, 11:40 PM~10709060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats alot of beer!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: JUST AN AVERAGE WEEKEND FOR ME


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 21 2008, 06:09 PM~10706090
> *why u keep starin at them momos...the one in the middle is mayhem back in 96
> *


AND THE OTHER 2 ARE YOUR BOYFREINDS AND U WERE THE CHICK ON THE RIGHT BEFORE YOUR SURGERY U MOOK !!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 22 2008, 09:42 AM~10711965
> *AND THE OTHER 2 ARE YOUR BOYFREINDS AND U WERE THE CHICK ON THE RIGHT BEFORE YOUR SURGERY U MOOK !!
> *


 :uh: DONT GET MAD CUZ YOU COULDNT HIT IT!!!!


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

:0


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 22 2008, 02:48 PM~10714159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 22 2008, 03:56 PM~10714211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE WERE FRENCHIES FINNER MOMENTS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

HAHA THIS THREAD IS LIKE AN ABANDONED BUILDING THAT TAGGERS AND CRACK HEADS TOOK OVER


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 23 2008, 09:18 AM~10719157
> *HAHA THIS THREAD IS LIKE AN ABANDONED BUILDING THAT TAGGERS AND CRACK HEADS TOOK OVER
> *


----------



## Scrilla

:uh:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## D-Cheeze

ISTHISTOPICEVERYGONNADIE.COM


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MR.CADDI

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 22 2008, 03:53 PM~10714188
> *:0  :uh:
> *


 :nono: :nono: THATS NASTY :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: true that hoe has way too much hair


----------



## God's Son2

View My TinyFx


----------



## DUVAL

:scrutinize:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 25 2008, 10:21 AM~10733145
> *View My TinyFx
> *


 :uh: if you were really gods son, you would fix that gheay mural fool


----------



## buffitout

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

waha


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla

:|


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

;barf;


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 26 2008, 12:32 PM~10739483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 26 2008, 01:32 PM~10739483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: doesnt look like one


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 26 2008, 02:32 PM~10739483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS MAYHEM AFTER SOMEONE STOLE HIS DONKEY :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 27 2008, 01:42 PM~10745773
> *THATS MAYHEM AFTER SOMEONE STOLE HIS DONKEY :0
> *


THats u after a draddle was lodged in your shit funnel


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 27 2008, 01:58 PM~10745885
> *THats u after a  draddle was lodged in your shit funnel
> *


bwahahahahaha

so Mayhem, what did you get now that the lac is gone?


----------



## 81cutty

:|


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 27 2008, 01:58 PM~10745885
> *THats u after a  draddle was lodged in your shit funnel
> *





BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA!!!!




:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by lac life_@May 27 2008, 02:00 PM~10745899
> *bwahahahahaha
> 
> so Mayhem, what did you get now that the lac is gone?
> *




Un Seis Dos? :dunno:


----------



## Infamous James

a seis dos culo de burro :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 27 2008, 06:33 PM~10747864
> *los pelos son culos de burros..a seis dos :uh:
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 27 2008, 06:33 PM~10747864
> *a seis dos culo de burro :uh:
> *




Es Lo Que Dije Gorra De Culo... :uh:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 27 2008, 11:34 PM~10750782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL
:|


----------



## DUVAL

MY BUDDY HAS A 62 VERT FOR SALE.. 10,000 NOTHING WRNG WITH IT AND UNCUTE


----------



## DUVAL

MY BUDDY HAS A 62 VERT FOR SALE.. 10,000 NOTHING WRNG WITH IT AND UNCUTE


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 28 2008, 12:07 PM~10753797
> *MY BUDDY HAS A 62 VERT FOR SALE.. 10,000 NOTHING WRNG WITH IT AND UNCUTE
> *


MPG?
:wow:
:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 28 2008, 11:11 AM~10753831
> *MPG?
> :wow:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 28 2008, 01:07 PM~10753797
> *MY BUDDY HAS A 62 VERT FOR SALE.. 10,000 NOTHING WRNG WITH IT AND UNCUTE*




If It Aint Cute Then I Dont Want It...












:roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 28 2008, 12:35 PM~10754439
> *If It Aint Cute Then I Dont Want It...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


DUDE THATS NOT EVAN FUNNY :barf:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 28 2008, 02:55 PM~10754611
> *DUDE THATS NOT EVAN FUNNY :barf:
> *





BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!



You FAIL.... :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 27 2008, 10:46 PM~10751510
> *Es Lo Que Dije Gorra De Culo...  :uh:
> *


owe :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 28 2008, 06:42 PM~10756229
> *owe :uh:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

FRENCHIE CAN'T READ SPANISH.. HE'S GONNA BE LOST AS HELL


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 28 2008, 07:43 PM~10756741
> *FRENCHIE CAN'T READ SPANISH.. HE'S GONNA BE LOST AS HELL
> *



Je Parle Le Francais... Le Mayhem Est Une Douche...




:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 28 2008, 07:12 PM~10757384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THATS MAYHEMS FINER MOMENTS :thumbsdown:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 28 2008, 11:05 PM~10758367
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THATS MAYHEMS FINER MOMENTS  :thumbsdown:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 28 2008, 09:07 AM~10753797
> *MY BUDDY HAS A 62 VERT FOR SALE.. 10,000 NOTHING WRNG WITH IT AND UNCUTE
> *











CHARLIE THINKS THATS GREAT


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 29 2008, 12:43 AM~10760099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHARLIE THINKS THATS GREAT
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 28 2008, 12:11 PM~10753831
> *MPG?
> :wow:
> :biggrin:
> *


no room for mpg's :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 28 2008, 10:48 PM~10759903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 29 2008, 01:48 AM~10759903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahahahha


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63




----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Apr 4 2008, 10:51 PM~10338361-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 01:12 PM~10341950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 12:03 PM~10346790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 02:02 PM~10347474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 01:25 AM~10352026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Apr 16 2008, 12:26 PM~10429261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 29 2008, 03:05 PM~10763067
> *
> *




BWAHAHAHAHAHHAA... :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

WERE IS THAT DONKEY FUCKER AT :0


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHA GOTTA LOVE THOSE PIX AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## slimcutta601

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 29 2006, 10:06 AM~6659269
> *:uh:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: GET RID OF ALL THAT STOCK SHEEEIT!!! TIME TO GET SILLY WID IT???? :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy: i like that paint dog


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 29 2008, 04:51 PM~10763861
> *WAHAHAHAHA GOTTA LOVE THOSE PIX AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *




:yes:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 8 2006, 11:50 AM~6722919
> *BOZOS FUCKIN UP A PERFECTLY GOOD TREAD ,YOU DESERVE  ANAL WARTS!!
> *


whahhah this thread blows


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 29 2008, 02:04 PM~10764464
> *whahhah this thread blows
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## WhitePapi2006

lol man ya'll come up with some funny ass shit for mayhem


----------



## DUVAL

You might be a Calgarian if ...


... You carry your $3,000 mountain bike on top of your $500 car.
... You think that formal wear is ironed denim.
... You have a business degree and are frying burgers at McDonald's or running a ski lift in the winter.
... You own a big dog named Aspen, Buck, Shane or Cheyenne that wears a bandanna.
... You cast out your fishing line while white-water rafting.
... You've never seen the tourist attractions in your own city.
... A pass does not involve a football, a hockey puck or a woman.
... You are 82 years old and take up snowboarding.
... Your SUV tire size exceeds your IQ.
... Your real Y2K fear is running out of Celestial Seasonings tea and trail mix.
... The entire top of your head is bald, but you still have a pony tail.
... You get depressed after one day of foggy weather.
... You wear the latest fashions a year after they went out of style.
... North means "mountains to the left;" south is "mountains to the right;"
... You go anywhere else on the planet and the air feels "sticky."
... You consider a three-piece suit to be a pair of shorts, a sweatshirt and Birkenstocks.
... You see your East Coast relatives now more than when you lived there.
... You think gun control is not dropping it.
... Your bridal registry is at MEC.


----------



## DUVAL

Condoms

One day President Bill Clinton call Prime Minister Chretien with an emergency, "Our largest condom factory has exploded!" the American President cried, "My peoples favorite form of birth control! This is a true disaster!"

"Chretien replies, "Bill, da Canadian pipple would be 'appy to do anyt'ing wit'in der power to 'elp you."

"I need your help,: said Clinton. "Could you possibly send 1,000,000 condoms asap to tie us over?"

"Certainment" I get right on it!" said Chretien.

"Oh, and one more small favor, please?" asked Clinton.

"Oui?"

"Could the condoms be red, white, and blue in color and at least 10" long and 4" in diameter?"

"No problem," replied the Prime Minister and, with that, Chretien hung up and called the president of Trojan.

"I need a favor, you gots to make 1,000,000 million condom right away and sen' dem to Hamerica."

"Consider it done," said the president of Trojan.

"Great! Now lis'en, dey hab to be blue, blanc, et rouge in colour; at leas' ten hinches long and four hinches in diameter."

"Easily done. Anything else?"

"Yah," said Chretien, "an' print "MADE IN CANADA, SIZE SMALL" on each one"


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahahahahahhahahaa


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2008, 01:03 PM~10762608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the painting of the indian


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 30 2008, 10:27 PM~10775119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

BOOOOOOO


----------



## Scrilla

:yes:


----------



## DUVAL

heres the link :0 

View My TinyFx



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

JB Wowned


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 2 2008, 02:04 PM~10780320
> *JB Wowned
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


you have to click the link at the bottom to see the animation of the pic


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 2 2008, 12:04 PM~10780320
> *JB Wowned
> *


X2


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:|


----------



## Infamous James

mayhem last weekend


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 3 2008, 01:47 PM~10787570
> *
> 
> 
> mayhem last weekend
> *



:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 3 2008, 11:47 AM~10787570
> *
> 
> 
> mayhem last weekend
> *


CANADIANS ARE 10 PTS


----------



## Scrilla

Eh?


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 3 2008, 12:16 PM~10788265
> *CANADIANS ARE 10 PTS
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Jun 3 2008, 05:17 PM~10790187
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:scrutinize:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 4 2008, 09:11 AM~10795444
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 4 2008, 01:27 PM~10796391
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 4 2008, 12:25 PM~10796823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nosad: :barf:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 4 2008, 02:17 PM~10797852
> *:roflmao:
> *


I'M STARTEN TO FEEL CANADIAN IN HERE.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 4 2008, 04:45 PM~10798110
> *I'M STARTEN TO FEEL CANADIAN IN HERE.... :thumbsdown:
> *




Yikes... That Sawks! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

ahhhhhhhhhhhh well at least i dont feel gay anymore by hangin in this sausage fest thats for sheezie


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 4 2008, 05:00 PM~10798286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhh well at least i dont feel gay anymore by hangin in this sausage fest thats for sheezie
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: thats a barfosexual for shizz


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 4 2008, 05:08 PM~10798356
> *:uh: thats a barfosexual for shizz
> *





BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


You Got Me Cracking Up Over Here For Realz... :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

:scrutinize:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: WUT THATS A BADASS FENCE


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 4 2008, 05:54 PM~10798808
> *:uh: WUT THATS A BADASS FENCE
> *




Lolz... :rofl:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 4 2008, 06:10 PM~10798942
> *Lolz... :rofl:i sure do.
> *


----------



## DUVAL

:scrutinize:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 4 2008, 060 PM~10942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 5 2008, 05:22 PM~10807595
> *
> *


NOW THATS A BROWN EYE :0


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 5 2008, 03:21 PM~10805885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:nono:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 5 2008, 05:39 PM~10807729
> *:nono:
> *


OWNED


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 5 2008, 07:40 PM~10807743
> *OWNED
> *



:no:


Never...


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

This topic makes me want to


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 5 2008, 05:47 PM~10807780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LUV BISHEZ


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 6 2008, 07:43 AM~10811420
> *my own topic makes me want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me too you barf building cawk taster


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2008, 09:35 AM~10812165
> *me too you barf building  cawk taster
> *


KAWKALK SUCKS MADD PENIS :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 6 2008, 11:52 AM~10812257
> *KAWKALK SUCKS MADD PENIS :0
> *


no lies there.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2008, 12:46 PM~10812645
> *no lies there.
> *





Agreed...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2008, 10:46 AM~10812645
> *no lies there.
> *


X3


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2008, 12:46 PM~10812645
> *no lies there.
> *





X4...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2008, 10:46 AM~10812645
> *no lies there.
> *


X5


----------



## Scrilla

X6...


----------



## DUVAL

X7


----------



## Scrilla

X¶


----------



## DUVAL

X10


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.poobutton.com


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 6 2008, 05:48 PM~10815336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL

:angry:


----------



## Scrilla

:scrutinize:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 9 2008, 10:09 AM~10829276
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 9 2008, 01:18 PM~10830643
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

oh.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 9 2008, 01:29 PM~10830724
> *oh.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

again?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 9 2008, 02:59 PM~10831346
> *again?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:dunno:


----------



## DUVAL

:around:


----------



## Scrilla

X2...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 9 2008, 04:37 PM~10832049
> *X2...
> *


X3....


----------



## jdilla27

why hasnt this shit bomb been deleted yet?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Jun 9 2008, 08:39 PM~10835076
> *why hasnt this shit bomb been deleted yet?
> *


ITS ACTUALLY GARYS FAVORITE TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Jun 10 2008, 12:39 AM~10835076
> *why hasnt this shit bomb been deleted yet?
> *




:uh: 





:thumbsdown:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 9 2008, 11:39 PM~10835657
> *ITS ACTUALLY GARYS FAVORITE TOPIC  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 10 2008, 01:39 AM~10835657
> *ITS ACTUALLY GARYS FAVORITE TOPIC  :biggrin:
> *


true ahahahhaha


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 10 2008, 01:39 AM~10835657
> *ITS ACTUALLY GARYS FAVORITE TOPIC  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 06:39 AM~10836633
> *true ahahahhaha
> *


LETS PISS OFF ALL THE LAKER FAND TODAY IN OFF TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

OK


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 10 2008, 05:49 AM~10836827
> *LETS PISS OFF ALL THE LAKER FAND TODAY IN OFF TOPIC  :biggrin:
> *


lets not and say we did ?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 10 2008, 10:18 AM~10837494
> *lets not and say we did ?
> *


TO LATE I ALREADY STARTED...... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 10 2008, 06:49 AM~10836827
> *LETS PISS OFF ALL THE LAKER FAND TODAY IN OFF TOPIC  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: WUT THE FUCK IS A FAND?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 10 2008, 11:44 AM~10837990
> *:uh: WUT THE FUCK IS A FAND?
> *


 :uh: OOPS MY BAD..... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

OOOOHHHH U MEANT FANK :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

no he means spank


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 10 2008, 12:18 PM~10837494
> *lets not and say we did ?
> *




X2...


----------



## Infamous James

CURRENTLY THE WORST TOPIC IN THE HISTORY OF THE INTERWEBS :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 10 2008, 12:11 PM~10838188
> *OOOOHHHH U MEANT FANK :uh:
> *


MONCRIEF :0


----------



## Scrilla

:yes:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 10 2008, 12:23 PM~10838288
> *X2...
> *


UR A LAKER FAN :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 10 2008, 02:30 PM~10838361
> *CURRENTLY THE WORST TOPIC IN THE HISTORY OF THE INTERWEBS :uh:
> *


so is your pathetic life and non-existing sex life u garbage faced tranny


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 10 2008, 02:32 PM~10838380
> *UR A LAKER FAN  :thumbsdown:
> *




I Could Care Less For Either Team...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 12:36 PM~10838407
> *so is your pathetic life and non-existing sex life u garbage faced tranny
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Jun 10 2008, 11:32 AM~10838380-->
> 
> 
> 
> UR A LAKER FAN  :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 11:36 AM~10838407
> *so is your pathetic life and non-existing sex life u garbage faced tranny
> *


 :uh: MAYHAM LOVES LAKES OF WEASEL JIZZ IN HIS MOUFF


----------



## Scrilla

Agreed... :yes:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 10 2008, 12:50 PM~10838509
> *:uh: MAYHAM LOVES LAKES OF WEASEL JIZZ IN HIS MOUFF
> *


I THOUGHT IT WAS DONKEY SKEET + SOME EAR WAX FROM MONCRIEFAIN


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 10 2008, 12:43 PM~10838469
> *I Could Care Less For Either Team...
> *


FUCK THE LAKERS :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 10 2008, 02:53 PM~10838528
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS DONKEY SKEET + SOME EAR WAX  FROM MONCRIEFAIN
> *


infamous jewbag loves throbbing wart infested cawks in his poop hole and shoved down his gullet :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 12:56 PM~10838546
> *infamous jewbag loves throbbing wart infested cawks in his poop hole and shoved down his gullet :uh:
> *


AND HE DOESN'T EVAN MISS A BREATHE.............HE'S A CHAMP :0


----------



## Infamous James

AND FLAMEHEM LOVES TO WEAR A FLARING BABOON VULVA AS A MASK TO DISGUISE HIS REAL FACE SO PEOPLE DONT LAUGH AT HIS RAT MUG IN PUBLIC


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 10 2008, 01:00 PM~10838566
> *AND FLAMEHEM LOVES TO WEAR A FLARING BABOON VULVA AS A MASK TO DISGUISE HIS REAL FACE SO PEOPLE DONT LAUGH AT HIS RAT MUG IN PUBLIC
> *


+15 PNTS THAT WAS FUNNY


----------



## MAYHEM

infamous asspirate has a streached out anus that drags behind him leaving a trail like a snail that anal avenger turd burgler AHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 10 2008, 03:00 PM~10838566
> *AND FLAMEHEM LOVES TO WEAR A FLARING BABOON VULVA AS A MASK TO DISGUISE HIS REAL FACE SO PEOPLE DONT LAUGH AT HIS RAT MUG IN PUBLIC
> *


LIER I HAVE NOT TORN YOUR GOIDER INFESTED VULVA OFF YET!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 12:06 PM~10838597
> *infamous asspirate  has a streached out anus that drags behind him leaving a trail like a snail that anal avenger turd burgler AHAHAHAHA
> *


 :uh: REPOST FROM LIKE 2005, 2006, 12 TIMES IN 2007 AND 14 TIMES JUST YESTERDAY :thumbsdown: YOU'RE GETTING TIRED LIKE THAT YACK YOU DOPED UP JUST TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, Scrilla

infamous is killing u mayhem


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 10 2008, 03:16 PM~10838669
> *:uh: REPOST FROM LIKE 2005, 2006, 12 TIMES IN 2007 AND 14 TIMES JUST YESTERDAY :thumbsdown: YOU'RE GETTING TIRED LIKE THAT YACK YOU DOPED UP JUST TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF
> *


stolen from kakalak u sorry sac of bj weld loving ass pipe :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 10 2008, 01:52 PM~10838885
> *:roflmao:
> *


THERE MERKEN ONE ANOTHER.. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 03:53 PM~10838888
> *stolen from kakalak u sorry sac of bj weld loving ass pipe :uh:
> *




:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 01:53 PM~10838888
> *stolen from kakalak u sorry sac of bj weld loving ass pipe :uh:
> *


+10 PTS HE HAS TO USE SLAKAKAWK :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 10 2008, 03:54 PM~10838899
> *+10 PTS HE HAS TO USE SLAKAKAWK  :biggrin:
> *


his lips are bj welded to kakalaks raisin sac so he muddles out his stupidity


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 01:57 PM~10838910
> *his lips are bj welded to kakalaks raisin sac so he muddles out his stupidity
> *


THATS WHAT MAKES HIM INFAMOUS


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 10 2008, 03:58 PM~10838921
> *THATS WHAT MAKES HIM INFAMOUS
> *


yes the infamous cawk to the troat ass rammer


----------



## MAYHEM

infamous pillow biter
infamous inbred ass taper
infamous moon maiden
infamous cum bucket
infamous cum garggler


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 10 2008, 12:58 PM~10838921
> *THATS WHAT MAKES HIM INFAMOUS
> *


 :uh: AND WHAT MAKES YOU A HERO IS THAT YOU SAVED MAYHEMS DOG FROM BEING BUNJEE CORDED TO CAWKATTACK'S TIC-TAC DICK FOR PERMANENT STRAP-ON PLEASURE..JUST TO BE THWARTED BY MAYHAM WHO GRABBED THE DOG INSTEAD AND SUPER-GLUED ITS ASS TO HIS MOUFF SO THE DOG COULD EAT FIRST, AND MAYHAM SECOND


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 10 2008, 04:03 PM~10838951
> *:uh: AND WHAT MAKES YOU A HERO IS THAT YOU SAVED MAYHEMS DOG FROM BEING BUNJEE CORDED TO CAWKATTACK'S TIC-TAC DICK FOR PERMANENT STRAP-ON PLEASURE..JUST TO BE THWARTED BY MAYHAM WHO GRABBED THE DOG INSTEAD AND SUPER-GLUED ITS ASS TO HIS MOUFF SO THE DOG COULD EAT FIRST, AND MAYHAM SECOND
> *


bwahaha u strap on in the assowned funny cow tipping anal probed lama licking pig tweeker


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 10 2008, 02:03 PM~10838951
> *:uh: AND WHAT MAKES YOU A HERO IS THAT YOU SAVED MAYHEMS DOG FROM BEING BUNJEE CORDED TO CAWKATTACK'S TIC-TAC DICK FOR PERMANENT STRAP-ON PLEASURE..JUST TO BE THWARTED BY MAYHAM WHO GRABBED THE DOG INSTEAD AND SUPER-GLUED ITS ASS TO HIS MOUFF SO THE DOG COULD EAT FIRST, AND MAYHAM SECOND
> *


KAKALAK IS ALLERGIC TO TO SUPER GLUE...I THINK OF HIM AS MY BISH...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 02:01 PM~10838935
> *infamous pillow biter
> infamous inbred ass taper
> infamous moon maiden
> infamous cum bucket
> infamous cum garggler
> *


INFAMOUS JB KAWK SUCKER
INFAMOUS GERBEL LUVR


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 01:05 PM~10838975
> *bwahaha u  strap on in the assowned funny cow tipping anal probed lama licking pig tweeker
> *


WHAHA YOU RUN OF THE MILL CANADIAN :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 10 2008, 01:07 PM~10838987
> *INFAMOUS JB KAWK SUCKER
> INFAMOUS GERBEL LUVR
> *


ZZZZZZ.... :uh: DONT GET ME STARTED ON YOU TWINKLE TOES


----------



## DUVAL

INFAMOUS PEDO
INFAMOUS ANKLE GRABBER
INFAMOUS BUTT CLAPPER


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 10 2008, 02:09 PM~10838995
> *ZZZZZZ....  :uh: DONT GET ME STARTED ON YOU TWINKLE TOES
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DUVAL

INFAMOUS BUTT HASH
INFAMOUS PENIS SNIFFER
INFAMOUS HERPIES


----------



## DUVAL

I CAN'T TAKE KAKLAK ANY WERE


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Jun 10 2008, 01:07 PM~10838987-->
> 
> 
> 
> INFAMOUS JB KAWK SUCKER
> INFAMOUS GERBEL LUVR
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DUVAL'S [email protected] 10 2008, 01:09 PM~10838998
> *INFAMOUS PEDO
> INFAMOUS ANKLE GRABBER
> INFAMOUS BUTT CLAPPER
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DUVAL'S [email protected] 10 2008, 01:14 PM~10839033
> *INFAMOUS BUTT HASH
> INFAMOUS PENIS SNIFFER
> INFAMOUS HERPIES
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 10 2008, 01:17 PM~10839044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN'T TAKE KAKLAK ANY WERE
> *


 :uh: HE JB WELDED HIMSELF TO THE CHAIR AND CALLED IN A GHEY FAVOR?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 10 2008, 02:20 PM~10839061
> *:0
> :cheesy:
> :angry:
> :uh: HE JB WELDED HIMSELF TO THE CHAIR AND CALLED IN A GHEY FAVOR?
> *


NO THATS HIM TRYING TO JB WELD HIMSELF TO REAL TALK


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: CRIPES HE NEEDS A LITTLE MORE OF THE RED TUBE


----------



## God's Son2

somebody type something negative about me


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 10 2008, 04:34 PM~10839158
> *somebody type something negative about me
> *


you are a muslim


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 10 2008, 02:34 PM~10839158
> *somebody type something negative about me
> *











HERES A PIC OF UR GRANDMOTHER


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 03:36 PM~10839168
> *you are a muslim
> *


thats not true though


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 01:36 PM~10839168
> *you are a muslim
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA GOD'S SOWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 10 2008, 04:38 PM~10839180
> *thats not true though
> *


yes its true u asshole u are a muslim rug weaver


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 10 2008, 02:38 PM~10839180
> *thats not true though
> *


JEW


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 02:39 PM~10839187
> *yes its true u asshole u are a muslim rug weaver
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## D-Cheeze

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-qtSnTgBYQ8


----------



## D-Cheeze

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-qtSnTgBYQ8


----------



## D-Cheeze

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-qtSnTgBYQ8


----------



## DUVAL

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10846249


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 12:17 PM~10846267
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10846249
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 04:39 PM~10839187
> *yes its true u asshole u are a muslim rug weaver
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SKEETER

muslim turbin designer


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL

:0


----------



## Scrilla

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

MAYHAM Showing An Essay The Real Meaning Of Gang Bang? :dunno:




:roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 12 2008, 12:19 AM~10852526
> *MAYHAM Showing An Essay The Real Meaning Of Gang Bang?  :dunno:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 12 2008, 02:19 AM~10852526
> *MAYHAM Showing An Essay The Real Meaning Of Gang Bang?  :dunno:
> :roflmao:
> *


yes ahahahaha and thats you gettiung the gun butt


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 12 2008, 10:09 AM~10854048
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


x2 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

X3


----------



## DUVAL

:yes:


----------



## DUVAL

JB WLED KING STRIKES AGAIN..KAKALAK :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 12 2008, 02:36 PM~10855213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JB WLED KING STRIKES AGAIN..KAKALAK :angry:
> *


wahaha kakakakasmak 's rides fallin appart ahahaha


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 12 2008, 12:38 PM~10855229
> *wahaha kakakakasmak 's rides fallin appart ahahaha
> *


JB WELD :dunno:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 12 2008, 11:36 AM~10855213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JB WLED KING STRIKES AGAIN..KAKALAK :angry:
> *


COOL HES WELDING A MAN HOLE COVER ON TO HIS A-ARMS....THATS DOPE :uh:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## DUVAL




----------



## DUVAL




----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: this isnt the 'post what u ate for lunch' thread anus face


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 12 2008, 04:15 PM~10855954
> *:uh: this isnt the 'post what u ate for lunch' thread anus face
> *


wahahahahahahahaha he has asshole and fart and shart buffet ajahahahahaha


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 12 2008, 02:16 PM~10855968
> *wahahahahahahahaha  he has asshole  and fart and shart buffet ajahahahahaha
> *


ALL U CAN EAT NIKKUA :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 12 2008, 04:16 PM~10855968
> *wahahahahahahahaha  he has asshole  and fart and shart buffet ajahahahahaha
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 12 2008, 02:36 PM~10855213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JB WLED KING STRIKES AGAIN..KAKALAK :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

X2...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 12 2008, 10:45 PM~10859912
> *X2...
> *


X3


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 13 2008, 09:31 AM~10862119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GEHY :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 13 2008, 11:38 AM~10862155
> * IM FLAMMINGLYGEHY  :angry:
> *


YES


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 6 2008, 02:36 PM~10814561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DID THE HORSE DIE?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 13 2008, 12:37 PM~10862478
> *DID THE HORSE DIE?
> *


no,but we ate its intestines.now he shits in a coloscopy bag.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

NICE.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 13 2008, 12:42 PM~10862515
> *NICE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yawzer!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 13 2008, 10:29 AM~10862434
> *YA ITS COOL TO SUCK DICK IN CANADA..THATS Y THE CRIME IS SO LOW HERE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 13 2008, 09:42 AM~10862515
> *NICE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any fist pics??


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 13 2008, 07:31 AM~10862119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CANT SAY I LIKE EM :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 13 2008, 04:34 PM~10864093
> *CANT SAY I LIKE EM  :dunno:
> *


ITS OK DICKCHEESE ITS OK


----------



## Infamous James

they almost look too small???


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 13 2008, 04:43 PM~10864152
> *they almost look too small???
> *


ACTUALLY IN PERSON THERE NOT THEY LOOK BIG ASS


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: i will be right over...


----------



## MAYHEM

OKJ


----------



## Infamous James

DUVALS HERO'S NEW WHORE


----------



## MAYHEM

BWARFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YOU HIT IT BEFORE YOU GAVE IT TO HIM FOOL


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 13 2008, 05:34 PM~10864597
> *:uh: YOU HIT IT BEFORE YOU GAVE IT TO HIM FOOL
> *


fuck u i would never touch your husband :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 13 2008, 03:24 PM~10864961
> *fuck u i would never touch your husband :uh:
> *


 :uh: BULLSHIT...YOU DID AND YOU WILL AGAIN..AND THATS DUVALS BOY TOY...I LIKE BABOON ASS


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 13 2008, 04:39 PM~10865080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: THANK U COME AGAIN


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 13 2008, 04:39 PM~10865080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: THANK U COME AGAIN


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 14 2008, 02:49 PM~10869223
> *:uh:
> *




x2...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 14 2008, 01:50 PM~10869968
> *x2...
> *


x3 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Jun 14 2008, 11:48 AM~10869178-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 11:48 AM~10869180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 11:48 AM~10869181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 11:48 AM~10869182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 11:48 AM~10869183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Jun 14 2008, 11:48 AM~10869184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 14 2008, 04:10 PM~10870053
> *x3 :uh:
> *


X4


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 14 2008, 02:47 PM~10869143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahhaha...who the fuck is that handdin me toilet paper ahahahhahha


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 15 2008, 05:46 AM~10872550
> *wahahahahhaha...who the fuck is that handdin me toilet paper ahahahhahha
> *


duvals hero


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 15 2008, 08:18 AM~10872620
> *duvals hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIME TO PAY UP FOOLZ


----------



## Scrilla

^^^^^^^^^^







Fail.


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 15 2008, 09:36 PM~10876331
> *^^^^^^^^^^
> Fail.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 16 2008, 12:52 AM~10876950
> *:uh:
> *





:biggrin: 



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10877398


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 15 2008, 11:36 PM~10876331
> *^^^^^^^^^^
> Fail.
> *


X2


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 15 2008, 11:47 PM~10877471
> *:biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10877398
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

yes


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 16 2008, 04:45 PM~10881977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 16 2008, 11:42 PM~10885305
> *:biggrin:
> *


what tha hell are you smiling at :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 16 2008, 10:44 PM~10885331
> *what tha hell are you smiling at :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## DUVAL

:nosad:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2008, 12:44 AM~10885331
> *what tha hell are you smiling at :angry:
> *




Who The Fuck Are You?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 18 2008, 12:27 AM~10894802
> *Who The Fuck Are You?
> *


FUCK THAT NIKKUA UP.. :angry: GET EM SCRILLA


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 19 2008, 12:03 AM~10902224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





X2...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 18 2008, 10:03 PM~10902224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MAYHEM

+1


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Scrilla

Silly Canadians... :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: whahha maple syrup snortin sallys


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 19 2008, 01:34 PM~10906448
> *:uh: whahha maple syrup snortin sallys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## Scrilla

Isnt It Great Though?



All These Goodie Two Shoes And Them Broads Who Wouldnt Give You No Play Back In The Day?




Next Thing You Know, Shes Fetching You Napkins At Your Local Taco Bell... 




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA... DUMB BITCH!


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahahaha


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 19 2008, 05:02 PM~10908039
> *Isnt It Great Though?
> All These Goodie Two Shoes And Them Broads Who Wouldnt Give You No Play Back In The Day?
> Next Thing You Know, Shes Fetching You Napkins At Your Local Taco Bell...
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA... DUMB BITCH!
> *


DAMN THATS HARSH.....BUT TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 20 2008, 12:48 AM~10910730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 20 2008, 08:48 AM~10912339
> *
> *


X2


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 19 2008, 09:48 PM~10910730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: when you see this you will shit tacks


































































jaguowned


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 20 2008, 10:04 AM~10912792
> *:uh: when you see this you will shit tacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaguowned
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 20 2008, 01:22 PM~10913257
> *:0
> *




X3...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 20 2008, 12:11 PM~10913645
> *X3...
> *


X4 :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

u pigfukkers :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 20 2008, 01:42 PM~10914433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u pigfukkers :uh:
> *


MAYHEMS MOM


----------



## Badass94Cad

UHHHHHHHHHHHHH :uh:

WTF Time to go home yet?????


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 20 2008, 01:53 PM~10914519
> *UHHHHHHHHHHHHH :uh:
> 
> WTF Time to go home yet?????
> *


FUCK NO.........ITS 420 AND BEER 30TY :angry:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 20 2008, 03:04 PM~10914597
> *FUCK NO.........ITS 420 AND BEER 30TY  :angry:
> *


5 more minutes til 4:20, but I can't puff...Just had a job interview. 

Def beer 30 in a few though...


----------



## Infamous James

i wish i could hang one like this while wearing a beer hat with 2 40's of St Ides in them with 2 straws :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

That'd be...uh...respectable. :dunno:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: well it would be fun to see if i could shoot some brew out my nostrils


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 20 2008, 03:53 PM~10914514
> *MAYHEMS MOM
> *


no duvals husband kakalak


----------



## God's Son2

Jesus will change your heart of stone into a heart of gold. :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 20 2008, 02:28 PM~10915219
> *Jesus will change your heart of stone into a heart of gold. :biggrin:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HE0naNKaf3g&feature=related
JESUS IS STILL GAFFLIN :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 20 2008, 03:07 PM~10915082
> *no duvals husband kakalak
> *


I'M KNOCKING THE BOTTOM OUT THAT BISH TILL MY OTHER COWS COME HOME :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 21 2008, 09:36 AM~10919693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahahahaahahahahahahahaaha


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 22 2008, 12:07 AM~10923092
> *:roflmao:
> *


X2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 22 2008, 05:09 PM~10926771
> *
> *


UR CAR IS LEAKING :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 22 2008, 06:02 PM~10927467
> *UR CAR IS LEAKING :angry:
> *


the chick is...she was over there earlier :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 22 2008, 11:55 PM~10928744
> *the chick is...she was over there earlier :uh:
> *




:barf:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 22 2008, 10:55 PM~10928744
> *the chick is...she was over there earlier :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

<<<<<<<<<<<<<LIKE IT YOU FRUITY BASTARD :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2008, 10:38 AM~10930814
> *<<<<<<<<<<<<<LIKE IT YOU FRUITY BASTARD :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: yes u *** bag jew harp..


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 23 2008, 01:50 PM~10931943
> *:biggrin: yes u *** bag jew harp..
> *


he obviously has a man crush on you


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 23 2008, 02:31 PM~10932235
> *he obviously has a man crush on you
> *


ya that loose ass baboon does. :uh:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 23 2008, 03:20 PM~10932622
> *ya that loose ass  baboon does. :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 22 2008, 09:55 PM~10928744
> *the chick is...she was over there earlier :uh:
> *


choo choo :0 ME TOO


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Scrilla

:scrutinize:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 23 2008, 02:37 PM~10933284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY SOUTH PARK TAMPONS PICS :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Boricua Customs

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 23 2008, 01:31 PM~10932235
> *he obviously has a man crush on you
> *


Nothing like that.....Just advertising mayhems queerish tendicies :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2008, 10:58 PM~10937485
> *Nothing like that.....Just advertising mayhems queerish tendicies :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 24 2008, 10:40 AM~10939694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEE A CAMEL TOE :0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 24 2008, 10:01 AM~10939812
> *I SEE A CAMEL TOE  :0
> *


I SEE A WALRUS KNUCKLE


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 24 2008, 09:12 AM~10939887
> *I SEE A WALRUS KNUCKLE
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 24 2008, 11:12 AM~10939887
> *I SEE A WALRUS KNUCKLE
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

DAMN WILL THIS THREAD DIE :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 25 2008, 11:46 AM~10947174
> *DAMN WILL THIS THREAD DIE  :angry:
> *


soon i hope :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 25 2008, 12:35 PM~10948543
> *soon i hope :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 25 2008, 11:46 AM~10947174
> *DAMN WILL THIS THREAD DIE  :angry:
> *




:no:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 25 2008, 02:06 PM~10949281
> *:no:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 25 2008, 04:13 PM~10949328
> *:angry:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 25 2008, 04:31 PM~10950290
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 25 2008, 06:32 PM~10950298
> *
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 24 2008, 09:40 AM~10939694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BUMPER KIT


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jun 26 2008, 12:55 AM~10953020
> *NICE BUMPER KIT
> *




:yes:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jun 25 2008, 10:55 PM~10953020
> *NICE BUMPER KIT
> *


CAMER TOE LOOKS BETTER :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ+Jun 26 2008, 12:55 AM~10953020-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE BUMPER KIT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 26 2008, 08:30 AM~10954448
> *CAMER TOE LOOKS BETTER  :0
> *


camel u jock itch


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 26 2008, 09:31 AM~10955009
> *x2
> 
> camel u jock itch
> *


LOOK GERBAL COLLECTOR..SHIT HAPPENS FRENCHIE :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

500 pages of bullshit ...............nice work


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 26 2008, 12:11 PM~10955983
> *500 pages of bullshit ...............nice work
> *


CANADIAN BULLSHIT :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 26 2008, 11:11 AM~10955983
> *500 pages of bullshit ...............nice work
> *


 :uh: u took the words right out my mouff..except i was going to use the word 'ass sewage'


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 21 2008, 12:36 PM~10919693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 26 2008, 01:14 PM~10955544
> *LOOK GERBAL COLLECTOR..SHIT HAPPENS FRENCHIE  :biggrin:
> *


stfu u paki loving turbin sniffer


----------



## D-Cheeze

YOU EVER GET ANOTHER CAR BELA ?


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 26 2008, 04:50 PM~10957293
> *YOU EVER GET ANOTHER CAR BELA ?
> *




Last I Heard, He Rides Around Town In An Oversized Cawk...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 26 2008, 05:05 PM~10957425
> *i Ride Around Town In An Oversized Cawk...and take jizz shots to the tonsils
> *


 BWARFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 26 2008, 04:50 PM~10957293
> *YOU EVER GET ANOTHER CAR BELA ?
> *


YA BRO SOON,IM INTO MOTORBIKES RIGHT NOW.


----------



## backbumper87

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## MAYHEM

juicy ass


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 26 2008, 05:20 PM~10957538
> *BWARFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> *




//Fail.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 26 2008, 05:56 PM~10957800
> *//Fail.
> *


yes u do


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 26 2008, 06:05 PM~10957881
> *yes u do
> *




:no:


----------



## MAYHEM

bah !!


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 26 2008, 06:51 PM~10958200
> *bah !!
> *




You Gay Sheep...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 26 2008, 04:54 PM~10958221
> *You Gay Sheep...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS ON HIS RUG WHEN U WALK INTO HIS TRAILOR :0 

HE HAS TP LIKE THAT TOO.............. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

fokkin fanooks


----------



## Guest

http://layitlow.com


----------



## Guest

http://accessiblesystems.com


----------



## Guest

hell yea, sorry mayhem i was trying to figure out how to post a fucking link. figured your topic was as good as anywere  


i will see if i have some boob pics in my photobucket to even things out


----------



## Guest

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MAYHEM

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 26 2008, 08:01 PM~10958709
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 26 2008, 06:01 PM~10958709
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i65/mini...anger/moron.jpg


Seems Like KAWKLOVER JBWd Himself To His Exhaust...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Jun 26 2008, 01:05 PM~10957425-->
> 
> 
> 
> Last I Heard, He Rides Around Town In An Oversized Cawk...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its beliveable :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scrilla_@Jun 26 2008, 02:54 PM~10958221
> *You Gay Sheep...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no this is his new ride  :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 26 2008, 05:01 PM~10958709
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice teats :0 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla

:yes:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 26 2008, 01:11 PM~10955983
> *500 pages of bullshit ...............nice work
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Where's Gonzo at?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 27 2008, 12:40 PM~10964575
> *Where's Gonzo at?
> *


where u been hiding your mutilated corpse at lately???


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 27 2008, 01:41 PM~10964582
> *where u been hiding your mutilated corpse at lately???
> *


I moved to Minneapolis


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 27 2008, 03:45 PM~10964611
> *I moved to Minneapolis
> *


why the neibhours dont like gays so they booted your loose ass out.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 27 2008, 01:55 PM~10964688
> *why the neibhours dont like gays so they booted your loose ass out.
> *


How you know how tight my ass is? Maggot......


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 27 2008, 03:55 PM~10964688
> *why the neibhours dont like gays so they booted your loose ass out.
> *




Figured He Moved Closer To Canada Where The Queers Are More Accepted...







Silly CUNTadians....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 27 2008, 02:01 PM~10964734
> *Figured He Moved Closer To Canada Where The Queers Are More Accepted...
> Silly CUNTadians....
> *


BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 27 2008, 03:57 PM~10964702
> *How you know how tight my ass is? Maggot......
> *


well when u walk u leave a trail like a snail.... :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 27 2008, 12:45 PM~10964611
> *I moved to Minneapolis
> *


 :uh: bout fukkin time....


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 27 2008, 01:55 PM~10964688
> *why the neibhours dont like gays so they booted your loose ass out.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :|


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 27 2008, 12:57 PM~10964702
> *How you know how tight my ass is? Maggot......
> *


 :uh: he went on a rectal recon mission to invade your fecal valve last week and posted the results on the interwebs


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 27 2008, 05:26 PM~10965385
> *:uh: he went on a rectal recon mission to invade your fecal valve last week and posted the results on the interwebs
> *


yes its all over the internecks!!!


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 27 2008, 03:36 PM~10965444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: THATS IN CANADA RIGHT :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: thats canadas president fool


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 27 2008, 05:36 PM~10965444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*barak obama??? :uh: *


----------



## Guest




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 27 2008, 05:40 PM~10965481
> *:uh: thats canadas president fool
> *




X2...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 27 2008, 03:40 PM~10965481
> *:uh: thats canadas president fool
> *


ITS FRENCHIES DADDY :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 27 2008, 02:50 PM~10965564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


god i could suckk on them gazongas all day lonnnnnng :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 27 2008, 03:50 PM~10965564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: NICE UTTERS


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 27 2008, 05:54 PM~10965601
> *ITS FRENCHIES DADDY  :0
> *




:yes:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 27 2008, 03:45 PM~10965529
> *barak obama??? :uh:
> *


 :uh: :yessad:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Broke-Back Mayhem


----------



## Infamous James

so u in millcity for a while or just temporary??? :uh:


----------



## jdilla27




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Jun 28 2008, 02:52 PM~10969882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







Your Post Was A ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^....


----------



## backbumper87




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by backbumper87_@Jun 28 2008, 05:03 PM~10970478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




REPOST...


----------



## jdilla27

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 28 2008, 12:34 PM~10970086
> *Your Post Was A ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^....
> *


this thread is a mistake


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 28 2008, 11:55 AM~10969661
> *so u in millcity for a while or just temporary??? :uh:
> *


Back home in inbredville


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Jun 28 2008, 05:56 PM~10970721
> *this thread is a mistake
> *




Well I Can Agree On That... :yes:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Jun 28 2008, 03:56 PM~10970721
> *this thread is a mistake
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 28 2008, 05:01 PM~10971227
> *Back home in inbredville
> *


DA DA DING DING DING DING DING DING DING :uh:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James

:0 ANYMORE OF HER WITH PERHAPS A SUPRISE CUCUMBER???????


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 28 2008, 09:07 PM~10971505
> *:0 ANYMORE OF HER WITH PERHAPS A SUPRISE CUCUMBER???????
> *




Surprise Cucumber?


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 29 2008, 10:14 AM~10973844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 29 2008, 12:37 PM~10973931
> *:uh:
> *




X2... And A Repost Might I Add...


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 28 2008, 07:31 PM~10971877
> *Surprise Cucumber?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 MAYHEM IN THE REARVIEW???


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 29 2008, 08:37 AM~10973931
> *:uh:
> *


so you dont like pussy?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 29 2008, 10:27 AM~10974130
> *so you dont like pussy?
> *


 :uh: ONLY IF IT HAS A PAIR OF BAWLS HANGIN FROM IT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 29 2008, 09:42 AM~10974168
> *:uh: ONLY IF IT HAS A PAIR OF BAWLS HANGIN FROM IT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

wow, its dark in here


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 29 2008, 10:57 AM~10974220
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: THATS HOW HE BACAME A HERO


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 29 2008, 11:27 AM~10974130
> *so you dont like pussy?
> *


DICK U SEE THE SET OF DICK AND BALL IN THE MIRRO..YA GO LOOK AT THE PICTURE AGAIN... :nono: NO THANKS MY GIRLS DON;T COME EQUIPPED WITH BALLS :barf:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

What the fuck did I just step into? :ugh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 29 2008, 03:57 PM~10975616
> *DICK U SEE THE SET OF DICK AND BALL IN THE MIRRO..YA GO LOOK AT THE PICTURE AGAIN... :nono:  NO THANKS MY GIRLS DON;T COME EQUIPPED WITH BALLS  :barf:
> *


yeah you just make them have sex changes :0 to get the balls you require :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2008, 05:04 PM~10975646
> *What the fuck did I just step into? :ugh:
> *


 :uh: LOOKS LIKE A SACK OF SOME KIND :angry:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS+Jun 30 2008, 01:06 AM~10977777-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-UNIDOS_@Jun 30 2008, 01:36 AM~10977947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 30 2008, 03:48 PM~10982095
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, MAYHEM


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2008, 05:03 PM~10982277
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: KAKALAK, MAYHEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!! :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2008, 03:03 PM~10982277
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: KAKALAK, MAYHEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## WhiteChocolate

Whats new with the Fleetwood?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: WELL WUTS OLD IS THAT HE SOLD THAT HOE LIKE 4 MONTHS AGO....NOW THIS TOPIC IS JUST A SEWAGE DUMP....U MIGHT WANT TO LEAVE BECAUSE YOU COULD GET SICK JUST BEING IN HERE :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: BUT IT IS HUNTED BY CANADIANS AND USED FOR DENTAL FLOSS


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 30 2008, 06:34 PM~10983004
> *Whats new with the Fleetwood?
> *




//failed.


----------



## God's Son2

I dont have a religion... I have a relationship with the ALMIGHTY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Want proof? I know someone in here who doesn't like who they are inside? But that can change, and you can still have your friends. :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

when it rains thats just god taking a piss


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 30 2008, 04:14 PM~10983330
> *when it rains thats just god taking a piss
> *


 :uh: HOW MUCH TO GET YOUR TRANNY CHROME...AND I DONT MEAN YOUR BOYFRIEND EITHER????


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 30 2008, 05:35 PM~10983477
> *:uh: HOW MUCH TO GET YOUR TRANNY CHROME...AND I DONT MEAN YOUR BOYFRIEND EITHER????
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 30 2008, 07:35 PM~10983477
> *:uh: HOW MUCH TO GET YOUR TRANNY CHROME...
> *


:nono: :nono:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 1 2008, 06:18 AM~10987688
> *:nono: :nono:
> *


 :uh: DONT NO-NO ME NGGA...I WILL CHROME PLATE MY CAWK AND TOW A TRAILER WITH IT AT THE SAME TIME IF I WANT TO


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 1 2008, 07:18 AM~10987688
> *:nono: :nono:
> *


I DIDN'T KNOW U WERE GAY...U MUST BE CANADIAN :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 1 2008, 07:31 AM~10988256
> *I DIDN'T KNOW U WERE GAY...U MUST BE CANADIAN  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 1 2008, 11:40 AM~10988910
> *:0
> *


WHATS UP WITH THE LAC HOMIE...ANYTHING NEW :0


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 1 2008, 11:31 AM~10988256
> *I DIDN'T KNOW U WERE GAY...U MUST BE CANADIAN  :0
> *





eh?


----------



## Infamous James

TTTOILET


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 1 2008, 01:41 PM~10989884
> *eh?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 3 2008, 01:29 PM~11006311
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


X2 :0


----------



## God's Son2

HAVE A HAPPY 4TH MAYHEM AND EVERBODY ELSE. YOUR TRULY


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: NICE RIDE BUT YOU COULD USE SOME DREDLOCKS THO


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 3 2008, 01:44 PM~11006412
> *HAVE A HAPPY 4TH MAYHEM AND EVERBODY ELSE. YOUR TRULY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK FRENCHIE..CAWK SMUGGLING GERBAL INFESTED HEPR :biggrin: 

X2 HAPPY B-DAY FRENCHIE


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 3 2008, 01:44 PM~11006412
> *HAVE A HAPPY 4TH MAYHEM AND EVERBODY ELSE. YOUR TRULY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: FRENCHIE IS CANADIAN NOT AMERICAN,,,U NEED TO EDIT THAT SHIT..HAPPY MAPPLE LEAF DAY :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 1 2008, 09:41 AM~10988915
> *WHATS UP WITH THE LAC HOMIE...ANYTHING NEW  :0
> *


the lacs done for now ....got a ltd and impala to work on


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 5 2008, 08:44 AM~11016603
> *the lacs done for now ....got a ltd and impala to work on
> *


 :0 PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN


----------



## Scrilla

X2...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 5 2008, 07:10 AM~11016655
> *:0 PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=415934

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=272472


----------



## Infamous James

happy 5th of july ape heads :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 5 2008, 12:19 PM~11017799
> * happy 5th of july ape heads :uh:
> *


right ack to you and yours fockersssssssssssssss


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 5 2008, 10:04 AM~11016815
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=415934
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=272472
> *


MY NIKKUA :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 5 2008, 03:56 PM~11018546
> *MY NIKKUA  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 6 2008, 08:32 AM~11021113
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 6 2008, 07:00 PM~11023304
> *:0
> *



:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 6 2008, 04:00 PM~11023304
> *:0
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 6 2008, 11:34 PM~11025229
> *
> *




X2...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 6 2008, 09:34 PM~11025229
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 7 2008, 11:34 AM~11028214
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 7 2008, 01:46 PM~11028290
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 7 2008, 12:47 PM~11028853
> *
> *


WE SHOUDL MAKE A VOTING OST IN OFF TOPIC TO BANNED THIS BISH :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 7 2008, 11:52 AM~11028898
> *WE SHOUDL MAKE  A VOTING OST IN OFF TOPIC TO BANNED THIS BISH :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ENGRISH MOTHERFUKER ENGRISH


----------



## Infamous James

MEYHAMS NEW WHIPPP


----------



## DUVAL

MAYHEM AND INFAMOUS JAMES :0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: I DONT HAVE A CROSS NECKLACE


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 8 2008, 07:56 AM~11036125
> *:uh: I DONT HAVE A CROSS NECKLACE
> *


NO BUT U HAVE A PEARL NECKLACE.. :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 8 2008, 06:58 AM~11036130
> *NO BUT U HAVE A PEARL NECKLACE.. :0
> *


 :uh: I STOLE IT FROM YOUR MOM...THEN TRADED IT FOR SOME SQUID


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 8 2008, 08:00 AM~11036138
> *:uh: I STOLE IT FROM YOUR MOM...THEN TRADED IT FOR SOME SQUID
> *


MY MOM HAS A HAIR CHEST..U NASTY BASTARD :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 8 2008, 07:05 AM~11036155
> *MY MOM HAS A HAIR CHEST..U NASTY BASTARD  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: YA U SHOULD HAVE SEEN IT...I TOOK HER NIPPLE HAIRS AND BRAIDED THEM TOGETHER TIT-TO-TIT AND MADE A WATER BALLOON SLINGSHOT AND BOMBED ON KAKALAK FROM ABOUT HALF A BLOCK AWAY..


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 8 2008, 08:19 AM~11036207
> *:uh: YA U SHOULD HAVE SEEN IT...I TOOK HER NIPPLE HAIRS AND BRAIDED THEM TOGETHER TIT-TO-TIT AND MADE A WATER BALLOON SLINGSHOT AND BOMBED ON KAKALAK FROM ABOUT HALF A BLOCK AWAY..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Gayest everrrrrrr


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 8 2008, 09:19 AM~11036207
> *:uh: YA U SHOULD HAVE SEEN IT...I TOOK HER NIPPLE HAIRS AND BRAIDED THEM TOGETHER TIT-TO-TIT AND MADE A WATER BALLOON SLINGSHOT AND BOMBED ON KAKALAK FROM ABOUT HALF A BLOCK AWAY..
> *


 :uh: I almost laughed :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2008, 08:55 AM~11036388
> *:uh: I almost laughed :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2008, 07:55 AM~11036388
> *:uh: I almost laughed :uh:
> *


 :uh: THEN WHAT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 8 2008, 07:03 AM~11036429
> *:uh: THEN WHAT
> *


PULL UP TO THE DRIVE THRU WINDOW


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 8 2008, 08:10 AM~11036465
> *PULL UP TO THE DRIVE THRU WINDOW
> *


 :uh: AND THEN?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 8 2008, 09:10 AM~11036465
> *PULL UP TO THE DRIVE THRU WINDOW
> *


AND GOT SOME LUMPY MAYO HIS MOM SKEETS WITH :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 8 2008, 10:03 AM~11036429
> *:uh: THEN WHAT
> *


then I said "What a dumbfuck" :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2008, 08:13 AM~11036488
> *then I said "What a dumbfuck" :0  :0
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 8 2008, 09:27 AM~11036558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 8 2008, 08:22 AM~11035839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME AND KAKALAK :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: WAHAHHAA WHAT A HORRIBLE PICTURE


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 8 2008, 11:22 AM~11037351
> *:uh:
> *


NO ASS GRABBING HERE FRENCHIE :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 8 2008, 10:27 AM~11036558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

THAT SHIT IS FUNNY AS FUCK X2


----------



## Scrilla

:yes:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 10 2008, 12:59 PM~11055127
> *
> *




:buttkick:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 10 2008, 12:58 PM~11056147
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 10 2008, 03:41 PM~11056577
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> *





:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 10 2008, 12:41 PM~11056577
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 10 2008, 03:34 PM~11057564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: I SEEN A BETTER SIDE OF U THEN THAT :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 10 2008, 05:34 PM~11057564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks like what happened to duvanals topic ahahahaha


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 10 2008, 03:47 PM~11057665
> *that looks like what happened to duvanals topic ahahahaha
> *


X2 :0


----------



## Infamous James

IT GOT SLAPPED LIKE A PREPUBESCENT BOY WITH A FUZZSTACHE :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 10 2008, 03:53 PM~11057715
> *IT GOT SLAPPED LIKE A PREPUBESCENT  BOY WITH A FUZZSTACHE :uh:
> *


LIES


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 10 2008, 04:59 PM~11057772
> *LIES
> *


closed :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 11 2008, 05:38 AM~11062287
> *closed :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 11 2008, 07:01 AM~11062309
> *:biggrin:
> *


is it cause you sold it or what?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 11 2008, 07:06 AM~11062483
> *is it cause you sold it or what?
> *


OR WHAT :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 8 2008, 06:22 AM~11035839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAYHEM AND INFAMOUS JAMES  :0
> *


Gawd damn, that does look like Bela


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 11 2008, 10:42 AM~11062815
> *Gawd damn, that does look like Bela
> *


wahaha ya ok there jaba the slob


----------



## Infamous James

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 11 2008, 09:01 AM~11062902
> *wahaha ya ok there jaba the slob
> *


Whatchu know about Test-E


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 11 2008, 11:13 AM~11062957
> *Whatchu know about Test-E
> *


alot


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 11 2008, 09:14 AM~11062962
> *alot
> *


PM me


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 11 2008, 11:17 AM~11062981
> *PM me
> *


u pm me with what u wanna know bout it u creep


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 11 2008, 09:24 AM~11063018
> *u pm me with what u wanna know bout it u creep
> *


No, you pm me maggot


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'm going for a doo-doo break, when I come back, I better have a PM from you


----------



## MAYHEM

fah-q


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 11 2008, 09:28 AM~11063040
> *I'm going for a doo-doo break, when I come back, I better have a PM from you
> *


 :uh: WTF


----------



## MAYHEM

your fast at pm me u ass hole i guess u really wanna know bout the enen


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 11 2008, 09:42 AM~11063129
> *your fast at pm me u ass hole  i guess u really wanna know bout the enen
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

That's what I thought bitch


----------



## DUVAL

WHEN ARE U GOING TO GET A NOTHER LOWRIDER


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 11 2008, 09:45 AM~11063154
> *WHEN ARE U GOING TO GET A NOTHER LOWRIDER
> *


He'll get back to you in 30 minutes when he's done finger typing my 5 word sentence reply.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 11 2008, 09:47 AM~11063172
> *He'll get back to you in 30 minutes when he's done finger typing my 5 word sentence reply.
> *


 :0 FRENCHIE IS THINKING...EPIC FAIL


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 11 2008, 09:49 AM~11063182
> *:0 FRENCHIE IS THINKING...EPIC FAIL
> *


I'm schoolin him.........seriously


----------



## MAYHEM

stfu


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 11 2008, 09:51 AM~11063194
> *I'm schoolin him.........seriously
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 11 2008, 10:45 AM~11063154
> *WHEN ARE U GOING TO GET A NOTHER LOWRIDER
> *


he isn't .......................Its called being a sellout :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 11 2008, 01:27 PM~11063931
> *he isn't .......................Its called being a sellout :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 11 2008, 12:27 PM~11063935
> *:biggrin:
> *


what are you cheesin at fuck stick :angry: We dont like your kind around here :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 11 2008, 01:29 PM~11063949
> *what are you cheesin at fuck stick :angry: We dont like your kind around here :angry:
> *


stfu blow job weld and unweld your mouff from duvals anus u shit stain.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 11 2008, 11:29 AM~11063949
> *what are you cheesin at fuck stick :angry: We dont like your kind around here :angry:
> *


FRENCH QUEERS :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 11 2008, 12:41 PM~11064050
> *I want to give you a blow job and JB weld my mouff to your anus and then u shit in me.
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DUVAL

:barf:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 11 2008, 02:49 PM~11064608
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  I LOVE DA COCK:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  I LOVE  SAUSSAGE:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:IM LOOKING AROUND TO SUCK COCK AND GET MY ASS HOLE STREACHED OUT GUYS ,JUST CUM ON IN MY MOUTH IS OPEN AS WELL AS MY ANUS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHA THATS JUST PLAIN SICKKKKKKK AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 11 2008, 01:27 PM~11064929
> *WAHAHA THATS JUST PLAIN SICKKKKKKK AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :yes: IT MUST BE A ORLANDO THANG


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 11 2008, 12:19 PM~11064884
> *:uh:
> *


WAHAH GODD WTFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## eastside1989

:uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Jul 11 2008, 03:29 PM~11064947-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: IT MUST BE A ORLANDO THANG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YUP
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Jul 11 2008, 03:37 PM~11065003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WUT IN SWEET FUCK IS THAT KAKALAK IN THE SECOND PIC IMITATING HIS MOM??


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 11 2008, 01:37 PM~11065003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIKKUA U SO CRAZY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 11 2008, 01:48 PM~11065067
> *NIKKUA U SO CRAZY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 11 2008, 01:56 PM~11065108
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


  THAT SHIT WAS FROM THE OLD SCHOOL RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 11 2008, 08:03 PM~11068270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHAHAHAHHAHA THATS MEEYHAM AT THE LAKE JUST ABOUT EVERY DAYAHAHAH


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

BUWAHAHAH FAILHEM


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 11 2008, 07:03 PM~11068270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 11 2008, 11:06 PM~11068301
> *BUWAHAHAH FAILHEM
> *





:yes:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 12 2008, 02:25 AM~11069851
> *:yes:
> *


X2


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 13 2008, 12:56 AM~11075435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mayhem was at the lake this weekend and kicked me over this pic of him chillin'


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 11 2008, 11:03 PM~11068270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahhahahahah


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 14 2008, 11:10 AM~11083009
> *Mayhem was at the lake this weekend and kicked me over this pic of him chillin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:barf:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 15 2008, 01:19 AM~11090453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




His New Ride... :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 15 2008, 12:19 AM~11090453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :0 THATS FRENCHIES NEW CAR NICE :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 15 2008, 01:19 AM~11090453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i be rollin !!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 15 2008, 10:29 AM~11092542
> *i be rollin !!
> *


WERES THE PLAQUE :0


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 15 2008, 01:44 AM~11090730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 15 2008, 11:33 AM~11092563
> *WERES THE PLAQUE  :0
> *


to big for thecar!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 15 2008, 12:44 AM~11090730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 14 2008, 10:48 PM~11090779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn that gash is huge!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 15 2008, 12:19 PM~11093297
> *:0 damn that gash is huge!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 15 2008, 12:21 PM~11093307
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 15 2008, 12:39 PM~11093461
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 15 2008, 01:15 PM~11093781
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 15 2008, 01:56 PM~11094175
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 15 2008, 07:22 PM~11098246
> *
> *


WHAT UP SCRILLA


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 16 2008, 07:28 AM~11101955
> *:uh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 16 2008, 10:57 AM~11102624
> *bah
> *


whats up homie, how you been? everythinggood over their


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 16 2008, 01:43 PM~11103015
> *whats up homie how, you been? everythinggood over their
> *


all good bro ,how u doin


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 16 2008, 11:46 AM~11103040
> *all good bro ,how u doin
> *


im okae hows the ride comming along? havent sen you on here in a minute


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 16 2008, 12:43 PM~11103015
> *whats up homie, how you been? everythinggood over their
> *


HE JUST GOT MARRIED TO A CIRCUS CLOWN :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 16 2008, 11:49 AM~11103060
> *HE JUST GOT MARRIED TO A CIRCUS CLOWN  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 dammit, "man down man down" :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 16 2008, 01:07 PM~11103174
> *:0  :0  dammit, "man down man down" :biggrin:
> *


ITS A CANADIAN THING :0


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 15 2008, 11:35 PM~11098380
> *WHAT UP SCRILLA
> *





Whats Good Homie.... :nicoderm:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 16 2008, 01:49 PM~11103060
> *HE JUST GOT MARRIED TO A CIRCUS CLOWN  :biggrin:
> *


no i didnt marry you ass hole!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 16 2008, 02:16 PM~11103661
> *no i didnt marry you ass hole!!! :biggrin:
> *


NO I JOINED THE MOUNTIES.....I'LL RIDE UR FRENCH ASS TILL I BARF UP SIRUP :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 16 2008, 04:10 PM~11104006
> *NO I JOINED THE MOUNTIES.....I'LL RIDE UR FRENCH ASS TILL I BARF UP SIRUP :0
> *


that was ghey even for you ya cum garggling queer :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 16 2008, 03:33 PM~11104151
> *that was ghey even for you ya cum garggling queer :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 16 2008, 10:45 AM~11103438
> *Whats Good Homie.... :nicoderm:
> *


NUTTIN AROUND HERE ................


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 16 2008, 10:18 AM~11103232
> *ITS A CANADIAN THING  :0
> *


FOR SHIZZLE


----------



## MAYHEM

my wizzle


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 16 2008, 05:20 PM~11104519
> *my wizzle
> *




Eh?


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 16 2008, 05:59 PM~11104917
> *:uh:
> *




:twak:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 16 2008, 07:34 PM~11106117
> *:twak:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :yes:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 16 2008, 10:32 PM~11107107
> *:rant:  :rant:  :yes:
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 16 2008, 09:38 PM~11107162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 17 2008, 12:23 AM~11108124
> *zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *





X2...


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 16 2008, 10:59 PM~11107310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DUVAL

WE REMOVING FRENCHIES FROM THIS THREAD :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 17 2008, 04:03 AM~11109822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE REMOVING FRENCHIES FROM THIS THREAD :0
> *


bhahahahahahahaahahaa


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 17 2008, 08:03 AM~11109822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## DUVAL

REPOST OWNED :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 17 2008, 10:30 AM~11110315
> *REPOST OWNED  :angry:
> *


JESS JEW HAR


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 17 2008, 10:00 AM~11110517
> *JESS JEW HAR
> *


OK MOHAMMEDHAM :0


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MAYHEM

wah !


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 17 2008, 10:26 AM~11110641
> *wah !
> *


 :0 WAH WAH !


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 17 2008, 05:03 AM~11109822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE REMOVING FRENCHIES FROM THIS THREAD :0
> *


yahahaahahaah talibowned


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 17 2008, 01:04 PM~11111366
> *yahahaahahaah talibowned
> *





:yes:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 17 2008, 02:49 PM~11112724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT DOESN'T SUPRISE ME AT ALL


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: WHY ARE ALL THE PICS SMALL ALL OF A SUDDEN??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 17 2008, 04:17 PM~11112987
> *:uh: WHY ARE ALL THE PICS SMALL ALL OF A SUDDEN??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 17 2008, 12:17 PM~11112987
> *:uh: WHY ARE ALL THE PICS SMALL ALL OF A SUDDEN??
> *


i was thinking the same thing ....prolly gary trying to save bandwidth


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 17 2008, 03:29 PM~11113105
> *i was thinking the same thing ....prolly gary trying to save bandwidth
> *


X2 THERE ALL LIKE THAT


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 17 2008, 01:29 PM~11113105
> *i was thinking the same thing ....prolly gary trying to save bandwidth
> *


 :uh: HE NEEDS TO SAVE SOME DAMN MONEY AND BUY A NEW SERVER


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 17 2008, 03:37 PM~11113181
> *:uh: HE NEEDS TO SAVE SOME DAMN MONEY AND BUY A NEW SERVER
> *


LIES :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 17 2008, 01:39 PM~11113192
> *LIES  :0
> *


 :uh: AND YOU NEED TO SAVE YOUR ANUS FROM MAYHEM'S FIST


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 17 2008, 03:40 PM~11113204
> *:uh: AND YOU NEED TO SAVE YOUR ANUS FROM MAYHEM'S FIST
> *


SELL UR FORD :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 17 2008, 01:42 PM~11113215
> *SELL UR FORD  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 17 2008, 03:51 PM~11113275
> *
> *


 :uh: YAY OR NAY


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 17 2008, 01:53 PM~11113289
> *:uh: YAY OR NAY
> *


WTF U TALMBOWT ASSCAKE?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 17 2008, 04:58 PM~11113828
> *WTF U TALMBOWT ASSCAKE?
> *


 :0 OK DIRTROAD WORRIAR


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Jul 17 2008, 04:40 PM~11113204-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: AND YOU NEED TO SAVE YOUR ANUS FROM MAYHEM'S FIST
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 17 2008, 04:42 PM~11113215
> *SELL UR FORD  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


he sold it ass clown now he drives a kia


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 17 2008, 07:37 PM~11114969
> *true
> he sold it ass clown now he drives a kia
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 18 2008, 12:01 AM~11117330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh: THIS IS WHAT FRENCHIE GETS TO SLEEP WITH EVERYNIGHT :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 17 2008, 07:37 PM~11114969
> *true
> he sold it ass clown now he drives a kia
> *


Your in the same boat asswipe :uh: :uh: fool you got just about more pages in this topic with the least amount of pics in it of your car....... :uh: :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 18 2008, 01:30 PM~11120864
> *Your in the same boat asswipe :uh:  :uh:  fool you got just about more pages in this topic with the least amount of pics in it of your car....... :uh:  :uh:
> *


X2 I THINK HE'S A CHEERLEADER NOT A CLUB MEMBER :0


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 18 2008, 01:51 PM~11121046
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 18 2008, 02:57 PM~11121093
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

:scrutinize:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 19 2008, 01:35 AM~11125712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HE'S FRENCH THEY DON;T HOLD THERE VALUE.. AND THEY SMELL.. OFF WITH HIS HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 19 2008, 10:40 AM~11126556
> *HE'S FRENCH THEY DON;T HOLD THERE VALUE.. AND THEY SMELL.. OFF WITH HIS HEAD :biggrin:
> *




Oui... Oops I Mean Yes! :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

*T
T
T*


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Jul 18 2008, 12:27 AM~11116973-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwahahah
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 01:01 AM~11117330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wahahaha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jul 18 2008, 02:30 PM~11120864
> *Your in the same boat asswipe :uh:  :uh:  fool you got just about more pages in this topic with the least amount of pics in it of your car....... :uh:  :uh:
> *


stfu u jb weld mothafukka u got pure garbage pages of your garbage can on wheels u liver lip!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 21 2008, 11:05 AM~11138433
> *bwahahah
> 
> wahahaha
> stfu u jb weld mothafukka u got pure garbage pages of your garbage can on wheels u liver lip!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Broke-Back-Bela


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 21 2008, 01:08 PM~11138940
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





X2... :yes:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 21 2008, 03:09 PM~11140441
> *X2... :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

.................


----------



## jdilla27




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Jul 22 2008, 12:39 AM~11144895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





X2...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Jul 21 2008, 08:39 PM~11144895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x1,000,000


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: THIS TOPIC IS WORFLESS WITH OR WITHOUT PICS, OR COMMENTS, OR POSTS OR WHORES CARS, GUNS, OR BOTTLE ROCKETS


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Jul 21 2008, 11:39 PM~11144895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
X2


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 22 2008, 11:56 AM~11148032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

:angry:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 22 2008, 11:36 AM~11147820
> *:uh: THIS TOPIC IS WORFLESS WITHOUT PICS OF MAYHEM'Z MOM, OR COMMENTS, OR POSTS OR WHORES CARS, GUNS, OR BOTTLE ROCKETS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 23 2008, 12:54 AM~11155883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 23 2008, 09:03 AM~11157105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS FRENSHIES BEST SIDE


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 23 2008, 07:18 AM~11157167
> *THATS FRENSHIES BEST SIDE
> *


 :uh: QUIT LOVING HIS ASS


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 23 2008, 09:24 AM~11157189
> *:uh: QUIT LOVING HIS ASS
> *


I KNOW HE'S HAD HIS SHIT PUSHED IN :0


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahahahahahhahahaha

no wondere this topic never dies ahahahahaha


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 23 2008, 10:41 AM~11157698
> *wahahahahahahahahhahahaha
> 
> no wondere this topic never dies ahahahahaha
> *


X2


----------



## Scrilla

X3...


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 23 2008, 08:41 AM~11157698
> *wahahahahahahahahhahahaha
> 
> no wondere this topic never dies ahahahahaha
> *


X GARBAGE :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 23 2008, 03:34 PM~11159567
> *X GARBAGE :uh:
> *


like your looks??


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 23 2008, 01:58 PM~11160452
> *like your looks??
> *


LIKE YOUR LIFE :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 23 2008, 05:28 PM~11160738
> *LIKE YOUR LIFE :uh:
> *


and your sex life!! :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 23 2008, 02:29 PM~11160746
> *and your sex life!! :uh:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Broke-Back-Bela


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 25 2008, 08:57 AM~11175950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 24 2008, 12:19 AM~11164900
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry: THAT FUCK U LAUGHING AT :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 25 2008, 12:58 PM~11178903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 25 2008, 02:52 PM~11178034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




True Story... :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 25 2008, 09:27 PM~11180735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 25 2008, 03:58 PM~11178903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

.


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## DUVAL

TOLD YA I WAS PITCHING


----------



## Badass94Cad

I caught a spy photo of Mayhem's new project...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 28 2008, 11:30 AM~11197391
> *I caught a spy photo of Mayhem's new project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 28 2008, 12:30 PM~11197391
> *I caught a spy photo of Mayhem's new project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


owe yes..Mayhem'z 99 fagpala :uh: hes almost done with it


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 28 2008, 11:06 AM~11195468
> *TOLD YA I WAS PITCHING
> *





:barf:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 28 2008, 07:06 AM~11195468
> *TOLD YA I WAS PITCHING
> *


YOUR REAL PROUD OF THAT HUH ?


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 29 2008, 10:16 AM~11204863
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 29 2008, 08:27 AM~11204915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAWHAHAHAHAH


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 25 2008, 02:52 PM~11178034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wsahahahha


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 29 2008, 11:13 AM~11205193
> *wsahahahha
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2008, 11:44 PM~11202658
> *YOUR REAL PROUD OF THAT HUH ?
> *


ASK UR MOM SHE WOULD KNOW


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 29 2008, 12:22 PM~11205257
> *ASK UR MOM SHE WOULD KNOW
> *


hes only got 2 dads!!!


----------



## Infamous James

DUAL PATERNATOWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

bwhahahaha


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 29 2008, 03:25 PM~11207409
> *DUAL PATERNATOWNED
> *


GHEY


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 29 2008, 02:01 PM~11207786
> *IM GHEY
> *


 :uh: ORLY? NO SHIT? JANET JACKSON?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 29 2008, 04:05 PM~11207824
> *:uh: ORLY? NO SHIT? JANET JACKSON?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 29 2008, 04:52 PM~11208237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## Badass94Cad

:rofl: Donkey punching fool knows how to turn a bum red. :rofl:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 1 2008, 06:55 AM~11232620
> *:rofl:  Donkey punching fool knows how to turn a bum red. :rofl:
> *


4 shizzle


----------



## Badass94Cad

Rich, I'm surprised you haven't taken my avatar and stuck that in any p-shops yet. hno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 1 2008, 07:07 AM~11232697
> *Rich, I'm surprised you haven't taken my avatar and stuck that in any p-shops yet. hno:
> *


SEND ME THE FULL SIZE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 1 2008, 10:19 AM~11232780
> *SEND ME THE FULL SIZE PIC  :biggrin:
> *


That's all I have.  The original is from a couple years ago...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 1 2008, 07:22 AM~11232793
> *That's all I have.   The original is from a couple years ago...
> *


IS THAT YOU ?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 1 2008, 10:26 AM~11232827
> *IS THAT YOU ?
> *


Yup LOL

I can't find the original.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 31 2008, 09:58 PM~11229636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NINJA

Then.....











and Now......

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








<<<<Duval's "Hero"


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: doin the Duval Truffle Shuffle


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 1 2008, 07:51 PM~11237155
> *:uh: doin the Duval Truffle Shuffle
> *


so fat he can't even do up his pants


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: thats a bangin ass chicken he gots by his melon


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 1 2008, 07:54 PM~11237185
> *:uh: thats a bangin ass chicken he gots by his melon
> *


he obviously has a cock fetish, theres one on the shelf too


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 1 2008, 07:36 PM~11237049
> *Then.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Now......
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<Duval's "Hero"
> *






BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUNNIEST THING EVAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 1 2008, 04:56 PM~11237195
> *he obviously has a cock fetish, theres one on the shelf too
> *


 :uh: theres one cock above that one too!! Poonjabs Hero got cocks in every nook and cranny wahahhahahah Cockjabs Hero


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 3 2008, 12:02 PM~11246320
> *:uh: theres one cock above that one too!! Poonjabs Hero got cocks in every nook and cranny wahahhahahah Cockjabs Hero
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 3 2008, 12:16 PM~11247285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 animals!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 3 2008, 12:35 PM~11247639
> *:0 animals!!!
> *


looks to be a cool p-chop opertunity


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 3 2008, 04:35 PM~11247639
> *:0 animals!!!
> *


That's a picture of "Mayhem Angels" :biggrin: :uh: ...


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 3 2008, 02:16 PM~11247285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bicycles


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 3 2008, 06:01 PM~11247982
> *That's a picture of "Mayhem Angels" :biggrin:  :uh: ...
> *


wahhahahahahahahhaha


----------



## D-Cheeze

RHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHA


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 3 2008, 02:16 PM~11247285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mayhem you fucktard...EVERYWHERE is misspelled on your damn poster!!! :uh: :twak: :roflmao:

You better check that damn printer's ass! :buttkick:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 4 2008, 02:00 PM~11254610
> *Mayhem you fucktard...EVERYWHERE is misspelled on your damn poster!!! :uh: :twak: :roflmao:
> 
> You better check that damn printer's ass! :buttkick:
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 4 2008, 02:00 PM~11254610
> *Mayhem you fucktard...EVERYWHERE is misspelled on your damn poster!!! :uh: :twak: :roflmao:
> 
> You better check that damn printer's ass! :buttkick:
> *


i know asshole!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0


----------



## Badass94Cad

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:biggrin: hno: hno: :biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:biggrin: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

uffin: uffin:


----------



## God's Son2

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 3 2008, 03:01 PM~11247982
> *That's a picture of "Mayhem Angels" :biggrin:  :uh: ...
> *


SHWAHAHAHAHAHAH



> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Aug 4 2008, 11:00 AM~11254610-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mayhem you fucktard...EVERYWHERE is misspelled on your damn poster!!! :uh: :twak: :roflmao:
> 
> You better check that damn printer's ass! :buttkick:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: SHPELLCHEKKOWENED
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Aug 4 2008, 01:36 PM~11256138
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 4 2008, 04:38 PM~11256154
> *SHWAHAHAHAHAHAH
> :uh: SHPELLCHEKKOWENED
> :uh:
> *


bwhahaha

wrong


bah


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 4 2008, 01:48 PM~11256246
> *bwhahaha
> 
> wrong
> bah
> *


YIP YIP YIP :uh: 

WACK WACK WACK :uh: 

SKEET SKEEET SKEEEETS :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 4 2008, 03:50 PM~11256271
> *YIP YIP YIP :uh:
> 
> WACK WACK WACK :uh:
> 
> SKEET SKEEET SKEEEETS :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 4 2008, 02:32 PM~11256606
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## Scrilla

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 4 2008, 03:12 PM~11257003
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 4 2008, 03:52 PM~11257370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 4 2008, 05:52 PM~11257376
> *http://img377.imageshack.us/img377/5332/
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> The Apostle James would not do that*


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 4 2008, 03:55 PM~11257405
> *The Apostle James would not do that
> *











nor would the apostle chuck


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 4 2008, 03:55 PM~11257405
> *The Apostle James would not do that
> *











but he would do thisssss...wickie-wicka-wicka-- :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 4 2008, 06:17 PM~11257651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he would do thisssss...wickie-wicka-wicka-- :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 4 2008, 04:34 PM~11257800
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 4 2008, 05:56 PM~11257419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nor would the apostle chuck
> *


chuck and his wife are very conservative christians


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 4 2008, 06:17 PM~11257651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he would do thisssss...wickie-wicka-wicka-- :uh:
> *


mix some Christ and God in yo life, *******


----------



## God's Son2

do yall think i am big enough to take Mayhem on? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 4 2008, 06:25 PM~11258754
> *do yall think i am big enough to take Mayhem on? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: in wut...checkers???


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 4 2008, 07:25 PM~11258754
> *do yall think i am big enough to take Mayhem on? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You look exactly like him?????


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:yes:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

uffin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Where's the maggot at?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Hereeeeeeeee little maggot maggot maggot


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 5 2008, 07:14 AM~11263078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: toiletHem


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 5 2008, 11:52 AM~11265262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahhahahaha that mayhems idol :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 5 2008, 01:55 PM~11265294
> *wahhahahaha that mayhems idol :uh:
> *


They both look like they have an extra chromosome. :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 5 2008, 11:56 AM~11265305
> *They both look like they have an extra chromosome. :uh:
> *


 :uh: yes...the French homosome


----------



## Badass94Cad

:rofl:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 5 2008, 10:58 AM~11265320
> *:uh: yes...the French homosome
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 5 2008, 11:57 AM~11265862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 5 2008, 02:57 PM~11265862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, nice Wall Street circa 1985 haircut.


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 6 2008, 07:24 AM~11272478
> *Wow, nice Wall Street circa 1985 haircut.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA




----------



## Badass94Cad

:roflmao:

Because some people need step-by-step directions. :ugh:


----------



## NINJA




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 6 2008, 10:12 AM~11274463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE DILDO SPECIAL


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 6 2008, 02:26 PM~11274574
> *THE DILDO SPECIAL
> *


 :thumbsup: nice touch


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 6 2008, 10:30 AM~11274612
> *:thumbsup: nice touch
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 6 2008, 02:49 PM~11274813
> *:biggrin:
> *


Mayhem and Nancy riding the dildo special to donkey punch town


----------



## NINJA




----------



## Badass94Cad

:roflmao: Dildo Special :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 6 2008, 11:19 AM~11275128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAA


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 6 2008, 04:17 PM~11275641
> *HAHAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahaha


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 6 2008, 12:57 PM~11274313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS COMFIRMS LAC LIFE IS A CLOSET **** :uh:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 6 2008, 06:00 PM~11276594
> *THATS COMFIRMS LAC LIFE IS A CLOSET **** :uh:
> *


nice try, but even if that was me how does that make me a *** if I was fucking a chic. at least I'm not riding "Bitch" on a moped with another guy....now that's gay


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 6 2008, 05:10 PM~11276666
> *nice try, but even if that was me how does that make me a *** if I was fucking a chic. at least I'm not riding "Bitch" on a moped with another guy....now that's gay
> *


JERKING OFF TO CARTOONS IS GAY.. I KNOW UR GAY BROTHER TAUGHT U THAT AFTER HE GOT OUT OF CATHOLIC SCHOOL BUT NO PREACHING OF UR GAYNESS HERE PALL WORK WEB SITE


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 6 2008, 06:28 PM~11276806
> *JERKING OFF TO CARTOONS IS GAY.. I KNOW UR GAY BROTHER TAUGHT U THAT AFTER HE GOT OUT OF CATHOLIC SCHOOL BUT NO PREACHING OF UR GAYNESS HERE PALL WORK WEB SITE
> *


and who's jerking off to cartoons? not me.....guilty conscience???????


----------



## Scrilla

BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA.... :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 6 2008, 12:19 PM~11275128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHHA BAHAHAHAHA SHEEEAHAHAHAHAHAIT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mayhem = Pink Sock Sucker


----------



## Infamous James

:0 BWORRRRFS


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 7 2008, 08:33 AM~11283201
> *:uh:
> *


LISTEN YOUNG MAN IVE HAD ABOUT ENOUGH OF YOUR LOOKIN AT MY CROTCH :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 7 2008, 11:28 AM~11283159
> * :biggrin:
> *


1lo64= drinks cum out his husbands ass


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: MORRRRFFFF


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOF


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Think I'm getting another Chihuahua


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 7 2008, 01:04 PM~11283882
> *Think I'm getting another Chihuahua
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 7 2008, 09:33 AM~11283629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 sweeet jeeebis


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 7 2008, 03:22 PM~11286156
> *:0 sweeet jeeebis
> *


Gods son II


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 7 2008, 07:33 PM~11287320
> *Gods son II
> *


III


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 7 2008, 11:33 AM~11283629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 7 2008, 11:23 PM~11289484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




With All The ******* Moving Up North, Guess The Frenchie Is Trying Hard To Fit In... :roflmao:


----------



## suddy64

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 7 2008, 10:33 AM~11283629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's the theme for the new interior dog -----PUSSY.---He he. :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Aug 7 2008, 04:33 PM~11287320-->
> 
> 
> 
> Gods son II
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: IF THAT WAS GODS SON II I WOULD DE VIRGINITIZE THAT ACE
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Aug 7 2008, 07:58 PM~11289191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: WAHAHAHAHAH BUMHEM


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 8 2008, 10:44 AM~11292675
> *:uh: IF THAT WAS GODS SON II I WOULD DE VIRGINITIZE THAT ACE
> 
> :uh: WAHAHAHAHAH BUMHEM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 8 2008, 09:10 AM~11292840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 YUMMY


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Aug 7 2008, 09:58 PM~11289191-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Aug 7 2008, 10:23 PM~11289484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nosad:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 7 2008, 08:23 PM~11289484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHAHAHHA :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Aug 9 2008, 09:00 AM~11300317-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Aug 9 2008, 09:01 AM~11300321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahahahha


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 9 2008, 11:01 AM~11300321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


D-CHEESE PUT UR TONGUE BACK IN HIS PENIS IS IN HIS PANTS :angry:


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 10 2008, 07:56 PM~11310594
> *D-CHEESE PUT UR TONGUE BACK IN HIS PENIS IS IN HIS PANTS :angry:
> *


sorry homie i'm white :biggrin: 

like U duval


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Aug 7 2008, 10:58 PM~11289191-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 02:46 PM~11294294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 12:00 PM~11300317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Aug 9 2008, 12:01 PM~11300321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






*wahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha*


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 11 2008, 07:07 AM~11313068
> *sorry homie i'm white  :biggrin:
> 
> like  U duval
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bahahahaha shortshortsowned


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Badass94Cad

:thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 11 2008, 07:16 PM~11318909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## FORGIVEN

SHES FOR SALE MAYHEM?  need her gone asap


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :0 damnnnnnn sweet ass ride mang!! you know the next question........


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 12 2008, 01:27 PM~11324040
> *SHES FOR SALE MAYHEM?    need her gone asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DUVAL

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 12 2008, 01:27 PM~11324040
> *SHES FOR SALE MAYHEM?    need her gone asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 14 2008, 07:05 PM~11345617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

:yes:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 14 2008, 06:13 PM~11346653
> *FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP
> *


+ A WACK WACK JAB JAB PUNCH PULL FIST


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 13 2008, 11:02 PM~11338827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 15 2008, 10:22 AM~11350805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No
No
No
No
NO

:barf:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 15 2008, 08:24 AM~11350820
> *No
> No
> No
> No
> NO
> 
> :barf:
> *


 :uh: YOU WOULD HUSK THEM KANKLES LIKE A COBB OF CORN


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 15 2008, 10:25 AM~11350830
> *:uh: YOU WOULD HUSK THEM KANKLES LIKE A COBB OF CORN
> *


She's so fat, she has dimples on her calves. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 15 2008, 10:31 AM~11350857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


I'm sorry, but all I can think of seeing this pic is "I GOT DEEZ CHEEZEBURGERZ!!!" :0


----------



## Badass94Cad

SPY PHOTOS OF MAYHEM'S NEW 200CC BOBBER







































:0


----------



## Infamous James

WHAH CAWK BOBBER :uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Badass94Cad

My buddy just called...He was on the highway and people kept driving by giving him the finger and dirty looks, so he pulled over and saw the sign on his trailer. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 15 2008, 10:27 AM~11351656
> *My buddy just called...He was on the highway and people kept driving by giving him the finger and dirty looks, so he pulled over and saw the sign on his trailer. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: UNBENOWNED TO HIM


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 15 2008, 11:22 AM~11350805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 15 2008, 01:27 PM~11351656
> *My buddy just called...He was on the highway and people kept driving by giving him the finger and dirty looks, so he pulled over and saw the sign on his trailer. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *




:rofl:


----------



## God's Son2

lets talk about ______.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 15 2008, 01:49 PM~11353094
> *lets talk about ______.
> *


vaginas :uh:


----------



## jdilla27

mayhem has a large one


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Aug 15 2008, 03:32 PM~11353931
> *mayhem has a large one
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Aug 15 2008, 03:32 PM~11353931
> *mayhem has a large one
> *


 :uh:


----------



## jdilla27

imfamous james has an even larger vagina. like a black hole that sucks everything in.


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Aug 15 2008, 05:04 PM~11354472
> *imfamous james has an even larger vagina. like a black hole that sucks everything in.
> *


and? :uh:


----------



## jdilla27

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 15 2008, 09:07 PM~11356211
> *and? :uh:
> *


bwhahahahaha lol finally a place where someone can take a joke


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Aug 16 2008, 02:19 AM~11357122
> *bwhahahahaha lol finally a place where someone can take a joke
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 16 2008, 02:26 PM~11359320
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 16 2008, 04:54 PM~11359792
> *:cheesy:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: GOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 16 2008, 09:30 PM~11361297
> *:uh: GOOOOOOOOOO
> *






:scrutinize:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Aug 15 2008, 08:04 PM~11354472
> *imfamous james has an even larger vagina. like a black hole that sucks everything in.
> *


true i lost my keys and my car in there!!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 19 2008, 09:38 AM~11381326
> *true i lost my keys and my car in there!!!
> *


 :uh: AND YOUR MOPED BUT I SHAT THAT THING OUT LIKE A BAD BURRITO


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 16 2008, 07:54 PM~11361078
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

INFAMOUS MANGINA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 19 2008, 09:49 AM~11381407
> *INFAMOUS MANGINA
> *


BLUEBAWLS QUEERO :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 19 2008, 11:51 AM~11381423
> *BLUEBAWLS QUEERO :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT A WAY TO HELP U WITH UR GHEYNESS..TAKE UR NOSE OUT OF UR FATHER BUTTHOLE..


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 19 2008, 09:55 AM~11381445
> *I GOT A WAY TO HELP U WITH UR GHEYNESS..TAKE UR NOSE OUT OF UR FATHER BUTTHOLE..
> *


WHY? :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Gear son........he don't know


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## Badass94Cad

I remember when this topic was amusing.


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 19 2008, 12:03 PM~11381526
> *I remember when this topic was amusing.
> *


LIKE TAMPA BAY RUNNNING THE FOOTBALL UP THE PATS ASS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 19 2008, 12:04 PM~11381533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS THE GHEYEST PERSON ON LIL BESIDE KAKALAK :0


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 19 2008, 12:05 PM~11381536
> *LIKE TAMPA BAY RUNNNING THE FOOTBALL UP THE PATS ASS  :0  :biggrin:
> *


You love the idea of a football up men's asses.











And you look like Mayor McCheese. :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 19 2008, 12:07 PM~11381547
> *You love the idea of a football up men's asses.
> And you look like Mayor McCheese.  :0
> *


I SEE UR PIC ON UR AVATAR IS WAITING FOR A SUPERSONIC SIT UP :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 19 2008, 12:07 PM~11381546
> *THATS THE GHEYEST PERSON ON LIL BESIDE KAKALAK :0
> *


You can't see the 15 dudes off camera chasing him down to beat his ass. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 19 2008, 12:08 PM~11381562
> *I SEE UR PIC ON UR AVATAR IS WAITING FOR A SUPERSONIC SIT UP  :biggrin:
> *


D-Cheeze let me down. :tears: I was expecting some epic p-shops with that pic.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 19 2008, 12:08 PM~11381563
> *You can't see the 15 dudes off camera chasing him down to beat his ass.  :biggrin:
> *


NO BUT IT DOES NOT SUPRISE ME IF IT HAPPENED.. :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 19 2008, 12:10 PM~11381577
> *NO BUT IT DOES NOT SUPRISE ME IF IT HAPPENED.. :cheesy:
> *


Actually, I heard he was playing a game of Capture the *** with Duval's Zero. :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 19 2008, 12:12 PM~11381591
> *Actually, I heard he was playing a game of Capture the *** with Duval's Zero.  :0
> *


PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPEND :angry:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 19 2008, 12:13 PM~11381598
> *PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPEND  :angry:
> *










<--Duval's boner stage right


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 19 2008, 01:07 PM~11381546
> *THATS THE GHEYEST PERSON ON LIL BESIDE KAKALAK :0
> *




:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 20 2008, 03:43 PM~11394669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: ONLY U WOULD KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: only by watching ewe


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 20 2008, 11:18 PM~11398561
> *:uh: only by watching ewe
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Scrilla

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 20 2008, 12:43 PM~11394669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAYHEM STYLE :uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 24 2008, 02:03 PM~11425228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahahaha duvals beer bellyo


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

TTMFT


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 20 2008, 03:17 PM~11652176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT
> *


FRENCHIES BABY MAMMA :0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: dad


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 22 2008, 08:23 AM~11664070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I KNOW I KNOW


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 22 2008, 11:23 AM~11664070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 24 2008, 05:03 PM~11425228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ceosean_@Sep 23 2008, 08:20 PM~11681878
> *Check out http://yourwhip.com awesome site!!!!!! you can create car clubs and create personal member page example page http://yourwhip.com/badknight Show Off Your Whip 24/7
> *


I AM GONNA HAVE TO PASS :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by ceosean_@Sep 23 2008, 09:20 PM~11681878
> *Check out http://yourwhip.com awesome site!!!!!! you can create car clubs and create personal member page example page http://yourwhip.com/badknight Show Off Your Whip 24/7
> *


 :uh: pure garbage...gtfo of here with all that bullshit :thumbsdown:


----------



## DUVAL

MAYHEMS DADDY :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 23 2008, 06:03 PM~11677724
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 25 2008, 08:23 PM~11701795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahhahahaha true tauk


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 27 2008, 02:22 AM~11712516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wajhahahahahhahahahha


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 30 2008, 11:05 AM~11737279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bahhhhaaaawwwww


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: ganghem


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 30 2008, 11:51 AM~11737757
> *:uh: ganghem
> *


x2 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## titslover

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 30 2008, 08:58 PM~11744461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF hahhahahahahah


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 30 2008, 10:58 PM~11744461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf :0


----------



## MAYHEM

BAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 30 2008, 11:05 AM~11737279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Scrilla

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

whahahahahahahahaha


----------



## warrantykiller04

To tha mutha fuckin top!

for more goofy pics of mayhem!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 27 2008, 01:22 AM~11712516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PEDO OWND


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: yep....thats meyhan....just a horrible pedo


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 10 2008, 11:09 PM~11835395
> *:uh: yep....thats meyhan....just a horrible pedo
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: you german sheppard rider


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 11 2008, 12:22 AM~11835490
> *:uh: you german sheppard rider
> *





X2...




I Bet His Pooch Loves Peanut Butter...


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

"dramatic hippie" my favorite one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## D-Cheeze

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 11 2008, 02:46 AM~11836520
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: GOD UR FUCKED UP :nosad:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: MAN U GUYS REALLY FUCKED UP A GREAT THREAD


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 11 2008, 02:39 PM~11838218
> *:uh: MAN U GUYS REALLY FUCKED UP A GREAT THREAD
> *






:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 11 2008, 10:39 AM~11838218
> *:uh: MAN U GUYS REALLY FUCKED UP A GREAT THREAD
> *


YA THINK ?


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 11 2008, 12:06 PM~11837726
> *:uh: GOD UR FUCKED UP  :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

wahahah


----------



## MAYHEM

wtffffffffffffffffffffff ahahahaha


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

TTB


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 14 2008, 11:09 AM~11857065
> *TTB
> *





:yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 14 2008, 07:09 AM~11857065
> *TTB
> *


to the butt ?


----------



## Nasty

This topic should be closed, you dont even have this car anymore u snott lickin donkey fart :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 15 2008, 10:12 AM~11868466
> *to the butt ?
> *


TICKLES TINY BALLS :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 15 2008, 07:13 AM~11868474
> *TICKLES TINY BALLS :dunno:
> *


whatever your into :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 15 2008, 11:18 AM~11868898
> *whatever your into  :uh:
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

hopefully this will temporarily extinguish any gayness in this thread..........................................................................................................but i doubt it will do any good :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

owe noice


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 15 2008, 09:13 AM~11868473
> *This topic should be closed, you dont even have this car anymore u snott lickin donkey fart :uh:
> *


 not to mention that the car hasnt been seen in a few hundred pages :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 16 2008, 07:57 PM~11885482
> *not to mention that the car hasnt been seen in a few hundred pages :angry:
> *


didnt he sell that shit?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Oct 15 2008, 11:13 AM~11868473-->
> 
> 
> 
> This topic should be closed, you dont even have this car anymore u snott lickin donkey fart :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look u obese sac of donkey shit you look like a 10 bls bag stuffed with 500 bls of fresh donkey shit,you geezer pleaser
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 16 2008, 08:08 PM~11885604
> *didnt he sell that shit?
> *


yes what a great sence you have :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

wahhahhahahahhahaa


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 17 2008, 04:42 AM~11890359
> *wahhahhahahahhahaa
> *


x1,000,000


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 16 2008, 09:01 PM~11886204
> *
> yes what a great set you have :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 17 2008, 07:28 AM~11890802
> *x1,000,000
> *


 :uh: ahah damn rich dont you sleep???


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

wahhahaha fuck look at that fester staring down that cawkahahaha


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Oct 15 2008, 10:13 AM~11868473-->
> 
> 
> 
> This topic should be closed, you dont even have this car anymore u snott lickin donkey fart :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brett_@Oct 16 2008, 06:57 PM~11885482
> *not to mention that the car hasnt been seen in a few hundred pages :angry:
> *


still one of the best topics on lay it low


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 17 2008, 01:31 PM~11895704
> *still one of the best topics on lay it low
> *


NOT SURE I AGREE :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by classic customs+Oct 17 2008, 05:31 PM~11895704-->
> 
> 
> 
> still one of the best topics on lay it low
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Oct 17 2008, 05:53 PM~11895944
> *NOT SURE I AGREE  :0
> *


HE MEANS FUNNIEST


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 17 2008, 05:53 PM~11895944
> *NOT SURE I AGREE  :0
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:barf:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 17 2008, 06:08 PM~11896664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crazy kids. they should be using that for tampon tea mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 17 2008, 08:07 PM~11897222
> *crazy kids. they should be using that for tampon tea mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


tampon tea is waaaay overrated :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

fxl149qpkxU&feature


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 17 2008, 08:07 PM~11897222
> *crazy kids. they should be using that for tampon tea mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 17 2008, 04:25 PM~11897427
> *fxl149qpkxU&feature
> *


 :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 17 2008, 07:34 PM~11897490
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## God's Son2

f46-JS4yNng&feature


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 17 2008, 02:31 PM~11895704
> *still one of the best topics on lay it low
> *


your gotdamn right about that momo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 21 2008, 01:21 PM~11929166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTTFTTT


TO 
THE 
TOP
FOR 
THE 
TAMPON
TOPIC


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## KAKALAK

:barf:


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... :yes:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476 ... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:



The Hardwork Is Done And The Majority Of The Sought-After Parts I Have... A Real Clean Start And Everything You Pretty Much Need To Go The Extra Mile...


Here It Is Sprayed With The Paint Im Providing Along With The Grille And Badge Installed:










SKEET SKEET SKEET! I Think I Messed Myself... :biggrin:


Let Me Know...


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## buffitout

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 22 2008, 12:06 PM~11940681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHHAHAHA AWESOME


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 23 2008, 12:56 PM~11951093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

haha...ha


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 23 2008, 09:41 AM~11950898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHAHHA WORD


----------



## DUVAL

GOD'S SON


----------



## Infamous James

WHAHA GODS SOWNED


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mohem is ghey


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 24 2008, 06:38 AM~11960751
> *Mohem is ghey
> *


 :uh: mohem ....you mean gayhem


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 24 2008, 07:38 AM~11960751
> *Mohem is ghey
> *


MOLEHEM IS A WEINER :thumbsdown:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 25 2008, 07:10 PM~11972054
> *MOLEHEM IS A WEINER :thumbsdown:
> *




Agreed... :yes:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 27 2008, 07:38 PM~11990220
> *
> *


 :uh: ... i would be pissed .....pissin on the carpet :0


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 28 2008, 05:54 PM~11997153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

BWAHHAHA GOOD ONE CHEESIE


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM

bahaha asspipes


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 28 2008, 11:23 PM~12001433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 29 2008, 02:00 AM~12002421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Bwahahahahaa... :rofl:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 29 2008, 02:37 PM~12006737
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


YYYYYYYYYYYYYY :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mayhem or anybody know the name of the chick second from the left?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: REPOST


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 30 2008, 07:01 AM~12013459
> *:uh: REPOST
> *


www.roxannesnewds.com/topless


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 30 2008, 07:45 AM~12013409
> *Mayhem or anybody know the name of the chick second from the left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MOOMOO :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 30 2008, 12:08 PM~12016239
> *www.roxannesnewds.com/topless
> *


 :uh: RICKROLLED.COM? WTF IS TAHT I AINT CLICKEN ON NO INTERNETSISSERIOUSBUSINESS.COM TYPE SONG AGAIN


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 30 2008, 01:44 PM~12016553
> *:uh: RICKROLLED.COM? WTF IS TAHT I AINT CLICKEN ON NO INTERNETSISSERIOUSBUSINESS.COM TYPE SONG AGAIN
> *


Why you Rick Blockin


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 30 2008, 08:45 AM~12013409
> *Mayhem or anybody know the name of the chick second from the left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lea


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 30 2008, 12:54 PM~12016640
> *Why you Rick Blockin
> *


WAHAH I WAS RIGHT WITHOUT EVEN KNOWING.... :uh: JUST LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: WTF U LOOKIN AT YA CRAZY ASS STRANGER??


----------



## MAYHEM

weres that pic of me with 1lo64 being my girl groupie at the car show ahahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 30 2008, 01:56 PM~12016664
> *lea
> *


:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 30 2008, 12:56 PM~12016664
> *STEVEN
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Oct 30 2008, 02:03 PM~12016738-->
> 
> 
> 
> weres that pic of me with  STEVEN being my girl groupie at the car show ahahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Oct 30 2008, 02:09 PM~12016802
> *:uh:
> *


Who is this STEVEN he's referring to?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 30 2008, 01:10 PM~12016818
> *Who is this STEVEN he's referring to?
> *


 :uh: HIS POST OPP GYNACOLOGICAL EXPLORER IM SURE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 30 2008, 02:15 PM~12016849
> *:uh: HIS POST OPP GYNACOLOGICAL EXPLORER IM SURE
> *


and analogical explorer


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YES HES A BOOTYTALOGICAL SPELUNKER FOR SHERR


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

He doesn't take estrogen blockers after his cycles, I'm sure the transformation is almost complete.


----------



## MAYHEM

idiots


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 30 2008, 02:26 PM~12016947
> *idiots
> *


Gurl, don't go away mad.........gurl, just go away


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 30 2008, 04:27 PM~12016960
> *Gurl, don't go away mad.........gurl, just go away
> *


:uh: 

u have the pshop of u being the car show groupie u ***


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 30 2008, 03:17 PM~12016869
> *and analogical explorer
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 30 2008, 01:27 PM~12016960
> *Gurl, don't go away mad.........gurl, just go away
> *


 :uh: BECAUSE HEES LIIIIIIVING IN A MATERIAL WORLD
AND MAYYYHEMS A MATERIAL GIRL


----------



## Infamous James

> I NEVER KNEW VENGENCE WAS A CHICK WICH CHICK ARE YOU???YOU LOOK LIKE A ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: BARRRRRFFFFAWHHAWHAWHA


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAAAAARFAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DUVAL

> I NEVER KNEW VENGENCE WAS A CHICK WICH CHICK ARE YOU???YOU LOOK LIKE A ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: BARRRRRFFFFAWHHAWHAWHA
> 
> 
> 
> THATS MAYHEMS BISHZ :0
Click to expand...


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 30 2008, 04:16 PM~12017344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WERES UR HELMET AT TARD :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 30 2008, 02:18 PM~12017367
> *WERES UR HELMET AT TARD :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: STILL IN YOUR BED FROM LAST NIGHT YA CROCK RIDIN TURTLE RIDER


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 30 2008, 11:00 PM~12022808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bAAHAHAAFOKKK


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahaha fartowned


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 31 2008, 01:51 PM~12026007
> *wahahahaha fartowned
> *


FUCK MAYHEM :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 31 2008, 03:36 PM~12026404
> *FUCK MAYHEM  :biggrin:
> *


fuck duvals anals :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: u midget


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

BEST TOPIC EVER


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: 24/7 365


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 1 2008, 01:00 PM~12033932
> *:uh: 24/7 365
> *


for shizzle my nizzle


----------



## Infamous James

x7 ya grizzly bear lookin bastard


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Boner


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 3 2008, 07:05 AM~12045409
> *Boner
> *


MAYHEM WANTS PICS :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 3 2008, 01:51 PM~12047159
> *MAYHEM WANTS PICS  :0
> *


THAT DOESN'T SUPRISE ANYONE.. A DICK WITH HAIRY FEET ALL OVE IT :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Nov 3 2008, 12:51 PM~12047159-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAYHEM WANTS PICS  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 3 2008, 01:14 PM~12047376
> *THAT DOESN'T SUPRISE ANYONE.. A DICK WITH HAIRY FEET ALL OVE IT  :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: yes his surname is Harry Coxinfeet


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 3 2008, 04:10 PM~12048415
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 3 2008, 11:56 PM~12054556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahhahaha garfffffffff


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 4 2008, 03:18 PM~12057842
> *:uh:
> *


let this sorry excuse for a build topic die :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2008, 02:21 PM~12057859
> *let this sorry excuse for a build topic die :uh:
> *


then stop posting in it you blowjob weld bastard


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2008, 12:21 PM~12057859
> *let this sorry excuse for a build topic die :uh:
> *


 :uh: STFU THERES GOLD IN HERE YA BASTARD


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Nov 4 2008, 04:58 PM~12058786-->
> 
> 
> 
> then stop posting in it you blowjob weld bastard
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you posted before me shit for brains :uh: :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Nov 4 2008, 05:01 PM~12058841
> *:uh: STFU THERES GOLD IN HERE YA BASTARD
> *


fools gold aint worth anything :nosad: take your own advice :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2008, 02:06 PM~12058878
> *you posted before me shit for brains :uh:  :0
> 
> fools gold aint worth anything :nosad: take your own advice :0
> *


 :uh: WUT ADVICE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 4 2008, 04:01 PM~12058841
> *:uh: STFU THERES GOLD IN HERE YA BASTARD
> *


WAHAHA TRUE I HAD A BIG FOKKIN LAUGH READING THE 1ST 70 PAGES AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 4 2008, 03:58 PM~12058786
> *then stop posting in it you blowjob weld bastard
> *




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA... :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 4 2008, 09:15 PM~12064143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


omgwahahahah


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahahahaha


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

zzzzzzzzzzzzz :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: wahhaha meeham's brother


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous Cawkjockey_@Nov 6 2008, 04:15 PM~12081721
> *:uh: wahhaha meeham's brother
> *


u infoulmafous


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 6 2008, 11:44 AM~12079554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:420:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 6 2008, 02:55 PM~12082085
> *u infoulmafous
> *


--------------------

www.mayhemsyndicate.com

No hidden links. Thanks, Gary.


WAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH MOYHAM GOT OWNED BY GARY THE LINK HATER


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Infamous James

:uh:U KEEP STEPPIN ON SAC LIFE'S NUTZZ


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 13 2008, 11:19 AM~12144530
> *:uh:U KEEP STEPPIN ON  SAC LIFE'S NUTZZ
> *


 :biggrin: FUCK MRS PRISSY PANTS.... :0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: NAW I GOTTA MAN


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 13 2008, 11:24 AM~12144558
> *:uh: NAW  I GOTTA MAN
> *


HE SWALLOWS :angry:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442133


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 17 2008, 02:25 AM~12177746
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

garbage :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 17 2008, 02:58 PM~12181101
> *CANADA IS garbage :uh:
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Does Gayhem even own a lowrider?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 17 2008, 03:38 PM~12181472
> *Does Gayhem even own a lowrider?
> *


DOES GAYLO64 STILL HAVE A 2 PUMP 'PISTON PUMPS ' SET UP TO HIS LOOSE ASS TO 3 WHEEL AND HOP IT BACK IN HIS ASS PIPE?


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 17 2008, 08:31 AM~12178182
> *:uh:
> *




Same Look When Your Man Skeets On Your Face? 



:barf:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 17 2008, 03:51 PM~12181598
> *Same Look When Your Man Skeets On Your Face?
> :barf:
> *


wahahahahahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 17 2008, 02:50 PM~12181588
> *DOES GAYLO64 STILL HAVE A 2 PUMP 'PISTON PUMPS ' SET UP TO HIS  LOOSE ASS TO 3 WHEEL AND HOP IT BACK IN HIS ASS PIPE?
> *


WTF....... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahaha i have no clue ahahahaha


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 17 2008, 03:38 PM~12181472
> *Does Gayhem even own a lowrider?
> *


NO HE GOT A BIKE WITH TRAINING WHEELS ON IT,,,,FUCKEN CANADIANS...... :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 17 2008, 04:34 PM~12181971
> *NO HE GOT A BIKE WITH TRAINING WHEELS ON IT,,,,FUCKEN CANADIANS...... :angry:
> *


and?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 17 2008, 01:50 PM~12181588
> *DOES GAYLO64 STILL HAVE A 2 PUMP 'PISTON PUMPS ' SET UP TO HIS  LOOSE ASS TO 3 WHEEL AND HOP IT BACK IN HIS ASS PIPE?
> *


 WAAGAGA U DRUNK ON MAPLE SYRUP ASS BASTARD


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 17 2008, 04:46 PM~12182069
> * WAAGAGA U DRUNK ON MAPLE SYRUP ASS BASTARD
> *





BWAHAHAHAHAHAA... :roflmao:




sterOWNED.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 17 2008, 04:59 PM~12182194
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAA...  :roflmao:
> sterOWNED.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 17 2008, 05:00 PM~12182204
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

HERROW


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 17 2008, 05:32 PM~12182616
> *HERROW
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: LOOKA LIKA MAAN


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 17 2008, 05:21 PM~12182478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 18 2008, 06:06 PM~12193550
> *:uh:
> *




DUDE LOOKA LIKA LADY...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 18 2008, 10:24 PM~12196115
> *DUDE LOOKA LIKA MY DADY...
> *


 :biggrin: FIXED


----------



## MAYHEM

bwarfffffffffffff


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 19 2008, 11:41 AM~12200309
> *bwarfffffffffffff
> *




:barf:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: HE LOVES THAT SHIT


----------



## God's Son2

infamous you are cool


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 22 2008, 02:26 PM~12230564
> *infamous you are cool
> *


AND U CARESS SATAN'S BALLS :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 22 2008, 04:54 PM~12230723
> *AND U CARESS SATAN'S BALLS :uh:
> *


YOU HAVE SATAN IN YOU :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 22 2008, 07:50 PM~12232422
> *YOU HAVE SATAN IN YOU :uh:
> *


 :uh: SO THAT WAS U CARESSING MY BAWLS EARLIER??


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 23 2008, 02:14 AM~12233912
> *:uh: SO THAT WAS U CARESSING MY BAWLS EARLIER??
> *


no, that was satan


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: if youre scared go to church


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 23 2008, 05:36 PM~12236538
> *:uh: if youre scared go to church
> *


i'm scarred of Hell, so i will


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## D-Cheeze

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

wah!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## DUVAL

:uh: GHEY


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 28 2008, 03:38 PM~12281942
> *:uh: GHEY
> *


yEA BUT eARTH fRIENDLY...vERY LITTLE WATER IS NEED.... :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 28 2008, 02:44 PM~12281969
> *yEA BUT eARTH fRIENDLY...vERY LITTLE WATER IS NEED.... :uh:
> *


GO EAT SHIT................THAT POST WAS GHEY DAMN IT :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 28 2008, 03:51 PM~12282015
> *GO EAT SHIT................THAT POST WAS GHEY DAMN IT  :biggrin:
> *


tHAT'S WHY i CAME HERE... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 28 2008, 11:36 AM~12281927
> *wah!
> *


DOUBLE WAH !


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989

:scrutinize:


----------



## D-Cheeze

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Infamous James

this topic has hit an all time high :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 29 2008, 02:55 PM~12289462
> *this topic has hit an all time high :uh:
> *


fo shizzle


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: yes bizzle


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

WTF?


:roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 28 2008, 02:37 PM~12281932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cheacar and chea zuit suit ahahha


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## Scrilla

Oh My GHEY... :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 2 2008, 01:25 AM~12309367
> *Oh My GHEY... :uh:
> *


you coming up to the cinco show?


----------



## Scrilla

Most Likely... You Gonna Have Some of That "Jesus Juice" On Ice?  




:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: alter boy skeet?? barfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989

tgif....


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: tickle gargoyle intestines ferociously?









:0 mayhem owns all these cars now...hes a quadrillionaire


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 5 2008, 11:51 AM~12343446
> *:uh: tickle gargoyle intestines ferociously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 mayhem owns all these cars now...hes a quadrillionaire
> *


Only in Mayhems dreams....He's married now... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 5 2008, 09:47 AM~12343907
> *Only in Mayhems dreams....He's married now... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: YES, AND STEVE HIS HUSBAND DOENST LET HIM DO SHIT ANYMORE :angry:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 5 2008, 12:48 PM~12343919
> *:uh: YES, AND STEVE HIS HUSBAND DOENST LET HIM DO SHIT ANYMORE :angry:
> *


H ah a :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 5 2008, 12:23 PM~12345361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: PROBLY DELETED :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 18 2008, 02:08 PM~11903873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wut color is that mayhem


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 6 2008, 06:16 PM~12355587
> *:uh: PROBLY DELETED :cheesy:
> *


WHY ? THERES NO PENIS SHOWING


----------



## Scrilla

Mayhems Ated Da Painus... :0


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 5 2008, 03:23 PM~12345361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## orange_juiced

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Dec 7 2008, 04:55 PM~12361338
> *wut color is that mayhem
> *



house of kolor kandy cobalt blue


----------



## jdilla27




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 6 2008, 06:16 PM~12355587
> *:uh: PROBLY DELETED :cheesy:
> *


FOR SURE


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

Agreed... :yes:


----------



## Infamous James

:around:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ASS TO MOUF


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 16 2008, 07:36 PM~12448723
> *ASS TO MOUF
> *




:0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 15 2008, 08:36 AM~12433745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

He Loves His Raw... :barf:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Infamous James

WHAAHAH THAT NGGA FELL OFF THE EARFF..HE HATES ERRRYBODY :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Where's this phag been?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 31 2008, 12:21 PM~12569360
> *Where's this big dicked sexy beast been,i wish for his ballz on my chin every night?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 31 2008, 12:46 PM~12569945
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


It's been said that you've been getting daily prostate exams, just because.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 15 2008, 11:36 AM~12433745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: KINDA LOOKS LIKE ME :scrutinize:


----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nah


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 31 2008, 02:44 PM~12570367
> *:uh: KINDA LOOKS LIKE ME  :scrutinize:
> *




You Mean It Isnt You? :dunno:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 31 2008, 05:43 PM~12571686
> *You Mean It Isnt You? :dunno:
> *


 :angry: NO


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 31 2008, 07:12 PM~12572485
> *:angry: NO
> *




Well Ill Be Damned... :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Where's this Gay-Rod been?


----------



## Procta




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Procta_@Jan 13 2009, 10:44 AM~12690659
> *
> *


Not you, Mayhem :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Teh Ghey


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## Procta

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 13 2009, 11:52 AM~12690725
> *Not you, Mayhem :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Procta_@Jan 13 2009, 11:03 AM~12690832
> *lmao
> 
> 
> *


Wrong smiley newb

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA... :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 13 2009, 11:57 AM~12690772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Shes A Nasty Whore... :yes: And I Likes It... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Scrilla

:wow:


----------



## Infamous James

> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: :uh: :uh:
> x 1.9 quadrillion


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

WERS DA PICS OF DIS ASSBAGS CAR? 
SCROLLD THRU LYK 20PAGES WAS NUTN BUT BULLCHET :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 17 2009, 12:21 AM~12730410
> *WERS DA PICS OF DIS ASSBAGS CAR?
> SCROLLD THRU LYK 20PAGES WAS NUTN BUT BULLCHET :uh:
> *


 :uh: ONLY 20? GET SOME TRI FOCALS..ITS 511 PAGES OF BULLSHIT...SWEET SWEET SLIMEY BULLSHIT


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 17 2009, 12:23 AM~12730429
> *:uh: ONLY 20? GET SOME TRI FOCALS..ITS 511 PAGES OF BULLSHIT...SWEET SWEET SLIMEY BULLSHIT
> *


:uh: :cheesy: 
DUZ GAYHEM EVN OWN A LOWRIDR?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 8 2006, 11:50 AM~6722919
> *BOZOS FUCKIN UP A PERFECTLY GOOD TREAD ,YOU DESERVE  ANAL WARTS!!
> *


BWHAHAAHHAAHH FUKN GONAD GOBBLR :uh: 

כוס אמאמשך יקנדי מנייק שלא עומד לו בלי כדורים יאוכל יבולע!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

THIS THREAD SAWKS... :angry:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

How's it going MAYHEM?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: mayhem cant see or hear you....he lost a fight to an attack elf who poked his eyes out and popped his ear drums


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

teh ghey


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 17 2009, 05:38 PM~12733860
> *:uh: mayhem cant see or hear you....he lost a fight to an attack elf who poked his eyes out and popped his ear drums
> *


Dam... :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

WORST TOPIC EVER


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Does Gayhem even Low-ride?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:nosad:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 19 2009, 09:35 AM~12748408
> *Does Gayhem even Low-ride?
> *


NOT anymore .......he's a bobber ryder


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 19 2009, 11:59 AM~12748589
> *NOT anymore .......he's a bobber
> *


Fixed


----------



## eastside1989

He will ride again I know he will.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:yes:




CAWKS...


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 19 2009, 10:59 AM~12748589
> *NOT anymore .......he's a bobber hider
> *


fikst


----------



## D-Cheeze

WORST TOPIC EVER ....AND EVER


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 19 2009, 12:27 PM~12749671
> *WORST TOPIC EVER ....AND EVER
> *


X2


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Jan 19 2009, 01:27 PM~12749671-->
> 
> 
> 
> WORST TOPIC EVER ....AND EVER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Jan 19 2009, 01:32 PM~12749719
> *X2
> *


 :uh: tell it like it izzzz


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Bob'n knobber


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 19 2009, 12:58 PM~12749963
> *Bob'n knobber
> *


X2


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## D-Cheeze

boboon


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 19 2009, 01:58 PM~12749963
> *Bob'n knobber
> *


gayhems a knob slobber


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## DUVAL

EITHER U HAVE A HUGE CRUSH ON GHEYHAM OR UR BORD AS FUCK :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 19 2009, 07:42 PM~12754121
> *EITHER U HAVE A HUGE CRUSH ON GHEYHAM OR UR BORD AS FUCK :dunno:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## DUVAL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
UR ISSUES ARE MORE FUCKED UP THEM MINE....WELCOME TO THE CLUB OF CRAZY


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze

just trying to up my post count


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## God's Son2

hi everybody


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
D-Cheeze Oct 2004 31,292 201 1.92% 
~FULLTIMER~ Feb 2006 7,988 102 0.97% 
"MR. OSO" Jul 2006 1,132 70 0.67% 
RO 4 LIFE Sep 2005 10,435 63 0.60% 
Ragtop Ted Sep 2007 7,473 61 0.58% 
certified g Aug 2008 57 54 0.52% 
MR1450 May 2005 16,749 51 0.49% 
mr.fisheye Jan 2008 3,417 46 0.44% 
SWIPH Oct 2005 3,840 45 0.43% 
FiveNine619 Jan 2004 3,482 44 0.42%


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Jan 19 2009, 07:08 PM~12752099-->
> 
> 
> 
> boboon
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 19 2009, 08:11 PM~12752791
> *gayhems a knob slobber
> *


Yep


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

wat


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 21 2009, 01:01 AM~12767728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




"THROW A GAY ON THAT BITCH" 




:roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 22 2009, 10:26 PM~12787958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


XXXS shirt that ghey boi is wearing


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 22 2009, 09:39 PM~12788149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shwahaha


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 22 2009, 09:39 PM~12788149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 23 2009, 06:39 AM~12790487
> *XXXS shirt that ghey boi is wearing
> *


:yessad:
n das aftr he got in2 steroids n enzyte pills :around:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 23 2009, 05:57 PM~12796301
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 hawwwwwwwttttt


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Jan 23 2009, 07:26 PM~12797007-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Jan 23 2009, 07:34 PM~12797079
> *:0 hawwwwwwwttttt
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:rofl:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 24 2009, 02:45 AM~12799967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahaha i love that one :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989

:scrutinize:


----------



## Infamous James

:tears:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 25 2009, 04:19 PM~12810698
> *wahaha i love that one :uh:
> *


:rofl:


wher da fuk is gayhem! dat turd smoker dont post in hurr nomor :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahaha this shit is great ahahahahahahaha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 26 2009, 09:40 AM~12816967
> *wahahahahaha this shit is great ahahahahahahaha
> *


:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Truf


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Yep


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Maggot


----------



## MAYHEM

u barf sac


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 26 2009, 11:26 AM~12817653
> *I suc sacz
> *


Nice, nothing's changed then?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: bwahah moyham the dissappearing artist


----------



## Scrilla

:yes:



MAYHAMS MAYKA DA CAWK DISUHPEER WIFF HEYS MAWFF... REEYL TAWK.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 26 2009, 12:26 PM~12817653
> *u barf sac
> *


sZG-VvlErJY&feature

i just dont know what i should doooooo


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 26 2009, 08:40 AM~12816967
> *wahahahahaha this shit is great ahahahahahahaha
> *


godamit is about tiem ur ass got bak in hur. wtf i gota do, send u anothr **** erotik pm :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Jan 26 2009, 08:14 PM~12822959-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> MAYHAMS MAYKA DA CAWK DISUHPEER WIFF HEYS MAWFF... REEYL TAWK.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 26 2009, 10:18 PM~12824789
> *godamit is about tiem ur ass got bak in hur. wtf i gota do, send u anothr ****  erotik pm :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 26 2009, 10:43 PM~12825091
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


aye dont mind yew lookn up at me, jus watch da teefs


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 26 2009, 11:57 PM~12825918
> *aye dont mind yew lookn up at me, jus watch da teefs
> *


 :uh: nikka yo buck teef tap me on the forehead from the drivers seat of yo edsel a block away..u dont even need a horn to holla ya snaggletoofed bastard!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 27 2009, 12:00 AM~12825939
> *:uh: nikka yo buck teef tap me on the forehead from the drivers seat of yo edsel a block away..u dont even need a horn to holla ya snaggletoofed bastard!!!
> *


 :uh: das not mah bukteefs tappn ur football field ofa 4hed


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 27 2009, 12:18 AM~12824789
> *godamit is about tiem ur ass got bak in hur. wtf i gota do, send u anothr ****  erotik pm :uh:
> *


post the infamous crippled bastard pic hahaha


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mayhem wears visors?


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 27 2009, 03:33 PM~12830271
> *Mayhem wears visors?
> *






:roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jan 27 2009, 10:29 AM~12828546-->
> 
> 
> 
> post the infamous crippled bastard pic hahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Jan 27 2009, 01:11 PM~12830018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 27 2009, 03:11 PM~12830018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why is his stance like that? thats weird looking


----------



## D-Cheeze

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahaha barrrrrf


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 29 2009, 12:58 AM~12845009
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang d cheeze, you got some white legs


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 29 2009, 11:30 PM~12854789
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

bwhahahahahhaah bawrffffffffffff


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Maggot


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## God's Son2

quote=G~MoneyCustoms,Feb 6 2009, 03:04 AM~12923062]








[/quote]






WHY DOES INFAMOUS LOOK LIKE A GAY MILITARY PERSON?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Feb 6 2009, 08:30 PM~12930723-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 6 2009, 03:04 AM~12923062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> WHY DOES INFAMOUS LOOK LIKE A GAY MILITARY PERSON?
> [/b]
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
kuz dat wut he b yo :around:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 9 2009, 11:56 PM~12957200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got that copy, it was in lowrider :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 9 2009, 09:03 PM~12957338
> *i got that copy, it was in lowrider :cheesy:
> *


I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Feb 9 2009, 10:37 PM~12958114-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 10:37 PM~12958115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Feb 9 2009, 10:37 PM~12958116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 9 2009, 10:36 PM~12958103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOMEONE IS GOING TO GET ARRESTED WITH THESE PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Feb 10 2009, 02:06 PM~12964226
> *SOMEONE IS GOING TO GET ARRESTED WITH THESE PICS! :biggrin:
> *


IF THERE LUCKY :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

lllllllll


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Feb 10 2009, 12:28 AM~12957935-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 12:30 AM~12957973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 12:30 AM~12957980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 12:31 AM~12957994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 12:31 AM~12957995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 12:31 AM~12957996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Feb 10 2009, 12:31 AM~12957997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla

:wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

gayhem isa nob slobba
he slobs on nobs


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 10 2009, 12:35 AM~12958084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahah


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 11 2009, 08:15 PM~12977818
> *gayhem isa nob slobba
> he slobs on nobs
> *


 :uh: zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

:roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 12 2009, 12:00 AM~12979150
> *:uh: zzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


mayhem is a nice guy who gos to choch and lifts hands opposite of hell and is a great figure in a high society


----------



## Scrilla

EYNGALEESH?


----------



## God's Son2

el caos es un buen tipo que gos a Choch y manos frente a los ascensores del infierno y es una gran figura en una alta sociedad


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 13 2009, 12:00 AM~12989181
> *el caos es un buen tipo que gos a Choch y manos frente a los ascensores del infierno y es una gran figura en una alta sociedad
> *






:thumbsdown:




Your French Sucks... :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## Scrilla

:wow:


----------



## God's Son2

BLAME GOOGLE TRANSLATE


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Feb 13 2009, 01:50 AM~12991034-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> buahahhahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 11:33 PM~12999698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> muahhaahha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Feb 13 2009, 11:34 PM~12999705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


goouahahhah


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## God's Son2




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## Scrilla

:yes:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 13 2009, 11:49 PM~12999881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha that bunion warrior


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## D-Cheeze

:nono:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 18 2009, 12:43 AM~13035275
> *:nono:
> *




Agreed... :barf:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 18 2009, 01:46 PM~13040513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: if that was my baffroom i would mop that shit up with that bastards nappy wig


----------



## i_did_it

Post count wHoReS


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by i_did_it_@Feb 19 2009, 02:56 AM~13047599
> *Post count wHoReS
> *


YOU RANG ?


----------



## MAYHEM

ring ring assholes


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: ringa ding ding dong assfaced dickwipes


----------



## MAYHEM

i see were all getting the phone calls you turd munching phone swappers


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 19 2009, 12:19 PM~13050625
> *i see were all getting the phone calls you turd munching phone swappers
> *


wat?


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: stank ass gayfinger


----------



## MAYHEM

barf rag


----------



## brett

awesome ,keep up the good work guys :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 19 2009, 03:23 PM~13051796
> *awesome ,keep up the good work guys :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: muahaha we will keep up wasting time and space for sure


----------



## D-Cheeze

this topic rules


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: orly norly?


----------



## MAYHEM

fu' rly


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 19 2009, 04:31 PM~13051866
> *:uh: muahaha we will keep up wasting time and space for sure
> *


  i know


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 19 2009, 05:55 PM~13052099
> *this topic rules
> *





:yes:


----------



## Infamous James

Mk-G2f8sbMQ&feature=related


----------



## MAYHEM

barrrrf


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 20 2009, 07:42 AM~13058656
> *Mk-G2f8sbMQ&feature=related
> *


WTF


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 20 2009, 01:59 PM~13060280
> *WTF
> *


his husband trying to sing!!! :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 20 2009, 11:59 AM~13060280
> *WTF
> *


 :uh: suck a honey badgers ass fukin jerk!!!

:uh: u love wesley willis dont hate


----------



## MAYHEM

this tread is barf filled


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

ass2mouff


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: melloooooooooooe


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 20 2009, 09:18 PM~13064810
> *:uh: melloooooooooooe
> *


 :uh: ZzzZZzZzzzzzzzz


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

MAYHAMS NEW BIKE:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Kandy Drippa

why is this thread still around? aint this car LOOONG GONE :ugh:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Feb 23 2009, 02:25 PM~13085748
> *why is this thread still around? aint this car LOOONG GONE  :ugh:
> *


yea.... :uh: its at is 4 th owner now :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 23 2009, 12:50 PM~13085989
> *yea.... :uh:  its at is 4 th owner now  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Feb 23 2009, 02:39 PM~13086528
> *:uh:
> *


WAHAHA AND ISNT YOUR ASSHOLE AND MOUFF ON ITS 748TH OWNER NOW!! HAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 23 2009, 11:50 AM~13085989
> *yea.... :uh:  its at is 4 th owner now  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: HAHAH ITS NOW A CAR FOR MIDGET ANAL PRONS


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 23 2009, 03:42 PM~13087080
> *:uh: HAHAH ITS NOW A  CAR FOR MIDGET ANAL PRONS
> *


YES MISS ANAL PRON


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 23 2009, 02:08 PM~13087933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

MAYHAMZ EATZ DA KAWK COOKIEZ... :yes:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 23 2009, 09:13 PM~13092291
> *MAYHAMZ EATZ DA KAWK COOKIEZ... :yes:
> *


shiiiiit dasa step up 4 dat no car havin taint molestin canadain. he grew up onda diet of dubbl fudge cookiez in wich he ate outa unfamus janines stretchd out anal gash


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 24 2009, 10:23 AM~13095810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTB


----------



## MAYHEM

IYA


----------



## D-Cheeze

ATM


----------



## MAYHEM

f2a


----------



## Infamous James

fuxtix


----------



## MAYHEM

FAH -Q


----------



## Infamous James

u r a h o r e b a g


----------



## MAYHEM

A N D U R A T O O L


----------



## Infamous James

a n d y o u s u c k a l l a m a s b a l l s


----------



## MAYHEM

A N D U T A K E R I N O D I C K S T O T H E A S S P I P E


----------



## Infamous James

A N D U A R E T H E C A N A D I A N E Q U I V A L E N T T O D A M E E D N A


----------



## MAYHEM

U A R E D A M E E D N A Y O U A S S F U C K


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 23 2009, 04:08 PM~13087933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: bunch of damn idiots


----------



## MAYHEM

and you are the ring leader you infamous vage


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2009, 05:58 PM~13120805
> *and you are the ring leader you infamous vage
> *





VAGJAYJAY?


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Feb 26 2009, 11:04 PM~13125064-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 11:04 PM~13125065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Feb 26 2009, 11:04 PM~13125067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Scrilla

:angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 27 2009, 12:48 AM~13124791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahaha barrrrrf


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2009, 11:58 AM~13129666
> *wahahahaha barrrrrf
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

x2.


----------



## specialk11232

whaaaa


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: jesus h fucking christ buncha goddamn idiots in hurr


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 2 2009, 11:19 PM~13159277
> *:uh: jesus h fucking christ buncha goddamn idiots in hurr
> *





:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 2 2009, 09:36 PM~13159586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: jesus


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 2 2009, 09:19 PM~13159277
> *:uh: jesus h fucking christ buncha goddamn idiots in hurr
> *


*Infamous James 3427 *
MAYHEM 1705
D-Cheeze 1119 
1 LO 64 911 
abel 594 
Scrilla 439 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 437 
DUVAL'S HERO 390 
Badass94Cad 214 
DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 157 
God's Son2 153 
vengence 143 
GOLDMEMBER 123 
KAKALAK 114 
luxurylows 113 
Supaf|y in the Ky 85 
79 cutty 83 
eastside1989 54 
SKEETER 52 
G~MoneyCustoms 48 

:burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 2 2009, 10:55 PM~13160911
> *Infamous James 3427
> MAYHEM  1705
> D-Cheeze 1119
> 1 LO 64 911
> abel 594
> Scrilla 439
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 437
> DUVAL'S HERO 390
> Badass94Cad 214
> DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 157
> God's Son2 153
> vengence 143
> GOLDMEMBER 123
> KAKALAK 114
> luxurylows 113
> Supaf|y in the Ky 85
> 79 cutty 83
> eastside1989 54
> SKEETER 52
> G~MoneyCustoms is a *** and his numbers are cawks so we score him 900 cawks in the mouff
> 
> :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

holly whorebags


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: U LAUGHING ASS BAG FULL OF MASHED ASSHOLEZ


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 3 2009, 10:48 PM~13171811
> *:uh: U LAUGHING ASS BAG FULL OF MASHED ASSHOLEZ
> *




SHUT UR DAMN TRAILOR TRASH, HILLBILLY ANAL GAPING, WHOREBAG OF A MOUTH UP! :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 3 2009, 08:52 PM~13171862
> *SHUT UR DAMN TRAILOR TRASH, HILLBILLY ANAL GAPING, WHOREBAG OF A MOUTH UP!  :angry:
> *


 :uh: U SLAP HAPPY JIG SAW PUZZLE OF INTERCONNECTED DICKS I SHOULD SHOOT YOU WITH A TAZER :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 3 2009, 08:08 AM~13164058
> *holly whorebags
> *


LOOK IN THE MIRROR SUCKA


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 3 2009, 10:31 PM~13173359
> *LOOK IN THE MIRROR SUCKA
> *


 :uh: THAT WOULD BE 7 YEARS OF BAD LUCK GETTING HIM IN FRONT OF A MIRROR FOOL


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 3 2009, 09:35 PM~13173406
> *:uh:
> :uh: THAT WOULD BE 7 YEARS OF BAD LUCK GETTING HIM IN FRONT OF A MIRROR FOOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 4 2009, 07:03 PM~13183182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: damn that makes me want some orange juice


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 5 2009, 05:54 PM~13193241
> *:uh: damn that makes me want some orange juice
> *






CONCENTRATE. :wow:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: wtf them japs thinkin about...that just all fucked up....i mean seriously...a mask?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 5 2009, 09:21 PM~13197198
> *:uh: wtf them japs thinkin about...that just all fucked up....i mean seriously...a mask?
> *


O'RLY


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 5 2009, 05:09 PM~13194020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: DATS WUT GAYHAM HAD FOE DINNA YESTRDAY
BWARFFFF


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 6 2009, 01:43 AM~13198077
> *:uh: DATS WUT GAYHAM HAD FOE DINNA YESTRDAY
> BWARFFFF
> *





:no:



HE BOUGHT A CASE FROM SAMS CLUB.


----------



## eastside1989

This Topic is the Bomb.... :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 14 2009, 01:37 PM~13279421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Topic is the Bomb.... :uh:
> *





:uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 14 2009, 11:41 PM~13282737
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:scrutinize:


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## Scrilla

:buttkick:


----------



## eastside1989

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 14 2009, 01:37 PM~13279421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Topic is the Bomb.... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 20 2009, 11:50 AM~13335934
> *:0
> *





Deep Throat Face?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 20 2009, 12:12 PM~13336067
> *Deep Throat Face?
> *


i see u dreamin again!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

WHAT YOU WORKING WITH NOW DOGG?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: check MontrealGayParadeFloats.org


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 20 2009, 12:30 PM~13336218
> *skeet on me again!!
> *





:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

MAYHEM THE RAT HEAD


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 21 2009, 06:05 PM~13347277
> *MAYHEM THE RAT HEAD
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: MAYHEM GETS NUTHIN BUT CHEEZE YALL


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 22 2009, 11:09 AM~13352217
> *:uh: MAYHEM  GETS NUTHIN BUT CHEEZE YALL
> *





FERMUNDACHEESE.


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## eastside1989

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 23 2009, 01:26 AM~13358698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Camel Top? :wow:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 23 2009, 05:10 PM~13363984
> *Camel Top? :wow:
> *


Instead of TWO PUMPS it got TWO HUMPS...it's Bi -Humptuall... :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

****


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 24 2009, 11:09 AM~13372394
> *****
> *


You know alot about that.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 24 2009, 11:30 AM~13372553
> *You know alot about that.... :biggrin:
> *


and you live the life geezer!! :0


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:burn:


----------



## Infamous James

bwahahahhaha


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 24 2009, 12:05 PM~13372860
> *and you live the life geezer!! :0
> *


I know where you live ...so be careful ..even at my age, I still can beat your sorry ass... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 25 2009, 09:17 AM~13383026
> *I know where you live ...so be careful ..even at my age, I still can beat your sorry ass... :biggrin:
> *




hno:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 25 2009, 10:30 AM~13383399
> *hno:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 25 2009, 11:28 AM~13383869
> *:scrutinize:
> *




:machinegun:


----------



## eastside1989

:0


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 26 2009, 11:34 AM~13395081
> *:0
> *





:cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 25 2009, 06:17 AM~13383026
> *I know where you live ...so be careful ..even at my age, I still can beat your sorry ass... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: a blind leprechaun with leprecy and the clap could beat mayhems to a pulp


----------



## D-Cheeze

THIS TOPIC


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin: :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 25 2009, 09:17 AM~13383026
> *I know where you live ...so be careful ..even at my age, I still can beat your sorry ass... :biggrin:
> *


YOUR GONNA BEAT ME WITH YOUR SOILED DIAPERS U GERETOL MUNCHING METAMUCIL PISSING ASS CLOWN!!


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.jenexposed.com/?id=oxt1u1w8fsgcbnct77hzq3qzvwjvo


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 23 2009, 01:26 AM~13358698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 27 2009, 01:47 PM~13407389
> *YOUR GONNA BEAT ME WITH YOUR SOILED DIAPERS U GERETOL MUNCHING METAMUCIL PISSING ASS CLOWN!!
> *


After I rip your shirt off your back..I'll use that as my new Diapers...as you kiss my clown ..you queer eyed fake biker Girl... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 29 2009, 04:04 PM~13424351
> *After I rip your shirt off your back..I'll use that as my new Diapers...as you kiss my clown ..you queer eyed fake biker Girl... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 bahahah moihems


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

AYO MAYHAM DIS B GMONEY ANY NUE UPDATES ON YO FLEETWOOD


----------



## Scrilla

REEL TAWK? :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: damn cheeze you just busted a post nut off


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 30 2009, 08:00 AM~13429418
> *:uh: damn cheeze you just busted a post nut off
> *


X2.... :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahaha


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 30 2009, 05:37 PM~13433930
> *:uh:
> *






:scrutinize:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 30 2009, 08:31 PM~13435623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## God's Son2

we'll make millions writing books on how to make millions


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: yes yes yes


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 30 2009, 09:59 PM~13436577
> *we'll make millions writing books on how to make millions
> *





:uh:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Riders..and you too Mayhem..... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:h5:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 31 2009, 12:40 AM~13439807
> *:uh:
> *


you might as well retire with your caddy :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 31 2009, 11:01 AM~13442274
> *you might as well retire with your caddy :biggrin:
> *




Yea... After Seeing All Those Dumb Ass Threads Of Yours, If This Is Where The Game Is Headed, I Should Shoot Myself Now... :machinegun:


----------



## MAYHEM

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 
:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 31 2009, 11:27 AM~13442479
> *:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:
> :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:
> *



Make It Clap??? :dunno:


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Mar 31 2009, 11:01 AM~13442274-->
> 
> 
> 
> you might as well retire with your caddy :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scrilla_@Mar 31 2009, 11:19 AM~13442420
> * I am going to Shoot Myself  :machinegun:
> *


Whats taking you so long? lol


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 31 2009, 03:12 AM~13441372
> *Good morning Riders..and you too Mayhem..... :biggrin:
> *


bwhahhaa mayhims the camel rider :h5:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 31 2009, 10:57 PM~13448312
> *bwhahhaa mayhims the camel rider :h5:
> *




MAYHAMS THA:















:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: haha yep hes a dolphin faced sloth tosser :h5:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 1 2009, 12:34 AM~13449763
> *:uh: haha yep hes a dolphin faced sloth tosser :h5:
> *


Your going to make me feel sorry when I beat Mayhem's Ass... :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 1 2009, 03:21 AM~13451501
> *Your going to make me feel  sorry when I beat Mayhem's Ass... :uh:
> *


 :uh: HAHAH IF YOU USE YOUR CANE YOU WILL LAUGH WHILE BEATING HIM.. :h5:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Mar 31 2009, 10:57 PM~13448312-->
> 
> 
> 
> bwhahhaa mayhims the camel rider :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and infamous cock jockey
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Apr 1 2009, 06:21 AM~13451501
> *Your going to make me feel  sorry when I beat Mayhem's Ass... :uh:
> *


stfu u old 4 eyed limp dick bastard needle dick


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: that last one was horrible...wake up and wipe the goat skeet out your eye before you post :h5:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 1 2009, 11:35 AM~13452862
> *:uh: that last one was horrible...wake up and wipe the goat skeet out your eye before you post :h5:
> *


thats an epic fail even for you ya cum stain


----------



## eastside1989

Five more hit's with my cane.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 1 2009, 11:50 AM~13452991
> *Five more hit's with my cane.... :biggrin:
> *


only if u can remove it out yo ass


----------



## Scrilla

What A Metamucil Mess... :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

Mayhem I'am going to run back and forth across your Ball's with my Lark Scooter... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 1 2009, 10:36 AM~13453926
> *Mayhem I'am going to run back and forth across your Ball's with my Lark Scooter... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: bahaah that will be a pretty short trip


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Apr 1 2009, 12:59 PM~13453553-->
> 
> 
> 
> What A Metamucil Mess...  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwahahaha he said metamucil mess ahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 01:36 PM~13453926
> *Mayhem I'am going to run back and forth across your Ball's with my Lark Scooter... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean run your tongue across my balls u fokking ***!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Apr 1 2009, 01:54 PM~13454104
> *:uh: bahaah that will be a pretty short trip
> *


he wasnt talking about your needle dick ass hat


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 1 2009, 01:54 PM~13454104
> *:uh: bahaah that will be a pretty short trip
> *






BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2

mayhem is an idiot. he so dumb, well, hes so dumb, hes so dumb it take him and his wife to screw in a light bulb


----------



## Scrilla

IM THE BEST MAYNE, I DEEED IT...


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 1 2009, 07:00 PM~13458657
> *mayhem is an idiot. he so dumb, well, hes so dumb, hes so dumb it take him and his wife to screw in a light bulb
> *


 :uh: you smell like piss


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 1 2009, 08:34 AM~13452846
> *and infamous cock jockey
> *


 :uh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody.....time to get up... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 1 2009, 01:54 PM~13454104
> *:uh: bahaah that will be a pretty short trip
> *


Yea..I won't have time to shift too small... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 1 2009, 08:01 PM~13459306
> *IM THE BEST MAYNE, I DEEED IT...
> *


 :uh: ORLY? AND WHAT SONG WOULD THAT BE?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Apr 1 2009, 10:00 PM~13458657-->
> 
> 
> 
> mayhem is an idiot. he so dumb, well, hes so dumb, hes so dumb it take him and his wife to screw in a light bulb
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats an epic fail now go suck on jesuses bawlz u ****
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Apr 2 2009, 12:27 AM~13460702
> *:uh: you smell like piss
> *


and like his moms wet unwashed vage


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 1 2009, 09:00 PM~13458657
> *mayhem is an idiot. he so dumb, well, hes so dumb, hes so dumb it take him and his wife to screw in a light bulb
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 2 2009, 10:30 AM~13463275
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


has that god cock loving ass hat lost his mind or what!!


----------



## God's Son2

I got your pm Mayhem, yes, God does love you, and He wants to be your friend.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 2 2009, 10:46 AM~13463406
> *I got your pm Mayhem, yes, God does love you, and He wants to be your friend.
> *


i would rather get hit in the face with 12 bricks than pm you ya jackass!!!


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 1 2009, 08:27 PM~13460702
> *:uh: you smell like piss
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

+3


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 1 2009, 11:31 AM~13454451
> *
> you mean run your tongue across my balls u fokking ***!!
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 2 2009, 10:03 AM~13463528
> *i would rather get hit in the face with 12 bricks than pm you ya jackass!!!
> *


i hate pm's, so getting hit with 12 bricks in your face must mean you love me.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 2 2009, 04:31 PM~13466291
> *i hate pm's, so getting hit with 12 bricks in your face must mean you love me.
> *


idiot


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

hey rich ,i think u made a few reposts!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

hey rich i may have been mistaken!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 2 2009, 06:33 PM~13467574
> *hey rich i may have been mistaken!!!
> *


i bet you cant do this: o o


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 2 2009, 06:47 PM~13468771
> *i bet you cant do this: o  o
> *


 :uh: and i bet you are one womanless masturbating no friend having sonofabitch


----------



## eastside1989

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 4 2009, 01:59 AM~13480537
> *:uh: and i bet you are one womanless masturbating no friend having sonofabitch
> *






:roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

:cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

Mayhem what grade where you in in this pic..? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 6 2009, 01:26 PM~13496382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayhem what grade where you in in this pic..? :biggrin:
> *





What You Talkin Bout Fool? That Was 2 Weeks Ago... :rofl:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 6 2009, 05:10 PM~13498048
> *What You Talkin Bout Fool? That Was 2 Weeks Ago... :rofl:
> *


Ha ha ..Yea it does look resent... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 6 2009, 10:26 AM~13496382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayhem what grade where you in in this pic..? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Poop that corn! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Mayhems new Whip... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 2 2009, 02:54 PM~13467401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POOP THAT CORN MAYHEM


----------



## eastside1989

Mayhem can hit back Bumper...It took him awhile ...But he can't three wheel... :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 7 2009, 08:52 AM~13504489
> *Ha ha ..Yea it does look resent... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats you ya ols sac of monkey shit u still wear the same coke bottle glasses u turd burgler


----------



## Scrilla

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

SAW GAYHEM 2DAY. DAT CANADIAN COK JOCKEY WAS FLYIN :0










DEN WE ALL WENT ONA SEGWAY TOUR


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 8 2009, 04:27 AM~13515041
> *SAW GAYHEM 2DAY. DAT CANADIAN COK JOCKEY WAS FLYIN :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEN WE ALL WENT ONA SEGWAY TOUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 8 2009, 04:27 AM~13515041
> *SAW GAYHEM 2DAY. DAT CANADIAN COK JOCKEY WAS FLYIN :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEN WE ALL WENT ONA SEGWAY TOUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahaha infamous lardass james


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 8 2009, 08:25 AM~13516868
> *bwahaha infamous lardass james
> *


blahahahahahahahahahaaa


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 8 2009, 01:27 AM~13515041
> *SAW GAYHEM 2DAY. DAT CANADIAN COK JOCKEY WAS FLYIN :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEN WE ALL WENT ONA SEGWAY TOUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bahahahhha look at that chewbakka lookin landau :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

bwahahaha


----------



## eastside1989

:scrutinize:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 9 2009, 01:36 PM~13528107
> *:scrutinize:
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## eastside1989

Ha ha ..I'll still remember to beat your Ass next time when I'am in Canada...I'am not that fogetfull... :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 10 2009, 11:37 AM~13537790
> *Ha ha ..I'll still remember to beat your Ass next time when I'am in Canada...I'am not that fogetfull... :uh:
> *


im gonna break your glasses and shove them in your fat ass ok charlie


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 10 2009, 12:26 PM~13538206
> *im gonna break your glasses and shove them in your fat ass ok charlie
> *


You will wish I was your boy friend Charlie...When I get through with ya...You will be calling for your gay Lover for help... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

You think your cool... :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 10 2009, 01:41 PM~13538851
> *You will wish I was your boy friend Charlie...When I get through with ya...You will be calling for your gay Lover for help... :biggrin:
> *


why would i call you!!!! stfu mike


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

You" GAY" TWO WHEELIN BASTARD.... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Apr 10 2009, 01:43 PM~13538872-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think your cool... :uh:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Apr 12 2009, 03:25 PM~13554163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You" GAY" TWO WHEELIN BASTARD.... :biggrin:
> *






Again... :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 13 2009, 01:30 AM~13558300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

waahahhahaha


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

stfu old man you already got 1 foot in the grave dont make me trip u in it fully u ass hat!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Apr 12 2009, 10:30 PM~13558300-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :uh: bahahahaha GODS BANANOWED
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Apr 13 2009, 10:40 AM~13561044
> *stfu old man you already got 1 foot in the grave  dont make me trip u in it fully u ass hat!
> *


 :uh: ahahahahaha that old man would bury you in maple syrup


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 13 2009, 02:24 PM~13561393
> *:uh:  :uh: bahahahaha GODS BANANOWED
> :uh: ahahahahaha that old man would bury you in maple syrup
> *


your husband wouldnt do shit!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 13 2009, 01:40 PM~13561044
> *stfu old man you already got 1 foot in the grave  dont make me trip u in it fully u ass hat!
> *


Yea< and my other foot will be up your ****** ASS ... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 13 2009, 11:35 PM~13567018
> *:0
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 13 2009, 07:05 PM~13564127
> *Yea< and my other foot will be up your ****** ASS ... :biggrin:
> *


hows that possible u dont even have the strenght to lift your own leg to walk u need a walker u dirty dick licking cum mop!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 14 2009, 10:41 AM~13570824
> *hows that possible u dont even have the strenght to lift your own leg to walk u need a walker u dirty dick licking cum mop!!
> *


I hope that you got good Insurance...I'll have enough strenght to rip your sorry Ass Balls off...if I can find them.. :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 14 2009, 11:35 AM~13571263
> *I hope that you got good Insurance...I'll have enough strenght to rip your sorry Ass Balls off...if I can find them.. :cheesy:
> *


THERE IN YOUR MOUTH *** BAG


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 14 2009, 07:46 AM~13571360
> *THERE IN YOUR MOUTH *** BAG
> *


 :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 14 2009, 11:46 AM~13571360
> *THERE IN YOUR MOUTH *** BAG
> *


You Hemroid < you won't have a mouth when I'am done with ya...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 14 2009, 01:37 PM~13572478
> *You  Hemroid < you won't have a mouth when I'am done with ya...
> *


you dont have an asshole left and i still aint done with u ok putty lips


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 14 2009, 11:38 AM~13572988
> * I dont have an asshole left and i still aint done with u ok putty lips
> *


 :uh: its because you jam boulders in your corn pipe the size of space ships


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 14 2009, 02:42 PM~13573038
> *i want mayhems man sauce down my gullet and eastside1989';s needle dick in my ass
> *


BORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRF


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 14 2009, 03:32 PM~13573614
> *:uh:
> *





X2...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:burn:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## eastside1989

:scrutinize:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 15 2009, 07:57 AM~13582147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHAHAH SOUL TROWNED


----------



## Scrilla

MAYHAMS FANTASY:


















A SEA OF CAWKS>>>> :barf:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 15 2009, 08:57 PM~13587657
> *:uh:
> *






:angry: 



TINYPICOWNED.


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 15 2009, 09:43 PM~13591313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KEEP THIS TTT


----------



## eastside1989

Hay what was the pics? :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

Your scewing up this topic with all these blanked out pics... :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 15 2009, 10:42 PM~13591304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5: awesome

ps 600 pages of pure heinous shit


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: its an everyday thang


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 16 2009, 08:40 AM~13593287
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: dont make me muffle you with your own depends!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 16 2009, 11:46 AM~13593359
> *:uh: dont make me muffle you with your own depends!
> *


bwahahaha fuuuuuuck


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 16 2009, 11:46 AM~13593359
> *:uh: dont make me muffle you with your own depends!
> *






BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

:werd:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh: BWHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHA 600 PAGES OF SWEET SLIMY BULSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 17 2009, 03:35 AM~13603157
> *:uh: BWHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHA 600 PAGES OF SWEET SLIMY BULSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :cheesy:
> *


Yea ...Don't ya love it....Maybe Mayhem will get working on a Car Again.... :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 17 2009, 07:25 AM~13603619
> *Yea ...Don't ya love it....Maybe Mayhem will get working on a Car Again.... :uh:
> *


maybe u will finaly get a lowrider and not that pile of shit on 15'z and u callin it a lowrider u panzee ass douche


----------



## Scrilla

OUCH. :roflmao:


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 16 2009, 08:41 AM~13592775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Apr 17 2009, 12:28 PM~13605221
> *  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

At least do up your ride in style.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Put on some curb feelers.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 17 2009, 03:58 PM~13607159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least do up your ride in style.... :biggrin:
> *


STRAIGHT FROM THE FACTORY IT STILL LOOKS 100% BETTER THAN YOUR FARMING EQUIPMENT U CALL A LOLOW


----------



## D-Cheeze

you know what this topic needs?


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Apr 10 2009, 01:43 PM~13538872-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think your cool... :uh:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Apr 12 2009, 03:25 PM~13554163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You" GAY" TWO WHEELIN BASTARD.... :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Apr 17 2009, 03:58 PM~13607159-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least do up your ride in style.... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 01:43 PM~13538872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think your cool... :uh:  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Apr 12 2009, 03:25 PM~13554163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You" GAY" TWO WHEELIN BASTARD.... :biggrin:
> *






Again... :dunno:




> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 10 2009, 10:58 AM~13537499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Tro0f. :yes:


----------



## eastside1989

:cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Infamous James

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I LOLED


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 20 2009, 06:09 AM~13628339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MEEHAM THE BUTT PIRATE :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Scrilla

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 20 2009, 12:42 PM~13629769
> *:uh:
> *


x6


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YOU LOVE CAPTAINS' PEGS IN YOUR MOUFF


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 20 2009, 01:50 PM~13630449
> *:uh: YOU LOVE CAPTAINS' PEGS IN YOUR MOUFF
> *


he sure as fuck does ...and wtf is that old sac of shit so in love with pirates :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 20 2009, 02:07 PM~13630627
> *he sure as fuck does ...and wtf is that old sac of shit so in love with pirates :uh:
> *


Your <one of the Biggest Pirates in CANADA...EYE Mate te...Blow my Timbers... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 20 2009, 11:10 AM~13630654
> *Your <one of the Biggest Pirates in CANADA...EYE Mate te...Blow my Timbers... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: BWAARF WRONG FORUM YA GERIATRIC PEG SLURPER


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Apr 20 2009, 02:10 PM~13630654-->
> 
> 
> 
> Your <one of the Biggest Pirates in CANADA...EYE Mate te...Blow my Timbers... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for a old sac of shit your very ghey you must be one of the 1st gheys on the planet you douche
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Apr 20 2009, 02:13 PM~13630691
> *:uh: BWAARF WRONG FORUM YA GERIATRIC PEG SLURPER
> *


x75564365 dicks in that old mans mouff


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 20 2009, 03:09 AM~13627995
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA EASTANALSIDE1989'S BDAY CAKE AHAHAHA


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 20 2009, 04:09 PM~13631782
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA EASTANALSIDE1989'S BDAY CAKE AHAHAHA
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

MAYHEM"S NEXT BUILD


----------



## eastside1989

Mayhem Walking the Plank....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-Cheeze

ZZZZZZZ


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MAYHEM

YOU RED ASSED BABOON


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

im lost like mehaym at a titty bar :uh:


----------



## budgetblueoval

:roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 20 2009, 07:01 PM~13633612
> *im lost like mehaym at a titty bar :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 20 2009, 04:30 PM~13633985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SCORE OF BOOTY


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 20 2009, 10:45 PM~13636258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Apr 20 2009, 04:42 PM~13632087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ZZZZZZZ
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 20 2009, 10:45 PM~13636258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOOK AT ME


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 21 2009, 07:56 AM~13640868
> *X2
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOOK AT ME
> *


 :uh: WHY? THATS STUPID


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 21 2009, 04:27 PM~13644057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahaha ejectedowned


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 21 2009, 04:42 PM~13644194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


homos


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 21 2009, 05:25 PM~13644672
> *homos
> *


couldnt of said it better myself :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 21 2009, 05:35 PM~13644794
> *couldnt of said it better myself :biggrin:
> *


look at the way those ass hats are posing pure queerness


----------



## Infamous James

:0 DUBALLS GOT HIS TITLE OF HERO STRIPPED AWAY


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 21 2009, 05:36 PM~13644809
> *:0 DUBALLS GOT HIS TITLE OF HERO STRIPPED AWAY
> *


waha


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 21 2009, 05:36 PM~13644808
> *look at the way those ass hats are posing pure queerness
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Scrilla

:uh:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Apr 21 2009, 04:36 PM~13644808-->
> 
> 
> 
> look at the way those ass hats are posing pure queerness
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Apr 21 2009, 06:37 PM~13646254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Classic Customs

lol i got to admit i have missed this topic


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 10:35 AM~13653339
> *lol i got to admit i have missed this topic
> *




:uh:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 22 2009, 07:49 AM~13653444
> *:uh:
> *


what? best build topic on LIL :uh: :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Apr 22 2009, 01:26 AM~13650648-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> infamous chubbster
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Apr 22 2009, 02:03 AM~13651182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahaha


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 21 2009, 10:26 PM~13650648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAHHA WHY AM I ALWAYS THE FAT GUY.. :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 22 2009, 01:07 PM~13654773
> *WHAHHA WHY AM I ALWAYS THE FAT GUY.. :angry:
> *


you got beefy tits like fatridermatt


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 22 2009, 10:10 AM~13654809
> *you got beefy tits like fatridermatt
> *


is he still on here? must suck to be so well known for being a blubber ass


----------



## eastside1989

Yes, He is a Blubber Ass .. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 22 2009, 01:40 PM~13655122
> *Yes, He is a Blubber Ass .. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Apr 22 2009, 09:09 AM~13652816-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Apr 22 2009, 01:31 PM~13655041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


finally 2 good pix


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 22 2009, 10:10 AM~13654809
> *you got beefy tits like fatridermatt
> *


and you drink the cottage cheese milk from them


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 22 2009, 02:19 PM~13655481
> *and you drink the cottage cheese milk from them
> *


ya so ,did i ever say i didnt!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 22 2009, 01:47 PM~13655183
> *finally 2 good pix
> *










I like this one of ya Blubber Ass... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 22 2009, 03:24 PM~13656191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one of ya Blubber Ass... :biggrin:
> *


well im still smaller than u ya big beefy titted shoe horn hider


----------



## eastside1989

I gave you the Bird.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Mayhem Pimp your new Project....and some 13's..I can see you drivin this Boat...


----------



## Scrilla

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

DOUBLEYOU TEE EFFF :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good Morning Sailors.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I really have Enjoyed" Mahem'z Pirate Week" :biggrin: Post up your Pirate Ship's.. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgghhhhh


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 23 2009, 11:28 AM~13665438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

This Topic has gone to the DOG'S....Eye Matey...Ahhhhahhh


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 23 2009, 11:41 AM~13665561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 This is no Pirate .... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 23 2009, 11:58 AM~13665701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOOKERPIRATE


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## eastside1989

The Real Hook- A -Guy


----------



## eastside1989

"Captain Mayhemz Build and treasure Hunt"


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## Scrilla

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 23 2009, 09:39 PM~13673904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOL'ED


----------



## eastside1989

:cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

Good Morning Mates....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Classic Customs

pirates pirates pirates.................. good god lets move on to funny shit again!! :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Classic Customs

at least its not a damn pirate :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 24 2009, 06:16 AM~13675031
> *pirates pirates pirates.................. good god lets move on to funny shit again!!  :uh:
> *


No Pirate Week is not over till Sunday.... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Classic Customs




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

damn this is awesome


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 24 2009, 09:30 AM~13675526
> *damn this is awesome
> *


Yea It's Friday.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 24 2009, 08:55 AM~13676651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 MAYHEMS GRADUATION PICTURE?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Apr 24 2009, 01:39 AM~13673904-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BWAJAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Classic [email protected] 24 2009, 06:18 AM~13675035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least its not a damn pirate  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 THE OLD MANS GOT A FETISH FOR HOOKS IN HIS ASS
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Apr 24 2009, 06:22 AM~13675040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## blueouija

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

bawhawhwahwahawhawhawhwahawhahwahawhawhawhawh


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 24 2009, 02:34 PM~13678209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bawhawhwahwahawhawhawhwahawhahwahawhawhawhawh
> *


infamous needledick love child


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: bawhahahahahaha mayhemchildsack


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 24 2009, 03:28 PM~13678878
> *:uh: bawhahahahahaha mayhemchildsack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic u pedo pic stealing ass sanchginahornypot


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## BigLazy903

nice caddy homeboy


----------



## Scrilla

:uh: 






:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Just one more Day for "MAYHEMZ PIRATE WEEK" :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

This is the end of Pirate week.....till next year ....Later ya Salty Fish Scum...Arrrh :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 26 2009, 07:49 PM~13695168
> *This is the end of Pirate week.....till next year ....Later ya Salty Fish Scum...Arrrh  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *




Thank God... Now Walk The Plank You BASTARRRRRRRRRRRRGH.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

WHUD UP GAYHEM HOWS DA FLEETWOOD CUMIN ALONG. IS IT OFF LAYAWAY YET?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 26 2009, 11:11 PM~13697223
> *Thank God... Now Walk The Plank You BASTARRRRRRRRRRRRGH.
> *


See ya next year Mate... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Apr 25 2009, 01:05 AM~13683583-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whahaha im half black
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scrilla_@Apr 26 2009, 11:11 PM~13697223
> *Thank God... Now Walk The Plank You BASTARRRRRRRRRRRRGH.
> *


x3


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 26 2009, 11:19 AM~13692872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look at the gums on that one........damn


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 27 2009, 08:47 AM~13701467
> *Look at the gums on that one........damn
> *


 :uh: YES THATS ONE INCREDIBLE CLYDESDALE GRILL


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 27 2009, 12:28 PM~13701881
> *:uh: YES THATS ONE INCREDIBLE CLYDESDALE GRILL
> *


The only one with more gum is MAYHEM ,he has a Mamoth Grill... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: BOY SCOUTS AND MAYHEM DONT MIX


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 27 2009, 01:00 PM~13704985
> *:uh: BOY SCOUTS AND MAYHEM DONT MIX
> *


CO-SIGNED


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 27 2009, 05:00 PM~13704985
> *:uh: BOY SCOUTS AND MAYHEM DONT MIX
> *




Youre Right, They Breed... :barf:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 27 2009, 09:44 PM~13711101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


(IN A GIRLS SHREEKING VOICE) WAHHAHAWHAHAHAHWAHAWHWAHAHAWHA


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

ahahah


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Mayhem nice two two.... :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Apr 29 2009, 03:58 AM~13725971-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwahahahahaha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Apr 29 2009, 06:12 AM~13726199
> *Good morning Mayhem nice two two.... :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


thats infamous james u senile dummy


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 29 2009, 01:10 AM~13726009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 BAHAHAHA


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 29 2009, 11:29 AM~13727527
> *
> *


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YOU+YOUR SHIT FILLED DEPEND+MY FINGER+MAYHEMS FACE=ONE BADASS PAINT JOB


----------



## eastside1989

:scrutinize:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

" MAYHEM"Z SWINE FLEW WEEK"....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

POST UP YA PIG....WHAT YOU GOT?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## miguel62

thats swine flu...!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 30 2009, 11:39 AM~13741241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " MAYHEM"Z SWINE FLEW WEEK"....
> *


NOW THIS IS A GREAT WEEK!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 30 2009, 08:50 AM~13741352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHAHHAHA


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 30 2009, 11:52 AM~13741379
> *thats swine flu...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0
> *


Ya..you know Mayhem well.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 30 2009, 11:55 AM~13741408
> *NOW THIS IS A GREAT WEEK!!!!
> *


 :uh: Show us your pigs....What ya got?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 30 2009, 11:58 AM~13741448
> *:uh: Show us your pigs....What ya got?
> *


HEY ITS YOU MAKIN THE WEEK I JUST CLICK IN TO LOOK AND SEE ,U POST EM ALL UP!!


----------



## Infamous James

Who posted in: THE RANDOM PICTURE POST
Poster Posts 
SEANZILLA 7276 
Kandy Drippa 6208 
1 LO 64 5614 
5Six Bel Air 3458 
CHELADAS75 3303 
hot$tuff5964 2431 
King61! 2382 
Skim 2268 
81cutty 2180 
BIG RED 1685 
REV. chuck 1660 
D-Cheeze 1651 
Twotonz 1627 
i_did_it 1569 
pickle 1476 
MAYHEM 1315 
socios b.c. prez 1226 
Infamous James 1114 
Loco SS 1087 
TonyO 1029 
drasticbean 1021 
fool2 996 
El raider 996 
maddogg20/20 995 
louies90 989 
the_cat 957 
warning 955 
T BONE 943 
LFTED84 903 
UNIDOS 839 
HARDLUCK88 814 
BiggB420 806 
3ONE2 RIDERS 798 
Daniel son 785 
DarknessWithin 772 
PIMPIN_POPE 756 
fashizzle manizzle 742 
KandyRedLac 723 
slo 717 
B1gB0dYr0LLin 701 
OneLowBull 682 
Long Roof 668 
Sleepy G 632 
RATED_X 631 
BIGTITO64 599 
SIC'N'TWISTED 596 
sys7em 590 
johnnychingas 539 
impala_ss_in_atx 531 
hearse 528 
Ronin 510 
bigal602 504 
MOSTHATED CC 477 
Euro2low 476 
Regal King 460 
tyhodge07 432 
chingon68mex 420 
310~S.F.C.C. 413 
PAPER CHASER 398 
andrewlister 393 
lowrico 383 
G Style 377 
IlDuce 375 
LA COUNTY 375 
hemet602 364 
DOUBLE-O 359 
DJLATIN 354 
supercutdog 350 
kustombuilder 347 
Caddys 83 346 
DOUBLE-V BABY 345 
STATION X 343 
ricndaregal 340 
ROBERTO G 334 
POPEYE4RMGT 330 
DUVAL 327 
boricua619` 317 
jzgoodyz 316 
Diamond502 315 
Tuna_Sammich 306 
713Lowriderboy 303 
G~MoneyCustoms 298 
MAKIN MONEY 297 
SIXONEFORLIFE 296 
VAN-MIZZLE 294 
Dr Funky 285 
13X7FORLIFE 280 
az-smilie 278 
ANTDOGG 278 
C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 267 
budgetblueoval 260 
87 MONTE LS IN 559 259 
creepin cutty 258 
D_I_G 249 
luxuriousjr81 245 
GOODTIMESROY 241 
DOOZER 241 
Homer Pimpson 235 
xplicit 234 
raider18 234 
gangstaburban95 234 
KINGCADILLAC 229 
poetic_mexican 222 
Loco Yesca 217 
buffitout 215 
klasick83 215 
ELMAÑOSO863 213 
G2G_Al 213 
tooly 210 
Patti Dukez 208 
WICKED REGALS 206 
lowlife-biker 204 
Loco 61 203 
sincitycutty 203 
Artistics.TX 198 
CHE1 198 
GOOT 194 
luxuriousloc's 193 
FROSTY90 188 
CADILLACJON 183 
{-_-} 181 
chamuco61 174 
surreymofo 174 
Liv4Lacs 173 
ROYAL_T_FL 171 
SKEETER 171 
eastbay68 169 
silver64 169 
atxclassic 168 
BUTTAFINGUZ 167 
Lil_Juan 167 
Oldtimer 164 
LAC_MASTA 163 
Mr. A 162 
devious syn 161 
HD Lowrider 157 
Johnny562 157 
Latin Thug 155 
BIGSPOOK 154 
THEE ARTISTICS 152 
MiKLO 151 
1988CutlassClassic 150 
Dysfunctional73 150 
LB ROLLER 149 
showpop 149 
LocoSpic 148 
Anthony 148 
J-RAY 148 
chicaddi 146 
texmex 144 
CHUKO 204 144 
coco73chev 143 
stillchippin 140 
2low2rl 139 
Scrilla 139 
crazy_ndn604 137 
maxr78 137 
djtwigsta 135 
neolowrider 135 
81_FLEETBROUM 135 
Speak Eazy 135 
stinkinlincoln 134 
MR. RABBIT 62 134 
STEVE_0_509 134 
classic detail 131 
wally dogg 130 
DuezPaid 129 
Ragtrey 128 
chevyjohn 126 
Mr.1/16th 126 
mrtravieso 126 
FloRida 125 
rivistyle 124 
REALTALK 123 
lil ese 123 
himbone 122 
MALIBUZLAC 122 
dirty_duece 120 
danp68 120 
Big Time 119 
juiced67impala 118 
rlowride 117 
Black Out 116 
hugos76 116 
youcantfademe 116 
Gorilla Bob 115 
Chevillacs 115 
850-King 115 
Madd-Dogg 115 
PIMPOLOGY 114 
RoLLo6Fo 114 
SoTexCustomz 113 
mxcn_roc 113 
Pyrit 113 
bad news 112 
DOUGHBOY91 112 
64 CRAWLING 111 
draarong2004 111 
Dog Leggin Lincoln 110 
Airborne 110 
Uno Malo 109 
holly.hoodlum 108 
Aint no Body! 107 
MR.LAC 105 
STRANGE 101 
FLEET~HOOD 101 
Pitbullx 100 
SAPO 100 
FIRME80 100 
Ese Caqui 99 
hard2get 99 
Bandido$ 99 
JESUS H. CHRIST 98 
Perro 98 
~FULLTIMER~ 97 
RegalLimited82 97 
SIKSIX 96 
BONES_712 96 
WestsideRider 96 
63 Pimpala 95 
cloz | grumpy 94 
DJ63 93 
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE 93 
gummo 93 
robocon 92 
73 texas top less 92 
HUSKY 92 
supersporting88 92 
twinn 91 
GueroRegal 90 
Dualhex02 88 
fishboy745 88 
SJ ALLDAY 87 
509Rider 87 
DirtyBird Rider 86 
SANCHO 86 
41bowtie 86 
impala_631 86 
Neige 85 
EIGHT BALL 84 
meatwhistle 83 
English 83 
mcloven 83 
El Capitan 82 
langeberg 82 
MINT'Z 82 
socapots 82 
Flowrider 81 
Minidreams Inc. 81 
desirableones61 81 
ON-DA-LOW PREZ 80 
mitchell26 79 
BODINE 78 
leftyz 78 
Classic - Landau 77 
MARINATE 77 
bizzle 77 
IN YA MOUF 77 
Viejitos In Da House 77 
AZ WAR CHIEF 77 
crenshaw magraw 77 
BIGMIKE 76 
BIG NICK 76 
Jaime-ViejitosNM 76 
ericg 75 
H-TOWN_ACE 75 
~RO DANNY~ 73 
Juan_Gotti 71 
So-Low79 71 
JRO 71 
teal62impala 71 
gizmoscustoms 70 
Big Rich 70 
mondayharbin 70 
Caddylac 69 
IMPALA JOHN 69 
allprokustoms.com 68 
SYCKO-AZ 68 
PIGEON 68 
cCcTRIPLEcCc 68 
Kivao 67 
Hustler on the go 67 
ElCamote 67 
408models 67 
2low 66 
newhopper 66 
BUD 65 
stevie d 65 
ieraiderguy05 64 
SUPREME69 64 
ChuyVega78Monte 64 
cheloRO75 63 
cantgetenuf 63 
RO-BC 63 
DRòN 63 
streetlifer 63 
Mr.GreenEyes 1 62 
little chris 62 
erase one 62 
SIX1RAG 61 
checkcam 61 
UPINSMOKE602 60 
Mark. 60 
TuCamote 60 
BOUNZIN 59 
HondaCivic99 59 
hillbillyrider 59 
LowRider_69 59 
BIG LAZY 59 
JUST LIKE KANDY 59 
SCOOBY SNACKS 58 
noe_from_texas 58 
Gouki 57 
--JUICE-- 57 
KAKALAK 57 
down_by_law 56 
impala_street_scraper 55 
LowandBeyond 55 
Windex 55 
DirtySouth Cantina 55 
T-BONE 54 
COUPE DE BEAR 53 
RO 4 LIFE 53 
Chefuckedu 53 
Juan_559 53 
<<<WhiteTrash 52 
BIGTONY 52 
ICECOLD63 52 
Hny Brn Eyz 52 
STR8_CLOWN'N 51 
GENOCIDE 51 
rudogg760 51 
mademan 51 
ElChingon 51 
nutsaq 51 
nocaddydaddy 51 
Cali-Stylz 51 
snyper99 50 
El Volo 50 
SlammedGT 50 
munozfamily 50 
Viejitos 36 Chylr 50 
1ofaknd 50 
JStunn 50 
IIMPALAA 50 
scanlessfool 50 
mexicool270 49 
Marxx 49 
TATTOO-76 49 
cuahtemoc 49 
calaveras73 49 
chuckles 49 
thatlocofromep 49 
SCRAPN93 49 
texas outlaw 49 
TwistedDreamz87 48 
Momo64 48 
mr6two 48 
pink63impala 48 
houtex64 48 
El_Filipeq 48 
Lowridin IV Life 47 
Rez Dog 406 47 
Lownslow302 47 
84REGAL87 47 
stcrwlr 47 
BACKBUMPER85 46 
southGAcustoms 46 
THE DOGGSTAR 46 
normie_pheeny 46 
JOHNNY CHINGAS 46 
SHOWTIME916 45 
99 CHEVY 45 
Joost.... 45 
chromeandpaint 45 
FunkytownRoller 45 
84caddy 45 
badcayne 45 
southeastrollin 45 
big ruben 44 
Dozierman 44 
~BROWN SOCIETY~ 44 
96BIG_BODY 44 
JSpot69 44 
Mark 44 
NaptownSwangin 43 
81.7.TX. 43 
TRUDAWG 43 
cwplanet 43 
Texano85 43 
Texas_Bowties 42 
Ox-Roxs 42 
MR BLVD 42 
DA_SQUID 42 
Rod Stewart 42 
chaddyb 42 
[email protected] 41 
RO.LIFER 41 
AllHustle NoLove 41 
HUEY HEFNER 41 
R.O. ROady 40 
Lady_Ace 40 
JerzeyDevil 40 
BUBBA-D 39 
BurqueRuka 39 
Dat Dirty Rat 39 
the.arrival 39 
BASH3R 39 
Canada 39 
Vayzfinest 38 
_JuiCeD65_ 38 
Ben'sCustomWheels 38 
LosAngelesRydr 38 
lunatic 38 
mr. warehouse 38 
JUSTDEEZ 38 
azmobn06 37 
SMOKINATOKE 37 
Mr.Outstanding64 37 
low4oshow 37 
avengemydeath 37 
DallasLatino05 37 
rompe-cintura 36 
..LaZt oNe LeFt.. 36 
visionquest23 36 
Mr. White 36 
WickedWizzard 36 
100 spokes 36 
Supaf|y in the Ky 36 
CAPRICE2LOW 36 
-SUPER62- 35 
lolow 35 
Subwoofer 35 
sukie 35 
spook 35 
Jeff 35 
rastaman 35 
FORGIVEN 34 
Firefly 34 
rememberFROGG 34 
84boxchevy 34 
GOODTIMER 34 
INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 34 
warrantykiller04 34 
zfelix 34 
162buick 34 
clowner13 34 
ogbrkboy 33 
king-918 33 
619SIXFOUR 33 
Str8crazy80 33 
mk2 pete 33 
herrakani 33 
BigKeyOC 33 
cripn8ez 33 
94TC 33 
topless_66 32 
One Luv 32 
Low_Ryde 32 
hosscutlass 32 
BRAVO 32 
bigshod 32 
Hooked 2 Glass 32 
LA Style 32 
Robert84 32 
NIMSTER64 32 
HIJO DEL REY 31 
sloejoe87 31 
EEVLWYS 31 
dough boy 31 
THEREGAL 31 
$$bigjoker$$ 31 
bowtie ragtops 30 
andre$$ 30 
SinCal559 30 
CNDYBLU66SS 30 
WWW.360LOW.TV 30 
BigLazy903 30 
79 cutty 30 
68phatcad 29 
higinio11 29 
51fifty49 29 
E 29 
DELTORO HYDRAULICS 29 
chickenhawk 29 
slamin81 29 
CoupeDevilleDTS 29 
67SupRFlyCoupe 29 
shrekinacutty 29 
FiveNine619 29 
beaver2low 29 
lowrid3r 29 
Petey Corinthos 29 
Death Dealer 29 
Aceite 29 
sleeper 29 
Texas Massacre 29 
BIRDYLUV 29 
matttatts 28 
CHICALI_70 28 
ride4life 28 
Groupe84 28 
abas_abas 28 
TOWNCARSTUNTIN92 28 
Davey 28 
wired61 27 
lowlou 27 
BLVDCRUISER 27 
ROBERT71MC 27 
tofnlow 27 
LowLady 27 
Daffy 27 
B_BORGERDING 27 
RUFFCUTT 27 
Bigjxloc 27 
Spanky 26 
show-bound 26 
sireluzion916 26 
BigWhite 25 
kandypaint 25 
screwed up loco 25 
SOUTHEASTSD63 25 
ferns213 25 
84cutty 25 
playamade 25 
monsterpuff 25 
LOWLYFEPHILL 25 
BiggC 25 
tun-tun 25 
GYNX718 25 
MAJESTICSLIFE63 25 
Joe padilla 24 
SWEET OKOLE 24 
650 ReGaL 24 
childforsaken 24 
harborareaPhil 24 
VIEJITOS NATION 24 
73monte 23 
undr8ed 23 
hittin back bumper 23 
305Caddy 23 
CHRIS HANSEN 23 
unkut2003 23 
BoothuGsta 23 
LVdroe 23 
87blazer 23 
Meeba 22 
909vert63 22 
toxiconer 22 
2MidwesT6MonsteR0 22 
BigPoppaPump 22 
vr4joe 22 
MIA-HI-TECH 22 
VEGAS BLVD™ 22 
Loco Low Tucson 520 22 
lawgirl 22 
9165-SS 22 
lowriderlovin65 22 
alex75 22 
blacksmith 22 
CODE BLUE 21 
streetshow 21 
Hound Dawg 21 
96_impalass 21 
Coca Pearl 21 
Simonmcnasty 21 
Steel City Fam 21 
Ridin Deep 21 
G_body_Jon 21 
LOYALTY IV LIFE 21 
SLAMMINMEDIA 21 
cartier01 21 
Senor Chapulin 21 
CaddyKid253 21 
82-REDRUM 21 
D Twist 21 
EMPIRE CUSTOMS 21 
Tyteboy101 21 
650bsb 21 
ausshole 21 
94 fleet 21 
Born_2_Die 21 
AFFILIATED MONTE 20 
LOCO-LOUIE 20 
7eightmonte 20 
blvddown 20 
lowmemory 20 
Mizz_Diabla 20 
K-Tena 20 
84 2 dr cut 20 
SUGExWHITE 20 
RagtopPete 20 
BigVics58 20 
ONE_AND_ONLY 20 
WESTUP702 20 
CarolinaGirl 20 
themadmexican 20 
NEX~GEN 19 
Mannie Fre$h 19 
King_Cobra 19 
J-KAT 19 
KeK21 that Pimp 19 
poppa68_KI_4life 19 
smoothhoneypot 19 
chingon 65 19 
fundimotorsports 19 
red_ghost 19 
MR.*512* 19 
LAC'N_NOTHING 19 
Psycho631 19 
UNPREDICTABLESS 19 
~MONTECARLOW~ 19 
Project59 18 
Twiins 18 
allbusiness 18 
BLACK CHERRY 18 
CHICO THE VAVOSO 18 
86' Chevy 18 
vegasrider 18 
xSSive 18 
BIG WHIT 64 18 
majestix65 18 
ice64berg 18 
Nasty 18 
B Town Fernie 18 
PMoney 18 
knightsgirl19 18 
savageloc24 18 
shawngoodtimer sd 18 
pumps77 18 
Havoc1985 18 
spikekid999 18 
C10 17 
zsmizle 17 
LA$WestSide$Ryder 17 
MRS.SILLYGIRL 17 
MOUTH OF THE SOUTH 17 
308 impala 17 
Sun City 17 
customforlife 17 
Lord Goofy 17 
exotic rider 17 
87linkin 17 
jcutty 17 
abel 17 
scrappin68 17 
FajitasOnGRill956 16 
superdodge2196 16 
Austin Ace 16 
bigbearlocos 16 
blued -up -cutty 16 
Lil Ghost 16 
lowrivi1967 16 
Toaster 16 
CadiKingpin 16 
DEMENTED_1 16 
LAUGHING BOY 16 
72 kutty 16 
La Lo 16 
orange_juiced 16 
boskeeter 16 
Bejeweled_65 16 
sucio138 15 
doctahouse 15 
rd62rdstr 15 
ElMonte74' 15 
Chicago-n 15 
JUANITO 15 
The BIG M Biker 15 
1980caddy 15 
Big T 15 
ElKr0nic0 15 
autopartman 15 
elcoshiloco 15 
CutiePie64 15 
blue64 15 
BLVD 15 
Raguness 15 
Color Coated Cutty 15 
Stilo-G 14 
showlo94 14 
remione1 14 
Skinny_D 14 
MIDWESTJP 14 
Spiderose 14 
SAC_TOWN 14 
westsidehydros 14 
Boricua Customs 14 
BOYLEHEIGHTS 14 
DOPE-BOY FRESH 14 
IamDavid 14 
thuglife 14 
vazquejs 14 
haze1995 14 
QsBabyGirl96 14 
different 14 
mrdramaboxx 14 
Dylante63 14 
nsane86 14 
NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS 14 
MagicNarcosis 13 
EASY64SS 13 
prohoppin 13 
BlackRob8687 13 
Armando Ranflitas 13 
DirtyBird2 13 
Peezy_420 13 
East_Side_Souljah 13 
tequila sunrise 13 
wingnut 13 
Jose 420 13 
olskoolkaddy 13 
cd blazin 13 
hustle300 13 
capone530 13 
RollerZ 57 13 
josmith213 13 
razor 13 
chevys863 12 
gramma 12 
TAIB 12 
hydraulicmike 12 
THE PETE-STA 12 
sicko87 12 
big pimpin 12 
el cusco 12 
ButchFragrance 12 
lowridetillidie 12 
armadillo-man 12 
~ElcoRider~ 12 
Rey De Oro 12 
streetsupraz 12 
BLUNTD24/7 12 
juiced88caprice 12 
NOTORIOUS68 12 
Lil_Charlie 12 
Black 78 MC 12 
Mn_Rider 11 
Wicked 11 
esco64 11 
KingSuper 11 
menotyou 11 
AD85 11 
2lowsyn 11 
F.O.X_BOX 11 
FUTURERIDER™ 11 
93candylac 11 
Emperor Goofy 11 
Guetlers Girl 11 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 11 
75 RAGTOP 11 
kandylac 11 
66 ROLLERZ ONLY 11 
keneken 11 
trodder 11 
milfintraining 11 
70 Custom Coupe 11 
lifestyle4life 11 
REYXTC 11 
FAMILIA863 11 
naz 11 
BigLinc 11 
texasdelta88 11 
big s 11 
GP one 11 
DaddyCaddy's Girl 11 
ZachLovely 11 
JasonJ 11 
Six5CaddyLac 11 
streetrider 11 
truucha 11 
mhiggy911 11 
Guanatos 11 
KandyPainted 10 
'83 caddy 10 
THE TERMINATOR 10 
Pontiak Ridah 10 
insYder 10 
Badass94Cad 10 
BigPoppa 10 
mac2lac 10 
G'dupGbody 10 
ToXiC_FuMeS 10 
INIMITABLE 10 
SanchoElSegundo 10 
CERTIFIED KILLER 10 
TOPPLESS86 10 
410 all day 10 
gmsupreme 10 
texasgold 10 
monte88 10 
ATTN WHORE 10 
mr box 10 
stilldownivlife 10 
2big4u 10 
LeosAirSuspension 10 
ricardo labrador 10 
Texas_82_Grand Prix 10 
johnny coconut 10 
SixTreDippa313 10 
AZTEC 10 
GUS 650 10 
big brown 10 
Linc 10 
SERIOUSHYDROS 10 
theonegodchose 10 
imp63ss 10 
angelflsts 10 
Klean Kut 10 
damora 10 
The_Golden_One 10 
Pure Xtc 10 
Player 9 
Costanza 9 
happy hoppy 9 
sancho 1 9 
gone2war 9 
ReGaLiZe iT 9 
djbizz1 9 
OC*SS 9 
MODHOPPER 9 
skardawg 9 
MCSICKLAC 9 
DJ Englewood 9 
chuckyducky 9 
Juiced82MarkVI 9 
djmikethecholodj 9 
Gloss Hogg 9 
94cadwood 9 
ec64foshow 9 
♠NEFF-U♠ 9 
VICS'79 9 
92seville 9 
Dizzle 9 
pinto_on_dubz 9 
CITY OF SHARKS 9 
brett 9 
furburger 9 
Paul K 9 
MikeS 9 
lowlife59 9 
crazyimpala63 9 
GRASSHOPP3R 9 
Evil_Artist64 9 
sycl1 9 
eazylowrider 9 
fleetwood mack 8 
63RIVI 8 
Ren 8 
geterlow 8 
Silentdawg 8 
VGP 8 
bluebyrd86 8 
ROOSTERCOLDBURN 8 
ROLLERZONLY 719 8 
SydneyStyle 8 
SJDEUCE 8 
Lee. 8 
TwOtYme 8 
LUXMAN 8 
SWEET COCO GIRL 8 
NATIVE MONEY 8 
MADPSYKO 8 
baggedout81 8 
plank 8 
loco surpreme 8 
steelers#1 8 
$RO4LIFE$ 8 
Playboy206 8 
QWIK DEVILLE 8 
Shaolin Casanova 8 
schwinn1964 8 
sprockets 8 
Crenshaw's Finest 8 
screwstone_tx 8 
LegendsRacer66 8 
Biggy 8 
51gjr 8 
betoscustoms 8 
-Cookie- 8 
SixFourClownin 8 
MAD_ONE 8 
sjcaddy 8 
fleetwood_talisman 8 
caliswangin916 8 
huggys65impSS 8 
MR CHICAGO. 8 
wimone 8 
82gbody rider 7 
sdropnem 7 
headhunter 7 
DOUGHBOY1117 7 
805rickmajestics 7 
801Rider 7 
sixwheelinmazda 7 
dallas,tejas 7 
clairfbeeIII 7 
EL_PASO 7 
SoulDemon 7 
Stickz 7 
KadillakKing 7 
TONE LOCO 7 
lowdeville 7 
Juiced_RL 7 
loco's79 7 
pepes21 7 
hoppinlincoln 7 
SCLA 7 
Reverend Hearse 7 
Sin7 7 
78Linc 7 
RollerzUnderground 7 
denchantedone 7 
impalaguy1964 7 
low4life68lac 7 
_Babydoll 7 
Eklips 7 
IMON26S 7 
PHXRollin 7 
RAIDERSEQUAL 7 
charles85 7 
back yard boogie 7 
TONIO 7 
BiggBodyBrougham 7 
stillwaters 7 
COPS_ON_PAYROLL 7 
lowrodder 7 
plus12 7 
Mystro 7 
foey 7 
Rawville 7 
originales 7 
impala63 7 
Lil Spanks 7 
76'_SCHWINN 7 
AZRIDAH 7 
MIVLIFE 7 
rollin 70's 7 
MTX686 7 
brn2ridelo 7 
bluepridelowride13 7 
21310 7 
BALLIN_24Z 7 
3wheelKing 7 
EL PECADOR 6 
93-96BIGBODY 6 
.:OrangeCounty G:. 6 
lboogie 6 
lowsammy 6 
tunasub_on_u 6 
txhardhittaz 6 
God's Son2 6 
CAMEL 6 
El Chapin 6 
AFEWGWDMEN63 6 
tito_ls 6 
toxxin99 6 
carsofabq 6 
MAJESTICS81 6 
HittinCornerz93 6 
damian 6 
brownstylez8 6 
TOPO 6 
Jodoka 6 
GOLDMEMBER 6 
ARMADA 6 
Monch_R 6 
1sick7 6 
1mexikan 6 
704 Sheen 6 
slammer 6 
twiztedplasticz 6 
BennyFuckinBlanco 6 
lowlyfe-all-day 6 
MRPITIFUL 6 
~DaddyCaddy~ 6 
chris2low 6 
CLASS BULLY 6 
heavychevy 6 
Swangin63WhilePoppinTrunk 6 
EPISTOL"44" 6 
bootleg94 6 
CHEVYMAMA 6 
just_a-doodz 6 
mr.fisheye 6 
HAITIAN 305 HOPPER 6 
LO RIDE 6 
CE 707 6 
switch house #1 6 
green ice 6 
HtnBmpr 6 
htowns_players 6 
BiG GiO 6 
07-Gator 5 
Sleepy526 5 
BIGRICHSPIRIT 5 
lowcaddy85 5 
swick-1 5 
Fried Chicken Eater 5 
GATO ***** 5 
TRAFFIC-LAC 5 
radicalplastic09 5 
luckysautosports#1 5 
El Alfonso 5 
MJuan#1 5 
CaliLow 5 
specialk11232 5 
Ron Burgundy 5 
billy nugz 5 
illegal regal 5 
slickrick 5 
zc_delacruz 5 
BackBumper559 5 
las_crucez 5 
187_Regal 5 
white link 93 5 
topdown59 5 
MR.59 5 
WESTCOASTER 5 
SA ROLLERZ 5 
LANNGA305 5 
recklesslifestyles 5 
lowriv1972 5 
94Fleetwoodswangin 5 
greenmerc77 5 
raystrey 5 
FULLYCLOWNIN 5 
LIL FLIP 5 
modesto64 5 
SINGLEPUMPCHUMP 5 
HighLifeCC 5 
fiftythree 5 
BIGBEN 5 
candimann 5 
Mr.plow 5 
BLVDBROUGHAM 5 
josie_p 5 
ONLY_ROLLIN_ON_THREE 5 
Switchblade 5 
redline 5 
LIQUIDLINES 5 
LA Homie 5 
STLPINKCUTTY 5 
Pranks 5 
sixo 5 
scooby 5 
$montana505$ 5 
volvo240guy 5 
onbagz2002 5 
THA LIFE 5 
grandson 5 
MsDani 5 
Ragtop Ted 5 
mozzywozzy 4 
ryderz 4 
caddyking 4 
Wog Boy 4 
Team SMB FAB-LAB 4 
smallz95eg 4 
Baggd4x4blazer 4 
AndrewH 4 
Adams85 4 
TheUpton22 4 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX 4 
MISS *V* 4 
sanjo_nena408 4 
juiced benz 4 
391_cutlass 4 
lesstime 4 
DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 4 
INEEDAFREAK.COM 4 
USSKITTYHAWK 4 
meat 4 
Family4 4 
tequilalow57 4 
sixtyfourchevy 4 
stayfresh726 4 
INDIVIDUALS~317 4 
KLIQUE64 4 
HacksawJimDuggan 4 
dj short dog 4 
MONEY GREEN 4 
The Scientist 4 
downsouth 4 
96tahoe 4 
trae 4 
lowrr 4 
lone_vato 4 
BigPete 4 
LOWLILMAMA 4 
boizendahood 4 
3whlcmry 4 
sancho12000 4 
1 lowfukn ram 4 
BIG MICK-DOGG 4 
juiced63belair 4 
underageimp 4 
Cadillac Ed 4 
VANE$$A 4 
omaharidah 4 
OoDIZZoO 4 
Cory Lidle 4 
KaDILLaK 4 
masatalker 4 
Soul Assasins 4 
capriceman75 4 
CAPRICHOSO86 4 
Tech 4 
Same_Ol_Cutty 4 
wence 4 
94capriceusaf 4 
Locldskool40 4 
chato83 4 
Kirky69 4 
859 impala 4 
LoudGuitars 4 
big nuts 4 
lincolnlowrider76 4 
Elite64 4 
98LOWLINC 4 
big9er 4 
3SESILENT 4 
Tip Slow 4 
cleverlos 4 
egan808 4 
L0_RYDER69 4 
turtlerf 4 
Lavish 4 
cheldingo 4 
The Phoenix 4 
909 MAJESTICS 4 
orta63 4 
akromix 4 
CHR1S619 4 
95 Fleetwood 4 
Jtap20 4 
rollin 72 monte 3 
KILLA G 3 
the bone collector 3 
BIG L.A 3 
T_MINUS 3 
the GRINCH 3 
Swingin80Lincoln 3 
gzking 3 
rnrcustoms 3 
bagged 52 3 
phat_kok 3 
93 fleetwood 3 
My98Lincoln 3 
909lowride64 3 
DanielDucati 3 
curbserver78 3 
millerlite_214 3 
E-ROCK 3 
Mr. Antiguo 3 
MAKH 13 3 
All Out Customs 3 
kraz13 3 
Locutus 3 
six 2 3 
Easy Ryder 3 
trulow 3 
YAYOS64 3 
bkjaydog 3 
puertorican65 3 
blownsmokeallday 3 
Bedrockcc 3 
BLVD66 3 
19cutty84 3 
G-house74 3 
so high kar klub 3 
RoyalKnights 3 
soldierboy 3 
DenaLove 3 
girldog66 3 
Lackin'onDuces 3 
MrSilent 3 
ForeverMobinChevys 3 
lucious 3 
Jokers1 3 
jgcustomz 3 
HITHARD 3 
dragin4life 3 
HEX48 3 
Freakeone 3 
cashmoneyspeed 3 
texusbounc 3 
SGV-POMONA 3 
jojo67 3 
shadow1 3 
EL WICKED 3 
MIKENY ON_DA_LOW 3 
juiced 64 3 
Hannibal Lector 3 
SHOWDOWN 3 
ibuildweniblazeum 3 
SJ TROKITA 3 
79caddyman 3 
EASTFRESNO90 3 
WICKEDKUSTOMS 3 
str8_tripn_82 3 
Mo$Money 3 
Ridinlow4life 3 
deepslider 3 
doeone702 3 
94bigbodylac 3 
modelsinc1967 3 
HARD KANDY 3 
leks 3 
BUICK RYDIN HIGH 3 
iowna2drcaprice 3 
EX214GIRL 3 
Harley Starr 3 
NEWLIFE ELA 3 
DYABLITO 3 
Yogi 3 
Georgecostanza 3 
gmag69 3 
regallowlow187 3 
62-Rag 3 
juiced79regal 3 
-CAROL CITY- 3 
WEST COAST HOPPER 3 
jtheshowstoppper 3 
LatinStyle86 3 
biggeazy-e 3 
AdmgtX 3 
Sanchez 1 3 
Big-Jay 3 
SEVERED TIES 3 
RIDERCHRONICLES 3 
Joker808 3 
81WeZcOzRyDr 3 
blvdsixty 3 
chacho44 3 
midwest_swang 3 
HiLow63 3 
CO-PILOT 3 
marquezs13 3 
ARAB 3 
ja-keem 3 
PINCHE CACAHUATE 3 
elspock84 3 
King Of Rimz 3 
allcoupedup 3 
63 ridah 3 
LOW68CHEVY 3 
DJSickness 3 
escortonair 3 
BROEZBEFOREHOEZ 3 
74Olds98SLAB 3 
divyyne1 3 
RAIDER NATION 3 
Jinx64 3 
408SHARK 3 
KrAzE1 3 
racerboy 3 
silvercaprice 2 
regalating 2 
maclcky1 2 
lafalda 2 
Coast One 2 
WESTMINSTER*OC 2 
livnlow713 2 
1morecutty 2 
71impala 2 
PantyDropper 2 
Newman 2 
gixxa7500 2 
cuttsupreme 2 
bundy805 2 
76 GLASSHOUSE 2 
regalistic 2 
jsozae 2 
Foompla 2 
Cadi4life 2 
IAMATWORKRIGHTNOW 2 
wop_inda_wood 2 
CHOPPER 76 2 
Need$forCaddy 2 
DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL 2 
One Of A Kind 2 
luxchach 2 
Flash_LuxuriouS 2 
Riding Low 2 
ElectraFy'in 2 
R.O.VILLE 2 
calilife83 2 
Hoopallday83 2 
bigcadi 2 
[email protected] 2 
edelmiro13 2 
CarnagitsU 2 
orientalmontecarlo 2 
214pinkcandy 2 
new rider 2 
pi4short 2 
cuttygirl 2 
LV 60 2 
Unusual Allegories 2 
cutty85 2 
rusty caprice 2 
Miami305Rida 2 
MERCILESS CAR CLUB 2 
MOOK 2 
c dogg 2 
BIGMANDO 2 
maniak2005 2 
CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 2 
caddychic 2 
elsylient 2 
93CADILLAQ 2 
sanjosecustomz 2 
kaliswangin 2 
fleet18 2 
Rolled Brim 2 
1998wagonhatch 2 
.TODD 2 
HUNG-N-TEXAS 2 
.:Vato Loco:. 2 
BombaAussieStyle 2 
arnout.. 2 
Da One 2 
Rusty193 2 
TTTTTT 2 
SOLDADOS 2 
royalts-car-club 2 
Canada Sucks 2 
QBKS 2 
camnutz63 2 
NOSTRILDAMUS 2 
BIG LUX 2 
sugardaddy 2 
pinche chico 2 
Temptation O*C 2 
Big Doe 2 
SiLvErReGaL 2 
Kneegrow 2 
chrisijzerman 2 
individual 2 
MR.SICK_T_3 2 
jack doe 2 
firme64impala 2 
LKWD Local 2 
LAPAYASA90 2 
yassa 2 
j_cutty_30 2 
the bunny reaper 2 
junbug29s 2 
MR.50 2 
chevyboyitaly 2 
down79 2 
jclark92 2 
SunnyVA 2 
MRSANCHO 2 
HAGCustoms 2 
Droop$ 2 
INHIBATOR 2 
Secret Garden 2 
G-Bodyman 2 
jevonniespapi 2 
86TXMonte 2 
00_s10_lowlow 2 
mrgeez84 2 
$hameless 2 
TONCHEHITTINITLOW 2 
Lolo22 2 
littlerascle59 2 
NeNe 2 
eyeneff 2 
solorollaz702 2 
forty7oldsbomb 2 
FRISCO KID 2 
96caddy-deville 2 
Mr.Andres 2 
dken 2 
crucialjp 2 
hotspot_65 2 
staylow 2 
GRS-HPR 2 
beanerman 2 
El Duez 2 
Stealth 2 
taylorswanted 2 
arabretard 2 
arcblazr 2 
78monte85riviera 2 
dekay24 2 
67juiced 2 
cheydogge 2 
Randy Watson 2 
GABINO 2 
kadillak_driver 2 
monte88carlo 2 
KickRocksbitch 2 
jtl51603 2 
lowriders-unlimited 2 
huero 2 
texican63 2 
65chevyridah 2 
SD38PLYM 2 
trooper smith 2 
MR X 2 
HIT EM UP 2 
rockahula520 2 
dannysnty 2 
biglewy805 2 
BgLoCoTe 2 
Dolle 2 
manu samoa 2 
miggy254 2 
andre$$$ 2 
Big Jaycaddie 2 
deville 2 
85CrownVictoria 2 
Six-o-two 2 
mi familia 2 
reds61 2 
Eric 2 
unforgiven50insp 2 
toons 2 
mrratchet 2 
BLVDBULLY 2 
fatdaddylv 2 
People's Choice 2 
4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY 2 
MS. BROUGHAM 2 
GREAT WHITE 2 
High Roller 2 
64_EC_STYLE 2 
loquehay 2 
abefsg 2 
SSrhyder 2 
JesusChrist 2 
TopDogg 2 
DemonioRojo 2 
showandgo 2 
Big Puppet 2 
305guy 1 
4pumpcutty 1 
BIG TEX 1 
Hermangoeslow 1 
tra1414 1 
LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS 1 
mister x 1 
zul_king_86 1 
Big Masaquata 1 
mundo 1 
69droptop 1 
JEN IN PHX 1 
casper805 1 
DIPN714 1 
Bowtie Legacy 1 
FREDDY™ 1 
STR8RIDA 1 
Rat1 1 
richard1940 1 
austex61 1 
tijuas1143 1 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 1 
NYC68droptop 1 
ton_loc 1 
lileddy562 1 
ucepnut 1 
Lil_Lowrdr_Niki 1 
Big Body 1 
ese_mr_bullet 1 
Sosick 1 
gtown 1 
o2SAVAGE 1 
muzikman 1 
520goodtimer 1 
10094718 1 
FourDoorRider 1 
Mr.NoLimit 1 
tofnlows10 1 
low01 1 
skinnischwinn 1 
bangn67 1 
djrascal 1 
83kaddy 1 
truelowlow 1 
ratfink ben 1 
Madrox64 1 
adamflow1 1 
OGDinoe1 1 
drasticlolo 1 
ss62vert 1 
300MAG 1 
Sunny D-lite 1 
CadillacDan 1 
pmdogg 1 
ReyRey 1 
HiLoHyDrOs 1 
ILLVILLE 1 
Lord Duez 1 
mrcaprice84 1 
juiced_s10_n_ohio 1 
goldilocs 1 
G4ever 1 
vengence 1 
KiCk RoCkS B!TcH 1 
ATXSS 1 
piston pump 07 1 
ludogg64 1 
luna 1 
RRG 1 
buggsyjackrabbit 1 
TUFENUF 1 
greg nice 1 
da bomb 1 
BRINCAS YOU 1 
LOCO 52 RAGTOP 1 
sic713 1 
cadillac6 1 
cornfield3wheelin' 1 
CADDY EXTRA 1 
-Immortal- 1 
bitchezcan2 1 
4 H8RZ 2 NV 1 
ABADCHEV 1 
EXECUTION 1 
devotion83 1 
INSIDIOUS 1 
bluntman 1 
GrimReaper 1 
ElRafa 1 
madiron 1 
elmonte 1 
L-Dogg LoLo 1 
unity1963 1 
1 blck 66 1 
juangotti 1 
Abie 1 
$outh$ider 1 
ch3cy67 1 
texican 1 
DRLOWZ 1 
payfred 1 
Bad Mamma Jamma 1 
(ROLLIN) 1 
ELSYLENT 1 
Kadillac G 1 
LilLoco 1 
gropie_luv 1 
_Shiela_ 1 
Sno Killa 1 
thadogg612 1 
Battle Cry 1 
SIN187 1 
milkbone 1 
MayhemKustomz 1 
Str8Game 1 
1sick78 1 
kuzikan 1 
MISTER ED 1 
1957wolseley 1 
Mrvdizzy 1 
Cali Life 1 
lowlow_66 1 
atlalien 1 
Federal Bureau of Investigation 1 
Hermanos of Peace 1 
pimpala_64 1 
MonteMan 1 
DOPEY 1 
bigchief 1 
Crazylife13 1 
platniumta 1 
josh7900 1 
BIGMAZ 1 
D-Low 1 
frameoffz 1 
SixFoSS 1 
spanks 1 
MY85TOY PHX AZ 1 
Cely 1 
lowdwnrob 1 
McHam 1 
lowrider drive 1 
Zakir 1 
I.C. Joker 1 
Alter-Ego 1 
romero13 1 
HECHOenMEXICO YC 1 
Wackzaco 1 
PIMPnamedSLICKBACK 1 
JULIO-G 1 
BIG DAWG 1 
orlando 1 
Jolleyrancher 1 
1 4u2nvy 1 
MrsCaddy4yaass 1 
Invisible123 1 
solo20 1 
956_INDIVIDUALS_64 1 
degre576 1 
V-TOWN ROLLERZ 1 
8REGAL_LIMITED4 1 
goinlow 1 
primer665 1 
lilrocky45 1 
individualsneil 1 
WestTexas_lowlow 1 
loop64 1 
59Impala 1 
HOP SKOTCH 1 
~BIG SPANKS~ 1 
psn8586 1 
HOP SHOP 1 
FLOOD CONTROL 1 
No Chingas 1 
1low64 1 
Britney 1 
pimpala96 1 
SUNNYD 1 
BIGG-USO 1 
Round2 1 
BIG CHANO 1 
speedy187 1 
redchamp 1 
Drop'em 1 
kolorofsuccess63 1 
ESE JAVIER 1 
BlackMagicHydraulics 1 
Cheeseburger 1 
impla64 1 
second-coming 1 
Chulow 1 
badwayz30 1 
85 biarittz 1 
Montenegro_Adrian 1 
x7666 1 
48bomb 1 
HIDEAWAY68 1 
HOMERJSIMPSON 1 
viejitos37 1 
CYCLON3 1 
BlueBerry 1 
Drnktilshezaqt 1 
CERTIFIED TROUBLE 1 
TX REGULATER 1 
I. K. Rico 1 
61CADDY 1 
Bhenny 1 
pitbull_432 1 
3onthree 1 
sysco83 1 
Hawaiian Built 1 
uniques66 1 
Pueblo Viejo 1 
STABmasterARSON 1 
San Diego 619 1 
BENNYHILLS95 1 
CHANGO 1 
cleAn85 1 
I Drag A55 1 
carucha64 1 
gabby21 1 
NWK-13 1 
djspydaz 1 
betinyare 1 
2SHORT 1 
dragn 4 fun 1 
Locutt78 1 
MC562 1 
67 Rider 1 
ICEBLOCC 1 
nastyhd 1 
EVIL C 1 
Sqvarec 1 
trueblue702 1 
chevy_boy 1 
lil_sexy 1 
ricks-94 caddy 1 
CHOLO 909 1 
HUSTLE UP 1 
Boss Hog 1 
LuX GotSkillz 1 
CO2CA 1 
4DA 8O5 1 
dc8237 1 
POPEYE_NWK 1 
cherry 64 1 
Victor Fuentes 1 
SANCHOS LIVER SPOT 1 
ESE_REGAL_82 1 
MAGO64 1 
BRODIE 1 
LeZzZz_Go 1 
[email protected]$PER 1 
seriouscc 1 
bigandy 1 
Sam Hain 1 
Por313Vida 1 
Mr Biggs 1 
lpcc_1937 1 
quirino89 1 
DAMIAN78 1 
Volv_lo 1 
$$purecutt$$ 1 
playahata 1 
turbospirites 1 
78 tony 1 
HND_Loco 1 
a$$_holio 1 
QCC 1 
evilexecutive 1 
74SSELCO 1 
Private 1 
- Peter Andre - 1 
lowcaddy87 1 
Chubaka_Mark_V 1 
elrey82 1 
Models IV Life 1 
malomonte 1 
CHENTEX3 1 
jusblaze 1 
TrueOGcadi 1 
pimpjuice 1 
2doorlover 1 
wagonguy 1 
AZLincolnFan 1 
meza310angel310 1 
Magik007 1 
A&W 1 
ChevyLowRiderGurl 1 
Mush Mouf 1 
The Real D-Eazy 1 
MARK ROSE 1 
ChevyKid 1 
boricua87 1 
oldride 1 
ndogg801 1 
lakewood213 1 
latinwarrior13 1 
elpojohnson 1 
iHopp 1 
mr.plainstreet 1 
japanman 1 
Payasomm 1 
PHANTASYJOE 1 
TWEEDY 1 
jabo. 1 
Kool-aid 1 
lone star 1 
GANGSTER_36 1 
8-Ball 1 
Tha Amazin Caucasian 1 
kingroller 1 
~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~ 1 
topless65 1 
dayton roller 1 
spookybonus 1 
PHAT-SO 1 
craziee in L.A. 1 
ENPOWER 1 
louisville chevy 1 
afharris2000 1 
downforce 1 
61neb 1 
Nor*Cal 1 
suavecitoone 1 
pimp66801 1 
INSPIRATIONS SJ 1 
MI66IMPALA 1 
Mr.Fleetwood94 1 
skooltime 1 
old man lets hop 1 
CROWDS61 1 
Clown confution 1 
rotten apple 1 
dabigfiish 1 
The_Devil_Rydes_Low 1 
Tiny 82 1 
layitlow62 1 
HOOLIGAN 1 
VeronikA 1 
back bumper regal83 1 
lowridinboyz 1 
buick1984regal 1 
bombsaway 1 
rahjmh2 1 
81olds 1 
Pedro Sanchez 1 
NEWSTYLE 66 1 
LIFEOFDAPARTY93 1 
ROYAL IMAGE 1965 1 
MARIACHI LOCO 53 1 
81 lac 1 
MRLATINO 1 
trikeboy666 1 
BAYTOWNS_KING 1 
BUICKNAILHEAD 1 
J&L Kustoms 1 
Looney 1 
UNTOUCHABLE1 1 
scr8pin 1 
Training Day 1 
k gee™ 1 
double0caddy 1 
rc collins 1 
OLDSCHOOL 1 
Slamdsixty3 1 
plyrh8r1 1 
topheavychevy 1 
freddylokz 1 
KIPPY 1 
PiNcHe ChIlAnGo 1 
ubernode54 1 
Black64s 1 
214RIDERZ 1 
sellers941 1 
PABLOC13 1 
bigsexy408 1 
caprice ridah 1 
PURPLE PASSION 1 
1 sic 86 1 
LESMILY 1 
HittinSwitchez 1 
USO-ORLANDO 1 
fronksy 1 
ROBLEDO 1 
Caddy_Daddy 1 
lowridermatt 1 
Kruzin05 1 
MR.QDOGG 1 
Qwerty 1 
h_a_t_e_d 1 
85MonteCarlo 1 
Close window & open topic


----------



## eastside1989

Back on Topic... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 30 2009, 01:24 PM~13742352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on Topic... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Come on post your pigs ....What you Got? I know you got some pig pics... :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 30 2009, 01:27 PM~13742376
> *look boys my new tattoo its so sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwarfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Tat... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## freddylokz

617 pages and all you did was the interior :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@May 1 2009, 05:27 PM~13757172
> *617 pages and all you did was the interior  :angry:
> *


all i did was piss on your chin slappy


----------



## Scrilla

:angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 30 2009, 05:03 PM~13745604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MRS.MAYHEM :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 1 2009, 11:40 AM~13755474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 Thats sick


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+May 2 2009, 12:04 PM~13763670-->
> 
> 
> 
> MRS.MAYHEM :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@May 2 2009, 12:36 PM~13763840
> *:0  :0 Thats sick
> *


 They both are.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

Fine, Don't Fucking Hire Me, You Can't Handle My Shit
Date: 2008-12-02, 10:34PM CST


What the fuck people! I need a motherfuckin job, and I have a resume that says I am fucking fit to be your goddamn front desk/administrative assistant. I have applied to a ton of jobs on here, and not one of them responded, WHAT THE FUCK?!

Cover Letter? Here's my fucking cover letter!
Now, I'm really low on money, and I'll suck a dick if I have to...that's right!
Got a bear in your backyard that keeps eating your garbage? I'll fight that motherfucker and I'll win! Can any other prospective employee say that?! FUCK NO! What'd you say? You lost your keys? FUCK IT! I'll shoot the goddamn lock off your door with my laser eyes! That's how bad I need a motherfuckin job! Your brother is gay and you're not cool with that? I'll de-gay him with reverse buttsex. Don't believe me?! Then hire me and I'll fucking show you!

OBJECTIVE
I need a motherfuckin job.

SHIT I HAVE DONE
-I invented the moon.
-Atlantis was around til 1988, but sunk when I shot out of my mom's vagina like a silver bullet into a wolverine.
-I am also a wolverine.
-Had sex with the Spice Girls.
-The blowjob machine was originally my idea until that bastard Clint Eastwood stole it.
-I have prophetic visions of the apocolypse.
-Watched the movie "Juwanna Mann" at least 18 times. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0247444/
-Created a new genre of dance in which people get so into it that radiation waves pulsate off of them, I like to call this the microrave.
-I reverse engineered a door, I now know how it works.
-When I was 8, a frisbee flew into my backyard and I blew it up with my mind.
-My brother is the Eiffel Tower
-Direct descendant of Beowulf
-Can make weapons out of anything, very useful in a hostile work environment
-Beat my pornography addiction when I was 19
-Proficient in Microsoft Office and Photoshop

RELEVANT WORK EXPERIENCE
GlomGlom Corporation of Evil Doing
POSITION: Front Desk/Administrative Assistant
DUTIES: Setting up sex scandals in which to blackmail wealthy politicians, forwarding email, burning down the houses of the poor, loan sharking, answering phones, greeting clients in a manner that would frighten most people

GreenHate Enterprises
POSITION: Once Again, I was a fucking Front Desk/Administrative Assistant
DUTIES: Organizing the dumping of bio-waste into the ocean, peeing in lakes, digging holes to fill with garbage, making garbage out of perfectly good and useful items, filling said wholes with said garbage, creating fake facts about Greenpeace and publishing them on the internet(I am internet savvy), good at filing...documents of hate.

REFERENCES
Glomgor Evil
GlomGlom Corporation of Evil Doings
[email protected]

Sloblor the Muck Monster
GreenHate Enterprises
[email protected]


So, now that you know the real me, are you gonna hire me or not? I would like to remind you that I can make weapons out of anything.

Sincerely,

Steve Madonna
[email protected]


remember.....anything.


----------



## Infamous James

baahahahahah peanutbutternipples


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> [/quote
> :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 5 2009, 11:42 AM~13790069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


god son is a total tooly


----------



## Infamous James

TOOLY ASS HERB


----------



## MAYHEM

booger faced merk


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh: I can;t wait till next year for another Pirate week.... :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 6 2009, 03:35 AM~13800060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:



And Fawk Pirate Week You Cum Bucket. :twak:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 6 2009, 08:31 AM~13801720
> *:roflmao:
> And Fawk Pirate Week You Cum Bucket. :twak:
> *


 :uh: bahahaha times a jillion


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 7 2009, 06:01 PM~13819676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF WAS THE PIC?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 8 2009, 06:21 AM~13823995
> *my wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: POOR U


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 8 2009, 10:40 AM~13824896
> *:uh: POOR U
> *


You had her first you should know... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Mayhem's" HIGH SCHOOL SWEETHEART"


----------



## eastside1989

"Mayhem'z Prom Date"


----------



## Infamous James

BARFFF


----------



## eastside1989

x2.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## eastside1989

:scrutinize:


----------



## brett




----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MAYHEM

ohh


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

meh


----------



## eastside1989

:scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 11 2009, 03:51 PM~13853027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ID LIKE TO THROW U UNDERIT AS IT COMES DOWN


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## SANTINO MARELLA

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989

:scrutinize:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 12 2009, 05:08 PM~13864897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahahahhaa


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## eastside1989

:scrutinize:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 11 2009, 12:51 PM~13853039
> *ID LIKE TO THROW U UNDERIT AS IT COMES DOWN
> *


 :uh: THATS NOT VERY NICE THERE SALLY


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 13 2009, 10:33 AM~13873558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

BWARF


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YOU LOVE IT


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 13 2009, 01:33 PM~13873558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

gayhem is a nob sloba

he slobs on nobs


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 13 2009, 06:01 PM~13875979
> *:uh: YOU LOVE IT
> *


Yea he does..... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 13 2009, 10:57 PM~13879181
> *gayhem is a nob sloba
> 
> he slobs on nobs
> *


great explenation u *** bag jew now go eat another dick


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Have a good weekend Mayhem.... :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 15 2009, 01:31 PM~13896217
> *Have a good weekend Mayhem.... :uh:
> *


 :uh: BITE MY BALLS


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 15 2009, 10:39 AM~13896285
> *:uh: BITE MY BALLS
> *


WAHHAHA ROCKYMOUNTAIN TIC-TAC OYSTEROWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 15 2009, 02:03 PM~13896526
> *WAHHAHA ROCKYMOUNTAIN TIC-TAC OYSTEROWNED
> *


STFU U HUNG LIKE A CARPENTER ANT FAZOOL


----------



## eastside1989

Riding BareBack... :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## D-Cheeze

H


----------



## MAYHEM

I


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 15 2009, 01:39 PM~13896285
> *:uh: BITE MY BALLS
> *


They are to small for my Tweezers.... :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 18 2009, 06:27 PM~13923464
> *They are to small for my Tweezers.... :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


ya ok u snatch


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 19 2009, 12:13 PM~13932722
> *ya ok u snatch
> *


ok " GAYHEM" :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 19 2009, 01:22 PM~13933465
> *ok      " GAYHEM" :uh:
> *


ok eatssidecock1989


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 19 2009, 01:48 PM~13933732
> *ok  eatssidecock1989
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I'll show you the "Eastside...".. :biggrin: .


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 19 2009, 09:12 PM~13939125
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I'll show you the "Eastside...".. :biggrin: .
> *


ok eatssidecocks1989times


----------



## D-Cheeze

blhahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaa


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 20 2009, 11:22 AM~13945230
> *blhahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaa
> *


Gayhem wasn't that funny... :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 20 2009, 11:29 AM~13945286
> *Gayhem wasn't that funny... :uh:
> *


HAHA LIER


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 17 2009, 08:30 AM~13911139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding BareBack... :uh:
> *


 :uh: THATS STILL HORSEBACK YA DUNCECAP WEARING EPILEPTIC


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 21 2009, 11:00 AM~13956478
> *:uh: THATS STILL HORSEBACK YA DUNCECAP WEARING EPILEPTIC
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## eastside1989

No, you Ass Clowns it's riding BareBack... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 21 2009, 08:33 AM~13956756
> *No, you Ass Clowns it's riding BareBack... :uh:
> *


 :uh: NO CHIEF WIGGUM, IF THE BEAR WAS RIDING ON ITS BACK PERHAPS IT WOULD BE, OR IF THE HORSE WAS RIDING ON THE BEARS BACK IT WOULD BE TOO...WIPE THE SPOOJ OFF YOUR 9-FOCALS YA BLIND AS A BAT NURSING HOME PATIENT


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 21 2009, 11:57 AM~13956985
> *:uh: NO CHIEF WIGGUM, IF THE BEAR WAS RIDING ON ITS BACK PERHAPS IT WOULD BE, OR IF THE HORSE WAS RIDING ON THE BEARS BACK IT WOULD BE TOO...WIPE THE SPOOJ OFF YOUR 9-FOCALS YA BLIND AS A BAT NURSING HOME PATIENT
> *


bwahahahahahahahahaha blind as a bat nursing home patientowned ahahahah


----------



## eastside1989

You guy's will always be Gay ...yes I'am older than you two piss ant's ..that won't change.. :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 21 2009, 10:30 AM~13957868
> *You guy's will always be Gay ...yes I'am older than you two piss ant's ..that won't change.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: HAHAH IF BY GAY YOU MEAN HAPPY AS A POON JAMMED WITH A 5-DOLLAR FOOT LONG YOU WOULD BE CORRECT


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 21 2009, 01:34 PM~13957911
> *:biggrin: HAHAH IF BY GAY YOU MEAN HAPPY AS A POON JAMMED WITH A 5-DOLLAR FOOT LONG YOU WOULD BE CORRECT
> *













YOU ...Piss Ant


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 21 2009, 01:36 PM~13957923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ...Piss Ant
> *


and your a shit stain from a wilderbeasts ass pipe


----------



## eastside1989

Hay...I think for the next week it could be "ANT WEEK" :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

Post up your Ant's if ya got them... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 21 2009, 10:36 AM~13957923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ...Piss Ant
> *


 :uh: THAT WOULD BE FUNNIER IF THE ANT WAS ACTUALLY PISSING....BUT AGAIN YOU FAIL...JUST LIKE 100 YEAR OLD PECKER TRYIN TO GET UP


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 21 2009, 01:39 PM~13957957
> *Hay...I think for the next week it could be "ANT WEEK" :uh:
> *


why cuz thats the size of your dick


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

:scrutinize:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

This is my ANT.... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

"Mahem'z ANT WEEK' Post up your Ant pictures.... :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Mahem, your not a Piss Ant but if you keep on trying you might reach your goal... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: wtf


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 22 2009, 11:51 AM~13968445
> *:uh: wtf
> *



"Gayhem'z ANT WEEK" why are you surprized ....next year will be better.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

FOKKIN GEEZER BASTARD WITH 1 FOOT IN THE GRAVE ALREADY


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 22 2009, 11:55 AM~13968491
> *"Gayhem'z ANT WEEK"    why are you surprized ....next year will be better.... :biggrin:
> *



WTF?  :loco:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@May 22 2009, 05:39 PM~13972066
> *WTF?    :loco:
> *


YOU GOTTA SLAP THE SHIT STAINS OUTTA YOUR DADS DEPENDS BRO HAHAHA


----------



## eastside1989

Blaaaaaaaaa Blaaaaaa...blaaaaaa..... :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 22 2009, 09:07 PM~13973676
> *Blaaaaaaaaa Blaaaaaa...blaaaaaa..... :cheesy:
> *


SENILE I SEE!!


----------



## budgetblueoval

your a *** gayhem stop putin your undreware on backwards ****


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 25 2009, 11:29 AM~13989528
> *SENILE I SEE!!
> *


Now that ANT week is over maybe we should have "Uncle week...." :scrutinize:


----------



## MAAANDO

Do you guys just go at it all the time?


----------



## MAYHEM

yes


----------



## eastside1989

NO... :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

AGAIN?


----------



## MAAANDO

:roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

Maybe.... :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

STILL?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 26 2009, 05:47 PM~14003661
> *STILL?
> *


I can't remember... :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

alzymers?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 27 2009, 10:52 AM~14012107
> *alzymers?
> *


Could be...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mayhem has two pink socks


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: too bad it took two submarines to finaly gain ass traction to his chute


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 27 2009, 10:58 AM~14012184
> *Mayhem GAVE ME two pink socks,now look at me on the toilet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was i drunk? :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

*12,500 POASTS 4 DA CANADIAN COK JOCKEY GAYHEM*


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

:scrutinize:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 28 2009, 12:09 AM~14022540
> *12,500 POASTS 4 DA CANADIAN COK JOCKEY GAYHEM
> *


 :uh: AWE ITS DICK~MEASELWEASELQUEEF AGAIN


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 28 2009, 03:30 AM~14022940
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY WIFE SAYS HI MAYHAMS
> *


 :uh: GORFFFFFF


----------



## Rod Stewart

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YOU LOVE IT


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 28 2009, 09:27 AM~14024787
> *:uh: YOU LOVE IT
> *


the dark spots or the rolls? 

i can't chose just one....


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 28 2009, 08:53 AM~14024419
> *:uh: AWE ITS DICK~MEASELWEASELQUEEF AGAIN
> *


:uh: JOR NOT MARRYD 2 TEH AVE.
U MARRYD 2 DEEZ NUTZ


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 28 2009, 10:22 AM~14025477
> *:uh: JOR NOT MARRYD 2 TEH AVE.
> U MARRYD 2 DEEZ NUTZ
> *


 :uh: AND U WERE LEFT AT THE ALTAR BY AN AIDS PATIENT


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 28 2009, 03:55 PM~14027060
> *:uh: AND U WERE LEFT AT THE ALTAR BY AN AIDS PATIENT
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 28 2009, 12:55 PM~14027060
> *:uh: AND U WERE LEFT AT THE ALTAR BY AN AIDS PATIENT
> *


:uh: ITS NOT MAY FALT GAYHEM GOT COLD FEETZ


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 28 2009, 08:51 PM~14029913
> *:uh: ITS NOT MAY FALT GAYHEM GOT COLD FEETZ
> *


wrong person asshat that was gaylo64 i have teh clamidia


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 29 2009, 08:19 AM~14035414
> *wrong person asshat that was gaylo64 i have teh clamidia
> *


o ya sory bout teh clamidia. i didnt no infamus needl diks silvr dildo was infektd


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 29 2009, 01:18 PM~14036673
> *o ya sory bout teh clamidia. i didnt no infamus needl diks silvr dildo was infektd
> *


WTF U SAYING BIG DUMMY ...AND WHO ARE U BTW NOOB?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 29 2009, 11:05 AM~14037086
> *WTF  U SAYING BIG DUMMY ...AND WHO ARE U BTW NOOB?
> *


:uh: IM DA 1 WHO DONKY PUNCHD UR BRANES OUT N LEFT U UNCONSHUS IN SCOONRS BASMENT WIT A BLAK EYE N 2 PINK SOX


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 29 2009, 08:27 PM~14040496
> *:uh: IM DA 1 WHO DONKY PUNCHD UR BRANES OUT N LEFT U UNCONSHUS IN SCOONRS BASMENT WIT A BLAK EYE N 2 PINK SOX
> *


*what???????????????????????????*


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 2 2009, 02:17 AM~14069301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU 10LBS SAC FILLED WITH 200 LBS OF SHIT ,U REALLY LOVE ME LOTS U BALL LAPER :0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MAYHEM

bwarf


----------



## eastside1989

This topic is a Train wreck.... :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: KIND OF LIKE THAT DEPENDS YOU JUST HAD YOUR HUSBAND CHANGE


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Jun 3 2009, 11:36 AM~14081559-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This topic is a Train wreck.... :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIKE THE LOOSE ASSHOLE YOUR HUSBAND GAVE U
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Jun 3 2009, 11:42 AM~14081618
> *:uh: KIND OF LIKE THAT DEPENDS YOU JUST HAD YOUR HUSBAND CHANGE
> *


BWAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 3 2009, 07:36 AM~14081559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This topic is a Train wreck.... :uh:
> *


X10


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 3 2009, 02:06 PM~14082843
> *X10
> *


NO


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 3 2009, 04:47 PM~14084349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BOOYAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 3 2009, 01:47 PM~14084349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FAHAHAHAHK


----------



## eastside1989

Well at least Mayhem is growin ... :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

my 2.5 yr old daughter looked at the monitor and was like "who's that little boy?"


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Jun 3 2009, 03:38 PM~14085519-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least Mayhem is growin ... :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: IF DAT WAS MY KID ID DROPKIK HIM IN2 A PYL OF HIPPO SHIT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart_@Jun 3 2009, 06:15 PM~14086931
> *my 2.5 yr old daughter looked at the monitor and was like "who's that little boy?"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

AYE AM PSHOP MASTR :nicoderm:


----------



## eastside1989

Don't make fun of little Gayhem....He will grow up some day.... :uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 3 2009, 09:15 PM~14086931
> *my 2.5 yr old daughter looked at the monitor and was like "who's that little boy?"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you did it with a chick ....no way thats news top us **** mic feltcher


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 4 2009, 08:35 AM~14092521
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 4 2009, 08:27 AM~14092452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


afrayhem?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 4 2009, 12:22 PM~14092891
> *afrayhem?
> *


RODNEY :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty

*MOB CHOPPAZ AND CHROME!!!! *


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 4 2009, 09:05 AM~14091788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hahahahahahahahaha

:roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

I remember when Mayhem had this... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

This topic is reduced to this..... :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 4 2009, 10:25 AM~14093501
> *  :uh:
> *













:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 4 2009, 01:28 PM~14093522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Mayhem had this... :uh:
> *


U CAN REMEMBER!!!!! WTF IS THIS WORLD COMMIN TO


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 4 2009, 10:28 AM~14093519
> *hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


BAHAHAH I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT LOLLEDED


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 4 2009, 01:28 PM~14093522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Mayhem had this... :uh:
> *


and now what nothing?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 4 2009, 04:22 PM~14095154
> *and now what nothing?
> *


----------



## syked1

:0 whats up bella, are you workin on something new?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 4 2009, 04:31 PM~14095250
> *:0 whats up bella, are you workin on something new?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## God's Son2

wow, great topic


----------



## eastside1989

Yea, what's New?


----------



## eastside1989

I can't wait to see ya new project....Then we will have a real reason to come into this topic..... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 5 2009, 06:15 AM~14101704
> *I can't wait to see ya new project....Then we will have a real reason to come into this topic..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Rod Stewart

that broke ass canuck can't afford wood grain.


----------



## eastside1989

No more Fleetwood ...but there is wood ....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 5 2009, 11:55 AM~14103272
> *that broke ass canuck can't afford wood grain.
> *


There are plenty of tree's up north.....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Mayhems new bike...


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 5 2009, 10:59 AM~14103304
> *There are plenty of tree's up north.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think a guy built that here in charlotte.

mayhems feet stink


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 5 2009, 08:50 PM~14107384
> *i think a guy built that here in charlotte.
> 
> mayhems feet stink
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Yea they do... :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 5 2009, 07:57 PM~14107430
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Yea they do... :uh:
> *


pm with hop secrets :biggrin: 
is a piston neccesary? or can you just fill the tank with 100psi? i know piston were to prevent cativation, but i'm wondering if it matters and since you all have that great informative website i figured you may know


----------



## eastside1989

Add Nitrogen.....it's lighter than air....I don't like pistons ....they are cheap and can be very Dangerous to the untrained ..you can hop high with risks...


----------



## eastside1989

Up to 150psi < 10 Batteries Don't hold down switch to long...some pumps won't take the pressure..they are all different....and the gear inside the motor is a key to hitting high 8 to 11...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 6 2009, 08:42 PM~14113926
> *Up to 150psi < 10 Batteries Don't hold down switch to long...some pumps won't take the pressure..they are all different....and the gear inside the motor is a key to hitting high  8 to 11...
> *


8 to 11? please explain, batteries or gears?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 4 2009, 02:53 PM~14094872
> *BAHAHAH I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT LOLLEDED
> *



the cross eyes was a nice touch


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 5 2009, 08:21 PM~14107557
> *pm with hop secrets :biggrin:
> is a piston neccesary? or can you just fill the tank with 100psi? i know piston were to prevent cativation, but i'm wondering if it matters and since you all have that great informative website i figured you may know
> *



you are asking the wrong person. i figured you dont know shit, and i was right.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 8 2009, 11:20 PM~14132866
> *8 to 11? please explain, batteries or gears?
> *


Gears...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 8 2009, 11:56 PM~14133281
> *you are asking the wrong person. i figured you dont know shit, and i was right.
> *


Tony you should be the last one to commment.. :biggrin: J/k fool....


----------



## eastside1989

Hoppin always seems to improve when your drinkin your favorite Beer.....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Anybody seen Gayhem? :uh:


Ya where is that Gay Blade?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 11 2009, 05:12 AM~14158338
> *Tony you should be the last one to commment.. :biggrin:  J/k fool....
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## eastside1989

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

old ****


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 15 2009, 09:05 AM~14192927
> *old ****
> *


Ha ha ...you alway's look up to me ...Gayhem.... :biggrin: 


Did ya just get back from Girl scout Camp? :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 16 2009, 09:06 AM~14204332
> *:biggrin:
> Ha ha ...you alway's look up to me ...Gayhem.... :biggrin:
> Did ya just get back from Girl scout Camp? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 17 2009, 06:16 AM~14214777
> * :cheesy:  MY HUSBAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

mods please move this used to be buildup to off topic :angry:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2009, 08:56 AM~14215122
> *mods please move this used to be buildup to off topic :angry:
> *


 He's still Building.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

This Topic is cool Man..... :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 17 2009, 09:02 AM~14215140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Topic is cool Man..... :uh:
> *


Id say the pic you posted was cool, but not this topic :nosad:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2009, 09:38 AM~14215296
> *Id say the pic you posted was cool, but not this topic :nosad:
> *


Your just Jealious of Mayhem's Build topic....you would feel better after a little weed Bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## eastside1989

:0


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## budgetblueoval

c


----------



## MAYHEM

AND U ARE WHO ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

TTT FOE GAYHEM. DA CONDOM CRAPPIN CANUUK FRUM KWABEK :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Infamous James

TTT for FLAMEHEM


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

TTT FOE FLAMEHEM


----------



## MAYHEM

G ****** COCKSTROKER WILL GET ASS RAPED BY INFAMOUS TOOLY


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 21 2009, 04:23 PM~14255841
> *G ****** COCKSTROKER WILL GET ASS RAPED BY INFAMOUS TOOLY
> *


STFU B4 I 3WEEL OG RIDER IN2 UR ASSPIPE LUBE FREE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 21 2009, 07:41 PM~14255966
> *STFU B4 I 3WEEL OG RIDER IN2 UR ASSPIPE LUBE FREE
> *


OWE EHM GEE


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Nice work homie!! :biggrin:  














































:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

thanx


































































































bah!!!


----------



## MAAANDO

Yo this thread is crazy... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2009, 10:07 AM~14270955
> *Yo this thread is crazy... :biggrin:
> *


yeah crazy wack :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 11:34 AM~14271576
> *yeah crazy wack :cheesy:
> *


That's Mayhem......... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## mr.serio

YOU VATOZ TELL THEM LAMEZ IF OFF TOCOPIC I KNOW WHO THEY ARE AND I HAVE MY PEOPLE TELLING ME WHATS GOING ON IN THERE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by mr.serio_@Jun 23 2009, 01:16 PM~14272377
> *YOU VATOZ TELL THEM LAMEZ IF OFF TOCOPIC I KNOW WHO THEY ARE AND I HAVE MY PEOPLE TELLING ME WHATS GOING ON IN THERE
> *


STFU YOU DOWNSYNDROME RAPPING ASS HAT


----------



## mr.serio

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 23 2009, 12:01 PM~14273346
> *STFU YOU DOWNSYNDROME  RAPPING ASS HAT
> *


FUCK YOU GABACHO YOU WOULDNT BE SAYING THAT IF YOU WERE IN WASHIFAS LEVA

YOU'LL DIE LIKE THE REST OF THEM PUNK

JUST LET YOUR OFFTOPIC HOMEGIRLZ KNOW THAT I KNOW WHO THEY ARE AND THEY AINT HARD TO FIND

I HAVE FAMILIA ALL OVER THE PLACE


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by mr.serio_@Jun 23 2009, 07:41 PM~14278491
> *FUCK YOU GABACHO YOU WOULDNT BE SAYING THAT IF YOU WERE IN WASHIFAS LEVA
> 
> YOU'LL DIE LIKE THE REST OF THEM PUNK
> 
> JUST LET YOUR OFFTOPIC HOMEGIRLZ KNOW THAT I KNOW WHO THEY ARE AND THEY AINT HARD TO FIND
> 
> I HAVE FAMILIA ALL OVER THE PLACE
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by mr.serio_@Jun 23 2009, 11:41 PM~14278491
> *FUCK YOU GABACHO YOU WOULDNT BE SAYING THAT IF YOU WERE IN WASHIFAS LEVA
> 
> YOU'LL DIE LIKE THE REST OF THEM PUNK
> 
> JUST LET YOUR OFFTOPIC HOMEGIRLZ KNOW THAT I KNOW WHO THEY ARE AND THEY AINT HARD TO FIND
> 
> I HAVE FAMILIA ALL OVER THE PLACE
> *


STFU U PEDO CAWK PULLING WET BACK BOARDER HOPER ,LEAP YOUR LIMP DICK ASS BACK TO TIJAJUANA YOU TRANNY PULLING FAKE ASS BALD EAGLE LOOKING SHIT STAIN


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by mr.serio_@Jun 23 2009, 11:41 PM~14278491
> *FUCK YOU GABACHO YOU WOULDNT BE SAYING THAT IF YOU WERE IN WASHIFAS LEVA
> 
> YOU'LL DIE LIKE THE REST OF THEM PUNK
> 
> JUST LET YOUR OFFTOPIC HOMEGIRLZ KNOW THAT I KNOW WHO THEY ARE AND THEY AINT HARD TO FIND
> 
> I HAVE FAMILIA ALL OVER THE PLACE
> *


AND GTFO MY TOPIC U JEWSPIC FUCK


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAHAHAHA FUCK SERIASS


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




this shit is always good for a laugh


----------



## MAYHEM

im gonna make serio wash something fast that fuck sac


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 24 2009, 08:34 PM~14289961
> *STFU U PEDO CAWK PULLING  WET BACK BOARDER HOPER ,LEAP YOUR LIMP DICK ASS BACK TO TIJAJUANA YOU TRANNY PULLING FAKE ASS BALD EAGLE LOOKING SHIT STAIN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 26 2009, 07:39 PM~14310890
> *:biggrin:
> *


:uh: STFU GONZO B4 I DROPKIK U IN UR BANNANA NOSE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 27 2009, 12:45 AM~14311938
> *:uh: STFU GONZO B4 I DROPKIK U IN UR BANNANA NOSE
> *


you bozo the banana nosed big bird beak bastard eat my shit


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 27 2009, 08:50 PM~14317847
> *you bozo the banana nosed big bird beak bastard eat my shit
> *


AHH STEELN MY LINES LYK ALWAYS I C


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 28 2009, 12:30 AM~14318168
> *AHH STEELN MY LINES LYK ALWAYS I C
> *


STFU U IN THE CLOSET POLE SMOKER COCK TOKER,U STEAL ALL MY WORDS JUST RETARD THE SPELLING UP U COCK MUNCH


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 28 2009, 08:09 PM~14323856
> *STFU U IN THE CLOSET POLE SMOKER COCK TOKER,U STEAL ALL MY WORDS JUST RETARD THE SPELLING UP U COCK MUNCH
> *


HOW BOUTA I FIST YOUR ASS WITH A SHOVEL U BURLAP SAC FACED CANADIAN SHIT STAIN


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2006, 09:35 AM~6690477
> *<a href=\'http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=40kfq84\' target=\'_blank\'>MAYHEM GAS HOPPIN HIS BEEESHHH!!</a>
> *


sup Mayhem, does the caddy still look like this today?


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 28 2009, 10:58 PM~14325563
> *sup Mayhem, does the caddy still look like this today?
> *


no this is gayhem.. my lower back and the rear seat are coverd in sperm it kind of got the flames away from me,,,, im just glad me gayhem decided to take loades in the face that helped,,, man my name is gayhem and i love suckin dicks while drivin my pimps boat


----------



## budgetblueoval

god damn it gayhem stol my pass word


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jun 29 2009, 01:28 AM~14325255-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW BOUTA I FIST YOUR ASS WITH A SHOVEL U BURLAP SAC FACED CANADIAN SHIT STAIN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COPY CRAPER
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 01:58 AM~14325563
> *sup Mayhem, does the caddy still look like this today?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO CLUE
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 12:57 PM~14328296
> *no this is gayhem.. my lower back and the rear seat are coverd in sperm it kind of got the flames away from me,,,, im just glad me gayhem decided to take loades in the face  that helped,,, man my name is gayhem and i love suckin dicks while drivin my pimps boat
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDIOT...AND WHO ARE U ?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-budgetblueoval_@Jun 29 2009, 12:58 PM~14328312
> *god damn it gayhem stol my pass word
> *


NEWB


----------



## regalman806

WTF..........







:0


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 29 2009, 10:48 AM~14328768
> *
> NO CLUE
> 
> *


so you sold it? burned it?


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 29 2009, 10:10 PM~14336112
> *so you sold it? burned it?
> *


HE INSURTED IT IN2 HIS REKTUM


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 1 2009, 06:33 PM~14356187
> *HE INSURTED IT IN2 HIS REKTUM
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

gangstuh


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jun 30 2009, 12:29 AM~14335560
> *WTF..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


im on tha cover of all them magazines nikka


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 6 2009, 01:05 PM~14393699
> *im on tha cover of all them magazines nikka
> *


:uh: ONLY MAGAZINE COVR UR ON IS CANADIAN TWINKS MONTHLY


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 6 2009, 06:25 PM~14396398
> *:uh: ONLY MAGAZINE COVR UR ON IS CANADIAN TWINKS MONTHLY
> *


 :uh: Snake~FelcherBristlePubes has a point


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 6 2009, 06:34 PM~14396478
> *:uh: Snake~FelcherBristlePubes has a point
> *


:uh: thanxx 4 da support infumus needl dik


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 6 2009, 06:57 PM~14396682
> *:uh: thanxx 4 da support infumus needl dik
> *


 :uh: anytime you shitbox fixin tramp


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 6 2009, 09:25 PM~14396398
> *:uh: ONLY MAGAZINE COVR UR ON IS CANADIAN TWINKS MONTHLY
> *


YOUR ON TRANNY MONTHLY AND ASS TOMOUTH WEEKLY U BEARDED COCK STAIN


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 7 2009, 10:46 AM~14402480
> *YOUR ON TRANNY MONTHLY AND ASS TOMOUTH WEEKLY U BEARDED COCK STAIN
> *


FAH-Q & STFU U PEDO CAWK PULLING CANDIAN BOARDER HOPPR. LEAP YOUR LIMP DICK ASS BACK TO CANADA YOU TRANNY PULLING FAKE ASS INFAMUS JAMES LOOKING SHIT STAIN


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2009, 11:09 PM~14407353
> *FAH-Q & STFU U PEDO CAWK PULLING CANDIAN BOARDER HOPPR. LEAP YOUR LIMP DICK ASS BACK TO CANADA YOU TRANNY PULLING FAKE ASS INFAMUS JAMES LOOKING SHIT STAIN
> *


u repost everyfokkin thing u dumb jew


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: theres nothing cool about this shit green giant


----------



## MAYHEM

wrong


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: shut it toasty


----------



## MAYHEM

fist yourself jew bag


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 7 2009, 08:40 PM~14407661
> *u repost everyfokkin thing u dumb jew
> *


:uh: REPOAST DEES NUTS ON UR LIVR LIPS FLAMEHEM


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~AY DILDO CUSTOMS_@Jul 9 2009, 09:38 PM~14428186
> *:uh: REPOAST DEES NUTS ON UR LIVR LIPS FLAMEHEM
> *


U BALL SAC TO THE MOUFF SAMSQUANCH


----------



## MS. MALICE

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 7 2009, 12:46 PM~14402480
> *YOUR ON TRANNY MONTHLY AND ASS TOMOUTH WEEKLY U BEARDED COCK STAIN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 9 2009, 10:20 PM~14430521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMAO! who is that cracker on all these pics?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 9 2009, 10:20 PM~14430521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: still?


----------



## SEANZILLA

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 10 2009, 01:20 AM~14430521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AGAIN?


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

TOPIK STARTRS A FOKKN ****** JEW


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Jul 12 2009, 02:20 AM~14447240-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 12 2009, 01:35 PM~14449090
> *IM  A FOKKN ****** JEW
> *


TRUE


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> [/quote


----------



## Infamous James

G~FAILUREBANNEDIDIOT ROOLS :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAHAHA......................HA........................................................BWARRRRRF


----------



## Looney

DAMN HOMIE LONG TIME NO SPEAK HOWZ IT BEEN GOING :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 14 2009, 02:49 PM~14469907
> *DAMN HOMIE LONG TIME NO SPEAK HOWZ IT BEEN GOING :biggrin:
> *


DAMN WERE THE FUCK U BEEN DAWG :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Looney+Jul 14 2009, 02:49 PM~14469907-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN HOMIE LONG TIME NO SPEAK HOWZ IT BEEN GOING :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Jul 14 2009, 07:19 PM~14473155
> *DAMN WERE THE FUCK U BEEN DAWG :cheesy:
> *










Long Lost Lovers... :barf:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 14 2009, 10:08 PM~14475052
> *Long Lost Lovers and i want in the middle of the cock action one in mu bum and one in my mouff bustin they nuts ...  :cheesy:
> *


BWARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRF !!!


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 14 2009, 04:19 PM~14473155
> *DAMN WERE THE FUCK U BEEN DAWG :cheesy:
> *


lots of deaths in da fam (3) and then (2) close friends die shits still happening my brother in law went to the hospital twice, mother n law once and jus this weekend my other brother n law got into a motorcycle accident...damn and while all this bullshit is happening im trying to move this week to a new pad as for internet ..it got turned off damn homie when it rain it pours...but i think im out the bad luck time cause jus yester day i got a raise...so hopefully things are gonna change for the best... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

This is for GAYHEM.....ONLY....Everybody else don't look....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 15 2009, 11:42 AM~14480658
> *lots of deaths in da fam (3) and then (2) close friends die shits still happening my brother in law went to the hospital twice, mother n law once and jus this weekend my other brother n law got into a motorcycle accident...damn and while all this bullshit is happening im trying to move this week to a new pad as for internet ..it got turned off damn homie when it rain it pours...but i think im out the bad luck time cause jus yester day i got a raise...so hopefully things are gonna change for the best... :biggrin:
> *


 Hope this get better for you and your Family....


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 15 2009, 08:51 AM~14480743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for GAYHEM.....ONLY....Everybody else don't look....
> *


 :uh: tight


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 15 2009, 11:42 AM~14480658
> *lots of deaths in da fam (3) and then (2) close friends die shits still happening my brother in law went to the hospital twice, mother n law once and jus this weekend my other brother n law got into a motorcycle accident...damn and while all this bullshit is happening im trying to move this week to a new pad as for internet ..it got turned off damn homie when it rain it pours...but i think im out the bad luck time cause jus yester day i got a raise...so hopefully things are gonna change for the best... :biggrin:
> *


keep your head up bro AND my condolences to you and the fam..

herea a tribute of my mj to make ya laugh ahahah


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 15 2009, 08:52 AM~14480760
> *Hope this get better for you and your Family....
> *


THX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 15 2009, 09:19 PM~14488457
> *keep your head up bro AND my condolences to you and the fam..
> 
> herea a tribute of my mj to make ya laugh ahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN HOMIE YOU JUZ DONT STOP LLMAO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 16 2009, 11:11 AM~14491432
> *DAMN HOMIE YOU JUZ DONT STOP LLMAO LOL :biggrin:
> *


bwahahahahahha


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Infamous James

:0 damn thats one gay gay


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 14 2009, 10:58 AM~14469233
> *G~FAILUREBANNEDIDIOT ROOLS :uh:
> *


:uh: BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHA INCONTINENT JIZPANTS MAID A FUNY


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

BWAAHHAHAH GAYHEMS FINALY ANONINUS :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: 9th post in a row fail


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 14 2009, 10:58 AM~14469233
> *G~FAILUREBANNEDIDIOT ROOLS :uh:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: WAHHAAH


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 18 2009, 06:56 PM~14513959
> *:uh: WAHHAAH
> *


COKSIND N MUSHROOMSTAMPD


----------



## MAYHEM

G COCKSUCKERCUM CUSTOM


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 18 2009, 09:08 PM~14514780
> *G COCKSUCKERCUM CUSTOM
> *


HOW CLEVR :uh: 

ITS GOOD 2 C GETN UR ASSHOL BURND DIDNT HAMPR UR ORIGINALITY


----------



## MAYHEM

bwarffffffffffffffffff is that G cocklovingcumshot suckin a dick???


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

^^rEp0aSt ^^


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 18 2009, 09:34 PM~14514926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bwarffffffffffffffffff is that G cocklovingcumshot suckin a dick???
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: why u always gotta talmbout me when im not around?


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAHA G CUMLOADINTHEASSCUSTOM


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 19 2009, 05:34 PM~14519404
> *BWAHA G CUMLOADINTHEASSCUSTOM
> *


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MAYHEM

big wet behind the ears idiot


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

x43652


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 19 2009, 05:31 PM~14519388
> *:uh: why u always gotta talmbout me when im not around?
> *


talkn bout u behind yor bak givs me da curage 2 say it 2 yor fase


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 19 2009, 08:43 PM~14521182
> *big wet behind the ears idiot
> *


yor mom


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 04:35 PM~6675361
> *HAHA ,EVERYTHING IN HERE I DO TURNS INTO A SHIT TALKIN TOPIC BRO ,WATCH HOW THIS BITCH WILL GO ,EVEN MY LUXURIOUS BRANDING TREAD DID THE SAME SHIT HAHAHAHA WELL THATS WUT IM KNOWN FOR I GUESS AHAHA
> *




:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: WAHAHHA


----------



## Scrilla

:rofl:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

TOPIK STARTRS A ****** JEW


----------



## eastside1989

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

lames


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 23 2009, 02:51 AM~14557339
> *TOPIK STARTRS A ****** JEW
> *


STEALING LINES AGAIN U JEWBAG


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## blueouija

:cheesy:


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 23 2009, 02:41 PM~14561656
> *STEALING LINES AGAIN U JEWBAG
> *


Keep trying :worship:


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jul 23 2009, 01:48 PM~14561746
> *Keep trying :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: tight ass plastic knife


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 23 2009, 06:01 PM~14562529
> *:uh: tight ass plastic knife
> *


lmao


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 24 2009, 06:13 AM~14567930
> *:uh:
> *



:wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jul 24 2009, 08:30 AM~14568091
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## sucio138

torta in the mirror


----------



## eastside1989

Where is Gayhem? :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 23 2009, 06:01 PM~14562529
> *:uh: tight ass plastic knife
> *


GOES WELL WITH THE WIDE ASS PLASTIC DILDO HE LODGES IN HIS SHITTER PIPE


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 23 2009, 01:41 PM~14561656
> *STEALING LINES AGAIN U JEWBAG
> *


FAHQ U FANOOK


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 24 2009, 07:56 AM~14568724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torta in the mirror
> *


:uh: DAT TORTA INDA MIRROR IS GAYHEM AFTR HIS XCESSIV STEROID USE CAUSD SWELLIN IN HIS BREASTS


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 24 2009, 02:25 PM~14571884
> *GOES WELL WITH THE WIDE ASS PLASTIC SILO HE LODGES IN MY SHITTER PIPE
> *


 :uh: fucking tink, I told you I don't do that gay shit


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija




----------



## MAYHEM

JEWS


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: shut your **** pipe


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 26 2009, 07:08 PM~14586924
> *JEWS
> *


 :0 :nono:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: gas bag


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## eastside1989

Gayhem's new ride....^


----------



## MAYHEM

barf i would shoot myself


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

long time no see shitface!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 27 2009, 06:12 AM~14591270
> *Gayhem's new ride....^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 27 2009, 06:12 AM~14591270
> *Gayhem's new ride....^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: WAHAHA G~BOLT-ONHOCKEYPUCK IS GONNA BE IN LRM


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 27 2009, 10:15 AM~14591493
> *long time no see shitface!!!!!!!!
> *


WELL U BEEN HIDING IN BIG SCOTTYS ASSHOLE U FAT TUBBY GREESY HONKYSECAN


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 27 2009, 08:12 AM~14591486
> *barf i would shoot myself
> *


You should still consider it.. :worship:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jul 27 2009, 10:30 AM~14593002
> *You should still consider it.. :worship:
> *












:uh: that would be suicide G~PEEZYBOLT-ONTITS


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420+Jul 27 2009, 01:30 PM~14593002-->
> 
> 
> 
> You should still consider it.. :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U ALBINO FIST YOURSELF
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Jul 27 2009, 03:05 PM~14593926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: that would be suicide G~PEEZYBOLT-ONTITS
> *


BWAHAHA THAT FOKKIN STOOPEED JEW


----------



## Infamous James

wahahhahahaha


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 27 2009, 01:08 PM~14593960
> *U ALBINO FIST YOURSELF
> *


 :uh: Kill yourself you fuckin shit shoving tranny on roids


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jul 27 2009, 03:25 PM~14594126
> *:uh: Kill yourself you fuckin shit shoving tranny on roids
> *


keep pissing on your balls u shemale jew draddle stuffer salad tosser ill fokkin gag u with your keepa and have chingon68mex rape u ya motzaball fondler


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 27 2009, 12:52 PM~14595274
> *keep pissing on your balls u shemale jew draddle stuffer salad tosser ill fokkin gag u with your keepa and have chingon68mex rape u ya motzaball fondler
> *


damn im just sitting here laughing


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 27 2009, 02:52 PM~14595274
> *keep pissing on your balls u shemale jew draddle stuffer salad tosser ill fokkin gag u with your keepa and have chingon68mex rape u ya motzaball fondler
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: haha thats more like it..



bitch :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 27 2009, 08:28 AM~14591911
> *:uh: WAHAHA G~BOLT-ONHOCKEYPUCK IS GONNA BE IN LRM
> *


:rofl: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jul 27 2009, 07:50 AM~14591669
> *BAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

AYE FOUND A PIK OF GAYHEM N DA LUV OF HIS LIFE :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 28 2009, 03:14 AM~14601912
> *AYE FOUND A PIK OF GAYHEM N DA LUV OF HIS LIFE :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: THATS MY DICK THAT GETS BROWNWASHED IN G~MONKEYSCROTUMTASTERS ASS


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: THATS A HUGE DICK.....AND THE PENIS IS PRETTY LARGE TOO


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

AYE FOUND A PIK OF GAYHEM N DA LUV OF HIS LIFE :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 28 2009, 07:06 AM~14602772
> *:biggrin: THATS MY DICK THAT GETS BROWNWASHED IN G~MONKEYSCROTUMTASTERS ASS
> *


BWORFFFFFFFFF


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 28 2009, 07:07 AM~14602777
> *:uh: THATS A HUGE DICK.....AND THE PENIS IS PRETTY LARGE TOO
> *


:uh: whudda phag


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 28 2009, 10:24 AM~14604277
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

TOPIK STARTRS A FAQN ****** COKSTANED JEWFACED ASSHAT


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 28 2009, 11:30 PM~14612565
> *TOPIK STARTRS A FAQN ****** COKSTANED JEWFACED ASSHAT
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

CHEEP HEAPN PILE OF SHIT CAR BEIN BONDOD BY MOOLIEHEM


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Where is Mayhem the Camel Jocky?


----------



## eastside1989

Mayhem's new Ride....... :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 29 2009, 10:32 AM~14615517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


:uh: GAYHEMS WIFE GOTS A PURDY SMILE.
DSL FOE SHO


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 29 2009, 11:41 PM~14622308
> *:uh: GAYHEMS WIFE GOTS A PURDY SMILE.
> DSL FOE SHO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 30 2009, 03:24 AM~14624743
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

GAYHEM STOPD BY 2 HELP ME WORK ON MAH EDSEL. N ALSO 2 POSE 4 SUM PIX :uh:



























OLE MIGET ASS ****** :uh:


----------



## budgetblueoval

:roflmao: funny but u still put dicks in your butt


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Aug 1 2009, 04:43 AM~14645224
> *:roflmao:  funny but u still put dicks in your butt
> *


ur mom puts dik in evry1s but


----------



## budgetblueoval

and every one else on craigslist...................****


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 30 2009, 12:18 AM~14623453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 31 2009, 11:06 AM~14636650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


G~ANUSCUSTOMS LOOKS BETTER POSING ON THE SCALE THEN NEXT TO HIS SHIT RIDE HAHAHAHA


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## 64classic

I am moving to canada montreal. I asked if they had a chapter out here. is this guy really the president of goodtimes montreal?

please verify.

Thanks


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by 64classic_@Aug 4 2009, 10:32 AM~14671067
> *I am moving to canada montreal. I asked if they had a chapter out here. is this guy really the president of goodtimes montreal?
> 
> please verify.
> 
> Thanks
> *


 YEP I THINK THATS THAT CRAZY CANADIAN HE KIND OFF BUT CHECK HIM OUT...


----------



## singlepumpking

ttt


----------



## Peezy_420




----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 4 2009, 02:34 PM~14673490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it u guys are off the wall out there keep pushin for some mush u might get off on that.... :0


----------



## 64classic

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 4 2009, 12:34 PM~14672266
> *YEP I THINK THATS THAT CRAZY  CANADIAN  HE KIND OFF BUT CHECK HIM OUT...
> *



He is the president of the chapter in Montreal?

Does he have a car? What is he building, I know the blue fleetwood was sold 2 times after he sold it.

Usually president of a carclub chapter has a nice ride done up?

Can somebody verify what he has or what he is building? Does he have a plaque too?


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 4 2009, 08:06 PM~14676202
> *damn it u guys are off the wall out there keep pushin for some mush u might get off on that.... :0
> *


nice Malibu :thumbsup: :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 64classic_@Aug 4 2009, 10:32 AM~14671067
> *I am moving to canada montreal. I asked if they had a chapter out here. is this guy really the president of goodtimes montreal?
> 
> please verify.
> 
> Thanks
> *


 :uh: bwahahahahah he is the president of goodtimes, badtimes, analtimes, jihadtimes, limeywankermicktimes, and hightimes


----------



## Rod Stewart

delete this topic!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 5 2009, 12:17 PM~14681771
> *delete this topic!
> *


Then you would not be able to complain...this is a real topic with the real Mayhem....Don't Fuck with him...others have and are sorry they did...including me... :uh:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 64classic_@Aug 4 2009, 09:22 PM~14677031
> *He is the president of the chapter in Montreal?
> 
> Does he have a car?  What is he building, I know the blue fleetwood was sold 2 times after he sold it.
> 
> Usually president of a carclub chapter has a nice ride done up?
> 
> Can somebody verify what he has or what he is building? Does he have a plaque too?
> *


 why you in love w/him so bad ?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 5 2009, 10:37 AM~14682680
> *Then you would not be able to complain...this is a real topic with the real Mayhem....Don't Fuck with him...others have and are sorry they did...including me... :uh:
> *


i'll squash that roid ragin', cock smugglin', donkey herder!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: you will get plunged in the waste pipe by his canadian light switch if you do it


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 5 2009, 01:20 PM~14684360
> *:uh: you will get plunged in the waste pipe by his canadian light switch if you do it
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by 64classic_@Aug 4 2009, 08:22 PM~14677031
> *He is the president of the chapter in Montreal?
> 
> Does he have a car?  What is he building, I know the blue fleetwood was sold 2 times after he sold it.
> 
> Usually president of a carclub chapter has a nice ride done up?
> 
> Can somebody verify what he has or what he is building? Does he have a plaque too?
> *


WE WILL JUST LET HIM TELL YOU :biggrin: AND FOR A NEW GUY YOU SEEM 2 HAVE LOTS OF INFO ON HIM GOOD LUCK


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 5 2009, 03:13 PM~14685414
> *WE WILL JUST LET HIM TELL YOU  :biggrin: AND FOR A NEW GUY YOU SEEM 2 HAVE LOTS OF INFO ON HIM GOOD LUCK
> *


i think we may have a mayhem cawk stalker on our hands


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## Peezy_420




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 5 2009, 05:04 PM~14686435
> *i think we may have a mayhem cawk stalker on our hands
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

STUUUUUUPIIIIIIDDDDDD


----------



## eastside1989

Yes he is....


----------



## Rod Stewart

pizzle into poo play?

change your screen name to scat420. :barf:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 64classic+Aug 4 2009, 01:32 PM~14671067-->
> 
> 
> 
> I am moving to canada montreal. I asked if they had a chapter out here. is this guy really the president of goodtimes montreal?
> 
> please verify.
> 
> Thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey ass hat ever herd of a pm!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 05:34 PM~14673490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yum
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart_@Aug 5 2009, 01:58 PM~14682956
> *i'll squash that roid ragin', cock smugglin', donkey herder!
> *


get a spoon and eat my ass jason u scrotum collector


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 1 2009, 02:06 AM~14645056
> *GAYHEM STOPD BY 2 HELP ME WORK ON MAH EDSEL. N ALSO 2 POSE 4 SUM PIX :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLE MIGET ASS ****** :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BWAHAHAHAH BWORFFFF


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 6 2009, 06:35 PM~14697514
> *hey ass hat ever herd of a pm!!!
> *


:uh: bwahahah gayhem dont want nobody 2 no hees a condum crappin canadian


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 6 2009, 09:49 PM~14697612
> *:uh: bwahahah im  a condum crappin american pig
> *


 real talk and quoted for tha truth


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 6 2009, 07:49 PM~14697612
> *:uh: bwahahah gayhem dont want nobody 2 no hees a condum crappin canadian
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: fuckin raptor arms


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 5 2009, 09:33 PM~14689362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: WHOS DAT PRIK WIFDA PEERCD RITE EAR STANDN NEX 2 DAT SEXY BEAST INDA YELLO?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 6 2009, 09:50 PM~14699471
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: fuckin raptor arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

SO U DIDNT COME TO MTL TO PICK UP YOUR DEPENDS AND GERITOL AND UR WALKING CANE I GOT FOR YOUR OLD LOOSE ASS AHAHAHA


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 9 2009, 04:17 PM~14717505
> *SO U DIDNT COME TO MTL TO PICK UP YOUR DEPENDS AND GERITOL AND UR WALKING CANE I GOT FOR YOUR OLD LOOSE ASS AHAHAHA
> *


Don't worry ...I'll come up next year and beat your Ass with my Cane.... :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 9 2009, 01:17 PM~14717505
> *SO U DIDNT COME TO MTL TO PICK UP YOUR DEPENDS AND GERITOL AND UR WALKING CANE I GOT FOR YOUR OLD LOOSE ASS AHAHAHA
> *


:uh: STFU U METAMUCIL MESS


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 9 2009, 09:00 PM~14719256
> *:uh: STFU U METAMUCIL MESS
> *


EAT MORE DICKS U COCK IMPALER


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 9 2009, 07:53 PM~14720258
> *EAT MORE DICKS U COCK IMPALER
> *


SO U WANT ME 2 CHOW DOWN ON UR NOSE O I C


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 9 2009, 11:04 PM~14720380
> *SO U WANT ME 2 CHOW DOWN ON UR NOSE O I C
> *


YOU DOUBLE BARREL SHOT GUN NOSE BASTARD KEEP THAT COCK HOLSTER SHUT


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 10 2009, 05:44 PM~14727182
> *YOU DOUBLE BARREL SHOT GUN NOSE BASTARD KEEP THAT COCK HOLSTER SHUT
> *


wahaha


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 6 2009, 09:48 PM~14700112
> *:uh: WHOS DAT PRIK WIFDA PEERCD RITE EAR STANDN NEX 2 DAT SEXY BEAST INDA YELLO?
> *


candy drippa


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 10 2009, 02:44 PM~14727182
> *YOU DOUBLE BARREL SHOT GUN NOSE BASTARD KEEP THAT COCK HOLSTER SHUT
> *


:uh: SHUT YOR SAK CHOMPR GAYHEM B4 I DROPKIK U IN UR FLEA BITTN CUM CATCHR


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 10 2009, 09:40 PM~14729587
> *:uh: SHUT YOR SAK CHOMPR GAYHEM B4 I DROPKIK U IN UR FLEA BITTN CUM CATCHR
> *


stfu u cum garggling piss dumpster before i shove my shoe deep in your pink sock ass


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 10 2009, 07:52 PM~14730364
> *stfu u cum garggling piss dumpster before i shove my shoe deep in your pink sock ass
> *


FAH QGAYHEM HOWS YOUR PINK SOCK OF AN ASSHOLE DOING AND ARE U STILL LEAVING A TRAIL LIKE A SNAIL??


----------



## Peezy_420

^ ^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 10 2009, 11:13 PM~14730606
> *FAH QGAYHEM HOWS YOUR PINK SOCK OF AN ASSHOLE DOING AND ARE U STILL LEAVING A TRAIL LIKE A SNAIL??
> *


ANOTHER TOTALY STOLEN LINE


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

ol ass hat


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 11 2009, 10:04 AM~14735254
> *ol ass hat
> *


stfu granpa b4 i break ur coke bottl glasses n stomp on ur false teefs


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 10 2009, 09:44 PM~14731864
> *^ ^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:
> *


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 11 2009, 01:54 PM~14735677
> *stfu granpa b4 i break ur coke bottl glasses n stomp on ur false teefs
> *


----------



## Infamous James

G~NaggerSentenceTheif always recyclin nouns and verbs that get thrown on his edsel :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 11 2009, 04:24 PM~14737047
> *G~NaggerSentenceTheif always recyclin nouns and verbs that get thrown on his edsel :uh:
> *


AND RECYCLE THE BAGS OF COCKS THROWN IN HIS ASS AND MOUFF


----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 11 2009, 01:24 PM~14737047
> *G~NaggerSentenceTheif always recyclin nouns and verbs that get thrown on his edsel :uh:
> *


:uh: HOW BOUT I RESYKLE MY USD RUBBRS IN2 YOR GOAT MOUFF


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 11 2009, 10:08 PM~14740525
> *:uh: HOW BOUT I RESYKLE MY USD RUBBRS IN2 YOR GOAT MOUFF
> *


HOW ABOUT WHEN U TALK U DONT SPIT OUT CUM AND USED CONDOMS FOR ONCE


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 11 2009, 07:37 PM~14740877
> *HOW ABOUT WHEN U TALK U DONT SPIT OUT CUM AND USED CONDOMS FOR ONCE
> *


:uh: I WASNT TLAKN 2 U U DISLEXIK ASS STEROID POPIN SCROTUM SELECTIN SCOONER SWALLOWR


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 12 2009, 12:03 AM~14742032
> *:uh: I WASNT TLAKN 2 U U DISLEXIK ASS STEROID POPIN SCROTUM SELECTIN SCOONER SWALLOWR
> *


UNORIGINAL BASTARD


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 11 2009, 09:05 PM~14742064
> *UNORIGINAL BASTARD
> *


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 11 2009, 08:37 PM~14740877
> *HOW ABOUT WHEN U TALK U DONT SPIT OUT CUM AND USED CONDOMS FOR ONCE
> *


wrong name :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 12 2009, 12:44 AM~14742622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWESOMNESS


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 11 2009, 09:57 PM~14742782
> *AWESOMNESS
> *


COSIND N STAMPD


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 11 2009, 07:08 PM~14740525
> *:uh: HOW BOUT I RESYKLE MY USD RUBBRS IN2 YOR GOAT MOUFF
> *


 :uh: the ones you bought off that bum for a handjob and a ford emblem?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 12 2009, 11:37 AM~14747153
> *:uh: the ones you bought off that bum for a handjob and a ford emblem?
> *


:uh: yes


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 12 2009, 08:43 PM~14750340
> *:uh: yes AND ALL THE CUM HE INSURTED IN MI AZZ
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 12 2009, 09:19 PM~14752654
> *
> *


:uh: SHUT YOR LOOS DRIPPY ASSPIPE GONZO B4 I STRANGL U WIF UR PINOKIO NOSE


----------



## Peezy_420

:uh: laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame


----------



## MAYHEM

ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 12 2009, 05:43 PM~14750340
> *:uh: yes
> *


 :uh: NASTY


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 13 2009, 08:39 AM~14756328
> *:uh: NASTY
> *


:uh: DAS WUT IM TALM BOUT MANG


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 13 2009, 11:39 AM~14756328
> *:uh: NASTY
> *


x2 :ugh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Rod Stewart

i hate this topic.


----------



## Infamous James

I HATE CATS


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 14 2009, 07:46 AM~14767456
> *I HATE CATS
> *


:uh: 0o0o0o0 SO DAS Y U SEEK CUMFORT IN CAWKS O I C


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 14 2009, 09:51 AM~14768592
> *:uh: 0o0o0o0 SO DAS Y U SEEK CUMFORT IN CAWKS O I C
> *


U CANT C ME SO DONT LIE....UR SAWKETS ARE SEALED SHUT WITH SPERM CAKES :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 14 2009, 09:57 AM~14768632
> *U CANT C ME SO DONT LIE....UR SAWKETS ARE SEALED SHUT WITH SPERM CAKES :uh:
> *


:uh: WEL IF U HAD BETR AME DEN DEY WOODNT B


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 14 2009, 10:14 AM~14768786
> *:uh: WEL IF U HAD BETR  AME DEN DEY WOODNT B
> *


 :uh: MUH BADS


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAT


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 14 2009, 11:14 AM~14768786
> *:uh: WEL IF U HAD BETR  AME DEN DEY WOODNT B
> *


wtf fuckin flamer :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2009, 05:58 PM~14779787
> *BWAT
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 15 2009, 10:36 PM~14781716
> *wtf fuckin flamer :uh:
> *


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE

:angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE_@Aug 17 2009, 08:40 PM~14796579
> *:angry:
> *


why so happy?


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 17 2009, 06:56 PM~14796750
> *why so happy?
> *


FUKIN LUV LIFE....... :angry:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE_@Aug 17 2009, 09:46 PM~14797306
> *FUKIN LUV LIFE.......  :angry:
> *













Cheer up.... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 14 2009, 10:45 AM~14767452
> *i hate this topic.
> *


Why do you come in it so much? :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: he cums in a lot of places he says he 'hates' :barf:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 18 2009, 12:37 PM~14805655
> *:uh: he cums in a lot of places he says he 'hates' :barf:
> *


:uh: sounds lyk u no dis frum xperieance :barf:


----------



## eastside1989

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 18 2009, 10:10 PM~14812523
> *:uh: sounds lyk u no dis frum xperieance :barf:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

DIS TOPIK REEKS OF FAILUR N CAWKBREFF


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 19 2009, 07:20 PM~14819893
> *MI MOUFF REEKS OF FAILUR N CAWKBREFF
> *


real fokkin talk


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 19 2009, 04:29 PM~14819968
> *real fokkin talk
> *


can it mapl leeef


----------



## bigshod




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 19 2009, 06:27 PM~14821187
> *
> *


:uh: ders nufn kool about dis thred yard nome


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 18 2009, 07:01 AM~14802279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer up.... :uh:
> *


ON PAPER.... HAD TO QUIT :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 19 2009, 06:36 PM~14821298
> *:uh: ders nufn kool about dis thred yard nome
> *


quote of the century!


----------



## D-Cheeze

WHATS REALLY GOIN ON ?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 22 2009, 06:20 AM~14846570
> *quote of the century!
> *


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## regalman806

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

I like where this topics going ........nowhere


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 23 2009, 07:58 PM~14858328
> *I like where this topics going ........nowhere
> *


:uh: DIS TOPIK HASNT GONE NOWHER. ITS GON STR8 2 GAYHEMS LOOS DANGLY PINK SOK OF AN ASSHOEL


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 23 2009, 11:52 PM~14859061
> *:uh: DIS TOPIK HASNT GONE NOWHER. ITS GON STR8 2 GAYHEMS LOOS DANGLY PINK SOK OF AN ASSHOEL
> *


THEIF


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 23 2009, 10:58 PM~14858328
> *I like where this topics going ........nowhere
> *


No <we are all adding too it....Thank's for posting again.... :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 24 2009, 07:37 AM~14862485
> *No <we are all adding too it....Thank's for posting again.... :uh:
> *


ANYTIME


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 23 2009, 09:26 PM~14859607
> *THEIF
> *


x4579328572 that illiterate sand crab has to steal to keep it real :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 24 2009, 10:07 PM~14871249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: BWHAHAHAHAH GAYHEM DA DRUNKN DILDO THEEF


----------



## Infamous James

TTT for why? i have no got damn clue :angry:


----------



## budgetblueoval

because g money fucks children


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE

MAYHEM = M.I.A.

:angry:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE_@Sep 7 2009, 05:12 PM~15005077
> *MAYHEM = M.I.A.
> 
> :angry:
> *


 I think he has the Flu......H1 N1+2 :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: pig fokking will get you the H2N5 pig clap virus...he must be in rough shape


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 9 2009, 12:28 PM~15025876
> *:uh: pig fokking will get you the H2N5 pig clap virus...he must be in rough shape
> *


H a ha .. :roflmao: :roflmao: 







His Girl is in rough shape too..... :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 10 2009, 06:14 AM~15036314
> *H a ha .. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His Girl is in rough shape too..... :uh:
> *


 :0 HES STUCK IN HER TEEF I BET....


----------



## littlerascle59

And this one time at band camp.........................


----------



## MAYHEM

u cock holsters


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: u alive you al qaeda hide behind a rock for a month ass bastard?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 10 2009, 04:01 PM~15039787
> *:uh: u alive you al qaeda hide behind a rock for a month ass bastard?
> *


u 1 eyed crippled weasel whats up


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Sep 10 2009, 04:18 PM~15039947
> *:0
> *


hey fokker u caleed me over the week end .im was in toronto,u coulda texted me u fruit basket or left a voice mail u cheap jew ahahah


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 10 2009, 01:17 PM~15039929
> *u 1 eyed crippled weasel whats up
> *


 :uh: owe u know....my blood pressure


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 10 2009, 04:20 PM~15039968
> *hey fokker u caleed me over the week end .im was in toronto,u coulda texted me u fruit basket or left a voice mail u cheap jew ahahah
> *



I left u a message over two weeks ago ya chin tapped anal cum dumpster. I figured you woulda got the message


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Sep 10 2009, 04:25 PM~15040021
> *I left u a message over two weeks ago ya chin tapped anal cum dumpster. I figured you woulda got the message
> *


lies u beer belly cum flopper


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 10 2009, 01:34 PM~15040130
> *lies u beer belly cum flopper
> *


:uh: STEELN MY LINES LYK ALWAY O I C


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM
G$ --->







<--- GAYHEM


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 10 2009, 09:13 PM~15043347
> *:uh: STEELN MY LINES LYK ALWAY O I C
> *


IDIOT


----------



## eastside1989

They Real Gayhem is Back and Queer as ever.... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 10 2009, 04:34 PM~15040130
> *lies u beer belly cum flopper
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Sep 11 2009, 06:20 AM~15048020-->
> 
> 
> 
> They Real Gayhem is Back and Queer as ever.... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your diaper must be on to tight u old wrinkly sac of piss
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-blueouija_@Sep 11 2009, 10:45 AM~15048916
> *:nosad:
> *


bah


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 11 2009, 01:30 PM~15050621
> *your diaper must be on to tight u old wrinkly sac of piss
> bah
> *


No that's no diaper that's your Leather jacket .... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 11 2009, 10:38 AM~15050693
> *No that's no diaper that's your Leather jacket .... :uh:
> *


 :uh: bwahhahahahhaha thats little


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

GAYHAMS MOM/WIFE


----------



## eastside1989

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 14 2009, 04:13 AM~15073574
> *pigtur ov meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

Mayhem, youre a great guy.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 19 2009, 05:43 PM~15128861
> *Mayhem, youre a great guy.
> *


No he's not?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 20 2009, 12:36 AM~15129965
> *No he's not?
> *


your right im an awesome guy rich


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 20 2009, 08:15 AM~15131920
> *your right im an awesome guy rich
> *


 :uh: you fuckin suck you ghost ass ****


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 20 2009, 09:04 PM~15135204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice one *****


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 21 2009, 08:28 AM~15139645
> *nice one *****
> *


ay fokker u dont go on the HK forums no more?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mayhem = Gayhem


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 21 2009, 08:24 AM~15140003
> *ay fokker u dont go on the HK forums no more?
> *


 :uh: the **** Kisser forums? i'm sure hes there right now


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by slo+Sep 21 2009, 11:24 AM~15140003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ay fokker u dont go on the HK forums no more?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck no sux ass
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Sep 21 2009, 12:01 PM~15140307
> *Mayhem = luv himmmmmm
> *


 :0


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 22 2009, 09:16 AM~15150730
> *:uh:
> *


Hey old man dont fracture a brittle finger typing..... :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 21 2009, 06:19 PM~15144839
> *fuck no sux ass
> 
> :0
> *


lol

what about all your bikes!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 22 2009, 09:17 AM~15150735
> *Hey old man dont fracture a brittle finger typing..... :biggrin:
> *


H a ha I still can hold two up for you.....J/K... :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 22 2009, 09:30 AM~15150787
> *lol
> 
> what about all your bikes!
> *


Gathem's Bike.... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

NIce


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

ewwwwwwwww


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

wat


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Okkkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## eastside1989

Mayhem on his new bike....


----------



## D-Cheeze

lol


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Mayhem Loves his Bikes.....When is he going to build a LO LO... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

Mayhem's Project Party Bike..... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

This Bike is going where This Topic is going.....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## blueouija




----------



## Infamous James

fagatron 9000


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Sep 22 2009, 09:17 AM~15150735-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey old man dont fracture a brittle finger typing..... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwahahahaha
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Sep 23 2009, 12:07 PM~15162773
> *fagatron 9000
> *


orly


----------



## blueouija

x2


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## Infamous James

meh lolz


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

gayhem


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 23 2009, 10:14 PM~15168536
> * meh luvz mayhem
> *


 :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 23 2009, 08:18 PM~15169189
> *:uh:
> *


meh luvd yo loos drippy ass pipe las nite sweet cheeks


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 23 2009, 11:53 PM~15171302
> *meh luvd yo loos drippy ass pipe las nite sweet cheeks
> *


 :uh: hey sally suck-ass i thought you were banded?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 24 2009, 01:51 PM~15174270
> *:uh: hey sally suck-ass i thought you were banded?
> *


he ate garys ass and was allowed back


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: damn i guess ass eating gets you airyware these days...even to be a president


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 24 2009, 08:11 PM~15177786
> *:uh: damn i guess ass eating gets you airyware these days...even to be a president
> *


yup


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 24 2009, 10:51 AM~15174270
> *:uh: hey sally suck-ass i thought you were banded?
> *


:uh: nvrmnd dat shit broski i b bak now


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 24 2009, 05:07 PM~15177752
> *he ate garys ass and was allowed back
> *


:uh: how bout u eat a nice hot loaf of yeast infection bread u 200 pounds of shit stuft in2 a 4 foot bag


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 24 2009, 11:29 PM~15181545
> *:uh: how bout u eat a nice hot loaf of yeast infection bread u 200 pounds of shit stuft in2 a 4 foot bag
> *


warning, warning! G~typerfuckedupstyle is spelling correctly...must not have his morning 40 oz :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 25 2009, 02:29 AM~15181545
> *:uh: how bout u eat a nice hot loaf of yeast infection bread u 200 pounds of shit stuft in2 a 4 foot bag
> *


WAHAHAHAHAA U FUCKED UP I CAN READ IT KNOW EXCEPT THE LAST PART U DOWNSYNDROME DUMMY AND BTW GO FIST YOURSELF U WINDBAG


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Sep 25 2009, 07:59 AM~15183037-->
> 
> 
> 
> warning, warning! G~typerfuckedupstyle is spelling correctly...must not have his morning 40 oz :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: wasnt much 2 mispell in dat shit kid
> n i drinks a 40oz evry time i blink
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Sep 25 2009, 10:58 AM~15184555
> *WAHAHAHAHAA U FUCKED UP I CAN READ IT KNOW EXCEPT THE LAST PART U DOWNSYNDROME DUMMY AND BTW GO FIST YOURSELF U WINDBAG
> *


:uh: how can u reed anythn wen ur beady lil eyes r seeld shut wit 2 munf old sperm kakes u blind ass ******


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 26 2009, 12:30 AM~15189696
> *:uh: wasnt much 2 mispell in dat shit kid
> n i drinks a 40oz evry time i blink
> :uh: how can u reed anythn wen ur beady lil eyes r seeld shut wit 2 munf old sperm kakes u blind ass ******
> *


WHAT EVER STORY OF QUEERS U SAID ABOUT YOPUR LIFE STYLES AND DREAMS I DONT WANNA KNOW


----------



## eastside1989

:scrutinize:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 26 2009, 04:52 PM~15193626
> *WHAT EVER STORY OF QUEERS U SAID ABOUT YOPUR LIFE STYLES AND DREAMS I DONT WANNA KNOW
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 25 2009, 09:30 PM~15189696
> *:uh: wasnt much 2 mispell in dat shit kid
> n i drinks a 40 inch cauck evry time i blink
> 
> *


 :uh: you always to that


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 29 2009, 02:12 AM~15215403
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


LAUGH THIS UP CHUCKLES AHAHAH


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## *Box*Leo

so what car is this guy building now? dat blue caddys all fuckin hacked in toronto and passed around like a dirty hooker pig.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by *Box*Leo_@Oct 1 2009, 09:14 AM~15238754
> *so what car is this guy building now? dat blue caddys all fuckin hacked in toronto and passed around like a dirty hooker pig.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by *Box*Leo_@Oct 1 2009, 09:14 AM~15238754
> *so what car is this guy building now? dat blue caddys all fuckin hacked in toronto and passed around like a dirty hooker pig.
> *


:uh: HEES BUILDN A PARE OF 4 FOOT STILTS 4 HIM 2 WARE SO HE CAN FINLY B 5 FEET TALL


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by *Box*Leo_@Oct 1 2009, 12:14 PM~15238754
> *so what car is this guy building now? dat blue caddys all fuckin hacked in toronto and passed around like a dirty hooker pig.
> *


bwahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## *Box*Leo

Wow great reply. You post lots on layitlow. 99% garbage. You have shown no skill on building a car.

You are president of a car club and you have NO CAR and YOU ARE NOT BUILDING A CAR. You make your club look like a clown club in Montreal. You give CANADA and MONTREAL a bad name! There is some real fuckin skilled builders in your area, but you my friend are a keyboard warrior, not a lowrider builder!

WHAT CAR DO YOU HAVE? OH A FWD CADDY WITH A PLAQUE. WAY TO REP A CLUB, YOUR PATHETIC!










OR SPEND TIME WORKING ON YOUR BIKES! PATHETIC! YOUR A GROWN MAN GET OVER IT!










THATS CRUSING YOUR LOWRIDER!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhilN_t77AY

That caddy was PRE_BUILT, you did a couple things to it and sold it.

So really you are WORSE THAN JOEFUX. At least he owns a car now! You just talk shit and post garbage!

Now you will reply and try and bash me and cut me up, but what I say is the truth,and people in your area probably already know this, but on here most people dont.

Anyway JOE HEM, good luck working on NOTHING!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

DEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAM

GAYHEM GOT TOASTD......AGEN


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2009, 07:56 PM~15254221
> * DEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAM
> 
> GAYHEM GOT TOASTD......AGEN
> *


cosigned :0


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 22 2009, 11:43 AM~15152514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayhem on his new bike....
> *


canuck got taller!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by *Box*Leo_@Oct 2 2009, 08:55 PM~15254206
> *Wow great reply. You post lots on layitlow. 99% garbage. You have shown no skill on building a car.
> 
> You are president of a car club and you have NO CAR and YOU ARE NOT BUILDING A CAR. You make your club look like a clown club in Montreal. You give CANADA and MONTREAL a bad name! There is some real fuckin skilled builders in your area, but you my friend are a keyboard warrior, not a lowrider builder!
> 
> WHAT CAR DO YOU HAVE? OH A FWD CADDY WITH A PLAQUE. WAY TO REP A CLUB, YOUR PATHETIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR SPEND TIME WORKING ON YOUR BIKES!  PATHETIC! YOUR A GROWN MAN GET OVER IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS CRUSING YOUR LOWRIDER!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhilN_t77AY
> 
> That caddy was PRE_BUILT, you did a couple things to it and sold it.
> 
> So really you are WORSE THAN JOEFUX. At least he owns a car now! You just talk shit and post garbage!
> 
> Now you will reply and try and bash me and cut me up, but what I say is the truth,and people in your area probably already know this, but on here most people dont.
> 
> Anyway JOE HEM, good luck working on NOTHING!
> *


 :uh: wahhahahaha


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

mayne


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by *Box*Leo_@Oct 2 2009, 11:55 PM~15254206
> *Wow great reply. You post lots on layitlow. 99% garbage. You have shown no skill on building a car.
> 
> You are president of a car club and you have NO CAR and YOU ARE NOT BUILDING A CAR. You make your club look like a clown club in Montreal. You give CANADA and MONTREAL a bad name! There is some real fuckin skilled builders in your area, but you my friend are a keyboard warrior, not a lowrider builder!
> 
> WHAT CAR DO YOU HAVE? OH A FWD CADDY WITH A PLAQUE. WAY TO REP A CLUB, YOUR PATHETIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR SPEND TIME WORKING ON YOUR BIKES!  PATHETIC! YOUR A GROWN MAN GET OVER IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS CRUSING YOUR LOWRIDER!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhilN_t77AY
> 
> That caddy was PRE_BUILT, you did a couple things to it and sold it.
> 
> So really you are WORSE THAN JOEFUX. At least he owns a car now! You just talk shit and post garbage!
> 
> Now you will reply and try and bash me and cut me up, but what I say is the truth,and people in your area probably already know this, but on here most people dont.
> 
> Anyway JOE HEM, good luck working on NOTHING!
> *




:uh: :uh: 

hahahahahah
nice one th truth is out!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by *Box*Leo_@Oct 2 2009, 11:55 PM~15254206
> *Wow great reply. You post lots on layitlow. 99% garbage. You have shown no skill on building a car.
> 
> You are president of a car club and you have NO CAR and YOU ARE NOT BUILDING A CAR. You make your club look like a clown club in Montreal. You give CANADA and MONTREAL a bad name! There is some real fuckin skilled builders in your area, but you my friend are a keyboard warrior, not a lowrider builder!
> 
> WHAT CAR DO YOU HAVE? OH A FWD CADDY WITH A PLAQUE. WAY TO REP A CLUB, YOUR PATHETIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR SPEND TIME WORKING ON YOUR BIKES!  PATHETIC! YOUR A GROWN MAN GET OVER IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS CRUSING YOUR LOWRIDER!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhilN_t77AY
> 
> That caddy was PRE_BUILT, you did a couple things to it and sold it.
> 
> So really you are WORSE THAN JOEFUX. At least he owns a car now! You just talk shit and post garbage!
> 
> Now you will reply and try and bash me and cut me up, but what I say is the truth,and people in your area probably already know this, but on here most people dont.
> 
> Anyway JOE HEM, good luck working on NOTHING!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 3 2009, 01:25 PM~15257671
> *:tears:    :tears:    :tears:    :tears:
> *


STFU FRENCHIE :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r+Oct 3 2009, 10:26 AM~15257311-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> hahahahahah
> nice one th truth is out!!!
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: you just found this out? you suck at the facespaces mybookses
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Oct 3 2009, 11:25 AM~15257671
> *:tears:    :tears:    :tears:    :tears:
> *


 :uh: wtf lame


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

TTT

4 WUT RESON? I HAV NO IDEA : \


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

GAYHEM


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

654 PAGES OF SWEET SLIPPERY SLIMY BULSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

NUFN BUT BULSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SWEET SLIMY BULSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 11:52 PM~15279617
> *
> COSIND STAMPD N NODORIZED*


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 11:52 PM~15279617
> *KWOTED FOE EPIK TRUUF N REEL TOK*


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 11:52 PM~15279617
> *DIS TOPIK REEKS OF CANADIAN FALURE
> 
> AND LATEX FARTS*


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

*GAYHEM CUM DUMPSTR BARFING OUT THE EXCESS CUM FROM ALL HIS MALE LOVERS ..HE WAS TO FULL HAHAHA*


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 11:52 PM~15279617
> *654 PAGES OF SWEET SLIPPERY SLIMY BULSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!11111
> *


 :uh: IT CAME FROM YOUR MOMS ASS


----------



## regalman806

:nicoderm:


----------



## littlerascle59

:\


----------



## Infamous James

8============D ~~~~~


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 3 2009, 08:18 PM~15260775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :uh:
> *


gayhem ..........hahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 7 2009, 12:29 PM~15293730
> *:uh: IT CAME FROM YOUR MOMS ASS
> *


:uh: shut it jew ina oven


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 7 2009, 04:10 PM~15295682
> *gayhem ..........hahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha
> *


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :uh:









WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :uh:









WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :uh:









WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :uh:









WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :uh:









WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :uh:









WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :uh:









WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59

bworffffffffffffff


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 8 2009, 08:51 AM~15300717
> *bworffffffffffffff
> *


bwahahahahha


----------



## i_did_it

havent posted in here in a long ass mofer fucking time so 




BOOOOM


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989

Where is Gayhem....?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 8 2009, 08:01 AM~15301771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Gayhem....?
> *


photoshops are on tonight


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 8 2009, 12:02 PM~15301789
> *photoshops are on tonight
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 8 2009, 12:02 PM~15301789
> *photoshops are on tonight
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 8 2009, 09:01 AM~15301771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Gayham ....?
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 8 2009, 09:01 AM~15301771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Gayhem....?
> *


wahahaha AARP in a blue hat said gayhem :420:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 8 2009, 07:09 PM~15306979
> *wahahaha AARP in a blue hat said gayhem :420:
> *


wtfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff.


did u jus poast on teh layitlowz wit out sayin " :uh: " at da beginin ????????????/


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 9 2009, 01:23 AM~15308896
> *wtfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff.
> did u jus poast on teh layitlowz wit out sayin " :uh: " at da beginin ????????????/
> *


 :uh: No..... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 8 2009, 10:23 PM~15308896
> *wtfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff.
> did u jus poast on teh layitlowz wit out sayin " :uh: " at da beginin ????????????/
> *


 :uh: fella pleaze


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 8 2009, 11:02 AM~15301789
> *photoshops are on tonight
> *


LIES


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 21 2009, 05:18 AM~15420293
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## eastside1989

:0


----------



## Infamous James

TTT FO SOME UNKNOWN GAY ASS REASON :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Oct 22 2009, 03:15 PM~15433448-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FO SOME UNKNOWN GAY ASS REASON :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh their is a reason alright
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalman806_@Oct 22 2009, 02:15 AM~15428778
> *MAYHEM AND SE- SE- SERIO ARE THA CHAMPS OF RIBBON DANCE!!!! :cheesy:
> WASHIFAS TO CANADIFAS, THEY RUN CHIT...
> *


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Oct 26 2009, 03:39 AM~15465185
> *BORED....
> 
> KLICK IF BORED....  NO RR
> *


----------



## BGGD_GMC




----------



## BGGD_GMC




----------



## BGGD_GMC




----------



## BGGD_GMC




----------



## BGGD_GMC




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh: ders nufn cool bout dis thred u scrotum selectin yard nome


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 30 2009, 09:10 AM~15513674
> *:uh: ders nufn cool bout dis thred u scrotum selectin yard nome
> *


all i got to say to your spelling is...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 30 2009, 02:16 PM~15515935
> *all i got to say to your spelling is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: repoast


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: oy vay ya jewvinile **** in a box


----------



## eastside1989

Where did Gayhem Go? :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 6 2009, 07:21 AM~15579976
> *Where did Gayhem Go? :uh:
> *















:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

no ****


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: dude breff :barf: :barf: :burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh: dis projekt sux


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 6 2009, 10:04 PM~15588441
> *:uh: dis projekt sux
> *


 :uh: ten 4 my cicero and 78th ass nikka


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 6 2009, 10:36 PM~15588661
> *:uh: ten 4 my cicero and 78th ass nikka
> *


:uh: 78f street idk evn wer da fux dat is nucca. 26th ridgland born n razd!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

please delete topic and topic starter asap.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh: 10-4 vanilla gorilla


----------



## slo

ttt


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 4 2009, 06:08 PM~15874535
> *ttt
> *


:uh: 4 WUT RESON


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 4 2009, 10:59 PM~15875651
> *Gimme that kakalak butt love
> That that kakalak butt love
> Gimme that kakalak butt love
> That kakalak butt love
> I'm a rough rider
> Filled up with G~Moneys love
> Gimme that kakalak butt love
> That that kakalak butt love
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:rant:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 7 2009, 03:43 AM~15590033
> *:uh: 78f street idk evn wer da fux dat is nucca. 26th ridgland born n razd!!!!!
> *


 :uh: its called hawthorne raceway or close by it....take the beard prongs out of your rat eyes mamon!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 5 2009, 12:38 AM~15878153
> *:uh: its called hawthorne raceway or close by it....take the beard prongs out of your rat eyes mamon!!!
> *


 :uh: bwhahahahahh goof


----------



## regalman806




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 9 2009, 09:20 AM~15924351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


PERFECT VIDEO FOR THIS TOPIC


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 9 2009, 10:20 AM~15924351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: hahah white kids


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Dec 9 2009, 11:06 PM~15932811-->
> 
> 
> 
> PERFECT VIDEO FOR THIS TOPIC
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Dec 9 2009, 11:24 PM~15933071
> *:uh: hahah white kids
> *


Thats racist!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 11 2009, 02:52 PM~15950356
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Thats racist!
> *


:uh: i c weev ofendid u. n let me b da 1st 2 tel u 2 kik rox u honky sumbich


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 11 2009, 04:52 PM~15950356
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Thats racist!
> *



:dunno:


----------



## God's Son2

check out this voice. one of Canada's finest


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## MAYHEM

*You can vote 1 a day* -vote for my dog named TaTwo, and get friends to vote so i can donate a year supplie of food to an animal shelter http://www.redmoonpetfood.com/cast-your-vo...4537e5bc2f2d37b


----------



## Infamous James

ttt :uh: :happysad:


----------



## Infamous James

PIMPIN_POPE said:


> Can you please edit your first post and add like every pic of your car ever?
> I'm sick of flipping though hundreds of pages of spam to get a nice view,
> Its seriously a fucking beautiful ride. :worship:
> 
> POST THAT SHIT UP! :angry:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::uh: no


----------

